# Hilo Oficial de Ajedrez



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2013)

El Campeonato del Mundo está a la vuelta de noviembre y Carlsen acaba de ganar con increíble suficiencia su último gran torneo de preparación.

¿Como veis a Anand? ¿le dais alguna posibilidad?

Yo, mal que me pese...no.

Bueno, sí...pero muy pequeñita.

El vikingo viaja a la tierra de sus ancestros para llevarse la Corona:


[YOUTUBE]CriSsm5eqAA[/YOUTUBE]


Será en Chennai...

Edito: Un blog donde bajarte libros de ajedrez:

Libros en PDF | El Rancho de Pacho


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (16 Sep 2013)

keynesian, eres tu? 

cambiando de tema, me han pasado el borrador de las nuevas leyes que se aprobarán en el próximo congreso de la fide y hay algunos cambios bastante loleantes.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2013)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> keynesian, eres tu?
> 
> cambiando de tema, me han pasado el borrador de las nuevas leyes que se aprobarán en el próximo congreso de la fide y hay algunos cambios bastante loleantes.



No, soy yo.

La FIDE es la casta elevada a la enésima potencia. Cuenta algo sobre su nuevo conejo, que no sé nada.


----------



## Almeida (16 Sep 2013)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> cambiando de tema, me han pasado el borrador de las nuevas leyes que se aprobarán en el próximo congreso de la fide y hay algunos cambios bastante loleantes.



El caballo podrá moverse en forma de "W"?? :XX:


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Sep 2013)

Prefiero el parchis , es mas entretenido.....


----------



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2013)

Connor dijo:


> Prefiero el parchis , es mas entretenido.....



Eres presa de la peor enfermedad de nuestro tiempo:

EL ENTRETENIMIENTO.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (16 Sep 2013)

Los cambios más significativos:

- El árbitro *debe *decretar tablas tras 10 repeticiones o 75 jugadas sin capturas o movimientos de peones.

- Un batiburrillo de normas sobre cómo se ha de pulsar el reloj que hará las delicias de los jugadores de rápidas.

- Prohibido tener disposivos electrónicos, aunque estén apagados. El árbitro tiene potestad para hacer cacheos (same _gender_), el jugador al que le suena el móvil pierde (se han comido lo de que puede ser tablas).

- El árbitro puede sancionar con multas económicas (anunciadas previamente)

- Dos ilegales pierden

- El antiguo 10.2 ahora es: cuando alguien reclame, se ponen los relojes en modo bronstein. ::


----------



## Berebere (16 Sep 2013)

Pongo entonces la entrevista a un paisano mío que se publicó hoy:







«No juego al ajedrez para ganar partidas sin importancia»

Iván Salgado, es una historia de precocidad en un ámbito tan competitivo como el ajedrez

La de Iván Salgado López (Ourense, 1991) es una historia de precocidad en un ámbito tan competitivo como es el del ajedrez. Aun así, tras alcanzar la consideración de gran maestro, con solo 16 años continúa derribando barreras, incluida la del reciente campeonato nacional, conquistado en Linares. Allí sigue compitiendo con su club, el Sestao, en busca del título por equipos.

*-¿Cómo asimiló su victoria en el Campeonato de España absoluto?*

-Pues la verdad es que no le doy demasiada importancia, ha sido una consecuencia lógica al trabajo de los últimos años. Siempre es bonito ganar un campeonato de España absoluto, pero ya está. Se ganó y ahora hay que seguir haciendo cosas.

*-Vino acompañado de su triunfo en la partida contra toda una leyenda del ajedrez nacional como Miguel Illescas
*
-Es uno de esos momentos en los que entiendes por qué juegas al ajedrez. No juego al ajedrez para ganar partidas sin importancia, sino para estar a tope a la hora de marcar la diferencia, y la partida contra Miguel Illescas era uno de esos momentos. Fue un extra para mi trayectoria, pero lo único que hará que mi carrera ajedrecística evolucione positivamente es mi determinación para llegar a lo más alto en los próximos años.

*-¿A qué edad comenzó a pensar en el ajedrez como una vía profesional?
*
-Con 18 años lo tuve bastante claro ya. Me gusta jugar al ajedrez, me gusta competir y puedo llevar la vida que me gusta, no puedo pedir mucho más, la verdad. Tienes que tener un mínimo de capacidad para llegar a un buen nivel, pero, una vez que tienes ese mínimo, la motivación y el trabajo marcan la diferencia. Así me lo he planteado siempre.

*-¿Cómo evalúa el nivel actual del ajedrez gallego?*

-El nivel medio está creciendo cada vez más, hay más chicos que juegan al ajedrez. Sin embargo, los mejores chicos de hoy en día están lejos de los resultados que conseguíamos los mejores gallegos hace apenas unos años. Supongo que uno de los motivos es que los chicos tienen más distracciones y les cuesta centrarse en una sola cosa.

*-¿Por qué se decidió por enrolarse en las filas del Sestao?*

-Desde que tenía 16 años me habían querido fichar, pero mientras había un equipo gallego en División de Honor como el Marcote, decidí que debía seguir jugando en Galicia. Ahora que no hay ninguno, consideré que había llegado el momento, porque pienso que para mantenerme al mejor nivel posible, debo luchar en las competiciones más fuertes todo el tiempo.

*-¿Es muy distinta su vida a la de otros chicos de su edad?*

-En mi caso viajaba mucho, trabajaba mucho y no tenía tanto tiempo para quedar con mis amigos como el que tenían ellos. Sin embargo, hice lo que me gustaba en cada momento, así que me alegro de haber vivido así.

*-¿Qué le empuja a seguir planteándose retos más exigentes cada año?*

-Hambre de todo en la vida. Cada día de mi vida, ahora más que nunca, lo vivo con ganas de mejorar en cada aspecto de mi vida, de hacer las cosas cada día un poco mejor y disfrutar al máximo de ellas. El ajedrez es una lucha sin cuartel entre dos personas, siempre he sido muy competitivo y he tenido muchas ganas de aprender. Supongo que el ajedrez era un medio perfecto para canalizar esa energía y ese deseo de competición.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (16 Sep 2013)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> Los cambios más significativos:
> 
> - El árbitro *debe *decretar tablas tras 10 repeticiones o 75 jugadas sin capturas o movimientos de peones.



¿Cómo? ¿Pero no eran 3 repeticiones?


----------



## Almeida (16 Sep 2013)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> Los cambios más significativos:
> 
> - El árbitro *debe *decretar tablas tras 10 repeticiones o 75 jugadas sin capturas o movimientos de peones.
> 
> ...



14.6 - Cuando un peón alcanza el fondo del tablero el jugador tiene que decir "por mí, por todos mis compañeros y por mí el primero" 8:


----------



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2013)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> Los cambios más significativos:
> 
> - El árbitro *debe *decretar tablas tras 10 repeticiones o 75 jugadas sin capturas o movimientos de peones.
> 
> ...




¿Pero todas esas normas son para el ajedrez rápido, no?


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (16 Sep 2013)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> ¿Cómo? ¿Pero no eran 3 repeticiones?



Te explico, son 3 repeticiones o 50 jugadas sin capturas o movimientos de peones *si un jugador las reclama*. El procedimiento correcto para reclamar no es trivial, y por eso los árbitros muchas veces tiramos atrás las reclamaciones.

Lo que quieren aprobar es que el árbitro pueda parar las partidas cuando esté claro que son tablas. También afectará a las típicas rápidas sin incremento.

De todas formas, esto son pajas mentales de los señores de la FIDE, que de algo tienen que vivir. Normalmente muchos de estos cambios los discuten durante años y al final no cambian nada.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 18:25 ----------

@Clavisto: No.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2013)

Joder qué bueno el tag de "burbus..."


----------



## Marpozuelo (16 Sep 2013)

¿No comentáis nada de la victoria de Kramnik en la copa del mundo hace un par de semanas?


----------



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2013)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> ¿No comentáis nada de la victoria de Kramnik en la copa del mundo hace un par de semanas?



Convincente: para mi es el único que podría vencer a Carlsen en un match. Puede que en el 2015, recién cumplidos sus cuarenta.

La victoria en la primera partida de la final frente a Andreikin la hubiera firmado el mismísimo Capablanca. De las mejores que le he visto.

El Gran Match debe ser el siguiente, con Carlsen como campeón y Kramnik como candidato. El de noviembre me temo será un paseo militar...

Kramnik beats Andreikin in first game World Cup final | ChessVibes


----------



## Marpozuelo (16 Sep 2013)

Clavisto dijo:


> Convincente: para mi es el único que podría vencer a Carlsen en un match. Puede que en el 2015, recién cumplidos sus cuarenta.
> 
> La victoria en la primera partida de la final frente a Andreikin la hubiera firmado el mismísimo Capablanca. De las mejores que le he visto.
> 
> ...



Carlsen es tan bueno que gana en cualquier posición por muy soporífera e inofensiva que pueda parecer. Ahí está su ventaja y lo veo favorito aunque creo que Anand sí tiene opciones de retener el título si se le dan las cosas bien.

Para mí sería un 70 / 30 para Carlsen.


----------



## f4frogger (16 Sep 2013)

de oca a oca y pongo un vídeo porque me toca

[YOUTUBE]qxLPJ5wgakM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2013)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Carlsen es tan bueno que gana en cualquier posición por muy soporífera e inofensiva que pueda parecer. Ahí está su ventaja y lo veo favorito aunque creo que Anand sí tiene opciones de retener el título si se le dan las cosas bien.
> 
> Para mí sería un 70 / 30 para Carlsen.



Le he visto ganar finales de partida que cualquiera otro hubiera concedido como tablas. Sin ir más lejos en el pasado Torneo de Candidatos ganó varios así; recuerdo especialmente la partida frente a Aronian, el otro gran favorito. Carlsen llevaba las blancas, habían pasado el control de la jugada 40 y la posición estaba absolutamente equilibrada, muerta para cualquiera...Pues bien, le apretó las clavijas al armenio y este cometió una imprecisión. Suficiente. 

Su técnica en los finales de partida es simplemente majestuosa, no creo que tenga rival. El medio juego lo conduce con una claridad, con una sencillez, tan fácil en apariencia que vuelve a recordarme a Capablanca: cada pieza está donde debe estar en el momento que tiene que hacerlo. Quizá sean las aperturas su punto menos fuerte, tengo la sensación de que las juega para llegar cuanto antes a la siguiente fase, aunque esté un poquito peor, y a partir de ahí coger las riendas.

Es realmente bueno.

La única posibilidad que le veo a Vishy es que el noruego sienta la presión de convertirse en campeón del mundo: si todo va como debe ir, ganará Carlsen.

Y con relativa facilidad.


----------



## k098 (16 Sep 2013)

Las apuestas parecen claras... 

2013 World Chess Championship Betting Odds |Bet at Ladbrokes.com


----------



## elnida (16 Sep 2013)

dais mucha ventaja a Carlsen, pero hay un factor importante y es que Anand lleva ya unos cuantos campeonatos a sus espaldas y es perro viejo, mientras el chico no sabemos cómo responderá a la presión y a su condición de favorito. Si de verdad es un verdadero campeón y el nº1, efectivamente debería ganar , pero dudo que lo haga con tanta facilidad.

En cuanto a Kramnik, estoy de acuerdo , está jugando bastante bien últimamente. De hecho hasta en el torneo de candidatos lo hizo bastante bien...


----------



## k098 (16 Sep 2013)

¿Qué retransmisión vais a ver? ¿Cual será la mejor?


----------



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2013)

elnida dijo:


> dais mucha ventaja a Carlsen, pero hay un factor importante y es que Anand lleva ya unos cuantos campeonatos a sus espaldas y es perro viejo, mientras el chico no sabemos cómo responderá a la presión y a su condición de favorito. Si de verdad es un verdadero campeón y el nº1, efectivamente debería ganar , pero dudo que lo haga con tanta facilidad.
> 
> En cuanto a Kramnik, estoy de acuerdo , está jugando bastante bien últimamente. De hecho hasta en el torneo de candidatos lo hizo bastante bien...



Eso que comentas es lo único que tiene a su favor, que no es poco.

Y no hay que olvidar que Carlsen acabó el Candidatos con dos derrotas, dando la oportunidad a Kramnik de ganar el torneo. Eso quiere decir algo.

Pero habrá aprendido la lección. 

De todas formas será muy interesante y, cosa rara, el campeón tiene poco que perder.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 23:47 ----------




k098 dijo:


> ¿Qué retransmisión vais a ver? ¿Cual será la mejor?



Yo suelo seguirlos por ChessBomb, pero supongo que habrá una página oficial en condiciones, aunque siendo en la India vete tú a saber...Mira como están en Río. Todo sea por la pasta de los _emergentes_


----------



## k098 (18 Sep 2013)

*Agenda:*

06/noviembre/2013 Ceremonia de Apertura
07/noviembre/2013 Partida 1
08/noviembre/2013 Partida 2
10/noviembre/2013 Partida 3
11/noviembre/2013 Partida 4
13/noviembre/2013 Partida 5
14/noviembre/2013 Partida 6
16/noviembre/2013 Partida 7
17/noviembre/2013 Partida 8
19/noviembre/2013 Partida 9
20/noviembre/2013 Partida 10
22/noviembre/2013 Partida 11
24/noviembre/2013 Partida 12
26/noviembre/2013 Partidas de desempate 

*Colores de las piezas:*
Los colores de las piezas para cada juego se sortearán en la Ceremonia de Apertura. Se alternarán los colores en cada partida, pero el orden se revertirá en la partida 7, es decir que el jugador que juegue la partida nro. 1 con blancas jugará la nro. 7 con negras. Si hubiera partidas de desempate, se procederá a un nuevo sorteo de colores.

*Ritmo de juego:*
120 minutos para los primeros 40 movimientos, 60 minutos para los 20 movimientos siguientes y 15 minutos para el resto de la partida. Habrá un incremento de 30 segundos por jugada a partir del movimiento nro. 61.

*Desempates:*
Si luego de las 12 partidas el match estuviera empatado, se jugarán 4 partidas rápidas de 25 minutos con un incremento de 10 segundos por jugada desde el primer movimiento.
Si se mantiene el empate, se jugarán 2 partidas de 5 minutos con un incremento de 3 segundos por jugada desde el primer movimiento.
En caso de ser necesario, se repetirá el procedimiento descrito en el párrafo anterior, hasta llegar a un máximo de 5 matchs (10 partidas) de 5 minutos con un incremento de 3 segundos por jugada desde el primer movimiento.
Si aún se mantuviera el empate, el match se definirá por el sistema de muerte súbita: Se realizará un sorteo. El ganador del sorteo elige color. El jugador que lleva blancas tendrá 5 minutos, mientras que el jugador que lleva negras tendrá 4 minutos. Para ambos jugadores habrá un incremento de 3 segundos por jugada a partir del movimiento nro. 61. En caso de tablas, el ganador será el jugador que llevó las piezas negras.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (19 Sep 2013)

De la wikipedia: Anand gana en el histórico de enfrentamientos contra Carlsen: +6-3=20, en blitz también +9-8=16

Por cierto, que alguien la calle la puta boca a Kasparov en twitter


----------



## k098 (19 Sep 2013)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> De la wikipedia: Anand gana en el histórico de enfrentamientos contra Carlsen: +6-3=20, en blitz también +9-8=16
> 
> Por cierto, que alguien la calle la puta boca a Kasparov en twitter



¿Qué está diciendo?


----------



## Clavisto (19 Sep 2013)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> De la wikipedia: Anand gana en el histórico de enfrentamientos contra Carlsen: +6-3=20, en blitz también +9-8=16
> 
> Por cierto, que alguien la calle la puta boca a Kasparov en twitter



Se refiere a los enfrentamientos HASTA EL DÍA DE HOY, no los que están por venir.

Fischer estaba +0, =2, -3 antes del mundial de Reykjavik...y ya sabemos como acabó.

Kasparov ha sido un cáncer para el ajedrez.


Edito, había entendido mal tu pregunta


----------



## Marpozuelo (19 Sep 2013)

Clavisto dijo:


> Se refiere a los enfrentamientos HASTA EL DÍA DE HOY, no los que están por venir.
> 
> Fischer estaba +0, =2, -3 antes del mundial de Reykjavik...y ya sabemos como acabó.
> 
> Kasparov ha sido un cáncer para el ajedrez.



¿Kasparov un cáncer?

Kasparov vendía ajedrez. El último gran héroe. Una gran personalidad.

Carlsen es un genio en el ajedrez pero no deja de ser un chaval de unos 20 años, buen chico, bastante vulgar y anodino.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Sep 2013)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> ¿Kasparov un cáncer?
> 
> Kasparov vendía ajedrez. El último gran héroe. Una gran personalidad.
> 
> Carlsen es un genio en el ajedrez pero no deja de ser un chaval de unos 20 años, buen chico, bastante vulgar y anodino.



Kasparov vendía Kasparov


----------



## Hiperión (19 Sep 2013)

Sobre el Anand - Carlsen, lo veo a un 65/35 o 70/30. Si bien lo normal es que gane Carlsen, la poca experiencia que tiene en match me hace pensar que Anand tiene posibilidades. Además, no me convence mucho Carlsen con negras ante un rival hiperpreparado. Eso sí, Anand tiene que ofrecer mejor cara que en el pasado match contra Gelfand.

El score favorable a Anand se debe a sus primeras partidas hace bastantes años. No es muy indicativo. Y en la última partida juntos, Carlsen le propinó una buena tunda.

Por decir un resultado final: 6,5 - 5,5 a favor de Carlsen.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Sep 2013)

Hiperión dijo:


> Sobre el Anand - Carlsen, lo veo a un 65/35 o 70/30. Si bien lo normal es que gane Carlsen, la poca experiencia que tiene en match me hace pensar que Anand tiene posibilidades. Además, no me convence mucho Carlsen con negras ante un rival hiperpreparado. Eso sí, Anand tiene que ofrecer mejor cara que en el pasado match contra Gelfand.
> 
> El score favorable a Anand se debe a sus primeras partidas hace bastantes años. No es muy indicativo. Y en la última partida juntos, Carlsen le propinó una buena tunda.
> 
> Por decir un resultado final: 6,5 - 5,5 a favor de Carlsen.



Anand tendrá que jugar cosas súper sólidas, buscar el empate y no entrar en el cuerpo a cuerpo. Le favorece que el match es corto y puede decidirse en las rápidas, donde Vishy parece Vishú, o parecía...lo de las cenizas y el fuego y tal...


----------



## Buster (19 Sep 2013)

A ver señores... en lo único que nos vamos a poner de acuerdo es en esto:







¡MELAFO!


----------



## Clavisto (19 Sep 2013)

Buster dijo:


> A ver señores... en lo único que nos vamos a poner de acuerdo es en esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las hay más guapas y más frescas, aunque no tan buenas como ella.


----------



## Hiperión (19 Sep 2013)

Clavisto dijo:


> Anand tendrá que jugar cosas súper sólidas, buscar el empate y no entrar en el cuerpo a cuerpo. Le favorece que el match es corto y puede decidirse en las rápidas, donde Vishy parece Vishú, o parecía...lo de las cenizas y el fuego y tal...



Pues yo creo que al contrario, que tiene que ser más incisivo que en su match contra Gelfand, al menos con blancas. Si la mayoría de las partidas llegan a posiciones técnicas, aunque sean igualadas, Carlsen pondrá en marcha el rodillo. El problema es que el Anand de ahora, claro está, ya no es el de finales de los 80 - principios 90. Así que quizá estoy pidiendo peras al olmo...

Por eso concedo mucha importancia al aspecto de preparación de aperturas en este match. Si el equipo de Anand consigue encontrar algúnos sistemas que incomoden a Carlsen, sobre todo con blancas, tendrá bastante ganado. Aquí, el sistema de Carlsen "Juego lo que me sale del cimbrel, que ya ganaré en el medio juego - final", no creo que sea lo más adecuado.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 21:02 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Las hay más guapas y más frescas, aunque no tan buenas como ella.



Por cierto, que se está jugando ahora el campeonato mundial femenino, entre la china Hou Yifan y la ucraniana Ushenina. Gana claramente la china 4,5-1,5 jugando a 10 partidas. En el aspecto estético diría que gana la ucraniana.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Sep 2013)

Hiperión dijo:


> Pues yo creo que al contrario, que tiene que ser más incisivo que en su match contra Gelfand, al menos con blancas. Si la mayoría de las partidas llegan a posiciones técnicas, aunque sean igualadas, Carlsen pondrá en marcha el rodillo. El problema es que el Anand de ahora, claro está, ya no es el de finales de los 80 - principios 90. Así que quizá estoy pidiendo peras al olmo...
> 
> Por eso concedo mucha importancia al aspecto de preparación de aperturas en este match. Si el equipo de Anand consigue encontrar algúnos sistemas que incomoden a Carlsen, sobre todo con blancas, tendrá bastante ganado. Aquí, el sistema de Carlsen "Juego lo que me sale del cimbrel, que ya ganaré en el medio juego - final", no creo que sea lo más adecuado.
> 
> ...



Bueno, es una cuestión de opiniones, aunque tiene bastante sentido lo que dices, pero eso puede ser suicida.

Coincido en lo que dices de las aperturas: tienen que rascar hasta hacerse sangre.

¡Ah, las eslavas...!


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (7 Oct 2013)

Kasparov se postula como candidato a la presidencia de la FIDE vía twitter. En el _ticket_ electoral le acompañan el inefable Ignatius Leong y Rex Sinquefield.

Parafraseando a kozak, "queríamos lo mejor, pero saldrá lo de siempre"


----------



## Cuak Cuak (8 Oct 2013)

Como no puede con Putin, ahora vuelve a intentar liarla parda en el ajedrez... Estaría bien que ganara sólo por los loles que va a traer...


----------



## Clavisto (8 Oct 2013)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> Kasparov se postula como candidato a la presidencia de la FIDE vía twitter. En el _ticket_ electoral le acompañan el inefable Ignatius Leong y Rex Sinquefield.
> 
> Parafraseando a kozak, "queríamos lo mejor, pero saldrá lo de siempre"



El Lutero del ajedrez ahora quiere ser su Papa Paco. Lo que nos faltaba pá el duro.

Como salga me paso a las tres en raya.


----------



## LOLEANTE (8 Oct 2013)

Buster dijo:


> A ver señores... en lo único que nos vamos a poner de acuerdo es en esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que pocas ajedrecistas conoces ::

Lo veo y subo a:


----------



## Cuak Cuak (8 Oct 2013)

Estas fotos de la Kosteniuk son del 2003 por lo menos... Últimamente está ya viejuna y no vale ná.


----------



## LOLEANTE (8 Oct 2013)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Estas fotos de la Kosteniuk son del 2003 por lo menos... Últimamente está ya viejuna y no vale ná.



Habría que verte a ti ::

Así que las rusas a partir de los 25 hay que sacrificarlas porque no valen pa na ienso:


----------



## Cuak Cuak (8 Oct 2013)

Las rusas se acochinan muy pronto... En cuanto se casan se les echan encima como 10 años... No está en su plenitud teniendo en cuenta que a mí ya me ha contestado a varios comments en Youtube, se ve que ella y su marido han montado una tienda online en internet y está obligada a responder a cualquier comentario para ver si suena la flauta y le compras un curso de ajedrez en CD... El mundo del ajedrez es de un cutrerío que no veas...


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (8 Oct 2013)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Estas fotos de la Kosteniuk son del 2003 por lo menos... Últimamente está ya viejuna y no vale ná.



Reraise:







En Sants la rozé un poquito. El open de sants son tremperas aseguradas, el año de las georgianas fue mítico.


----------



## Clavisto (8 Oct 2013)




----------



## LOLEANTE (8 Oct 2013)

Clavisto dijo:


>



Vaya como se abriga Gelfand :: últimamente esta jugando la ostia , debe ser el gorro


----------



## Clavisto (8 Oct 2013)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> Vaya como se abriga Gelfand :: últimamente esta jugando la ostia , debe ser el gorro



Me hubiera gustado que ganara el Mundial frente a Anand, aunque Vishy me cae muy bien, pero tener un Campeón del Mundo hoy en día con esa cara no hubiera tenido precio.

Acaba de quedar primero junto a Caruana en París.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (8 Oct 2013)

Clavisto dijo:


>



Es el clásico fenotipo del Asperger concursante de Saber y Ganar y ganador del rosco de Pasapalabra.


----------



## LOLEANTE (8 Oct 2013)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Es el clásico prototipo del Asperger concursante de Saber y Ganar y ganador del rosco de Pasapalabra.



No se lo digas a nadie pero es Rajoy sin barba :fiufiu:


----------



## Clavisto (8 Oct 2013)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Oct 2013)

mil veces mas guapa sofia que el resto de sus hermanas.


----------



## Cosmopolita (25 Oct 2013)

FIDE World Chess Championship 2013, Chennai, India

World Chess Championship 2013 Viswanathan Anand vs Magnus Carlsen at Chennai Hyatt Regency

ChessBase News | Playchess for Android brings engines

ChessBase News | Anand vs. Carlsen

ChessBase News | World Championship: GM commentary on Playchess


Se va acercando el campeonato del mundo entre Anand - Carlsen. Yo personalmente estoy muy impaciente y ansioso por esperar.
¿Qué opináis en general del encuentro? Yo creo que va a ser un match muy interesante y esperado por muchos y muchooo más interesante que encuentro entre Anand y Gelfand. Carlsen sabe que en su camino tiene que ser campeón del mundo para dejar la huella en la historia de ajedrez.
Ahora voy a dar mi subjetiva valoración de puntos fuertes y débiles de cada uno. Empiezo por vigente campeón Anand

*ANAND Y SUS VENTAJAS:*

*1. RESULTADO DEL MATCH*
De los tres posibles resultados para Anand (derrota, empate, victoria) dos le valen. Parece una tontería de argumento, pero creo que Anand no se arriesgará demasiado, salvo que marcador este en su contra.

*2. EXPERIENCIA*
En este campo Anand tiene ventaja sobre Carlsen por el mero hecho de jugar más al ajedrez. Anand forma parte de élite de GM desde su victoria en el torneo Reggio Emilia 1991 (quedó por delante de Karpov y Kasparov). Tiene más experiencia a la hora hacer preparativos, análisis de rivales.

*3. EXPERIENCIA EN MATCHES*

Jugar en un match no es lo mismo que jugar en un torneo por muy fuerte que sea. En un torneo juegas con jugadores de diverso nivel, distinto estilo de juego y estado de forma. En un match juegas en el mismo jugador.
En este campo Anand tiene la ventaja aunque esto podría ser hándicap para Carlsen. Anand jugó* 6 Campeonatos del Mundo *(contando PSC con Kasparov en 1995) con un balance _+15-12=43_ (_15 victorias, 12 derrotas, 43 empates_).

4. PREPARACIÓN DE APERTURAS

En parte creo que es punto fuerte de Anad por su experiencia como jugador y no veo este punto tan importante, pero sobre ello matizaré más tarde.
Anand es conocido por su meticulosa preparación de aperturas. A sus conocimientos de teoría Anad de nuevo suma su experiencia como jugador. Con una estrategia Anand puede poner en cuestión la ventaja obtenida en apertura o bien anularla. No es algo nuevo. Ya lo hacía Botvinik con Tal en su segundo match en 1962.

*DESVENTAJAS DE ANAND*

*1. EDAD*

Aunque no del todo porque quiero recordar a todos de* Korchoi *en 1978 (con 47 tacos) estaba a punto de vencer a *Karpov* con 27 años. Está claro que con el paso del tiempo baja la velocidad de cálculo de variantes. Por el otro lado Anand tiene experiencia y opino que con *12 partidas *no va a ser una cosa tan importante como en un match a* 24 partidas*.

*2. MOTIVACIÓN*

No sé qué le pasa a Anand pero desde algún tiempo limitó su participación en fuertes torneos. En 2013 ha ganado soló *Grenke Chess Classics *y luego hay que remontar hasta...2008 (¡5 años!) cuando ganó Linares (no cuento torneos rápidos). Este comportamiento me recuerda a *Petrosian* que después de conquistar campeonato mundial limitó los torneos en los que participaba.

*3. ELO Y FUERZA DE JUEGO*
Es muy grande la diferencia de ELO entre Anand* (2775)* y Carlsen
* (2870). *Ahora mismo son* 95 *puntos. Hay que recordar que Kramnik cuando jugó contra Kasparov en 2000, tenía* 77 *puntos ELO menos que Kasparov. También hay que tener en cuenta la inevitable inflación que sufre ELO.


4. APERTURAS

Antes he comentado que abanico de aperturas es un punto fuerte de Anad. Aquí quiero matizar una observación. Anand hubiese preferido jugar con *Kramnik* de nuevo porque ruso tiene abanico de aperturas más pequeño (pero al cambio más estudiado). Carlsen puede jugar absolutamente todo y esto incomoda bastante cuando hacer preparativos previos al match.



*MAGNUS CARLSEN*


*1. FUERZA DE JUEGO Y ESTADO DE FORMA*

No me cabe duda que Carlsen está "on fire" y su estado de forma es brutal. Basta saber sí será suficiente para ganar match. Carlsen tiene que arriesgar más que Anand. Veo a Carlsen superior en fase de juego medio y en los finales y sobre todo en fase de partida entre juego medio y final.

2. APERTURAS

Bajo mi punto de vista Carlsen no es un estudioso de aperturas como * Anand, Kramnik y Kasparov * hoy o como lo eran Alekhine, Botvinik, Fischer. Yo veo a Carlsen más parecido a Lasker y Capablanca o Rubinstein. Lasker y Capablanca jugaban básicamente variantes principales sin que el peso del partido cayera en la apertura. Desarrollaban piezas y luego ejecutaban juego medio i final porque en estos dos campos eran superiores. Lo mismo opino de Carlsen. El noruego también trata a apertura en función de la partida. Los movimientos de los peones a menudo fijan el juego medio y finales (debido a estructura de peones). En este aspecto Carlsen es diferente a mayoría de GM que buscan la ventaja en apertura. Además Carlsen puede jugar todo.

3. FINALES

En mi opinión hoy Carlsen es GM que mejor juega finales. Es capaz de sacar punto de la partida donde muchos ven empate. Creo que en el futuro se hablará sobre la capacidad de jugar los finales de Carlsen como antes se hablaba de *Lasker, Capablanca, Rubinstein, Botvinik, Smyslov.*

DESVENTAJAS DE CARLSEN

1. AGUANTE

Durante * Torneo de Candidatos en Londres 2013* pudimos ver lo cansado que acabó el noruego y lo que le costó 1 puesto con un Kramnik *"on fire"* y Ivanchuk que repartía cartas en las últimas rondas


----------



## Clavisto (9 Nov 2013)

¡Arriba, perezosos, que la guerra está a punto de comenzar!

» FIDE World Chess Championship 2013 live

Apuesto por un P4R de Carlsen.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2013 at 10:03 ----------

Dicen que esta página es la mejor para ver las imágenes:

ChessTV - Live webcast

27 minutos y contando...


----------



## Clavisto (9 Nov 2013)

C3AR.

Ni se han dado la mano.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (9 Nov 2013)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¡Arriba, perezosos, que la guerra está a punto de comenzar!
> 
> » FIDE World Chess Championship 2013 live



No me jodas que la que está comentando la partida es Ashwarya Rai... No puede ser, no puede ser...


----------



## Clavisto (9 Nov 2013)

Y yo me tengo que ir a trabajar, me cago en Satán...y en Kasparov


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (9 Nov 2013)

Joder... por las fotos de las ajedrecistas que pululan por este hilo me voy a pensar el pasarme del go al ajedrez.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (9 Nov 2013)

Ah, no es Ashwarya Rai, pero es el mismo perfil de hembra... Una belleza de la ruta de la seda en plan Mila Kunis, con el mismo desparpajo y todo... ¿Quién es esa zorra? ¿Y por qué la tienen comentando ahí?


----------



## Clavisto (9 Nov 2013)

¡Qué vergüenza!, ¡como si fuera un match a 64 partidas!

Que les den por culo.

Igualito que Bobby, liándola parda en la primera partida aunque fuera para perderla.

El puto signo de los tiempos y tal...


----------



## JohnDoe (9 Nov 2013)

No hubo sangre y a Carlsen no le salió el experimento.

PD: Clavisto, has pensado pasarte a la notación algebraica? 

---------- Post added 09-nov-2013 at 12:17 ----------

No sé si alguno está viendo la rueda de prensa, pero estoy alucinando con la antipatía de la tipa esa.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Nov 2013)

JohnDoe dijo:


> No hubo sangre y a Carlsen no le salió el experimento.
> 
> PD: Clavisto, has pensado pasarte a la notación algebraica?
> 
> ...



La algebraica es como esta puta partida: aséptica.

Prefiero descriptiva, con nombre y apellidos. Como antes.


----------



## Hiperión (9 Nov 2013)

¿No había un hilo oficial para esto?
Partida olvidable. Anand contento de haber pasado un día con negras, y Carlsen con cara de tonto. Va a tener que espabilar, o el match estará donde quiere Anand (no pasar problemas con negras, y ver si puede conseguir algo con blancas).


----------



## Clavisto (10 Nov 2013)

Este es el mejor enlace para seguir la Cosa sin "caídas" desagradables:

ChessTV


----------



## premoniTIon (10 Nov 2013)

k098 dijo:


> ¿Qué está diciendo?


----------



## Clavisto (10 Nov 2013)

Una Caro-Kann.

Sorpresón.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2013 at 10:40 ----------

Hostia...pues parece como si Anand fuera a saco; su ala de rey ya va al asalto. Será que va a enrocarse largo.

Esto promete


----------



## Cuak Cuak (10 Nov 2013)

Clavisto dijo:


> Esto promete



Nada, ya han cambiado las damas, huele a tablas otra vez...


----------



## Clavisto (10 Nov 2013)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Nada, ya han cambiado las damas, huele a tablas otra vez...



La jugada 18ª de Anand es para matarlo. En serio.

Vaya puta mierda.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (10 Nov 2013)

Clavisto dijo:


> La jugada 18ª de Anand es para matarlo. En serio.
> 
> Vaya puta mierda.



La verdad es que siempre que sigo estos torneos me acuerdo de por qué el ajedrez jamás ha tenido éxito como deporte televisado o llámalo como quieras... Es 50.000 veces peor que el fútbol, que ya es decir.


----------



## k098 (10 Nov 2013)

Uno esperaría un mayor espectáculo con Carlsen en lugar de Gelfand... O se incluye la regla de no tablas sin pelear ni antes de la jugada 30, o yo qué sé qué, o es imposible que pueda interesar el ajedrez como espectáculo con este tipo de actuaciones.


----------



## elnida (10 Nov 2013)

k098 dijo:


> Uno esperaría un mayor espectáculo con Carlsen en lugar de Gelfand... O se incluye la regla de no tablas sin pelear ni antes de la jugada 30, o yo qué sé qué, o es imposible que pueda interesar el ajedrez como espectáculo con este tipo de actuaciones.



efectivamente, y puntuación como la de fútbol 0,1 y 3 puntos, eso ayudaría. En este caso de todas formas es que ambos se tienen mucho respeto y supongo que quieren acumular algo de puntuación en caso de derrota y ver por dónde sale el rival. El ajedrez lleva siendo así desde hace bastante tiempo, rara vez se ven partidas de ataque donde se busque decididamente la victoria.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2013 at 16:08 ----------




Cuak Cuak dijo:


> La verdad es que siempre que sigo estos torneos me acuerdo de por qué el ajedrez jamás ha tenido éxito como deporte televisado o llámalo como quieras... Es 50.000 veces peor que el fútbol, que ya es decir.



bueno si el españolito medio no tuviera alergia al pensamiento y hubiera un español sentado en esa mesa, las retransmisiones de ajedrez serían un éxito, aunque estoy de acuerdo en que algunas características de los tornes deberían variar, alguna experiencia ya se ha hecho en torneos de primer nivel.


----------



## Hiperión (10 Nov 2013)

Algo más de historia hoy, pero no mucho más. Hubiera podido haber lucha con 18. Dg4, pero era algo más arriesgado de lo que parece que es aceptable para Anand. Como suele suceder, lo más interesante de la partida se deja para el análisis post-mortem.

Diría que Anand sale más satisfecho que Carlsen de estas dos primeras partidas. Carlsen tiene que demostrar mucho más con blancas.

La próxima, el martes.


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Nov 2013)

elnida dijo:


> bueno si el españolito medio no tuviera alergia al pensamiento y hubiera un español sentado en esa mesa, las retransmisiones de ajedrez serían un éxito, aunque estoy de acuerdo en que algunas características de los tornes deberían variar, alguna experiencia ya se ha hecho en torneos de primer nivel.



No sé de ningún país donde las retransmisiones de ajedrez sean éxitos de masas que todo el mundo siga por televisión, lo que por otra parte me parece lógico, así que no creo que sea culpa del "españolito medio".

Uno de los eventos con más tirón mediático fue el match entre Kasparov y Karpov del 87 en Sevilla, y precisamente de los más entusiastas siguiéndolo fueron los españoles...

Pero no creo que nunca triunfen, principalmente porque para entender algo de lo que está ocurriendo tienes que ser aficionado al ajedrez y tener ciertos conocimientos. Y ello además gracias sobre todo a los módulos y a los comentarios de jugadores fuertes, que si no ni eso.


----------



## k098 (10 Nov 2013)

JohnDoe dijo:


> No sé de ningún país donde las retransmisiones de ajedrez sean éxitos de masas que todo el mundo siga por televisión, lo que por otra parte me parece lógico, así que no creo que sea culpa del "españolito medio".
> 
> Uno de los eventos con más tirón mediático fue el match entre Kasparov y Karpov del 87 en Sevilla, y precisamente de los más entusiastas siguiéndolo fueron los españoles...
> 
> Pero no creo que nunca triunfen, principalmente porque para entender algo de lo que está ocurriendo tienes que ser aficionado al ajedrez y tener ciertos conocimientos. Y ello además gracias sobre todo a los módulos y a los comentarios de jugadores fuertes, que si no ni eso.



Hombre, hay que encontrar la manera de hacerlo más atractivo. Este, aunque un poco cutre visto ahora puede ser un intento:

Short Vs. Kasparov - Speed Chess Challenge Final Game - YouTube

Rápidas bien retransmitidas y montadas a modo de espectáculo, podrían tener un seguimiento aceptable.


----------



## Marpozuelo (10 Nov 2013)

Cuando se juegan 8 partidas simultáneamente normalmente hay un par que son interesantes, por lo tanto se podría hacer un torneo paralelo al campeonato del mundo.

Hay mucha gente detrás del match (periodistas, organizadores, público...) como para que hagan tablas en pocas jugadas sin más.

Otra opción creativa sería obligarles a jugar un match de partidas blitz (4 u 8 partidas) inmediatamente después de hacer tablas. Quien gana el match no se le da la ventaja de un punto entero sino que se le da ventaja en el caso de que el match acabe en empate.

Es decir, imaginemos que en la primera partida después juegan el match de partidas blitz y gana Anand y el segundo también.

Eso daría una ventaja a Anand de 1 a 1 y (2-0 en desempate). Si finalmente Carlsen gana una partida más en las partida lentas no sirve pero si empatan el match gana el que haya ganado más desempates blitz.

Las partidas blitz siempre son divertidas porque dan lugar a más errores y son más dinámicas a la hora de verlas por internet.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Nov 2013)

Yo abogo por el regreso a las 24 partidas.

Y nada de blitz ni de rápidas


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (10 Nov 2013)

quien dijo que carlsen iba a arrasar con Anand?

es mas bien flojito no?


----------



## Clavisto (12 Nov 2013)

Lástima, lo ha tenido en la mano y se le ha escapado...


----------



## elnida (12 Nov 2013)

Clavisto dijo:


> Lástima, lo ha tenido en la mano y se le ha escapado...



¿se le escapó? Ofreció el intercambio de torres..


----------



## Clavisto (12 Nov 2013)

Esta partida ha demostrado dos cosas:

1. Que Anand no puede ganar este match

2. Que a Carlsen va a costarle más de lo que muchos pensábamos.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Nov 2013)

esperate a que anand saque los colmillos.
ya veremos.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2013)

Va a comenzar la cuarta partida, señores, hagan juego.

P4R de Anand y tablas antes de 25 jugadas.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 10:34 ----------

Española. Sin damas. Qué poco me voy a equivocar...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Nov 2013)

Pues en mi opinion parece que al rubito le ha salido mal el invento de la jugada 5.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2013)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Pues en mi opinion parece que al rubito le ha salido mal el invento de la jugada 5.



Esto lo entabla Carlsen a ciegas.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Nov 2013)

Lo que si te digo que la Polgar me esta poniendo la cabeza como un bombo hablando de gilipolleces que no tienen nada que ver con la partida ni con las posibles variantes.

El otro comentarista ha intentado explicar una maniobra y le ha cortado para dar su opinion y derivar la conversación otra vez hacia chismorreos.

Esto no es el programa de ana rosa quintana cojones!

No hay jugada que la polgar no repita su palabra favorita: Yakovenko
que pelmazo de tia por diooooss!

Carlsen se acaba de salir de la linea del modulo.
Comienza la fiesta!


----------



## k098 (13 Nov 2013)

¿Tomará Carlsen en a2? 

EDIT: Como dicen en los comentarios en chessbomb le está preguntando Anand a Carlsen: ¿Eres Fischer?

EDIT 2: ¡Tomó! 

EDIT 3: ¿f4 es mejor que Td7 directa? ienso:


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2013)

Hoy sí que hay partida...

Me mojo: victoria de Carlsen y principio del fin.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Nov 2013)

Clavisto dijo:


> Hoy sí que hay partida...
> 
> Me mojo: victoria de Carlsen y principio del fin.



Estas siguiendo la evaluación del modulo pero yo veo el area de rey muy bloqueada y con peligros potenciales, sin embargo la ventaja de Carlsen en el area de dama lleva mas tiempo madurarla.

Y las torres vuelven a estar incomunicadas.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2013)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Estas siguiendo la evaluación del modulo pero yo veo el area de rey muy bloqueada y con peligros potenciales, sin embargo la ventaja de Carlsen en el area de dama lleva mas tiempo madurarla.
> 
> Y las torres vuelven a estar incomunicadas.



El aparente bloqueo es de barro, ya lo verás.

La partida de ayer le ha hecho mucho daño a Vishy.

Carlsen es imbatible, incluso intablista, con un claro peón de más.

0-1


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Nov 2013)

otra vez la Polgar que coñazo!
ya veras lo poco que tarda en irse de la partida y hablar de chorradas

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 12:40 ----------

Carlsen se ha fumado los 20 minutos de ventaja que llevaba.

Algo esta fallando en la evaluacion del módulo con el peoncito de ventaja.

Como Anand le pase vamos a ver un campeonato interesante.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2013)

Y ahora a6 y c5 y a ver quien para a las negras...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Nov 2013)

Ahora se esta dedicando a saludar a los espectadores Norteamericanos.

menuda gilipollas

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 12:46 ----------

Contra 28...a6 que os parece 29.Cd6+ para seguir con 31.Ce5 y 32.d7
aislando las piezas negras en el flanco de dama y crear un peon pasado en flanco de rey

??

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 12:49 ----------

ostras con Cf2!!!

como le coloque Td8 el rubito va a sudar tinta!!


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2013)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Ahora se esta dedicando a saludar a los espectadores Norteamericanos.
> 
> menuda gilipollas
> 
> ...




Cc6 y no hay torres que valgan


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Nov 2013)

no se puede defender d8 y c7 solo con el caballito.

Carlsen va a palmar como si lo viera.
la partida me refiero...

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 13:21 ----------

Ya veras que poquito se levanta a pasear el chaval en lo que resta de partida...
Bien por Anand!
jojojo

Con Tc4 esta listo para ser crujido (pienso)


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2013)

Huelo a sangre...pero ahora mismo (30ª negra mediante) no sé de quien.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 13:35 ----------

Se le ve tenso a Carlsen


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Nov 2013)

35.Ce4 y se acabo la juerga

calla calla que Tg4 es jaque
jijijiji

me he emocionado.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2013)

Hay que tener dos cojones muy grandes para jugar Ce4. Y no digo que Anand no los tenga.


----------



## k098 (13 Nov 2013)

10 minutos en la 35... Anand un poco mal de tiempo ¿no?


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2013)

Cojonán Anand.

Ce4. Merece ganar la partida. O al menos no perderla.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 14:07 ----------

Ha asustado al noruego...Impresionante demostración del campeón.


----------



## k098 (13 Nov 2013)

No estoy viéndolo con un motor bueno, pero el houdini 3 pro de chessbomb en 30 segundos (que es igual a casi nada) tras Tf8 da Cd4 como 0.00. ¿Otras tablas? Igual Carlsen debería haber hecho a6 nada más saltar el caballo. ¿Lo estáis analizando con houdini?


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2013)

k098 dijo:


> No estoy viéndolo con un motor bueno, pero el houdini 3 pro de chessbombs en 30 segundos (que es igual a casi nada) tras Tf8 da Cd4 como 0.00. ¿Otras tablas? Igual Carlsen debería haber hecho a6 nada más saltar el caballo. ¿Lo estáis analizando con houdini?



A través de chessbomb.

Hoy Anand está demostrando ser un verdadero campeón. El campeón.

Hay match.


----------



## k098 (13 Nov 2013)

Clavisto dijo:


> A través de chessbomb.
> 
> Hoy Anand está demostrando ser un verdadero campeón. El campeón.
> 
> Hay match.



¿Pero tienes la versión de pago? Porque como guest en chessbomb.com es houdini 3 pro pero para el análisis en 30 segundos, depth 20 o 21. 

Anand se ha salvado bien.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Nov 2013)

k098 dijo:


> No estoy viéndolo con un motor bueno, pero el houdini 3 pro de chessbomb en 30 segundos (que es igual a casi nada) tras Tf8 da Cd4 como 0.00. ¿Otras tablas? Igual Carlsen debería haber hecho a6 nada más saltar el caballo. ¿Lo estáis analizando con houdini?



En chessbase tienen que tener una maquina superpotente y distribuyen el analisis.

mientras que mi houdini 4 pro va por la 23 a duras penas ellos van por 40 de profundidad!!

Los modulos mas rapidos parecen ser (por este orden):
- Stockfish (versiones de ultima hora)
- Houdini3 pro
- Deep Fritz


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2013)

k098 dijo:


> ¿Pero tienes la versión de pago? Porque como guest en chessbomb.com es houdini 3 pro pero para el análisis en 30 segundos, depth 20 o 21.
> 
> Anand se ha salvado bien.



No, ando como invitado.

Anand se ha salvado atacando, como los buenos. Gran partida, histórica.

Y todavía no ha acabado...

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 14:25 ----------

¡Rey a c3, no quiere tablas! ¡¡¡AL ATAQUELLLL!!!

¿Puede ser un exceso?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Nov 2013)

EPica esta partida!!

(Solo ensombrecida por la señora campeona del mundo Susan Polgar. en fin...)

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 14:31 ----------

fijate que ya no se levanta a hacerse el chulo


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2013)

Jugada 42ª blanca. Esto difícilmente puede acabar ahora en tablas.

Excitante posición sobre el tablero.

Esto es el Campeonato del Mundo de Ajedrez, señores.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 14:41 ----------

Se le ve más tranquilo a Carlsen...vuelvo a temer por Vishy


----------



## k098 (13 Nov 2013)

Polgar dice que son tablas, Tc8 Txc8 Txc8 Txe4 Txe8 adelantar el peón, negras colocan bien el rey para evitar los trucos del jaque con la torre, y luego Tg8 y cambiar peones pasados. Torre y peones en el mismo flanco, aún con uno más a ese nivel: tablas.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Nov 2013)

Yo a la Polgar ni puto caso, lo primero porque lleva toda la mañana pasando de la partida.


----------



## k098 (13 Nov 2013)

¿¿¿Pero qué cojones hacen hablando los comentaristas de cricket??? ¡La madre que los parió!


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2013)

No me gusta como caza la perrita...El noruego parece querer más que las tablas.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 15:10 ----------

Jugada 46ª blanca: aquí no hay tablas ni de coña.

Al final va a ganar Carlsen.


----------



## k098 (13 Nov 2013)

Caída la retransmisión en el link de youtube de antes, han puesto uno nuevo: Game 4 - Part 2 - Viswanathan Anand vs Magnus Carlsen | FIDE World Chess Championship - YouTube

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 15:27 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> No me gusta como caza la perrita...El noruego parece querer más que las tablas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 15:10 ----------
> 
> ...



Te apuesto unas birras virtuales a que acaba en tablas.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2013)

Qué bonita está la partida, coño...

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 15:32 ----------

Carlsen acepta la dama de Anand.

¡¡¡FUEGO EN EL TABLERO!!!

¡¡Oh, oh, va a ser que no...!!


----------



## Freedomfighter (13 Nov 2013)

pues anand va a tener que pedir prorroga ......:fiufiu:


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (13 Nov 2013)

A Vishy le quedan 8'30" y 9 jugadas para llegar al control.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2013)

k098 dijo:


> Caída la retransmisión en el link de youtube de antes, han puesto uno nuevo: Game 4 - Part 2 - Viswanathan Anand vs Magnus Carlsen | FIDE World Chess Championship - YouTube
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 15:27 ----------
> 
> ...





amarillo.slim dijo:


> A Vishy le quedan 8'30" y 9 jugadas para llegar al control.



Seis minutos y medio y cuatro jugadas "fáciles"; por eso ha doblado torres para jaquear al rey y llegar al control

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 16:23 ----------

El vikingo en modo _boa constrictor_

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 16:25 ----------

Tablas, finalmente.

Gran partida, valiente Anand, ¡esto es ajedrez!


----------



## Cosmopolita (14 Nov 2013)

La cuarta partida es la más intersante hasta la fecha. Soy gran apasionado de Ruy Lopéz por lo tanto hoy no me he decepcionado aunque yo juego Ruy Lopéz solamente con blancas y soy jugador de poca monta (juego en gameknot.com sobre todo). Kasparov escribió otro día sobre Defensa Berlines en chessinformant: *"Berlinesa es fina y rica en el juego medio, pero no en la final"*. *8.Dxd8+ Rxd8* - aquí las blancas pueden jugar por ejemplo: *Td1-h3-Cc3. 15.Tad1*-aquí las negras tienen que decidir donde colocar álfil:e6 o c6. Me a sorprendido un poco *16.Ce1*-esperaba *Ce2* (dos movientos más tarde Anand lo ha hecho).*18. A:a2*-aplaudo a Carlsen y hasta movimientos 21 todo era forzado.*25...h5* es para activar la torre *h8*. 27-otra opción para Anand era *Ce4* y luego Cg5.32.Rf2-aquí opción era *Tf4* y luego *g5*.Después de *43...Tdd3* ya olía a empate. Partida magistral de ambos jugadores. Berlinesa sigue siendo arma muy peligrosa en manos de negras. Como escribí otro día: match se decidirá ente partida 5 y 10.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2013)

Quinta partida, entramos en el medio-juego del match después de dos buenos juegos para finalizar la apertura del mismo, sobretodo la que completó el desarrollo, la cuarta, la última. Se ha acabado la juventud, ahora tienen que comportarse como hombres antes de llegar a viejos.

¿Como abrirá Carslen el juego? No creo que repita con C3AR, tan inane en la primera como peligrosa en la tercera, la primera edad de la adolescencia del match, donde estuvo a punto de cagarla contemplando los pechos de María Martillo. Cosas de la llegada de la circulación a la autovía recién inaugurada: se salvó porque el hombre pensó como un chico, de tan excitado como estaba al verse tan cerca de causarle el primer gatillazo de la vida. La venganza se sirve fría: todavía estaba demasiado caliente.

Apuesto por una apertura de Dama, c4 o d4. El chico ya sabe que delante tiene un hombre.

Por si lo había olvidado.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 10:30 ----------

c4. Lo he clavao


----------



## Cuak Cuak (15 Nov 2013)

Qué, cómo va la partida... Si cambian damas otra vez (lo más probable tal como veo la posición y según el análisis de Houdini) tenemos tablas de nuevo...


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2013)

Parecen tablas...


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2013)

Peligrosísimo final...Esta va a ser la partida más larga del Mundial.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 15:16 ----------

¡Ohhhh..._gambazo_ de Anand.

Puede estar frito.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 15:25 ----------

Está perdido...si antes digo lo de peligroso final...

La máquina decía que igualdad total, casi tablas muertas, pero por eso es una máquina, porque no conoce el miedo...ahí había mucha miga.

Y se le ha atragantado a Anand.

Va a perder.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (15 Nov 2013)

Ya ha acabado? donde se puede ver?


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2013)

Penúltimo error de Vishy.

Telón.

» LIVE – FIDE World Chess Championship 2013


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (15 Nov 2013)

Anand - Carlsen 2013 live
Lo encontré

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 15:47 ----------

Corre peón corre

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 15:50 ----------

Torre a a4


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2013)

Y finalmente se empezó el melón. 1-0


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Nov 2013)

Pues si. He estado viendo transmisión por página oficial. Que pesada es Susan Polgar-no deja de hablar a otro comentarista. Victoria muy importante para Carlsen, no soló por puntos. Anad jugará con blancas 6 y 7 partida.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2013)

Partida clave mañana, partida que puede decidir el Mundial.

Sospecho que Vishy saldrá a amarrar con blancas, en plan conservador, tocado por la dolorosa derrota de hoy. Pero Carlsen...creo que va a ir a por él, sin darle tiempo a recuperarse para la séptima en la que el indio volverá a llevar las blancas.

Ojalá y lleguen al lunes como han quedado hoy, sino...será que la cosa estará vista para sentencia.


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Nov 2013)

Jefa de prensa FIDE durante campeonato. Anastasia Karlovich











Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2013)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Jefa de prensa FIDE durante campeonato. Anastasia Karlovich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La tengo como cierre de mi página desde que la vi en el Torneo de Candidatos en Londres.


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Nov 2013)

Clavisto dijo:


> La tengo como cierre de mi página desde que la vi en el Torneo de Candidatos en Londres.



Bien por ti. Yo en persona conocí a Nadia Wittmann de chessbase, Jurij Awerbach, Lothar Schmid y Leontxo García: todos en match K-K en Valencia en 2009.

¿Qué página?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2013)




----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Nov 2013)

¡Coño! Te juro por mis libros sobre Bobby Fischer que no la he reconocido. Creo que Toby McGuire hace papel un en peli sobre persona en cuestión

BTW: podemos abrir hilo sobre bellezas femeninas en ajedrez.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2013)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¡Coño! Te juro por mis libros sobre Bobby Fischer que no la he reconocido. Creo que Toby McGuire hace papel un en peli sobre persona en cuestión
> 
> BTW: podemos abrir hilo sobre bellezas femeninas en ajedrez.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2



Creo recordar que hay una buena muestra de ellas en las primeras páginas de este ovillo.

Craso error (que diría Ozores) lo de Maguire como Bobby...ese papel, por todo, sólo podría hacerlo Christian Bale. Qué lástima más grande.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (15 Nov 2013)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Jefa de prensa FIDE durante campeonato. Anastasia Karlovich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena puta, sí señor... ¿Ésta a quién se la chupa? Porque con sólo 2230 de Elo según los ratings de la FIDE está claro que tiene que estar chupándosela a algún oligarca del ajedrez.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Nov 2013)

entre un pecho y otro se me van las cuentas.







debe tener 2, pero es lo que hay...

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 20:57 ----------




Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pues si. He estado viendo transmisión por página oficial. Que pesada es Susan Polgar-no deja de hablar a otro comentarista. Victoria muy importante para Carlsen, no soló por puntos. Anad jugará con blancas 6 y 7 partida.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2



Reconozco que hoy no he visto la partida pero son ya muchos los comentarios que estoy viendo al respecto iguales a como yo lo veo.

Al final va a estar claro porque se ha casada dos veces.


yo me quedo con Sofia que desde mi punto de vista les saca siglos a muchas.

Tambien me mola nana ioseliani que me recuerda a una profesora que tenia de pequeño que jugaba ajedrez conmigo.

Abro el paraguas.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Nov 2013)

Buenos, vamos a por la sexta, número inquietante donde los haiga En esa fue cuando Fischer consiguió su más celebrada victoria frente a Spasski, en una demostración de poderío, de ajedrez-total, que asombró y rindió al mundo, tan enfandado como estaba con él por su comportamiento durante los prolegómenos e inicio del match.

Apuesto por un P4D de Anand, o puede que hasta un C3AR. 

"Nadar y guardar la ropa" debe de ser su consigna para el juego de hoy.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Nov 2013)

Peón de Rey, Española, ¡bravo por Anand!


----------



## k098 (17 Nov 2013)

Curiosamente al mismo tiempo que Anand (a las 10:30 empezaba la partida), jugaba yo el sábado d3 contra la defena berlín en un Open pachanguero. ¡Y anteriormente el gran Houdini fue derrotado en la misma por stockfish!

Si es que... ¡qué buen gusto tenemos! 

PD: A diferencia del campeón del mundo, yo gané (claro que mi rival no era Carlsen, era sólo un 1800) ::


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2013)

k098 dijo:


> Curiosamente al mismo tiempo que Anand (a las 10:30 empezaba la partida), jugaba yo el sábado d3 contra la defena berlín en un Open pachanguero. ¡Y anteriormente el gran Houdini fue derrotado en la misma por stockfish!
> 
> Si es que... ¡qué buen gusto tenemos!
> 
> PD: A diferencia del campeón del mundo, yo gané (claro que mi rival no era Carlsen, era sólo un 1800) ::



Pues Anand repite línea pero cambiando alfil por caballo en la quinta jugada. Y ambos han enrocado largo.

Creo que hoy acabará por sentenciar el vikingo.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2013)

Tablas. No puede con él, ni siquiera hacerle cosquillas.

Esto está visto para sentencia.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (18 Nov 2013)

Está el vikingo prognato muy rocoso, eh?


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2013)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Está el vikingo prognato muy rocoso, eh?



Se le ve con tal seguridad que cualquiera puede vislumbrar el futuro del ajedrez durante los próximos veinte años.

Tengo el día libre, ¿alguien para echar una partidita?


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2013)

"Me and Bobby Fischer" Está en inglés, pero con tal de verle y oírle no me importa:

[YOUTUBE]i9KyEbjBa2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cuak Cuak (18 Nov 2013)

A mí de Fischer me hizo gracia esta escena surrealista a partir del minuto 0:54, cantando en el asiento trasero de un coche con esa mujer japonesa durmiendo en medio:

[YOUTUBE]XdZTWnyqolk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2013)

Viene en el vídeo que acabo de enlazar.

Mira a partir del minuto 34, cuando sale de la furgoneta con sus apichusques; es tan, tan...auténtico.

Qué tío.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Nov 2013)

Clavisto dijo:


> "Me and Bobby Fischer" Está en inglés, pero con tal de verle y oírle no me importa:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]i9KyEbjBa2U[/YOUTUBE]



Lo conozco. El documental hizo el que era guardaespaldas de Fischer en Reykiavik en 1972: Samy Paalson o algo así. Fue el quien llamó a Fischer cuando este estaba entre las rejas en Japón.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cuak Cuak (18 Nov 2013)

Ah coño, si la escena que he puesto yo es de este mismo documental...


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2013)

Francesada con el inevitable y sempiterno tufillo, pero se deja ver:

[YOUTUBE]DQdYKZha_xw[/YOUTUBE]

Lo mejor, el final.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Nov 2013)

Vamos a por la octava.

Carlsen con blancas y la oportunidad de ponerse +3 a falta de cuatro partidas, aunque creo no tendrá tanta prisa, visto lo visto...

Veo un C3AR y a verlas venir.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (19 Nov 2013)

e4, se atreverá Anand a meterse otra vez en la española?

Edito: otra española, esto puede acabar en otra derrota de Anand.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Nov 2013)

De Rey. Anand ha tardado minuto y medio para decidir su respuesta, no lo esperaba. Primera vez que ocurre en el match.

Española, Carlsen conserva su alfil "español" en f1, su casilla post-moderna.

Estoy con Cuak Cuak: pinta mal para Vishy. ¿Por qué no ha ido a por la Siciliana que tan bien maneja? ¿duda de sus fuerzas?

Lo mires como lo mires...

---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 10:46 ----------

En la jugada 14 blanca...mi vaticinio: lo va a destrozar en menos de 30.

Y 3-0

---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 10:49 ----------

Decepcionante Anand, jugando sin fe, como si sólo quisiera que todo acabara pronto y lo más decorosamente posible...Es hombre muerto.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (19 Nov 2013)

Clavisto dijo:


> De Rey. Anand ha tardado minuto y medio para decidir su respuesta, no lo esperaba. Primera vez que ocurre en el match.



Ese minuto y medio pensando es una muestra de debilidad psicológica brutal... ¿Tanto cuesta decidir antes de la partida qué aperturas tienes pensado jugar? Es que no lo entiendo. Y más cuando vas perdiendo, aun si lo hiciera Carlsen, la gente podría decir: "cómo mola Carlsen que se pone vacilón y piensa 1 minuto y medio su primera jugada", pero cuando vas perdiendo eso es como bajarse los pantalones.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Nov 2013)

Tablas con media punta del nabo.

El nuevo rey del ajedrez se llama Magnus Carlsen y es de Noruega.


----------



## elnida (20 Nov 2013)

Actualmente creo que el único jugador con capacidad para inquietar a Carlsen en un match y jugar en su terreno es Kramnik, de hecho a punto estuvo de sentarse en la silla en la que se sienta ahora Carlsen, aunque creo que a Kramnik no le queda ya mucha trayectoria..tenemos Carlsen para rato.


----------



## Clavisto (20 Nov 2013)

elnida dijo:


> Actualmente creo que el único jugador con capacidad para inquietar a Carlsen en un match y jugar en su terreno es Kramnik, de hecho a punto estuvo de sentarse en la silla en la que se sienta ahora Carlsen, aunque creo que a Kramnik no le queda ya mucha trayectoria..tenemos Carlsen para rato.




Estoy contigo, aunque no podrá ganarle.

Ese será el match en 2015.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (20 Nov 2013)

Ni Kramnik, ni nadie... Desde el 2011 que Carlsen está intratable según veo en las bases de datos... Gana todo tipo de torneos: blitz, rapids, a ciegas... Por lo visto en partidas a ciegas es particularmente intratable, dicen que tiene una memoria fotográfica fuera de serie...


----------



## elnida (20 Nov 2013)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Ni Kramnik, ni nadie... Desde el 2011 que Carlsen está intratable según veo en las bases de datos... Gana todo tipo de torneos: blitz, rapids, a ciegas... Por lo visto en partidas a ciegas es particularmente intratable, dicen que tiene una memoria fotográfica fuera de serie...



en un documental de la TV noruega que enlacé en este hilo o en el otro, salía cómo parte del entrenamiento de Carslen era, presentada una posición, saber quienes la jugaban en que año y en qué lugar. También decía que tenía memorizadas unas 2.000 partidas y que constantemente tenía el tablero en la mente.


----------



## Clavisto (20 Nov 2013)

elnida dijo:


> en un documental de la TV noruega que enlacé en este hilo o en el otro, salía cómo parte del entrenamiento de Carslen era, presentada una posición, saber quienes la jugaban en que año y en qué lugar. También decía que tenía memorizadas unas 2.000 partidas y que constantemente tenía el tablero en la mente.



Me has hecho recordar un programa de esos donde iba la gente a demostrar sus "habilidades"

Uno de ellos fue un tipo con cara de enfermo mental que decía memorizar todos los diagramas ajedrecísticos de un libraco así de gordo. Se los mostraban al azar y tenía que decir el nombre de los jugadores, el año de la partida, el lugar donde se jugó y la apertura que se utilizó.

No falló ni uno.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Nov 2013)

A las puertas de la novena, señores, penúltima de Vishy con blancas, aunque puede que no le dé tiempo para llegar a la última, ¡qué extraño es el ajedrez, por Dios!

Algunos dicen que va a emplear una apertura poco utilizada, como intentando sorprender a "La Máquina", pero no creo que se atreva a tanto y sí que intentará salvar los muebles con algo conocido, arrancar unas tablas e insinuar "no se puede" en la rueda de prensa posterior.

Yo creo que ya más que para ganar, juega a no perder por mucho.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (21 Nov 2013)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo creo que ya más que para ganar, juega a no perder por mucho.



Lo lleva haciendo desde la partida 2.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Nov 2013)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> Lo lleva haciendo desde la partida 2.



Jajaja...

Creo que te has quedado incluso corto.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 10:47 ----------

O Anand se cubre de gloria en esta partida, o de mierda.

Vaya apertura...décima jugada y todos los peones blancos fuera de sus casillas, excepto el de h2.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 Nov 2013)

Clavisto dijo:


> Estoy contigo, aunque no podrá ganarle.
> 
> Ese será el match en 2015.



no creo.
detrás vienen Bachier Lagrave y Caruana.


----------



## elnida (21 Nov 2013)

Clavisto dijo:


> O Anand se cubre de gloria en esta partida, o de mierda.
> 
> Vaya apertura...décima jugada y todos los peones blancos fuera de sus casillas, excepto el de h2.



A ver cómo le sale la cosa, se agradece ver patidas diferentes, pero el caso es que se lo debe tener bien estudiado porque va bien de tiempo, al contrario que en las partidas anteriores..


----------



## Cuak Cuak (21 Nov 2013)

Interesante posición de ataque en flanco de rey versus ataque en flanco de dama... Es la típica posición en la que se me ponen los huevos por corbata cuando me la encuentro en una partida rápida...

Dice la Polgar que el premio son 2,2 millones de dólares? Joder, no sabía yo que se movían estas cifras aún en el ajedrez...


----------



## Clavisto (21 Nov 2013)

Jugada 22ª blanca.

Esa posición se la gana Anand a casi todos, pero enfrente tiene a don Casi.

Cuak Cuak, creo que es un millón a repartir: 600.000n para el ganador.

Polgar casi siempre estás borracha. O lo parece.


----------



## elnida (21 Nov 2013)

ya va Anand por debajo en el reloj y las negras intactas y sin preocupaciones, la sensación que transmite esto es que Anand y su equipo simplemente no pueden meter mano al ajedrez de Carlsen. Debe ser uno de los ajedrecistas que más movimientos coincidentes con las máquinas tiene, es increíble.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (21 Nov 2013)

Joder el Anand, llevaba media hora de ventaja en el reloj y la ha perdido toda...

(Insoportable la Susan Polgar esta, tiene completamente eclipsado al pobre Apu...)


----------



## Clavisto (21 Nov 2013)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Joder el Anand, llevaba media hora de ventaja en el reloj y la ha perdido toda...
> 
> (Insoportable la Susan Polgar esta, tiene completamente eclipsado al pobre Apu...)



"...al pobre Apu" 

CRACKEN!!!


----------



## elnida (21 Nov 2013)

ale, peón coronado y esto visto para sentencia, impresionante


----------



## Clavisto (21 Nov 2013)

Ya sólo queda medio puntito...


----------



## elnida (21 Nov 2013)

Tremendo error de Anand moviendo el caballo en la jugada 28, creo que Anand tenía un plan trazado muy claro en la apertura(poco tiempo consumido, paertura extraña) y al ver que el chaval se lo ha fumado tranquilamente se ha quedado sin tiempo y sin confianza..


----------



## Cuak Cuak (21 Nov 2013)

Vaya fallo de Anand... 

Me he quedado a ver la conferencia de prensa por primera vez y la verdad es que todo el ambiente es de un cutrerío que espanta... Periodistas que no tienen ni zorra y preguntan chorradas, pésimo nivel de inglés por parte de todos, niveles alarmantes de autismo en los dos campeones, la buenorra que dirige la conferencia de prensa poniéndose en plan totalitario como si estuvieran en Rusia diciendo "esta pregunta no toca"... Es lamenteibol...


----------



## Marpozuelo (21 Nov 2013)

Anand ha estado bien hoy, atacando en tromba. Lo que pasa es que en este torneo no está nada fino y ese error, Cf1, ha sido terrible cuando con Af1 había partida y bastante interesante.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Nov 2013)

El Carlsen éste no os parece el doble de Matt Damon¿?

Por cierto, teniendo en cuenta que van 6-3 las posibilidades de que Anand sea campeón del mundo no es mucho mayor de que los que estais aquí escribiendo lo sean en la próxima ::


----------



## elnida (21 Nov 2013)

cesard dijo:


> El Carlsen éste no os parece el doble de Matt Damon¿?
> 
> Por cierto, teniendo en cuenta que van 6-3 las posibilidades de que Anand sea campeón del mundo no es mucho mayor de que los que estais aquí escribiendo lo sean en la próxima ::



no creas, en este foro hay mucho ELO ,mucho sueldo y mucho de todo ::


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Nov 2013)

cesard dijo:


> El Carlsen éste no os parece el doble de Matt Damon¿?



También se parece a Tod de "Breaking Bad" 


Cuak Cuak dijo:


> (Insoportable la Susan Polgar esta, tiene completamente eclipsado al pobre Apu...)



Opino lo mismo. Es una pesada y se cree la estrella. Yo sigo post mortem de cada partida en chessbase con comentarios de GM Daniel King.


elnida dijo:


> no creas, en este foro hay mucho ELO ,mucho sueldo y mucho de todo ::



Yo tengo una mierda de ELO1700.Por correspondencia tengo 1900.


elnida dijo:


> También decía que tenía memorizadas unas 2.000 partidas y que constantemente tenía el tablero en la mente.



Alekhine sabía de memoria todas sus partidas y domibaba 6 idiomas. Zukertort llegó a 10.Fischer a 3. Pillsbury era capaz de jugar a la vez a ciegas: damas, ajedrez, cartas y podía repetir un lista de palabras que le decían antes de evento. Morphy hablaba 3 idomas y conocía todas las leyes de EEUU.


Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Ni Kramnik, ni nadie... Desde el 2011 que Carlsen está intratable según veo en las bases de datos... Gana todo tipo de torneos: blitz, rapids, a ciegas...



Carlsen va a tener a su nemezis. Tu tranquilo. Capablanca, Botvinik, Spasski, Karpov -todos tenían a sus bestias negras.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (22 Nov 2013)

Cincuenta años después del último asesinato real el ajedrez tiene nuevo Rey:

¡Honor y gloria para el joven vikingo!

4-0. Noventa y dos años después se repetirá el mismo resultado.

¿Hay algún Alekhine en el mundo?

Hoy abrirá de peón de rey.


Edito: ahí lo tenéis.

Y el viejo campeón, ahora, responde con una Siciliana.

Como le dijo el Guerra a la locomotora que orgullosamente bufaba en la estación de Atocha:

_*Esos cojones, en Despeñaperros*_


----------



## Cuak Cuak (22 Nov 2013)

Esta moda de poner de comentaristas a un hombre y una mujer me parece lamentable... Normalmente lo único que se consigue es que el hombre quede atontado por el escote de la mujer y empiece a decir tonterías, mientras que ella se cree muy lista y empieza a monopolizar la retransmisión con estupideces.


----------



## k098 (22 Nov 2013)

Después de la victoria del otro día (y supongo que de más) de stockfish sobre Houdini, en Chessbomb ya se han migrado. Habrá que bajárselo...


----------



## Clavisto (22 Nov 2013)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Esta moda de poner de comentaristas a un hombre y una mujer me parece lamentable... Normalmente lo único que se consigue es que el hombre quede atontado por el escote de la mujer y empiece a decir tonterías, mientras que ella se cree muy lista y empieza a monopolizar la retransmisión con estupideces.



Tienes toda la razón, pero lo que no entiendo es qué necesidad tienes de oírlos.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (22 Nov 2013)

k098 dijo:


> Después de la victoria del otro día (y supongo que de más) de stockfish sobre Houdini, en Chessbomb ya se han migrado. Habrá que bajárselo...



No me digas que ahora Stockfish es mejor que Houdini... Tendré que bajármelo también, espero que no sea de pago... Los de Chessbomb ya usaban Stockfish hace 2 años, ahora han vuelto a los orígenes.



Clavisto dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón, pero lo que no entiendo es qué necesidad tienes de oírlos.



Me gusta oír las tonterías que dicen mientras sigo la partida por Chessbomb... O sea, tengo dos ventanas abiertas, la de chessbomb y la de la FIDE.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (22 Nov 2013)

Stockfish es de software libre. También lo puedes poner en móviles con android.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (22 Nov 2013)

Otra cagada de Vishy en Dg5... Ahora Carlsen e5 y partida casi sentenciada...


----------



## Clavisto (22 Nov 2013)

Parece que Magnus quiere acabar sin hacer mucha sangre, a lo Induráin.

Hasta yo había visto la 30ª buena


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Nov 2013)

en el movimiento 35 despues de 35.Dxe6, le da el motor una valoración de -1000 favorable a las negras, alguien sabe porqué?

además da como mejora una linea jugando 35... e5 dejandose la dama...

es todo muy raro.


----------



## Clavisto (22 Nov 2013)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> en el movimiento 35 despues de 35.Dxe6, le da el motor una valoración de -1000 favorable a las negras, alguien sabe porqué?
> 
> además da como mejora una linea jugando 35... e5 dejandose la dama...
> 
> es todo muy raro.



Joder, tío, error técnico por fallo humano.

Siempre fallo humano, que diría HAL


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Nov 2013)

es algo muy raro que se cuele una linea malisima en el modulo y no sepamos la causa.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2013 at 13:18 ----------

tiene que ser una putada estar tan mal para perder y la tania esa que se supone que es de tu pais, riendose a carcajadas de las tonterias.

es para no mirarla a la cara.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (22 Nov 2013)

La Tania esta ayer decía que estaba triste porque había perdido Anand y al mismo tiempo se estaba aguantando la risa... A lo mejor es una cosa cultural india; en vez de llorar, ríen para disimularlo, o a lo mejor es simplemente una zorra en busca de macho bien posicionado en la sociedad india... Me la veo ya con algún oligarca de la compañía automovilística Tata... Al tiempo...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Nov 2013)

En chessbomb estan comentando el fallo ese del modulo que os he comentado.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2013 at 13:39 ----------




Cuak Cuak dijo:


> La Tania esta ayer decía que estaba triste porque había perdido Anand y al mismo tiempo se estaba aguantando la risa... A lo mejor es una cosa cultural india; en vez de llorar, ríen para disimularlo, o a lo mejor es simplemente una zorra en busca de macho bien posicionado en la sociedad india... Me la veo ya con algún oligarca de la compañía automovilística Tata... Al tiempo...



no flipes tan poco es gran cosa.

pero que lo busca es mas o menos evidente


Que pesadez escuchar a Susan Polgar, es que ni mira el tablero la tia...
Que hemos hecho la humanidad a la FIDE?


----------



## Cuak Cuak (22 Nov 2013)

Ayer la Polgar dijo que en el último campeonato estuvo haciendo las retransmisiones en español para no sé qué medio... Pesada es un rato, pero hay que reconocer que estas hermanas son la polla en dominio de idiomas...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Nov 2013)

esperate que Carlsen es que es muy listo...

---------- Post added 22-nov-2013 at 15:01 ----------

que locura de partida!!!

la estais viendo.
Carlsen va a perder creo.


----------



## Clavisto (22 Nov 2013)

Magnus Carlsen Campeón del Mundo de Ajedrez


----------



## k098 (22 Nov 2013)

Tablas, MC nuevo campeón.


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Nov 2013)

¡Viva nuevo campeón del mundo! No se que vosotros, pero a mi me parece qur Carlsen a jugado a medio gas.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (22 Nov 2013)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¡Viva nuevo campeón del mundo! No se que vosotros, pero a mi me parece qur Carlsen a jugado a medio gas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2



Completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## Marpozuelo (22 Nov 2013)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¡Viva nuevo campeón del mundo! No se que vosotros, pero a mi me parece qur Carlsen a jugado a medio gas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2



Es que Anand ha estado muy flojo en este match. Carlsen normal, en su línea de mejor jugador del mundo haciendo performances de 2900 un torneo sí y otro también.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Nov 2013)

Carlsen, un cocodrilo con chip | Deportes | EL PAÍS

Carlsen, un cocodrilo con chip

"Si Magnus Carlsen fuera un animal sería un cocodrilo: “Toma el sol tranquilamente hasta que avista una presa; y nadie le ataca”. El noruego es un genio, pero hay estrellas del ajedrez geniales que no lograron ser campeones. Para llegar a lo más alto de la pirámide del deporte mental en el siglo XXI con sólo 22 años, como él, se requiere más: nervios de acero, constancia, equilibrio psíquico, resistencia física, confianza en sí mismo... y la precisión de una computadora.

Quizá por las peculiaridades del ajedrez, que tanto atraen a los psicoanalistas, es raro que el hijo de un ajedrecista brille mucho en el mismo deporte. Y si Carlsen es una excepción se debe a la gran inteligencia y sensatez de su padre, Henrik, un jugador de club muy consciente de la genialidad de su hijo desde que tenía cinco años: “A esa edad, Magnus memorizó la superficie, población y capitales de todos los países del mundo; y poco después hizo lo mismo con los municipios de Noruega. Yo le había enseñado a jugar al ajedrez a los cuatro, pero no mostró interés, y decidí no insistir”, recuerda ahora.

Sin esa decisión tan prudente, es improbable que el ajedrez disfrutase hoy de la llegada al trono de un revolucionario, destinado —si los hados de su vida privada o la mala suerte no lo impiden— a cuestionar las ideas clásicas, los métodos de entrenamiento y las históricas marcas de Gari Kaspárov. Fue el propio Magnus quien pidió a Henrik unos cuatro años después que jugase con él al ajedrez como hacía con sus hermanas. Y el padre comprobó entonces que su hijo también era un superdotado para el deporte mental.

Pero aún quedaba una tarea siempre delicada para los padres de los superdotados: estos tienden a aburrirse en clase, porque captan todo muy rápido, y sufren al no encontrar niños y adultos que los comprendan. Henrik y su esposa, Sigrun, se ocuparon de que Magnus combinara la educación física (saltos de esquí, fútbol y otros deportes) con sus inquietudes intelectuales (debates en televisión y películas, además de ajedrez). Pero además tomaron una decisión extraordinaria cuando Magnus tenía 12 años: dejaron en alquiler su casa en Baerum (cerca de Oslo), vendieron el coche, pidieron excedencias en sus trabajos e invirtieron gran parte de 2003 en viajar con sus cuatro hijos por toda Europa, combinando los torneos de Magnus con visitas a museos y aprendizaje sobre el terreno; los cuatro hermanos hacían en los hoteles los deberes encargados por sus respectivos profesores.

“A los 5 años, memorizó la superficie, población y capitales de todos los países”, dice su padre




Magnus recuerda hoy todo aquello con gran agrado: “Viajar es la mejor escuela de vida, y más aún cuando te aburres tanto en clase, porque el profesor repetía una y otra vez cosas que yo tenía asimiladas. Por el contrario, ese largo viaje fue una inyección diaria de libertad; aprendí muchísima historia y aprecié las diferencias culturales entre los distintos países. Me enamoré de la ciudad de Taormina, en Sicilia, y de los valles austriacos y de la comida italiana”. Como todo viajero frecuente, también aprendió a vivir en una permanente contradicción: “Cuando viajo mucho añoro mi casa y mis amigos, aunque Internet me permite hablar con ellos. Pero si paso en casa varias semanas seguidas estoy deseando viajar de nuevo. Además, después de esa gira por Europa logré el privilegio de estudiar en un colegio especial para jóvenes talentos del deporte noruego, con un programa de estudios muy flexible”.

Un año más tarde, a los 13, cuando Magnus ya era gran maestro (más difícil que ser cinturón negro en yudo), hizo tablas en una partida rápida con Kaspárov en el torneo de Reikiavik; pero estaba muy descontento, porque pudo haber ganado: “He jugado como un niño”, fue su lacónica sentencia, que dejó estupefactos a los periodistas, a Kaspárov y a millones de aficionados. Había nacido una estrella deslumbrante pero, ese mismo año, las azafatas de la Olimpiada de Ajedrez de Calviá (Mallorca) no lo sabían, y alguien tuvo que explicarles que aquel niño que pretendía entrar en la sala de juego no era un aficionado precoz sino el primer tablero de la selección absoluta de Noruega.

Carlsen fue siempre muy tímido, hasta que, ya mayor de edad, firmó un contrato de imagen con la firma de moda joven G-Star, lo que implicó muchas fiestas glamurosas en Nueva York y Hollywood, interminables sesiones de fotos y la necesidad de decir algo interesante en público casi todos los días. Mientras tanto, su carrera fue meteórica hasta que se convirtió oficialmente, a los 19 años, en el número uno más joven de la historia.

A los 13 hizo tablas en una partida rápida con Kaspárov: “He jugado como un niño”, dijo

Pero siempre con una sabia mezcla de prudencia y determinación, heredada de sus padres, tanto en su vida profesional como en la privada. Contrató a Kaspárov como entrenador, pero pronto rompió la relación —tras agradecer públicamente lo mucho que había aprendido— por incompatibilidad de caracteres; se emocionó con una victoria del Real Madrid, el equipo de sus amores, en el Camp Nou, pero tuvo la sensatez de no celebrarlo ruidosamente hasta que llegó a la habitación de su hotel. Es muy bromista, pero sólo cuando está en familia o con amigos íntimos.

Le define bien una anécdota del año pasado, con varios periodistas como testigos, en un conocido restaurante chino de Oslo donde te preguntan qué grado de picante quieres en tu comida. Magnus dijo: “El más fuerte que tengan”. El maître le advirtió: “No se lo recomiendo, señor. No conozco a ningún noruego que lo haya soportado”. Pero el ajedrecista insistió, y se lo sirvieron. Uno de los testigos asegura que no fue capaz de pronunciar una sola palabra en todo el ágape, aunque se lo comió todo, por una cuestión de ego.

Ante el tablero, Carlsen ha aprendido a ser un cocodrilo de eficacia mortal. Entre otras razones, porque se entrena con una supercomputadora que contiene muchos procesadores trabajando en paralelo, y a la que accede por control remoto desde su ordenador portátil, allá donde esté. Es un centauro genial del siglo XXI, mitad cocodrilo, mitad chip de alta potencia. Ni siquiera los animales tan sofisticados están exentos de los embates de la vida. Pero todo indica que el reinado de esta fiera va a ser largo."


----------



## elnida (26 Nov 2013)

entrevista a Carlsen , precisamente hablando de la preparación con ordenadores y diciendo las cosas claras , tal como son. Ahora se ve superior, aunque en el de candidatos las pasó canutas, como admite.. hay que admitir que es un personaje con cierto carisma, necesita un rival en condiciones.

Mundial de Ajedrez:



> Entre Gari Kaspárov (Bakú, Azerbaiyán; 1963) y Magnus Carlsen (Baerum, Noruega; 1990) únicamente hay dos puntos de conexión, pero muy fuertes: infinito amor por el ajedrez y enorme potencia mental. El ruso es pasión en combate, se marca objetivos grandiosos y fue número uno durante 20 años seguidos (1985-2005) con una disciplina militar. El noruego exhibe la eficacia de una computadora, tiene los pies en el suelo, disfruta de lo simple y trabaja si le apetece.
> 
> Se entiende que Carlsen solo aguantara año y medio con Kaspárov de entrenador. O que el comportamiento de ambos tras lograr el título mundial a la misma edad, 22 años, sea tan distinto. El 9 de noviembre de 1985, Kaspárov habló con la prensa gran parte de la noche. El pasado viernes, tras tumbar al pentacampeón indio Viswanathan Anand por 6,5-3,5, invicto, Carlsen amaneció jugando al póquer con su séquito, e invirtió el sábado y el domingo en partidos de fútbol y baloncesto con los informadores noruegos, sin dar una sola entrevista larga. Ayer, por fin, tras recibir la tradicional corona de laurel de los campeones, así como un millón de euros, y aguantar la marabunta de medio centenar de camarógrafos y fotógrafos indios que por poco se lo comen, se sentó con EL PAÍS, The Hindu y Frankfurter Allgemeine.
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 08:37 ----------




Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Ya me empieza a cansar este mito que alimentan los medios de comunicación de que por usar un engine para analizar una partida se convierten automáticamente en centauros mitad humanos mitad máquinas. Tal afirmación sólo puede venir de auténticos aficionados, precisamente el mérito de Carslen está en no haber tocado un programa de ajedrez hasta una edad muy avanzada... Como empieces a depender de un engine para todo, te conviertes en un jugador de mierda en cero coma, que es un poco lo que me pasó a mí, que todo mi bagaje ajedrecístico se forjó alrededor de programas (ya desde un programa cutre que tenía en el Amstrad, pasando por el Chessmaster del PC y la Super Nintendo, hasta llegar al Fritz ya a partir del 2000...), y así estoy ahora, completamente inutilizado para jugar partidas decentes...



Es cierto , en realidad eso de la supercomputadora y todo eso creo que son exageraciones periodísticas para dar visibilidad a los artículos y atraer lectores. Precisamente por estas cosas no me está gustando la cobertura que está haciendo Leontxo (al que considero uno de los mejores periodistas de este país) del mundial y de Carlsen, por caer en términos y comparaciones muy burdas sólo para genera titulares. 

Respecto a jugar contra motores de ajedrez, el problema que les veo ,es que salvo que juegues contra niveles muy altos del motor(siempre pierdes) , en los niveles bajos e intermedios, las máquinas cometen "errores" muy poco humanos y aprendes a jugar contra una manera de equivocarse que no se da entre humanos. POr otra parte a veces viene bien practicar contra muros que nunca se equivocan, todo tiene su punto.


----------



## Trecet (26 Nov 2013)

Me incorporo al jilo aunque yo soy un mega amateur...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (26 Nov 2013)

Trecet dijo:


> Me incorporo al jilo aunque yo soy un mega amateur...



empezamos llorando...


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (26 Nov 2013)

Trecet dijo:


> Me incorporo al jilo aunque yo soy un mega amateur...



Con la portada del mundo del sábado os lucisteis cabronazos!


----------



## Clavisto (26 Nov 2013)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> Con la portada del mundo del sábado os lucisteis cabronazos!



¿Como fue?


----------



## elnida (26 Nov 2013)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Como fue?



El Mundo - Sábado, 23 de Noviembre de 2013

impresionante, "un modelo madridista, nuevo rey del ajedrez", y me quejaba yo de las crónicas de Leontxo, madre mía, qué basura..


----------



## Clavisto (26 Nov 2013)

elnida dijo:


> El Mundo - Sábado, 23 de Noviembre de 2013
> 
> impresionante, "un modelo madridista, nuevo rey del ajedrez", y me quejaba yo de las crónicas de Leontxo, madre mía, qué basura..



Te cagas en las bragas...

Ay, Trecet, lo que tiene uno que aguantar para ganarse las habichuelas.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (12 Dic 2013)

Sigue el cachondeo de ivan*lol*v

Ivanov in Navalmoral [ENG]

Ivanov en Navalmoral de la Mata | Noticias de ajedrez [ESP]


----------



## Clavisto (12 Dic 2013)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (13 Dic 2013)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> Sigue el cachondeo de ivan*lol*v
> 
> Ivanov in Navalmoral [ENG]
> 
> Ivanov en Navalmoral de la Mata | Noticias de ajedrez [ESP]



Me ha afectado sobremanera los enlaces que has puesto.
ahora mismo me siento fatal creeme.

Me da una lastima inmensa.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (13 Dic 2013)

Pero al Ivanov este no lo habían suspendido ya los de la FIDE? Cuántas pruebas más necesitan? Me gustaría saber qué sistema de trampas usa...


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (16 Dic 2013)

Voy a ser un poco hereje con la temática del hilo pero se lo tengo que contar a alguien:

Anoche estuve jugando al poker con Miguel Illescas en el casino de Barcelona. Por lo que vi, es un jugador bastante sólido. Eso sí, en la hora y pico que estuve se pimpló dos buenos cubalibres.

(No estuve más rato porque me pelaron: KK vs AA, 150bb por los aires)


----------



## Cosmopolita (30 Dic 2013)

Interstitial - elmundo.es

"JAVIER SÁNCHEZ Actualizado: 28/12/2013 15:42 horas 4 En su mirada arrastra una desidia de adolescencia que pocas veces rompe con sus palabras. Magnus Carlsen (Bærum, Noruega, 1990) con el tablero a sus pies y en su cabeza, esperanza de un ajedrez que, asegura, adora. «Es divertido, cualquier niño puede disfrutarlo. Yo lo descubrí de pequeño, me apasionó y me enganché al empezar a ganar. Me encanta ganar», declara a EL MUNDO, primero cándido y luego belicoso, como su juego, afrodisíaco para expertos y despertador de una generación. 

PCampeón del mundo a los 22 (ya 23), número uno del ranking desde los 19. ¿Qué objetivos se reserva para el futuro? 
R.-Seguir aprendiendo. Quiero ganar torneos, defender mi título. Ya pienso en la próxima partida, pero mi motivación siempre ha sido el juego, comprenderlo por completo, divertirme. Cuando analizo partidas antiguas me sorprende ver lo poco que sabía hace pocos años y cómo he evolucionado. 
PEl Gran Maestro español Miguel Illescas le define como «un híbrido entre hombre y máquina». ¿Está de acuerdo? 
R.-No mucho. No quiero ser una máquina ni copiarlas; de hecho, me he formado más con libros y revistas que con ordenadores, aunque a veces se exagera sobre eso. Los utilizo, claro, en especial para preparar las aperturas, pero creo que menos que muchos de mis rivales. 
P¿Se ve compitiendo contra un ordenador? 
R.-No. Me fascina el ajedrez como un juego entre humanos. Puedo utilizar un ordenador para analizarme o analizar a mis rivales, aunque nunca juego contra él. No me interesa enfrentarme a una máquina, quizá en un futuro lejano, pero ahora no. 
PLa mayoría de sus rivales rondan los 40 años, su juventud se supone ventaja. ¿Hasta cuándo cree que será así? 
R.-No lo sé. Mi edad me da ventaja, sí, pero no es suficiente. Me gusta jugar partidas largas, presionar así a mis rivales, pero para poder hacerlo no sólo importan los años, también es crucial la motivación de cada uno y la forma física. 
PPrecisamente su juego se caracteriza por la agresividad, apenas firma tablas... ¿A qué se debe tanta voracidad? 
R.-El ajedrez para mí es una lucha hasta el final. Así lo siento y, además, mis resultados me avalan. En posiciones donde habitualmente se empata, muchas veces queda mucho por jugar. Esas posiciones complicadas me gustan, son las que hacen que el ajedrez me apasione.
PEntre 2009 y 2010, ya mayor de edad, le estuvo entrenando Gary Kasparov. ¿Qué aprendió de él?
R.-Mucho. Su forma de enfocar las posiciones dinámicas fue reveladora para mí. También me ayudó a conocer a mis rivales psicológicamente. Él se enfrentó a muchos jugadores actuales y sus opiniones me fueron muy útiles. 
PAntes, con 13 años, recién acabada la primaria y ya Gran Maestro, estuvo viajando por Europa con su familia disputando torneos. En Sanxenxo jugó el Campeonato de España con el club Magic Extremadura ¿Qué recuerda de entonces? 
R.-Aquellos años fueron maravillosos. Poder viajar y centrarme en el ajedrez fue muy importante en mi carrera. De España tengo gratos recuerdos, no de aquel torneo en concreto, pero sí de muchos otros. Es un país que me encanta. Siempre me gustó el Torneo de Linares, que espero que solucione sus problemas, o la Final de Grand Slam de Bilbao, uno de mis torneos preferidos. Tengo ganas ya de regresar. 
P¿Ahí nació su madridismo? 
R.-Soy del Real Madrid desde antes, desde muy niño, antes incluso de los galácticos. De pequeño simplemente me gustaba el equipo y con los años fui viendo más el fútbol, interesándome más con el juego y haciéndome más forofo. 
P¿Se siente un personaje de moda? 
R.-No, aunque noto que aumenta el interés en el ajedrez y eso me gusta. Quiero que el juego llegue a más sitios, que sea conocido por el gran público. El pasado Campeonato del Mundo contra Anand fue televisado en directo en varios países con grandes audiencias y eso demuestra que aún hoy el ajedrez es un buen espectáculo televisivo. 
PDecía el propio Anand bromeando que a ver si encuentra novia y se olvida un poco del ajedrez. ¿Cómo lleva ese tema? 
R.-Bueno... Muchos jugadores de ajedrez se han vuelto mejores al empezar una relación así que quizá es peor (Sonríe). Que conste que yo no me paso el día jugando a ajedrez. Le dedico horas pero tengo muchos otros intereses."


----------



## Clavisto (3 Ene 2014)




----------



## Clavisto (12 Ene 2014)

Ha muerto Vugar Gashimov como consecuencia de un tumor cerebral. Sólo tenía 27 años.

Aquí una de las mejores partidas de quien llegó a ser el 6º mejor ajedrecista del mundo:

Levon Aronian vs Vugar Gashimov (2002)

Descanse en paz.


----------



## ArcTan (12 Ene 2014)

Acabo de encontrarme con este hilo, cosa totalmente inesperada.
Si me lo permiten, les formulo una pregunta:

¿Alguno _juega / ha jugado_ al ajedrez aleatorio de Fisher? Me gustaría conocer experencias en este sentido, ya que siempre que he intentado profuncidar mas _academicamente _en el arte el tedio de la apertura siempre me ha vencido.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Ene 2014)

ArcTan dijo:


> Acabo de encontrarme con este hilo, cosa totalmente inesperada.
> Si me lo permiten, les formulo una pregunta:
> 
> ¿Alguno _juega / ha jugado_ al ajedrez aleatorio de Fisher? Me gustaría conocer experencias en este sentido, ya que siempre que he intentado profuncidar mas _academicamente _en el arte el tedio de la apertura siempre me ha vencido.



Yo todavía no. Pero no me importaría echar algunas a lo Fischer


----------



## JohnDoe (12 Ene 2014)

ArcTan dijo:


> Acabo de encontrarme con este hilo, cosa totalmente inesperada.
> Si me lo permiten, les formulo una pregunta:
> 
> ¿Alguno _juega / ha jugado_ al ajedrez aleatorio de Fisher? Me gustaría conocer experencias en este sentido, ya que siempre que he intentado profuncidar mas _academicamente _en el arte el tedio de la apertura siempre me ha vencido.



En los clubes de juego online tienes la posibilidad de jugar esa modalidad, así que puedes probar qué te parece por ti mismo. Que recuerde, yo personalmente nunca lo he intentado, me parece casi un juego totalmente distinto. 

Sobre el "tedio" de la apertura, creo que especialmente si no se juega a un nivel muy alto, no es necesario dedicar muchas energías o tiempo a memorizar jugadas. Incluso de Magnus Carlsen, el actual número 1 y campeón del mundo, se dice que dedica poco tiempo al estudio de aperturas y sus partidas parecen confirmar esa teoría.


----------



## Barley (13 Ene 2014)

Yo soy bueno. :cook:


----------



## Clavisto (13 Ene 2014)

Torneo Tata en directo:

ChessBomb Live Arena

Tercera ronda en curso. Clasificación después de la segunda:

So, Wesley	2719	1.5	1.75
Aronian, Levon	2812	1.5	1.5
Karjakin, Sergey	2759	1.5	1
Nakamura, Hikaru	2789	1.5	0.75
Giri, Anish	2734	1.5	0.5
6	Harikrishna, Pentala	2706	1	1.5
Dominguez Perez, Leinier	2754	1	1
Rapport, Richard	2691	1	0
Caruana, Fabiano	2782	1	0
10	Van Wely, Loek	2672	0.5	0.5
11	Naiditsch, Arkadij	2718	0	0
Gelfand, Boris	2777	0	0


----------



## JohnDoe (13 Ene 2014)

Interesante la partida de ayer de Giri. 

Y muy fuerte Aronian.

Lo que pasa es que al faltar Carlsen el torneo parece como descafeinado ::


----------



## Clavisto (13 Ene 2014)

Yo voy a seguir a Rapport, húngaro, 17 años. Ayer aplastó a Gelfand y hoy lleva las blancas contra Aronian. 

El chico juega aperturas extrañas, un puntazo a su favor.


----------



## JohnDoe (13 Ene 2014)

Pues sí, según veo hoy ya se ha descolgado con la Trompowsky...


----------



## Clavisto (13 Ene 2014)

Y en la primera ronda jugó una Larsen contra So, aunque la perdió. Y mira la defensa que empleó ayer contra un monstruo como Gelfand...y le ganó con claridad.


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Ene 2014)

Pues hoy ya tienes otra partida extraña de Rapport, esta vez con la francesa.


----------



## ArcTan (15 Ene 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Y en la primera ronda jugó una Larsen contra So, aunque la perdió. Y mira la defensa que empleó ayer contra un monstruo como Gelfand...y le ganó con claridad.



En la tercera ronda Gendalf pasó por alto una combinación preciosa contra Nakamura. Igual no esta tan fuerte.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Ene 2014)

Lev Polugaevsky vs Leonid Alexandrovich Shamkovich (1960)


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (26 Ene 2014)

Aronian gana el Wijk aan Zee a falta de una ronda. Si gana hoy acabará con una performance de 3000.

Giri y Karjakin van empatados en segunda posición.


----------



## Clavisto (26 Ene 2014)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> Aronian gana el Wijk aan Zee a falta de una ronda. Si gana hoy acabará con una performance de 3000.
> 
> Giri y Karjakin van empatados en segunda posición.



8 de 10, estaba ayer, el 80 %.

9 de 11 y se pondría cerca de los 2840


----------



## Clavisto (26 Ene 2014)

Ha perdido con Van Wely llevando las blancas. Cosas del ajedrez.

De todas formas, gran torneo: se queda con 2825.

Os dejo una de las partidas que más me han llamado la atención en estos últimos años:

Levon Aronian vs Viswanathan Anand (2011)

Es como el Bobby de los 70.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Ene 2014)

El regreso de Carlsen:

zurich-cc.com - HOME

Seis jugadores a una vuelta, 2801 de media ELO :8:. Por números, el torneo más fuerte de la historia.

Esta tarde el torneo de Blitz que decidirá el color de los participantes en la primera ronda, que será al revés en el torneo rápido que clausurará la fiesta.

No se lo pierdan...:cook:

Edito:

- Carlsen
- Aronian
- Anand
- Gelfand
- Caruana 
- Nakamura


----------



## Clavisto (29 Ene 2014)

Pues ha perdido la primera partida con blancas ante Caruana.

¿Como era aquello de los tanos...?


----------



## Clavisto (1 Feb 2014)

Dramática partida Nakamura-Carlsen:

zurich-cc.com - Live games


----------



## Clavisto (2 Feb 2014)

Atención a la obra de arte que está horneando el grandioso Carlsen...

Al loro


----------



## Clavisto (2 Feb 2014)

Impresionante victoria del Rey del Ajedrez.


_*2882, 6!!!*_


----------



## Cosmopolita (4 Feb 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Impresionante victoria del Rey del Ajedrez.
> _*2882, 6!!!*_



Hay que tener en cuenta la inflación que sufre ELO.


amarillo.slim dijo:


> Aronian gana el Wijk aan Zee a falta de una ronda. Si gana hoy acabará con una performance de 3000.Giri y Karjakin van empatados en segunda posición.



En mi opinión Leinier Domínguez,Harikrishna y So hicieron más que buen torneo teniendo en cuenta sus respectivos ELO-sobre todo el indio y filipino.Ahish Giri hizo un torneo mu sólido lo cual me ha gustado mucho.Con edad va cogiendo madurez.Karjakin creo que hizo un torneo decente, pero pudó dar más. Nakamura decepcionante.Un tal Karpov hizo "performance" 2985 en Linares 1994 y de 13 partidas ganó 9 y empató 4.Hace 20 años habían apenas 5 jugadores con ELO superior a 2700.Linares de 1994 tenía ELO medio de jugadores 2685.Wijk an Zee 2014 ELO medio 2743. Hay diferencia abismal Carlsen disfruta de gloria y lo merece, pero Karpov sólo descansó 2 semanas en 1987 (creo recordar) después de jugar 24 agotadoras partidas contra Kasparov con pérdida de peso incluido.


----------



## distorsionQ (4 Feb 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Lev Polugaevsky vs Leonid Alexandrovich Shamkovich (1960)



Impresionante partida, las negras reaccionan justo antes de quedarse enredadas. La batalla táctica que sigue es espectacular.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (4 Feb 2014)

También se está jugando Gibraltar. Chuky va líder.

Por cierto que apretón tiene la Pogonina. Se la metía _al paso_.

https://twitter.com/Majnu2006/status/430642679823613952


----------



## JohnDoe (4 Feb 2014)

Hoy toca otra vez semirrápidas en Zürich, ¿no?

Qué sistema más raro.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (4 Feb 2014)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> También se está jugando Gibraltar. Chuky va líder.
> 
> Por cierto que apretón tiene la Pogonina. Se la metía _al paso_.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Majnu2006/status/430642679823613952



La Pogo está ya viejuna... Hay que buscar nuevos talentos femeninos en las nuevas hornadas que vienen...

[YOUTUBE]Ep7LTCfEqjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Clavisto (4 Feb 2014)

distorsionQ dijo:


> Impresionante partida, las negras reaccionan justo antes de quedarse enredadas. La batalla táctica que sigue es espectacular.



Y el negro acepta tablas justo cuando tiene la partida ganada...


----------



## Cosmopolita (4 Feb 2014)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> También se está jugando Gibraltar. Chuky va líder.
> 
> Por cierto que apretón tiene la Pogonina. Se la metía _al paso_.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Majnu2006/status/430642679823613952



El abierto de Moscú está en marcha desde 31.01 y es conocido como "Aeroflot Open".

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (4 Feb 2014)

Mark Taimanov vs Lev Polugaevsky (1960)


----------



## Thor (4 Feb 2014)

Aquí te dejo tu defecación, pajisto, para ti y tu puta madre, métete la torre por el guá o el tablero entero y vas de arlequín, carapijo.



Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Este es maricón?



Y ahora sacatelo. 8:


----------



## distorsionQ (4 Feb 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Y el negro acepta tablas justo cuando tiene la partida ganada...



Correcto, es lo que tiene tirarse tantos años sin jugar, uno acaba por no ver las cosas más básicas :ouch::o:baba:

---------- Post added 04-feb-2014 at 19:27 ----------




clavisto dijo:


> mark taimanov vs lev polugaevsky (1960)



12. 0-0-0!!!


----------



## Clavisto (4 Feb 2014)

distorsionQ dijo:


> Correcto, es lo que tiene tirarse tantos años sin jugar, uno acaba por no ver las cosas más básicas :ouch::o:baba:
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-feb-2014 at 19:27 ----------
> 
> ...



Ese enroque es lo más cerca que he visto el cinco al dos por dos.

¿Te imaginas la cara que tuvo que poner Polugaievski?


----------



## Thor (4 Feb 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Ese enroque es lo más cerca que he visto el cinco al dos por dos.



Ese es el tamaño de tu ojete, pajisto.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Feb 2014)

El reporte ha sido aceptado: un mesecito a la nevera.

Gracias, Presi.


----------



## ArcTan (4 Feb 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> El reporte ha sido aceptado: un mesecito a la nevera.
> Gracias, Presi.



Poco ha durado.
Por cierto, Nakamura - Aronian en las rapidas, 1. b3.

Hikaru Nakamura vs Levon Aronian (2014)


----------



## Clavisto (4 Feb 2014)

ArcTan dijo:


> Poco ha durado.
> Por cierto, Nakamura - Aronian en las rapidas, 1. b3.
> 
> Hikaru Nakamura vs Levon Aronian (2014)



Menuda partida se le fue el otro día con Carlsen...Perdió la ocasión de ser el primero en ganarle una partida seria como campeón del mundo a una futura leyenda del ajedrez. 

Qué cara se le quedó cuando el vikingo sacrificó su caballo. Y es que lo tuvo en la mano.


----------



## Buster (4 Feb 2014)

ArcTan dijo:


> Poco ha durado.
> Por cierto, Nakamura - Aronian en las rapidas, 1. b3.
> 
> Hikaru Nakamura vs Levon Aronian (2014)



¿Por qué en el movimiento 25 blancas comen peón con torre y dan jaque y negras no comen torre con rey?


----------



## Clavisto (4 Feb 2014)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Por qué en el movimiento 25 blancas comen peón con torre y dan jaque y negras no comen torre con rey?



Porque dama toma torre y no puede ser tomada al estar su alfil sobre la diagonal del rey negro.


----------



## ArcTan (4 Feb 2014)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Por qué en el movimiento 25 blancas comen peón con torre y dan jaque y negras no comen torre con rey?



26. Rxg7+ Kxg7
27. Qxe3

Y el peón que habría de zamparse a la reina esta clavado por el afil.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (4 Feb 2014)

La putita del sionismo pide la nacionalidad croata.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Feb 2014)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> La putita del sionismo pide la nacionalidad croata.



¿Quien es esa putita?


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (4 Feb 2014)




----------



## RuthM0 (4 Feb 2014)

cuando quieras te echas uno, me pido rojas :


Connor dijo:


> Prefiero el parchis , es mas entretenido.....


----------



## Clavisto (4 Feb 2014)

amarillo.slim dijo:


>



Kasparov, ya...qué pregunta más tonta.

Muy buena la polla voladora; lástima que no aterrizara en su bocaza. ¿O sí?

---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 00:02 ----------

[YOUTUBE]wFcZm7UUYIg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## distorsionQ (5 Feb 2014)

ArcTan dijo:


> Poco ha durado.
> Por cierto, Nakamura - Aronian en las rapidas, 1. b3.
> 
> Hikaru Nakamura vs Levon Aronian (2014)



Que buena, saliendo a combatir a campo abierto desde las primeras jugadas las blancas y cuando las negras han sido obligadas a donar material por iniciativa muy buena la defensa. 

Conocia poco de Nakamura.

Yo dejé de jugar hará casi 5 años y el panorama ha cambiado bastante, según veo.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Feb 2014)

distorsionQ dijo:


> Que buena, saliendo a combatir a campo abierto desde las primeras jugadas las blancas y cuando las negras han sido obligadas a donar material por iniciativa muy buena la defensa.
> 
> Conocia poco de Nakamura.
> 
> Yo dejé de jugar hará casi 5 años y el panorama ha cambiado bastante, según veo.



Yo veo a Nakamura como el Korchnoi de los próximos veinte años: estará muy cerca, pero no llegará.

Kramnik lo tiene todo para plantar cara a Carlsen: es un jugador extraordinario, comete pocos fallos, tiene mucha experiencia y su estilo es muy similar al del noruego. Y quiere ganarle para entrar en la gran leyenda del Ajedrez, como ya hizo con Kasparov. Él será el candidato del año que viene y tendrá sus opciones.

Cosa curiosa para el futuro cercano: creo más en Caruana que en Aronian; me parece que el armenio nunca jugará un match por el título. No me fío de su sistema nervioso.

Y de los que vienen por detrás me gusta mucho, mucho, Wei Yi, un chino de catorce años que juega maravillosamente.

Aunque quien yo quisiera ver es a Ivanchuk, Basilio. Pero eso es _to wish impossible things_, que diría Robert Smith.

Resumiendo: Carlsen-Kramnik, resultado incierto, y después llega Caruana, puede que Nakamura y un poquito, sólo un poquito, Svidler.

Y apuntaros el nombre del chino: _*Wei Yi*_.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Feb 2014)

Kamsky-Ivanchuk, partida decisiva por el torneo de Gibraltar:

ChessBomb Live Arena


----------



## Cuak Cuak (5 Feb 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Resumiendo: Carlsen-Kramnik, resultado incierto, y después llega Caruana, puede que Nakamura y un poquito, sólo un poquito, Svidler.
> 
> Y apuntaros el nombre del chino: _*Wei Yi*_.



Pero qué estás diciendo... Svidler está ya acabado desde hace años... Kramnik llegó a su cénit hace 10 años, ahora ya no puede hacerle sombra a Carlsen... Ivanchuk, otro viejuno que ya estaba desahuciado hace 20 años en la cumbre de su carrera por su nulo autocontrol, como para considerarlo a estas alturas...


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Feb 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Pero qué estás diciendo... Svidler está ya acabado desde hace años... Kramnik llegó a su cénit hace 10 años, ahora ya no puede hacerle sombra a Carlsen... Ivanchuk, otro viejuno que ya estaba desahuciado hace 20 años en la cumbre de su carrera por su nulo autocontrol, como para considerarlo a estas alturas...



Svidler en mi opinión es un jugador sólido, pero poco más. Que si que fue 6 veces campeón de Rusia. Kramnik claro que puede hacer la sombra a noruego.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (5 Feb 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Pero qué estás diciendo... Svidler está ya acabado desde hace años... Kramnik llegó a su cénit hace 10 años, ahora ya no puede hacerle sombra a Carlsen... Ivanchuk, otro viejuno que ya estaba desahuciado hace 20 años en la cumbre de su carrera por su nulo autocontrol, como para considerarlo a estas alturas...



No he dicho que Ivanchuk tenga ni media posibilidad, sólo que me gustaría.

Kramnik estuvo a punto de ser el candidato que acabó siendo Carlsen. Y este año todavía no ha hecho acto de presencia, seguro que preparándose a conciencia para el Candidatos. En mi opinión es el único con posibilidades reales de derrotar a Carlsen. Harías bien en no enterrarlo tan rápido.

Y te recuerdo que Svidler acabó tercero, ganándole a Carlsen en la última ronda, algo que pudo costarle el torneo. Peter no ha dicho su última ni mejor palabra en el ajedrez, ya verás.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (5 Feb 2014)

Prefiero fijarme en la proyección de jugadores jóvenes que están subiendo como la espuma: Caruana, Anish Giri, algún chino de estos que viene bien adiestrado por el partido comunista...

Nakamura ya no da más de sí, tiene ya 26-27 años y de ese nivel ya no pasa...


----------



## distorsionQ (5 Feb 2014)

Interesante... concuerdo con la opinión de cuak cuak excepto en lo referido a kramnik. Ya veo que Carlsen es hoy dia el rey pero Vladimir, a diferencia de Anand, tiene más nervio y además posee experiencia en matches.

Por cierto, ¿que fué de mi ídolo Morozevic?

---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 21:21 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Kamsky-Ivanchuk, partida decisiva por el torneo de Gibraltar:
> 
> ChessBomb Live Arena



Unas tablas feas y sosas, y culpa del blanco.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Feb 2014)

distorsionQ dijo:


> Interesante... concuerdo con la opinión de cuak cuak excepto en lo referido a kramnik. Ya veo que Carlsen es hoy dia el rey pero Vladimir, a diferencia de Anand, tiene más nervio y además posee experiencia en matches.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿que fué de mi ídolo Morozevic?
> 
> ...



El Moro llegó hasta donde le dejaron sus nervios. Hace poco, quizá un par de años, regresó al top ten, creo recordar que al five, pero volvió a derrumbarse.

Sí, una pena. Ivanchuk tiene el torneo en el bolsillo si no hace una morozievicada, tan queridas para él.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2014 at 22:05 ----------

Partida de la penúltima ronda del Campeonato de la URSS de 1960 que, prácticamente, decide el título. 

Geller va líder con medio punto de ventaja sobre Korchnoi y Petrossian y se enfrenta con las blancas a Viktor "El Terrible", que plantea una Alekhine sobre el tablero. Con dos cojones:

Efim Geller vs Viktor Korchnoi (1960)


----------



## distorsionQ (5 Feb 2014)

De Korchnoi se puede aprender mucho, tanto con sus mejores partidas comentadas (tuve el placer de estudiar sus colecciones de partidas) como de sus principios. Plantar cara al régimen como él hizo requiere mucho valor.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Feb 2014)

distorsionQ dijo:


> De Korchnoi se puede aprender mucho, tanto con sus mejores partidas comentadas (tuve el placer de estudiar sus colecciones de partidas) como de sus principios. Plantar cara al régimen como él hizo requiere mucho valor.



A mi siempre me ha caído bien: un tío duro, valiente, solitario...El Centauro del Desierto ajedrecístico.

Mejor que no ganara el título; así es más grande. Al menos para mi.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (6 Feb 2014)

Hablando de Korchnoi, la mala hostia que tiene el hombre incluso a estas edades provectas:

[youtube]Y2mq8C6ydMo[/youtube]


----------



## Clavisto (6 Feb 2014)

Cinco años menos y se saca el rabo para practicarle un deep-throating como Dios manda.


----------



## Buster (6 Feb 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Cinco años menos y se saca el rabo para practicarle un deep-throating como Dios manda.



Y la Polgar lo manda al hospital sin polla ni huevos.


----------



## Clavisto (6 Feb 2014)

Buster dijo:


> Y la Polgar lo manda al hospital sin polla ni huevos.



O deja el ajedrez, a su marido, a sus hijas y a su puto padre y se va con el viejo macho, como en aquella historia de Bukowski.


----------



## ArcTan (7 Feb 2014)

Una consulta en torno a las _engines_.
Soy totalmente novato en esto de analizar las posiciones con ayuda computacional, y me gustaría saber que _software_ empleais.

Y si ademas me podeis decir una combinacion gratuita y para Linux mejor. Estuve trasteando con tonga, fruit y crafty; pero ninguna interfaz de las que he probado soporta el análisis (no lo permite, o permitiendolo crashea). Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Marpozuelo (7 Feb 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Hablando de Korchnoi, la mala hostia que tiene el hombre incluso a estas edades provectas:
> 
> [youtube]Y2mq8C6ydMo[/youtube]



Joder, qué fea se ha puesto Sofia Polgar. Con lo guapa que era de jovencita.


----------



## distorsionQ (8 Feb 2014)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Joder, qué fea se ha puesto Sofia Polgar. Con lo guapa que era de jovencita.



Yo tuve la suerte de ver a las tres hermanas en el torneo de Oviedo del 93. 

Sofia estaba espectacular, Judit una niña aún y hasta zusza estaba buena. 

Sí que se ha afeado la muchacha, una lástima


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (20 Feb 2014)

Actualidad local:

La FEDA nos ha bloqueado la licencia de swiss manager a los árbitros catalufos. El inefable tontoweb (también conocido como vicente de la que se avecina) está trabajando para arreglar el desaguisado.

Bonus: ayza y ochoa *juegan en el mismo club*. CON DOS COJONES


----------



## Hiperión (20 Feb 2014)

ArcTan dijo:


> Una consulta en torno a las _engines_.
> Soy totalmente novato en esto de analizar las posiciones con ayuda computacional, y me gustaría saber que _software_ empleais.
> 
> Y si ademas me podeis decir una combinacion gratuita y para Linux mejor. Estuve trasteando con tonga, fruit y crafty; pero ninguna interfaz de las que he probado soporta el análisis (no lo permite, o permitiendolo crashea). Gracias por adelantado.



Mira Stockfish. Te lo puedes bajar de la página oficial o de aquí: Stockfish Development Versions


----------



## ArcTan (20 Feb 2014)

Hiperión dijo:


> Mira Stockfish. Te lo puedes bajar de la página oficial o de aquí: Stockfish Development Versions



Mil gracias, que viva usted muchos años.


----------



## Clavisto (22 Feb 2014)

Blancas juegan y dan mate en 10.



Spoiler



1.f3+ gxf3 2.exd3+ cxd3 3.Af5+ exf5 4.Te6+ dxe6 5.Cf6+ gxf6 6.Td4+ cxd4 7.a8=A+ Dd5 8.Axd5+ exd5 9.De5+ fxe5 10.Cg5++


----------



## Cosmopolita (7 Mar 2014)

Entrevista con Kasparvon en "Marca":

Kasparov: "El ajedrez es una asignatura por s? misma" - MARCA.com

"Es considerado, junto a Bobby Fischer, el mejor jugador de la historia. Número 1 del mundo de 1985 a 2005, protagonista de épicos duelos contra su compatriota Karpov —como el de Sevilla en 1987, que reunió a 13 millones de telespectadores durante la retransmisión de la última partida por La 2 de TVE—, Gari Kasparov siempre ha sido persona de retos.

Después de su retirada oficial de las competiciones en Linares (Jaén) en 2005, torneo que ganó en nueve ocasiones, otra persona con un carácter diferente se hubiera dedicado a la vida contemplativa. Pero no él, para quien no existe el concepto tiempo libre. Decidió entonces implicarse de manera en la actividad política de su país, lo que incluso le llevó a ser encerrado en la cárcel durante cinco días en 2007 y también unas horas en 2012. Ahora vive en Nueva York, con su esposa Daria y su hija Aida, y compatibiliza los libros, las conferencias y las exhibiciones con la labor de introducir el ajedrez en los colegios del planeta —especialmente, de la Unión Europea— y su candidatura a la presidencia a la Federación Internacional (FIDE), que celebrará elecciones en Tromso (Noruega) en septiembre.

Pregunta. España es para usted un país de gratos recuerdos. Ahora, ¿cuál es el motivo de su presencia aquí?
Respuesta. Vine para mantener una reunión con altos cargos del Ministerio de Educación y con representantes de la Xunta de Galicia, de la Universidad de Vigo y del Ayuntamiento de Redondela, porque allí están desarrollando un proyecto muy interesante de ajedrez como herramienta educativa.

En España se está trabajando muy bien en este ámbito y ahora se trata de avanzar todavía más. Es un buen momento para ello porque la educación se ha convertido en una prioridad de muchos países y éste no es una excepción.

P. Usted siempre diferencia ajedrez en la educación de ajedrez en la escuela.
R. Quiero resaltar esto. Ajedrez en la escuela puede confundirse con la práctica del deporte del ajedrez en los colegios —al estilo del fútbol o el baloncesto—, mientras que yo me refiero a una herramienta pedagógica importante, que enseña a pensar y transmite valores.Es decir, a una asignatura por sí misma o a un apoyo en la enseñanza de otras asignaturas, como matemáticas o historia.

Ha habido y hay muchas iniciativas en muchos países, pero con una clara falta de coordinación por parte de la Federación Internacional (FIDE). Para corregir ese problema creé la Fundación Kasparov en EEUU en 2002, después en Bruselas, y recientemente en Sudáfrica y Singapur. Pronto habrá otra oficina en Ciudad de México.

P. Como puede percibirse, por la presencia junto a usted de Silvio Danailov, está firmemente apoyado por la Federación Europea.
R. Sí, con ellos logramos en marzo de 2012 algo que parecía imposible: convencer a los 27 países y múltiples ideologías que formaban entonces el Parlamento de la Unión Europea de que recomendasen la introducción al ajedrez como asignatura obligatoria en todos los colegios. Un porcentaje importante de los 415 votos favorables vino de los eurodiputados españoles.

Pero, desde el punto de vista práctico, es importante comprobar si lo que dice ese papel se cumple. Y uno de mis objetivos es contribuir a que se cumpla en los países más importantes, como España, donde hay una antiquísima y vasta cultura del ajedrez.

P. ¿En qué países, aparte de España, está más avanzada su introducción?
R. Por el número de colegios, Polonia, con más de 500, es el siguiente a España, que tiene al menos 300 que lo imparten obligatoriamente en algún curso, y más de 1.000 donde es optativo o extraescolar. Como he indicado antes, 46 de los 55 eurodiputados españoles votaron a favor, pero si hablamos de Polonia fue el 100%, 50 de 50.

Además, es interesante resaltar el caso de un país pequeño, como Estonia, con solo 30 colegios donde se da ajedrez, pero donde la campaña es promovida por el Ministerio del Interior para reducir la delincuencia juvenil y ayudar a niños marginados.

También soy muy optimista en Grecia, en Francia, en Gran Bretaña, donde la labor se realiza colegio a colegio, y en Hungría, con el apoyo de JuditPolgar [única mujer en la historia entre los 10 mejores del mundo]. Si mantenemos esta tendencia y agrandamos el número de países, ahí está el futuro del ajedrez.

P. ¿A qué edad deben empezar los niños con el ajedrez?
R. Si hablamos del efecto educativo, porque para aprender a jugar nunca es tarde, antes de los 9 años. Los resultados de las pruebas que se han realizado en varios países coinciden en que la capacidad de tomar decisiones empieza a formarse antes de esa edad. Por tanto, introducir el ajedrez en la enseñanza primaria significa estimular esa capacidad; después de esa edad, el cerebro es menos flexible.

Alguien podría decirme, con razón, que esos estudios científicos no son irrefutables porque el número de niños estudiados no es muy grande. Pero también es cierto que se han hecho en América, Europa, África y Asia. Y todos tienden a los mismos resultados. Confío en que muy pronto, tal vez en un año, tengamos ya resultados indiscutibles.

Además, como he subrayado al terminar la reunión en el Ministerio de Educación, el ajedrez no es caro, no requieres costosas instalaciones; ningún otro deporte ofrece una relación tan favorable entre inversión y frutos. Por no hablar del efecto integrador a través de Internet.

[Kasparov siempre ha tenido alma de líder. En 1990 rompió con la Federación Internacional (FIDE) después de que su presidente, el filipino y ya fallecido Florencio Campomanes, realizase muchas irregularidades. El campeón ruso reconoció años más tarde su equivocación al dividir durante 10 años el ajedrez con la creación de la Asociación de Jugadores Profesionales. Una vez realizada la reunificación, sin embargo, Kasparov no atemperó las constantes críticas a un organismo que considera anquilosado. Ahora, de un modo directo, quiere encabezar el gran cambio en el ajedrez].

P. ¿Por qué va a presentarse a la presidencia de la Federación Internacional?
R. Es un momento histórico para el ajedrez. Lo que hagamos ahora, sobre todo si lo hacemos bien, marcará el futuro de muchos años. El ajedrez lleva mucho tiempo luchando por encontrar un hueco. La gente me pregunta por qué el ajedrez ahora no aparece tanto en los medios como en los años 70, con aquel histórico duelo Fischer-Spassky durante la guerra fría, o mis cinco duelos con Karpov y su gran simbolismo político.

En realidad, el número de practicantes hoy se cuenta en muchos millones, tantos que somos incapaces de precisarlo, y por tanto es mucho mayor que entonces.

P. La guerra fría se acabó y terminó la pelea por saber quién tenía al mejor cerebro.
R. La diferencia, aparte de factores extradeportivos, es que los demás deportes, incluso el fútbol, no eran tan populares como ahora porque la televisión era menos potente. Uno de mis objetivos como presidente de la FIDE será encontrar un hueco mediático para el ajedrez. Es la única federación internacional con muchos países [engloba a 178] que carece de patrocinadores multinacionales de prestigio.

Yo tengo ese prestigio, tengo una estrategia para lograr el objetivo y estoy convencido de que mantener las cosas como han estado durante los últimos 19 años sería suicida.

P. Dos rusos pugnan por dirigir el máximo organismo del ajedrez. ¿Cree usted que el gobierno de su país le apoyara pese a su activismo político en contra de Putin?
R. Por ahora hay un candidato oficial, que soy yo. Porque el otro [el actual presidente, el millonario Kirsan Iliumyinov] ni siquiera ha presentado su equipo y su propuesta, como indican las normas. Está ejerciendo un claro abuso de poder, utilizando los recursos de la FIDE, su dinero, su portal en Internet, los viajes presidenciales y todo lo que puede para hacer campaña.

Dicho esto, sí, somos dos rusos, pero es una cuestión retórica. Hace cuatro años el opositor de Iliumyinov en las elecciones era Karpov, un héroe nacional desde la época de la URSS, pero el gobierno de Putin se volcó con Iliumyinov. Por tanto, ahora, cuando el opositor es el rebelde Kasparov, la posición del gobierno de Rusia es evidente. De hecho, esa ayuda es esencial para él: me consta que las embajadas rusas en muchos países están llamando a las federaciones nacionales para pedirles el voto para Iliumyinov.

P. Si accede a la presidencia, ¿qué cambios urgentes realizará?
R. Tengo un plan, que iré explicando en los próximos meses, en cuanto a cómo ayudar a las federaciones nacionales, desarrollar una clasificación mundial bien organizada, reducir el coste de las licencias, lograr patrocinadores serios… pero mucho dependerá de lo que me encuentre cuando abra los cajones de la FIDE.

Me temo que esta gente no nos va a dejar un terreno limpio, sino lleno de minas listas para explotar. Está todo muy oscuro en cuanto a contratos, cuentas bancarias... Me temo que habrá un montón de basura. De hecho, me preocupa mucho que Iliumyinov esté anunciando y prometiendo cosas que comprometen a la FIDE mucho más allá de las elecciones de agosto, y para las que ni siguiera tiene un presupuesto garantizado.

P. ¿Cómo ve el futuro del ajedrez como deporte en una época en que los programas son casi imbatibles? Viene a cuento recordar la famosa frase de Karpov: «La invención de la bicicleta no terminó con el atletismo. Simplemente, se creó otro deporte».
R. Karpov tenía razón, pero también es verdad que las computadoras han influido mucho en el ajedrez actual. En todo caso, todo depende de la actitud de los jugadores. El nuevo campeón del mundo, Magnus Carlsen, está desbaratando con su actitud combativa y creativa la muy extendida creencia de que el ajedrez iba a ser muy aburrido, cada vez con más empates... Creo que el ajedrez tiene un gran futuro como deporte, siempre con mucha pasión alrededor, y no estoy especialmente preocupado.

Pero volviendo a lo que he dicho antes, el deporte atrae hoy a grandes multitudes hacia muchas disciplinas. Hacernos un hueco en ese ámbito no será fácil. He ahí otra razón más para impulsar el desarrollo del ajedrez como herramienta educativa.

P. Algunos no lo consideran un deporte
R. La famosa discusión de si el ajedrez es o no deporte creo que tiene poco sentido. Para empezar, porque la conexión inequívoca del concepto del deporte con el ejercicio físico es discutible: el esfuerzo de un ajedrecista moviendo las piezas y pulsando el reloj no creo que sea menor que el de un practicante del curling, por ejemplo.

En el ajedrez, las posibilidades de triunfo son iguales para todos los participantes, no influye la suerte, como en el póker o en el backgammon. Aparte de que está organizado como un deporte y sería muy difícil organizarlo de otra forma, es suficiente para considerarlo un deporte.

Y hay otro punto muy importante: el ajedrez lo tiene muy difícil para competir con el fútbol, el baloncesto o el tenis en las grandes pantallas, aunque hay excepciones, como la retransmisión del Mundial de Sevilla y los 13 millones de espectadores. Pero si hablamos de Internet, de un portátil o de un teléfono móvil, la situación es justo al revés.

Por tanto, tenemos una estupenda tríada a favor del ajedrez, que nos va a llevar a una nueva era: educación, redes sociales y nuevas tecnologías.

P. Usted entrenó durante un año a Carlsen. Le conoce bien ¿Cree que el noruego dejará una huella profunda en la historia del ajedrez y llegara a ser MARCA Leyenda como lo fue usted en 1997?
R. Es sin duda un gran jugador, y yo disfruté muchísimo trabajando con él en 2009. Tiene un estilo fantástico, combinando la precisión y la visión estratégica de Karpov con la determinación de Fischer para jugar hasta el último peón. Es una combinación formidable. ¿Puede ser uno de los grandes de todos los tiempos?

Quizá sí, porque está capacitado. Incluso aunque tengamos en cuenta la inflación de los puntos Elo [que miden el escalafón internacional], Carlsen es ya un gran jugador, aunque sus 100 puntos de ventaja sobre Fischer no significan, de momento, que sea ahora más grande que Fischer en 1972.

En todo caso, es un gran soplo de aire fresco. Es más, yo diría que Fischer, Carlsen y yo somos los campeones que más han contribuido a la promoción del ajedrez.

P. Ciudadano ruso residente en Nueva York. ¿Es verdad que ha solicitado la nacionalidad croata?
R. Intento solucionar los problemas inherentes a ser ciudadano ruso con pasaporte ruso. Lo tengo ya lleno de visados, con muy pocas páginas libres, y eso puede causarme serios quebraderos de cabeza. Pronto se conocerá la solución de ese problema.

P. Putin liberó con un indulto en Navidades a Jodorkovski; recientemente las Pussy Riot fueron excarceladas. ¿Cree que está habiendo cambios significativos en materia de derechos humanos en Rusia?
R. La situación en Rusia empeora cada día. La liberación de las Pussy Riot ocurrió justo dos días antes de lo debido. Lo de Jodorkovski es una historia más complicada.

Las últimas tres semanas, durante los Juegos de Sochi, han sido las peores en cuanto a derechos humanos en Rusia, por no mencionar a Ucrania, cuyo Gobierno ha actuado bajo una tremenda presión de Putin. Pocos saben que en ese periodo Putin encarceló a 450 personas que se limitaban a pedir su dimisión en las calles y a activistas de Greenpeace, empezó juicios a militantes de izquierdas cuyos cargos son ridículos y destituyó al director de Echo [una emisora].

Es muy típico de Putin utilizar el clamor de los Juegos para tapar acciones violentas y represoras contra sus opositores políticos. Rusia ha finalizado su transición desde una dictadura de partido a otra de una sola persona.

P. El presupuesto de Sochi 2014 ha sido tremendo.
R. Sí. 52.000 millones de dólares. Cualquier cosa en Rusia de esa magnitud es una muestra del nivel de corrupción, especialmente de los círculos más íntimos de Putin. El principal beneficiario de los Juegos de Sochi no ha sido Rusia, sino Suiza, adonde ha ido gran parte del dinero.

P. ¿Hacia dónde cree que avanzan Rusia y Ucrania?
R. Veo el futuro lúgubre, muy oscuro. Quizá sobreviva como un estado único, pero las fuerzas más reaccionarias, con Putin a la cabeza, están limpiando cualquier rastro de oposición, lo que llevará al desastre. Si tú creas un desierto con un clima durísimo, sobrevivirán las ratas y las serpientes, y poco más.

La diferencia con Ucrania es que en este caso sí hay una oposición real, que ningún presidente ha eliminado, porque no quisieron emplear la fuerza bruta en toda su potencia, prefirieron un consenso entre el Este y el Oeste. La gran diferencia con Putin es que a éste no le importa derramar sangre, y mete en la cárcel por muchos años a simples protestantes callejeros.

P. ¿Podría desintegrarse Ucrania?
R. Si por desintegración entendemos que fuerzas internas de Ucrania dividirán el país, creo que no. Ahora bien, Rusia es el único país que no reconoce al nuevo gobierno. Y mucho me temo que Putin hará cuanto pueda para quedarse al menos con la península de Crimea, que es de clara cultura hegemónica rusa. Es una cuestión de ego, y Putin necesita una revancha tras su derrota en Ucrania.

Llevo tiempo diciendo que los Juegos de Sochi son una réplica de los de Berlín de 1936. Algunos me dicen que no es justo comparar a Putin con Hitler, y yo respondo que el Hitler de 1936 era un líder legítimo, no el genocida que ahora todos conocemos. De hecho, los periódicos más serios del mundo lo reconocían entonces como un líder legítimo, y aquellos Juegos fueron un soplo de fuerza para Hitler internamente, en Alemania.

El movimiento olímpico ya estaba entonces en manos del eje [Alemania-Italia-Japón]; por eso los siguientes Juegos, los de 1940, estaban previstos en Tokio [cancelados por la II Guerra Mundial]. Y tampoco olvidemos que el Barón de Coubertin fue muy favorable a los nazis en los últimos años.

Y mi chascarrillo favorito: la antorcha olímpica fue una idea de Goebbels, porque el fuego era un concepto que les encantaba a los nazis. En el desfile inaugural de los Juegos de Berlín, muchos equipos saludaron a la tribuna donde estaba Hitler. Y uno de ellos fue Francia. Luego dijeron que, en realidad, era el saludo olímpico, no el fascista, pero tengo mis dudas.

Sochi han sido los Juegos de una sola persona, de un dictador, a diferencia de los mencionados, que fueron propaganda de un sistema político.

[Inasequible al cansancio, pese a haber llegado de Nueva York, repuso fuerzas en Txistu y tomó un avión a Barcelona, ciudad en la que mantendrá varias reuniones, entre ellas una con su amigo Joan Laporta, y donde hoy jugará unas simultáneas en el Mobile World Congress]."


----------



## Clavisto (11 Mar 2014)

Página oficial del Candidatos que arrancará el jueves (al loro con la imaginería, como sacada de Eurovisión: "Mocedades cantan en ruso"):

Candidates Tournament 2014


----------



## Clavisto (12 Mar 2014)

Calendario del Candidatos:



Candidates Tournament 2014 Pairings (pdf)


Round 1 

SNo. Name	FED	Res. Name	FED	SNo.
1	GM	Andreikin Dmitry	RUS	-	GM	Kramnik Vladimir	RUS	4
2	GM	Karjakin Sergey	RUS	-	GM	Svidler Peter	RUS	3
5	GM	Mamedyarov Shakhriyar	AZE	-	GM	Topalov Veselin	BUL	8
6	GM	Anand Viswanathan	IND	-	GM	Aronian Levon	ARM	7

Round 2 

SNo. Name	FED	Res. Name	FED	SNo.
4	GM	Kramnik Vladimir	RUS	-	GM	Karjakin Sergey	RUS	2
3	GM	Svidler Peter	RUS	-	GM	Andreikin Dmitry	RUS	1
8	GM	Topalov Veselin	BUL	-	GM	Anand Viswanathan	IND	6
7	GM	Aronian Levon	ARM	-	GM	Mamedyarov Shakhriyar	AZE	5

Round 3 

SNo. Name	FED	Res. Name	FED	SNo.
1	GM	Andreikin Dmitry	RUS	-	GM	Karjakin Sergey	RUS	2
3	GM	Svidler Peter	RUS	-	GM	Kramnik Vladimir	RUS	4
8	GM	Topalov Veselin	BUL	-	GM	Aronian Levon	ARM	7
5	GM	Mamedyarov Shakhriyar	AZE	-	GM	Anand Viswanathan	IND	6

Round 4 

SNo. Name	FED	Res. Name	FED	SNo.
5	GM	Mamedyarov Shakhriyar	AZE	-	GM	Andreikin Dmitry	RUS	1
2	GM	Karjakin Sergey	RUS	-	GM	Topalov Veselin	BUL	8
7	GM	Aronian Levon	ARM	-	GM	Svidler Peter	RUS	3
6	GM	Anand Viswanathan	IND	-	GM	Kramnik Vladimir	RUS	4

Round 5 

SNo. Name	FED	Res. Name	FED	SNo.
1	GM	Andreikin Dmitry	RUS	-	GM	Anand Viswanathan	IND	6
2	GM	Karjakin Sergey	RUS	-	GM	Mamedyarov Shakhriyar	AZE	5
3	GM	Svidler Peter	RUS	-	GM	Topalov Veselin	BUL	8
4	GM	Kramnik Vladimir	RUS	-	GM	Aronian Levon	ARM	7

Round 6 

SNo. Name	FED	Res. Name	FED	SNo.
7	GM	Aronian Levon	ARM	-	GM	Andreikin Dmitry	RUS	1
6	GM	Anand Viswanathan	IND	-	GM	Karjakin Sergey	RUS	2
5	GM	Mamedyarov Shakhriyar	AZE	-	GM	Svidler Peter	RUS	3
8	GM	Topalov Veselin	BUL	-	GM	Kramnik Vladimir	RUS	4

Round 7 

SNo. Name	FED	Res. Name	FED	SNo.
2	GM	Karjakin Sergey	RUS	-	GM	Aronian Levon	ARM	7
3	GM	Svidler Peter	RUS	-	GM	Anand Viswanathan	IND	6
4	GM	Kramnik Vladimir	RUS	-	GM	Mamedyarov Shakhriyar	AZE	5
1	GM	Andreikin Dmitry	RUS	-	GM	Topalov Veselin	BUL	8

Round 8 

SNo. Name	FED	Res. Name	FED	SNo.
4	GM	Kramnik Vladimir	RUS	-	GM	Andreikin Dmitry	RUS	1
3	GM	Svidler Peter	RUS	-	GM	Karjakin Sergey	RUS	2
8	GM	Topalov Veselin	BUL	-	GM	Mamedyarov Shakhriyar	AZE	5
7	GM	Aronian Levon	ARM	-	GM	Anand Viswanathan	IND	6

Round 9 

SNo. Name	FED	Res. Name	FED	SNo.
2	GM	Karjakin Sergey	RUS	-	GM	Kramnik Vladimir	RUS	4
1	GM	Andreikin Dmitry	RUS	-	GM	Svidler Peter	RUS	3
6	GM	Anand Viswanathan	IND	-	GM	Topalov Veselin	BUL	8
5	GM	Mamedyarov Shakhriyar	AZE	-	GM	Aronian Levon	ARM	7

Round 10 

SNo. Name	FED	Res. Name	FED	SNo.
2	GM	Karjakin Sergey	RUS	-	GM	Andreikin Dmitry	RUS	1
4	GM	Kramnik Vladimir	RUS	-	GM	Svidler Peter	RUS	3
7	GM	Aronian Levon	ARM	-	GM	Topalov Veselin	BUL	8
6	GM	Anand Viswanathan	IND	-	GM	Mamedyarov Shakhriyar	AZE	5

Round 11 

SNo. Name	FED	Res. Name	FED	SNo.
1	GM	Andreikin Dmitry	RUS	-	GM	Mamedyarov Shakhriyar	AZE	5
8	GM	Topalov Veselin	BUL	-	GM	Karjakin Sergey	RUS	2
3	GM	Svidler Peter	RUS	-	GM	Aronian Levon	ARM	7
4	GM	Kramnik Vladimir	RUS	-	GM	Anand Viswanathan	IND	6

Round 12 

SNo. Name	FED	Res. Name	FED	SNo.
6	GM	Anand Viswanathan	IND	-	GM	Andreikin Dmitry	RUS	1
5	GM	Mamedyarov Shakhriyar	AZE	-	GM	Karjakin Sergey	RUS	2
8	GM	Topalov Veselin	BUL	-	GM	Svidler Peter	RUS	3
7	GM	Aronian Levon	ARM	-	GM	Kramnik Vladimir	RUS	4

Round 13 

SNo. Name	FED	Res. Name	FED	SNo.
1	GM	Andreikin Dmitry	RUS	-	GM	Aronian Levon	ARM	7
2	GM	Karjakin Sergey	RUS	-	GM	Anand Viswanathan	IND	6
3	GM	Svidler Peter	RUS	-	GM	Mamedyarov Shakhriyar	AZE	5
4	GM	Kramnik Vladimir	RUS	-	GM	Topalov Veselin	BUL	8

Round 14 

SNo. Name	FED	Res. Name	FED	SNo.
7	GM	Aronian Levon	ARM	-	GM	Karjakin Sergey	RUS	2
6	GM	Anand Viswanathan	IND	-	GM	Svidler Peter	RUS	3
5	GM	Mamedyarov Shakhriyar	AZE	-	GM	Kramnik Vladimir	RUS	4 
8	GM	Topalov Veselin	BUL	-	GM	Andreikin Dmitry	RUS	1

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 23:14 ----------

El Torneo dará comienzo mañana, a nuestras 10 a.m.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 23:20 ----------

Mi pronóstico para la primera ronda:

Andreikin- Kramnik, 0-1
Karjakin- Svidler, 1-0
Mamedyarov- Topalov, tablas
Anand- Aronian, 0-1


----------



## k098 (12 Mar 2014)

¿Dónde lo vais a ver?

Andreikin - Kramnik tablas
Karjakin - Svidler 0-1
Mamed - Topalov tablas
Anand - Aronian 0-1

Por cierto está abierto el hilo de candidatos.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Mar 2014)

25 minutos para la bajada de bandera:

ChessBomb Live Arena

Pongo este enlace porque la página oficial parece caída.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 09:39 ----------

Aquí para VERLOS en acción, la mejor opción:

ChessTV: Candidates tournament 2014. Round 1.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 10:10 ----------

Curiosidad: la chica que aparece comentando las partidas es la ex de Shírov


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (13 Mar 2014)

Mi apuesta:

Andreikin - Kramnik 0-1
Karjakin - Svidler 1-0
Mamed - Topalov 1/2
Anand - Aronian 1/2

Los controles a las 14h y 16h en España


----------



## k098 (13 Mar 2014)

Bueno, acabo de poder echarles un vistazo por primera vez y parece interesante que Anand va mejor de lo que esperaba, y la (seguramente) posición de enroques opuestos en la siciliana de Karjakin y Svidler, que pinta entretenida. Las otras dos más igualadas.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 11:25 ----------

Andreikin - Kramnik tablas, primer acierto.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Mar 2014)

Parece mentira que Anand tenga la posición que tiene (movimiento 23º) después de su error en la 11ª jugada.

Ya os dije que Aronian se achanta en estas citas.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 12:53 ----------

Aronian dispone de trece minutos para trece jugadas antes del primer control. Y en posición inferior. Anand, casi una hora.

Qué bueno...


----------



## Clavisto (13 Mar 2014)

40 segundos para 6 jugadas. Y sin incremento.

Esto ya es imposible de aguantar.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (13 Mar 2014)

10 segundos para 4 jugadas y una posición mala como un tumor.

Con cuantos puntos creeis que se ganará este año? El año pasado fueron *8,5*. Yo creo que esta vez quizás haga falta un puntito más.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Mar 2014)

Control, pero en posición perdida.

Puede abandonar sin esperar su turno.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (13 Mar 2014)

juan3 dijo:


> ni idea pero no creo que sea muy luchada,yo sigo apostando por karjakin que para mi es el mejor y mas creativo.incluso krammnik puede hacer algo bueno.
> 
> anand es solo un espejismo lo de hoy,me juego el owned y me lo como con mucho gusto si gana el tigre el torneo xd



yo lo que veo es que más acabará siendo un sparring y le meterán una carretada de puntos, de ahí que las diferencias sean mayores.

Bueno, 

Todo tables menos el Anand-Aronian que ya está liquidado.


Joder la traductora está para meterle un rodillo que ni la española!


----------



## Clavisto (13 Mar 2014)

La _Marshall_ le ha salido rana..._El recibidor de Marte_, como diría Bilbainadas.


----------



## Cosmopolita (13 Mar 2014)

Apuesto por Kramnik y Aronian. Topalov, Svidler y Anand repartirán III-IV puesto. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (13 Mar 2014)

en chessbomb y en chesstv el video. Aunque bueno, no lo estoy viendo mucho (estoy en el trabajo jeje)

Mañana tenemos el Kramnik-Karjakin


----------



## Clavisto (13 Mar 2014)

Aronian no levantará cabeza, Cosmopolita, ya lo verás...Es muy blandito; como ese futbolista de calidad que no da la talla en las grandes finales.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 13:59 ----------

1-0

A ver quien se esperaba esto...


----------



## Cosmopolita (13 Mar 2014)

Bueno ya tenemos el torneo en marcha. Por ELO y por estado de forma los favoritos son Kramnik y Arinian.El ruso sabe que puede ser su último Torneo de Candidatos por lo tanto, creo que se ha preparado bien y está muy determinado y motivado.Aronian puede no oguantar la tensión de la cita.Svidler es un sólido y buen jugador, pero no es claro favorito y nada más.Topalov está por ver como juega.Anand ha empezado pujando fuerte con su victoria contra uno de los favoritos y encima en asignatura fuerte de Aronian como contrataque de Marshall en Ruy Lopéz.Karjakin-pues la verdad no sé como valorarlo en el torneo.El resto son jugadores flojos (con todo mi respeto).Por cierto no comparto la idea de de jugar Torneo de Candidatos y Campeonato del Mundo cada año.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (13 Mar 2014)

Yo tampoco la comparto.

Cada tres años y a 24 partidas.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (14 Mar 2014)

y con interzonales de 18 jugadores


----------



## Clavisto (14 Mar 2014)

Arriba, que ya debe haber empezado la segunda ronda...

Joder, qué bien he dormido hoy.

¡Hostia! Karjakin está jugándole una especie de Alekhine a Kramnik, con un par.

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 10:50 ----------

¡Gambazo de Mame en la 13ª jugada! Puede abandonar. Jojojo...qué suerte ha tenido Aronian


Topalov-Anand de cabeza hacia las tablas y espero que Svidler le gane a Andreikin


----------



## Clavisto (14 Mar 2014)

Esto es la leche. Anand ha conseguido otra posición ganadora frente a Topalov. Puede conseguir su segunda victoria.

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 12:03 ----------

Me cago en la puta, ¡si es al revés! Topalov ganando, estoy bueno...no me sienta bien dormir bien.


----------



## k098 (14 Mar 2014)

A Mamedyarov ya le vale. Podría dejar de hacer el gamba y abandonar.


----------



## Juan Pérez (14 Mar 2014)

k098 dijo:


> A Mamedyarov ya le vale. Podría dejar de hacer el gamba y abandonar.



Dmitry Andreikin a punto de perder al parecer...

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 13:26 ----------

Levon Aronian 1 - 0 Shakhriyar (abandono).


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (14 Mar 2014)

Bueno, pues así están las cosas:

Aronian 1-0 Mamedyarov
Topalov 1/2 Anand
Sivdler 1-0 Andrikin

Falta el Kramnik-Karkajin. El motor le da a Vlad +1.6, tiene dos piezas por torre y todo el ataque, además a Karkajin le quedan 10 minutos para 14 jugadas.


----------



## Clavisto (14 Mar 2014)

Esta partida no se le va a Kramnik ni aunque se abroche un litro de vodka de dos tragos.


----------



## Clavisto (14 Mar 2014)

Y por posición.

Aquí hay varios que no deberían estar.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (14 Mar 2014)

Bueno pues Anand, Svidler y Kramnik en el grupo de líderes con *1.5*, a medio punto Aronian y Topalov. Anand tiene mejor sonnen por ganar a Aronian.

Mañana es la última jornada de duelos rusos

Andreikin - Karjakin 
Svidler - Kramnik 
Topalov - Aronian
Mamedyarov - Anand


----------



## k098 (14 Mar 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Y por posición.
> 
> Aquí hay varios que no deberían estar.



Aquí faltan Caruana y Nakamura.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Mar 2014)

Anand a lo Capablanca frente a Mame.

Partidaza de un gran campeón.

---------- Post added 15-mar-2014 at 12:39 ----------

Victoria de Anand. Líder con 2´5 de 3. Y jugando dos con negras.

Jojojo...


----------



## k098 (15 Mar 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Anand a lo Capablanca frente a Mame.
> 
> Partidaza de un gran campeón.
> 
> ...



Como gane el candidatos Anand me paso a La Oca. 

He dicho.

---------- Post added 15-mar-2014 at 13:35 ----------

¿Está Svidler con problemas de tiempo?


----------



## Clavisto (17 Mar 2014)

Tablas entre Anand y Kramnik en poco más de una hora. Bueno para Vishy.

Mucha atención a la partida Aronian-Svidler; está siendo preciosa y puede ser épica.

Y las otras dos, las de los otros cuatro, según lo previsto: aburriendo a las ovejas. Sobran en este torneo.

Faltan Naka, Caruana, Grischuk e Ivanchuk.

Sí. 

IVANCHUK


----------



## elnida (17 Mar 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Tablas entre Anand y Kramnik en poco más de una hora. Bueno para Vishy.
> 
> Mucha atención a la partida Aronian-Svidler; está siendo preciosa y puede ser épica.
> 
> ...



je,je efectivamente Ivanchuk la lió parada en el anterior candidatos.. Si al final de todo esto el vencedor es Anand , a quien ya hemos visto el papel que jugó frente a Carlsen, apaga y vámonos. Ya se ha dicho aquí, pero es que esto de organizar campeonatos anuales con estos torneos de candidatos express irá muy bien para el bolsillo, pero a la calidad del ajedrez no le hacer ningún favor.


----------



## JohnDoe (17 Mar 2014)

De verdad lleva tantísimo tiempo Svidler para responder a 34. Db5+ o hay un problema con la retransmisión de chessbomb? 

PD: Interesante partida, btw

---------- Post added 17-mar-2014 at 13:02 ----------

Ha sido poner mi mensaje y jugarse ..Dd7, jaja


----------



## k098 (17 Mar 2014)

Madre mía, vaya cagada de Andreikin...

Edito para decir que parece haber sido por problemas con el tiempo.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (17 Mar 2014)

Mamedyarov le pega un viaje guapo a Andreikin.

La partida de Aronian está muy interesante


----------



## k098 (17 Mar 2014)

¿Por cierto qué opináis de Antón? ¿Cúanto creéis que puede progresar? Para estar a medio gas (con la carrera de matemáticas compaginando...) está muy fuerte.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Mar 2014)

k098 dijo:


> ¿Por cierto qué opináis de Antón? ¿Cúanto creéis que puede progresar? Para estar a medio gas (con la carrera de matemáticas compaginando...) está muy fuerte.



No sé quien es, pero compaginar tiene difícil conjugación en el ajedrez de alto nivel.

O estás o no estás.

Psdt/ Lo de Andreikin ya es de traca. Un tío que llegó a la final de la Copa del Mundo sin ganar una sola partida a ritmo clásico, todas en los desempates rápidos.

Lo cogió Kramnik y 2-0 en las dos primeras partidas. Y tablas en las dos restantes rascándose la panza.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2014 at 15:16 ----------

1-0. Gran partida de Aronian.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (17 Mar 2014)

k098 dijo:


> ¿Por cierto qué opináis de Antón? ¿Cúanto creéis que puede progresar? Para estar a medio gas (con la carrera de matemáticas compaginando...) está muy fuerte.



Los dos próximos años son clave. 

Finiquita 1º de carrera, se engancha a un coñito, y olvídate del ajedrez.


Así estamos tras 4 rondas:

Anand *3*
Kramnik, Aronian *2,5*
Svidler, Topalov *2*
Karjakin, Mamedyarov *1,5*
Fresita *1*


----------



## k098 (17 Mar 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> No sé quien es, pero compaginar tiene difícil conjugación en el ajedrez de alto nivel.
> 
> O estás o no estás.
> 
> ...



Pues es el madrileño que ha quedado subcampeón absoluto de Europa con 18 años partiendo el 99 en el ranking inicial...

El español David Antón, subcampeón de Europa de ajedrez | Cultura | EL PAÃS


----------



## Clavisto (18 Mar 2014)

Andreikin- Anand: Vishy irá a por la victoria, sin duda, pero tampoco haciendo el loco. Creo que ganará con facilidad a alguien tan cobardón. 0-1

Svidler- Topalov: Peter encaja bien las derrotas y el búlgaro no es ni la sombra del que fue. 1-0

Karjakin- Mame: tablas.

Kramnik- Aronian: la partida del día. Creo que Vladimir apretará las tuercas. Es demasiado pronto como para que Levon entre en estado de pánico. Probables tablas, pero no descarto una victoria del ruso.


----------



## k098 (18 Mar 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Andreikin- Anand: Vishy irá a por la victoria, sin duda, pero tampoco haciendo el loco. Creo que ganará con facilidad a alguien tan cobardón. 0-1
> 
> Svidler- Topalov: Peter encaja bien las derrotas y el búlgaro no es ni la sombra del que fue. 1-0
> 
> ...



Me gusta la posición que tiene Kramnik, parece estar algo mejor que Aronian. Pero lo más probable son tablas, claro.


EDITO: Ce2 no me ha gustado... ¡Vamos Vladimir, espabila! Que no quiero ver otro Anand Carlsen... :S


----------



## Clavisto (18 Mar 2014)

Qué buena pinta tiene la Kramnik-Aronian...estas posiciones son de las que le gustan a Vlad. Pero Levon también es bueno en ellas.

---------- Post added 18-mar-2014 at 13:16 ----------

Qué partida está jugando Kramnik, por Dios...


----------



## Clavisto (18 Mar 2014)

Esto es ajedrez (jugada 33) Fuego en el tablero. Grande Aronian, también.

Lo que acaba de hacer Aronian...Madre mía, qué metedura de pata cuando tenía las tablas en la mano.

Festival de errores (jugada 38) Apuros de tiempo. A ver como llega la cosa a la 40...

Control, ventaja de Kramnik, pero pudo sentenciar...Hay partida. Mucha.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (18 Mar 2014)

Se acabó la quinta jornada, y Anand sigue líder.

Anand *3.5*
Kramnik, Aronian, Svidler *3*
Karjakin, Mamedyarov, Topalov *2*
Andreikin *1.5*

La ronda de mañana:

Aronian - Andreikin 
Anand - Karjakin 
Mamedyarov - Svidler
Topalov - Kramnik


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (19 Mar 2014)

Anand 1/2 Karjakin

Topalov con su peón pasado a punto de hacerle un dibujo a Kramnik

---------- Post added 19-mar-2014 at 13:35 ----------

Mame-Svidler y Aronian-Andreikin ligera ventaja blanca


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (19 Mar 2014)

Gana Mame y Aronian acaba en tablas cuando podría haber ganado.

La clasificación:

Anand *4*
Aronian *3.5*
Topalov, Mamedyarov, Kramnik, Svidler *3*
Karjakin *2.5*
Andreikin *2*


----------



## Clavisto (19 Mar 2014)

Primera aronianada, como ya avisé. No será la última.

Kramnik está decepcionándome, no le veo en forma, no sé...Svidler tan irregular como siempre, tampoco creo que pueda llegar. Topalov...no, Topalov no puede ser. ¿Mame y sus 2´5 en las tres últimas rondas? No; volverá a caer. Karjakin es muy blando y este no es su "Candidatos" El que falta no cuenta.

Sólo queda Anand ¿Podrá aguantarlo? A día de hoy es mi favorito.

Pero veo la cosa muy abierta hasta el final...


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (21 Mar 2014)

Buenos dias, hoy tenemos la última jornada de la primera vuelta.

Svidler-Anand
Andreikin-Topalov
Karjakin-Aronian
Kramnik-Mamedyanov

Ligera ventaja negra para Anand y Topalov. Sobretodo la pareja de alfiles de Anand que puede hacer un destrozo.

---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 13:09 ----------

Fresita va a poner a Topalov mirando a Calvià


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (21 Mar 2014)

Andreikin 1-0 Topalov

Anand haciendo una entrega de dama con estilo. Karjakin tendrá que hacer 6 jugadas al toque.

PD: Svidler 1/2 Anand


----------



## Clavisto (21 Mar 2014)

Tremendo lo de Mame...le ha salvado la vida a Kramnik. Increíble.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (21 Mar 2014)

Vaya finales!

La clasificación:

Anand, Aronian *4.5*
Kramnik *4*
Svidler *3.5*
Mamedyarov, Andreikin, Topalov *3*
Karjakin *2.5*

Anand tiene mejor desemapte por el resultado particular.
Yo creo que va a ser cosa de dos, pero los puntos se sacarán contra los menos buenos.

---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 15:56 ----------

Mañana es el Aronian-Anand


----------



## Clavisto (21 Mar 2014)

Mañana quiero ver yo a Aronian, a ver qué pasa.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (22 Mar 2014)

Topalov 1/2 Mamedyarov
Aronian 1/2 Anand, tablas en la 19 y Anand se queda con mejor desempate.

Sivdler - Karjakin con ligera ventaja negra
Kramnik-Andreikin está siendo muy interesante, Karmnik tiene 2 peones de menos pero todo el ataque


----------



## k098 (22 Mar 2014)

Comentario de Leontxo en facebook:

"El vergonzoso empate que Aronián y Anand acaban de firmar demuestra la necesidad de castigar la falta de combatividad en ajedrez."


----------



## Clavisto (22 Mar 2014)

k098 dijo:


> Comentario de Leontxo en facebook:
> 
> "El vergonzoso empate que Aronián y Anand acaban de firmar demuestra la necesidad de castigar la falta de combatividad en ajedrez."



Leoncho está de la puta cabeza.

Esto es el último peldaño hacia el título, ellos sabrán.


----------



## Clavisto (22 Mar 2014)

Valiente Karjakin. Las cosas hay que reconocerlas.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (22 Mar 2014)

Luego se le hincha la boca hablando de Fischer nosequé, kasparov nosecuantos, Y SE TIRABAN TRES MESES HACIENDO TABLAS


Kramnik 1/2 Andreikin
Svidler 0-1 Karjakin

Clasificación:
Anand, Aronian *5*
Kramnik *4.5*
Mamedyarov, Andreikin, Topalov, Karjakin, Svidler *3.5*


----------



## Marpozuelo (22 Mar 2014)

Está la cosa apretada pero sigo apostando por Aronian.

Me gustaría que ganases Svidler, Topalov o Mame pero creo que no va a poder ser.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Mar 2014)

Otro día me quedé alucinado con la victoria de Topalov contra Kramnik. Para mí la mejor partida del torneo hasta la fecha. Por fin una victoria de Karjakin.La cosa se pone interesante porque tenemos 5 jugadores con 3.5 puntos/8 y luego dos primeros con 5 y tercero con 4.5. Lidera Anand (sin ni una derrota), pero Aronian ha ganado 3 partidas, por 2 victorias de Anand.
Con este resultado Anand obliga a Aronian a arriesgar en la segunda vuelta y, si no comete errores graves, tiene todo en su mano para reeditar la última final, aunque viendo la combatividad de Kramnik no le descartaría tampoco.


Clavisto dijo:


> Valiente Karjakin. Las cosas hay que reconocerlas.



Según Evgeny Sveshnikov ( Евгений Элинович Свешников ) Karjakin tiene más potencial que Noruego.


Clavisto dijo:


> Leoncho está de la puta cabeza.
> Esto es el último peldaño hacia el título, ellos sabrán.



Comprendo su indignación. Desde punto de vista de aficionado y periodista hay que tener en cuenta lo que está en juego: poder enfrentarse contra Carlsen.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (23 Mar 2014)

Pues yo hoy he atracado como una perra y mi equipo ha subido de categoría.

Por fin podré dormir los domingos por la mañana.


----------



## Marpozuelo (23 Mar 2014)

Mame se ha cepillado a Aronian. Vishy va a ganar a Topy y se pone líder con un punto entero de ventaja sobre Levon. Mame y Karjakin, que va a ganar a Kramnik, se acercan a la cabeza. 

Me da la impresión de que Mame tiene el estilo perfecto para darle problemas a Carlsen. Me gustaría ver ese match.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (23 Mar 2014)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Mame se ha cepillado a Aronian. Vishy va a ganar a Topy y se pone líder con un punto entero de ventaja sobre Levon. Mame y Karjakin, que va a ganar a Kramnik, se acercan a la cabeza.
> 
> Me da la impresión de que Mame tiene el estilo perfecto para darle problemas a Carlsen. Me gustaría ver ese match.



Ufff punto y medio en 5 rondas ya son muchísimos. Este torneo es de Anand

PD: Bueno que aún han de jugar, y creo que Mame con blancas.
PD2: Y Kramnik palma también.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Mar 2014)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Otro día me quedé alucinado con la victoria de Topalov contra Kramnik. Para mí la mejor partida del torneo hasta la fecha. Por fin una victoria de Karjakin.La cosa se pone interesante porque tenemos 5 jugadores con 3.5 puntos/8 y luego dos primeros con 5 y tercero con 4.5. Lidera Anand (sin ni una derrota), pero Aronian ha ganado 3 partidas, por 2 victorias de Anand.
> Con este resultado Anand obliga a Aronian a arriesgar en la segunda vuelta y, si no comete errores graves, tiene todo en su mano para reeditar la última final, aunque viendo la combatividad de Kramnik no le descartaría tampoco.
> 
> Según Evgeny Sveshnikov ( Евгений Элинович Свешников ) Karjakin tiene más potencial que Noruego.
> ...




El sacrificio de calidad que hizo en el final de la partida de ayer es propio de campeones. Me sorprendió. Lo de hoy con Kramnik ha sido chapa y pintura ante el absurdo planteo del ruso, irreconocible: para mi ya está descartado. Y Karjakin entra con fuerza por ser el Candidato. Reconozco que Sveshnikov sabe más de ajedrez que yo , aunque ni mucho menos creo que esté al nivel de la Máquina, no ya superarlo.

Con respecto a lo de Leoncho...Amarillo ya habló por mi. Y añado: esto es el Torneo de Candidatos, no Linares ni Wijk aan Zee, ni hostias. 

El Candidatos, ni más ni menos. Y aquí no valen ni público ni leches. Es el sueño de todo ajedrecista, ellos sabrán lo que hacen.


----------



## Gurney (23 Mar 2014)

Comentan en TheWeekInChess que los jugadores parecían muy cansados ya en la ronda 8, y que sólo Anand parecía estar guardando energías. 
La verdad es que estamos viendo un pedazo de torneo, hace tiempo que no veía tantas partidas interesantes.

Creo que la ventaja de Anand es casi definitiva. Además, de las 5 rondas, 3 son con blancas. Y por último, si los perseguidores continúan destrozándose entre sí, Anand tiene "el modo tablas" como si fuera un botón de piloto automático, jugando cosas realmente sólidas. Sólo un Carlsen puede ganarle cuando entra en esas líneas ultraconservadoras de la Berlinesa y de la Semieslava.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Mar 2014)

Gurney dijo:


> Comentan en TheWeekInChess que los jugadores parecían muy cansados ya en la ronda 8, y que sólo Anand parecía estar guardando energías.
> La verdad es que estamos viendo un pedazo de torneo, hace tiempo que no veía tantas partidas interesantes.
> 
> Creo que la ventaja de Anand es casi definitiva. Además, de las 5 rondas, 3 son con blancas. Y por último, si los perseguidores continúan destrozándose entre sí, Anand tiene "el modo tablas" como si fuera un botón de piloto automático, jugando cosas realmente sólidas. Sólo un Carlsen puede ganarle cuando entra en esas líneas ultraconservadoras de la Berlinesa y de la Semieslava.



Anand lo tiene muy bien. Yo creo que jugará a lo Petrossian, a entablarlas todas y que se destrocen los que vienen por detrás. Con eso le bastaría.


----------



## Marpozuelo (23 Mar 2014)

Cuidado con Karjakin y Mamediarov. Parecen entonados y si Anand hace dos tablas y pierde con Mame puede perder la ventaja inmediatamente.

Además Anand es de los más viejos y puede afectarle más el cansancio.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Mar 2014)

Mame es muy irregular, como ya ha demostrado varias veces en este mismo torneo: lo de Kramnik fue para matarlo, sin más.

Veo a Karjakin, en caso de desfonde anandiano.


----------



## Cosmopolita (24 Mar 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Anand lo tiene muy bien. Yo creo que jugará a lo Petrossian, a entablarlas todas y que se destrocen los que vienen por detrás. Con eso le bastaría.



Se llama estrategia del torneo. Canta mucho que en un torneo a 14 rondas, el que aguante físico tiene sea Anand....tela eh.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (25 Mar 2014)

Qué partida le ha ganado Svidler a Kramnik. Grande, Peter.

El final que comienza con un error de Vladi es de antología: pura armonía.

---------- Post added 25-mar-2014 at 14:23 ----------

Anand con un punto de ventaja sobre Aronian a falta de cuatro rondas. Entablando sus partidas, obliga a Levon a hacer 3´5/4. Muy mal se le tiene que dar.

Quien lo iba a decir cuando empezó el Torneo...


----------



## k098 (25 Mar 2014)

Con sus ruedas de prensa Svidler me ha convertido en fan. Memorable la cara que se le quedó cuando Kramnik le jugó 4.d5. :XX:


----------



## Cosmopolita (26 Mar 2014)

A falta de 4 casi descarto por completo a Kramnik.Creo que está demasiado lejos de 1º puesto. Aronian puede lograr el derecho de retar al Noruego.¡Olé por Svidler! Ha tenido coraje de jugar la Defensa Holandesa contra Kramnik.


----------



## Marpozuelo (26 Mar 2014)

Anand está jugando un torneo impecable. ¿Ha estado en peligro en alguna partida?


----------



## Clavisto (26 Mar 2014)

Gambito de Dama en la Kramnik-Anand. 

Proyecto de tablas en pocas jugadas.

Vladi estará deseando que acabe el torneo después de sus dos últimas derrotas consecutivas y de quedarse prácticamente fuera de la ¿lucha? por el primer puesto, y Vishy se contentará con medio punto, sin forzar, no sea que despierte al oso ruso.

Karjakin ha fianchetteado sus dos alfiles negros en su partida contra Topalov. Va a por todas. No le queda otra, al igual que a Mame frente a Andreikin, aunque estos se encaminan hacia una variante de múltiples cambios que dejaría la partida "muerta". En las manos del sólido blanco está hacerlo. Mala elección de Shak.

No se le da bien Aronian a Svidler; y más con una apertura tan del gusto del armenio. Ojalá me equivoque, pero preveo una victoria de Levon que le dará algo de picante a las tres últimas rondas, no mucho, porque ya os digo que él mismo se encargaría de fallar en el momento clave.

Si Karjakin le ganara a Topalov...Eso es lo que menos le gustaría al gran Anand.

Wait and see...


----------



## k098 (26 Mar 2014)

Como dice el comentarista en chessbomb, en la catalana del Kramnik Anand, tablas. Anand no va a arriesgar y Kramnik necesita recuperarse de su estado psicológica. La línea ya pinta sólida y tablífera. 

Esperemos que en el probable duelo Anand Carlsen, Anand se haya quitado el peso de ser el campeón que tuvo, y que muchos, entre otros yo, achacábamos a la edad. En este torneo está demostrando que sigue fuerte, y está ganando partidas clásicas a los mejores, cuando siendo campeón tuvo un año o dos que no ganaba ni una clásica. ¡A ver si así se suelta el pelo el indio!


----------



## Clavisto (27 Mar 2014)

Anand a punto de destrozar a Andreikin en una partida perfecta.

Ave, Candidatus!


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (27 Mar 2014)




----------



## Clavisto (27 Mar 2014)

Al loro que Anand ha pifiado la partida y sólo ha conseguido tablas, mientras que Karjakin tiene ventaja en su difícil final y de ganarlo podría ponerse a un punto. Y juegan mañana entre ellos.

Tablas.

Anand mantiene su ventaja.

Psdt/ Cosmopolita: este final que ha marrado Karjakin lo hubiera ganado Carlsen. Sin duda.


----------



## k098 (27 Mar 2014)

Nada, tablas...


----------



## Clavisto (27 Mar 2014)

Carlsen juega en la Segunda Liga Noruega | Noticias de ajedrez


----------



## Clavisto (29 Mar 2014)

Penúltima ronda. 

Anand necesita unas tablas frente a Karjakin para ser el Candidato.

Enlace para verlos:

ChessTV: Live Webcast


----------



## k098 (29 Mar 2014)

Interesantísimo el final de Karjakin-Anand. ¿Podrá sacar partido de su mínima ventaja y dar un poco de picante a la ronda final?


----------



## Marpozuelo (29 Mar 2014)

k098 dijo:


> Interesantísimo el final de Karjakin-Anand. ¿Podrá sacar partido de su mínima ventaja y dar un poco de picante a la ronda final?



Aronian la ha palmado. ¿Matemáticamente candidato Anand?


----------



## k098 (29 Mar 2014)

Si gana Karjakin se pone con 7, a medio (o más bien 3 cuartos por el desempate) punto del indio. Estaría casi hecho para Anand, pero bueno, nunca se sabe, podría tener mañana un desastre Anand en la última ronda...

---------- Post added 29-mar-2014 at 15:17 ----------

Anand está perdido... 5 minutos le quedan, en una posición fea.

---------- Post added 29-mar-2014 at 15:24 ----------




k098 dijo:


> Si gana Karjakin se pone con 7, a medio (o más bien 3 cuartos por el desempate) punto del indio. Estaría casi hecho para Anand, pero bueno, nunca se sabe, podría tener mañana un desastre Anand en la última ronda...
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-mar-2014 at 15:17 ----------
> 
> Anand está perdido... 5 minutos le quedan, en una posición fea.



Me equivoqué, ha pasado el control. Lo estoy viendo en chesslive y falla más que una escopeta de feria, parecía que se le iba el tiempo a Vishy pero no.


----------



## Juan Pérez (29 Mar 2014)

Anand ganó el torneo, circulen...

Susan Polgar Chess Daily News and Information: It is official! Anand wins Candidates Tournament!

Kramnik ganó también pero ya sin opciones.


----------



## Marpozuelo (29 Mar 2014)

Grande Anand. Y decían que estaba acabado...


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (29 Mar 2014)

Anand *8*
Aronian, Karjakin, Mamedyarov, Kramnik, Andreikin *6,5*
Svidler *6*
Topalov *5,5*

Al final ha quedado un torneo igualadísimo con 5 jugadores con el 50% de los puntos (de momento). Igualadísimo no quiere decir no disputado, porque las tablas no han sido muchas.

En el último candidatos el 2º clasificado acabó con +3, mientras que en esta edición como mucho acabará con +1

El campeón también acabó con +3, el score que tiene Anand por ahora.


----------



## k098 (29 Mar 2014)

Desde aquí me como mi owned con patatas sobre Anand. Para quitarse el sombrero.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (1 Abr 2014)

Chessbase: el campeonato del mundo, en Noruega


----------



## Clavisto (1 Abr 2014)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> Chessbase: el campeonato del mundo, en Noruega



Me parece justo.

Será un gran match, mejor que el primero.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (1 Abr 2014)

Bueno, me he leído el cuerpo de la noticia y dicen que se jugará en una plataforma petrolífera.

Feliz 1 de abril, supongo...

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 21:13 ----------

Obviamente es un trolling bueno


----------



## Clavisto (1 Abr 2014)

El 1 de Abril es el Día de la Victoria y el de la Proclamación de la II República, ¿no?

No había caído en ello, en caso de que sea verdad, que tampoco voy a buscarlo.

Curioso.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (1 Abr 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> El 1 de Abril es el Día de la Victoria y el de la Proclamación de la II República, ¿no?
> 
> No había caído en ello, en caso de que sea verdad, que tampoco voy a buscarlo.
> 
> Curioso.



April fools day. El día de los inocentes anglosajón.


----------



## Clavisto (1 Abr 2014)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> April fools day. El día de los inocentes anglosajón.



Jojojo...

Pero qué hijosputas.

Deberíamos cambiar a Santiago al 11-S.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Abr 2014)

Ajedrez Social y Terapéutico | Programa de radio "El Rincón del Ajedrez" Archives - Ajedrez Social y Terapéutico

Hay unos podcast interesantes. He ído ya varios.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Abr 2014)

Ayer dio comienzo la primera edición del Memorial Gashímov con la participación de 6 ajedrecistas a doble vuelta: Magnus Carlsen, Fabiano Caruana, Hikaru Nakamura, Sergey Karjakin, Shakhriyar Mamedyarov y Teimour Radjabov.

El campeón del mundo se estrenó con una fácil victoria ante Mame, alcanzando los ¡2885! en el live rating. ¿Será este el torneo que nos dé el primer 2900? Difícil, pero no imposible.

Hoy llevará otra vez las blancas ante Nakamura, el que ha estado más cerca de vencerle desde que se convirtió en campeón. La partida promete emociones fuertes.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Abr 2014)

Acaba de empezar.

Gambito de Dama en la Carlsen-Nakamura, como ayer ante Mame.

Aquí en directo:

ChessTV: Live Webcast

---------- Post added 21-abr-2014 at 12:09 ----------

Naka bebiendo Red Bull, lo que le faltaba::


----------



## Clavisto (21 Abr 2014)

Victoria de Carlsen y 2 de 2.

*¡¡¡2889, 2!!!*


----------



## Clavisto (22 Abr 2014)

Atención a la partida Karjakin-Carlsen.

El juego del campeón me recuerda al de Fischer en 1972, a la 5ª más concretamente.

Partidaza al canto.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (30 Abr 2014)

World Championship Match 2014

FIDE has not received any bid by the deadline of 13.00 GMT of April 30th, 2014. 
A further announcement will be made by FIDE in due course. 

FIDE Secretariat


----------



## Clavisto (30 Abr 2014)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> World Championship Match 2014
> 
> FIDE has not received any bid by the deadline of 13.00 GMT of April 30th, 2014.
> A further announcement will be made by FIDE in due course.
> ...



¿Y?

+ diez y Tal


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (30 Abr 2014)

Pues que acabarn en kanty-masrnoseque, como siempre

Se ve que no hay sponsors que mantengan el teatrillo cada año

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk


----------



## Clavisto (30 Abr 2014)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> Pues que acabarn en kanty-masrnoseque, como siempre
> 
> Se ve que no hay sponsors que mantengan el teatrillo cada año
> 
> Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk



¿Pero no iban a hacerlo en una plataforma petrolífera en Noruega?


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (30 Abr 2014)

Jajaja que eso era broma. Aunque de la plataforma a siberia no hay mucha diferencia 

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk


----------



## Clavisto (30 Abr 2014)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> Jajaja que eso era broma. Aunque de la plataforma a siberia no hay mucha diferencia
> 
> Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk



Joder, pues no lo entiendo. Carlsen tiene mucho tirón, de hecho no hay nadie que nos pueda vender mejor.


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 May 2014)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> Pues que acabarn en kanty-masrnoseque, como siempre
> 
> Se ve que no hay sponsors que mantengan el teatrillo cada año
> 
> Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk



¿No hay ningún jeque ricachón?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (18 May 2014)

Os comunico que mi club ha ganado el por equipos catalán (en la 5ª categoría, pero bueno)

Excusa más que suficiente para emborracharse.


----------



## Clavisto (18 May 2014)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> Os comunico que mi club ha ganado el por equipos catalán (en la 5ª categoría, pero bueno)
> 
> Excusa más que suficiente para emborracharse.



Jojojo...

¡Visca el San Andreu Chess-Stars!


----------



## Cosmopolita (3 Jun 2014)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> Os comunico que mi club ha ganado el por equipos catalán (en la 5ª categoría, pero bueno)
> 
> Excusa más que suficiente para emborracharse.



Espero que no se te han olvidado las variantes de aperturas 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (3 Jun 2014)

Hoy da comienzo el Torneo de Noruega. Primera ronda:

Round	White	Black	Result
01
Aronian, Levon	Agdestein, Simen	*
Carlsen, Magnus	Giri, Anish	*
Grischuk, Alexander	Caruana, Fabiano	*
Karjakin, Sergey	Topalov, Veselin	*
Svidler, Peter	Kramnik, Vladimir	*


----------



## k098 (3 Jun 2014)

¿A qué hora española empieza?


----------



## Clavisto (3 Jun 2014)

k098 dijo:


> ¿A qué hora española empieza?



A las tres y media. Acaba de empezar.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 15:51 ----------

Está chulo el nuevo interfaz de Chessbomb:

ChessBomb Arena

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 15:53 ----------

Da gusto ver a Carlsen jugar al ajedrez.

Qué naturalidad, qué sencillez, qué lógica...


----------



## k098 (3 Jun 2014)

Me gustaba más el antiguo. Vaya pensada se ha pegado giri con e6...


----------



## Clavisto (3 Jun 2014)

k098 dijo:


> Me gustaba más el antiguo. Vaya pensada se ha pegado giri con e6...



Yo prefiero este.

¿No era Amarillo el que ponía a Giri al nivel de Carlsen?

Stockfish da igualdad total en este momento. Y ya te digo yo que gana el vikingo.


----------



## k098 (3 Jun 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo prefiero este.
> 
> ¿No era Amarillo el que ponía a Giri al nivel de Carlsen?
> 
> Stockfish da igualdad total en este momento. Y ya te digo yo que gana el vikingo.



La entrega de calidad porque la he visto con el engine... pero al principio he dicho ¿en serio? Quiero ver cómo termina esto. Y sí, seguramente gane Carlsen.

EDIT: Ese caballo va a ser una bestia.


----------



## Clavisto (3 Jun 2014)

k098 dijo:


> La entrega de calidad porque la he visto con el engine... pero al principio he dicho ¿en serio? Quiero ver cómo termina esto. Y sí, seguramente gane Carlsen.
> 
> EDIT: Ese caballo va a ser una bestia.



Escribí el comentario de arriba sin que se hubiera hecho el sacrificio de calidad, aunque lo había visto en una de las líneas. 

Crack, Carlsen.

Es Capablanca con cien años más.


----------



## k098 (3 Jun 2014)

Vaya, no me esperaba esas tablas...


----------



## Clavisto (3 Jun 2014)

k098 dijo:


> Vaya, no me esperaba esas tablas...



Tampoco yo.

Carlsen no suele ganar su primera partida. En esto se parece a Kasparov.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (3 Jun 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Tampoco yo.
> 
> Carlsen no suele ganar su primera partida. En esto se parece a Kasparov.



O a Tal...


----------



## k098 (3 Jun 2014)

A Karjakin, como acostumbra, le va a tocar hacer unos movimientos a ritmo de blitz. Menos mal que no se le da mal...


----------



## Cosmopolita (3 Jun 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Qué naturalidad, qué sencillez, qué lógica...



Voy a añadir: claridad y simplicidad.Muchos campeones veían a Capablanca como ejemplo: Botvinik, Fischer, Karpov. Ten en cuenta que Capablanca dejó de evolucionar desde que fue campeón.

P.D.

¿Os parece que subo fotos de mujeres jugadoras de ajedrez bellas?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## k098 (4 Jun 2014)

Bueno, ¿y esas fotos dónde están?


----------



## Clavisto (4 Jun 2014)

Segunda ronda:


Agdestein, Simen	Giri, Anish	*
Aronian, Levon	Karjakin, Sergey	*
Caruana, Fabiano	Svidler, Peter	*
Kramnik, Vladimir	Carlsen, Magnus	*
Topalov, Veselin	Grischuk, Alexander


A las tres y media.


----------



## k098 (4 Jun 2014)

Interesante el Caruana Svidler. Parece la más emocionante de todas.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Jun 2014)

Svidler es un tío valiente, quizá el que más de la élite, aunque le falte un tanto de nivel.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 16:16 ----------

Caruana sacrifica su caballo en e6. Va a arder Troya.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 16:40 ----------

Svidler sacrifica su dama:8:


----------



## k098 (4 Jun 2014)

Madre mía qué locura de partida, ¡no entiendo nada! 

Voy a volver a contar material... ::::


----------



## Clavisto (4 Jun 2014)

k098 dijo:


> Madre mía qué locura de partida, ¡no entiendo nada!
> 
> Voy a volver a contar material... ::::



Jojojo...

Svidler tiene defensa y contrajuego (a la espera de su decisivo 22º movimiento)

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 17:24 ----------

Caruana es muy bueno calculando, así que lo más probable es que gane esta diabólica posición. 

Yo ya lo dije: el rival de Carlsen en los próximos años será esta italiano con pinta de Franco Battiato.


----------



## Cosmopolita (4 Jun 2014)

k098 dijo:


> Bueno, ¿y esas fotos dónde están?



El fin de semana...


Clavisto dijo:


> Caruana es muy bueno calculando, así que lo más probable es que gane esta diabólica posición.
> 
> Yo ya lo dije: el rival de Carlsen en los próximos años será esta italiano con pinta de Franco Battiato.



Caruana es antitesis de Carlsen. Lo que más me gusta de Caruana es que juega a dos resultados: ganar o perder y hasta los reyes desnudos.


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (4 Jun 2014)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> El fin de semana...
> 
> Caruana es antitesis de Carlsen. Lo que más me gusta de Caruana es que juega a dos resultados: ganar o perder y hasta los reyes desnudos.
> 
> ...



Caruana será Campeón del Mundo.

Y lo conseguirá venciendo a Carlsen.


----------



## k098 (5 Jun 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Caruana será Campeón del Mundo.
> 
> Y lo conseguirá venciendo a Carlsen.



Bueno, poco a poco...  

Es uno de los candidatos, eso seguro. Caruana, Nakamura, Karjakin... Veremos cómo van evolucionando. Kramnik y Aronian ya no sé si llegan, Aronian falla en momentos claves, y Kramnik no parece estar como debería. Así que veremos los jóvenes.

De momento hoy tenemos un Carlsen-Caruana que va a ser lo más interesante del día. Así que veremos. Esperemos que dure más de 11 jugadas. ::


----------



## Clavisto (5 Jun 2014)

No sé si habrá otro ajedrecista que no tenga score perdedor con Carlsen: 3 a 3 y lo demás tablas.

Hoy hay partida. Fijo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> No sé si habrá otro ajedrecista que no tenga score perdedor con Carlsen: 3 a 3 y lo demás tablas.
> 
> Hoy hay partida. Fijo.



http://www.chessgames.com/perl/chess.pl?pid=52948&pid2=76172

+4-3=5 (4 victorias,3 derrotas y 5 tablas). Contando sólo partidas clásicas. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (5 Jun 2014)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> CHESSGAMES.COM * Free online chess game search engine
> 
> +4-3=5 (4 victorias,3 derrotas y 5 tablas). Contando sólo partidas clásicas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2



Sí, 4-3, que le ganó la decisiva en el último torneo después de perder en la primera vuelta.

4-4 hoy.


----------



## k098 (5 Jun 2014)

¿Por qué apostáis hoy? ¿Siciliana, inglesa, Ruy López...? Me gustaría ver una inglesa. Y una apertura inglesa también. ::


----------



## Clavisto (5 Jun 2014)

Grünfeld, variante 3. f3

Victoria de Fischer con negras en menos de 30 jugadas. Qué lástima que esté muerto, coño.


----------



## k098 (5 Jun 2014)

Coño, enroque largo. Pinta bien... 

Por cierto, no he dao ni una.

¡Vamos Caruana!


----------



## Clavisto (5 Jun 2014)

El inicio de la partida me ha hecho recordar la Botvinnik-Fischer de Varna.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> El inicio de la partida me ha hecho recordar la Botvinnik-Fischer de Varna.



Bobby en aquella partida con 19 años tenía a Botvinik contra las cuerdas y con dos peónes de ventaja.Lo que pasó fue que Bobby no hizo un produndo analisis de la partida aplazada, mientras el equipo de Botvinik si lo hizo.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (5 Jun 2014)

Dejó fuera de juego a una leyenda viviente (y todavía coronada) en plena apertura. Lástima que no supiera rematarlo.

Por cierto, gambazo de Caruana con su e5; hasta yo la hubiera rechazado. Es jugada de principiante.


----------



## spyglass (5 Jun 2014)

Una pregunta a los aficionados al ajedrez: jugáis al Fischer's Random (ajedrez cambiando aleatoriamente las posiciones de las piezas salvo los peones) ??

Nunca me terminó de atraer el ajedrez porque el juego tradicional está más que quemado con el estudio de aperturas, prima empollar sobre salidas por encima del talento.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Jun 2014)

spyglass dijo:


> Una pregunta a los aficionados al ajedrez: jugáis al Fischer's Random (ajedrez cambiando aleatoriamente las posiciones de las piezas salvo los peones) ??
> 
> Nunca me terminó de atraer el ajedrez porque el juego tradicional está más que quemado con el estudio de aperturas, prima empollar sobre salidas por encima del talento.



Yo no, todavía.

Debe de ser un locurón.


----------



## spyglass (5 Jun 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo no, todavía.
> 
> Debe de ser un locurón.



Pues sí, como tener que aprender de repente a caminar con las manos.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (5 Jun 2014)

spyglass dijo:


> Una pregunta a los aficionados al ajedrez: jugáis al Fischer's Random (ajedrez cambiando aleatoriamente las posiciones de las piezas salvo los peones) ??
> 
> Nunca me terminó de atraer el ajedrez porque el juego tradicional está más que quemado con el estudio de aperturas, prima empollar sobre salidas por encima del talento.



Solo lo he probado una vez... y no es para mi.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Jun 2014)

Carlsen ha devuelto el regalo.

No le veo en forma.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 19:11 ----------

Han llegado al control con ventaja de Caruana.

¡Como me gusta tener razón!


----------



## Clavisto (5 Jun 2014)

Qué cerquita lo ha tenido Fabiano...Lástima.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2014)

spyglass dijo:


> Una pregunta a los aficionados al ajedrez: jugáis al Fischer's Random (ajedrez cambiando aleatoriamente las posiciones de las piezas salvo los peones) ??
> 
> Nunca me terminó de atraer el ajedrez porque el juego tradicional está más que quemado con el estudio de aperturas, prima empollar sobre salidas por encima del talento.



No lo he probado. Es como sortear la ubicación de los jugadores antes de empezar el partido. Lo de empollar aperturas es relativo. Yo llevo jugando en gameknot.com 8 años ya y eché horas y horas. Sin empollar variantes se líneas principales. Empollar por empolar no tiene sentido. Importa más conocer posiciones típicas y ejemplos de partidas.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## k098 (6 Jun 2014)

Yo tampoco lo he jugado. En la reunión de Leontxo con Fischer en Reikiavik le vino a decir éste lo mismo, pero yo no creo que sea tan así. 

Quizás al alto nivel sí que sea importante el tema de aperturas, pero mira a Carlsen, se empolla líneas menos principales aún sin ventaja y a jugar. Y le va bien el sistema. Me parece más una discusión de la era Kasparov en la que parecía que o ibas con todo sabido o estabas muerto. 

A niveles menores no creo que sea tan importante, puedes salir con algo de ventaja en la apertura que si el otro es mejor te va a dar un meneo en el medio juego, y no digamos ya si llegas a un final...


----------



## Jadugarr (6 Jun 2014)

spyglass dijo:


> Una pregunta a los aficionados al ajedrez: jugáis al Fischer's Random (ajedrez cambiando aleatoriamente las posiciones de las piezas salvo los peones) ??
> 
> Nunca me terminó de atraer el ajedrez porque el juego tradicional está más que quemado con el estudio de aperturas, prima empollar sobre salidas por encima del talento.



No soy _aficionado_ al ajedrez pero respondo de todos modos: lo prové y unicamente obtuve un tremendo dolor de cabeza.
Es una variante del ajedrez muy ingeniosa, pero el choque de encontrar las piezas desordenadas es muy grande.

No me convenció, por dos razones:
La primera porque en contra de lo que piensan algunos o pensaba Fisher, el ingenio ante lo aleatorio es hasta cierto punto distorsionado por _errores_ en la apertura.

La segunda porque las partidas a nivel competitivo que he visto -de Nakamura por ejemplo- cosisten en intercambiar pìezas para alcanzar un final rapidamente, donde el juego se hace indistingible del ajedrez clasico.

Si busca un juego de informacion perfecta y sin azar; le recomiendo el GO, un juego oriental que bajo una aparente simpleza esconde una complejidad comparable con la del ajedrez.


----------



## Cosmopolita (7 Jun 2014)

Estoy con las chicas guapas de ajedrez. Os dejo unos imagenes variadas...

1. Tal y Spasski jugando.Menuda atención despiertan.






2. Una mirada de un Tal ya mayor, pero que no ha perdido su mirada magnética.






3. Genio trabajando.






4. ¡Mirad el tablero! ::






5. Marcel Duchamp jugando con la esritora Eve Babitz en 1963 (foto de Julian Wasser)


----------



## k098 (7 Jun 2014)

Bueno, hoy pendiente del Caruana-Giri y del Topalov-Carlsen. Y pendiente también de las fotos de Cosmopolita. Muy buenas las dos últimas.


----------



## Clavisto (7 Jun 2014)

k098 dijo:


> Bueno, hoy pendiente del Caruana-Giri y del Topalov-Carlsen. Y pendiente también de las fotos de Cosmopolita. Muy buenas las dos últimas.



Y no olvides la Karjakin-Grischuk.

Una de mis debilidades es este ajedrecista que parece salido del pozo del tío Ramundo.


----------



## k098 (7 Jun 2014)

Caruana una inglesa, ya sé cual va a ser mi partida principal para visionar hoy.


----------



## Clavisto (7 Jun 2014)

Me huele que Topalov la lía hoy...


----------



## k098 (7 Jun 2014)

¿Para bien o para mal?


----------



## Clavisto (7 Jun 2014)

k098 dijo:


> ¿Para bien o para mal?



Para bien.

Él es así: raro.


----------



## k098 (7 Jun 2014)

Sí, por eso preguntaba, se puede esperar cualquier cosa.


----------



## Menstruator (7 Jun 2014)

Hace años que no juego una partida.


----------



## Cosmopolita (13 Jun 2014)

Las chicas subiré en varias partes. Allá va 1º parte.

1. Francia.

Sophie Milliet. Nacida en 1983.

The chess games of Sophie Milliet

Milliet, Sophie FIDE Chess Profile - Players Arbiters Trainers













Natacha Benmesbah. Nacida en 1989

Women's World Team Championship (2013) (games of Natacha Benmesbah)

Benmesbah, Natacha FIDE Chess Profile - Players Arbiters Trainers
































Luxemburgo
Fionta Steil-Antoni. Nacida en 1989

Steil-Antoni, Fiona FIDE Chess Profile - Players Arbiters Trainers
The chess games of Fiona Steil-Antoni


----------



## Cosmopolita (13 Jun 2014)

Holanda

Arlette van Weersel. Nacida en 1984.

https://twitter.com/ArlettevWeersel

Van Weersel, Arlette FIDE Chess Profile - Players Arbiters Trainers

The chess games of Arlette van Weersel
































Bianca Muhren. Nacida en 1986.

Muhren, Bianca FIDE Chess Profile - Players Arbiters Trainers

https://twitter.com/Biancachess

The chess games of Bianca Muhren













Marlies Bensdorp. Nacida en 1985. Tiene una gemela que se llama Marta.

Bensdorp, Marlies FIDE Chess Profile - Players Arbiters Trainers

The chess games of Marlies Bensdorp


----------



## Cuak Cuak (13 Jun 2014)

Buenas putas, sí señor. La mayoría de estas no pasan de 2300 de Elo Femenino (que equivale a 2000 de Elo masculino) y están más preocupadas por salir monas en la foto y enganchar a un ajedrecista macho del top 10 que de las piezas sobre el tablero. True story.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Jun 2014)

Hoy comienza el Campeonato del Mundo de ajedrez rápido. El viernes dará inicio el de blitz.

A partir de la 1 del mediodía, en el sitio de costumbre.

ChessBomb Arena


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Jun 2014)

> Buenas putas, sí señor. La mayoría de estas no pasan de 2300 de Elo Femenino (que equivale a 2000 de Elo masculino) y están más preocupadas por salir monas en la foto y enganchar a un ajedrecista macho del top 10 que de las piezas sobre el tablero. True story.



si lo piensas te daras cuenta que tas pasao.
no me parece digno lo que has escrito.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Jun 2014)

No va en ChessBomb.

Aquí por televisión:

Dubai WRB | World Rapid and Blitz Chess Championship 2014

¿Alguien que pase un enlace a las partidas?

---------- Post added 16-jun-2014 at 13:09 ----------

He encontrado uno:

http://dubai2014wrb.com/online1/online1/index.htm

---------- Post added 16-jun-2014 at 13:10 ----------

Iván Salgado está jugando con Vishy

---------- Post added 16-jun-2014 at 13:27 ----------

Pues nuestro David Antón está abriéndole el culo al Moro. A ver si lo remata.

Victoria.


----------



## k098 (16 Jun 2014)

¡Antón ha ganado a Morozevich!


----------



## Clavisto (16 Jun 2014)

Y Naka ha perdido con Iturrizaga...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Jun 2014)

Anton es un ajedecista serio y estara en la elite en breve.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (16 Jun 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Buenas putas, sí señor. La mayoría de estas no pasan de 2300 de Elo Femenino (que equivale a 2000 de Elo masculino) y están más preocupadas por salir monas en la foto y enganchar a un ajedrecista macho del top 10 que de las piezas sobre el tablero. True story.



Putísimas selectas pero el elo es el mismo para todos: Una valoración objetiva de la fuerza de juego. Una 2300 tiene p=0.5 de ganar a un 2300 

Lo que sí que son infinitamente más sencillos son los requisitos para obtener títulos internacionales. Normalmente GM > IM > WGM


----------



## Clavisto (16 Jun 2014)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Anton es un ajedecista serio y estara en la elite en breve.



Y acaba de cumplir 19 añitos...A ver si esta vez sí, no como Paco.


----------



## k098 (18 Jun 2014)

Bueno, está la cosa interesante. Si no me equivoco hoy acaba el mundial de Rapid y está la cosa apretada por arriba. Carlsen medio punto arriba pero Caruana y unos cuantos con 8 apretando...

Cxe6 blunder de Carlsen contra Anand. Y Caruana con ventaja. Aronian la tiene jodida...


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Jun 2014)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Anton es un ajedecista serio y estara en la elite en breve.



Es posible, pero también es posible que quede estancado al torno de 2700 de ELO. ¿Cuándo dices élite a qué te refieres? ¿TOP 10-15?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## k098 (18 Jun 2014)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Es posible, pero también es posible que quede estancado al torno de 2700 de ELO. ¿Cuándo dices élite a qué te refieres? ¿TOP 10-15?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2



Anda todo el mundo a vueltas sobre qué es élite por el artículo de Leontxo sobre Vallejo en el que decía que salía de la élite por bajar de 2700.

Hay una página para ver qué jugadores pasan esa cifra y parece ser que es la que tienen en cuenta muchos organizadores, y se considera élite quien esté ahí. Es decir, los de por enima de 2700. 

Live Chess Ratings - 2700chess.com


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Jun 2014)

k098 dijo:


> Anda todo el mundo a vueltas sobre qué es élite por el artículo de Leontxo sobre Vallejo en el que decía que salía de la élite por bajar de 2700.
> 
> Hay una página para ver qué jugadores pasan esa cifra y parece ser que es la que tienen en cuenta muchos organizadores, y se considera élite quien esté ahí. Es decir, los de por enima de 2700.
> 
> Live Chess Ratings - 2700chess.com



La conozco y compruebo en ella los cambios de ELO con regularidad. Para mi la élite es a partir de 2750 o primeros 10-15 jugadores con más ELO. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## k098 (18 Jun 2014)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> La conozco y compruebo en ella los cambios de ELO con regularidad. Para mi la élite es a partir de 2750 o primeros 10-15 jugadores con más ELO.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2



¿Entonces no consideras a Mamedyarov élite del ajedrez? ¿Ni Leko ni Hari ni Radjavob? Y Giri justo es el 15 y 2750, ¿si pierde la siguiente partida deja de ser élite? Como es un término difuso puedes tener el que quieras, pero me parece una locura tu concepción de la élite. Ya puestos élite es Carlsen y el resto son unos patzers.

Mucho mejor la teoría de Leontxo, sinceramente.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Jun 2014)

k098 dijo:


> ¿Entonces no consideras a Mamedyarov élite del ajedrez? ¿Ni Leko ni Hari ni Radjavob? Y Giri justo es el 15 y 2750, ¿si pierde la siguiente partida deja de ser élite? Como es un término difuso puedes tener el que quieras, pero me parece una locura tu concepción de la élite. Ya puestos élite es Carlsen y el resto son unos patzers.
> 
> Mucho mejor la teoría de Leontxo, sinceramente.



Está bien la crírica que haces. Lo de 2750 era por decir algo. Hay idea de hacer un nuevo título: Super Grand Master.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cosmopolita (4 Jul 2014)

TOP 100 jugadores con 20 años o menos:

FIDE Online. FIDE Top players - Standard Top 100 Juniors July 2014

FIDE ha cambiado lal reglas del juego:

La FIDE cambia las reglas | Noticias de ajedrez

Descubre las nuevas reglas del ajedrez aprobadas por la FIDE | Jugar con Cabeza

"Los caballos no pasarán a mover en forma de W, después de su largo periodo de prácticas con la L, ni abdicarán los Reyes, pero siempre es noticia que la Federación Internacional de Ajedrez (FIDE) cambie algunas de las leyes de un juego milenario. La verdad es que son muchos los artículos del reglamento modificados y algunos tienen su importancia. El más significativo es que los jugadores ya no podrán llevar un móvil encima ni aunque está apagado. Todos los cambios están en vigor desde el 1 de julio.
Estos son los artículos modificados:

*Artículo 4.6* Los reyes no abdican, en efecto, pero cambian ligeramente las normas para la coronación. Se relaja la obligación de poner primero el peón en octava y cambiarlo después por la pieza elegida (casi siempre una dama). Ahora se puede quitar el peón de la séptima fila y colocar directamente la pieza elegida en su casilla de coronación. O al revés. Colocar la nueva dama y quitar después el peón.

*Artículo 6.2a* Nueva norma contra los listillos apresurados. Es frecuente, sobre todo en partidas rápidas, que después de hacer el movimiento y antes de darle al reloj el contrario realice su nueva jugada, metiendo presión y sin dar tiempo siquiera a pulsar el mecanismo. En partidas con incremento (cada vez que movemos el reloj nos añade algunos segundos) esto es especialmente perjudicial. Ahora se considera que nuestra jugada no está completada hasta que pulsemos el reloj. Si el rival se adelanta, podemos presionar el reloj igualmente, aunque nos vuelva a tocar a nosotros. Así no perderemos el incremento. Si lo preferimos, también podemos hacer la nueva jugada y presionar el reloj, como si no hubiera pasado nada.

*Artículo 7.5a* De vueltas a la coronación, si alguien lleva el peón a octava pero no lo sustituye por la pieza elegida, en primer lugar se considera que es ilegal. A efectos prácticos, se sustituirá por una dama, aunque eso perjudique al jugador que corona. A veces es conveniente elegir otra pieza para evitar ahogar al rival o para dar un jaque con un flamante caballo, por ejemplo.


*Artículo 7.5b* Se penalizan más las jugadas ilegales. La primera vez, el rival recibe dos minutos de regalo. La segunda, se declara perdida la partida al jugador que ha movido mal o se declaran tablas, como mínimo, si el rival no tiene material suficiente para ganar. Esto ocurre si solo le queda el rey, por ejemplo.

*Artículo 9.5* Se acaba con un tecnicismo tonto. Cuando un jugador reclama tablas por triple repetición de la posición o por la regla de las 50 jugadas, parará el reloj y llamará al árbitro para exponer el caso. Si olvida parar el reloj, lo hará el árbitro nada más llegar. Antes, este se hacía el «longuis» si veía que el reclamante no había detenido el reloj y ni siquiera estaba obligado a escuchar la reclamación, a menudo ante la indignación del ajedrecista, que no entendía nada.

*Artículo 9.6* Esto es una novedad, no una modificación. El árbitro puede declarar una partida tablas, de oficio, aunque no reclame ninguno de los dos jugadores. Lo hará cuando detecte una quíntuple repetición de posición (para que reclame un jugador basta que se produzca la misma posición tres veces) o se hayan realizado 75 jugadas seguidas sin capturas ni movimientos de peón. Para que reclame un jugador solo hacen falta 50, eso sigue igual.

*Artículo 11.3b* Regla anti-tramposos, que ocasiona algunas molestias. Ya no se podrá llevar un teléfono móvil a la sala (ni cualquier otro aparato de ese tipo) aunque esté apagado. En caso de incumplimiento, se le puede declarar la partida perdida. El árbitro, además, tendrá derecho legal a exigir al jugador que le permita comprobar su ropa. Eso sí, las inspecciones siempre se realizarán entre personas del mismo sexo.

*Artículo 11.4* Los jugadores que terminan sus partidas pasan a ser considerados espectadores.

*Artículo 11.9* Derecho a la ignorancia. El jugador puede pedir aclaraciones técnicas sobre alguna regla al árbitro. Antes el árbitro podía exigir su conocimiento y negarse a dar explicaciones.

*Artículo 11.10.* Un jugador puede apelar una decisión arbitral aunque ya haya firmado la planilla, salvo que las normas del torneo digan lo contrario. Es de suponer que los organizadores se curarán en salud introduciendo la frase correspondiente en las bases, por lo que es muy posible que no sirva para nada.

Además de estos cambios, se introducen varios «apéndices»:


*Apéndice A (normas válidas para partidas rápidas)*
*A 1*: Cambia la definición un poco. Ahora una rápida comprende ritmos de juego entre 10 y 60 minutos por partida. (Antes empezaban en 15 minutos). Para calcular cuando hay incrementos, se suma el tiempo fijo y se añade el añadido multiplicado por 60. Por ejemplo: una partida de 50 minutos más 20 segundos de incremento se sale del margen y no se considera partida rápida. Veamos el cálculo: ,

50 minutos + (20 segundos x 60) = 50 minutos + 1.200 segundos = 50 minutos + 20 minutos = 70 minutos.

*A 4a:* Si se detecta que el tablero (la esquina blanca debe estar a la derecha del jugador) o las piezas están mal colocados (rey y dama cambiados, por ejemplo) y no se han hecho más de diez movimientos, se corrige el error. Antes a partir de la tercera jugada se seguía jugando sin modificar nada.

*A 4b: *Jugadas ilegales. Atención a este cambio, porque es de los más importantes. Si el árbitro ve la jugada ilegal, declarará la partida perdida al infractor, pero solo puede hacerlo antes de que este realice su siguiente jugada. Antes tenía que detectar el movimiento irregular el oponente. Por supuesto, si este detecta la jugada ilegal, puede reclamar como antes, pero solo hasta que su rival haga otro movimiento. Obviamente, al detectar una jugada ilegal lo mejor es no seguir jugando, para evitar que la partida avance.

Por otro lado, si no hay reclamaciones, una jugada ilegal no se puede corregir después del siguiente movimiento del infractor, salvo que los dos jugadores estén de acuerdo, y por más evidente que sea el error cometido.

*Apéndice B (Partidas relámpago)*
*B 1:* Definición. Son las partidas con un máximo de 10 minutos para cada jugador. Para calcular incrementos se repite la fórmula del apéndice A con las rápidas: se multiplica el incremento por 60.

*Apéndice G (Finales de partida)*
Se aplica en partidas normales o rápidas con incremento, pero no en las rápidas.

*G 5* Un jugador con menos de dos minutos y la partida absolutamente ganada puede parar el reloj y reclamar tablas, antes de que su tiempo se agote. Deberá demostrar que el rival no puede ganar con el material que queda sobre el tablero y que solo está especulando con el reloj para llevarse una victoria injusta.

*G 5a* El árbitro puede aceptar la reclamación (se declaran las tablas), posponerla o rechazarla.

*G 5b* Si la pospone, se sigue jugando y se le dan dos minutos al oponente (por las molestias). En todo caso, el árbitro observará la partida y decidirá según lo que vea. Lo de observar la partida no es ninguna obviedad, dado que en muchos torneos hay más mesas que árbitros y no suelen tener el don de la ubicuidad.

*G 5c.* Si se rechaza, se le dan dos minutos al otro jugador y se sigue jugando, sin más.

Estas situaciones, que dependen del criterio humano, son algunas de las causas más frecuentes de discusión en los torneos. Por fortuna, los relojes digitales con incremento suelen evitar el conflicto, porque ya no es posible jugar a que se le caiga la bandera al otro. Si tiene la partida ganada, bastan un par de segundos de regalo por jugada para rematar la posición.


*G 6* Qué hacer cuando no hay un árbitro presente. El jugador que reclame tablas (o lo que sea) tendrá que explicar sus motivos por escrito y copiar la posición. El adversario deberá revisar y aprobar, sobre todo para que no haya discrepancias en cuanto a la posición que refleja el tablero. Aunque todo acabe en manos del comité de competición correspondiente, que no haya árbitro ya es bastante malo y surgirán problemas casi con seguridad.

*Elo*
Además de estas reglas, se suavizan las condiciones para conseguir puntuación Elo internacional. Ahora bastan cinco partidas (y no nueve) para conseguirlo. Ni siquiera tienen que haber sido jugadas en el mismo torneo. El mínimo no vuelve a bajar, sin embargo, y sigue en 1000 puntos. Las razones de este cambio son económicas. Cuantos más jugadores con Elo FIDE, más ingresos. España, por ejemplo, tiene muchos más ajedrecistas «elados» de lo que le correspondería por potencial. Otra modificación es que varía la constante K que se aplica para calcular los cambios de puntuación. Esto significa que habrá variaciones de Elo en las listas más significativas, sobre todo entre jóvenes. Será más fácil escalar posiciones, pero también pegarse el batacazo.

En resumen, a excepción del asunto de los móviles, que debemos agradecer a los tramposos, se facilita la vida del jugador y se simplifican algunos tecnicismos.

En este enlace figuran el nuevo reglamento completo que aplica la FIDE desde el 1 de julio de 2014 en todas sus competiciones. El texto está en inglés.

Debo añadir que me ha resultado especialmente útil el trabajo realizado por Óscar de Prado en su web:

http://www.pokeryajedrez.com/noticias/noticias-ajedrez/cambios-leyes-ajedrez-vigor"


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (17 Jul 2014)

Se está liando parda en la olimpiada de Tromso:

Noruega no admite la inscripción fuera de plazo de varios equipos, entre ellos Rusia femenino. La FIDE alega que el presidente Kirsan tiene voto de calidad en cualquier conflicto que surja y Noruega dice que las reglas están para cumplirlas y que si quieren discutir algo que vayan al TAS.

Después de superar los enormes problemas financieros y logísticos, la celebración de la olimpiada pende de un hilo.

https://twitter.com/search?q=tromso%20chess%20olympiad&src=typd

https://chess24.com/en/olympiad2014/news/late-entries-excluded-from-chess-olympiad

FIDE Vice-President Gelfer: "I'd Recommend to Cancel the Olympiad If It Is Necessary" | chess-news.ru

Durante la olimpiada también se celebrará la asamblea general que elegirá al nuevo presidente de la FIDE. Detesto profundamente a la putita del sionismo de Kasparov, pero esta vez las mafias de Kirsan han llegado a otro nivel. Kirsan se ha cavado su propia tumba en Noruega.


----------



## Cosmopolita (17 Jul 2014)

Pues si que es gordo el asunto. Desde punto de vista de ajedrez sería una pena que no participaría equipo femenino de Rusia, pero los plazos son los plazos. Creo que TAS dará la razón a Rusia. A mi Kasparov como presidente FIDE me resulta una idea interesante. Garri tiene: marca y renombre, cárisma, tirón mediático y fue profesional de lo más alto nivel. Si acusas a Harry Weinstein de ser agente sionista (y por lo tanto judío), pues hay que borrar legado en el campo de ajedrez que dejaron: Botvinik, Alekhine, Tal, Lasker, Rubinstein y muchooos más.

P.S.

Si Rusia se pone chula y no se presentará, pues que no vaya y punto. Ellos se lo pierden.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (21 Jul 2014)

El coñito de la Pogonina se paseará por Tromso:

http://www.fide.com/images/stories/NEWS_2014/FIDE_news/Reply_of_Tromslympiad_Organizing_Committee.pdf

Buen golpe de efecto del abducido a contadas semanas de las elecciones.


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Jul 2014)

Caruana ha ganado el Torneo Dortmund Sparkasse y ya tiene ELO 2801.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (22 Jul 2014)

vía @Kasparov63








[youtube]eFTLKWw542g[/youtube]


----------



## Marpozuelo (22 Jul 2014)

¿Karjakin era de zona pro-rusa de Ucrania? Ya sé que desde hace unos años juega en el equipo ruso.



amarillo.slim dijo:


> vía @Kasparov63
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cuak Cuak (22 Jul 2014)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> TOP 100 jugadores con 20 años o menos:
> 
> FIDE Online. FIDE Top players - Standard Top 100 Juniors July 2014



Por cierto, viendo ese ranking de sub-20's veo que hay un español de 19 años ya con 2631, el tal David Antón Guijarro, que está bastante envejecido para su edad o me lo parece a mí:


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (22 Jul 2014)

Tiene cara de niño pero unos ojerones que ni Alain Delon, y además es más blanquito que el floquet de neu. Por cierto, que tiene más elo que la mugera campeona del mundo y #2 en elo.

Veremos que decide hacer con su vida.

@Marpozuelo, Karjakin es de Crimea


----------



## Clavisto (22 Jul 2014)

Tiene cara de loco.

Con eso basta.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (22 Jul 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Tiene cara de loco.
> 
> Con eso basta.



Muy cierto, es el típico que si te dicen que se apellida Rabadán y ha matado a sus padres con una ballesta o una katana, te lo crees a pies juntillas.


----------



## Clavisto (22 Jul 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Muy cierto, es el típico que si te dicen que se apellida Rabadán y ha matado a sus padres con una ballesta o una katana, te lo crees a pies juntillas.



Conozco a un violento farlopero veinte años mayor que él y es como este lo será.

La misma cara de loco hijo de la gran puta.

Habemus top ten.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (22 Jul 2014)

¿Qué Elo tenía Paco Vallejo a su edad? Yo creo que para ser top 10 va un poco rezagado. Tendría que tener ya 2700 a esa edad.


----------



## Clavisto (22 Jul 2014)

Lo del ELO es un cachondeo.

Hace poco que vi por ahí un estudio serio donde se decía que el más fuerte de todos había sido el Fischer de los setenta con 2.950 o así. Creo que el siguiente era Capablanca.

A ver si lo encuentro.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (22 Jul 2014)

El Elo de Fischer fue brutal, de 2700 y pico en los años 70, le sacaba más de 100 puntos al segundo.

He encontrado el Elo de Paco Vallejo en el 2002, era de 2638, prácticamente el mismo que el de Guijarro.


----------



## Clavisto (22 Jul 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> El Elo de Fischer fue brutal, de 2700 y pico en los años 70, le sacaba más de 100 puntos al segundo.
> 
> He encontrado el Elo de Paco Vallejo en el 2002, era de 2638, prácticamente el mismo que el de Guijarro.



2780, querido...

---------- Post added 22-jul-2014 at 23:36 ----------









Jojojo...¡pero fijaros qué ojeras!

Están locos.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (25 Jul 2014)

Carta de *Garry Kasparov* en *El Mundo* pidiendo a una esquiva FEDA que aclare su posición en las próximas elecciones.

Kasparov ya se reunió con una comitiva de la Federación Catalana, de la que poco ha trascendido, aparte de que Kasparov apoya el _prucés_ y tontoweb está contento.


La malas compaas del ajedrez espaol | deportes | EL MUNDO

Las elecciones serán el lunes 11 de agosto.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (26 Jul 2014)

¡remember cazorla!


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (26 Jul 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Lo del ELO es un cachondeo.
> 
> Hace poco que vi por ahí un estudio serio donde se decía que el más fuerte de todos había sido el Fischer de los setenta con 2.950 o así. Creo que el siguiente era Capablanca.
> 
> A ver si lo encuentro.



El sistema de ELO es una mierda gigantesca, no vale para nada, ¿todavía lo siguen usando? LOL.

Se desarrollaron sistemas mucho mejores para comparar la potencia de los jugadores, por ejemplo las variantes de glicko-2.

El ELO fue diseñado para ser práctico y manejable sin calculadora, cuando no había apenas medios informáticos. Tiene un montón de deficiencias que lo hacen inútil hoy en día.



Spoiler



ELO: probabilidad de que un jugador gane a otro, basada en resultados de partidas.

GLICKO: probabilidad de que un jugador gane a otro y significación de la misma, tiene en cuenta las partidas jugadas y el desarrollo en el tiempo de las mismas. No tiene el mismo valor ganar hace dos años que ganar hace dos días.


----------



## Cosmopolita (26 Jul 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Lo del ELO es un cachondeo.
> 
> Hace poco que vi por ahí un estudio serio donde se decía que el más fuerte de todos había sido el Fischer de los setenta con 2.950 o así. Creo que el siguiente era Capablanca.
> 
> A ver si lo encuentro.



Creo que hablas de sistema comparativo "Chessmetrics". Creo que Fischer alcanzó 2885 en 1971 lo cual es la puntuación más alta jamás alcanzada en un año natural, pero Kasparov tenía puntuación muy alta durante mucho tiempo.


Masacroso dijo:


> El sistema de ELO es una mierda gigantesca, no vale para nada, ¿todavía lo siguen usando? LOL.
> 
> Se desarrollaron sistemas mucho mejores para comparar la potencia de los jugadores, por ejemplo las variantes de glicko-2.
> 
> ...



ELO sufre una brutal inflación. Yo sigo diciendo que la hazaña de los 2851 de Kasparov tiene más mérito que la puntuación más alta de Carlsen. ¿Por qué? Porque en 2000-2001 apenas existían 10-12 jugadores con ELO superior a 2700, mientras hoy en día los hay cerca de 50. O sea que Carlsen tiene muchas más partidas para pulir su ELO porque con 50 jugadores tienes para 5-8 torneos a lo largo de año, cuando Kasparov jugaba con muchos tios entre 2630-2700.


Cuak Cuak dijo:


> El Elo de Fischer fue brutal, de 2700 y pico en los años 70, le sacaba más de 100 puntos al segundo.



El pico de Bobby fue de 2785 01.07.1972 y sacaba al Spasski 125...La menor diferencia entre ambos era de 60 creo.

http://www.olimpbase.org/Elo/Elo197207e.html 



Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (26 Jul 2014)

Este texto sobre el sistema glicko-2 (creo que también se habla algo del ELO, ya que se parte desde él en este sistema) es bastante bueno e ilustrativo. Lo dejo por si a alguien le interesa:
http://www.englishchess.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/The_Glicko_system_for_beginners1.pdf

Y este otro texto compara los sistemas ELO y GLICKO para el ajedrez:
http://www.englishchess.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Elo_vs_Glicko.pdf


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (2 Ago 2014)

El ELO se está vaciando de jugadores en el sector 2200-2400, y diría que el de chessmetrics pone muy en duda lo de la inflación.

En menos de una hora comienza la primera ronda de la olimpiada:

Algunos matches:

Open:

Rusia - Jordania
Ucrania - Túnez
Noruega A - Yemen
Holanda - Andorra
España - Malasia

Femenino:

Rusia - Jordania
Noruega A - Corea del Sur
Ucrania - Luxemburgo
España - Nicaragua

En chess24.com van a hacer un muy buen seguimiento, y en el streaming supongo que estará Lawrence Trent.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2014 at 14:27 ----------

Los equipos de España

Open:

Ranking #17
GM Vallejo 2698
GM Antón 2624
GM Salgado 2620
GM Illescas 2618
GM Vázquez 2603

Femenino:

Ranking #11
MI Alexandrova 2424
MI Vega 2395
MI Matnadze 2385
MIF Aranaz 2314

---------- Post added 02-ago-2014 at 14:36 ----------

Por cierto, Carlsen no juega hoy


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (2 Ago 2014)

España con ligera ventaja en todas sus partidas.

Parece ser que no se han presentado (o no han llegado a la sala a tiempo) las selecciones de Mali, Congo y Timor Oriental.

En el femenino, ventaja decisiva para las 4 españolas.

No se ha presentado el combinado de Burundi, y en el Lesotho - Líbano no sé que ha pasado que no se presentado nadie.


----------



## Marpozuelo (2 Ago 2014)

Como se ha dicho, Carlsen lo tiene mucho más fácil para mantener su elo que Kasparov en su tiempo.

En los super-torneos que juega Carlsen casi todos sus rivales superan los 2750 elo. En época de Kasparov apenas lo superaban 3 jugadores. 

Por otro lado, en el medio-largo plazo el ELO es un predictor bastante fiable de la fuerza de un jugador. Lo que nunca se podrá evitar, como es lógico, son los casos de jugadores jóvenes en ascenso en los que su ELO sube a menor velocidad que su mejora en el juego.


----------



## Clavisto (2 Ago 2014)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Como se ha dicho, Carlsen lo tiene mucho más fácil para mantener su elo que Kasparov en su tiempo.
> 
> En los super-torneos que juega Carlsen casi todos sus rivales superan los 2750 elo. En época de Kasparov apenas lo superaban 3 jugadores.
> 
> Por otro lado, en el medio-largo plazo el ELO es un predictor bastante fiable de la fuerza de un jugador. Lo que nunca se podrá evitar, como es lógico, son los casos de jugadores jóvenes en ascenso en los que su ELO sube a menor velocidad que su mejora en el juego.



Entonces qué habría que decir de Fischer, que alcanzó los 2780 cuando sólo había dos jugadores por encima de 2600 (Spassky y Korchnoi)


----------



## Marpozuelo (3 Ago 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Entonces qué habría que decir de Fischer, que alcanzó los 2780 cuando sólo había dos jugadores por encima de 2600 (Spassky y Korchnoi)



Una gran hazaña. El único pero es que no lo "mantuvo" sino que llegó y se retiró.

Hubiera sido muy difícil que mantuviese ese elo mucho tiempo. Fue fruto de una racha espectacular.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Ago 2014)

Por cierto David Anton ha batido a Julio Granda en el match que jugaban en madrid.

A ver si cuak cuak arregla la pagina


----------



## k098 (3 Ago 2014)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Por cierto David Anton ha batido a Julio Granda en el match que jugaban en madrid.
> 
> A ver si cuak cuak arregla la pagina



Lo jugaron en mi club.  A ver si Antón espabila y deja de hacer tablas...


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (3 Ago 2014)

Ayer ganaron todos menos Antón que hizo tablas; en la sección femenina perdió Yudania Hernández, que sustituye a última hora a Irene Nicolás.

Hoy tenemos un España - Argentina y España - Moldavia en el femenino.


----------



## k098 (3 Ago 2014)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Como se ha dicho, Carlsen lo tiene mucho más fácil para mantener su elo que Kasparov en su tiempo.
> 
> En los super-torneos que juega Carlsen casi todos sus rivales superan los 2750 elo. En época de Kasparov apenas lo superaban 3 jugadores.
> 
> Por otro lado, en el medio-largo plazo el ELO es un predictor bastante fiable de la fuerza de un jugador. *Lo que nunca se podrá evitar, como es lógico, son los casos de jugadores jóvenes en ascenso en los que su ELO sube a menor velocidad que su mejora en el juego.*



Han subido, con el nuevo cambio de normas de la FIDE, el K de 15 a 20 con lo que algo se arregla ese tema.


----------



## Marpozuelo (3 Ago 2014)

Estoy viendo la retransmisión en video de CHESS24 y hay una rubia comentado. ¿Alguien sabe quién es? Por cierto, melafo.

---------- Post added 03-ago-2014 at 15:24 ----------

https://chess24.com/es/informate/jugadores/anna-rudolf

Vale, es húngara y lleva en España desde 2010. Habla muy bien castellano para ser extranjera.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (3 Ago 2014)

Illescas ha hecho tablas y en las demás partidas están mejor los españoles. Las féminas tienen ligera ventaja en todas sus partidas.

Atención con Noruega B que le puede aguar la fiesta a Ucrania (1,5-1,5)




k098 dijo:


> Han subido, con el nuevo cambio de normas de la FIDE, el K de 15 a 20 con lo que algo se arregla ese tema.



Y los menores creo que tienen K=40



Marpozuelo dijo:


> Estoy viendo la retransmisión en video de CHESS24 y hay una rubia comentado. ¿Alguien sabe quién es? Por cierto, melafo



Melafo yo también pero sin muchas ganas. Eso sí, a unas clases no le digo que no.


----------



## k098 (3 Ago 2014)

Tablas para Vallejo e Illescas. Antón lo tiene bien y Salgado igualado...


----------



## Marpozuelo (3 Ago 2014)

Qué pena Salgado. La tenía claramente ganada. Ahora el resultado más lógico es un empate en el match aunque Guijarro puede tratar de apretar.


----------



## k098 (3 Ago 2014)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Qué pena Salgado. La tenía claramente ganada. Ahora el resultado más lógico es un empate en el match aunque Guijarro puede tratar de apretar.



Me he quedado en 44.Rxb7 con +1 de valoración en chessbomb para Salgado. ¿Hay algún movimiento nuevo que no haya salido ahí?


----------



## Marpozuelo (3 Ago 2014)

k098 dijo:


> Me he quedado en 44.Rxb7 con +1 de valoración en chessbomb para Salgado. ¿Hay algún movimiento nuevo que no haya salido ahí?



En la jugada 39.Ag3 Salgado la caga. Con 39.Rh2 mantenía ventaja decisiva.


----------



## k098 (3 Ago 2014)

Tablas de Salgado, a ver si Antón da la puntilla en su partida...

EDIT: Lo tiene hecho.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (3 Ago 2014)

k098 dijo:


> Han subido, con el nuevo cambio de normas de la FIDE, el K de 15 a 20 con lo que algo se arregla ese tema.



Interesante. En el comentario anterior no sabía que el sistema glicko-2 era tan moderno (del 2001 creo) por lo cual es lógico que todavía no se haya adoptado alguna variante, creí que era algo más antiguo.


----------



## Nasus (3 Ago 2014)

Donde veis las partidas en directo?


----------



## k098 (3 Ago 2014)

Nasus dijo:


> Donde veis las partidas en directo?



Yo las veo en chessbomb.com


----------



## Clavisto (3 Ago 2014)

Menudo gambazo de Leinier...


----------



## Marpozuelo (3 Ago 2014)

Nasus dijo:


> Donde veis las partidas en directo?



Yo sigo la retransmisión en directo con comentarios en español o en inglés en chess24.

Para seguir las partidas utilizo playchess, que es un programa y plataforma de juego online de chessbase.


----------



## Clavisto (3 Ago 2014)

Devuelto acto seguido por el desdichado portugués.

Si es que llevan el mal fario en la sangre...

---------- Post added 03-ago-2014 at 19:27 ----------

Dadle una vuelta a la victoria de Caruana.

---------- Post added 03-ago-2014 at 19:29 ----------

Ivanchuk en modo _melasuda_


----------



## k098 (3 Ago 2014)

Qué locura de partida la de Caruana... madre mía. Y la de Leinier es una fiesta de "suboptimals" y blunders devueltos.


----------



## Clavisto (3 Ago 2014)

Estoy echándole un vistazo a las partidas entre _maríos_ y es peor que lo del negro aquel que tardó una hora y media en nadar los doscientos metros libres.

---------- Post added 03-ago-2014 at 19:44 ----------

Mira la variante correcta tras la 83ª jugada negra, k098: era una victoria automática.

Y el cubano no estaba tan apurado de tiempo.


----------



## k098 (3 Ago 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Estoy echándole un vistazo a las partidas entre _maríos_ y es peor que lo del negro aquel que tardó una hora y media en nadar los doscientos metros libres.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-ago-2014 at 19:44 ----------
> 
> ...



Hay que estar ahí para verlo.  Por cierto están tardando mucho en esta jugada, ¿estarán reclamando tablas por repetición?


----------



## Clavisto (3 Ago 2014)

Al final ha ganado Leinier tras un carrusel de despropósitos (hasta una posible tercera repetición no reclamada por el luso)

Cuba, 4- Portugal, 0


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (3 Ago 2014)

Clasificaciones:

Absoluto:

36 equipos con dos victorias.
8 equipos con 8 partidas ganadas: Francia, Holanda, Alemania, Cuba, Italia, Georgia, Serbia y Vietnam
España ocupa la posición 28.

Femenino:

32 combinados con dos victorias
9 equipos con 8 partidas ganadas: China, Rusia, Armenia, Hungría, Irán, Azerbayán, Indonesia, Argentina y Bielorrusia.
España ocupa la posición 27.

Mañana España se enfrentará a Bulgaria.
El equipo femenino se enfrentará a la potente Ucrania


----------



## Cosmopolita (3 Ago 2014)

¿Veis algunos favoritos?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (3 Ago 2014)

Hombreee...usted verá.


Y con Putin devolviendo a su pueblo el orgullo de la Santa y Ortodoxa Madre Rusia.


La Tercera Roma _is coming_

---------- Post added 03-ago-2014 at 22:17 ----------

¿Por qué será que siempre que veo a Grischuk me viene a la cabeza Raskólnikov?


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (4 Ago 2014)

Nakamura las está pasando putas para llegar a Tromso


----------



## Cosmopolita (4 Ago 2014)

Polonia por ahora normal.Hombres han ganado contra Algeria y mujeres contr República Checa.Sólo tenemos un jugador con ELO por encima de 2700. En general potencial de mujeres es mayor que de los hombres.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (4 Ago 2014)

Que mala costumbre la chaqueta+camisa+corbata.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Ago 2014)

Hoy ya empiezan a medirse las pollas entre los mejores dotados:

https://chess24.com/en/olympiad2014/news/round-3-board-pairings-clash-of-the-titans

---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 10:50 ----------

Topalov-Vallejo en el primer tablero.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Ago 2014)

:::



Spoiler













---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 14:04 ----------

Holandesa de Paco. La esperaba.


----------



## k098 (4 Ago 2014)

Interesantes las partidas de hoy Topalov-Vallejo y Antón-Cheparinov... a ver qué tal se les da contra esos monstruos.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Ago 2014)

Topalov sacrifica su dama por torre, caballo y peón.

La máquina le da un +1

---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 15:48 ----------

Mala pinta tiene la cosa...


----------



## k098 (4 Ago 2014)

La de Vazquez no pinta mal para los españoles. Las de Antón e Illescas igualadas. Me temo que Vallejo no aguanta ésta contra Topa...

Edito para decir que viendo los peones de b6 y d6 de Chepa, Antón puede que le haga sufrir... a ver si hay suerte.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Ago 2014)

Topalov está jugando como en su buenos tiempos, dominando todo el tablero sin dejar resquicio alguno, a lo Fischer.

La esperanza es que no la remate; cosa nada rara en su última época.


----------



## k098 (4 Ago 2014)

Apuros de tiempo para Vallejo. Illescas yo creo que en esa posición tablas saca...


----------



## Clavisto (4 Ago 2014)

Saluda a la afición, K098, que acabo de verte en la partida de Antón.


----------



## k098 (4 Ago 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Saluda a la afición, K098, que acabo de verte en la partida de Antón.



Jaja ahora voy, que se me ha caído chessbomb... :S


----------



## Clavisto (4 Ago 2014)

k098 dijo:


> Jaja ahora voy, que se me ha caído chessbomb... :S



Jojojo---es verdad.


----------



## k098 (4 Ago 2014)

Vaya mierda, han perdido Illescas y Vallejo. Vazquez ha ganado.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (4 Ago 2014)

Qué suerte tienen los árbitros... ¡se pueden sentar!

PD: tablas de Antón y perdemos el match.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (4 Ago 2014)

Clasificaciones:

11 equipos con tres matches ganados: Francia, Serbia, Rusia, Uzbekistán, Países Bajos, Rumanía, China, Azerbayán, Israel, Bulgaria, República Checa.
Francia y Serbia tienen mejor desempate (32,0) seguido de Rusia (30,0)

España ocupa la posición 38 (+2=0-1)

En el femenino, 12 equipos han ganado todos sus encuentros, con Irán, China y Armenia ocupando las tres primeras posiciones. Irán es el único equipo con 12 partidas ganadas de 12 jugadas.

España, tras su empate con la fortísima Ucrania, ocupa la posición 16 (+2=1-0)

Algunos encuentros de mañana:

Rusia - China
Francia - Azerbayán
Holanda - Israel
España - Singapur

En el femenino, España se enfrenta a Filipinas.


----------



## Cosmopolita (4 Ago 2014)

k098 dijo:


> Vaya mierda, han perdido Illescas y Vallejo. Vazquez ha ganado.



Me suena mucho el jugador que tienes como avatar, pero no me sale su nombre.¿Walter Browne? Muy probable que sea un americano...

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (4 Ago 2014)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Me suena mucho el jugador que tienes como avatar, pero no me sale su nombre.¿Walter Browne? Muy probable que sea un americano...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2



Te equivocas, es Artur Yusupov.


----------



## Marpozuelo (4 Ago 2014)

Hoy ha fallado Illescas. Es increíble como ha podido perder eso.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Ago 2014)

No os perdáis al prodigio chino de quince años Wei Yi en el match de mañana contra los rusos. 

Ya dije por aquí hace algún tiempo que lo veo en el top ten a no mucho tardar: posee una maravillosa claridad de juego. Da gusto ver sus partidas, de verdad. Y hoy se ha reservado.

---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 22:20 ----------




Marpozuelo dijo:


> Hoy ha fallado Illescas. Es increíble como ha podido perder eso.



Ya está mayor, pero ha sido el mejor español de nuestro tiempo; el más sólido, al más duro de pelar.

Aún recuerdo aquel torneo a mediados de los 90 en Linares o Dos Hermanas donde hizo cuarto o quinto sobre diez fortísimos participantes perdiendo una sola partida. Y entablando con negras una maratoniana partida frente a aquel Kasparov.

---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 22:26 ----------

He encontrado la tabla de clasificación de aquel torneo.

Dos Hermanas, 1996:

Patronato Municipal de Deportes de Dos Hermanas - Archivos de Ajedrez


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (4 Ago 2014)

Linares seguro que no, pues su mejor actuación fue el año que consiguió su última norma de GM. De Dos Hermanas no encuentro las cross-tables por internet.

Por cierto que un señor mayor de mi club tiene un score positivo contra Illescas (le ganó en un torneo de promoción a segunda categoría cuando era un niño).

Últimamente, a Illescas le veo más veces jugando al poker que al ajedrez.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Ago 2014)

Una buena entrevista en Jot Down al gran Illescas:

Miguel Illescas: «Magnus Carlsen es un poco friki; si no lo fuera, seguramente no sería tan bueno»


----------



## Marpozuelo (4 Ago 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Una buena entrevista en Jot Down al gran Illescas:
> 
> Miguel Illescas: «Magnus Carlsen es un poco friki; si no lo fuera, seguramente no sería tan bueno»



Muy buena entrevista. 

Gran entrenador Boris Zlotnik. Tuve la suerte de participar durante una semana en un entrenamiento con él. Se notaba la calidad de la escuela soviética.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Ago 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Te equivocas, es Artur Yusupov.



Como excusa voy a decir que sólo conozco sus fotos de mayor.


Marpozuelo dijo:


> Muy buena entrevista.
> 
> Gran entrenador Boris Zlotnik. Tuve la suerte de participar durante una semana en un entrenamiento con él. Se notaba la calidad de la escuela soviética.



Coincido. Hasta da clases de ajedrez en UNED (es director de la ESCUELA de ajedrez de UNED) y redactó varios libros para el aprendizaje.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (5 Ago 2014)

Han salido los emparejamientos por tablero. Algunas partidas interesantes:

Vachier-Lagrave - Mamedyarov
Giri - Gelfand

Wei Yi descansa 


Los rivales de los españoles son bastante asequibles por elo.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Ago 2014)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> Han salido los emparejamientos por tablero. Algunas partidas interesantes:
> 
> Vachier-Lagrave - Mamedyarov
> Giri - Gelfand
> ...



Me cago en la puta.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (5 Ago 2014)

La foto es de David Llada.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Ago 2014)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> La foto es de David Llada.



Yo digo que es Ivanchuk, aunque lleve la gorra noruega.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (6 Ago 2014)

Muy bien, Clavisto.

Hay más retratos de lladini por la internete.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (6 Ago 2014)

Clasificaciones tras 4 rondas:

Quedan 3 equipos con +4=0-0: Azerbayán, Bulgaria y Serbia. Les siguen 14 equipos con +3=1-0
España ocupa la posición 30 con +3=0-1

En el femenino hay 5 selecciones con pleno: China, Indonesia, Hungría, Rusia e Irán.
España está en 8ª posición con +3=1-0

España juega hoy contra Hungría, ojo al Leko-Vallejo
En el femenino, España se enfrenta a los Países Bajos. Por cierto, que yo jugué en un torneo de rápidas contra Lisa Schut y, como no, hice un ridículo espantoso.

La partida del día será, sin duda alguna *Kramnik-Topalov*. También hay un Aronian-Carlsen y varios matches durísimos.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (6 Ago 2014)

Os dejo una partida curiosa jugada ayer, en la Olimpiada en la cual la MI Canadiense Nova Starr pierde en 8 movimientos contra una rival 600 puntos de Elo inferior, la angoleña Luzía Pires 

1. e4 e5 2. Cf3 Cc6 3. Cc3 Ac5?! 4. Cxe5! Axf2 5. Rxf2 Cxe5 6. d4 Df6 7. Rg1 Ce7 8. dxe5?? Db6


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (8 Ago 2014)

Hoy se juega la 6ª ronda tras el descanso de ayer.

El sorteo nos ha deparado un magnífico *Caruana-Carlsen*.

España se enfrentará a Zambia, y en el femenino se enfrentará a la fortísima India


----------



## k098 (8 Ago 2014)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> Hoy se juega la 6ª ronda tras el descanso de ayer.
> 
> El sorteo nos ha deparado un magnífico *Caruana-Carlsen*.
> 
> España se enfrentará a Zambia, y en el femenino se enfrentará a la fortísima India



Increíble partida hoy del campeón contra el que seguramente sea su retador más peligroso en los años venideros y quien estoy seguro, logrará ser campeón algún día.

Otra partida recomendada la del siempre inventivo y genial Jobava contra Mamedyarov.


EDIT: ¡Vaya! El enroque largo de Carlsen me ha sorprendido...


----------



## k098 (8 Ago 2014)

Según los engines ha perdido Caruana la ventaja que tenía, pero ese caballo en el puesto avanzado de d6 me parece terrible. No me gustaría llevar las piezas negras.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 17:15 ----------

Con los apuros de tiempo se le va a ir a Caruana la partida. Una pena...


----------



## celtibero (8 Ago 2014)

No sigo las olimpiadas de ajedrez con mucha constancia, aún asi, me dejo caer por CB de vez en cuando en busca de algún "masterpiece". 
En la segunda ronda, la partida de Gelfand, me llamó la atención por el sacrificio de caballo y torre. 



> [Event "41st World Chess Olympiad Tromsø 2014 Open round 02"]
> [White "Gelfand, Boris"]
> [Black "Amonatov, Farrukh"]
> [Date ""]
> ...



Comentaban alguien que el sacrificio de caballo se había jugado antes en un Svidler-Topalov , con lo cual, puede que sea temático, n.p.i.



k098 dijo:


> Otra partida recomendada la del siempre inventivo y genial Jobava contra Mamedyarov.











Partida con interesante idea atacante de Jobabva, 8 ... Tg8 e intentar abrir la columna G. Personalmente, telegrafiar el enroque largo y el ataque de esa manera contra un super GM (Mamedyarov) me daría nosequé, pero bueno... a ver que pasa.


----------



## Clavisto (8 Ago 2014)

Dadle una vuelta a la victoria de Grischuk, capullitos.

Amo a este tío.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 17:57 ----------

Voy a cambiarme la firma en su honor.

Si yo fuera Gran Maestro tendría su pinta y su estilo de juego. Y su incorrectismo político, por supuesto.


----------



## patilltoes (8 Ago 2014)

Las entregas de caballo en f5 contra un enroque con fianchetto siempre estan por ahi rondando. Tematico, vaya. Por lo demas la hostia parece de impresion.


----------



## k098 (8 Ago 2014)

Joer, lo de Grischuk ha sido una ejecución en toda regla. Partidaza.


----------



## celtibero (8 Ago 2014)

!Ostias¡ El Stockfish no es capaz de oler Cg5 (y lo que sigue).  Brutal ejecucion la de Grischuck. Fascinado me hallo.

No se parecen demasiado pero me ha hecho recordar una famosa posición de una famosa partida en la cual las maquinas tambien se les escapa la estrategia-combinacion ganadora. 

[Event "Tilburg 53/115 (1991)"]
[White "Nigel Short"]
[Black "Jan Timman"]
[Date "]
[Result "1-0"]
1. e4 Nf6 2. e5 Nd5 3. d4 d6 4. Nf3 g6 5. Bc4 Nb6 6. Bb3 Bg7 7. Qe2 Nc6 8. O-O O-O 9. h3 a5 10. a4 de5 11. de5 Nd4 12. Nd4 Qd4 13. Re1 e6 14. Nd2 Nd5 15. Nf3 Qc5 16. Qe4 Qb4 17. Bc4 Nb6 18. b3 Nc4 19. bc4 Re8 20. Rd1 Qc5 21. Qh4 b6 22. Be3 Qc6 23. Bh6 Bh8 24. Rd8 Bb7 25. Rad1 Bg7 26. R8d7 Rf8 27. Bg7 Kg7 28. R1d4 Rae8 29. Qf6 Kg8 30. h4 h5 31. Kh2 Rc8 32. Kg3 Rce8 33. Kf4 Bc8 34. Kg5 black resign

r2Rr1kb/1bp2p1p/1pq1p1pB/p3P3/P1P4Q/5N1P/2P2PP1/3R2K1 b - - 0 25


----------



## Clavisto (8 Ago 2014)

celtibero dijo:


> !Ostias¡ El Stockfish no es capaz de oler Cg5 (y lo que sigue).  Brutal ejecucion la de Grischuck. Fascinado me hallo.
> 
> No se parecen demasiado pero me ha hecho recordar una famosa posición de una famosa partida en la cual las maquinas tambien se les escapa la estrategia-combinacion ganadora.
> 
> ...




Conocía esa partida, Celtíbero.

Muy impresionante.


----------



## Cosmopolita (9 Ago 2014)

No sigo el evento de momento porque estoy en Roma de vacaciones.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (9 Ago 2014)

Ha perdido Carlsen contra Naidistch. Y llevando las blancas.

Grischuk, después de "lo" de ayer también ha doblado la cerviz. Normal. No me esperaba otra cosa.


----------



## k098 (9 Ago 2014)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> No sigo el evento de momento porque estoy en Roma de vacaciones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2



¡Has venido para decir que estás en Roma de vacaciones y lo sabes!





Spoiler



Disfruta buen hombre :cook:


----------



## Marpozuelo (9 Ago 2014)

Hoy han perdido:
- Rusia en open
- China en mujeres
- Carlsen, campeón del mundo
- Hou Yi Fan: campeona del mundo


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (9 Ago 2014)

Azerbayán se ha impuesto a Cuba y es líder en solitario de la olimpiada.
España gana 3-1 a Suecia.

En el femenino Rusia se ha impuesto 3-1 a China y es líder en solitario.
España ha ganado 2,5-1,5 a Suiza.

El lunes son las elecciones.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2014 at 21:07 ----------

Mañana Rusia - España!!

---------- Post added 09-ago-2014 at 21:40 ----------

https://www.facebook.com/Norway2014

Echadle un ojo a las fotos: siempre me ha parecido que una forma de realzar la belleza en una fotografía es posando mientras juegas al ajedrez, además hay alguna chica que está tremenda. Uno de los fotógrafos es David Llada.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Ago 2014)

España-Rusia a partir de las 14 horas.

Kramnik-Vallejo
Antón-Grischuk
Karjakin-Salgado
Vazquez-Nepomniatchi

¿NO juega Illescas contra estos?


----------



## Marpozuelo (11 Ago 2014)

Bien España. Ha empatado a dos.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (11 Ago 2014)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Bien España. Ha empatado a dos.



Y ha acabado sabiendo a poco.


Acaba de comenzar la asamblea general de la FIDE. Susan Polgar está twitteando, la cosa se está poniendo muy tensa.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (11 Ago 2014)

"Kaostilstander" dice la prensa local.

Kaostilstander under sjakk-valget: - Folk skriker. Det er vanskelig beskrive - sport - Dagbladet.no


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (11 Ago 2014)

De los 7 top elo del mundo, todos bajan elo durante la olimpiada (hasta el momento) excepto 1 , el hindú Anand.

Mención aparte merece el GM yanki Sam Shankland,el único jugador que ha ganado los 7 puntos de 7 jugando en el último tablero.


----------



## k098 (11 Ago 2014)

Scarus Coerulus dijo:


> De los 7 top elo del mundo, todos bajan elo durante la olimpiada (hasta el momento) *excepto 1 , el hindú Anand.*
> 
> Mención aparte merece el GM yanki Sam Shankland,el único jugador que ha ganado los 7 puntos de 7 jugando en el último tablero.



Porque no la está jugando. ::


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (11 Ago 2014)

k098 dijo:


> Porque no la está jugando. ::



No jodas, he leido el dato en el ajedrecista.... ::


----------



## k098 (11 Ago 2014)

Scarus Coerulus dijo:


> No jodas, he leido el dato en el ajedrecista.... ::



Pozí. Otro dato: durante estas olimpiadas yo tampoco he perdido nada de Elo. ::


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (11 Ago 2014)

chess24.com @chess24com · 36 s
FIDE election result: 110 Ilyumzhinov - 61 Kasparov

Parafraseando al gran Kozak, queríamos lo mejor pero salió lo de siempre

---------- Post added 11-ago-2014 at 17:11 ----------

Me habría indignado igual si hubiera ganado el otro


----------



## Clavisto (11 Ago 2014)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> chess24.com @chess24com · 36 s
> FIDE election result: 110 Ilyumzhinov - 61 Kasparov
> 
> Parafraseando al gran Kozak, queríamos lo mejor pero salió lo de siempre
> ...



Me alegra harto que Kasparov no sea el presidente de nuestro arte.


----------



## k098 (11 Ago 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Me alegra harto que Kasparov no sea el presidente de nuestro arte.



Mejor que siga el Iluminao, que fue abducido por extraterrestres que le dijeron que habían inventado el ajedrez. :cook: 

Kaspárov podrá ser lo que sea, pero cualquier cosa es mejor que lo que hay ahora, y Kaspárov podría darle un empujón público y mediático.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Ago 2014)

Kasparov es un liante, un ególatra de tres pares de cojones, un peón más del NWO.

Pero con Putin hemos topao, que Rusia es mucha Rusia en el Ajedrez.


----------



## chipichipi (11 Ago 2014)

kasparov lo que es es judio.

un tio que no ha sabido tener amigos no puede representar nada mas que sus intereses de llenar la saca. y como no lo consigue en politica va buscando en vez de buscarse un trabajo que sepa hacer.

Karpov tambien intento la politica.

Debe ser que no valen para otra cosa.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Ago 2014)

Nadie niega su talla como ajedrecista, sería de necios negarlo, pero eso de montar su circo aparte, esa pataleta de niñato, esa falta de hombría y abundancia de soberbia ramplona le delataron como un mercachifle. 

Fischer se fue. Esa es la pequeña gran diferencia.

Y lo de negarle a Shírov el derecho a disputarle "su" título fue la guinda.


----------



## Cosmopolita (11 Ago 2014)

chipichipi dijo:


> kasparov lo que es es judio.
> 
> un tio que no ha sabido tener amigos no puede representar nada mas que sus intereses de llenar la saca. y como no lo consigue en politica va buscando en vez de buscarse un trabajo que sepa hacer.
> 
> ...



Lasker, Steintz, Alekhine, Botvinik, Tal, Fischer, Boleslavski, Bondarevski, Najdorw, Rubinstein, Stein, Winawer, Maróczy, Stahlberg, Osip Bernstein, Nimcowitsch. Todos ellos judíos y seguro que se me escapa alguno.


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## chipichipi (11 Ago 2014)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Lasker, Steintz, Alekhine, Botvinik, Tal, Fischer, Boleslavski, Bondarevski, Najdorw, Rubinstein, Stein, Winawer, Maróczy, Stahlberg, Osip Bernstein, Nimcowitsch. Todos ellos judíos y seguro que se me escapa alguno.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2



pues claro que se te escapa.

gelfand por ejemplo.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (11 Ago 2014)

Danailov pierde la ECU ante Azmaiparashvili
El califa Al Nahyan gana en la fed. asiática ante Pichay.

Amarguísima derrota para Kasparov, que pierde con sus tres caballos.

Bellón ha dejado caer que Ochoa habría votado por Azmaiparashvili.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Ago 2014)

Que un cerdo como Azmaiparashvili esté a la vera de Kasparov demuestra por donde iban los tiros.

Que se jodan, que se jodan todos.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (11 Ago 2014)

uy uy yuyuyuyuuyu







ojalá fueran todos los lunes así, joder


----------



## Marpozuelo (11 Ago 2014)

El ajedrez es como una república bananera. Demasiados estómagos agradecidos con derecho a voto. Iluso Kasparov que no sabía donde se metía. En el ajedrez suele ganar el mejor, en política raramente.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (12 Ago 2014)

En el femenino España empata con China, pero tras la victoria de Ucrania ante Rusia parece que las medallas quedarán muy lejos. Ahora mismo:

1. RUS 18
2. CHN 17
3. UKR 17
4. ESP 15
GER y ROM con 14 están jugando

---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 18:37 ----------

Casi con total seguridad la última ronda será RUS-ESP y CHN-UKR.

Creo que España solo haría medalla si gana y China gana a Ucrania, ya que quedaría con mejor desempate


----------



## Clavisto (12 Ago 2014)

¿Alguien sabe como van los resultados por tableros?

Creo que Topalov debe volar muy alto entre los primeros. 

Quien lo iba a decir.


----------



## Cosmopolita (13 Ago 2014)

OFF TOPIC. Me he reído mucho







Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (13 Ago 2014)

@clavisto: Chess-Results Server Chess-results.com - Base de datos de torneos

T1: Topalov (2903) seguido de Adams (2856), Giri (2811) y Carlsen (2799)
T2: Csaba Balogh (2858)
T3: Yu Yangji (2902) seguido del jovencito Kristof Duda
T4: El cubano Ortiz (2791)
T5: Sam Shankland (2889; *8,5/9*)


----------



## k098 (13 Ago 2014)

Gracias amaillo.slim, grande Topalov, ¡menuda performance! 

Ayer segunda errota de Carlsen. Como decían en los comentarios de chessbomb no pierde casi contra los TOP 20, pero en las olimpiadas pierde con dos random 2600. 

¿Está mejor adaptado y conoce el estilo de todos los grandes?
¿Le sienta mal jugar en equipo? (Cualquiera que haya jugado liga o torneos por equipo sabe que es muy distinto de jugar torneos individuales)
¿Le sienta mal jugar en esa sala tan grande, con ruido y tanta gente en vez de sus torneos más silenciosos y VIP, con su sala propia de descanso y pocos jugadores?

En fin, es intrigante.

EDIT: Increíble lo de Shankland. En algunos torneos aparecen matagigantes... ¡En éste tenemos un destripa-enanos!


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (13 Ago 2014)

Lo digo aquí porque si no reviento.
El último twit del tontoweb tiene un tufillo racista que echa para atrás. Los supremacistas catalanes están _caganers caganers

_
AjedrezND
‏@AjedrezND
Con tantos vicepresidentes en la FIDE deben haber previsto una epidemia que diezmara a sus directivos


----------



## premoniTIon (13 Ago 2014)




----------



## Marpozuelo (13 Ago 2014)

Judith Polgar se retira del ajedrez de competición.

Judit Polgar to retire from competitive chess | Chess News

La más grande. La única jugadora de élite que ha estado a la altura de los mejores hombres (tendrá alguna disfunción con la testosterona).

Llegó a estar la octava del Mundo. Poco tiempo pero llegar tuvo un mérito increíble.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Ago 2014)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Judith Polgar se retira del ajedrez de competición.
> 
> Judit Polgar to retire from competitive chess | Chess News
> 
> ...




Grande de verdad, sin cuotas.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (14 Ago 2014)

Gata Kamsky también dice (otra vez) que se retira (claro claro)

La última ronda de la Olimpiada comenzará a las 11.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (14 Ago 2014)

Spoiler



Así que no sabías que era una sub-14
...


----------



## Marpozuelo (14 Ago 2014)

China campeón en Open.
Hungría plata
India bronce

Rusia campeón en mujeres
China plata
Ucrania bronce

España open, entre los diez primeros
España mujeres, han perdido la última ronda.

Y un jugador ha fallecido en la última ronda mientras jugaba su partida. No han conseguido reanimarlo en la sala, se ve.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (14 Ago 2014)

Arrabal is in da house


----------



## premoniTIon (14 Ago 2014)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> Arrabal is in da house


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (15 Ago 2014)

Ana Matnazde plata en el tercer tablero.

Paco Vallejo hace su mejor actuación en una olimpiada, queda 8º en el primer tablero, con una performance de 2784 y 8/11. Sólo Anish Giri ha hecho tantos puntos como él en el primer tablero.


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Ago 2014)

Ana Matnazde: me la follo.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (1 Sep 2014)

Caruana está ARRASANDO en la Sinquefeld Cup: 5 de 5 al terminar la primera vuelta.

Lista de participantes:

- Magnus Carlsen
- Levon Aronian
- Fabiano Caruana
- Hikaru Nakamura
- Vesselin Topalov
- Maxime Vachier-Lagrave.


IM-PRESIONANTE


----------



## premoniTIon (1 Sep 2014)




----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Sep 2014)

Entrevista con Ana Matnadze hecha por Leontxo Garcia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJQsTxU7R9E&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cosmopolita (3 Sep 2014)

¡Como va Caruana! Lleva 6 de 6 con un performance casi 3600...

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (3 Sep 2014)

Yo ya lo dije...este es el hombre.

Nuestro añorado Amarillo Slim decía de Giri; otros, de otros...Mi apuesta siempre fue Fabiano: el típico jugador de ajedrez, el que está en el imaginario colectivo.


----------



## k098 (3 Sep 2014)

k098 dijo:


> *Increíble partida hoy del campeón contra el que seguramente sea su retador más peligroso en los años venideros y quien estoy seguro, logrará ser campeón algún día.*
> 
> Otra partida recomendada la del siempre inventivo y genial Jobava contra Mamedyarov.
> 
> ...





Clavisto dijo:


> Yo ya lo dije...este es el hombre.
> 
> Nuestro añorado Amarillo Slim decía de Giri; otros, de otros...Mi apuesta siempre fue Fabiano: el típico jugador de ajedrez, el que está en el imaginario colectivo.



Menos mal que lo puse antes de la Sinquefield.  Hace un par de días un compañero de la vieja guardia del club me lo decía: 
¡Estarás contento con lo de Caruana!

Me fascina desde la partida que barrió literalmente a Vallejo con un francesa del avance. 

Esta es la premocinión: Carlsen y Caruana se turnan el título de campeón hasta que llegue un chino.


----------



## Gurney (3 Sep 2014)

Wei Yi, dice Leontxo:
The chess games of Wei Yi


----------



## Clavisto (3 Sep 2014)

Gurney dijo:


> Wei Yi, dice Leontxo:
> The chess games of Wei Yi



Ese también lo dije yo páginas ha. Pero dentro de 5 años.

Caruana es para ya


----------



## premoniTIon (3 Sep 2014)




----------



## Clavisto (4 Sep 2014)

Siete de siete para Caruana. 

Increíble. Y hoy llevará las blancas contra Carlsen.

Esto es HISTÓRICO.


----------



## Hombre de paja (4 Sep 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Siete de siete para Caruana.
> 
> Increíble. Y hoy llevará las blancas contra Carlsen.
> 
> Esto es HISTÓRICO.



¿Es ya el campeón matemático del torneo? Si Carlsen gana las 3 siguientes partidas, y Caruana perdiese el mismo número quedarían empatados a 7 puntos.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Sep 2014)

Hombre de paja dijo:


> ¿Es ya el campeón matemático del torneo? Si Carlsen gana las 3 siguientes partidas, y Caruana perdiese el mismo número quedarían empatados a 7 puntos.



Haciendo tablas hoy ya sería campeón a falta de dos rondas; pero me da que va a ir por la victoria.

Está ante la oportunidad de su vida.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (4 Sep 2014)

1. a qué hora juegan?
2. se puede ver online?


----------



## Clavisto (4 Sep 2014)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> 1. a qué hora juegan?
> 2. se puede ver online?



Las partidas empiezan a las 9 de la noche.

ChessBomb es una buena opción para seguirlas en directo.


----------



## k098 (4 Sep 2014)

Habrá que seguir hoy la partida con atención... ¡Grande Fabiano! Rendimiento de casi 3600 en este torneo...


----------



## Lbalddy (4 Sep 2014)

Nadie juega al go (baduk)???


----------



## k098 (4 Sep 2014)

Y hablando de otras cosas, he tenido la ocasión de hablar con un amigo FM, cuyo amigo GM, uno de los analistas de Anand, dice que el indio va a tope para el match. Yo nunca daba mucho por él y ya esperaba el Carlsen - Caruana o el que sea... ¿Exagerará?

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 20:14 ----------




Hombre de paja dijo:


> Ese rendimiento es superior al ELO de todos las engines hasta la fecha, que si tienen su máximo en 3286 para Stockfish.
> Ya veremos el definitivo cuando termine el torneo.
> 
> CCRL 40/40 Rating List — All engines



Bueno, pero habría que verle jugando contra engines de ese Elo, no es lo mismo... Pero vamos, que histórico ya es, veremos en qué grado según termine el torneo.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 20:16 ----------




Lbalddy dijo:


> Nadie juega al go (baduk)???



Me invitaron a hacer una iniciación en un club de Madrid, pero bastante tengo ya con el ajedrez... ::


----------



## Clavisto (4 Sep 2014)

k098 dijo:


> Y hablando de otras cosas, he tenido la ocasión de hablar con un amigo FM, cuyo amigo GM, uno de los analistas de Anand, dice que el indio va a tope para el match. Yo nunca daba mucho por él y ya esperaba el Carlsen - Caruana o el que sea... ¿Exagerará?
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 20:14 ----------
> 
> ...




Sin duda alguna, K098.

Yo apenas le daba opciones en el match del año pasado, aquí está el hilo para quien quiere comprobarlo; creo recordar que dije un 90-10. Y eso siendo generoso hacia el gran campeón indio, tan querido para mi.

Pero aquello estaba meridianamente claro aunque se jugara en tierra de Anand: Carlsen llegaba arrasando y ansioso de corona, mientras que Anand parecía asustado ante lo que se le venía encima. Bastante hizo con perder decorosamente.

Es innegable que Magnus está echando un año decepcionante; y no por falta de ambición, imposible en un chico tan joven y tan maximalista, sino, creo yo, por dejadez: desde aquí huelo los coños, como diría el preso aquel de _El Silencio de los Corderos_. Quiero decir que el joven vikingo creía que podría seguir al mismo ritmo ajedrecístico cambiando el vital. Y se ha visto que no. Estoy seguro que hoy por hoy perdería un match con Fabiano.

Anand está ante el último gran reto de su vida profesional, tan llena de ellos. Es más, puede que sea el mayor de todos: si gana, pasará a la Gran Historia del Ajedrez, a la de los Elegidos. Y lleva todo el año, desde que consiguió la plaza, preparándose única y exclusivamente para el rematch.

Yo doy un 65-35 a favor de Carlsen, claro.

Pero que no se descuide ni un puto pelo.

Y esta vez, como la anterior, llevaré a Vishy en el corazón.

Aunque en esta ocasión con bastante más cabeza.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 20:54 ----------

Aquí podréis seguirlo con cámaras de televisión por medio:

Live | www.uschesschamps.com

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 21:03 ----------

Siciliana, pues.

Variante del Dragón.

Jojojo...


----------



## k098 (4 Sep 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Sin duda alguna, K098.
> 
> Yo apenas le daba opciones en el match del año pasado, aquí está el hilo para quien quiere comprobarlo; creo recordar que dije un 90-10. Y eso siendo generoso hacia el gran campeón indio, tan querido para mi.
> 
> ...



Estupendo análisis Clavisto, lo único que no tengo claro es que beneficiase a Anand eso de jugar en la India. Ese punto y el de defender título creo que le añadían más presión que otra cosa y esta vez irá más suelto. 

PD: Madre mía, ¡la partida promete!

Ya lo decía Fischer, jugar contra la dragón es Sac, Sac, Mate. Jaja.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 21:17 ----------

¡Y Aronian jugando el gambito Shirov!


----------



## Marpozuelo (4 Sep 2014)

¿Alguien sigue la retransmisión oficial en directo con Seirawan, el negrata y la mujer esa blancucha con los ojos azules?


----------



## Clavisto (4 Sep 2014)

Pero qué bien esta jugando Fabiano la apertura (13. Tc1)

Clara ventaja posicional.


----------



## Marpozuelo (4 Sep 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Pero qué bien esta jugando Fabiano la apertura (13. Tc1)
> 
> Clara ventaja posicional.



Carlsen juega, literalmente, cualquier cosa. Encontrará la forma de sacar petróleo de la posición.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Sep 2014)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Carlsen juega, literalmente, cualquier cosa. Encontrará la forma de sacar petróleo de la posición.



Siempre y cuando esté en forma.

Veremos a ver...


----------



## k098 (4 Sep 2014)

Las de Fabiano, Tc1 Ae2, todas las primeras elecciones de engine...

Y no, no estoy viendo la retransmisión, lo veo por chessbomb.com


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (4 Sep 2014)

Por comentar, Paco Vallejo se ha coronado hace dos días Campeón de España por tercera vez con 7,5 puntos de 9. 

Impresionante el añito que lleva el menorquín, a ganado a Ivanchuk...Kramnik,Le Quang Liem,tuvo ganado a Shirov (aunque acabó entablando)...

Parece que vuelve por sus fueros, a ver si esta vez se lo cree


----------



## Marpozuelo (4 Sep 2014)

Scarus Coerulus dijo:


> Por comentar, Paco Vallejo se ha coronado hace dos días Campeón de España por tercera vez con 7,5 puntos de 9.
> 
> Impresionante el añito que lleva el menorquín, a ganado a Ivanchuk...Kramnik,Le Quang Liem,tuvo ganado a Shirov (aunque acabó entablando)...
> 
> Parece que vuelve por sus fueros, a ver si esta vez se lo cree



Pues sí, está en gran forma. entre los mejores 40 del Mundo. No obstante, si lo comparamos con el tenis. ¿Quién se emociona con jugadores españoles como Feliciano López que deben estar por ahí en el ranking?

Si Vallejo quiere hacer algo por el ajedrez español debería conseguir llegar a ser top 10. Es muy difícil pero yo creo que tiene talento para ello. Aunque no sé si carácter.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Sep 2014)

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 22:26 ----------

[/COLOR]


Scarus Coerulus dijo:


> Por comentar, Paco Vallejo se ha coronado hace dos días Campeón de España por tercera vez con 7,5 puntos de 9.
> 
> Impresionante el añito que lleva el menorquín, a ganado a Ivanchuk...Kramnik,Le Quang Liem,tuvo ganado a Shirov (aunque acabó entablando)...
> 
> Parece que vuelve por sus fueros, a ver si esta vez se lo cree



Un poco tarde quizá, Scarus...

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 22:29 ----------

h4...qué valiente es Caruana, qué confianza en sí mismo, qué partida vamos a ver...


----------



## Marpozuelo (4 Sep 2014)

¡Vaya h4 de Caruana! atacando por todo el tablero. Sin duda está con confianza el tipo con su 7 d 7.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Sep 2014)

Como juegue ahora g4 me hago una paja.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 22:40 ----------

Diooooooooooooooooossssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!

*g4*


A LA CARGA, fABIANO BATTIATO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 22:49 ----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGhG7gTG-Os


----------



## porrompompero (4 Sep 2014)

Lbalddy dijo:


> Nadie juega al go (baduk)???



Yo si. Juego a ambos: go y ajedrez. Segun el año, las ganas y por donde me de el viento juego a uno mas que a otro. 

Ultimamente le pego mucho mas al ajedrez que al go. Al go era 1d en el KGS hace años jugando blitz. Llegue a la conclusion de que 1k-1d era mi plateau al go, mi nivel natural, una barrera que no puedo superar sin dedicar mucho tiempo a estudiar kifus+tsumegos+joseki+fuseki, algo que me niego a hacer. Si no me divierte no lo hago.



k098 dijo:


> Habrá que seguir hoy la partida con atención... ¡Grande Fabiano! Rendimiento de casi 3600 en este torneo...



Caruana tiene doble nacionalidad. Me apuesto algo a que algún día lo veremos jugando para EEUU como primer tablero en una olimpiada. Pobre Nakamura...


----------



## Clavisto (4 Sep 2014)

Caruana JAMÁS jugará para el Imperio del Mal.


----------



## Lbalddy (4 Sep 2014)

porrompompero dijo:


> Yo si. Juego a ambos: go y ajedrez. Segun el año, las ganas y por donde me de el viento juego a uno mas que a otro.
> 
> Ultimamente le pego mucho mas al ajedrez que al go. Al go era 1d en el KGS hace años jugando blitz. Llegue a la conclusion de que 1k-1d era mi plateau al go, mi nivel natural, una barrera que no puedo superar sin dedicar mucho tiempo a estudiar kifus+tsumegos+joseki+fuseki, algo que me niego a hacer. Si no me divierte no lo hago.
> 
> ...



Juega un torneo clase A de una hora por jugador. Veras como subes rápidamente.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Sep 2014)

Impresionante Ca5 de Caruana, primera opción de la máquina.

Cualquier humano hubiese jugado Dg2

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 23:39 ----------

O-O?

¿Pero esto qué es?


----------



## Nasus (4 Sep 2014)

Ya ves soy bastante mal jugador pero el enroque de Caruana no lo he entendido. Le quita toda la presion del ataque sobre el rey negro.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (4 Sep 2014)

Nasus dijo:


> Ya ves soy bastante mal jugador pero el enroque de Caruana no lo he entendido. Le quita toda la presion del ataque sobre el rey negro.



Mejor adelantar al rey y dejar las torres conectadas?


----------



## Clavisto (4 Sep 2014)

Gambazo de Carlsen.

Puede abandonar.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 23:59 ----------

Se equivocó de torre. Lástima. Hubiera sido tan elegante...


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Sep 2014)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Mejor adelantar al rey y dejar las torres conectadas?



Así jugaba Capablanca.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (5 Sep 2014)

Tablas. Gran partida.

Caruana gana el torneo a falta de dos rondas.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Sep 2014)

Española en la Caruana-Nakamura.


----------



## Clavisto (20 Sep 2014)

Anand gana el torneo de Bilbao a falta de una ronda.

Resto de participantes (a doble vuelta): Aronian, Ponomariov y Vallejo.

Hoy última ronda a partir de las tres.


----------



## Gurney (20 Sep 2014)

Vallejo 2 tablas con Aronian, 2 derrotas con Anand, y 1 derrota más lo que pase hoy con Ponomariov.
Esperado pero decepcionante, a ver si ganara hoy....


----------



## Clavisto (20 Sep 2014)

Gurney dijo:


> Vallejo 2 tablas con Aronian, 2 derrotas con Anand, y 1 derrota más lo que pase hoy con Ponomariov.
> Esperado pero decepcionante, a ver si ganara hoy....



Lo de siempre: tocaba pasito atrás después de su buena actuación en la Olimpiada.

Paco está más que amortizado.


----------



## Cosmopolita (20 Sep 2014)

Vallejo es capaz de lo mejor y de lo peor.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cosmopolita (9 Oct 2014)

¡Caruana 2851 casi en 2700chess!

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (9 Oct 2014)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¡Caruana 2851 casi en 2700chess!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Lo vi anoche. A 2 puntos ELO del máximo de Kasparov y a 16 de Carlsen.

4´5 de 6 en Bakú (jijiji...) De momento.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (9 Oct 2014)

Hacía meses que no seguía esto y me quedo flipando al entrar en los ratings de la FIDE y ver a Caruana con un Elo de 2844... Teniendo en cuenta que es 2 años más joven que Carlsen, va camino de superarlo ampliamente... Nos esperan años de campeonatos del mundo muy entretenidos.

¿Sabéis algo de su estilo de juego? ¿Es tipo Carlsen? En plan ser heterodoxo en las aperturas y sacar petróleo de las posiciones?


----------



## Clavisto (9 Oct 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Hacía meses que no seguía esto y me quedo flipando al entrar en los ratings de la FIDE y ver a Caruana con un Elo de 2844... Teniendo en cuenta que es 2 años más joven que Carlsen, va camino de superarlo ampliamente... Nos esperan años de campeonatos del mundo muy entretenidos.
> 
> ¿Sabéis algo de su estilo de juego? ¿Es tipo Carlsen? En plan ser heterodoxo en las aperturas y sacar petróleo de las posiciones?



Es mejor que Carlsen en las aperturas, valiente (sino no podría ganar tantas partidas) pero no temerario en el medio juego y muy bueno (aunque no tanto como Carlsen) en los finales de partida...si tiene tiempo. Esta es su única tara: se apura demasiado y a veces la caga. 

Míra en Chessbomb la de ayer frente a Svidler: jugó por primera vez su caballo de Rey en el movimiento 32. Y ese fue el último de la partida.

El enroque largo de la 9ª (aceptando el desafío de un doble juego en el filo de la navaja) es propio de un tío seguro de sí mismo. Y de macho Alfa su g4 _rechazatablas_ de unas jugadas después.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (9 Oct 2014)

La verdad es que los futuros campeonatos del mundo Carlsen vs. Caruana pueden ser interesantes desde un punto de vista biológico. Son dos somatotipos contrapuestos, el mesomorfo contra el ectomorfo, ejecutor contra pensador, bulldog contra caniche:











Aunque los dos son dos nerdazos de marca mayor... :XX:


----------



## Clavisto (9 Oct 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> La verdad es que los futuros campeonatos del mundo Carlsen vs. Caruana pueden ser interesantes desde un punto de vista biológico. Son dos somatotipos contrapuestos, el mesomorfo contra el ectomorfo, ejecutor contra pensador, bulldog contra caniche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jojojo...a veces me meo contigo. Tienes talento, cabrón.

Yo iré con Caruana.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (9 Oct 2014)

Yo también, prefiero a Caruana. Lo que no entiendo es por qué juega bajo bandera italiana si viendo su biografía parece que es estadounidense... Tiene muchos puntos en común con Fischer, hijo de padres extranjeros, se muda a Brooklyn a los 4-5 años, etc.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Oct 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Yo también, prefiero a Caruana. Lo que no entiendo es por qué juega bajo bandera italiana si viendo su biografía parece que es estadounidense... Tiene muchos puntos en común con Fischer, hijo de padres extranjeros, se muda a Brooklyn a los 4-5 años, etc.



Por carácter, veo más cerca de Bobby a Carlsen; creo que Fabio es lo opuesto a Fischer, psicológicamente hablando. Por cierto...veremos como encaja Carlsen su hipotética derrota ante Caruana en un más que previsible match por el título.

Es curioso, pero siendo como soy acérrimo de Bobby Fischer estoy casi seguro que no hubiera sido mi ídolo de haber vivido yo aquellos años. Es más, no me hubiera gustado nada.

El mío habría sido Tal. Y Korchnoi.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (9 Oct 2014)

No sé yo... En los tiempos del auge de Fischer estaba muy desequilibrado el tema para ser fan de otro jugador que no fuera él... Le sacaba más de 100 puntacos de Elo al segundo, no tenía un contrincante firme como para que se crearan dualidades en plan Karpov-Kasparov. 

Korchnoi y Tal ya eran viejunos para Fischer, sería como comparar al actual Carlsen con Gelfand.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Oct 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> No sé yo... En los tiempos del auge de Fischer estaba muy desequilibrado el tema para ser fan de otro jugador que no fuera él... Le sacaba más de 100 puntacos de Elo al segundo, no tenía un contrincante firme como para que se crearan dualidades en plan Karpov-Kasparov.
> 
> Korchnoi y Tal ya eran viejunos para Fischer, sería como comparar al actual Carlsen con Gelfand.



¿Sabes cual fue el mejor año de Tal, competitivamente hablando? 1973: lo ganó todo (Campeonato de la URSS incluido) y estuvo imbatido durante más de cien partidas.

Y el indomable Korchnoi de los 70 le hizo sudar sangre al joven y mimado Kárpov, a pesar de la terrorífica situación personal del gran Viktor.


----------



## Erwin (9 Oct 2014)

En vivo:

Live Games


----------



## Cosmopolita (9 Oct 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Hacía meses que no seguía esto y me quedo flipando al entrar en los ratings de la FIDE y ver a Caruana con un Elo de 2844... Teniendo en cuenta que es 2 años más joven que Carlsen, va camino de superarlo ampliamente... Nos esperan años de campeonatos del mundo muy entretenidos.
> 
> ¿Sabéis algo de su estilo de juego? ¿Es tipo Carlsen? En plan ser heterodoxo en las aperturas y sacar petróleo de las posiciones?



Es todo lo opuesto. No teme riesgo y le gusta prender fuego a la partida.Muy sólido en las aperturas. Me atrevo a compararle un poco con Alekhine (todo el mundo compara a Carlsen con Capablanca). 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (14 Oct 2014)

Gelfand y Caruana empatados en el primer puesto de Bakú, aunque se lo lleva Boris por mejor coeficiente.

Fabio acaba con 2838 puntos ELO.


----------



## Clavisto (14 Oct 2014)

juan3 dijo:


> Yo admiro a Fischer pero el mejor karpov le habria comido hasta el higado.
> 
> Caruana haria mejor papel que anand en el proximo match,incluso karjakin daria mucha guerra a carlsen en un mundial.



Karpov no hubiera tenido nada que hacer ante aquel Bobby. Ni Kasparov.

De haber querido, hubiera sido campeón hasta el 2000.


----------



## Clavisto (14 Oct 2014)

Bueno, son hipótesis que no tendrán demostración, qué le vamos a hacer.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (14 Oct 2014)

juan3 dijo:


> ojala hubiera jugado kasparov en lugar de spassky en el 92
> 
> El nivel de kasparov del 92 era muy muy alto y hubiera estado genial ver que pasaba.



Hombre, no habría habido color. Fischer estaba fuera de competición carcomido por su enfermedad mental desde hacía casi 2 décadas, y Kasparov en el cénit de su carrera. Es como poner a jugar a Cristiano Ronaldo contra, qué sé yo, un Platini retirado. Lo interesante habría sido ver un Fischer contra Karpov a finales de los setenta/principios de los ochenta, y si me apuras un Fischer contra Kasparov en el 85, aunque creo que ahí se habría decantado la balanza igualmente hacia Kasparov por ser más joven. Pero todo queda en ucronías.


----------



## Clavisto (14 Oct 2014)

Hay que joderse lo que hay que leer.

Aquí la primera partida pública en VEINTE años de ese "enfermo mental":

Robert James Fischer vs Boris Spassky (1992) "The Return of the King"


Dicen que las dos K´s llamaron a sus mamás al termino de la partida.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (14 Oct 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Hay que joderse lo que hay que leer.
> 
> Aquí la primera partida pública en VEINTE años de ese "enfermo mental":
> 
> ...



Su única buena partida en el match. Según tengo entendido, el resto de partidas Fischer mostró su pésima forma y jugó fallando más que una escopeta de feria. Claro que Spassky todavía estaba peor.


----------



## Clavisto (14 Oct 2014)

Claro, claro...

_Según tengo entendido, me contaron, dicen por ahí, la máquina asegura que le hubiera ganao hasta Román Torán..._

Pá ti la perra gorda.


----------



## Marpozuelo (14 Oct 2014)

Un Karpov vs Fischer en 1975 y un Fischer vs Kasparov en 1985 hubiera sido perfectamente posible si el americano se hubiera mantenido sano mentalmente.

El match de 1975 yo lo daría muy igualado. Quizás hubiera ganado Fischer pero no de calle como lo hizo en el ciclo del mundial que ganó.

El match de 1985 hubiera sido parecido a un Anand vs Carlsen de ahora.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (14 Oct 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Claro, claro...
> 
> _Según tengo entendido, me contaron, dicen por ahí, la máquina asegura que le hubiera ganao hasta Román Torán..._
> 
> Pá ti la perra gorda.




No mitifiquéis tanto a vuestros ídolos, los seres humanos somos frágiles y perecederos. Nuestro cénit dura nada, un suspiro, y sólo se puede alargar ligeramente a base de arduo trabajo. Si se analiza las partidas del match Fischer-Spassky del 92, sólo la primera tiene nivel. En la segunda Fischer juega bien hasta que mete la pata seriamente dejando escapar una victoria y entablando. En la tercera ya su juego es directamente flojo, aunque Spassky no pudiera sacarle más que tablas. En la cuarta y la quinta Fischer pierde como un corderito. En la sexta, vuelve a jugar mal y casi pierde, aunque queda en tablas. Al final ganó Fischer, pero porque Spassky todavía jugó peor. Ese match fue un varapalo para todos los mitómanos que puso de relieve lo que cualquiera con dos dedos de frente sabe: por muy genio que seas, si no hay entrenamiento diario, no eres nadie.


----------



## lector habitual (23 Oct 2014)

Del 21 de octubre al 2 de noviembre se celebra en la "Gallery of Fine Art" de Tashkent (Uzbekistán) el segundo de los Grandes Premios FIDE correspondiente al nuevo ciclo de 2014-15. Participan 12 grandes maestros de élite, destacando al reciente ganador de la Copa Sinquefield y del primer GP FIDE, Caruana, junto a Gelfand, Nakamura, Karjakin, Vachier-Lagrave y Giri, entre otros.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Nov 2014)

El Campeonato del Mundo dará comienzo este sábado.

Subo hilo para ir comentando.


----------



## premoniTIon (5 Nov 2014)

Ninjo y Giri.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (5 Nov 2014)

La FIDE lanza el sito web oficial del match Carlsen - Anand

Sochi 2014 

Y esta será la sala del evento :







Está chula.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Nov 2014)

Scarus Coerulus dijo:


> La FIDE lanza el sito web oficial del match Carlsen - Anand
> 
> Sochi 2014
> 
> ...



Me he pillado las vacaciones para tal evento...


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (5 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Me he pillado las vacaciones para tal evento...



¿Vas a Sochi?

Si es así me muero de la envidia  


Por cierto, ya que este es el hilo oficial de ajedrez, felicitarte por el subidón de tu admirado ( y mío , que conste ) Alexander Grischuck, tras el memorial Petrosian.

El ruso es el octavo jugador en la historia en sobrepasar los 2800, ahora es el 3 del planeta tras Magnus y Caruana.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Nov 2014)

Scarus Coerulus dijo:


> ¿Vas a Sochi?
> 
> Si es así me muero de la envidia
> 
> ...



¡No jodas! Ayer vi que ganó en la jornada inaugural a...(no me acuerdo) en buen estilo. Habrá ganado hoy, claro. Pero no creo que esté el tercero ni en el rating live...¿donde te dejas a Aronian?

Voy a mirar...


Y no sé si irme a Sochi o quedarme en el pueblo viéndolo por el ordenadolll...

---------- Post added 05-nov-2014 at 22:36 ----------

jojojo...¡Es verdad! ¡¡¡TERCERO!!! Y ganando a Gelfand con negras...

Grande, Alexander:


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Nov 2014)

Pues hay que calentar a los motores chicos...

P.D. ¿Alguién juega en gameknot.com?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (7 Nov 2014)

Casi me he echado a llorar...








Tengo un nudo en la garganta que no os lo podéis imaginar.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (7 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Casi me he echado a llorar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y este quién es, la momia resucitada de Alekhine?


----------



## Gurney (8 Nov 2014)

Spassky?
Si es así, pobrecillo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (8 Nov 2014)

Me gustaría que Anand recuperara el trono, le sigo desde el campeonato mundial de cadetes allá por los 80, y además es medio español, pero me temo que es utópico. El único hoy por hoy en condiciones de batir al noruego es Caruana.


----------



## Clavisto (8 Nov 2014)

Gurney dijo:


> Spassky?
> Si es así, pobrecillo.



Spassky es. O lo que queda de él. La foto está tomada a su llegada a la Ceremonia de Inauguración de ayer.

Aquí en 1966, cuando estaba a pocos meses de proclamarse Señor del Mundo de Ajedrez, jugando con su amigo Bobby en Santa Mónica:








Y aquí su celebérrima partida con Bronstein, la que sale en _Desde Rusia con amor_ del capullo de Bond:

Boris Spassky vs David Bronstein (1960) "The SMERSH Gambit"


Por cierto que Anand llevará las blancas en el primer juego.

Preveo una apertura de Rey y una Siciliana.


----------



## premoniTIon (8 Nov 2014)

> La pareja enamorada: Sopiko y Anish


----------



## Cosmopolita (8 Nov 2014)

Gurney dijo:


> Spassky?
> Si es así, pobrecillo.



Boris ha sido el mayor amante de buena vida (y mayor vago también) desde tiempos de Capablanca.He conocido a Averbach en 2009 en persona (aporto la foto si es preciso) en mucho mejor estado.


Clavisto dijo:


> Spassky es. O lo que queda de él. La foto está tomada a su llegada a la Ceremonia de Inauguración de ayer.
> 
> Aquí en 1966, cuando estaba a pocos meses de proclamarse Señor del Mundo de Ajedrez, jugando con su amigo Bobby en Santa Mónica:



¿A pocos meses? Pero si Spasski se proclamó campeón en 1969...hay 3 años de espacio en el tiempo. La mujer en la foto es Jacqueline Rebecca Louise Piatigorsky ( Rothschild de Francia). Supongo que la foto es de Piatigorsky Cup de 1966.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (8 Nov 2014)

Cincuenta minutos para el inicio del Mundial.

Desde aquí un recuerdo para el amigo y ex-conforero _Amarillo Slim_. Te echaremos de menos.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (8 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Por cierto que Anand llevará las blancas en el primer juego.
> 
> Preveo una apertura de Rey y una Siciliana.



La primera será el muro de Berlín o la Petrof, al principio será un tablífero tanteo. ienso:


----------



## Clavisto (8 Nov 2014)

Yo creo que Anand va a apretar.

Sin locuras, pero mordiendo.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (8 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo creo que Anand va a apretar.
> 
> Sin locuras, pero mordiendo.



Por cierto, te paso este artículo, para cuando tengas tiempo. 

Grischuk golpea de nuevo: Alexánder Grischuk acumula seis victorias seguidas Grischuk golpea de nuevo | Cultura | EL PAÍS

Vaya máquina el ruso, ha sido aparcar un poquito el póker y demostrar de que pasta está hecho.

Siguiendo con el tema ¿Alguien le da posibilidades a Vischy?


----------



## Clavisto (8 Nov 2014)

Gracias, Scarus, lo leeré luego que ahora estoy trabajando.

Yo le doy más chances que el año pasado. Un 65-35 a favor del noruego.

Grischuk nunca será campeón del mundo: le falta lo que le sobra. Pero ahí estará durante diez o quince años.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2014 at 13:04 ----------

Finalmente, una Grunfeld.

Probables tablas en menos de 30 jugadas.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2014 at 13:11 ----------

Parece que Vishy le ha cazado en plena apertura. Al menos está haciéndole pensar (9. Cf3)


----------



## Clavisto (8 Nov 2014)

Anand en la cuerda floja (23. Txe6)

Chungo lo veo...


----------



## Gurney (8 Nov 2014)

Buen comienzo del Mundial


----------



## Clavisto (8 Nov 2014)

Gurney dijo:


> Buen comienzo del Mundial



Yep. Lástima que me pille currando.

Pero a partir del martes seré vuestro Leoncho: mucho más cabrón, algo menos sonriente y con bastante más pelo.

Y los treinta cms reglamentarios, of course.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (8 Nov 2014)

Foto muy llamativa de la partida :


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (8 Nov 2014)

juan3 dijo:


> fijo que carlsen volvio a llamar kasparov para preparar el match



Y yo que lo dudo, todo el que se arrima un tiempo a Garry acaba mal con el.

Menudo tirano tiene que ser el "Ogro" de Bakú.


----------



## Clavisto (8 Nov 2014)

Final igualado pero ligeramente favorable para los negras. El control de tiempo a la vuelta de la esquina. Una horita para Sacacorchos Carlsen y otra para Veinteañosmás Anand...Esta peli ya la he visto.

Mierda.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (8 Nov 2014)

Que cachondo

"La gran mayoría de los que afirman que este final es tablas, lo perderían irremisiblemente" Nigel Short.


----------



## Clavisto (8 Nov 2014)

Scarus Coerulus dijo:


> Que cachondo
> 
> "La gran mayoría de los que afirman que este final es tablas, lo perderían irremisiblemente" Nigel Short.



Y si está Carlsen enfrente...ni Dios está libre.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2014 at 16:54 ----------

Control.

Regular jugada de Anand para llegar a él.

A4 de Carlsen y la posición me ha hecho recordar a ese gilipollas que se ha filmado mientras se lo comía una anaconda. Mal rollo, filete.

Apuesto el polvo de esta noche que gana Magnus.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (8 Nov 2014)

Interesante partida

Parece que Carlsen va apretar a Anand en este final, lo veo como el año pasado ganando los finales.


----------



## Clavisto (8 Nov 2014)

Bueno, de aquí a un ratito la marabunta; así que no podré comentar, ni siquiera ver el final.

Que lo disfrutéis.

Pobre Vishy.


----------



## Clavisto (8 Nov 2014)

juan3 dijo:


> ya asomo la nariz el año pasado cuando carlsen estaba estancado..kasparov no quiere ver ni en pintura a anand.
> 
> alguna llamada seguro que hubo antes del match pero poco mas,tienes razon acabaria harto de el.



¿Y por qué no quiere ver a Anand ese pedazo de hijo de la gran puta?


----------



## Cuak Cuak (8 Nov 2014)

No me digáis que ese viejito era Spassky... Joder, qué perra es la vida... Pues está fatal para 77 años... 



Cosmopolita dijo:


> Boris ha sido el mayor amante de buena vida (y mayor vago también) desde tiempos de Capablanca.He conocido a Averbach en 2009 en persona (aporto la foto si es preciso) en mucho mejor estado.



Hasta que no vea esa foto, no me lo creo...


----------



## Clavisto (8 Nov 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> No me digáis que ese viejito era Spassky... Joder, qué perra es la vida... Pues está fatal para 77 años...
> 
> 
> 
> Hasta que no vea esa foto, no me lo creo...



Spassky vivió duro, como ya dijo Cosmopolita.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (8 Nov 2014)

¿Qué le ha pasado a Amarillo.Slim? Es verdad que hace tiempo que no postea.


----------



## Clavisto (8 Nov 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> ¿Qué le ha pasado a Amarillo.Slim? Es verdad que hace tiempo que no postea.



Se fue por la época del rollo _Nitti_, y no quiero decir nada con esto. Enseguida supe que iba en serio.

Un buen amigo, Amarillo.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2014 at 17:20 ----------

Cada vez veo peor a Anand (41. Td1)


----------



## Cuak Cuak (8 Nov 2014)

Si no recuerdo mal, amarillo se enrolló con una venezolana... Supongo que la pájara lo estará "carapadrizando" a marchas forzadas.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (9 Nov 2014)

Os dejo la crónica de la primera del gran Leontxo:

Anand aprieta, pero casi pierde

Tablas tras casi seis horas en el primer asalto
LA PARTIDA: Carlsen remonta y presiona.

ajedrez: Anand aprieta, pero casi pierde | Deportes | EL PAÍS


----------



## Clavisto (9 Nov 2014)

Ese final de partida no se le hubiera ido ni de cachondeo al Carlsen del año pasado.

Anand tiene más chances que en el primer match.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (9 Nov 2014)

La noticia es que a Magnus se le haya ido esta victoria 42....Re3! (idea 43.Rd7+ Kh6 44.Rxb7 Rb3!). (Twitt de Anish Giri)


----------



## Clavisto (9 Nov 2014)

Ya te digo. 

Ayer dije lo que dije porque lo vi clarísimo después de su a4: tenía atenazado a Anand. Y no lo aplastó.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (9 Nov 2014)

A 2 minutos de comenzar la segunda y me tengo que ir en breve, lo feliz que sería yo hoy con el tablero delante de internet todo el día. 

Apuesto por la Berlinesa.

Edito 1. e4 -e5 Berlinesa is coming.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Nov 2014)

Española...


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (9 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Española...



Ya, Española -Berlín, por cierto la predominante de su último match.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Nov 2014)

Carlsen cede su alfil de casillas blancas. Tiene cosas que no me gustan, aunque sean correctas, y esta es una de ellas.

Juega al ajedrez como si deseara llegar al final de la partida, como si tan sólo le importara el resultado.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (9 Nov 2014)

¿El streaming os va bien? Se corta cada 10 segundos.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Nov 2014)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> ¿El streaming os va bien? Se corta cada 10 segundos.



A mi me va perfecto:

Sochi 2014


----------



## Ignadaptado (9 Nov 2014)

A mí también me va bien. Fischer jamás hubiera jugado Axc6. Este Carlsen es un coñazo.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Nov 2014)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> A mí también me va bien. Fischer jamás hubiera jugado Axc6. Este Carlsen es un coñazo.



Fischer hubiera preferido que le sacaran una muela antes que desprenderse así como así de su alfil _español_

Carlsen no enamora. Y mucho menos arrebata.


----------



## lector habitual (9 Nov 2014)

Buenas tardes, pillo sitio y entro a seguir la partida


----------



## computer_malfuction (9 Nov 2014)

Pues ahora no está ninguno de los dos.


----------



## Ignadaptado (9 Nov 2014)

Parece que habrá ofensiva al rey de Carlsen, mientras Anand ha tomado la columna d.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Nov 2014)

Carlsen atacando con todo (19. Tg3)


----------



## lector habitual (9 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Carlsen atacando con todo (19. Tg3)



y amenaza Ah6


----------



## Clavisto (9 Nov 2014)

lector habitual dijo:


> y amenaza Ah6



La máquina dice que la igualdad es total; pero claro, eso siempre y cuando seas una máquina.

Peligrosísima posición.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (9 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Carlsen atacando con todo (19. Tg3)



Me reincorporo un ratito y dejo la posición para despistados.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Nov 2014)

Jodeeerrr...Echadle un vistazo a la variante que sale con 20. Ah6

De locos.

Como la juegue Carlsen, arde el tablero.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2014 at 15:12 ----------

Ná.

h4........


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (9 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Jodeeerrr...Echadle un vistazo a la variante que sale con 20. Ah6
> 
> De locos.
> 
> Como la juegue Carlsen, arde el tablero.



Mi "amigo" de twitter Nigel Short propone aquí 20 h4

Edito, el inglés lo ha clavado.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (9 Nov 2014)

Según Judith Polgar 20. Bh6 gxh6 21. Rxg6+ hxg6 22. Qxg6+ Kf8 23. Qxf6+ Qf7 24. Qxh6+ Ke8 25. Qh8+ Qg8 26. Qxe5 Linea de locos.


----------



## Ignadaptado (9 Nov 2014)

juan3 dijo:


> pero no descansan ni un dia?



Cada dos días. Mañana, por ejemplo, descansan.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (9 Nov 2014)

Yo aquí de Vishy jugaría Rh8, y rezaría....


----------



## Ignadaptado (9 Nov 2014)

Uff, Axf5, podría ser el primer patinazo de Anand.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (9 Nov 2014)

juan3 dijo:


> no entiendo mucho este nivel pero por la posicion parace que carlsen esta atacando y tiene algo de ventaja,pero a saber.



El ataque a primera vista es fortísimo. Yo estaría acojonado.







Aunque a Vishy se le ve bastante tranquilo.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Nov 2014)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Uff, Axf5, podría ser el primer patinazo de Anand.



Normal. Tiene miedo.

Yo también lo tendría.


----------



## computer_malfuction (9 Nov 2014)

Adiós alfil.Lógico.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (9 Nov 2014)

Qd7 no ha molado nada, si cambian reinas ¿Quien lo tiene mucho mejor?


----------



## Gurney (9 Nov 2014)

Recuerda al match del año pasado: Magnus planteando continuas posiciones "de problema" a Anand, que tiene que encontrar muchas veces movimientos únicos muy precisos.
Ayer fue 44.Dh1, pero con negras las exigencias posicionales se multiplican. De momento Anand resiste. En su favor, el match es corto, a 12 partidas. Creo que en uno a 24 partidas o de aún más sería aplastado.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2014 at 16:07 ----------

Edito: Anand acaba de mover 26...Tf8.
No sé qué habrá calculado, pero en apariencia parece pasivo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (9 Nov 2014)

Vishy se resigna a perder el peón f4. Clara ventaja para Carlsen.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (9 Nov 2014)

Ya queda poco


----------



## lector habitual (9 Nov 2014)

Columna E totalmente dominada, Anand está perdido


----------



## Clavisto (9 Nov 2014)

Chungo: de esta no le salva ni Perry.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (9 Nov 2014)

Os dejo aquí el vídeo de la primera partida de ayer analizada por un Maestro Fide, para los que deseen profundizar.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05SXT9ZEH9A

En cuanto a la actual, sintiéndolo mucho, creo que la posición de Vishy está a punto de colapsar 







Magnus lo ha cocinado a fuego lento.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2014 at 16:21 ----------










b5?????????????????????????





Nooooooooooo !!!!!


----------



## Gurney (9 Nov 2014)

Buscando algo de contrajuego, no?

---------- Post added 09-nov-2014 at 16:25 ----------

Según la máquina, respuesta dudosa de Carlsen.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2014 at 16:26 ----------

Sigo editando: parece que no, que es buena.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (9 Nov 2014)

¿Para cuando Re7 o Re8?


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (9 Nov 2014)

juan3 dijo:


> que hace carlsen levantandose y poniendose la chaqueta?
> tiene frio o que



Intenta mostrar tranquilidad y pausa en una posición en la que Vishy tiene 9 minutos para 10 movimientos.

Guerra psicológica ....


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (9 Nov 2014)

juan3 dijo:


> eso pense yo hace unas jugadas pero parace que no eran buenos movimientos..



Porque Carlsen es mas de complicar que de simplificar, pero simplificando las blancas aumentaban su ventaja. Creo yo.


----------



## Gurney (9 Nov 2014)

Muy expresivo Carlsen, está gruñendo por el poco tiempo que le queda

---------- Post added 09-nov-2014 at 16:42 ----------

Anand sigue con su cara de esfinge


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (9 Nov 2014)

por fin, +10 caracteres


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (9 Nov 2014)

juan3 dijo:


> eso pense yo hace unas jugadas pero parace que no eran buenos movimientos..



Si 31. Re7 Qxf5 32. Rxb4 axb4 33. Qc4+ Kh8 34. Qf7 Rg8 35. Re8 and mate vía Judith Polgar.


----------



## Gurney (9 Nov 2014)

Parece que 34...h5 es error grave de Anand

Shake hands, 1-0


----------



## Ignadaptado (9 Nov 2014)

Anand, menos de 4 minutos para 6 jugadas, y pierde el peón f3.

Se acabó, cagada monumental en apuros de tiempo y a casa con un 0. Qué pena.


----------



## Nasus (9 Nov 2014)

Vaya cagada


----------



## computer_malfuction (9 Nov 2014)

Ganó Carlsen


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (9 Nov 2014)

Listo, no hay mas.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (9 Nov 2014)

Ha ganado Magnus, h5 fue un suicidio.







Como me jode. !!!


----------



## Clavisto (9 Nov 2014)

No se puede jugar así de pasivo contra alguien como Carlsen.

Mal, muy mal Vishy.


----------



## Gurney (10 Nov 2014)

Esto acaba de empezar, no está decidido.

Lo malo es que tiene un regusto a lo mismo que pasó hace un año. 
Es más, Magnus ni siquiera ha necesitado -como necesitó en Chenai- algunas partidas para darse cuenta de que un match por el título mundial es muy distinto a los torneos tops del resto de la temporada. En la primera partida, Anand estuvo contra las cuerdas, y en esta segunda tras la apertura sus posibilidades eran o entablar o perder, en ningún momento hubo riesgo para Magnus.
Nigel Short dijo que los errores no surgen del vacío: ayer Anand estuvo muy presionado en una posición muy incómoda durante muchos movimientos y con poco tiempo en el reloj. No cometió ningún error reseñable en sus movimientos anteriores. Tal vez el error fuera elegir la Berlinesa y que el experto en exprimir berlinesas le colocara una línea anti-Berlinesa.

No obstante, pese a los ríos de tinta, creo que todo se resume en que Magnus juega con una precisión muy superior al resto. Anand tendría posibilidades de ganar en match, siendo el favorito, a cualquier jugador vivo que no fuera Carlsen. Pero Magnus es demasiado preciso, y además tiene más energía que él, sabe que jugar partidas largas es otro factor para ir minando a Anand. 
Me gustaría que Anand ganara mañana, sería emocionante.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Nov 2014)

La única posibilidad de Anand era ir a por todas en el inicio del match: no puedes jugarle una española-berlinesa a un tipo que es un MONSTRUO posicional.

¿Pá qué están las sicilianas, joder?

Yo creo que esto se va a decir aún más rápidamente que el año pasado.


----------



## Gurney (10 Nov 2014)

Magnus también hace esquemas antisicilianos con la Rossolimo.
Y a saber si no ha preparado algo en plan siciliana cerrada...
Creo que la estrategia de Anand es intentar ganar con blancas y tratar de entablar todo con negras a base de Berlinesas y Semieslavas (veremos, si Magnus hace d4).


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2014)

Bueno, vamos a por la tercera.

Desde ya digo que me temo lo peor.


----------



## Gurney (11 Nov 2014)

Svidler sobre la posición que Anand ha buscado (obviamente preparada de casa) "Extremadamente aguda, pero aún bien conocida".
Estamos en el movimiento 15

---------- Post added 11-nov-2014 at 13:12 ----------

Esto es lo que casi todo el mundo le estaba pidiendo a Anand, líneas extremas desde el principio.
Veremos que pasa.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2014)

Yo no sé, pero ahora mismo (esperando la jugada 16 de Anand) el juego blanco pende de un hilo muy fino en forma de peón en c7: el más mínimo error y adiós.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2014 at 13:22 ----------

Al menos hoy le está echando pelotas.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2014)

Vamos, Vishy, ¡por tu madre!, ¡cómete el peón de b6!

---------- Post added 11-nov-2014 at 14:57 ----------

¡Se lo comió!

Jojojo...


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (11 Nov 2014)

Joder, llego y veo al tigre con una posición muy chula







Vamos Vishy!!!


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2014)

Pero si es que es la única, Scarus: jugar aperturas FUERTES, de doble filo, aunque estén estudiadas hasta la jugada 20 (como ha pasado en esta). 

El talón de Aquiles de Carlsen son las aperturas, eso es algo que sabe todo el mundo. ¡Pues ahí hay que apretar, joder! Sin dejarle llegar al medio juego, y ni te digo al final.

Esta no se le escapa a Anand.


----------



## Gurney (11 Nov 2014)

Magnus en el filo. Pero está clavando los mejores movimientos. 24.Dd7 recién movido. El resto era desventajoso.


----------



## Trecet (11 Nov 2014)

jopetas lo tiene contra las cuerdas


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2014)

juan3 dijo:


> no hay directo en castellano no?



Creo que Marca lo da en español, pero yo prefiero no oír a nadie.


----------



## Gurney (11 Nov 2014)

Ayer Carlsen echó unas canastas:

https://twitter.com/NastiaKarlovich/status/530329145902129152


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (11 Nov 2014)

Fijaros en el tiempo.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2014)

Jugada clave ahora

¿Da6 o 0-0?


----------



## Trecet (11 Nov 2014)

Torre a A1 y carril


----------



## JohnDoe (11 Nov 2014)

juan3 dijo:


> no hay directo en castellano no?



ICC lo da en español pero es de pago.

playchess.com también tiene análisis en español y creo que las retransmisiones ahora son gratis.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (11 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Jugada clave ahora
> 
> ¿Da6 o 0-0?



Da6 a mi me pinta muy bien.

Esto "ve" mi "amigo " Nigel Short que algo mas que yo sabe 25. 0-0 Rc8 26. Qa7 Rb5 27. Rb1 Rxb1 28. Rxb1 Bd6


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2014)

Scarus Coerulus dijo:


> Da6 a mi me pinta muy bien.
> 
> Esto "ve" mi "amigo " Nigel Short que algo mas que yo sabe 25. 0-0 Rc8 26. Qa7 Rb5 27. Rb1 Rxb1 28. Rxb1 Bd6



Con Da6 se gana la calidad, pero creo que Anand está deseando poner en uego su torre de rey y buscarle refugio a este.

Da6 es de máquina; el enroque es humana y mantiene la ventaja


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (11 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Con Da6 se gana la calidad, pero creo que Anand está deseando poner en uego su torre de rey y buscarle refugio a este.
> 
> Da6 es de máquina; el enroque es humana y mantiene la ventaja



Qa6 is only way to be close to winning ... Teymur Rajabov

Si queréis seguirla bien comentada y con gráficos de la posición actualizada a cada movimiento,os recomiendo abriros el twitter en otra pestaña y buscar el hashtag #CarlsenAnand


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (11 Nov 2014)

Creo que Qa6 antes del enroque puede ser un error que le haga perder la presión que ejerce ahora.


----------



## Trecet (11 Nov 2014)

Vishi enroque corto


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2014)

Enroque. Normal.

Mucha tela que cortar...


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (11 Nov 2014)

Espero que Anand gane aquí, si no lo va a tener muy difícil para llevarse la corona, no matarlo aquí sería una losa muy pesada.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2014)

juan3 dijo:


> enroque de anand,es buena pero mas pasiva que otras variantes



Pero está bien, tampoco vamos a pedir milagros a estas alturas...Hay partida y puede ganar; aparte la ventaja de tiempo.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (11 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Pero está bien, tampoco vamos a pedir milagros a estas alturas...Hay partida y puede ganar; aparte la ventaja de tiempo.



¿Tienen hoy tb una hora mas cada uno?


----------



## Trecet (11 Nov 2014)

Rc8 magnus, jeje


----------



## Nerea_JL (11 Nov 2014)

Con la posicion que tiene ahora Anand gano hasta yo, que me viene justo para saber poner las piezas sobre el tablero 

Mucha ventaja como para desperdiciarla.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2014)

Tc8 de Carlsen. Única.

Es un monstruo jugando estas posiciones. Anand tendrá que sudar para ganar.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2014 at 15:27 ----------

Veo la cara de Anand y veo un bajón...


----------



## Trecet (11 Nov 2014)

¿Véis Db7?


----------



## Ignadaptado (11 Nov 2014)

Entro en el descanso del curro y veo que Anand tiene una buena posición. Quizá el plan a seguir sea Tc6 para llevar la otra torre a b1 y luego la dama a b8.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (11 Nov 2014)

Trecet dijo:


> ¿Véis Db7?



No, la verdad. ¿Que aporta?

Anand necesita eter mas piezas en juego para sacar ventaja, pero hacerlo es perder demasiados movimientos.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2014)

Bueno, me la juego visto lo que estoy viendo:

Tablas o victoria de Carlsen.

Me cago en la puta...


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (11 Nov 2014)

edito: vi mal.


----------



## Trecet (11 Nov 2014)

Joer que se la lía...


----------



## Wolfgang Amadeus (11 Nov 2014)

Con Carlsen se tiene la sensacion de que en el fondo es una especie de ordenador. Si no te gana jugando, te gana el match psicologico, como ocurrio hace dos dias donde Anand hizo algo inconcebible.


----------



## Trecet (11 Nov 2014)

DIOSSSSSSSSS Ab4


----------



## LoneWolf (11 Nov 2014)

Me gustaba más 27. Ae5 con la amenaza de e4


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (11 Nov 2014)

Por fin va a empezar el movimiento.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2014)

Toda la partida gira en torno a dos peones: el de a3 y el de c7.

"Los peones son el alma del ajedrez"


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (11 Nov 2014)

Carlsen tiene 13 minutos para 13 jugadas, con el tablero ardiendo. Lo tiene crudo.







Esta es la imagen de la partida de hoy.


----------



## Ignadaptado (11 Nov 2014)

¿Y el sacrificio de calidad DXB4, DXC6, DE7?

No, falla por Tf8. Pena.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2014)

Buena jugada de Anand (Ta1)

Todavía puede ganar.


----------



## Nasus (11 Nov 2014)

Yo creo que Anand va a ganar seguro por tiempo. Carseln tiene 10 minutos para 12 movimientos.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (11 Nov 2014)

Ta1 de Vishy... y Carlsen, once minutos para trece movimientos!


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (11 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Buena jugada de Anand (Ta1)
> 
> Todavía puede ganar.



¿Que intenta con eso?


----------



## burbujeado (11 Nov 2014)

6 minutos a Carlsen


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2014)

Joder qué tensión se respira.

Están los dos con el corazón a 180

---------- Post added 11-nov-2014 at 16:11 ----------




licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> ¿Que intenta con eso?



Ata al alfil negro a la defensa de su único contrajuego y prácticamente le deja sin jugadas.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2014 at 16:12 ----------

Si antes lo digo...BLUUUUNNNDEERRR de Carlsen con su alfil!!!


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (11 Nov 2014)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> ¿Que intenta con eso?



28.Ta1! de Anand parece genial, al activar la última pieza y adelantarse a 28...Aa5 (29.Db7) y 28...Ad2 (29.Txa3).

Magnus mueve, Aa5


----------



## Wolfgang Amadeus (11 Nov 2014)

Menuda cagada de Carlsen... alfil a5...


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (11 Nov 2014)

Ahora mismo Dc4







Carlsen rinde en breve !


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2014)

Qué carilla se le ha quedado a Magnus...Tiene más ojeras que Kubrick durante el rodaje de "El Resplandor"


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (11 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Qué carilla se le ha quedado a Magnus...Tiene más ojeras que Kubrick durante el rodaje de "El Resplandor"


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2014)

Vishy va a hacerle sufrir sin jugar; por no abandonar Carlsen por pura terquedad. Táctica de desgaste mental.

La partida está decidida.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2014 at 16:30 ----------

Se acabó.

Carlsen se marcha sin decir ni una palabra.

Hay match.

Partida IMPORTANTÍSIMA la de mañana.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (11 Nov 2014)

Aquí la posición final 







El tigre ha vuelto, y yo que me alegro. 

El juego perfecto y maquinal de Magnus no me dice nada, aunque reconozco su maestría en los finales.

En cambio el Indio es un gran campeón humano y una gran persona, reconocido esto por toda la élite.

Felicidades Vishy! Hay Match!


----------



## Cuak Cuak (11 Nov 2014)

Scarus Coerulus dijo:


> Aquí la posición final



Joer macho, premio a la imagen más cutre del hilo... :XX:


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2014)

Gran partida de Anand. Muy buena preparación casera. Otros, mientras tanto, echando unas canastas. Hoy echará un partido de curling, supongo.

Repito lo que dije antes del inicio del match: Carlsen no es el del año pasado y Anand se ha preparado a conciencia. Tanto que hoy, al fin, ha roto la muralla.

Y un estado de cosas tal no cambia de un día para otro.

Increíbles en Carlsen los errores cometidos cuando ya había pasado lo peor (jugadas 23 y 26): eso no lo hubiera hecho el año pasado ni harto de vino.

Algo pasa con Magnus.

Vishy ante la oportunidad de su vida.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (11 Nov 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Joer macho, premio a la imagen más cutre del hilo... :XX:



Hoyga Don pato se hace lo que se puede, son vía twitter.


----------



## Gurney (11 Nov 2014)

Jeje, he salido a entrenar en el movimiento 25, y mientras estaba colgado de las anillas me estaba acordando de Anand, animándolo mentalmente, y cuando llego me encuentro con esto!
Grandísima partida de Anand!
Por supuesto que hay match, aunque creo que la partida de mañana será algo en plan "control de daños" por parte de Magnus y "a ver si consigo entablar contra e4" por parte de Anand, pero ojalá me equivoque y el noruego salga a partir a Anand por la mitad.
Pero puede que venga una cierta sucesión de partidas tablíferas desde el inicio. Ambos han demostrado su fuerza terrible ante posiciones con ligera ventaja, de modo que los riesgos han de ser calculados con mucho cuidado.

De momento el match está siendo muuuuuy interesante y emocionante, y con mucha calidad (obviando el error bajo mucha presión de Anand en la partida 2).

Y si Anand ganara mañana?


----------



## Wolfgang Amadeus (11 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Gran partida de Anand. Muy buena preparación casera. Otros, mientras tanto, echando unas canastas. Hoy echará un partido de curling, supongo.
> 
> Repito lo que dije antes del inicio del match: Carlsen no es el del año pasado y Anand se ha preparado a conciencia. Tanto que hoy, al fin, ha roto la muralla.
> 
> ...



Es la oportunidad de su vida teniendo en cuenta que Calrsen parece tener un cerebro de Silicio y que Anand es 21 años mayor. No se si habra algun campeon del mundo con tanta edad, pero Anand esta demostrando que el desgaste fisico al menos, no va con el.

Por otra parte si Carlsen fallase, tendria muchas mas oportunidades. Espero que Carlsen y Caruana nos den unos años de rivalidad vibrante. No un Kasparov-Karpov, pero al menos que le den mas rivalidad pura al campeonato del mundo.


----------



## porrompompero (11 Nov 2014)

Carlsen sigue siendo el claro favorito, y esto se vio con claridad en las dos primeras partidas. 

En la primera partida, Anand con blancas: A pesar de que Anand juega una novedad teorica contra la Grunfeld que le deja en una posicion dominante en el medio juego; después, poco a poco, deja que Carlsen se le suba a la chepa y le coloque el peon en a3 (aunque luego a Carlsen se le pase Te3).

En la segunda partida, Anand con negras: Un Anand que se derrumba ante la presión de un ataque precipitado en el flanco de rey que no tenía visos de salir adelante.

Anand hoy tuvo la "suerte" de entrar en una apertura-posicion que llevaba concienzudamente preparada de "casa". Carlsen mantuvo el tipo como buenamente pudo (consumiendo tiempo) hasta la jugada... ¿~26 ~28?, en la que se derrumba con Aa5. 

Hasta ahora Anand ha demostrado que su preparación es muy superior a la de Carlsen, pero no creo que a la larga consiga imponerse a Carlsen solo en base a una excelente preparación. 

De cualquier modo, con esta victoria del "tigre" Anand, el campeonato del mundo de ajedrez se ha puesto mucho mas interesante.

Por cierto, y aunque no lo parezca, ¡yo también quiero que gane Vishy! (por su personalidad y porque ya debe tener doble nacionalidad después de vivir tantos años en España...  )


----------



## Cosmopolita (11 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Algo pasa con Magnus.
> Vishy ante la oportunidad de su vida.



Hace un año o alo así, Evgeny Sveshnikov (hay una variante suya en Defensa Siciliana) dijo después de partida Carlsen-Nakamura que a Carlsen hay que darle caña con buena preparación pre-partida. Carlsen es un genio y nadie en su sano suicio lo va a negar. Pero comparar a Carlsen con Fischer en el campo de preparación casera es UN INSULTO CON MAYUSCULAS. Fischer era un titano de trabjo. Carlsen en ese aspecto es un poco vago. En lo que va de años noruego iba en plan "divo" y tal vez por eso ha aflojado un poquito. En la reuda de prensa Anad dijo que ha empezado a jugar cerca de 24.Dxb6, lu cual se ha traducido en la diferencia de tiempo entre ambos (creo que 40minutos vs. 6 minutos). Anand simplemente ha aprovechado la preperación casera , cosa que nunca era algo destacado por parte de Carlsen. Después de 9.Cf3 Carlsen se ha tomado 15 minutos para pensar.

Lenotxo:

Anand caza a Carlsen y remonta | Deportes | EL PAÍS


----------



## lector habitual (11 Nov 2014)

Buenas, acabo de llegar de currar... ¿alguien puede poner algún buen enlace comentado de la partida?


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2014)

lector habitual dijo:


> Buenas, acabo de llegar de currar... ¿alguien puede poner algún buen enlace comentado de la partida?



PLAY CHESS MURCIA: Mundial de Ajedrez Anand - Carlsen (3)por David Martínez y Jan Gustafsson


----------



## lector habitual (11 Nov 2014)

También éste:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD-lzDXP41c#t=357


----------



## Clavisto (12 Nov 2014)

Vamos a por la cuarta partida que preveo clave para el futuro desarrollo del match.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Nov 2014)

Un poco plomiza,no? Queremos sangre!!


----------



## Clavisto (12 Nov 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Un poco plomiza,no? Queremos sangre!!



Pues sí; bastante rollo. De momento.


----------



## Trecet (12 Nov 2014)

Me lo parece a mi o están buscando tablas?


----------



## Clavisto (12 Nov 2014)

Trecet dijo:


> Me lo parece a mi o están buscando tablas?



Ya no: c4 de Carlsen. Empieza el cachondeo.

Lo que es el ajedrez: cambio de caballos, entrega de peón y el tablero da un vuelco.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Nov 2014)

Anand responde con una jugada tablífera, _Ae4_. No es mala, tal y como está el match.

Creo que sólo irá a por la partida si Magnus se desata un poco más, como ha dado a entender con su c4.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Nov 2014)

Por cierto que está bien rica la Sopiko...


----------



## Clavisto (12 Nov 2014)

Jugada importante la que tiene que jugar ahora Anand (23ª)

---------- Post added 12-nov-2014 at 15:47 ----------

Algunas jugadas dudosas de Anand tras el impetuoso avance a c4 de Carlsen le han dado la oportunidad a este de "estirar las piernas" y hacerse con la iniciativa. 

La posición del indio sigue siendo buena, con la pareja de alfiles centralizados; pero ha de solucionar el problema del caballo en h7 y su peón débil de a7 (acaba de jugar Cf8; la máquina dice que es dudosa. Puede que su apuesta por las tablas -19...Ae4- no haya sido una buena idea: le ha dado aire a Magnus. Cuidadín)


----------



## 1auno (12 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Por cierto que está bien rica la Sopiko...



Pena que mide 1.50 y pesa 30 kilos :cook:


----------



## Clavisto (12 Nov 2014)

juan3 dijo:


> se ve que es una partida mucho mas tranquila que ayer



No hay partida tranquila en un campeonato del mundo.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Nov 2014)

Tablas (2-2). Bueno para Anand. 

Mañana jornada de descanso. Para todos.


----------



## Gurney (12 Nov 2014)

Partida muy interesante, muy tensa.
Magnus ha contenido una posible debacle, como hubiera sido el que Anand ganara hoy, y al mismo tiempo ha continuado con su estrategia general del match, basada en plantear continuos problemas estratégicos y posicionales a Anand, y jugar partidas largas, que al menos lleguen al control de tiempo y 1-2 horas más. Sabe que eso le va a favorecer en la segunda mitad del match.

Anand ha declarado claramente sus intenciones, al menos para las siguientes partidas. Lucha desde el principio, como demuestra su 1...c5. Ha estado muy sólido y muy preciso, y tiene que estar contento por entablar con negras con relativa facilidad. 
Personalmente me temía lo peor en esta partida, el que Anand volviera a la Berlinesa. Hoy discutiendo con mi hermano le comentaba que en la Española con negras se puede ganar, pero con otras líneas, ya sea la Abierta (demasiado arriesgado contra Carlsen) o líneas de la cerrada como la Breyer, el Archangel, la Chigorin...Magnus es un especialista también en esas líneas, pero hay posibilidades de plantear algo a vida o a muerte. En la Berlinesa las opciones se reducen a tablas después de 70 movimientos con sufrimiento extremo o derrota. Creo que no vamos a ver más berlinesas, salvo que la siciliana cerrada o las antisicilianas de Magnus ganen un par de partidas. Incluso puede que Anand tenga preparado algo de alguna apertura algo más exótica en lo que se refiere al WCC (Caro Kan, Francesa, o incluso una Escandinava), para colocarlo en alguna partida concreta.

Espero que descansen mañana y que el viernes la lucha sea extrema.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Nov 2014)

Me ha gustado la confianza con la que Anand ha afrontado el final de la partida, algo impensable de no ser por su catártica victoria de ayer.

Carlsen las va a pasar muy putas, aunque sigue siendo el favorito.


----------



## Nerea_JL (12 Nov 2014)

Gurney dijo:


> Partida muy interesante, muy tensa.
> Magnus ha contenido una posible debacle, como hubiera sido el que Anand ganara hoy, y al mismo tiempo ha continuado con su estrategia general del match, basada en plantear continuos problemas estratégicos y posicionales a Anand, y jugar partidas largas, que al menos lleguen al control de tiempo y 1-2 horas más. Sabe que eso le va a favorecer en la segunda mitad del match.
> 
> Anand ha declarado claramente sus intenciones, al menos para las siguientes partidas. Lucha desde el principio, como demuestra su 1...c5. Ha estado muy sólido y muy preciso, y tiene que estar contento por entablar con negras con relativa facilidad.
> ...



Yo se hacer el mate pastor


----------



## Clavisto (14 Nov 2014)

Vamos a por la quinta partida...


----------



## Gurney (14 Nov 2014)

Sigue Svidler comentando, pero ya no es un monólogo: Nepomniatchi le acompaña.
Tremendos, sueltan mil líneas en solo segundos con posiciones complicadas.
Son la ostia.


----------



## Gurney (14 Nov 2014)

Movimiento 23 (mueve Magnus). Anand tiene ventaja.
Hay mucho juego en la posición, y la ironía es que Carlsen se enfrenta a la situación que más le gusta plantear: ligera ventaja que exige juego muy preciso para defenderse.
Puede perder. Se le ve en la cara que lo sabe, que le esperan 2 horas de sufrimiento. Muchos de los comentarios de Svidler/Nepo incluyen la expresión "horrible for black" o "piece down for black". Esas líneas seguro que no se acabarán viendo sobre el tablero, pero demuestran que la ruina está al acecho, y que con un solo desliz el resultado sería un probable 1-0, salvo que Anand no rematara.


----------



## Clavisto (14 Nov 2014)

Muy buena posición para Anand tras el cambio de damas.

Raro será que no la aproveche...


----------



## Gurney (14 Nov 2014)

juan3 dijo:


> carlsen no ha querido cambiar damas en la jugada 22



Sí, me ha extrañado porque parece que uno de los puntos estratégicos de Anand para el match es evitar los finales sin damas.
Ahora Magnus plantea el cambio de damas, pero al precio de destrozar su estructura de peones en el flanco de rey.

A Svidler no le gusta nada "quite horrible", "this is not a draw anyway" ha dicho.
Como decía, posibles tablas pero con mucho sufrimiento si Anand se pone a exprimirlo -que debe hacerlo.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Nov 2014)

me parece que Anand se dispone a estrujar al monstruito


----------



## Clavisto (14 Nov 2014)

Esto son tablas.

Carlsen ha estado en el filo de la navaja y se ha salvado por los pelos.

---------- Post added 14-nov-2014 at 15:30 ----------

Tablas....


----------



## Gurney (14 Nov 2014)

Tablas, y al final relativamente fáciles, pero porque Anand no ha querido empujar.
Sé que Anand está en modo ahorro de energía para la segunda mitad del match, pero hoy tenía una posición ganable. Hay que sumar cuando se pueda, ver cada partida como única. Además, si se pusiera por delante, eso da fuerza, como el maillot en el Tour.
Hoy Anand me ha decepcionado un poco.


----------



## Clavisto (14 Nov 2014)

Ya, Gurney, pero el final resultante era muy difícil de ganar con todos los peones en el mismo flanco, aunque las negras tuvieran uno doblado; así casi que vale más el caballo que el alfil.

Yo creo que ha hecho bien es ahorrárselo.


----------



## Gurney (14 Nov 2014)

Puede ser, vamos a ver mañana.
Lo malo es que estas oportunidades, aunque minúsculas, más adelante a veces se echan de menos.

No sé mucho de aperturas -y en realidad ni de ajedrez en general-, pero...se puede evitar la India de Dama y también la Nimzoindia cuando empiezas con d4?
El tema es que Anand quiere esquivar la Nimzo, pero la partida de hoy ha demostrado que Carlsen trae la India de Dama en la maleta, y al fin y al cabo se va a traducir en posiciones bastante tablíferas. Anand sabe que casi todos sus puntos enteros van a venir llevando las piezas blancas, de modo que debería intentar algún orden de jugadas concreto para buscar variantes que le favorezcan (en el sentido de posiciones complejas, con muchas piezas pesadas en el tablero).


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2014)

Llegamos al ecuador del match, señores. 

Vamos a por la sexta partida, que puede ser clave para el desarrollo de la segunda mitad.


----------



## Ignadaptado (15 Nov 2014)

De momento, Anand evita la Berlilinesa, que tan desastrosa le resultó, y juega una siliciana con variante Najdorf.

Perdón, es una Kan.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2014)

No me gusta nada como caza la perrita (19. Ae3)


----------



## Nasus (15 Nov 2014)

Esta partida va para Carlsen. Al indio lo veo un poco jodido.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2014)

No me puedo creer que Anand no haya visto Cxe5.

LA MA-DRE QUE LO PA-RIÓ


----------



## Trecet (15 Nov 2014)

Otra vez con problemas de tiempo...


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2014)

Esta partida me recuerda a una entre Botvinnik y Tal en su primer match.

El letón iba ganando de 3 puntos y decidió que ya era suficiente. Botvinnik estaba apretando pero Tal no dejaba resquicio alguno, muy a gusto en su inédita condición defensiva; tanto que por no querer ver más allá de las tablas dejó pasar una simplísima combinación ganadora que hubiera visto en cualquier partiducha a ciegas. Botvinnik retomó la iniciativa. Pero no fue suficiente para ganar.

Aquí ha pasado igual: de tanto mirar por las tablas no ha visto que ganaba en una jugada, pudiendo darle un vuelco al match.

Y ahora puede perder.


----------



## Nerea_JL (15 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> No me puedo creer que Anand no haya visto Cxe5.
> 
> LA MA-DRE QUE LO PA-RIÓ



En que jugada ha sido?

gracias.

Anand esta perdido. Esos dos peones que va a perder en su flanco de rey con las dos torres del noruego son demasiado como para tener oportunidad de tablas.

Solo se poner las fichas en el tablero ya lo digo.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2014)

Nerea_JL dijo:


> En que jugada ha sido?
> 
> gracias.



La 26............


----------



## Gurney (15 Nov 2014)

Aún hay posibilidades de tablas para Anand, con los alfiles de distinto color. No hagáis mucho caso a las valoraciones.
No obstante, me gustaría que Magnus ganase, para castigar a Anand por no ver una combinación que creo que yo podría hacer en mis partidas medio borracho en el bar.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2014 at 16:17 ----------

Edito: La posición se cae, Anand a punto de perder.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2014 at 16:17 ----------

1-0, mientras escribía.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2014)

Bueno, telón: que tire la toalla y deje de hacer el moña.

Una partida lamentable va a decidir este Campeonato del Mundo. Penoso.

Anand acaba de abandonar. Ya estaba bien de mover madera, so gañán.

Esta mierda de partida prueba varias cosas:

1. Que en la vida no existen los milagros, sólo los trucos.

2. Que la preparación con negras de Anand es la misma que pueda tener el Korchnoi de hoy en día: un Carlsen que no es ni la sombra del año pasado lo ha barrido del tablero en las tres ocasiones, sólo que en una lo dejo ir.

3. Que no es lo mismo perder como perdió la segunda (sin hacer ni el huevo, pero sin oportunidad alguna) que hacerlo como lo ha hecho hoy, con la victoria en la mano, a una jugada que hasta yo he visto. Perder así no es perder, es lo siguiente.

4. El match ha acabado, señores.

5. Caruana se hubiera follado vivo a este Carlsen como que ahora mismo cojo el dos y me voy a pasear, que bastante tiempo me han hecho perder este par de ajedreflautas.


----------



## Nerea_JL (15 Nov 2014)

Pero esa jugada 26 era matar un peon con el caballo de Anand?

Soy una lerda total en ajedrez, no me machaqueis. Me gsta toda la parafernalia que lo rodea pero apenas se jugar.

Lo digo porque si era eso no veo el beneficio.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (15 Nov 2014)

Nerea_JL dijo:


> Pero esa jugada 26 era matar un peon con el caballo de Anand?
> 
> Soy una lerda total en ajedrez, no me machaqueis. Me gsta toda la parafernalia que lo rodea pero apenas se jugar.
> 
> Lo digo porque si era eso no veo el beneficio.



Le mata el peón y cuenta veinte.


----------



## Ignadaptado (15 Nov 2014)

Bueno, no hay que ser radical, los errores son los que dan vida al ajedrez, si no existieran todo serían tablas, el día que llegue el jugador infalible el ajedrez habrá muerto, y estos errores no son tan raros, recuerdo un par de cagadas similares en el Kramnik-Topalov de hace una década, y el top 1 de los campeonatos del mundo sigue estando en manos de Chigorin, que en su match contra Steinitz no vio un mate en una jugada, y encima en la partida decisiva del match.

Tampoco creo que el match haya finalizado, he visto a jugadores más muertos levantarse (Karpov le levantó una vez tres puntos en contra a Kasparov) y como tú has dicho, este Carlsen es más vulnerable, un Anand con las pilas puestas aún le podría hacer daño.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2014 at 16:40 ----------




Nerea_JL dijo:


> Pero esa jugada 26 era matar un peon con el caballo de Anand?
> 
> Soy una lerda total en ajedrez, no me machaqueis. Me gsta toda la parafernalia que lo rodea pero apenas se jugar.
> 
> Lo digo porque si era eso no veo el beneficio.



La idea era que la torre de h no puede comerse el caballo de las negras, porque entonces las negras capturan la torre de g. La única opción de las blancas es jugar TXG8, y entonces el caballo captura el peón de c con jaque, ganando otro peón gratis.


----------



## Nerea_JL (15 Nov 2014)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> La idea era que la torre de h no puede comerse el caballo de las negras, porque entonces las negras capturan la torre de g. La única opción de las blancas es jugar TXG8, y entonces el caballo captura el peón de c con jaque, ganando otro peón gratis.



Vale, muchas gracias.

Yo en esa jugada 26 de negras veo: caballo negro come a peon en e5, luego torre blanca de g4 mata a torre negra en g8. Caballo mata a peon en c4 y jaque. Rey sale del jaque al moverse a d3 amenazando a caballo negro. torre negra en h8 mata a torre blanca en g8. Rey blanco mata a caballo en c4. Torre negra mata a peon blanco en g2 y torre blanca mata a peon negro en h6. Tanta ventaja era ese movimiento???

No me se ni la nomenclatura del tablero y digo burradas, pero me gusta


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2014)

Nerea_JL dijo:


> Vale, muchas gracias.
> 
> Yo en esa jugada 26 de negras veo: caballo negro come a peon en e5, luego torre blanca de g4 mata a torre negra en g8. Caballo mata a peon en c4 y jaque. Rey sale del jaque al moverse a d3 amenazando a caballo negro. torre negra en h8 mata a torre blanca en g8. Rey blanco mata a caballo en c4. Torre negra mata a peon blanco en g2 y torre blanca mata a peon negro en h6. Tanta ventaja era ese movimiento???
> 
> No me se ni la nomenclatura del tablero y digo burradas, pero me gusta



Tu análisis falla aquí: 

_Rey sale del jaque al moverse a d3 amenazando a caballo negro.* torre negra en h8 mata a torre blanca en g8*_

En la negrita se juega Caballo a b2, jaque; con lo que se salva.


----------



## Nerea_JL (15 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Tu análisis falla aquí:
> 
> _Rey sale del jaque al moverse a d3 amenazando a caballo negro.* torre negra en h8 mata a torre blanca en g8*_
> 
> En la negrita se juega Caballo a b2, jaque; con lo que se salva.



Vale, nuevo jaque, caballo a salvo y a entonces comer tranquilamente la torre blanca en g8.

Ahora si. Graciaaaaaas 

---------- Post added 15-nov-2014 at 18:43 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Ya estaba bien de mover madera, so gañán.



No se si es argot de ajedrez o te lo has inventado pero me he reido como una tonta con la frase :XX::XX:


----------



## Gurney (15 Nov 2014)

No veo terminado aún el match, Magnus no está fino, y puede que este Anand disminuido pudiera ganar otra partida. Eso sí, si Carlsen gana 1 sola partida más, la remontada sería casi imposible.
Por cierto, que gane quien sea pero que no acaben empatando, discrepo del sistema de desempate a base de partidas rápidas, blitz y en última instancia armaggedon.


----------



## Cosmopolita (16 Nov 2014)

Lo prometido es deuda. Mi foto con Averbach de 2009 (duelo entre Karpov y Kasparov en Valencia(


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (16 Nov 2014)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda. Mi foto con Averbach de 2009 (duelo entre Karpov y Kasparov en Valencia(
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



¿Donde está?


----------



## Cosmopolita (16 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Donde está?



He tendio que actualizar Tapatalk antes de subirla...


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## lector habitual (16 Nov 2014)

Buenos días,

Sexta partida comentada de forma muy instructiva:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apIHQMAM-pw&list=UU1FxQZNOqPSaEiT8AlWSPnQ


----------



## Clavisto (16 Nov 2014)

Averbach siempre me pareció un buen tipo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (16 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Averbach siempre me pareció un buen tipo.



¿A qué tiene mejor aspecto en la foto que Spasski ahora? He conocido también a Lothar Schmid (árbitro de match Spassi-Fischer) .



Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gurney (16 Nov 2014)

El minuto que pudo cambiar el Mundial de Ajedrez entre Carlsen y Anand - YouTube

Fue un error claro. No obstante, por cada error de Anand estoy convencido que cualquier GM +2700 habría cometido otro. Salvo picos de forma de Caruana, y tal vez el Kramnik más posicional, no veo a nadie que pudiera aguantar a este Magnus, aunque no esté fino.
El sillón de Sochi está muy caliente, es difícil de dominar.

---------- Post added 16-nov-2014 at 19:09 ----------

Buena foto Cosmopolita.
Le retaste?


----------



## Cuak Cuak (16 Nov 2014)

Joder, sí que está calvorota Paco Vallejo.


----------



## Nasus (17 Nov 2014)

Un poco loca la apertura de hoy no?


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2014)

Nasus dijo:


> Un poco loca la apertura de hoy no?



Cada uno ha hecho sus 20 primeras jugadas prácticamente al toque. Anand ha empezado a pensar ahora, en la 25ª


----------



## Cuak Cuak (17 Nov 2014)

Qué, cómo va la cosa... Voy a ver qué dicen en chessbomb.


----------



## Nerea_JL (17 Nov 2014)

El flanco de reina de Carlsen está algo debilitado, con esos dos peones frente a los 4 del indio.

Eso lo he visto yo sola :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Cuak Cuak (17 Nov 2014)

Nerea_JL dijo:


> El flanco de reina de Carlsen está algo debilitado, con esos dos peones frente a los 4 del indio.
> 
> Eso lo he visto yo sola :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:



Esperemos que eso dé lugar a un buen final de juego y no a unas tablas precipitadas, que es lo que me temo que pasará.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2014)

Quiera Dios que el fischeriano sacrificio de alfil de Anand acabe en tablas, porque sino es para matarlo en cuanto acabe la partida.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (17 Nov 2014)

Los movimientos 5 y 30 de negras, buff, llaman la atención.

Y 26 minutos...


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Quiera Dios que el fischeriano sacrificio de alfil de Anand acabe en tablas, porque sino es para matarlo en cuanto acabe la partida.



Matarlo para nada, echarle esos cojones contra Carlsen y yendo un punto abajo es de aplaudir. Mejor esto que caguetas tablíferos como Kramnik o Leko.


----------



## Nasus (17 Nov 2014)

No entiendo que ha pretendido Anand en la jugada 31. Tiene un peon mas y un alfil que es superior al caballo. Y cambia el alfil por 2 peones ?? WTF? 

Se resigna a luchar por unas tablas que ya veremos si consigue, la maquina le da una ventaja de 2 puntos a Carlsen. 

De verdad entregar ese alfil era el modo mas facil de conseguir tablas ? Que me lo expliquen.


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Nov 2014)

Bueno, con sólo dos peones veo difícil que Carlsen gane, aún con la pieza de más, pero vamos a ver. De momento va a por el peón c.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2014)

Carlsen tiene casi dos horas de tiempo para pensar este final.

No habría más preguntas, señoría, si fuera el del año pasado.

Estamos hablando del que probablemente sea el mejor jugador de la historia por lo que a finales de partida se refiere.

Wait and see.


----------



## Nerea_JL (17 Nov 2014)

2 horas de aburrimiento.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2014)

Nerea_JL dijo:


> 2 horas de aburrimiento.



En los finales de partida como este, querida, se encuentra lo más puro del ajedrez.

Dime qué ves en este otro:


----------



## Cuak Cuak (17 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> En los finales de partida como este, querida, se encuentra lo más puro del ajedrez.
> 
> Dime qué ves en este otro:



Yo aquí veo una clara victoria negra, tanto si mueven blancas, como si mueven negras... ¿dónde está el truco? ¿Está el tablero rotado?


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Yo aquí veo una clara victoria negra, tanto si mueven blancas, como si mueven negras... ¿dónde está el truco? ¿Está el tablero rotado?



Son tablas. Mueva quien mueva.


----------



## Gurney (17 Nov 2014)

Acabo de llegar y me encuentro con este final.
Hoy veremos 120 movimientos si hace falta, hasta que Anand se parta por la mitad.
Y si finalmente son tablas (que no me extrañaría que fueran por la regla de los 50 movimientos), Magnus estaría también contento por seguir desgastando a Anand.

PS: El problema son tablas: si mueven blancas comienza con Rg7, manteniéndose equidistante entre el peón propio -para apoyarlo- y el rival -para capturarlo-. Si mueven negras es algo más complicado pero creo que acaba ahogándose en a8, porque si el peón negro coronado en dama termina capturando el peón blanco en c7, el rey queda sin movimiento.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (17 Nov 2014)

Vale, ya he analizado el problema de Clavisto, con las tablas de Nalimov y todo. Pues sólo es tablas si mueven blancas, si mueven negras ganan negras impepinablemente.


----------



## Gurney (17 Nov 2014)

Hombre, la idea es intentar verlo tú en el tablero.
Con negras no termino de ver las tablas.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2014 at 18:32 ----------

Cuak cuak, has visto la ruta del rey si mueven las blancas, controlando ambos peones?


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2014)

Efectivamente, es sólo si mueven blancas. Si el peón estuviera en a6 el enunciado sería válido. Pero no deja de ser maravilloso.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (17 Nov 2014)

Gurney dijo:


> Hombre, la idea es intentar verlo tú en el tablero.
> Con negras no termino de ver las tablas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-nov-2014 at 18:32 ----------
> ...



Sí sí, la he visto... Está muy bien el problema.


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Nov 2014)

En cuanto caiga el peón b son tablas. No veo cómo pueda ganar Carlsen.

Y ahora, cambio de torres forzado.

Por cierto, el problema, muy curioso. Yo también di por hecho al principio que ganaban negras.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2014)

Lo de Carlsen ya empieza a ser una falta de respeto. O una pataleta.

Grande, Anand; y estúpido, Clavisto.


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Nov 2014)

Sinceramente, no sé de qué va Carlsen. Ojalá perdiera la partida, por plasta.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2014)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Sinceramente, no sé de qué va Carlsen. Ojalá perdiera la partida, por plasta.



Está jugando a que Anand pierda la torre en los apuros de tiempo por un salto de caballo.

Muy feo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> Está jugando a que Anand pierda la torre en los apuros de tiempo por un salto de caballo.
> 
> Muy feo.



A mi tambien me lo parece,tratar de ganar por aburrimiento es una falta de clase total...


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2014)

Están jugando al toque.

Esto ya parece la escena final de una película.

Menudo cabreo debe tener Anand.


----------



## Gurney (17 Nov 2014)

Creo que fue Alekhine el que decía que para ganarle había que ganarle la apertura, el juego medio y el final. 
Carlsen es un tour de force, es su estilo. Es un poco el Lebron del ajedrez.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2014)

Por cierto que están poniendo fino al noruego en los comentarios de Chessbomb.

Lo que no debe ser, no puede ser. Y menos en el Campeón del Mundo.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2014 at 19:09 ----------

Anand acaba de hablar con el árbitro.


----------



## Gurney (17 Nov 2014)

Anand se ha ido a buscar al árbitro.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2014 at 19:10 ----------

Carlsen estará contento, cansando y desestabilizando a la esfinge Anand.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2014)

Supongo que para decirle cuente las jugadas en el final que se va a producir y que ya está sobre el tablero: torre y caballo contra torre.

Se le nota de mala leche al indio.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (17 Nov 2014)

Pues hace bien... ¿No les hacen jugar cada vez más torneos blitz en aras del espectáculo que se supone debe ser el ajedrez del siglo XXI? Pues ahora a apechugar con las consecuencias, que es que estos jugadores jóvenes están acostumbrados a las triquiñuelas de las partidas rápidas.


----------



## Gurney (17 Nov 2014)

No está de más mirar esto para el aficionado: así aprendemos como defender ese "final de tablas" que se suele perder.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (17 Nov 2014)

ahora caballo y torre contra torre .

Tiempo restante
Carlsen: 53.05
Anand: 13.18

Deben ser tablas.


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Nov 2014)

Carlsen, empeñado en demostrar que él la tiene más grande que nadie y gana por sus cojones. Cabrón...


----------



## Gurney (17 Nov 2014)

Yo estoy a favor de que sigan jugando.
Regla de los 50 movimientos y ya está. Pero aquí se juega hasta el final, hasta caerse muerto.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2014)

Carlsen tiene de plazo hasta la jugada 154 para dar MATE a Anand.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (17 Nov 2014)

La gente nunca está contenta con nada... Si fueran dos rusos criados en la pesada burocracia tardo-soviética, estarían pactando tablas desde la apertura y entonces sí que sería un coñazo. Para una vez que juegan como debe jugarse al ajedrez y todavía os quejáis... Disfrutad de campeonatos del mundo con no-rusos, que esto sólo se vive de vez en cuando.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2014)

Hoy sí que no me pierdo la rueda de prensa. Si la hay.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (17 Nov 2014)

Yo quiero que enfoquen a la Sopiko... Sólo veo el ajedrez para ver a la furcia de 2300 Elo de turno.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Nov 2014)

Esto es jugar con la tactica de la seleccion española en sus buenos tiempos,toque infinito sin ningun desborde arriba hasta asquear al rival...

Lo mismo funciona pero quedas como un capullo integral y no se si compensa...


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2014)

Vishy no hace más que mirarle a los ojos. El otro creo que ni sabe que hay una persona enfrente de él. 

Forever autist.


----------



## Gurney (17 Nov 2014)

Kasparov obligaría a Carlsen con su mirada asesina a ofrecerle tablas.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (17 Nov 2014)

Se acabó... Vaya cara de cabreo el Anand.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2014)

Se acabó. Hasta se han chocado las manos.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2014 at 19:24 ----------

Ahí tienes a la Sopiko, Pato; medirá metro y medio, pero es un melafo de libro de aperturas abiertas.


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Nov 2014)

Parará ya, que ya no tienen material para hacer mate.

La rueda de prensa de Anand: "Pues sí, creo que Carlsen es un hijoputa y tal...".

Por cierto que no me extrañaría que fuese la partida más larga de la historia de los campeonatos mundiales.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (17 Nov 2014)

Joder con el Svidler... En la vida he visto una cara a la que le siente peor un pendiente en la oreja. Es que no le pega ni con cola...


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (17 Nov 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> La gente nunca está contenta con nada... Si fueran dos rusos criados en la pesada burocracia tardo-soviética, estarían pactando tablas desde la apertura y entonces sí que sería un coñazo. Para una vez que juegan como debe jugarse al ajedrez y todavía os quejáis... Disfrutad de campeonatos del mundo con no-rusos, que esto sólo se vive de vez en cuando.



Pues hoyga, prefiero a "coñazos" soviéticos como Paul Keres, Tahl o Bronstein que a los jugadores Fritz como Carlsen.

Muy muy fea la actitud del noruego hoy, final... tablas.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Nov 2014)

O sea, que nos tiene dos horas viendo cómo hace el ganso para después regalarle el cambio de torres cuando le da el volunto.

Cada vez voy más con Anand.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2014)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Parará ya, que ya no tienen material para hacer mate.
> 
> La rueda de prensa de Anand: "Pues sí, creo que Carlsen es un hijoputa y tal...".



Si le hace eso al Korchnoi de los años setenta ahora estaría en la enfermería con un ojo morado y su rey en el culo.

Le salva que Anand es el buen chico del ajedrez.


----------



## Marpozuelo (17 Nov 2014)

Jugar hasta el último peón es una estrategia de Carlsen para agotar a Anand.


----------



## Gurney (17 Nov 2014)

Empieza la rueda de prensa.
PS: Me gusta Sopicko pero más la capo de comunicación que se sienta a la izquierda


----------



## Wolfgang Amadeus (17 Nov 2014)

Donde lo veis en directo y donde puedo ver la rueda de prensa?? 

Gracias.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2014)

Wolfgang Amadeus dijo:


> Donde lo veis en directo y donde puedo ver la rueda de prensa??
> 
> Gracias.



Esta es la página oficial:

Sochi 2014


Aquí también puedes seguir las partidas, pero sin vídeo:

ChessBomb


----------



## Nerea_JL (17 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> En los finales de partida como este, querida, se encuentra lo más puro del ajedrez.
> 
> Dime qué ves en este otro:



Pues veo que el peon negro va a llegar a "meta" y cambiar por dama o por torre tanto si mueven blancas como si mueven negras. Ganan negras si o si

Eso es lo que yo veo. No veo como pueden evitar eso las blancas


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2014)

Nerea_JL dijo:


> Pues veo que el peon negro va a llegar a "meta" y cambiar por dama o por torre tanto si mueven blancas como si mueven negras. Ganan negras si o si
> 
> Eso es lo que yo veo. No veo como pueden evitar eso las blancas



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upQ4RKHMQGg


----------



## Nerea_JL (17 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upQ4RKHMQGg



Vale lo habia entendido mal.

Yo pensaba que decias que era imposible un resultado que no fuese tablas y lo que decias es que si pueden forzarse las tablas (yo no me habria imaginado como) y por lo que veo, de diferentes modos.

Pero evidentemente para alguien que no domine el juego, como yo, lo normal es que las negras ganen. Especialmente si mueven en primer lugar pero tambien si las blancas mueven primero Lo digo por que yo sin duda si llevase blancas habria movido el rey y luego el peon :´´´(

Gracias por el video.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Nov 2014)

que tiene Carlsen en la mano o manga izquierda, que no la aparta de su oreja??


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2014)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> que tiene Carlsen en la mano o manga izquierda, que no la aparta de su oreja??



Jojojo::

No seamos mal pensados...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Nov 2014)

solo ha jugado 3 minutos de apertura y ha salido de la sala...

no quiero pensar mal pero nadie empieza una partida y se sale a los 3 minutos. y menos en un campeonato importante.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2014)

Carlsen ha evitado la variante con la que perdió la tercera partida ,(6..., Cbd7) y ha optado por c5, más incisiva.

Veremos qué pasa.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2014 at 13:27 ----------

¿Estoy mal de la vista o veo más cansado a Carlsen que a Anand?


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Nov 2014)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> solo ha jugado 3 minutos de apertura y ha salido de la sala...
> 
> no quiero pensar mal pero nadie empieza una partida y se sale a los 3 minutos. y menos en un campeonato importante.



Que alguien le quite el microreceptor. 

De momento está jugando muy rápido, parece que se tiene bien aprendida la variante c5.


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2014)

Me gusta la posición de Anand. Hay contrajuego negro, no obstante.


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Nov 2014)

Gurney dijo:


> Me gusta la posición de Anand. Hay contrajuego negro, no obstante.



No es mala, pero necesita ganar, y no veo que tenga un plan claro donde iniciar las hostilidades, la posición de Carlsen es muy sólida.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Nov 2014)

porque el niñito esta todo el rato levantandose y haciendo moñadas con la chaqueta?

Como me gustaria que perdiera para que se le quite la tonteria.

Tiene mucho que aprender.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2014)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> No es mala, pero necesita ganar, y no veo que tenga un plan claro donde iniciar las hostilidades, la posición de Carlsen es muy sólida.



Tampoco nos pasemos con las prisas que todavía quedan otras cuatro partidas.

Lo que hoy no tiene que hacer es perder: la presión está en el otro bando.


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Nov 2014)

Me gusta la opción de Aa2, para montar una batería b1-c2, ya que con la dama en el otro flanco y el otro caballo en c6 la defensa del flanco de rey podría verse comprometida.

Quiero guerra.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Nov 2014)

jo macho, que manera de tirarse en el sillon.

le han enfocado de lejos y parece Stephen Hawking.


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2014)

El tema es colocar el alfil y la dama en la diagonal b1-h7 y basándose en esa amenaza, provocar alguna debilidad en otra parte del tablero.


----------



## Nerea_JL (18 Nov 2014)

Bueno, veo que la opción de mate pastor ha quedado descartada


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Nov 2014)

Tad8 es para sacudirse las moscas con Cd7 y asi deja mal el Ab1.

no es tonto el chaval.
vaya forma de activar las piezas.


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Nov 2014)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Tad8 es para sacudirse las moscas con Cd7 y asi deja mal el Ab1.
> 
> no es tonto el chaval.
> vaya forma de activar las piezas.



Pero no puedo hacerlo de inmediato o es mate en dos, que no es tan fácil la cosa.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Nov 2014)

que pena, no la ha fallado...

si llega a comer en f6 con peón...
1...gxf6 2Dh7+ Rf8 3Dxh6+ Rg8 4Ah7+ Rh8 5Ag6+ Rg8 6Dh7+ Rf8 7Df7++

jejeje


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Nov 2014)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> que pena, no la ha fallado...
> 
> si llega a comer en f6 con peón...
> 1...gxf6 2Dh7+ Rf8 3Dxh6+ Rg8 4Ah7+ Rh8 5Ag6+ Rg8 6Dh7+ Rf8 7Df7++
> ...



Más sencillo incluso: 1. ...gxf6 2 Dh7+, Rf8 3 Dh8 ++.

Ahora Ce4 le puede dar verdaderos problemas a Carlsen.


----------



## Nerea_JL (18 Nov 2014)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> si llega a comer en f6 con peón...
> 1...gxf6 2Dh7+ Rf8 3Dxh6+ Rg8 4Ah7+ Rh8 5Ag6+ Rg8 6Dh7+ Rf8 7Df7++



Hablas muy raro


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Nov 2014)

CArlsen esta dormido????

esta echandose la siesta señores


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Nov 2014)

Uff, el ataque se ha debilitado, imagino que lo que toca ahora es llevar la dama a h5 y luchar por el control de la columna d.


----------



## Nerea_JL (18 Nov 2014)

De nuevo tablas. Sigue un punto arriba el noruego.


----------



## lector habitual (19 Nov 2014)

Ajedrez: Las siestas del campeón | Deportes | EL PAÍS

Las siestas del campeón

Las imágenes de Carlsen adormilado ante Anand causan polémica entre los aficionados


El ajedrez quizá sea el deporte más violento, por la enorme tensión que se acumula durante muchas horas en silencio absoluto. Pero cualquiera lo diría viendo cómo sesteaba el campeón del mundo, Magnus Carlsen, el martes durante la octava partida del Mundial que disputa en Sochi (Rusia) con el indio Viswanathan Anand. El noruego, a quien muchos aficionados critican por dar mala imagen, domina por 4,5-3,5 y conducirá este jueves las piezas blancas en la novena de las 12 previstas.

Los ajedrecistas profesionales suelen dormir más de lo normal, rara vez madrugan y odian jugar por la mañana, como acontece con frecuencia en la última ronda de los torneos para ahorrar gastos de hotel. Y Carlsen lleva eso al extremo: para convencerle de que vaya a un acto (por ejemplo, una recepción con el alcalde de la ciudad o una rueda de prensa con autoridades) antes de las 13.00, los organizadores deben emplearse muy a fondo e incluirlo claramente en el contrato. Es improbable que el noruego conozca la famosa frase de José Manuel Lara Hernández, fundador del Grupo Planeta: “Un negocio que no da para levantarse después de las once, ni es negocio ni es ná”, pero seguro que la suscribe.

En su caso no es sólo una cuestión de biorritmos, sino de lógica: “Cuanto más tiempo esté despierto antes de la partida, más energía gastaré que quizá necesite después”. Por tanto, Carlsen invierte buena parte de la noche en preparar la partida del día siguiente o actividades de ocio, como jugar al póker por Internet. Muchos jugadores profesionales aplican ese tipo de horario, aunque hay excepciones importantes; por ejemplo, Anand suele desayunar en el restaurante de los hoteles hacia las 09.30.

Gari Kaspárov intentó convertir al futuro campeón en un trabajador disciplinado con régimen militar, al más puro estilo soviético, cuando fue contratado como entrenador por la familia Carlsen en 2009. Pero fracasó con estrépito, y la relación sólo duró un año. Aunque tanto Magnus como su padre, Henrik, reconocen que esa experiencia fue “muy fructífera” desde el punto de vista profesional, no hubo buena química porque los caracteres son incompatibles. El ruso, retirado en 2005 tras ser número uno del mundo durante 20 años consecutivos, necesita sentir que exprime cada segundo de su tiempo para algo útil; el noruego piensa en ajedrez durante gran parte de cada día, pero puede hacerlo mientras está tumbado o viendo en la tele un partido del Real Madrid, el equipo de sus amores.

En ese contexto aparece en escena el gran maestro danés Peter Heine Nielsen, quien contribuyó como entrenador de Anand a cuatro de sus cinco títulos mundiales. También había trabajado para Carlsen en su adolescencia, con muy buenos resultados. En enero de 2013, el entorno del noruego considera que Nielsen, por su carácter escandinavo, sería el entrenador ideal de Magnus, y le hace una oferta, que el danés acepta con una condición: si Carlsen gana el Torneo de Candidatos (marzo de 2013) y es por tanto el retador de Anand en noviembre, él no trabajará para ninguno de los dos.

Todo ocurrió así, y Anand lo aceptó de buen grado: “Peter Heine es una persona íntegra, y estoy seguro de que no desvelará información confidencial”. Pero ahora, un año después, Nielsen se ve liberado de esa obligación moral, y está en Sochi con Carlsen, aunque apenas se le ve, como suele ocurrir con los analistas durante un Campeonato del Mundo (a los tres de Anand también es muy difícil verlos fuera de su habitación) porque trabajan como máquinas, de manera obsesiva.


Espen Agdestein, el apoderado de Carlsen, anunció en enero de 2013 que la contratación de Nielsen no supondría ningún cambio en el régimen de vida habitual de su cliente. Pero lo ocurrido este martes en Sochi indica que el danés presionó y convenció al campeón de que se levantara más temprano (hacia las 10.00) para repasar las ideas preparadas y tenerlas frescas pocas horas antes de la partida. Si nos fijamos sólo en las jugadas que se hicieron en el tablero, Nielsen tiene razón: su pupilo introdujo una novedad en la novena jugada que dejó seco a Anand, y sólo invirtió 45 minutos de su tiempo (dos horas para los primeros 40 movimientos) en toda la partida porque hizo muchas jugadas de memoria, y también porque la posición que surgió era de fácil empate en una partida muy importante para el indio: de haber ganado con blancas, hubiera igualado el marcador a falta de cuatro; en cambio, cualquier error que cometa ahora, con un punto menos, será definitivo, casi con total seguridad.

Pero a juzgar por las imágenes de Carlsen somnoliento, acostado hacia los lados de la silla con los ojos cerrados en plena partida, incluso cuando le tocaba mover a él, así como por sus palabras después en la rueda de prensa, el madrugón le sentó como una patada donde más duele. “A medida que avanzaba la partida me he sentido más fresco y concentrado”, explicó Carlsen tras reconocer que no estaba en su mejor día, pero no sería extraño que dijera eso para no molestar a Anand, sentado a su derecha.

Muchos aficionados critican hoy con dureza a Carlsen en las redes sociales porque consideran que sus estiramientos y siestas en el escenario, ante las cámaras que transmiten las imágenes en directo a millones de aficionados de todo el mundo (incluyendo a dos millones de noruegos), son una inaceptable falta de decoro y respeto al adversario. Otros quitan importancia a esos gestos, que no consideran malintencionados, y vienen a decir que los genios suelen ser así.

Detrás de esa discusión superficial, hay un interesante fondo técnico. La enorme influencia de las computadoras en la preparación de los ajedrecistas agranda el valor de una memoria enciclopédica como virtud imprescindible para triunfar en el deporte mental. Eso es válido también para jugadores como Carlsen –quien, además, es un superdotado de retentiva descomunal-, que casi siempre se salen lo antes posible de las aperturas y defensas más analizadas para que el rival deba improvisar mucho ante el tablero. Incluso en ese caso, el número de variantes que deben recordarse, para cubrir un amplio espectro de los caminos distintos que puede elegir el adversario, es muy grande. De ahí la insistencia de Nielsen sobre incluir una pequeña sesión matutina de entrenamiento.

Dado que la experiencia fue agridulce, cabe preguntarse si el despertador de Carlsen volverá a sonar a esas horas, para él intempestivas, los próximos días. Él cortó en seco cualquier intento de los periodistas de saber por qué había accedido a levantarse más temprano. Pero no es difícil deducirlo: la principal ventaja de Anand (cuya memoria también es de elefante), aparte de la experiencia, es un repertorio mastodóntico de aperturas, que le convierte en uno de los ajedrecistas mejor preparados de todos los tiempos. Si el noruego y su equipo son capaces de neutralizarla, lograrán poner el foco en un factor favorable al campeón, 21 años más joven: la resistencia física tras dos semanas de esfuerzo mental agotador, ya sea en las partidas o en su preparación, y de tensión extrema.

Pero si ello implica jugar adormilado, el remedio puede ser peor que la enfermedad. He ahí la cuestión.


----------



## Ignadaptado (20 Nov 2014)

La berlinesa otra vez. Pensé que Anand tendría alguna novedad, pero ha sido Carlsen el primero que se ha desviado de la anterior partida con Ce2.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Nov 2014)

no me jodas que va a hacer repeticion de jugadas=tablas

---------- Post added 20-nov-2014 at 14:02 ----------

menudo fracaso de Campeonato del mundo.
lo han hecho


----------



## Clavisto (20 Nov 2014)

Bueno para Anand.

-1 a falta de 3 partidas (2 de ellas con blancas)

Esto s algo que todos hubiéramos firmado antes de empezar el Campeonato.

Y mañana, descansao. 

Arreando.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Nov 2014)

no lo habia visto desde esa optica.
Los puntos los esta sacando con blancas.


----------



## Gurney (20 Nov 2014)

Anand contento, mañana es el día.


----------



## Cosmopolita (20 Nov 2014)

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clavisto (21 Nov 2014)

Vamos que empieza la partida más importante del Mundial.


----------



## Nasus (21 Nov 2014)

Complicadisima esta posicion para ambos. 

15. Nxe4

Interesante


----------



## Clavisto (21 Nov 2014)

Esta partida va a ser histórica.

Quisir que vamos a flipar.


----------



## Ignadaptado (21 Nov 2014)

Partida fundamental, empiezan los fuegos artificiales. Muy probablemente Anand consiga un final ligeramente superior centrado en su peligroso peón d.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (21 Nov 2014)

¿Por qué es fundamental esta partida? ¿Cuántas partidas se juegan en total?


----------



## Ignadaptado (21 Nov 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> ¿Por qué es fundamental esta partida? ¿Cuántas partidas se juegan en total?



Doce partidas, quedan tres contando ésta, pero las posibilidades de ganar pasan por llevar las blancas y Anand le quedan dos con blancas, ésta y la última. Si no gana hoy se lo tiene que jugar todo en la última.

Ahora el peón d llega sin problemas hasta d7.


----------



## Nasus (21 Nov 2014)

Creeis que Anand esta jugando de memoria hasta aqui?


----------



## Clavisto (21 Nov 2014)

Carlsen parece preocupado: lleva una _pensada_ de casi media hora para la que ha de ser su 19ª jugada.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 Nov 2014)

yo creo que una novedad en la jugada 19 no es descabellado.
puede que lo conozca de memoria y se le ve calmado, jugando con los peones de carlsen.

Mi analisis no es tan profundo pero me parece que las blancas estan muy bien.
Por ejemplo despues de tomar el Ae4 y Af3 despues.

EDITO: 
Han jugado justo eso.


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Nov 2014)

Lo creo que Anand puede ganarlo.
Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ignadaptado (21 Nov 2014)

A Anand le quedan sólo 21 minutos para 15 jugadas, espero que no la cague en los apuros de tiempo.

Tablas, Anand ha dejado escapar la partida con Axb7.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Nov 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S3lKm9gw3I


----------



## Clavisto (23 Nov 2014)

23..., b5

Anand va a por la partida.

Shírov ha dicho que "arde el tablero"


----------



## Nerea_JL (23 Nov 2014)

Por favor que alguien me explique que pretende hacer Anand en ese movimiento 23 moviendo ese peon a B5

No es un regalo? Que ventaja quiere sacar?


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Nov 2014)

A mí b5 me ha parecido un suicidio, imagino que lo que quería era abrir la columna a, pero luego Carlsen se ha rajado y no ha capturado el peón, señal de que le ha descolocado el movimiento.

Anand ha quedado con un rey muy expuesto y un peón de a5 complicado de defender.


----------



## Nerea_JL (23 Nov 2014)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> A mí b5 me ha parecido un suicidio, imagino que lo que quería era abrir la columna a, pero luego Carlsen se ha rajado y no ha capturado el peón, señal de que le ha descolocado el movimiento.



Gracias. Espero tambien ansiosa la explicacion del maestro Clavisto :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Nov 2014)

sin profundizar mucho, parece que no puede tomar con ninguno de los 2 peones (a y c) porque daria lugar a operaciones en el flanco de dama donde se debilitarian las blancas.

por eso Carlsen coge una jugada de contraataque como Ac3 destinada a fijar la Torre a8 en la defensa del peon a5.


----------



## Gurney (23 Nov 2014)

Anand vuelve a tener una posición con posibilidades, espero que no se vaya a por alguna línea de tablas como hizo el viernes.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2014 at 15:42 ----------

Tremenda la actividad de ambos reyes con tantas piezas en el tablero.


----------



## Nerea_JL (23 Nov 2014)

Carlsen poniendo a trabajar a su rey.

Digo frases como esa para que parezca que entiendo :XX::XX:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Nov 2014)

si pero ahora Tdb8 no debe saber muy bien a las blancas.

seguido de Tb3


----------



## Gurney (23 Nov 2014)

Anand lleva pensando su movimiento 26 más de 20 minutos.
Sabe que es EL movimiento.


----------



## Nerea_JL (23 Nov 2014)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> si pero ahora Tdb8 no debe saber muy bien a las blancas.



Justo lo que decias.


----------



## Gurney (23 Nov 2014)

Finalmente 26...Tdb8.
Bien Anand!

---------- Post added 23-nov-2014 at 16:05 ----------

Si Magnus hace Re4....


----------



## Nerea_JL (23 Nov 2014)

Gurney dijo:


> Si Magnus hace Re4....



Que, que??????

No me dejes a medias 

Lo ha hecho.


----------



## Gurney (23 Nov 2014)

Me imagino que Anand va a intentar doblar torres en la columna de b.
Presión para Magnus.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2014 at 16:07 ----------

Jeje, Re4 sería brutal, los reyes funcionando como piezas activas.
El tablero está completamente minado, la precisión tiene que ser exquisita.
El que primero tenga un desliz, pierde.


----------



## Nerea_JL (23 Nov 2014)

Gurney dijo:


> Me imagino que Anand va a intentar doblar torres en la columna de b.



Aun sacrificando el peon de a5?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Nov 2014)

aaarrea!!

Tb4!!


----------



## Nerea_JL (23 Nov 2014)

Que ha hecho?????????????????

Pero que ha hechoooo??


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Nov 2014)

Tb4... con negras y en la penúltima partida.

Qué

huevos.


----------



## Gurney (23 Nov 2014)

...parece que el error ha sido de Anand.
Va a pasarlo mal.


----------



## Nerea_JL (23 Nov 2014)

Y Carlsen gana facil gracias al suicidio de Anand.

En serio, alguien sabe decirme que buscaba regalando una torre?


----------



## Gurney (23 Nov 2014)

No obstante, es fácil decir que es un error cuando Stockfish o Komodo dan su evaluación.
Ese peón pasado puede que ate mucho a las blancas, vamos a ver.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2014 at 16:18 ----------

Nerea, no es un regalo de torre: es un sacrificio de calidad (torre a cambio de alfil) creando un peón pasado al que hay que controlar.
Es una maniobra clásica, quiero recordar que Petrosian es uno de sus máximos exponentes.
Exchange of Quality, Part 1 - Chess.com


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Nov 2014)

es una calidad y con la pareja de alfiles podria tener compensacion pero sus alfiles no juegan demasiado. Dificil de evaluar para un principiante, ademas houdini da una ventaja de 0.86 para el blanco y eso no es suficiente.


----------



## Gurney (23 Nov 2014)

Puntos a favor de Anand: era un movimiento bastante inesperado, tanto en la partida como en el desarrollo general del match; además ahora los planes parecen muy variados, y a Magnus le queda poco tiempo en el reloj.
En contra para Anand habría que decir que objetivamente la evaluación le perjudica, y que va a tener que afinar mucho con poco tiempo.
Gran partida.


----------



## Nerea_JL (23 Nov 2014)

Lo que esta claro es que ha descolocado al noruego.

Que se den prisa los dos y terminen. Que mis niños no creo que tarden mas de 15 o 20 minutos en despertar de la siesta y montaran la revolucion


----------



## Gurney (23 Nov 2014)

Que bestias, están clavando los movimientos de los engines.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Nov 2014)

Anand está jugando como un DIOS del ajedrez.


----------



## Nerea_JL (23 Nov 2014)

Nxf4 y ahora campo abierto para las torres de Carlsen.

Ganan blancas, creo. Ademas es que la torre de Anand esta encerrada

Jooo, yo quiero aprender a ver lo que vosotros veis 

---------- Post added 23-nov-2014 at 16:30 ----------

Dice uno en chess24: anand can win this only if magnus has a heart attack

---------- Post added 23-nov-2014 at 16:32 ----------

Niños despiertos. Toca cambiar pañales


----------



## Gurney (23 Nov 2014)

Anand intentando el milagro


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Nov 2014)

Yo sigo sin verle la lógica. Sí, un peón pasado en b, pero con las dos torres blancas en juego, con el rey blanco tan centrado, que llega a b en nada, ¿dónde está la compensación? Va a ser interesante saber qué tiene Anand en la cabeza ahora mismo.


----------



## Nerea_JL (23 Nov 2014)

Hemos visto un suicidio en directo.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2014 at 16:49 ----------

Una hora extra.

No creo que la necesiten


----------



## computer_malfuction (23 Nov 2014)

Camino de tablas.


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Nov 2014)

Ahora si b3, Rd3 y el rey para a los dos peones, y si las negras no juegan a la siguiente Ae7 le toca sacrificar el alfil tras e7.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Nov 2014)

no lo tengo tan claro.
2 peones en 6ª equivalen a una torre
y el alfil para todos los peones.

veamos.


----------



## Marpozuelo (23 Nov 2014)

Anand está completamente perdido.

Carlsen retendrá el título.


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Nov 2014)

Te4 y el rey ya no pasa de su cuarta fila.


----------



## Erwin (23 Nov 2014)

Parece que Carlsen le ha devuelto el favor , aunque no va a ser suficiente


----------



## Nerea_JL (23 Nov 2014)

La cosa ha mejorado algo para Anand. Hay una remotisima opcion de tablas

Pero si sube su torre y cierra el camino del rey se acabo

---------- Post added 23-nov-2014 at 16:57 ----------

Se acaba la cosa. Victoria de carlsen.


----------



## Marpozuelo (23 Nov 2014)

Carlsen retiene el título.


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Nov 2014)

Se acabó, Carlsen mantiene el título mundial.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Nov 2014)

Felicidades al Campeón del Mundo.

Así pierde uno que lo fue: con dos cojones.


----------



## Erwin (23 Nov 2014)

Se acabó señores.Mal Vishy, errores suyos han vuelto a catapultar a Carlsen al campeonato.En ningún momento he visto al noruego avasallando.Si lo pilla Caruana...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Nov 2014)

una pena porque el niñito ha jugado como un zopenco no ha traido ideas nuevas y todo el torneo lo ha llevado a cabo Anand.

es lo que tiene jugar como un amarrategui que ganas por aburrimiento.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Nov 2014)

El próximo Campeonato ya será en 2016. Esperemos que Caruana sea el retador.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (23 Nov 2014)

Acabo de llegar, y me encuentro con la victoria de Carlsen.

Lo siento por Vishy, y por el ajedrez humano.

No me apetece ahora mismo ni siquiera mirar la partida.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2014 at 17:06 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> El próximo Campeonato ya será en 2016. Esperemos que Caruana sea el retador.



A día de hoy, creo que el único que puede derrotar a Magnus, aunque no descarto una progresión bestial de Anish Giri, veremos.


----------



## Gurney (23 Nov 2014)

Anand lo intentó. Magnus justo vencedor.
Espero que Anand no se clasifique para el próximo match, queremos ver cosas nuevas.


----------



## Cosmopolita (24 Nov 2014)

Clavisto dijo:


> El próximo Campeonato ya será en 2016. Esperemos que Caruana sea el retador.



¿Por qué no en 2015? 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (7 Ene 2015)

Upeo para recordaros que el viernes comienza el clásico torneo de *Wijk aan Zee*.

Aquí el plantel:

GM	Carlsen, Magnus	NOR	2862	1	Photo
GM	Caruana, Fabiano	ITA	2820	2	Photo
GM	Aronian, Levon	ARM	2797	6	Photo
GM	Giri, Anish	NED	2784	7	Photo
GM	So, Wesley	USA	2762	10	Photo
GM	Vachier-Lagrave, Maxime	FRA	2757	13	Photo
GM	Wojtaszek, Radoslaw	POL	2744	15	Photo
GM	Radjabov, Teimour	AZE	2734	20	Photo
GM	Ding, Liren	CHN	2732	22	Photo
GM	Jobava, Baadur	GEO	2727	26	Photo
GM	Ivanchuk, Vasil	UKR	2715	33	Photo
GM	Hou, Yifan	CHN	2673	70	Photo
GM	Van Wely, Loek	NED	2667	81	Photo
GM	Saric, Ivan	CRO	2666	82	Photo

Average rating	: 2746
Category	: 20
FIDE-ratings of January 2015

También hay durante esos días un cerrado B de cat. XIII y varios opens para amateurs.


----------



## Clavisto (7 Ene 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Upeo para recordaros que el viernes comienza el clásico torneo de *Wijk aan Zee*.
> 
> Aquí el plantel:
> 
> ...



Me gustan los torneos a la antigua usanza, como este; nada de cerrados entre seis a doble vuelta (si eso) y pollas en vinagre.


Al loro con Basilio frente a los dos grandes.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Ene 2015)

Tercera ronda en Wijk aan Zee.

Giri-Caruana, Tom Saybrook...

¡Viva Ivanchuk!

Y no perdáis de vista el torneo B con "mi" chino Wei Yi: un clarísimo y certero (por una vez) _yoyalodije_


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (12 Ene 2015)

mmm duelo de efebos...


----------



## Clavisto (12 Ene 2015)

Ivanchuk a punto de ganar y convertirse en líder :baba:

Carlsen, jodío; Aronian, perdido; y el armenio de 14 años con pinta de niño malo en _Jaque al Asesino_ del torneo B a por su tercera derrota consecutiva.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Ene 2015)

Darme un enlace para seguirlo o argo.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Ene 2015)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Darme un enlace para seguirlo o argo.



Livegames - Tata Steel Chess

Carlsen en clara desventaja. Al borde de la derrota frente a Wojtaszek:8:


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Ene 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Livegames - Tata Steel Chess
> 
> Carlsen en clara desventaja. Al borde de la derrota frente a Wojtaszek:8:



Asias prehmo.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Ene 2015)

Primera derrota de Carlsen como bi-campeón del mundo.

Sin duda alguna, ahora está profundizando en las mujeres reservadas para la élite de la sociedad.


----------



## Nerea_JL (12 Ene 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Primera derrota de Carlsen como bi-campeón del mundo.
> 
> Sin duda alguna, ahora está profundizando en las mujeres reservadas para la élite de la sociedad.



Profundizando en su personalidad y matices psicologicos quieres decir no??


----------



## Clavisto (12 Ene 2015)

Nerea_JL dijo:


> Profundizando en su personalidad y matices psicologicos quieres decir no??



Es algo que está meridianamente claro.

Carlsen alcanzó su máximo nivel (por ahora) justo antes de proclamarse Campeón del Mundo, cuando los 2900 ELO parecía cuestión de meses, quizá un año, no más.

Sin embargo, logró el título (finales de 2013) y enseguida vimos un considerable bajón tanto de juego como de resultados durante todo el 2014, con la consiguiente pérdida de rating. 

No hace sesenta días que revalidó su título de campeón frente al mismo retador del año anterior, Viswanathan Anand, un tío que ya había cumplido los 45 pero que curiosamente le puso en muchos más aprietos que en el primer match. 

Carlsen ganó, sí, pero no convenció.

El título de campeón del mundo de Ajedrez tiene connotaciones casi místicas: uno puede ganar todos y cada uno de los torneos que juegue durante el año, pero si no es el campeón del mundo no es el mejor del mundo a los ojos de la gente del ajedrez. Esto es algo que únicamente Fischer pudo poner en cuarentena durante una década. Pero Fischer sólo hubo uno.

No conozco apenas nada de la vida de Magnus, aunque no hay que ser adivino para intuir que no había existido otra cosa en su vida que el objetivo marcado a fuego en todo joven ajedrecista ambicioso y con talento: ser el Campeón del Mundo. Y una vez logrado, una vez que ha demostrado ser el mejor, llega el bajón de adrenalina. "¿Y ahora, qué? ¿los 2900?"

Pero piensa que para eso tiene tiempo y que bien podría empezar a hacer lo propio de su edad: follar como un diablo. Y ahora, en la cima, tiene acceso a mujeres con las que ni había soñado, de tan obsesionado que estaba con el Juego. Y la mujer no deja de ser algo aún más misterioso que el ajedrez.

A Carlsen se le han puesto ojos de follador nato de un año a esta parte.

Dentro de algún tiempo, cuando se canse, recuperará sus ambiciones profesionales; pero mientras tanto se mantiene ahí arriba por la firme base que ha cimentado a lo largo de su corta vida.


Ahora...como lo coja Caruana el año que viene lo tira abajo. Estoy convencido.


Y quizá eso mismo sea lo mejor que pueda pasarle a Magnus.


De hecho, debería dar gracias de haber coincido en el tiempo con otro talento descomunal como el del italiano. Y más aún: Fabiano no se despistará con las mujeres, por lo que la rivalidad será encarnizada.


----------



## Barley Reloaded (12 Ene 2015)




----------



## Cosmopolita (12 Ene 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Es algo que está meridianamente claro.
> 
> Carlsen alcanzó su máximo nivel (por ahora) justo antes de proclamarse Campeón del Mundo, cuando los 2900 ELO parecía cuestión de meses, quizá un año, no más.
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo contigo hamijo. Yo hace unas páginas ya lo dije: Carlsen va un poco de divo. Es de sobra conocido que trabajar duro no es lo suyo (como Capablanca o Spasski). Luego llegará alguien como Fischer que le obligará jugar hasta reyes desnudos, además será alguien que sabrá más de aperturas que vikingo. Carlsen se ha relajado. En cuanto a ELO: para ir subiendo tiene que ganar cada vez más partidas porque incluso con empates pierde ELO y incluso con jugadores TOP. 
Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Ene 2015)

Para este 2015 Carslen quiere obtener dos títulos eternos: el de excampeón del mundo y el de tipo que se folló a no sé qué modelo. Dejadlo tranquilo.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Ene 2015)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Para este 2015 Carslen quiere obtener dos títulos eternos: el de excampeón del mundo y el de tipo que se folló a no sé qué modelo. Dejadlo tranquilo.



Para su primer objetivo habrá de esperar al 2016, me temo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Ene 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Para su primer objetivo habrá de esperar al 2016, me temo.



¿Cuándo es este año el campeonato del mundo?, ¿es que lo han cambiado?


----------



## Clavisto (12 Ene 2015)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿Cuándo es este año el campeonato del mundo?, ¿es que lo han cambiado?



Lo han hecho bi-anual. Y creo que han acertado.

Lo suyo serían tres años, como antes, pero algo es algo.

Esto no es tenis, por mucho que Leoncho se empeñe.


----------



## Nerea_JL (12 Ene 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Y más aún: Fabiano no se despistará con las mujeres



Caruana morira virgen....


----------



## Clavisto (12 Ene 2015)

Nerea_JL dijo:


> Caruana morira virgen....



Caruana hace muy bien algo muy difícil; cosa que muy pocos logran.

Lo demás, me la sopla.


----------



## Cosmopolita (12 Ene 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Caruana hace muy bien algo muy difícil; cosa que muy pocos logran.
> 
> Lo demás, me la sopla.



Cuando llevaban a Capablanca y Alekhine a ópera, el cubano contemplaba la bellaza de cantantes y bailadoras, mientras Alehkino no quitaba vista de su tablero de bolsillo. Caruana llegará lejos.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ignadaptado (12 Ene 2015)

Nerea_JL dijo:


> Caruana morira virgen....



¿Qué pasa con Caruana, es que es asexual?


----------



## Clavisto (12 Ene 2015)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa con Caruana, es que es asexual?



Tiene nooovia. Una buena chica. Una de las que no te ponen nervioso, al contrario: te dan seguridad.

Tanta como para ser Campeón del Mundo de Ajedrez.


----------



## Gurney (13 Ene 2015)

Tremenda partida de Wesley So hoy:
Wesley So vs Levon Aronian (2015)


----------



## Nerea_JL (13 Ene 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Caruana hace muy bien algo muy difícil; cosa que muy pocos logran.
> 
> Lo demás, me la sopla.



Hombre que era broma con lo que has dicho tu acerca de que no se va a despistar con las mujeres.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Ene 2015)

Gurney dijo:


> Tremenda partida de Wesley So hoy:
> Wesley So vs Levon Aronian (2015)



Tremendo gambazo de Levon, querrás decir.

Esa partida no vale nada a partir de ahí.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Ene 2015)

Gurney dijo:


> Tremenda partida de Wesley So hoy:
> Wesley So vs Levon Aronian (2015)



En mi época las blancas jugaban con dos torres y no se ponía la dama delante del rey. Puta escuela posthipermoderna.


----------



## Gurney (13 Ene 2015)

A mí me ha parecido buena, en qué movimiento fue el error?

---------- Post added 13-ene-2015 at 00:26 ----------

Ok, 20...Cg8??, pero ya había mucha presión. A mí me ha gustado.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Ene 2015)

Gurney dijo:


> A mí me ha parecido buena, en qué movimiento fue el error?
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-ene-2015 at 00:26 ----------
> 
> Ok, 20...Cg8??, pero ya había mucha presión. A mí me ha gustado.



Bien, tienes una parte de razón: ha sido una partida entretenida por un error.

Lo mejor de Aronian ya pasó a la historia, como he dicho unas cuantas veces en este hilo. 

Levon jamás será campeón del mundo; y no sólo eso: nunca jugará una final por el título.

Con todo, es el autor de la mejor partida de lo que va de siglo XXI; siempre según mi opinión, claro; y por supuesto con la ayuda de Anand.

Voy a buscarla y te la paso.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2015 at 00:38 ----------

Esta:

Levon Aronian vs Viswanathan Anand (2011)


----------



## Gurney (13 Ene 2015)

Muy buena la que has puesto Clavisto.

Partidas del siglo XXI que me vengan a la cabeza son:

Sergey Karjakin vs Viswanathan Anand (2006) "A Corus Line"
(La subpromoción de peón de Karjakin, insuficiente para parar a Anand)

Etienne Bacrot vs Levon Aronian (2006)
(La masa de peones de Aronian, terrorífica)


----------



## Clavisto (13 Ene 2015)

Gurney dijo:


> Muy buena la que has puesto Clavisto.
> 
> Partidas del siglo XXI que me vengan a la cabeza son:
> 
> ...



Joder, tremenda la primera.

Karjakin va camino de aroniancity...

Recuerda este nombre: Wei Yi.


----------



## Gurney (13 Ene 2015)

Leontxo aprueba tu comentario.


----------



## Ignadaptado (13 Ene 2015)

Gurney dijo:


> Muy buena la que has puesto Clavisto.
> 
> Partidas del siglo XXI que me vengan a la cabeza son:
> 
> ...



Pues sí, partidas así te hacen recuperar la fé en el ajedrez actual.

¿Aroniancity?


----------



## Clavisto (13 Ene 2015)

Gurney dijo:


> Leontxo aprueba tu comentario.



Bueno, soy el mejor, está claro.

Me voy a acostar que ya estoy lo suficientemente borracho.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (13 Ene 2015)

¡Mi compatriota ha ganado a Carlsen! Bravo Wojtaszek.
Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cuak Cuak (13 Ene 2015)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¡Mi compatriota ha ganado a Carlsen! Bravo Wojtaszek.
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



¿Wojtaszek qué significa? ¿Tiene algo que ver con Wojtyla? ¿Qué signfica ese prefijo "Wojt-"?


----------



## Clavisto (13 Ene 2015)

Victoria de Ivanchuk frente a Vachier-Lagrave: 3´5 de 4 y Líder.

Con dos cojones.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2015 at 16:58 ----------


----------



## Cosmopolita (13 Ene 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> ¿Wojtaszek qué significa? ¿Tiene algo que ver con Wojtyla? ¿Qué signfica ese prefijo "Wojt-"?



Raíz "Woj" en polaco viene de nombre de soldado "woj" de los tiempos de Mieszko I en el siglo X. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ignadaptado (13 Ene 2015)

Chucky siempre sorprende, puede ganar a cualquiera y perder con cualquiera.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (14 Ene 2015)

chuky la putísima máquina de matar


----------



## Cuak Cuak (14 Ene 2015)

Chucky, un jugador overrateado por ser de los pocos que no tiene cara de nerd asmático.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (15 Ene 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Chucky, un jugador overrateado por ser de los pocos que no tiene cara de nerd asmático.









In soviet russia los nerds te pegan a ti.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (15 Ene 2015)

Nuestro amado quasiasperger con cara de proxeneta o narcotraficante ha sacado tablas en una posición inferior, y ya va líder en solitario.
Carlsen ha ganado a Aronian.
Caruana ha perdido contra el polaco (ojo al polaco).
Y la estrella local, Giri, ha ganado.

Mañana Caruana-Carlsen


----------



## Gurney (16 Ene 2015)

Hoy Magnus ha dado una masterclass de juego posicional:
Magnus Carlsen vs Levon Aronian (2015)


----------



## Clavisto (24 Ene 2015)

Wei Yi, mi Elegido para el futuro, acaba de firmar una partida histórica frente a una pobre muchacha.

Qué belleza de ajedrez.

Y gana el torneo B de Wijk aan Zee a falta de una ronda. El último B que jugará en su vida.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 Ene 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Wei Yi, mi Elegido para el futuro, acaba de firmar una partida histórica frente a una pobre muchacha.



A la pobre muchacha rubia melafo.

Wei, Yi - Haast, Anne | Tata Steel Challengers 2015 round 12 | ChessBomb Arena


----------



## Clavisto (24 Ene 2015)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> A la pobre muchacha rubia melafo.
> 
> Wei, Yi - Haast, Anne | Tata Steel Challengers 2015 round 12 | ChessBomb Arena



Sin duda, sin duda...

Es una 2400, eloísticamente hablando, así que la diferencia de nivel era grande (Wei Yi está a punto de convertirse en el hombre más joven en alcanzar los 2700, si es que no lo ha hecho con la victoria de hoy), pero no por eso deja de ser una genuina demostración de talento combinativo.

Esa partida la hubiera firmado Morphy.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 Ene 2015)

La he visto por encima y seguramente haya alguna razón, pero ¿por qué en la jugada 20 y algo no cambia damas la rubia?

Con ventaja de material y un peón del rival doblado en una esquina y a la jugada siguiente poder presionar a alfil y caballo...


----------



## Clavisto (24 Ene 2015)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> La he visto por encima y seguramente haya alguna razón, pero ¿por qué en la jugada 20 y algo no cambia damas la rubia?
> 
> Con ventaja de material y un peón del rival doblado en una esquina y a la jugada siguiente poder presionar a alfil y caballo...



Era su mejor opción, pero se ve que no calibró bien la variante. Y aún cambiando las damas estaba perdida, posicionalmente hablando.

Hubiera sido alargar la agonía; de esta manera ha entrado en la Historia del juego, aunque sea perdiendo.


----------



## gorgias1976 (24 Ene 2015)

HumorOffTopic, del programa La Lista Tonta de Comedy Central:

[YOUTUBE]c-FvW5Tgh9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gurney (30 Ene 2015)

Wei Yi es el jugador más joven de la historia en superar los 2700 puntos de Elo: Live Chess Ratings - 2700chess.com
Bate el record de edad de Carlsen.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (30 Ene 2015)

Gurney dijo:


> Wei Yi es el jugador más joven de la historia en superar los 2700 puntos de Elo: Live Chess Ratings - 2700chess.com
> Bate el record de edad de Carlsen.



Decían que los programas de ordenador iban a ser la puntilla definitiva al ajedrez, pero la puntilla será cuando 9 de los 10 primeros jugadores del ranking sean chinos indistinguibles los unos de los otros. Ahí el ajedrez dejará de interesar en Occidente.


----------



## Erwin (31 Ene 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Decían que los programas de ordenador iban a ser la puntilla definitiva al ajedrez, pero la puntilla será cuando 9 de los 10 primeros jugadores del ranking sean chinos indistinguibles los unos de los otros. Ahí el ajedrez dejará de interesar en Occidente.



Tampoco exageremos.Son 1300 millones, y lo anormal era su falta de presencia en la escena internacional...y rusos siempre va a haber, cuenta con ellos


----------



## Marpozuelo (31 Ene 2015)

Erwin dijo:


> Tampoco exageremos.Son 1300 millones, y lo anormal era su falta de presencia en la escena internacional...y rusos siempre va a haber, cuenta con ellos



Los rusos son cada vez más irrelevantes.

En Wijk Aan Zee, en el torneo A, no había ninguno.

Me pregunto si tiene que ver con el tema de las sanciones a Rusia y el avión derribado por los separatistas en Ucrania donde murieron tantos holandeses.

Entre los 20 primeros del ranking mundial sólo hay 6 rusos. En el top 10 sólo 2. En el top 50 14.

Todavía son cifras buenas pero nada que ver con el pasado glorioso.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (31 Ene 2015)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Todavía son cifras buenas pero nada que ver con el pasado glorioso.



Por pasado glorioso supongo que te referirás a la Unión Soviética, pero comparar Rusia con la Unión Soviética es injusto, porque la primera tiene la mitad de población que la segunda. Contando a ajedrecistas de todas las ex repúblicas soviéticas, me salen...

3 en el top 10

8 en el top 20 (9 si contamos a nacidos en la URSS como Gelfand)

22 en el top 50 (24 si contamos a nacidos en la URSS: Boris Gelfand y Arkadij Naiditsch).


----------



## Clavisto (2 Feb 2015)

Ha dado inicio el torneo de Baden-Baden (nombre de solera ajedrecística donde la haya, oiga): ocho jugadores a una sola vuelta.

Carlsen, Anand, Caruana, Aronian, Adams...Acaba de terminar la primera ronda con todas las partidas tablas:

Grenke Chess Classic 2015 - Home


----------



## Clavisto (3 Feb 2015)

Las partidas de hoy:

Anand, Viswanathan-Naiditsch, Arkadij	
Baramidze, David-Aronian, Levon
Carlsen, Magnus-Adams, Michael
Caruana, Fabiano-Bacrot, Etienne


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (3 Feb 2015)

February 2015 ratings: the fulfillment of promise | Chess News

La lista de elo de febrero.

1. Carlsen 2865
2. Caruana 2811
6. Giri 2793
29. Yu 2724
44. Rapport 2703
49. Wei 2695
Otros jovencitos con 2750+ son So y Ding, y luego Karjakin y Vachier-Lagrave que ya son del 90.

A Giri lo veo de 3 en el ranking antes de que acabe al año. Rapport también es un imberbe, pero no creo que llegue muy lejos, es demasiado heterodoxo con sus orangutanes y tal. 

Wei tiene 9 años menos que Carlsen. En enero de 2006, Carlsen _sólo _tenía 2620 de elo, aunque ese año subió hasta los 2690. Yi Wei es el único jugador que lleva una progresión mejor que la de Carlsen; el siguiente creo que sería Giri, 4 años más joven, al que un Carlsen de 2011 ya le sacaría 20 puntitos.


----------



## Clavisto (3 Feb 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> February 2015 ratings: the fulfillment of promise | Chess News
> 
> La lista de elo de febrero.
> 
> ...



Tu fe en Giri es desconcertante: demasiado blandito para mi gusto. Veo más a So.

Coincido con tu apreciación sobre el colgao de Rapport; pero es un gustazo ver sus caóticas partidas: siempre hace alguna. Y casi siempre, ya desde la apertura.


----------



## Erwin (4 Feb 2015)

wei yi parece muy solido, pero consume demasiado tiempo...y no es un hecho puntual


----------



## Gurney (4 Feb 2015)

Giri es la ostia.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Feb 2015)

Yo soy groupie de R. López de Segura.


----------



## Marpozuelo (4 Feb 2015)

Carlsen ha perdido. Arriesgó pero se pasó de rosca.

Bien por él de todas formas. Por eso gana tantas partidas, porque lo busca. Y a veces pierde alguna por eso mismo.


----------



## Clavisto (6 Feb 2015)

Muy buena la Anand-Carlsen. Conectaros que ahora mismo está en todo lo suyo (29..., Cg4)


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (17 Feb 2015)

Se está jugando el torneo de Zurich:







El entrañable Viktor Korchnoi, tocando madera a sus 84 años.

Nakamura (en Zurich) y Giri (en el GP de Tiblisi) podrían romper la barrera de los 2800 en la próxima lista.


----------



## Cimerio (24 Feb 2015)

Acabo de descubrir éste hilo.Pillo sitio


----------



## Clavisto (24 Feb 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Se está jugando el torneo de Zurich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder Korchnoi, como está el pobre...

Por cierto que empataron el match (2-2)


----------



## dinio amol (24 Feb 2015)




----------



## Clavisto (24 Feb 2015)

dinio amol dijo:


>



Buena peli.


----------



## dinio amol (24 Feb 2015)

dinio amol dijo:


>



Juegan con el cuadro blanco a la izquierda sin regla en ese aspecto.


----------



## Clavisto (24 Feb 2015)

dinio amol dijo:


> Juegan con el cuadro blanco a la izquierda sin regla en ese aspecto.



Bien visto.

Aunque siendo de Bergman es seguro que no es errata, sino que quiere decir _algo_8:


----------



## dinio amol (24 Feb 2015)

Y aquí con el cuadro blanco a la derecha. Bergman


----------



## Clavisto (24 Feb 2015)

dinio amol dijo:


> Y aquí con el cuadro blanco a la derecha. Bergman



Ya te decía yo...

---------- Post added 24-feb-2015 at 16:11 ----------

Por cierto que viendo a la muerte bergmaniana no es difícil imaginar de donde sacó Gibson la idea para su Satanás...


----------



## dinio amol (24 Feb 2015)

Bergman, ya sabemos que fue simpatizante del nazismo, durante la guerra fría no le quedó mas remedio que disimular si quería estar vivo artisticamente, en los años 50 hizo unas declaraciones sobre el ruso Alekhine que daba la razón a su teoría del ajedrez judío y el ajedrez ario, estas declaraciones han desaparecido del mapa. Fischer en su día también dijo algo al respecto. Lo único que se puede encontrar son las opiniones de los de siempre y la massmierda poniendo a parir a Alekhine, !faltaría más¡






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (2 Mar 2015)

Hou Yifan ya es, con 2686, la ajedrecista con más elo del mundo. Está actualmente en la posición 59 del ranking absoluto (sólo jugadores activos).

Un poco lejos aún de los 2735 y 8ª posición mundial que llegó a alcanzar Judir Polgar en 2005.


----------



## Cosmopolita (4 Mar 2015)

Ajedrez: Carlsen, en distancias cortas | Cultura | EL PA

Karpov sobre Bobby Fischer. En inglés:

Karpov on Fischer (1/3) | Chess News

Karpov on Fischer (2/3) | Chess News

Karpov on Fischer (3/3) | Chess News


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (4 Mar 2015)

Venía a colgar la noticia de Carlsen.

Dejo el comentario de un buen amigo: Una pena que hayan tenido que buscar gente en 'otras compañias tecnológicas' para jugar unas ràpidas con Carlsen, cuando hay aficionados en Barcelona que harían cola sólo para ver el espectáculo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (11 Mar 2015)

¿Cuál os gusta más?

1st World Chess Beauty Contest | WhyChess


----------



## Cuak Cuak (11 Mar 2015)

La Pokorna sin lugar a dudas... No sé por qué está en décima posición.

De todos modos, ese ranking es del 2008... Muchas de esas ya se han estampado contra el muro.


----------



## Cosmopolita (27 Mar 2015)

La caída de Bobby Fischer, el héroe nacional de EE.UU que celebró el 11 de septiembre - ABC de Sevilla


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Abr 2015)

Saludos a la peña. Busco libros (o artículos extensos y de cierta profundidad) que contengan información biográfica de ajedrecistas. Especialmente los jugadores de principios-mediados del siglo XX (de Capablanca a Alekhine, aproximadamente). 

Me interesa especialmente el periodo en el que el sistema tradicional para dirimir el campeonato del mundo (campeón negocia personalmente con el aspirante, incluso puede haber una bolsa sustanciosa de por medio, como solía pasar con Capablanca) dio paso al sistema actual, gestionado por la FIDE, y la larga supremacía soviética. O sea, más o menos en la postguerra de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

No me importa que los libros contengan análisis de partidas, aunque advierto que me los pienso saltar.  Estoy interesado en el aspecto humano, en las vidas que llevaban gente como Capablanca o Alekhine y en cómo cambió todo con la supremacía soviética en la primera etapa de la Guerra Fría. Y no me importaría comprar algún libro si me aseguran ustedes que es muy bueno en todos esos aspectos, pero, por Dios, apiadénse de mí y enlácenme si pueden alguno "de gratis". Literalmente los libros que tengo ya no me caben en la casa.

Edito: preferiblemente inglés, francés o español. Puedo llegar al alemán. Lenguas eslavas abstenerse.


----------



## Ignadaptado (3 Abr 2015)

Estos libros, escritos por Kasparov, contienen una amplia semblanza de cada campeón mundial anteriores a él, acompañados de sus mejores partidas. Espero que sean lo que buscas.

Ajedrez Cehegin - Noticias Cine Fotos Videos Torneos...


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (3 Abr 2015)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Saludos a la peña. Busco libros (o artículos extensos y de cierta profundidad) que contengan información biográfica de ajedrecistas. Especialmente los jugadores de principios-mediados del siglo XX (de Capablanca a Alekhine, aproximadamente).



Creo que esto es lo que buscas

https://www.google.es/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&rlz=2C1TEUA_enES0537ES0537&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=d.%20bjelica%20libros

Yo tengo en casa el de Tahl, regalo de mi profesor de ajedrez del club . Lo leí hace eones, pero recuerdo que era muy bueno. Aprox. 50% partidas y 50% literatura, y con fotos.

Por cierto que vengo de arbitrar unos días un torneo y estoy hasta la polla de tanto friki   ¡Vaya tropa!


----------



## Hermericus (3 Abr 2015)

¿Alguien le da alguna opción a Caruana para desbancar a Carlsen?


----------



## Clavisto (3 Abr 2015)

Hermericus dijo:


> ¿Alguien le da alguna opción a Caruana para desbancar a Carlsen?



Yo.

Y después, Wei Yi.


----------



## Marpozuelo (3 Abr 2015)

Hay un libro sobre la vida de Lasker.

Después de leer ese libro Lasker ha pasado a ser mi jugador histórico favorito.










Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Saludos a la peña. Busco libros (o artículos extensos y de cierta profundidad) que contengan información biográfica de ajedrecistas. Especialmente los jugadores de principios-mediados del siglo XX (de Capablanca a Alekhine, aproximadamente).
> 
> Me interesa especialmente el periodo en el que el sistema tradicional para dirimir el campeonato del mundo (campeón negocia personalmente con el aspirante, incluso puede haber una bolsa sustanciosa de por medio, como solía pasar con Capablanca) dio paso al sistema actual, gestionado por la FIDE, y la larga supremacía soviética. O sea, más o menos en la postguerra de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 03-abr-2015 at 15:39 ----------

¿Nadie habla del Campeonato del Mundo femenino?

Han llegado a la final dos ajedrecistas bastante fockables:


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (3 Abr 2015)

La Pogonina está pero que muy rica. Ganó en las rápidas de las semis a la sempiterna Pia Cramling.


----------



## Clavisto (3 Abr 2015)

Entiendo y casi que secundo al Talibán: hoy por hoy me gusta más la mística del ajedrez que la práctica, para la que apenas tengo tiempo y no muchas ganas.

Y los reyes que han sido...todos interesantes.

Me quedo con Fischer, claro, pero aconsejo al Talibán que lea material sobre el grandioso Akiba Rubinstein, insigne príncipe de la época en la que está interesado.


----------



## Gurney (3 Abr 2015)

Tartakower también tuvo una vida interesante.

PS: Yo no veo lo de Caruana. Wei Yi puede ser. El tema es que estaba curioseando en la lista Fide de Abril y no se ve ninguna bestia sub15-16-17 entre los 100 primeros, fuera de Wei.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (3 Abr 2015)

Esas fotos de la Pogonina ya tienen unos añitos... Así es como está ahora... 












Ya no es lo mismo, eh?


----------



## exterriga (3 Abr 2015)

PS: Yo no veo lo de Caruana. Wei Yi puede ser. El tema es que estaba curioseando en la lista Fide de Abril y no se ve ninguna bestia sub15-16-17 entre los 100 primeros, fuera de Wei.


Está el ruso Artemiev, nacido en 1998, es decir 16 ó 17 años, con un ELO de 2671 y posicionado en el número 71.

Por otro lado, la sorpresa del último listado de la FIDE es el uzbeco Abdusattorov, nacido en 2004, 10 u 11 años, con 2465 de ELO.

Finalmente, entiendo que el reinado de Carlsen va a ser muy largo. A día de hoy es superior al resto. A corto plazo y con el sistema actual, los que más daño pueden hacerle son los "veteranos" Aronian, Kramnik y el propio Caruana. A más largo plazo, además de Caruana, añadiría a So, jugador bastante desconocido para el ELO que tiene, sin apenas oportunidades en cerrados al más alto nivel. Junto el citado Wei Yi, y alguno de los muchos jóvenes rusos que pululan en el top-100 (Karajakin, Nepomniachtchi,...)


----------



## Hermericus (3 Abr 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> La Pogonina está pero que muy rica. Ganó en las rápidas de las semis a la sempiterna Pia Cramling.



Yo jugué con Cramling unas simultaneas allá por el 95, casi le hago tablas.


----------



## Wolfgang Amadeus (3 Abr 2015)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo jugué con Cramling unas simultaneas allá por el 95, casi le hago tablas.



Si casi le haces tablas, por juego podrias haberselas hecho seguro. Muchos jugadores pierden partidas por el factor psicologico de quien tienes delante. Si en lugar de saber que era el, te ponen a Manolo delante con su mismo juego, las tablas las sacas.

Lei unas entrevistas a Leontxo Garcia en donde comentaba que muchos jugadores le habian dicho que habian perdido partidas contra Kasparov de antemano, porque te absorbia la energia, te anulaba, solo por saber que delante tenias a Kasparov.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Abr 2015)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/8S3lKm9gw3I" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Clavisto (17 Abr 2015)

Ha dado comienzo el Memorial Gashimov:

https://www.shamkirchess.az/


Acaba de finalizar la primera ronda.

Anand ha dejado pasar una oportunidad de oro para derrotar a Carlsen.

Kramnik ha ganado a Adams y So a Giri.

Tablas Mamedov-Lagrave y Mamedyarov-Caruana


----------



## Marpozuelo (17 Abr 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Ha dado comienzo el Memorial Gashimov:
> 
> https://www.shamkirchess.az/
> 
> ...



VAya churro de aperturas que le salen a veces a Carlsen. De todas formas tiene mérito empatar ese final con peón de menos limpio sin compensación.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Abr 2015)

Wolfgang Amadeus dijo:


> Si casi le haces tablas, por juego podrias haberselas hecho seguro. Muchos jugadores pierden partidas por el factor psicologico de quien tienes delante. Si en lugar de saber que era el, te ponen a Manolo delante con su mismo juego, las tablas las sacas.
> 
> Lei unas entrevistas a Leontxo Garcia en donde comentaba que muchos jugadores le habian dicho que habian perdido partidas contra Kasparov de antemano, porque te absorbia la energia, te anulaba, solo por saber que delante tenias a Kasparov.



Seguramente mi partida con Cramling un maestro hubiera hecho tablas. El caso es que perdí debido a un intercambio de varias piezas al final del medio juego y cuando me dí cuenta de la posición resultante, un final con varios peones la posición le era minimamente favorable, simplemente por su rey mas avanzado en el flanco en que tenía ella un peón mas.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Abr 2015)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> VAya churro de aperturas que le salen a veces a Carlsen. De todas formas tiene mérito empatar ese final con peón de menos limpio sin compensación.



Carlsen juega las aperturas como nosotros empezábamos a comer el bollycao: por la parte que tenía menos chocolate.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Abr 2015)

Acaba de empezar la segunda ronda

Carlsen-Mamedyarov
Adams-Caruana
Giri-Mamedov
Kramnik-So
Lagrave-Anand


----------



## Clavisto (19 Abr 2015)

Hoy tenemos la Caruana-Carlsen. Supongo que empezará a las doce, como ayer.


----------



## Marpozuelo (19 Abr 2015)

Al final Caruana se ha desinflado un poco después del torneo de su vida que hizo en San Luís el año pasado. Parecía que se iba a poner a la par de Carlsen pero lo que ha hecho "solo" es consolidarse en el top 5, ahora como 2.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (19 Abr 2015)

Caruana siempre ha tenido pinta de caniche y Carlsen de bulldog. Creo que basándonos simplemente en criterios morfopsicológicos podemos adelantar que nunca llegará a sobrepasar al noruego.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Abr 2015)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Al final Caruana se ha desinflado un poco después del torneo de su vida que hizo en San Luís el año pasado. Parecía que se iba a poner a la par de Carlsen pero lo que ha hecho "solo" es consolidarse en el top 5, ahora como 2.



Pero es que aquello fue algo histórico, increíble, imposible de continuar en el tiempo: estuvo a punto de sobrepasar el ELO máximo de Kásparov y a 20 puntos del mismísimo Carlsen. La racha mala tenía que llegar y llegó. Y ahí anda todavía.

Vamos a ver qué pasa hoy. Quizá sea el momento de una nueva racha.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Abr 2015)

Holandesa, Stonewall.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (19 Abr 2015)

Cómo me aburren las holandesas. Que se den la mano y lo dejen ya.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Abr 2015)

Jugada 18ª negra, posición igualada; lo que quiere decir ventaja para las negras. Y con Carlsen a los mandos.

Ay, mama...


----------



## Reilly (19 Abr 2015)

Oye capasao, el último movimiento ha sido 13.Nb1 ?

No me aparecen más movimientos en la partida de Carlsen.

Edito: ni caso se me había quedado esa partida pillada, las demás iban bien...

---------- Post added 19-abr-2015 at 15:00 ----------

Anand si que está muy bien posicionado.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Abr 2015)

Victoria de Carlsen.

Caruana sigue con la tostá encima.


----------



## Reilly (19 Abr 2015)

Anand ha tirado la victoria como un palurdo.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Abr 2015)

Reilly dijo:


> Anand ha tirado la victoria como un palurdo.



Anand está mayor.


----------



## Marpozuelo (25 Abr 2015)

¡Vuelve Kasparov!

https://chess24.com/en/watch/live-tournaments/battle-Of-Legends-Kasparov-Short-2015/2/1/1


----------



## Cuak Cuak (25 Abr 2015)

El Nigel Short no se cansa de hacer de mamporrero de Kasparov en este tipo de shows.


----------



## Gurney (26 Abr 2015)

Tremendas las partidas de Kasparov. 
Aunque está claro que tiene totalmente subyugado a Short, en cualquier caso hay que recordar que lleva retirado 10 años y que Nigel viene de ganar en Bangkok Nigel Short wins Thai Open | Chess News.
En mi opinión, en el hipotético caso de que Garri hubiera seguido jugando/volviera a la arena, sería el 2 en Elo, y tengo serias dudas de que Carlsen le ganara un match.

Kasparov ha dominado en todas las partidas: en la rápida tenía clara ventaja (finalmente tablas por perpetuo); y en los 4 blitz aún más claro. La única victoria de Short ha sido por tiempo, en posición inferior.

Mañana hay otra dosis.


----------



## Marpozuelo (26 Abr 2015)

Además, el juego de Kasparov tiene un "no sé qué" que cautiva mucho más que el juego de Carlsen o todos los demás. Deprende energía, determinación y elegancia.




Gurney dijo:


> Tremendas las partidas de Kasparov.
> Aunque está claro que tiene totalmente subyugado a Short, en cualquier caso hay que recordar que lleva retirado 10 años y que Nigel viene de ganar en Bangkok Nigel Short wins Thai Open | Chess News.
> En mi opinión, en el hipotético caso de que Garri hubiera seguido jugando/volviera a la arena, sería el 2 en Elo, y tengo serias dudas de que Carlsen le ganara un match.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gurney (26 Abr 2015)

Sí, es como ver a Kobe o a Duncan, es otra cosa.

Disfruto con Carlsen en modo boa constrictora, y con muchos otros, pero lo de ayer de Kasparov fue especial.


----------



## Clavisto (26 Abr 2015)

Última ronda en el Memorial Gashímov.

Carlsen ya ha ganado el torneo y sólo falta saber cuantos puntos ELO: 2873 en el live rating, a falta de lo que haga hoy con blancas frente a Mamedov.

Increíble.


----------



## Clavisto (26 Abr 2015)

Carlsen gana a Mamedov y acaba el torneo con 7/9, un punto más que el segundo clasificado, un sorprendente (otra vez y van...) Anand.

*2875`9* Elo

Vaticino que este año llegará a los 2900 en el Elo live. O andará muy, muy cerca; veo seguros los 2890.


----------



## Marpozuelo (26 Abr 2015)

Qué suerte tiene el cabrón de Carlsen. La partida estaba igualada de 0.00 y el azerbajano la caga en una jugada. Pero qué bien sabe buscarse la suerte.

Y Anand remozado debe estar el 2 mundial ahora en el live ranking.


----------



## Clavisto (26 Abr 2015)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Qué suerte tiene el cabrón de Carlsen. La partida estaba igualada de 0.00 y el azerbajano la caga en una jugada. Pero qué bien sabe buscarse la suerte.
> 
> Y* Anand remozado debe estar el 2 mundial ahora en el live rankin*g.



Lo está: medio punto más que Caruana y por encima de los 2800.

Hats off


----------



## Cuak Cuak (26 Abr 2015)

Gurney dijo:


> Sí, es como ver a Kobe o a Duncan, es otra cosa.
> 
> Disfruto con Carlsen en modo boa constrictora, y con muchos otros, pero lo de ayer de Kasparov fue especial.



Hombre, son partidas rápidas a 5 minutos de jubilados trufadas de errores... No tiene nada que ver con las partidas de Carlsen a ritmo clásico.



Clavisto dijo:


> Carlsen gana a Mamedov y acaba el torneo con 7/9, un punto más que el segundo clasificado, un sorprendente (otra vez y van...) Anand.
> 
> *2875`9* Elo
> 
> Vaticino que este año llegará a los 2900 en el Elo live. O andará muy, muy cerca; veo seguros los 2890.



Eso depende de cómo esté la inflación de Elo... Creo que en todo el mundo occidental el número de jóvenes federados (que son los que van inyectando Elo fresco al sistema que luego va fluyendo hacia arriba) está disminuyendo... No sé si habrá algún país emergente tipo China donde los federados aumenten... En ese caso sería cuestión de pasarse por unos cuantos torneos chinos para ir rebañando el preciado maná que tanto necesitan los de arriba para alcanzar la barrera de 2900...


----------



## Clavisto (26 Abr 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Hombre, son partidas rápidas a 5 minutos de jubilados trufadas de errores... No tiene nada que ver con las partidas de Carlsen a ritmo clásico.
> 
> 
> 
> Eso depende de cómo esté la inflación de Elo... Creo que en todo el mundo occidental el número de jóvenes federados (que son los que van inyectando Elo fresco al sistema que luego va fluyendo hacia arriba) está disminuyendo... No sé si habrá algún país emergente tipo China donde los federados aumenten... En ese caso sería cuestión de pasarse por unos cuantos torneos chinos para ir rebañando el preciado maná que tanto necesitan los de arriba para alcanzar la barrera de 2900...




Veo muy fuerte a Carlsen este año; puede que estemos ante el inicio de sus años de arrollamiento total; se ha divertido durante un añito y ahora va a por su listón, a por una marca sotomayoresca.

Personalmente voy a seguirlo muy de cerca porque estamos ante algo histórico. Y por una vez en la vida quiero seguirlo a tiempo real, no a toro pasado.


----------



## Erwin (21 May 2015)

El que está tremendo es este Wei Yi.Hoy se ha ventilado al número 1 chino Ding Liren...TREMENDO


----------



## Clavisto (21 May 2015)

Erwin dijo:


> El que está tremendo es este Wei Yi.Hoy se ha ventilado al número 1 chino Ding Liren...TREMENDO



Menudo yoyalodije me voy a marcar con este chino...Épico.


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 May 2015)

¡Habemus poster oficial de nueva película sobre Bobby Fischer!

Tobey Maguire en el papel de Bobby.


'Pawn Sacrifice' director Edward Zwick on 'pre-punk hero' Bobby Fischer | EW.com







¿A qué es una pasada?


----------



## Clavisto (22 May 2015)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¡Habemus poster oficial de nueva película sobre Bobby Fischer!
> 
> Tobey Maguire en el papel de Bobby.
> 
> ...




El personaje de Bobby sólo podría haber sido interpretado por Christian Bale; es más, creo que vino al mundo para ser actor y hacer ese papel.

Una verdadera pena.

No veré la película de Spiderman "El Huelebragas" haciendo de Bobby Fischer.


----------



## Cosmopolita (2 Jun 2015)

Excelente jugada de jugador polaco Jan Krzysztof Duda que conduce blancas. Negras acaban de mover peón a d7. Adivinad la secuencia ganadora de movimientos para las blancas.


Enviado desde el teclado


----------



## Ignadaptado (2 Jun 2015)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¡Habemus poster oficial de nueva película sobre Bobby Fischer!
> 
> Tobey Maguire en el papel de Bobby.
> 
> ...



No soy muy fan de los biopics, pero desde luego Fischer es un personaje de lo más interesante, veremos cómo lo ponen, porque intuyo que sus movidas de los últimos años con su propio país las dejarán en un segundísimo plano.

Y a mí Tobey Maguire sí me gusta, habrá que ver qué tal.


----------



## Clavisto (2 Jun 2015)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_3TMtIaAlnY?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (2 Jun 2015)

Grande Bobby.

Para mí, el mejor. Y junto con Paul Morphy, mis 2 ajedrecistas favoritos.

Comparto la idea de que Christian Bale hubiera clavado el papel. Maguire ? no tiene el carisma suficiente, es un papel que le viene demasiado grande.


----------



## exterriga (2 Jun 2015)

Supongo que no habrá pasado desapercibido a muchos de vosotros, pero tenemos otra presumible amenaza para Carlsen a medio-largo plazo: Jeffery Xiong

Jeffery Xiong rocks Chicago | Chess News


----------



## Marpozuelo (2 Jun 2015)

A mí personalmente Fischer me parece sobrevalorado. Como jugador y como personaje.

Creo que sería muchísimo más interesante una película sobre la vida de Alexander Alekhine, que vivió en primera persona la I Guerra Mundial, la Revolución Rusa y la II Guerra Mundial


----------



## wopa (3 Jun 2015)

Yo suelo jugar aquí. SimpleChess
Soy más malo que la hostia, pierdo el 90% de las partidas pero me sirve de gimnasia mental. Suelo jugar a 5 minutos. Lo mío es el parchís ::


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (3 Jun 2015)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> A mí personalmente Fischer me parece sobrevalorado. *Como jugador y como personaje.*
> 
> Creo que sería muchísimo más interesante una película sobre la vida de Alexander Alekhine, que vivió en primera persona la I Guerra Mundial, la Revolución Rusa y la II Guerra Mundial



Desde 1948 hasta el año 2002, sólo Fisher en 1972 fue capaz de romper la brutal y dominante hegemonía de la Unión Soviética en los tableros.

En aquella época, el ajedrez era un deporte muy importante para los Rusos, ya que aparte de las implicaciones políticas que conllevaba, sus constantes victorias en los Torneos Mundiales (sobretodo contra USA) eran consideradas ejemplos de superioridad para el régimen.

Mientras que su rival Spassky (el cual derrotó a Bobby en todos los encuentros previos) tuvo la ayuda de muchos GM Rusos para preparar la final (Botvinnik,Bondarevsky,Géler,etc), Bobby no tuvo a nadie más que a sí mismo. El sólo, sin la ayuda de nadie, se preparó para la batalla estudiando libros y libros de ajedrez con un tablero y sus correspondientes piezas.

No sé si conoces la historia, yo te la explico para que intentes entender la dimensión que alcanzó este duelo, la tensión que había en el momento, y sus correspondientes consecuencias en el ajedrez moderno.

Por supuesto, respeto tu opinión. Pero decir que Fischer estaba sobrevalorado, con la historia que forjó, y el legado que nos dejó, denota un poquito de ignorancia, o por lo menos desconocimiento del tema.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (3 Jun 2015)

Es que marpozuelo es un romántico


----------



## Marpozuelo (3 Jun 2015)

A ver, de ignorancia no se me puede acusar. He leído varios libros sobre la figura de Bobby Fischer. A parte de artículos en revistas, extractos en libros no dedicados a él, etc.

De los primeros libros que leí algunos eran sobre la figura de Fischer.

Sí que fue muy importante para la popularidad del ajedrez su figura. Sí que fue uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia. No es cierto que no tuviese ninguna ayuda. Sí que la tenía. Spassky no jugó en las mejores condiciones psicológicas posibles. Tenía mucha presión y eso le afectó negativamente en su juego. 




Manitou2 dijo:


> Desde 1948 hasta el año 2002, sólo Fisher en 1972 fue capaz de romper la brutal y dominante hegemonía de la Unión Soviética en los tableros.
> 
> En aquella época, el ajedrez era un deporte muy importante para los Rusos, ya que aparte de las implicaciones políticas que conllevaba, sus constantes victorias en los Torneos Mundiales (sobretodo contra USA) eran consideradas ejemplos de superioridad para el régimen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clavisto (3 Jun 2015)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> A ver, de ignorancia no se me puede acusar. He leído varios libros sobre la figura de Bobby Fischer. A parte de artículos en revistas, extractos en libros no dedicados a él, etc.
> 
> De los primeros libros que leí algunos eran sobre la figura de Fischer.
> 
> Sí que fue muy importante para la popularidad del ajedrez su figura. Sí que fue uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia. *No es cierto que no tuviese ninguna ayuda. Sí que la tenía*. Spassky no jugó en las mejores condiciones psicológicas posibles. Tenía mucha presión y eso le afectó negativamente en su juego.



Madre del amor hermoso...¿no serás un sionista?


----------



## Cosmopolita (3 Jun 2015)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> A mí personalmente Fischer me parece sobrevalorado. Como jugador y como personaje.
> 
> Creo que sería muchísimo más interesante una película sobre la vida de Alexander Alekhine, que vivió en primera persona la I Guerra Mundial, la Revolución Rusa y la II Guerra Mundial



Fisher penetró el solito misterios de ajedrez en oscura habitación en alguna parte de Brooklyn. En URSS hubiera recibido apoyo desde muy pequeño (Spasski tenía una infancia díficil como Bobby): mejores colegios, becas, entrenadores y demás. Fiscer no tenía nada. En los años 50 el apoyo estatal en EEUU era miserablemente inexistente en comparación con URSS. No cabe duda que gente como Alekhine o Karpov ganaron más torneos que nadie. Fischer es como Senna en F1, a veces no importa cuando ganas, importa como lo haces. Hoy en día tienes muchos GM con 15/14/13 años pero ser un GM con 15 años hace 60 años era algo fuera de serie.

En 1981 en URSS rodaron una película sobre Alekhine 
llamada "Bielyj snieg Rasiji" (Nieve blanca de Rusia) y sino recuerdo mal se basa en guion escrito por Aleksander Kotov, persona más que competente porque escribió una biografía sobre Alekhine (la tengo tanto en ruso como en castellano, la última es regalo para los Reyes Magos por parte de tio de mi movia).

Enviado desde el teclado


----------



## Clavisto (3 Jun 2015)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Fisher penetró el solito misterios de ajedrez en oscura habitación en alguna parte de Brooklyn. En URSS hubiera recibido apoyo desde muy pequeño (Spasski tenía una infancia díficil como Bobby): mejores colegios, becas, entrenadores y demás. Fiscer no tenía. En los años 50 el apoyo estatal en EEUU era miserablemente inexistente en comparación con URSS. No cabe duda que gente como Alekhine o Karpov ganaros más torneos que nadie. *Fischer es como Senna en F1, a veces no importa cuando ganas, importa como lo haces*. Hoy en día tienes muchos GM con 15/14/13 años pero ser un GM con 15 años hace 60 años era algo fuera de serie.
> 
> En 1981 en URSS rodaron una película sobre Alekhine
> llamada "Bielyj snieg*Rasiji" (Nieve blanca de Rusia) y sino recuerdo mal se pasa es guion escrito por Aleksander Kotov, persona más que competente porque escribió una biografía sobre Alekhine (la tengo tanto en ruso como en castellano, la última es regalo para los Reyes Magos por parte de tio de mi movia).
> ...




:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (4 Jun 2015)

Deberíais echarle un ojo al subforo de ajedrez de putalocura. La crema.


----------



## Cosmopolita (12 Jun 2015)

â€‹Charlie Riina pasÃ³ de maestra de ajedrez a conejita PlayBoy | Diario Correo









Clavisto dijo:


> El personaje de Bobby sólo podría haber sido interpretado por Christian Bale; es más, creo que vino al mundo para ser actor y hacer ese papel.
> 
> Una verdadera pena.
> 
> No veré la película de Spiderman "El Huelebragas" haciendo de Bobby Fischer.



De cara se parece bastante a Bobby, el problema es la altura. Fischer era un atleta (Fischer levantaba pesas, practicaba natación y boxeaba en Pasadena con sparing partners de los boxeadores olímpicos) y medía unos 188cm cuando Tobey tiene 172cm. Lo siento pero yo no lo compro. Según google Bale mide 183cm. Por otra parte Liev Schreiber clava a Spasski:


----------



## Clavisto (15 Jun 2015)

Hoy da inicio el torneo de Noruega con toda la panda habitual, Carlsen (¡como no!) incluido; y lo hace YA con el torneo de Blitz.

Norway Chess 2015 | One of the world's strongest chess tournaments!


----------



## Clavisto (16 Jun 2015)

Primera ronda:

Giri-Grischuk
Anand-Caruana
Carlsen-Topalov
Nakamura-Hammer
Vachier Lagrave-Aronian


El Blitz de ayer lo ganó Vachier-Lagrave.


----------



## JohnDoe (16 Jun 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Hoy da inicio el torneo de Noruega *con toda la panda habitual*, Carlsen (¡como no!) incluido; y lo hace YA con el torneo de Blitz.
> 
> Norway Chess 2015 | One of the world's strongest chess tournaments!



Menos el ganador de todas las ediciones anteriores de este torneo (vale, solo dos, pero aun así...) ::


----------



## JohnDoe (17 Jun 2015)

Increible lo de Carlsen ayer, perdiendo por tiempo cuando por fin había conseguido una posición ganada


----------



## Clavisto (17 Jun 2015)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Increible lo de Carlsen ayer, perdiendo por tiempo cuando por fin había conseguido una posición ganada



Leí algunos comentarios que decían algo de lo lioso del tiempo, tan diferente de un torneo a otro. Uno de ellos era bastante bueno; venía a decir que era como si en el fútbol un día se jugara una prórroga, al otro hubiera gol de oro, otro penaltis directos y así.

Este creo que es 2 horas para las primeras 40 jugadas y luego 1 hora más 30 segundos por jugada, a finish. No recuerdo un tercer control.


----------



## JohnDoe (17 Jun 2015)

Sí, al parecer pensó que en la 60 le daban 15 minutos adicionales, como ocurre en muchos torneos, así que ni miró el reloj. La duda que me queda es si Topalov se dió cuenta de que a Carlsen se le estaba agotando el tiempo y se dedicó a disimular mirando a cualquier sitio menos al reloj, o también le pilló por sorpresa. 

En cualquier caso, divertido.. y un putadón para Carlsen después de trabajarse tanto la partida. A ver si hace que hoy salga con un puntito adicional de agresividad.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Jun 2015)

Partidas para hoy (a partir de las 4 de la tarde):

Caruana-Carlsen
Giri-Anand
Grischuk-Aronian
Hammer-Vachier Lagrave
Topalov-Nakamura


Y por cierto, ¿alguien sabe qué pinta el tal Hammer en estos torneos? No es la primera que lo veo y sigo sin entenderlo.


----------



## JohnDoe (17 Jun 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Y por cierto, ¿alguien sabe qué pinta el tal Hammer en estos torneos? No es la primera que lo veo y sigo sin entenderlo.



Es joven y noruego. Suelen meter a algún local.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (18 Jun 2015)

Hoy hace 13 años que nos dejó David García Ilundáin. Tuve la suerte de verle varias veces por el club.







Un jugador muy querido, y con multitud de anécdotas, como la vez que le sacó tablas a Karpov después de pimplarse tres tintorros durante la partida.

David Garcia Ilundain derrotando a su rival y a la mÃ¡quina! - Clases de ajedrez online y estrategias de ajedrez


----------



## Clavisto (18 Jun 2015)

Recuerdo a Ilundáin de cuando me compraba el JAQUE, allá por finales del siglo pasado. ¿De qué murió?

Partidas de hoy:

Anand-Grischuk
Aronian-Hammer
Carlsen-Giri
Nakamura-Caruana
Vachier Lagrave-Topalov


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (18 Jun 2015)

De un tumor en el cerebro.

Su familia nos cedió hace unos años todo su "patrimonio" deportivo. Tenemos en el club una vitrina con todos sus trofeos, y un montón de planillas originales y anotaciones. En un futuro le quiero meter mano a ver si se puede editar algo con todo ese material.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Jun 2015)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Increible lo de Carlsen ayer, perdiendo por tiempo cuando por fin había conseguido una posición ganada



Normalmente Carlsen no tiene problemas con la gestión del tiempo pero son cosas que pasan. Alekhine solía decir que para un ajedrecista la gestión del tiempo durante la partida es como trabajo de piernas para un boxeador.


Clavisto dijo:


> Y por cierto, ¿alguien sabe qué pinta el tal Hammer en estos torneos? No es la primera que lo veo y sigo sin entenderlo.



Hamijo JohnDoe ya te ha contestado. En Wijk an Zee te meten hasta dos locales y sólo Anish Giri es jugador "top" y el otro puede ser Erwin L'Ami o Loek Van Wely y los dos últimos no supera a 2700 ELO. En el torneo Dortmund Sparkassen te meten a Arkadij Naiditsch
Enviado desde el teclado. En London Chess Clasic te meten a Luke McShane y en España a Vallejo.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Jun 2015)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Normalmente Carlsen no tiene problemas con la gestión del tiempo pero son cosas que pasan. Alekhine solía decir que para un ajedrecista la gestión del tiempo durante la partida es como trabajo de piernas para un boxeador.
> 
> Hamijo JohnDoe ya te ha contestado. En Wijk an Zee te meten hasta dos locales y sólo Anish Giri es jugador "top" y el otro puede ser Erwin L'Ami o Loek Van Wely y los dos últimos no supera a 2700 ELO. En el torneo Dortmund Sparkassen te meten a Arkadij Naiditsch
> Enviado desde el teclado. En London Chess Clasic te meten a Luke McShane y en España a Vallejo.



Ya, ya... Si conozco la norma del impuesto revolucionario, pero lo de Hammer lo he visto FUERA de Noruega, creo recordar.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (19 Jun 2015)

Además creo que Hammer es (fue?) preparador de Carlsen. A lo mejor pone condiciones, como que le dejen jugar los torneos B de donde vaya y cosas así.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (19 Jun 2015)

Clavisto, ¿de qué partida es tu firma?


----------



## Clavisto (19 Jun 2015)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Clavisto, ¿de qué partida es tu firma?



Es un problema, supongo: algo así es casi imposible que se dé en partida real. Busqué por chess gifs y me gustó.


----------



## Cosmopolita (19 Jun 2015)

¡Menudas las 3 primeras rondas! De las 2 primeras rondas Carlsen 0/2. Jo Jo. He visto análisis de Daniel King y sinceramente segunda partida Caruana la ganó con mejor preperación que Carlsen. Han jugado Apertura Española y Caruana ha jugado 12.b3 en lugar de Af4 habitual. Así es como hay que ganar a Carlsen (entre otras cosas): con mejor preparación de las partidas y con un estudio profundo de aperturas.

Breve análisis de la posición en la imagen de la partida Caruana-Carlsen (copiado de chessbase)


Aquí Carlsen jugó 22...Ce6? Los módulos recomiendan 22...a6 o 22...a5, porque tras la continuación de la partida con23.Cxe6 las negras no pueden jugar 23...fxe6, porque entonces las blancas ganarían en seguida con 24.Ae7!. En la partida, Carlsen optó por 23...Axa3, pero eso tras 24.Cxeg7 Af8 25.e6 Axf5 26.Cxf5 fxe6 27.Cg3 condujo a un final quizá ya perdido. Caruana ganó sin problema. 


Enviado desde el teclado


----------



## Clavisto (19 Jun 2015)

Acaba de palmar con Anand: 0, 5/4 y último. 

Cuanto daño le ha hecho la inmerecida pero justa derrota con Topalov en primera ronda.


----------



## Marpozuelo (19 Jun 2015)

Tres roscos en cuatro partidas. Ni el campeón del Mundo se libra de uno de esos torneos nefastos en los que te llueven ostias y no sabes por donde vienen.

Pobre chaval García Ilundain. Creo que coincidí por primera vez con él en un Campeonato de España juvenil en 1989. Era un gran amante del ajedrez y con mucho talento.


----------



## Erwin (19 Jun 2015)

topalov machacando a Aronian, está fuerte el bulgaro.

Aprovechando el tercio, creéis que hubo tongo en el famoso match con Kramnik??


----------



## Cosmopolita (19 Jun 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Acaba de palmar con Anand: 0, 5/4 y último.
> 
> Cuanto daño le ha hecho la inmerecida pero justa derrota con Topalov en primera ronda.



Yo creo que se debe a otros factores. Primero la presión de jugar en su casa (aunque por otro lado Carlsen jugó de cine en India contra Anand). Segundo (argumento de más peso) creo que noruego simplemente no está en forma (es muy evidente, al menos ahora). A ver si será capaz de hacer lo que hacía Tal después de una serie de derrotas: ganar todo una serie de partidas.


Erwin dijo:


> Aprovechando el tercio, creéis que hubo tongo en el famoso match con Kramnik??



Siempre he sido partidario de que hubo tongo y que Kramnik jugó sucio. También hubo tongo en: 1948, 1951, 1978 y 1984 (dos primeros era favoritismo de Botvinik y otros dos de Karpov).


Enviado desde el teclado


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (20 Jun 2015)

Echo en falta a clavisto conjeturando que el nene está follando como si no hubiera un mañana. Como Fischer en Buenos Aires


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Jun 2015)

Un poco de humor


Enviado desde el teclado


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (22 Jun 2015)

Los elos tras 5 rondas en Noruega:

1. Carlsen 2860 (-16)
2. Topalov 2816 (+13)
3. Nakamura 2810 (+10)
4. Anand 2809 (+5)
5. Caruana 2800 (-5)
Giri, Kranmink y So con 278X
Grishuck y Aronian con 277X

Topalov y Nakamura rompen su anterior techo.

Y Wei Yi con 16 años y 2724 tiene unos 10 puntos más que Carlsen a su edad. Sin embargo a los 17 Carlsen subió de 2710 a 2770.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (22 Jun 2015)

Topalov ha vuelto a recuperar la forma. Estará haciendo trampas otra vez, estos búlgaros siempre me han parecido unos fulleros.


----------



## exterriga (22 Jun 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Los elos tras 5 rondas en Noruega:
> 
> 1. Carlsen 2860 (-16)
> 2. Topalov 2816 (+13)
> ...



Con todos mis respetos, creo que:

Techo de Topalov, hasta el día de hoy: 2816,9 (24 Abril 2010)
Techo de Nakamura, hasta el día de hoy: 2810,2 (18 Junio 2015)

Elo a día de hoy de Topalov: 2816,3
Elo a día de hoy de Nakamura: 2809,8

Saludos.

Live Chess Ratings - 2700chess.com


----------



## Clavisto (22 Jun 2015)

La victoria de Topalov ayer fue gracias a uno de los mayores errores que he visto en toda mi vida. Digo otra vez, ¿qué coño pinta ahí el tal HAMMER? aaanda y que se acueste.

Y la partida que le ganó a Carlsen fue de chiste, la de Vachier Lagrave tres cuartos de lo mismo, a Aronian le gana ya hasta mi abuela (q.e.p.d)...y hoy con Grischuk seguro que pasa algo, como que el puto ruso se duerma as usual y tal.

En definitiva: blancas frente a Nakamura y tablas.


----------



## Buster (22 Jun 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Topalov ha vuelto a recuperar la forma. Estará haciendo trampas otra vez, estos búlgaros siempre me han parecido unos fulleros.



¿Quieres decir que se dopa?

¿Los grandes maestros pasan controles anti-dopping durante los torneos?


----------



## Clavisto (22 Jun 2015)

Espectacular la partida que Anand está a punto de rematar.

Lo de este tío no tiene nombre.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (22 Jun 2015)

exterriga dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, creo que:



Puede ser, cuando pasas el ratón por encima del elo te sale el elo máximo, pero creo que se refiere al de lista cerrada.

Hoy ya lo han roto, por cierto.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Jun 2015)

En una hora dará inicio la partida que decide el torneo:

*Topalov-Anand*

Al buen indio sólo le vale la victoria.

Mi pronóstico es que va a ganar dando una (otra) lección de ajedrez.


----------



## Erwin (25 Jun 2015)

muy decepcionante la actitud de Anand


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Jun 2015)

A ver cuando comentais Anand-Topalov Sofia2005


----------



## Clavisto (5 Jul 2015)

Caruana gana en Dortmund con una tacada de cinco victorias consecutivas tras un flojo comienzo (empate-derrota ante So)

Esperemos que sea el inicio de su recuperación (2808, +11 puntos tras el torneo)


----------



## Erwin (5 Jul 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Caruana gana en Dortmund con una tacada de cinco victorias consecutivas tras un flojo comienzo (empate-derrota ante So)
> 
> Esperemos que sea el inicio de su recuperación (2808, +11 puntos tras el torneo)



que te pareció la partida de Wei yi vs bruzon?? tremenda joya, no??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atkm9fTFaKE


----------



## Clavisto (5 Jul 2015)

Erwin dijo:


> que te pareció la partida de Wei yi vs bruzon?? tremenda joya, no??
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atkm9fTFaKE



No la he visto, gracias. Ya comentaré algo que ahora no es hora de hacerlo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jul 2015)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> A ver cuando comentais Anand-Topalov Sofia2005



Yo paso porque jugaron mucho Apertura Catalana y no me gusta esta apertura (yo con blancas siempre empiezo "e4" y me limito a responder a las aperturas que comienzan con "c4" o "d") para nada.


Clavisto dijo:


> Caruana gana en Dortmund con una tacada de cinco victorias consecutivas tras un flojo comienzo (empate-derrota ante So)
> 
> Esperemos que sea el inicio de su recuperación (2808, +11 puntos tras el torneo)



Esperemos que así sea.



Enviado desde el teclado


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (13 Jul 2015)

La regla de Sofía:

FCE


----------



## Clavisto (18 Jul 2015)

Erwin dijo:


> que te pareció la partida de Wei yi vs bruzon?? tremenda joya, no??
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atkm9fTFaKE



Joder, qué partidaza. Acabo de verla tras comprobar su particular 2-0 en el Rusia-China: ahora mismo es el 27 del mundo con un ELO de 2727.

Máquina, Wei Yi.

Iros acostumbrando:


----------



## Marpozuelo (18 Jul 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> La regla de Sofía:
> 
> FCE



La regla de Sofía fue una gran aportación. Creo que fue de Topalov y su entorno (Danailov). Aunque antes Rentero había puesto en marcha algo parecido en Linares.

Hubo un momento en que se pensaba que las tablas cortas pactadas iban a ser el final del ajedrez. Sin embargo hemos tenido la suerte de que el Campeón del Mundo, Carlsen, se ha especializado en sacar petróleo de partidas teóricamente anodinas.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (21 Jul 2015)

Actualidad ajedrecística (forochat encubierto) - Página 11


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Ago 2015)

Enviado desde el teclado


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (21 Ago 2015)

La estadística de las blancas vs negras se las han sacado de la chistera:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First-move_advantage_in_chess


----------



## Clavisto (23 Ago 2015)

Comienza el Sinquefield 2015:

Anand, Viswanathan	
Aronian, Levon 
Carlsen, Magnus 
Caruana, Fabiano 
Giri, Anish	
Grischuk, Alexander	
Nakamura, Hikaru	
So, Wesley	
Topalov, Veselin
Vachier-Lagrave, Maxime


En unos minutos la primera ronda.


----------



## Marpozuelo (23 Ago 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Comienza el Sinquefield 2015:
> 
> Anand, Viswanathan
> Aronian, Levon
> ...



A ver si Carlsen ha recuperado la forma. Veo difícil que Caruana repita la hazaña del año pasado.

Por cierto que esta semana compré en e-book "Kasparov on Kasparov vol II 1985-1993. Y puede que Carlsen sea muy fuerte y haya batido el record elo, pero como las partidas combativas de Kasparov no había nada. Carlsen en comparación aburre a las ovejas.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Ago 2015)

Qué cosas juega Carlsen (6. Ad3); eso lo hace otro y parece gilipollas.

Pero de momento Topalov ya se está pegando la primera pensada de la partida.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Ago 2015)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> A ver si Carlsen ha recuperado la forma. Veo difícil que Caruana repita la hazaña del año pasado.
> 
> Por cierto que esta semana compré en e-book "Kasparov on Kasparov vol II 1985-1993. Y puede que Carlsen sea muy fuerte y haya batido el record elo, pero como las partidas combativas de Kasparov no había nada. Carlsen en comparación aburre a las ovejas.



Pero a los puristas de juego posicional Carlsen les encanta, además Carlsen es lo mejor que ha pasado a ajedrez. Carlsen es proyecta una imagen de ajedricista atípica (el topicazo es que se un flacucho con gafitas).
Kasparov alcanzó 2851 en julio de 2000 cuando en la lista ELO habían 10-12 jugadores con ELO superior a 2700. Hoy los hay unos 50. Luego sumále la inflación de ELO.

Enviado desde el teclado


----------



## Marpozuelo (23 Ago 2015)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pero a los puristas de juego posicional Carlsen les encanta, además Carlsen es lo mejor que ha pasado a ajedrez. Carlsen es proyecta una imagen de ajedricista atípica (el topicazo es que se un flacucho con gafitas).
> Kasparov alcanzó 2851 en julio de 2000 cuando en la lista ELO habían 10-12 jugadores con ELO superior a 2700. Hoy los hay unos 50. Luego sumále la inflación de ELO.
> 
> Enviado desde el teclado



Kasparov en su juventud era muy deportista. Se decía entonces que había corrido los 100 m. en 12 segundos.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Ago 2015)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Kasparov en su juventud era muy deportista. Se decía entonces que había corrido los 100 m. en 12 segundos.



Es cierto. El Ogro de Bakú también jugaba a fútbol, hokey de hielo y corría largas distancias. Fischer nadaba, levantava pesas y hacía boxeo con los sparing-partners de los boxeadores olímpicos. Capablanca se follaba a todas las mujeres que podía y Alekhine daba a lo botella.

Yo cuando jugaba en la universidad corría 8-10km cada semana.

Enviado desde el teclado


----------



## Marpozuelo (23 Ago 2015)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Es cierto. El Ogro de Bakú también jugaba a fútbol, hokey de hielo y corría largas distancias. Fischer nadaba, levantava pesas y hacía boxeo con los sparing-partners de los boxeadores olímpicos. Capablanca se follaba a todas las mujeres que podía y Alekhine daba a lo botella.
> 
> Yo cuando jugaba en la universidad corría 8-10km cada semana.
> 
> Enviado desde el teclado



Alekhine, entre chupito y chupito, se ve que también le daba al ping pong.

Lo dice en esta entrevista radiofónica:

https://www.facebook.com/MusaDoXadrez/videos/564287210376599/?pnref=story


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Ago 2015)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Alekhine, entre chupito y chupito, se ve que también le daba al ping pong.
> 
> Lo dice en esta entrevista radiofónica:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MusaDoXadrez/videos/564287210376599/?pnref=story



Lo se también. Ping-Pong es deporte complementario muy popular entre jugadores de ajedrez. Lo leí en un libro sobre historia de Olimpisdas de Ajedrez. A mí se me da fatal por cierto.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=682783 

Enviado desde el teclado


----------



## Marpozuelo (24 Ago 2015)

Crisis del Campeón Mundial. Derrota ante Topalov con blancas. Ese sacrificio de pieza no parecía muy prometedor aunque se agradece su juego combativo.

Ronda muy entretenida en general sin ningunas tablas. 

Me sorprende la manera como perdió Anand ante Nakamura en un tipo de posición tranquilita siendo considerado Anand el mejor defensor de la élite.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Ago 2015)

Lo de Topalov empieza a ser inaudito: 40 años y en el mejor momento de su vida.

2 de 2 en Sinquefield (Carlsen -con negras y por segunda vez consecutiva- y Nakamura) y 2826 ELO.

Impresionante.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2015 at 14:49 ----------

Y aconsejo al personal que le eche un vistazo a la partida que ayer le ganó al otaku. Eso es jugar en serio al ajedrez.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (3 Sep 2015)

Una foto curiosa que he visto hoy:







Carlsen le ha ganado al IM Lawrence Trent un match de rápidas a 3' por 5 a 4 *¡empezando con torre de menos!
*
Un público de excepción. El negro no sé quién es, y el del polo azul diría que es el árbitro chungo de San Luis que le cascó el rosco a So.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Una foto curiosa que he visto hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*

Hay algun link a eso? Me cuesta mucho creerlo...*


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (3 Sep 2015)

Pues lo he visto en twitter así que supongo que lo habrá retwitteado el mismo Trent.

PD: Trent *ganó *el match 5-4, de todas formas sigue siendo un resultado acojonante.


----------



## Cosmopolita (7 Sep 2015)

Cuando el ajedrez se convierte en la estrella del baile - Jot Down Cultural Magazine 

Enviado desde el teclado


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (10 Sep 2015)

Mañana comienza, en Baku, la *copa del mundo*. El KO que enfrenta a 128 jugadores y proporciona un par (?) de entradas al torneo de candidatos, sustituyendo a los históricos interzonales. 

El único español, David Antón, parte como el 80 del ranking, y se enfrentará contra Nispeanu en primera ronda. De ir pasando ronda, sus rivales más probables serían Svidler (16), Radjarov (17), Topalov (1), Ding Liren (8), Giri (4) y Nakamura (2).

También participarán algunos hispanos, como Lenier Domínguez, Julio Granda o Lázaro Bruzón.

Si no me equivoco, sólo participarán dos mujeres: Mariya Muzychuk y Deysi Cori (a esta la vi hace unos días en Barcelona con su hermano). Parece que Jorge no repite después de la que le liaron en los desempates el año pasado.

LIVE | Profiles

PD: también está Hou Yifan, wildcard del presidente.
PD2: de los buenos, van a estar todos menos Anand y Carlsen. 
Algunos encuentros interesantes de primera ronda:
Liviu Dieter Nisipeanu-David Anton
Julio Granda-Alexander Fier
Hou Yifan-Rafael Leitao
Deysi Cori-Kramnik


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (11 Sep 2015)

El ritmo de juego es de 90' (40 jugadas)+30'/+30" por jugada
Juegan dos partidas alternando colores y si empatan el tercer día juegan rápidas:
Primero dos partidas 25'+10", si hace falta otras dos 10'+10", si hace falta otras dos 5'+3" y si sigueran empatados un armagedón.

Horario España:

12:00 Inicio
15:40 Control
~17:30 Final


----------



## Clavisto (11 Sep 2015)

Partida de Wei Yi:

Salem, A.R. Saleh - Wei, Yi | Chess World Cup 2015 round 01-1 | ChessBomb Arena


Partida del Basi:

Ivanchuk, Vassily - Adly, Ahmed | Chess World Cup 2015 round 01-1 | ChessBomb Arena


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (11 Sep 2015)

Antón ha perdido hoy y mañana tendrá que ganar con blancas si quiere llegar a los desempates.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Sep 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Antón ha perdido hoy y mañana tendrá que ganar con blancas si quiere llegar a los desempates.



Ese es el que tiempo ha dijimos tenía cara de psicópata. Parece que no lo bastante.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (11 Sep 2015)

Anish Giri está sufriendo para pasar de las tablas contra un 2300.
Un armenio se ha follado con negras a Gata Kamsky.
Una Deysi Cori demasiado ofensiva ha perdido con blancas contra Kranmik.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 16:10 ----------

Adams no pasa de las tablas con Mariya Muzychuk

---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 16:11 ----------

El argentino Pérez Ponsa (2560) ha ganado a Lenier Domínguez (2730)

---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 16:19 ----------

Grischuk parece que tampoco pasará de las tablas, con blancas, contra un 2400


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (11 Sep 2015)

Gelfand y el joven chileno Cristobal Henriquez apuradísimos y muy nerviosos

---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 17:15 ----------

Han pactado tablas cuando parecía que Gelfand tenía una posición ganadora.

Sólo falta la partida de Giri, que sigue pataleando.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Sep 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Gelfand y el joven chileno Cristobal Henriquez apuradísimos y muy nerviosos
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 17:15 ----------
> 
> ...



Para mi lo tuyo con Giri es como lo de Zapatero con Borges.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 17:25 ----------

Leinier ha palmao y el niño loco de "Jaque al Asesino" (Samuel Sevian) ha hecho tablas negras con Radjabov.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (11 Sep 2015)

Joder, qué cara de psycho tiene el niño.

El rival de Giri, que resulta ser un Ugandés negro como el carbón, está muy hasta la polla por lo visto. Ya ha ido a decirle algo al árbitro. Van por la jugada 114.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Sep 2015)

A mi me gustan así, como diría la golfa del Jes-Extender.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 17:38 ----------


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (11 Sep 2015)

Muy chusco el árbitro sentándose para ver la partida.

¡Levántese abuelo! Que parece que le dieron el título en una tómbola

PD:


----------



## JohnDoe (11 Sep 2015)

Hay un vídeo muy gracioso del Savian de pequeño ganándole a un MI que tiene un despiste:

[youtube]LMM2RV5-HVc[/youtube]

El MI comete un error grave pero sin esa seguridad en sí mismo y esa agresividad no le habría ganado.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (11 Sep 2015)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Hay un vídeo muy gracioso del Savian de pequeño ganándole a un MI que tiene un despiste:
> 
> [youtube]LMM2RV5-HVc[/youtube]
> 
> El MI comete un error grave pero sin esa seguridad en sí mismo y esa agresividad no le habría ganado.



Joder macho, hacía años que no veía un ejemplo de "niño repelente" tan repelente, valga la rebuznancia.


----------



## Gurney (11 Sep 2015)

Me gusta el formato de la Copa, muchas partidas, mucha gente muy buena, y sin margen de error.

PS: Tremendo el vídeo de Sevian.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Sep 2015)

Parece que Shírov no está en la Copa del Mundo...

El hijolagranputa de Kaspárov se lo cargó al rechazarlo como candidato a "su" título.


----------



## Ignadaptado (12 Sep 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Parece que Shírov no está en la Copa del Mundo...
> 
> El hijolagranputa de Kaspárov se lo cargó al rechazarlo como candidato a "su" título.



Una pena, no se vio una cacicada así desde los tiempos de Alekhine.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (12 Sep 2015)

Ya están jugando.

Os recomiendo los streamings de chess24.

En el streaming en castellano está el cachondo de "el divis" comentando. En la retransmisión en inglés podéis ver en directo la sala de juego.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (12 Sep 2015)

El niño no ha podido pasar de las tablas y cae eliminado.

Pasan ronda: Topalov, Sivdler, Aronian, Yi, Giri, Leko, So, Vachier, Nakamura, Adams, Chuky, Caruana, Mamedyarov, Harikrisna, Kranmink, Karjakin.

Van a las rápidas: Radjarov (contra repelente niño vicente, ojo), Navara, Gelfand, Grischuk, Kasimdhanov, Hou Yifan.

Kamsky ha hecho tablas hoy y se va a casa.


----------



## Marpozuelo (12 Sep 2015)

No sé que coño pasa con el ajedrez en España. Ya me parece sospechoso que no consigamos un puto jugador en el top 10. Quizás los españoles no tengamos potencia cerebral para eso.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (12 Sep 2015)

Yo creo que Vallejo podría jugar y hacer un buen papel, pero creo que no jugó el Europeo, y por elo sólo entran 20-30.

Más resultados:

Julio Granda ganó a Alexander Fier y pasa de ronda.

Y en la última partida del día, Lenier Domínguez le acaba de pegar un buen atraco a Pérez Ponsa, y se lo jugarán a las rápidas mañana.

Otros hispanos: Quesada a las rápidas, Mareco pasa ronda con las tablas de hoy, Bruzón a las rápidas.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (12 Sep 2015)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> No sé que coño pasa con el ajedrez en España. Ya me parece sospechoso que no consigamos un puto jugador en el top 10. Quizás los españoles no tengamos potencia cerebral para eso.



En España el ajedrez está muy mal "conceptuado" y te garantiza mofa, befa y escarnio. Es un poco lo mismo que pasa en EEUU, pero a escala más pequeña y casposa. El otro día viendo este vídeo del niño repelente Sevian me hizo gracia ver que ninguno de los que sale en el vídeo es un WASP. Si no fuera por la inmigración centroeuropea o de Europa oriental, EEUU ni habría tenido campeones de ajedrez, ni desarrollado la bomba atómica, ni carrera espacial, ni ná:

[youtube]LMM2RV5-HVc[/youtube]


----------



## LoneWolf (12 Sep 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> En España el ajedrez está muy mal "conceptuado" y te garantiza mofa, befa y escarnio. Es un poco lo mismo que pasa en EEUU, pero a escala más pequeña y casposa. El otro día viendo este vídeo del niño repelente Sevian me hizo gracia ver que ninguno de los que sale en el vídeo es un WASP. Si no fuera por la inmigración centroeuropea o de Europa oriental, EEUU ni habría tenido campeones de ajedrez, ni desarrollado la bomba atómica, ni carrera espacial, ni ná:
> 
> [youtube]LMM2RV5-HVc[/youtube]



Estados Unidos es un país de inmigrantes.
Inmigrantes que progresan gracias al sistema que crearon unos WASP en el siglo 18.

Las grandes leyendas del Ajedrez son de USA: Morphy, Pillsbury y Fischer.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (13 Sep 2015)

Están acabando las segundas semirrápidas:

El chileno Cristobal Henriquez con 18 añitos se la ha sacado y ha mandado, con negras, a Gelfand de vuelta a Israel.







Grischuk no pasa de las tablas contra un MI y tendrá que ir a los 10 minutos.
Radjarov está a punto de eliminar al repelente del 7up.
Lenier Dominguez va a eliminar a Pérez Ponsa
Kasimdanov a los 10 minutos
Hou Yifan pasa ronda

---------- Post added 13-sep-2015 at 14:32 ----------

Bruzón y Quesada se van a ir a la calle

---------- Post added 13-sep-2015 at 14:45 ----------

Bruzón ha ganado sus dos partidas y pasa ronda, que los habían puesto con los colores cambiados.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (13 Sep 2015)

Quintas tablas de Grischuk


----------



## Clavisto (13 Sep 2015)

Lo de Grischuk es muy punk.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2015 at 17:17 ----------

Bueno, pues finalmente lo ha conseguido a 5 minutos. Menos mal.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (13 Sep 2015)

Por fin Grischuk ha ganado en la 7a partida, el primer blitz.

Para mañana tenemos algunos encuentros interesantes:

Henriquez Villagra - Granda
Mamedyarov - Hou Yifan
Bruzón - Kramnik


----------



## Gurney (13 Sep 2015)

A qué hora empiezan?


----------



## Clavisto (13 Sep 2015)

Gurney dijo:


> A qué hora empiezan?



A las doce del mediodía.


----------



## Marpozuelo (13 Sep 2015)

El nivel medio ha subido mucho. Ahora cualquier desconocido juega bastante bien porque puede acceder a mucha información y a mucha práctica jugando on-line.

De hecho, los que llegan al top 20 y juegan supertorneos en realidad estan sorbre-protegidos. Si todos los torneos fuesen abiertos veríamos más movimiento en la élite.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (14 Sep 2015)

Navara y Adams están perdiendo hoy.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Sep 2015)

La madre que me parió...Grischuk ha entregado 4 peones en la apertura de la partida decisiva en esta segunda ronda.

Como me gusta este tío.

Raskólnikov jugando al ajedrez.







Grischuk, Alexander - Fedoseev, Vladimir | Chess World Cup 2015 round 02-2 | ChessBomb Arena


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (15 Sep 2015)

Pasan ronda: Granda (contra el chaval que se cargó a Gelfand), So, Vachier, Lenier Domínguez, Ivanchuk, Caruana

A las rápidas: Svidler, Radjarov, Aronian, Giri, Nakamura, Adams (después de perder ayer), Hou Yifan y Mamedyarov, Karjakin (después de perder ayer), 

A la calle: Navara, Mareco, Harikrisna,

Topalov a puntito de ganar y pasar ronda. 
A Yi le valen las tablas para pasar pero va a sudar para sacarlas.
Lo de Grischuk acabará en tablas.
Kranmik a puntito de eliminar a Bruzón


----------



## Clavisto (15 Sep 2015)

Una pequeña decepción lo de Navara, el autista.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Sep 2015)

Leko, dentro. Me alegro un montón por el bueno de Peter. Ya era hora que estuviera bien en uno de estos. Ojalá y llegue lejos. De momento los tengo a todos.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2015)

Aronian a punto de quedarse fuera en segunda ronda después de llegar como vencedor del torneo más fuerte del año.

Eliminado.


----------



## k098 (16 Sep 2015)

A mí ya, sin Gelfand, ese torneo no me interesa nada.  ¡Aupa Gandalf!


----------



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2015)

k098 dijo:


> A mí ya, sin Gelfand, ese torneo no me interesa nada.



¿Como es que no te has apuntao al torneo burbujarra?


----------



## Cosmopolita (16 Sep 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Como es que no te has apuntao al torneo burbujarra?



Misterio digno de Iker Jímenez jaja.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2015)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Misterio digno de Iker Jímenez jaja.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G2



Y tú igual. Ya me dirás lo que te supone una hora a la semana.


----------



## k098 (16 Sep 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Como es que no te has apuntao al torneo burbujarra?



Falta de tiempo, y que no me quiero saturar. Ya tengo un par de clases a la semana, y mi segundo trabajo, todos los días, también relacionado con el ajedrez. Aparte de las horas de táctica y otros estudios. Estoy ya hasta los... ::


----------



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2015)

k098 dijo:


> Falta de tiempo, y que no me quiero saturar. Ya tengo un par de clases a la semana, y mi segundo trabajo, todos los días, también relacionado con el ajedrez. Aparte de las horas de táctica y otros estudios. Estoy ya hasta los... ::



Un día que te venga bien me mandas un privado y echamos una partida.


----------



## k098 (16 Sep 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Un día que te venga bien me mandas un privado y echamos una partida.



¡Hecho! Os dejo una partidita que le gané el 1 de Agosto al IM Attila Turzo en una simultánea 30+15 en chess.com a ver qué os parece. Yo llevo blancas. Hay un doble que no vi, pero bueno, tampoco andaba sobrado de tiempo.

ChessBase Game

Eso sí, las que pierdo colgándome la dama no las comparto.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2015)

k098 dijo:


> ¡Hecho! Os dejo una partidita que le gané el 1 de Agosto al IM Attila Turzo en una simultánea 30+15 a ver qué os parece. Yo llevo blancas. Hay un doble que no vi, pero bueno, tampoco andaba sobrado de tiempo.
> 
> ChessBase Game
> 
> Eso sí, las que pierdo colgándome la dama no las comparto.



Claro que la que juguemos mínimo a ese tiempo.

Bien jugado. Menudo gustazo tuvo que darte.


----------



## k098 (16 Sep 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Claro que la que juguemos mínimo a ese tiempo.



Perfecto, a ver si me libero un poco y acepto el reto.


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Sep 2015)

k098 dijo:


> Falta de tiempo, y que no me quiero saturar. Ya tengo un par de clases a la semana, y mi segundo trabajo, todos los días, también relacionado con el ajedrez. Aparte de las horas de táctica y otros estudios. Estoy ya hasta los... ::



Para humillar a Ohenry y al pato siempre se puede sacar algo de tiempo. Tú tienes pinta de crujirnos a todos los del torneo sin despeinarte.

Ah, y quiero ver vuestra partida.


----------



## k098 (16 Sep 2015)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Para humillar a Ohenry y al pato siempre se puede sacar algo de tiempo. Tú tienes pinta de crujirnos a todos los del torneo sin despeinarte.
> 
> Ah, y quiero ver vuestra partida.



Qué va. Soy un patzer.  Y en finales ni te cuento. Un niño pequeño. Pero tengo mis días. :cook:

---------- Post added 16-sep-2015 at 16:02 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Claro que la que juguemos mínimo a ese tiempo.
> 
> Bien jugado. Menudo gustazo tuvo que darte.



Jaja gracias! La conservo como oro en paño. Y en contra de la opinión de mi profesor mi jugada favorita fue a3. Petrosian way!


----------



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2015)

Este tío está a punto de eliminar a mi chino:


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (16 Sep 2015)

Si hacemos el próximo torneo a menos rondas yo creo que te puedes apuntar. Un suizo no será para tanto. Y cosmopolita y marpozuelo también, que estos tienen pinta de tocarlas bastante.

Vamos a la copa del mundo:

Pasan ronda: Svidler, Radrajov, Giri, Nakamura, Mamedyarov (que se ha cargado a *Hou Yifan*)

A la calle: *Aronian * (y eso que mañana le hubiera tocado con Yi), Hou Yifan, 

En serios apuros: Yi, que después de empatar las dos primeras ha perdido en la tercera semirrápida

Grishuck que parece que entablará la tercera semirrápida.
Adams que gana la tercera y le valen tablas en la siguiente.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2015 at 16:09 ----------

Tu chino está jodido.

Aronian tampoco entraría por ELO en el candidatos.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Si hacemos el próximo torneo a menos rondas yo creo que te puedes apuntar. Un suizo no será para tanto. Y cosmopolita y marpozuelo también, que estos tienen pinta de tocarlas bastante.
> 
> Vamos a la copa del mundo:
> 
> ...



Lo de Aronian yo ya lo vi desde el principio del hilo, cuando era segundo del mundo: ahí está el archivo.

No es jugador para disputar un título.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (16 Sep 2015)

Están clasificados al candidatos:

*Anand*, *Caruana*, *Nakamura*.

Faltaría por repartir 5 plazas: 2 finalistas de la copa del mundo, los dos siguientes por ELO y una wildcard.

Si Caruana o Nakamura llegan a la final, los perdedores de la semifinal jugarían un match por el tercer puesto para ver quién se clasifica.

Por elo entrarían *Topalov *(seguro) y *Giri *(casi seguro), aún le podrían sacar de la lista Grischuk o Kramnik, pero es poco probable. Si Topalov o Giri llegaran a la final de la copa del mundo, entraría por ELO Grischuk.

Si finalmente el torneo se hace en San Francisco, lo más probable es que den la wildcard a *So*.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2015)

Grischuk sigue adelante y Wei Yi con ventaja en la partida decisiva.

Ganar con negras y bajo presión sería una muestra más de lo que vengo diciendo durante todo este tiempo.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2015 at 16:49 ----------

¡Victoria de Wei! jajaja.

A por el puto blitz.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (16 Sep 2015)

Adams pierde y ha de volver al blitz

---------- Post added 16-sep-2015 at 17:05 ----------

Ya están al tema


----------



## Cosmopolita (16 Sep 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Y tú igual. Ya me dirás lo que te supone una hora a la semana.



En gameknot.com tengo 16 partidas en marcha (48h para cada movimiento) más clases de FP por la tarde y gimnasio...para un blitz o rápidas tal vez.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2015)

Victoria espectacular de Wei (¡con negras!)en la primera de blitz. A un paso de pasar ronda.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (16 Sep 2015)

Vaya atraco del chino


----------



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2015)

Caballo a d5.

Eso es como mirar por perejil y ver que sí tienes.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2015 at 17:46 ----------

Pasamos ronda :o

---------- Post added 16-sep-2015 at 17:53 ----------

Armageddon Adams-Laznicka:

Adams, Michael - Laznicka, Viktor | Chess World Cup 2015 round 02-9 | ChessBomb Arena

---------- Post added 16-sep-2015 at 18:02 ----------

Victoria de Micky en el movimiento rápido de madera tallada.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (16 Sep 2015)

Adams gana cómodo el armagedón.

La tercera ronda:

Topalov-Lu
*Radjarov-Svidler*
Ahreschenko-*Yi*
Guseinov-Ding

So-Le Quang
Vachier-Tomashevski
*Granda*-Wojtaszek
*Clavisto-Tom Saybrook*

Caruana-Kovalyov
Mamedyarov-Sethuraman
Karjakin-Yu
Andreikin-Kramnik

Grischuk-Eljanov
Ivanchuk-Jakovenko
Adams-*Dominguez*
Nepomniatchti-Nakamura



Spoiler



Leko-Giri en lugar de los dos paquetazos


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Sep 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> *Clavisto-Tom Saybrook*



¿Os estáis pegando la vida padre en Bakú? Traeros alguna eslava de paso.

Con la tercera ronda la cosa empieza a ponerse seria, hay enfrentamientos muy fuertes.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Sep 2015)

Seguiré a mis tres chicos (el chinito, Grischukólnikov y El Basi) y la suplente de los dos paquetazos, Leko-Giri (este cabrón de Saybrook las coge al vuelo)


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (17 Sep 2015)

Ronda 3.1:

Todo tablas excepto Karjakin y Mamedyarov que han ganado con blancas.
Caruana con +8 va a ganar fácil su partida.
A Grischuk con -2 le están amenazando mates ya.
Las partidas de Granda y Topalov igualadas.

Vamos con un poco de reportaje fotográfico:



Spoiler









_El chico autista haciendo amigos_






_Topalov y su chulo planean el próximo atraco_






_Desde que se ha casado lleva unas camisas muy gays_






_El favorito de Clavisto_






_Vaya que si melafo a la árbitra_






_La última partida del día_


----------



## Gurney (17 Sep 2015)

Buenas fotos, mejores comentarios


----------



## Clavisto (17 Sep 2015)

Inaudita derrota de Grischukólnikov.

Me ha dejao así :8:


----------



## Clavisto (18 Sep 2015)

Ay, mama...Sacrificio de Dama de Ivanchuk en plena apertura (torre, alfil y peón):

Jakovenko, Dmitry - Ivanchuk, Vassily | Chess World Cup 2015 round 03-2 | ChessBomb Arena


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (18 Sep 2015)

Pasan ronda: Yi, Caruana, Mamedyarov, Karjakin.

A las rápidas: Topalov, Radjarov y Svidler, So, Nakamura, Adams y Lenier.

A la calle: Granda, Ivanchuk.

Giri a punto de ganar a Leko y eliminarle.
Vachier peor y puede irse a casa.
Grischuk a punto de irse a casa con un 0-2.
Kramnik igualado, seguramente vaya a las rápidas.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Sep 2015)

Siempre nos quedará el chinito.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (19 Sep 2015)

el divis se ha buscado buena compañía hoy


----------



## Clavisto (19 Sep 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> el divis se ha buscado buena compañía hoy



¿Quien es divis?


----------



## Ignadaptado (19 Sep 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Quien es divis?



David Martínez, MI que comenta en chess24. Por cierto, que a éste le conocí con 9 años, cuando jugaba en mi equipo, y ahora está irreconocible.

La chica es mona, pero demasiado "ji ji ji".


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (19 Sep 2015)

"Es que enfrentarse a topalov tiene que ser... jijijijiji"

La hace reír.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2015 at 13:17 ----------

Está chorreando con tanto gm


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (19 Sep 2015)

Pasan ronda: Topalov (aguantando unas tablas larguísimas con C+A vs T+C), Svidler, So, 

A las rápidas: Nakamura y Nepomniatchi, Adams y Lenier, Vachier y Tomachevsky, 

A la puta calle: *Kramnik* (y se queda sin candidatos), Radjarov.

PD:



Spoiler










MELAFO!



Spoiler



cuando tenga 800 puntitos de elo más, porque solo la hacen reír los gms


----------



## Ignadaptado (19 Sep 2015)

Lo de Kramnik es un sorpresón, que se pueda quedar fuera de Candidatos es muy fuerte. Pues tenía ganada la primera partida, con calidad de más, debe estar jodido.

La chica es Maestra de la Feda, debe ser humillante que te gane al ajedrez una tía que no para de hacer "jijiji".


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (19 Sep 2015)

Pasa ronda Maxim Vachier

El Adams-Lenier va al blitz. También va al blitz Nakamura, al que le valían las tablas y le han hecho un truquito guapo.






_Lenier Domínguez. La esperanza cubana_

---------- Post added 19-sep-2015 at 16:33 ----------

El cuadro para mañana:

Topalov-Svidler
Yi-Ding
So-Vachier
Wojtaszek-Giri

Caruana-Mamedyarov
Karjakin-Andreikin
Eljanov-Jakovenko
Adams/Lenier-Naka/Nepo

Naka y Nepo son respectivamente el 1 y 10 del mundo en rápidas y el 2 y el 4 en blitz.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2015 at 16:52 ----------

Nakamura pierde la primera.
Y Lenier tenía calidad de más pero apuradísimo se ha dejado un doble y ha tenido que abandonar.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2015 at 17:14 ----------

Lenier no ha podido forzar su posición y se va a casa.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2015 at 17:15 ----------

¡DEJA DE REIRTE PUTA!

---------- Post added 19-sep-2015 at 17:18 ----------

y Nakamura gana un final muy técnico y se va al armagedon.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (19 Sep 2015)

Nakamura pasa ronda pegando mate con negras.


----------



## Cosmopolita (20 Sep 2015)

Andreikin tumba a Krámnik | Actualidad | EL PA

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (20 Sep 2015)

Vaya partidita que se están marcando el par de chinos:

Ding, Liren - Wei, Yi | Chess World Cup 2015 round 04-1 | ChessBomb Arena


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (20 Sep 2015)

Ding□ ha ganado a su compatritota *Wei Yi■*
Mamedyarov□ ha ganado a Caruana■
Svidler□ tiene ventaja decisiva contra Topalov■
Nakamura□ tiene ventaja decisiva contra Adams■

El resto de partidas *tablas*:
□Giri-Wojstazsek■
□Vachier-So■
□Jakovenko-Eljanov■
□Andreikin-Karjakin■

Y unos minutos musicales:



Spoiler



[youtube]no1UEV7Mp1c[/youtube]


----------



## Clavisto (20 Sep 2015)

"Enrócate conmigo"...

Al campeón le pondrán una gorra de McDonalds del revés, en lugar de la corona de laurel.

Vómito de post-modernidad.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (20 Sep 2015)

Venga va, esto para compensar:

[youtube]Jz2gvAApY2A[/youtube]

[youtube]WdoGmD21dXs[/youtube]


----------



## exterriga (20 Sep 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Vaya partidita que se están marcando el par de chinos:
> 
> Ding, Liren - Wei, Yi | Chess World Cup 2015 round 04-1 | ChessBomb Arena



La partida de alto nivel más incomprensible que recuerdo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (21 Sep 2015)

Más sorpresas, Caruana fuera, Topalov lleva camino también de irse a casa. Adams fuera también.

Pasan de momento Nakamura y Mamedyarov.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Sep 2015)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Más sorpresas, Caruana fuera, Topalov lleva camino también de irse a casa. Adams fuera también.
> 
> Pasan de momento Nakamura y Mamedyarov.



Pero Caruana y Topalov jugarán el Candidatos por ELO en una lista anterior, así que el problemo es sólo económico para ellos.

¿Cómo va mi chino?


----------



## Ignadaptado (21 Sep 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Pero Caruana y Topalov jugarán el Candidatos por ELO en una lista anterior, así que el problemo es sólo económico para ellos.
> 
> ¿Cómo va mi chino?



Acaba de ganar y jugará el desempate mañana.


----------



## Erwin (21 Sep 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Pero Caruana y Topalov jugarán el Candidatos por ELO en una lista anterior, así que el problemo es sólo económico para ellos.
> 
> ¿Cómo va mi chino?



Ha ganado en una partida de las que crean afición.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (21 Sep 2015)

Con la eliminación de Topalov, *Kramnik * pierde la posibilidad de clasificarse por ELO para el candidatos.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Sep 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Con la eliminación de Topalov, *Kramnik * pierde la posibilidad de clasificarse por ELO para el candidatos.



¿Lo habrá hecho aposta?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Sep 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Lo habrá hecho aposta?



No shur, son más que hermanos.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Sep 2015)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> No shur, son más que hermanos.



Hermanos de water.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (21 Sep 2015)

Los WASP no jugarán al ajedrez, pero...

Blanqueo de capitales: Cae un grupo armenio acusado de blanquear 40 millones de euros | Cataluña | EL PA

Un campió precoç de set anys - Regió7 :: El Diari de la Catalunya Central

La jet-set armenia sí


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (22 Sep 2015)

Pasan ronda Giri, Eljanov y Karjakin. El duelo chino se va a la segunda rápida.

El cuadro para mañana:

Svidler - Ding/Yi
Giri - Vachier

Nakamura - Eljanov
Mamedyarov - Karjakin


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Sep 2015)

Voy con Giri y Nakamura. Por cierto: Giri se casó hace poco con Sopiko Guramishvili.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (22 Sep 2015)

*Wei Yi *se la saca


----------



## Clavisto (22 Sep 2015)

Increíblre, increíble...a un 2780...

Voy a actualizar mi hilo en su honor.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Sep 2015)

Nakamura fuera. Ha perdido contra Eljanov. Karjakin con negras contra Memedyarov: 2 peones+torre vs dos peones +caballo y álfil.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (23 Sep 2015)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Nakamura fuera. Ha perdido contra Eljanov.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G2



De fuera nada que es la primera partida. A ver mañana. Personalmente me la sopla tanto el uno como el otro, aunque alguien adicto al Red Bull no puede ser hamijo mío.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Sep 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> De fuera nada que es la primera partida. A ver mañana. Personalmente me la sopla tanto el uno como el otro, aunque alguien adicto al Red Bull no puede ser hamijo mío.



Es que lo he empezado a seguir hoy :

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (24 Sep 2015)

Mamedyarov y Karjakin, a las rápidas
Giri con ventaja decisiva frente a Vachier-Lagrave
Svidler con ligera ventaja frente a Wei Yi
Nakamura con +0.2, y sólo le vale ganar.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2015 at 15:28 ----------

Svidler y Wei Yi a las rápidas.
Giri ha perdido buena parte de su ventaja, aunque a su rival le va a costar forzar las tablas.
La partida de Nakamura sigue igualada.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (24 Sep 2015)

Eljanov pasa ronda, Nakamura eliminado.
Giri con ventaja decisiva de nuevo


----------



## Clavisto (24 Sep 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Eljanov pasa ronda, Nakamura eliminado.
> Giri con ventaja decisiva de nuevo



Bueno, tu chico prácticamente está en semis...¿juega con mi niño si este elimina a Peter?


----------



## Ignadaptado (24 Sep 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Bueno, tu chico prácticamente está en semis...¿juega con mi niño si este elimina a Peter?



Sí, serían Svidler/Wei Yi-Giri
Eljanov-Kariakin/Mamedyarov.

Habrá que ver mañana, porque a Svidler siempre le veo con un ELO muy discretito, pero siempre se las apaña para estar ahí arriba.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Sep 2015)

Vaya partida que acaba de mantener mi chino frente a Svidler...parece mentira que tenga 16 años.

Nos vamos a las de diez minutos. ¿O son 15?

---------- Post added 25-sep-2015 at 15:17 ----------

Joder, la Larsen en la segunda partida...qué huevos tiene


----------



## exterriga (25 Sep 2015)

Parece que Svidler está en plena forma. Yi tiene un final muy difícil de defender.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Sep 2015)

Gana Svidler.

Me alegra que haya sido él y no otro.


----------



## exterriga (25 Sep 2015)

Pasó el ruso.
Veo mejor al otro ruso contra Mamedjarov.


----------



## Cosmopolita (26 Sep 2015)

Y Krammnik diciendo que a Memadjarov le favorecía jugar en casa... 

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Marpozuelo (26 Sep 2015)

Wei Yi tiene madera de campeón. Tiene un enorme talento y sangre fría para competir.


----------



## Ignadaptado (26 Sep 2015)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Wei Yi tiene madera de campeón. Tiene un enorme talento y sangre fría para competir.



Con 16 años tiene 2734 de ELO más lo que va a subir a raíz de su actuación en la copa del mundo. Con su edad Carlsen andaba por los 2690.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (27 Sep 2015)

Svidler a un paso de clasificarse para el torneo de candidatos, después de vencer, con negras, a un Giri que ya tiene asegurada su plaza.

En la otra semifinal, Eljanov-Karjakin, tablas.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (28 Sep 2015)

Karkajin-Eljanov tablas rápidas y mañana lo decidirán a los desempates.

En la otra partida igualdad, parece que Svidler no tendrá problemas para pasar ronda.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (28 Sep 2015)

Tablas de Svidler que pasa a la final de la copa y jugará el match de candidatos







Con la eliminación de Giri, Alexander Grischuk queda definitivamente fuera del candidatos.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (28 Sep 2015)

El carapán de Svidler se puede permitir jugar a ajedrez dicharachero en chess24 y encima ganar torneos.


----------



## Gurney (28 Sep 2015)

Sin sangre nueva...paso a paso al Carlsen-Anand 3ª parte.
Personalmente y ajedrecísticamente, me gustaría ver otro aspirante.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Sep 2015)

Gurney dijo:


> Sin sangre nueva...paso a paso al Carlsen-Anand 3ª parte.
> Personalmente y ajedrecísticamente, me gustaría ver otro aspirante.



El "golpe" sería que la plaza reservada a los organizadores del Candidatos fuera para Wei Yi, el chico del que YA todo el mundo habla.


----------



## Ignadaptado (28 Sep 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> El "golpe" sería que la plaza reservada a los organizadores del Candidatos fuera para Wei Yi, el chico del que YA todo el mundo habla.



Me temo que ya no podrá ser, la condición puesta por la FIDE para ocupar esa plaza es que en determinada fecha el jugador tuviese mínimo 2725 de ELO. En esa fecha Wei Yi tenía 2724. Por un mísero punto.


----------



## LoneWolf (28 Sep 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Tablas de Svidler que pasa a la final de la copa y jugará el match de candidatos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si se fijan no hay ajedrecistas de élite gordos.
Svidler sería lo más robusto que se ha visto en las últimas décadas.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Sep 2015)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Me temo que ya no podrá ser, la condición puesta por la FIDE para ocupar esa plaza es que en determinada fecha el jugador tuviese mínimo 2725 de ELO. En esa fecha Wei Yi tenía 2724. Por un mísero punto.



Amos, no me jodas...


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (28 Sep 2015)

Gurney dijo:


> Sin sangre nueva...paso a paso al Carlsen-Anand 3ª parte.
> Personalmente y ajedrecísticamente, me gustaría ver otro aspirante.



Bueno, estarán Giri, Nakamura y Caruana, todos de la misma edad que Carlsen más o menos y debutantes.

Si pasa Karjakin también es jovencito (este ya jugó el candidatos anterior)

Si el torneo es en EEUU (que es lo más probable a día de hoy) la wildcard irá para Wesley So que también es de los 90.


----------



## Cosmopolita (28 Sep 2015)

Gurney dijo:


> Sin sangre nueva...paso a paso al Carlsen-Anand 3ª parte.
> Personalmente y ajedrecísticamente, me gustaría ver otro aspirante.



Con lo bien que funcionaban torneos de candidatos e interzonales + eliminatorias en forma de matches 

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (29 Sep 2015)

Karjakin pasará ronda, después de empatar a 1 las primeras semirrápidas, ganar con negras en la 3ª, y en la cuarta con todo perdido reclamar una triple repetición.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 16:08 ----------

Karjakin jugará el año que viene su segundo torneo de candidatos, en el de 2014 quedó segundo.






_El amigo de los peluches contra el amante de los perretes. Se avecina un gran duelo._

Mañana será día de descanso y entre el jueves y el domingo jugarán Svidler y Karjakin un match a 4 partidas para proclamarse campeones de la copa del mundo.

Ya conocemos a 7 de los 8 participantes en el torneo de candidatos: Anand, Caruana, Nakamura, Svidler, Karjakin, Topalov y Giri.


----------



## Ignadaptado (29 Sep 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Karjakin pasará ronda, después de empatar a 1 las primeras semirrápidas, ganar con negras en la 3ª, y en la cuarta con todo perdido *reclamar una triple repetición*.



¿Cómo? Eso me lo he perdido.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (29 Sep 2015)

Han repetido la misma posición tres veces


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (2 Oct 2015)

Svidler *2-0* Karjakin. A medio punto de ganar la copa.


----------



## Cosmopolita (3 Oct 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Han repetido la misma posición tres veces



Reglamento dice que la posición repetida tres veces acaba en tablas. Lo que pasa es que para poder repetirse, tiene que existir previamente, de modo que para repetirse 3 veces ha de aparecer 1 vez así que serían 4 en total. Otra manera de contabilizarlo es contar la primera aparición dentro de tres repeticiones que nos pide reglamento, en cuyo caso la posición la posión sólo se repite dos veces 

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (4 Oct 2015)

Ha ganado Karjakin la tercera.
2-1 para Svidler al que le siguen valiendo laa tablas para ganar el torneo. 

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando tapatalk


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (4 Oct 2015)

Svidler está perdido y irá a los desempates después de ir ganando 2-0.

---------- Post added 04-oct-2015 at 16:16 ----------

Bueno bueno, estoy viendo la partida de ayer y fue un horror. Qué manera de tirar una partida ganada de Svidler.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Oct 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Svidler está perdido y irá a los desempates después de ir ganando 2-0.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-oct-2015 at 16:16 ----------
> 
> Bueno bueno, estoy viendo la partida de ayer y fue un horror. Qué manera de tirar una partida ganada de Svidler.



La estaba viendo ahora en el periodico...y es llamativo que despues de jugar tan bien toda la partida (joder,casi todos los movimientos coinciden con el analisis de la maquina) lo tire cuando ya estaba hecho,para gente de este nivel al menos.Para mi que tenia ganas de una partida mas :ouch:


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (5 Oct 2015)

3 a 3 después del primer desempate, en breve pasamos a los 10 minutos.

---------- Post added 05-oct-2015 at 15:07 ----------

Svidler vuelve a poner a Karjakin contra las cuerdas tras ganar con negras.


----------



## Ignadaptado (5 Oct 2015)

4-4 y al blitz, emocionante sí que es la final, desde luego.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (5 Oct 2015)

Karjakin gana la primera después de que Svidler se deje torre limpia, cuando tenía calidad de más y mejor de tiempo.

---------- Post added 05-oct-2015 at 16:26 ----------

¡Se acabó! Ganó *Karjakin *la copa del mundo.







Vamos a poner una cancioncita para celebrarlo.
[youtube]-y0OS03T_aA[/youtube]


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (9 Oct 2015)

Mañana empieza, en Berlín, el campeonato del mundo de ajedrez rápido y relámpago.

Participarán la gran mayoría de los superGMs del circuito, con Carlsen como primero del ranking.

Representando a España tendremos a Paco Vallejo, David Antón, Pepe Cuenca y el peruano Miguel Muñoz que jugará con bandera española.

Blitz- and Rapid WCC: List of participants | Chess News


----------



## Ignadaptado (9 Oct 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Mañana empieza, en Berlín, el campeonato del mundo de ajedrez rápido y relámpago.
> 
> Participarán la gran mayoría de los superGMs del circuito, con Carlsen como primero del ranking.
> 
> ...



No veo a los yankis (Nakamura, Caruana, So) entre los participantes.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (9 Oct 2015)

Cierto. Seguramente están en el torneo del millón de dólares (sic) de Las Vegas.

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando tapatalk


----------



## Clavisto (9 Oct 2015)

¿Desde cuando es yanki Caruana?


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (9 Oct 2015)

Se cambió de bandera hará dos o tres años.

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando tapatalk


----------



## Clavisto (9 Oct 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Se cambió de bandera hará dos o tres años.
> 
> Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando tapatalk



Pero qué hijo de puta.

Otro para mi lista.


----------



## Cosmopolita (10 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Pero qué hijo de puta.
> 
> Otro para mi lista.



¿Tienes a Alekhine en la lista?

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Gurney (10 Oct 2015)

Y Tartakower? Y Korchnoi?


----------



## Cuak Cuak (10 Oct 2015)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> No veo a los yankis (Nakamura, Caruana, So) entre los participantes.



Si en el torneo blitz no está Nakamura, que es el único que puede hacerle sombra (en rápidas) al mandibulín noruego, no habrá color.

Por cierto, en Youtube son bastante populares los vídeos de Nakamura echando partidas a 1 minuto en chess.com. Menuda máquina el psicópata hijo de la gran puta este qué mal me cae. No creo que haya ningún jugador de élite hoy en día que combine esa mezcla de rapidez, agresividad y sinvergonzonería para poder ganarle un match a 1 minuto en internet.

[youtube]_6aONTNyOeI[/youtube]
[youtube]S1ASJyjQKYY[/youtube]


----------



## Clavisto (14 Oct 2015)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KeKHtIAYAeU?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## celtibero (16 Oct 2015)

*Carlsen Campeón del Mundo de ajedrez rápido*
Carlsen defiende el primer título | Noticias de ajedrez

*Grischuk, Campeón del Mundo de Ajedrez Relámpago (Blitz)*
Grischuk, Campeón del Mundo de Ajedrez Relámpago | Noticias de ajedrez

El vídeo de Carlsen mosqueado tirando la pluma y dando palmadas en el aire como un mongolier en el torneo categoria blitz (que no logró ganar) lo tenéis aquí: 
Ekspert om Carlsens banning: â€“ Han går over streken - NRK Sport - Sportsnyheter, resultater og sendeplan



Spoiler






> *Carlsen yells swear word in rage at chess loss*
> Published: 15 Oct 2015 06:49 GMT+02:00
> 
> Facebook Twitter Google+ reddit
> ...







Los PGN's con todas las partidas de los torneos rapid y blitz los podeis descargar de esta pagina:
World Rapid and Blitz Chess Championships 2015 | The Week in Chess


----------



## Cuak Cuak (16 Oct 2015)

Ya ves tú, qué gran escándalo que diga un improperio. ¿No querían espectáculo y por eso han entronizado los torneos blitz cuando antes se consideraban ajedrez menor? Pues que apechuguen con las consecuencias. Ya hace tiempo que el ajedrez ha perdido esa épica de señores encorbatados dirimiendo la Guerra Fría sobre el tablero.


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (16 Oct 2015)

Joder, pero que tonto es el Carlsten este.

También hay un video que pierde contra la GM rusa Alexandra Kosteniuk y ni le da la mano ni nada, se retira todo indignado con su gatorade)


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (20 Oct 2015)

¿Ha llegado el murazo para la Matnadze o se está preparando la apertura stonewall?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Oct 2015)

Manitou2 dijo:


> Joder, pero que tonto es el Carlsten este.
> 
> También hay un video que pierde contra la GM rusa Alexandra Kosteniuk y ni le da la mano ni nada, se retira todo indignado con su gatorade)



Seguro que la noche antes le dijo de follar y la tipa se retiró indignada con su fanta y ni le dio una triste chupada de pija.

Era la venganza del noruego.


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Oct 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> ¿Ha llegado el murazo para la Matnadze o se está preparando la apertura stonewall?



Me la follaría mientras viera partidas de Fischer 

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (25 Oct 2015)

Mañana comienza el magistral de Bilbao, con cuatro pesos pesados jugando un cerrado a doble vuelta:

*Wesley So, Vishy Anand, Ding Liren y Anish Giri*

En paralelo se disputará el campeonato iberoamericano, con Paco Vallejo como favorito.


----------



## Hacendado (25 Oct 2015)

¿La gente aficionada a nivel medio es capaz de entender las jugadas de esas partidas que ponéis?


----------



## Clavisto (25 Oct 2015)

Hacendado dijo:


> ¿La gente aficionada a nivel medio es capaz de entender las jugadas de esas partidas que ponéis?



Pues claro que sí.

Realmente el ajedrez sólo es una cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (26 Oct 2015)

Con la ayuda de buenos comentaristas y, como dice Clavisto, dedicándole tiempo *y concentración*, claro que sí. Pero está claro que no es como ver cualquier otro deporte.

También es cierto que hoy en día se ha modernizado un poco el juego y se empieza a prestar a cierto forofismo y railbirdeo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (26 Oct 2015)

Vozpópuli - El hombre que disparaba ajedrecistas


----------



## Clavisto (26 Oct 2015)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Vozpópuli - El hombre que disparaba ajedrecistas



Esto pasa cuando se mete a un podemita en el cuarto oscuro: el secretario de David Rockefeller no lo hubiera hecho mejor.

Asco, asco, asco...


----------



## Ignadaptado (26 Oct 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Esto pasa cuando se mete a un podemita en el cuarto oscuro: el secretario de David Rockefeller no lo hubiera hecho mejor.
> 
> Asco, asco, asco...



¿A qué te refieres?


----------



## Cuak Cuak (26 Oct 2015)

Lo que está claro es que el fotógrafo no tiene ni zorra de ajedrez.


----------



## fachacine (26 Oct 2015)

Coño, un hilo de ajedrez, qué alegría. Una pregunta me consume: ¿qué opinais de los mierdas que solo saben aperturar con gambito de dama? Yo los asesinaría vilmente


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Oct 2015)

fachacine dijo:


> Coño, un hilo de ajedrez, qué alegría. Una pregunta me consume: ¿qué opinais de los mierdas que solo saben aperturar con gambito de dama? Yo los asesinaría vilmente



Yo aperturo casi siempre con gambito de dama, pero soy un tío duro. A veces hasta cambio, el otro día le hice una escocesa a Tom que me salió bastante bien hasta un rato antes de que me ganara. Ahora bien, ¿cómo me diferenciarías de esos mierdas si solo juego una partida contigo?


----------



## fachacine (26 Oct 2015)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Yo aperturo casi siempre con gambito de dama, pero soy un tío duro. A veces hasta cambio, el otro día le hice una escocesa a Tom que me salió bastante bien hasta un rato antes de que me ganara. Ahora bien, ¿cómo me diferenciarías de esos mierdas si solo juego una partida contigo?



Hombre con una partida solo no te distinguiría, claro está. Es que me parece completamente aburrido jugar siempre la misma partida con la de variaciones en las aperturas que hay, digo yo que el gran maestro es el que sabe sacar partido de varias opciones completamente distintas.


----------



## Cosmopolita (27 Oct 2015)

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (27 Oct 2015)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/4IJtt9c3a2E?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cosmopolita (28 Oct 2015)

Esta la he perdido con blancas por tiempo






Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (31 Oct 2015)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/AJp1aX_IVYU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

- ¿Y para qué quieres pulsar hasta el final el dinamómetro? ¿no sabes que ni los hombres más fuertes pueden hacerlo? -le pregunta su entrenador físico personal.
- Para apretar bien las manos de los rusos antes de las partidas.


----------



## Clavisto (1 Nov 2015)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Nq9qZVYUEtE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (3 Nov 2015)

Timman, paisano de Delft, donde hice el erasmus. También se trasladó a vivir allí mi amigo Anish Giri. 100000 habitantes, ciudad del extrarradio de Rotterdam: 3 clubes de ajedrez, el más grande con un centenar de socios. Yo iba los lunes por la tarde a jugar y a desintoxicarme de tanto porro. 

Hay mucha cultura deportiva (de salir a la calle y practicar deporte) en Holanda, y el ajedrez no iba a ser menos.

Cambiando de tema, esta tarde Morozevich da una simultanea en BCN. Tengo un colega al que han elegido para jugar, así que me pasare a echar un vistazo.


----------



## Clavisto (3 Nov 2015)

En ese vídeo Timman parece Robert Plant.

Ha tenido que follar todo lo que ha querido y más.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (3 Nov 2015)

Morozevich

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando tapatalk


----------



## Clavisto (3 Nov 2015)

Qué lástima los nervios de este chico...Hubiera podido ser más de lo que fue.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (3 Nov 2015)

Pues mi colega le ha ganado al moro. Se lleva un buen recuerdo.

Por cierto que estaba la novia por ahí aburrida en la sala y he de decir que me la follaba hasta que me diera un ictus.


----------



## Ignadaptado (4 Nov 2015)

Vaya nivelazo que tiene tu colega, ¿no?

Podías haber sacado una foto de la novia, que al Moro lo tengo muy visto.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (4 Nov 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Nq9qZVYUEtE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Me encanta este documental por cómo han cambiado las poses y discursos desde los años setenta. Hablan de parapsicología y psicoanálisis, que estaban muy de moda en aquella época. Les gusta cultivar una pose de malditismo, como de genios atormentados que se consumen jugando a ajedrez. Fuman y beben compulsivamente ante el tablero. Muy diferente a esa pose de "chicos normales" que los ajedrecistas de hoy en día se empeñan en proyectar. Supongo que tiene que ver con el hecho de que el ajedrez ha perdido ese halo de ciencia arcana. Antes el ajedrecista se creía un genio. Ahora es simplemente un deportista que intenta rendir mientras el Stockfish mide cuántos centipeones ha ganado/perdido.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Nov 2015)

Fácil: en aquellos años Led Zeppelin dominaba la Tierra y ahora lo hace Coldplay.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (5 Nov 2015)

El Torneo de Candidatos se jugará finalmente en Moscú del 10 al 30 de marzo.

La wildcard de la organización es *Levon Aronian*.

Estos son los participantes:

Anand (2803)
Topalov (2798)
Nakamura (2793)
Caruana (2783)
Aronian (2780)
Giri (2773)
Karjakin (2766)
Svidler (2745)


----------



## Clavisto (5 Nov 2015)

¿Aronian? No me jodas. Eso es como invitar a Tsonga para jugar el Masters.

Menos mal que lo hacen en la Madre Rusia y no en los Estados Satánicos.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (5 Nov 2015)

¿Os habéis fijado en que normalmente los campeones del mundo de ajedrez no llevan gafas? Bueno sí, Anand y Botvinnik. Pero quitando esos, todos los demás parecen emétropes.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Nov 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> ¿Os habéis fijado en que normalmente los campeones del mundo de ajedrez no llevan gafas? Bueno sí, Anand y Botvinnik. Pero quitando esos, todos los demás parecen *emétropes*.



A veces me recuerdas a Qualición. Y a Bilbainadas


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (5 Nov 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> ¿Os habéis fijado en que normalmente los campeones del mundo de ajedrez no llevan gafas? Bueno sí, Anand y Botvinnik. Pero quitando esos, todos los demás parecen emétropes.



Echando un ojo a la wikipedia de los GMs catalanes:

Llevan gafas: Alsina, Comas, Oms, Orestes Rodríguez (este es muy viejo ya)

No llevan gafas: Alonso, García Ilundain, Illescas, Superlópez, Magem, Narciso (pero está calvo), de la Riva, Romero, Vila.

Así que sí, en un porcentaje sorprendentemente bajo no llevabna gafas.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Nov 2015)

Bronstein, Korchnoi, Kamsky...llevaban gafas. Tres finalistas sin corona.

El ajedrez es para alfas. Nadie acepta a un jefe con gafas: "Si no ves bien...¿qué coño vas a mandar?"

La vista es el sentido alfa en la manada.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Nov 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> ¿Os habéis fijado en que normalmente los campeones del mundo de ajedrez no llevan gafas? Bueno sí, Anand y Botvinnik. Pero quitando esos, todos los demás parecen emétropes.



Que porcentaje de la poblacion entre los 20-40 años lleva gafas? 

---------- Post added 05-nov-2015 at 12:49 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Aronian? No me jodas. Eso es como invitar a Tsonga para jugar el Masters.
> 
> Menos mal que lo hacen en la Madre Rusia y no en los Estados Satánicos.



No entiendo la analogia...porque ambos tienen nivel de sobra para entrar sin invitacion? O todo lo contrario ::


----------



## Clavisto (5 Nov 2015)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que porcentaje de la poblacion entre los 20-40 años lleva gafas?
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-nov-2015 at 12:49 ----------
> 
> ...



Los dos son un fueron y no pudieron. Y ahora siguen ahí, flotando.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (5 Nov 2015)

Después de afirmar alegremente lo de las gafas, me retracto. Kramnik, Smyslov, Max Euwe... Todos con gafas. Tarrasch y Lasker, aunque estos tan antiguos no los cuento como deportistas, sino como burgueses con mucho tiempo libre. Por cierto, qué feo era Lasker, la madre que lo parió.

Pero vamos, sigo diciendo que para llegar a ser un campeón absoluto de los de sacarle 50 o 100 puntos Elo al resto de mortales durante años, hay que ser emétrope. Por eso Caruana no llegará absolutamente a nada.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Nov 2015)

Capablanca, Alekhine, Fischer, Karpov, Kasparov...los más queridos y ODIADOS (los alfas de verdad) no llevan gafas.

También aquí.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Nov 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Después de afirmar alegremente lo de las gafas, me retracto. Kramnik, Smyslov, Max Euwe... Todos con gafas. Tarrasch y Lasker, aunque estos tan antiguos no los cuento como deportistas, sino como burgueses con mucho tiempo libre. Por cierto, qué feo era Lasker, la madre que lo parió.



Era un frentemono decimonónico.



Clavisto dijo:


> Capablanca, Alekhine, Fischer, Karpov, Kasparov...los más queridos y odiados (los alfas de verdad) no llevan gafas.
> 
> También aquí.



El ajedrecista mediático del floro es el pato, un gafotas.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (5 Nov 2015)

De los catalanes miopes Alsina es bastante omegatrón y Oms es directamente retrasado.

De los no miopes: el difunto García Ilundain era un follador nato, Illescas empresario de éxito, el resto menos el monger de superlopez son tíos bastante decentes.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Nov 2015)

García Ilundáin me recuerda a Adam, el de "Crónicas carnivoras":


----------



## Cuak Cuak (5 Nov 2015)

Estoy seguro de que los alfas del torneo (Hiperion, distorsionQ, exterriga y tal) son emétropes también. Yo ya digo, a pesar de haberle dedicado incontables horas al ajedrez, sigo teniendo blunders brutales de dejarme piezas que si fuera emétrope estoy seguro que no tendría. Partidas donde juego sin error hasta la jugada 30 y en la 31 me dejo una pieza que ni de coña había visto, porque de algún modo queda fuera de mi campo de visión. Y es que no es lo mismo tener un buen campo de visión que tener que verlo todo a través de dos lupas de mierda con una montura enmarcando ese simulacro de visión. Un ajedrecista necesita mover los ojos con mucha rapidez para verlo todo, con gafas es imposible sin toparse con reflejos, la montura, etc. 

Por cierto, otro tema del que nunca se habla es de la importancia de las sillas. Fijaos en esta imagen del match Kramnik-Kasparov del 2000:







Cada uno con una silla distinta. En un match de altos vuelos les dejan elegir las condiciones, pero en otros torneos hay que joderse con sillas que a lo mejor perjudican a unos y benefician a otros. Una de las razones por las que Shirov no llegó tampoco a nada es que era un bigardo de casi 2 metros sentado en mesas y sillas para enanos. 

Otra cosa curiosa, fijaos en las sillas de la primera partida de Fischer versus Spassky:







Y mirad las sillas en las partidas siguientes:







Parece que Spassky no sólo se rindió ante las exigencias del otro, sino también ante su silla con ruedas ergonómica...


----------



## Clavisto (5 Nov 2015)

Lo de la silla nueva de Spassky fue un regalo de los aficionados islandeses, hartos como estaban de las exigencias de Fischer y su aparente desprecio y ninguneo hacia Islandia y el campeón soviético.


----------



## Gurney (5 Nov 2015)

Mi análisis de los Candidatos:

Anand: Un Carlsen-Anand 3ª parte sería excesivo. Para hacer una trilogía la película tiene que haber recaudado mucho y no es el caso.

Topalov: Veríamos Sicilianas Rossolimos con Carlsen de blanco y sistemas de d4 con Topalov. Creo que su reciente estirón de Elo ha sido su canto de cisne en el top.

Nakamura: Nada que hacer contra Carlsen. Sería aplastado. Me lo imagino empezando con b3 o haciendo la Escandinava.

Caruana: Le doy el beneficio de la duda. Tiene 5-8 y 8 tablas contra Carlsen. Podría asustarlo.

Aronian: Igual que Nakamura, nada que hacer. Es más su momento ya ha pasado. Es aún más, por haber sido enchufado, digo wildcardeado (creo que las plazas hay que ganarlas sobre el tablero) espero que sea destruido en el Torneo de Candidatos.

Giri: Sería un match ultrasólido, muy difícil de ver y de comprender. Mucha Catalana y Berlinesa. También le doy el beneficio de la duda.

Karjakin: Realmente, el que me gustaría ver jugar el match.

Svidler: Su problema sería intentar la Gruenfeld contra Carlsen.


Pues eso, que pasen Caruana, Giri o Karjakin (mi apuesta).


----------



## Clavisto (5 Nov 2015)

Mi jugador para el Candidatos será Svidler. Y como favoritos veo a Topalov y Karjakin.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (9 Nov 2015)

La FIDE ha abierto al puerta a que las partidas jugadas en el "FIDE Online Arena" (ie el lichess de pago) valgan para ELO.

Todos enchufaditos.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (9 Nov 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> La FIDE ha abierto al puerta a que las partidas jugadas en el "FIDE Online Arena" (ie el lichess de pago) valgan para ELO.
> 
> Todos enchufaditos.



¿En serio? Si ya tienen problemas para controlar a los "Ivanovs" en torneos presenciales, no quiero ni imaginarme el despiporre que será esto.


----------



## Cosmopolita (11 Nov 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Mi jugador para el Candidatos será Svidler. Y como favoritos veo a Topalov y Karjakin.



Y como no otra vez en Moscú. No digo que sea mala idea pero hay muchos otros sitios.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2015)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Y como no otra vez en Moscú. No digo que sea mala idea pero hay muchos otros sitios.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G2



Moscú es al ajedrez lo que Madrid al toreo; así que, por mi parte, estupendo.

Los experimentos, con gaseosa del DIA, que se trata del Candidatos y no del Memorial Pepiño Blanco.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (16 Nov 2015)

---------- Post added 16-nov-2015 at 16:39 ----------

Y la versión que han hecho en "el otro foro de ajedrez":


----------



## Clavisto (22 Nov 2015)

"En busca de Bobby Fischer" online y completa:

<iframe src="//gloria.tv/embed/frame/media/XL8kZ6pBzfq/width/512/height/336" width="512" height="336" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (22 Nov 2015)

Norma de GM para Sabrina Vega


----------



## Cosmopolita (27 Nov 2015)

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (4 Dic 2015)

Hoy da inicio el Torneo de Londres (a las 17, hora espeñola):

_Nine players compete in all three Grand Chess Tour events: Magnus Carlsen, Fabiano Caruana, Hikaru Nakamura, Veselin Topalov, Alexander Grischuk, Vishy Anand, Anish Giri, Maxime Vachier-Lagrave and Levon Aronian. The London Chess Classic organisers have nominated Michael Adams as the tenth player. This will mean that the LCC will be the strongest event ever held in the UK._

London Chess Classic 2015


----------



## Cosmopolita (4 Dic 2015)

¡Vaya ELO más bajo que tiene Carlsen! A ver si ha empezado a pecar de soberbia porque hace nada ha dicho que ganaría tanto a Tal como a Fischer.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (4 Dic 2015)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¡Vaya ELO más bajo que tiene Carlsen! A ver si ha empezado a pecar de soberbia porque hace nada ha dicho que ganaría tanto a Tal como a Fischer.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G2



Sí, se le ve muy crecidito al nene.

El Tal de 1960 no le hubiera dejado dormir como el Anand de sus 2 títulos; y el Fischer de 1970...bueno, no mentarás el nombre de Dios en vano.


----------



## silverwindow (4 Dic 2015)

Nadie vence a komodo.3200 ELO.

https://komodochess.com/


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (4 Dic 2015)

https://twitter.com/Kasparov63/status/672860712935530496

Gran twit del judio


----------



## Clavisto (4 Dic 2015)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> https://twitter.com/Kasparov63/status/672860712935530496
> 
> Gran twit del judio



Dime qué dice que estoy con el móvil y no me deja verlo, aunque lo imagino.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (4 Dic 2015)

Alguien le dice "1.e1" y contesta citando un lacónico "Sigh."


----------



## Clavisto (15 Dic 2015)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Q6nUvp5WRl4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KEObwChS2O4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (15 Dic 2015)

[YOUTUBE]usgYFXahSsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Clavisto (15 Dic 2015)

Manitou2 dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]usgYFXahSsU[/YOUTUBE]



Pero qué puto crack...

Si en ese paseíllo hasta el tablero hubiera habido Playmates en lugar de ajedrecistas las habría esquivado exactamente igual.

El último gran héroe.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (15 Dic 2015)

Es una manera de andar muy años setenta, hoy en día ya nadie anda así...


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Dic 2015)

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (18 Dic 2015)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 69125
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G2



Yo sólo veo un fondo negro y una bola de rayitas discontinuas que giran, ahora no recuerdo si a derechas o a izquierdas.

No está mal pero no me convence del todo.

Gracias.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Dic 2015)

Nakamura se ha buscado la novia.







Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (18 Dic 2015)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Nakamura se ha buscado la novia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni siendo top five tienes asegurada hembra placentera.

El ajedrez sólo le da al número 1. El fútbol, al 5500.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Dic 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Ni siendo top five tienes asegurada hembra placentera.
> 
> El ajedrez sólo le da al número 1. El fútbol, al 5500.



Yo MELAFO :

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (18 Dic 2015)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Yo MELAFO :
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G2



Yo también, pero no me he vuelto medio loco para lograr ser elegido por una del montón gordo.


----------



## JohnDoe (20 Dic 2015)

Pues es unos minutos empieza el open de Qatar, con muchos pesos pesados (incluido Carlsen). Es muy interesante ver jugar a las bestias pardas contra jugadores del montón.


----------



## Clavisto (20 Dic 2015)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Pues es unos minutos empieza el open de Qatar, con muchos pesos pesados (incluido Carlsen). Es muy interesante ver jugar a las bestias pardas contra jugadores del montón.



Joder qué participación; lo que no consiga el dinero es que no tiene precio.

Por cierto, juega mi Wei Yi.

Torneo a seguir.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2015 at 13:21 ----------

Carlsen está jugando con esta:


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Dic 2015)

Ganan negras






Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (22 Dic 2015)

Te2. Desviación de la pieza defensora.


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Dic 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Te2. Desviación de la pieza defensora.



Primer movimiento correcto. Falta el resto. En gameknot tengo 4045 hechos.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (22 Dic 2015)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Primer movimiento correcto. Falta el resto. En gameknot tengo 4045 hechos.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G2



No hay más que rascar.

Si dama toma torre entonces las negra juegan Dg5+ y Df4 y no hay forma de parar el mate en h2. Y si la dama blanca retrocede a la última fila entonces torre por alfil, pieza limpia o mismo tema de mate.


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Dic 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> No hay más que rascar.
> 
> Si dama toma torre entonces las negra juegan Dg5+ y Df4 y no hay forma de parar el mate en h2. Y si la dama blanca retrocede a la última fila entonces torre por alfil, pieza limpia o mismo tema de mate.



Así es. No se puede jugar Df4 directamente porque blancas liberan Rey, moviendo Tf1.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (23 Dic 2015)

Ayer falleció Don Luis Rentero, organizador del mítico torneo de Linares.

Muere Luis Rentero, artífice del 'Wimbledon del ajedrez' | Actualidad | EL PA


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (24 Dic 2015)

Felices fiestas compañeros del tablero:


----------



## Cosmopolita (31 Dic 2015)

¿Cuál os gusta más?







Que hagáis brillantes combinaciones y exquisitos finales en 2016.






Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (31 Dic 2015)

Polina Rodionova Raskolnikova.

Soy un kamikaze del amor.


----------



## k098 (31 Dic 2015)

El otro día conocí a WGM Anna Rudolf, y además de guapa es más maja que las pesetas. ¡Vivan las ajedrecistas!

¡Felices mates en 2016!


----------



## Cosmopolita (31 Dic 2015)

Yo me he enamorado de dos jugadoras:

Maria Emalianova

Emelianova, Maria FIDE Chess Profile - Players Arbiters Trainers


















Olena Boytsun
Boytsun, Olena FIDE Chess Profile - Players Arbiters Trainers



























Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Cuak Cuak (31 Dic 2015)

Para encontrar ajedrecistas que estén buenas, hay que descender a los infiernos del rating Elo... 1981 tiene la Rodionova... Si eso lo tendría hasta yo con sólo unos meses de entrenamiento, no te jode. Qué suerte nacer con chocho.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Dic 2015)

Si es una seleccion cuidadosamente hecha de jugadoras todo cobra sentido...no entendia como era posible que todas estuviesen buenas...Seguro que si se hiciese un mosaico igual con los jugadores del torneo burbuja daria autenticos escalofrios 

Maria Jose Ramirez es mi favorita,estare al tanto de sus evoluciones :o


----------



## Clavisto (31 Dic 2015)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si es una seleccion cuidadosamente hecha de jugadoras todo cobra sentido...no entendia como era posible que todas estuviesen buenas...*Seguro que si se hiciese un mosaico igual con los jugadores del torneo burbuja daria autenticos escalofrios :*D
> 
> Maria Jose Ramirez es mi favorita,estare al tanto de sus evoluciones :o



Ahí sí que os barrería con la punta del nardo


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Dic 2015)

Yo soy un apuesto caballero de 1,90 y con pelo en la cabeza (aun),no digo na...

Y ademas cuartofinalista del torneo,que no todos pueden decir lo mismo o


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (31 Dic 2015)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Seguro que si se hiciese un mosaico igual con los jugadores del torneo burbuja daria autenticos escalofrios



Se cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición 

Yo me quedo con Alexandra Botez







Si ya hablamos de alto standing, como jugadora y físicamente Alexandra Kosteniuk (ganó a Carlsen)


----------



## Cuak Cuak (31 Dic 2015)

La Kosteniuk estaba buena antes, ahora ya está muralizada al 90%:


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (31 Dic 2015)

Da igual, me la fo mientras jugamos una partida a ciegas (así seguro que le gano )


----------



## Clavisto (31 Dic 2015)

*LO MÍO CON ALEJANDRA*





Una mujer guapa e inteligente (que no lista) es una bomba con 2 patas. Estoy pensando en esa peli de Travolta en la que hace de idiota (más aún que en la vida real). Sale del bar y en el camino de vuelta a casa un rayo de luz le golpea en la cabeza, el tío se convierte en un puto genio de la noche a la mañana y se queda con el personal. Me imagino una de estas noches que salgo colocado del bar y me pasa lo mismo: un rayo proveniente de Júpiter me pega en la olla y al despertar descubro que soy el Gran Cerebro del Universo: soy capaz de hacer la declaración de la renta sin volverme loco, leo el "Finnegan´s wake" y lo comprendo (aunque sigo pensando lo mismo que cuando no lo entendía, que es una puta mierda), una zarza ardiente me pregunta por las mañanas que debe hacer durante el día, le contestó mientras me hago el zumo de naranja, juego en la Bolsa y gano siempre...en fin, la hostia, y lo mejor de todo, soy el puto amo en el ajedrez. Dejo el bar, voy a los torneos abiertos, gano con el forro, voy escalando posiciones, me pelo como quien lava a los Anand, Topalov, Carlssen (hijoputa), Ivanchuk y demás; sólo me queda la campeona, Alexandra Kosteniuk. Es entonces cuando mi esclavo (Azofaifo Benegas Rupérez, el último de los Incas) me advierte: "Tenga cuidado, Maestro; esa mujer es muy peligrosa. Percibo sus malignas ondas electromagnéticas". No le hago caso, lo encontré tirao en el Pozo del Tío Raimundo y lo adopté porque me hizo gracia una historia que me contó. Es telépata y cree que soy el Mesías que liberará a su pueblo. Soy fuerte y nada me da miedo; el sexo es para los animales, joder, yo soy el Puto Cerebro del Universo.

El match se celebra en Nueva York. Todo está preparado. La expectación es máxima. Por fin un hombre le quitará el título a esa ramera. De nada le valdrán sus trucos conmigo. Soy de acero. El título volvera a estar en manos de los machos. Le enseñaré que las nenas no saben jugar a esto. 

Primera partida. Llego a la hora. No por nada, simplemente el Tiempo va conmigo. Esa zorra todavía no ha llegado. Ella juega con blancas. Él arbitro pone en marcha el reloj. A los 6 minutos aparece Ella. Co-ño!. Se sienta y me da la mano:

- "Hola Kufisto"
- "Hola Alejandra"

Primera jugada: d4.

Estoy paralizado, congelado, huele bien, buceo en mi base de datos en busca de ese perfume. No lo encuentro. Simplemente Ella huele así. Miro el tablero. No me acuerdo de nada. "¿Qué coño es esto?". La miro a Ella. Me sonríe. noto un bulto en el pantalón. Es mi pobre polla volviendo a la vida, recordándome que sirve para algo más que para mear. El reloj corre, el reloj vuela, me quedan 5 minutos para hacer la primera jugada o perder la partida. El público está nervioso, inquieto, "¿qué le pasa? ¿se decidira por la Nimzoindia? ¿Gambito de Dama? ¿India de Rey?". Yo estoy pensando en cómo entrarle a la Diosa.

- "Ehh...uhhh...Alejandra...oye...podríamos ir a tomar una copa por ahí...no sé"
- "Claro Kufisto, pero primero tienes que abandonar la partida"
- "¿Abandonar qué?"
- "La partida, querido"
- "Y eso como se hace"
- "Muy fácil, cariño. ¿Ves a ese señor de negro que está allí sentado? Te acercas, le dices que abandonas y le escupes a la cara"

Me levanto y obedezco. Escándalo. Salimos corriendo hacia la limusina que nos espera en la puerta. Mi fiel Azofaifo se interpone en el camino, "Maestro, por favor...". No le dejo acabar. Le pego una patá en los huevos que lo dejo doblao. "Maestrooooooooo...noooooooooo...Maestro..........."

Nos vamos a su hotel. Me enseña diferentes aperturas. Mi pobre polla da gracias al Señor de las Pollas por haber encontrado a Alejandra. A la mañana siguiente desayunamos en la cama: ostras y champán helado.

- "Cariño, todavía tienes que hacer una cosita..."
- "Lo que quieras, querida"
- "Llama a los organizadores y diles que abandonas el match"
- "¿Dónde está el teléfono?"
- "Toma"
- "Oye tú, que abandono esa mierda"
- "¡Pero cómo! ¡No puede hacer eso, señor! ¡Se ha invertido mucho dinero! ¡Hay contratos firmados!"
- "¡A tomar por culo!"
- "¡Le hundiremos! ¡Lo pagará muy caro! ¡ es usted un...!"
- "¿Te ha gustado Alejandra?"
- "Sí, cariño"

Después reanudamos el combate, a la mañana siguiente me manda a la mierda, yo regreso a mi bar y vuelvo a llevar la vida de mierda que dejé a medias.

Pero más feliz que una lombriz.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Dic 2015)

epiphone123 dijo:


> yo me enrocaba en el flanco de dama de la kosteniuk



Yo doblaba torres en su columna semiabierta.:o:o



Spoiler



Y si no me deja tendría que doblarlas en la abierta.


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (31 Dic 2015)

Jajaja, cojonudo relato.

Debe de ser terrible jugar ante una jugadora de nivel y que físicamente sea preciosa. Partes con desventaja desde el inicio.


----------



## Cosmopolita (31 Dic 2015)

Española Dafne Trujillo











Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (31 Dic 2015)

Supongo que estarán de cachondeo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (31 Dic 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


> Supongo que estarán de cachondeo.



The chess games of Dafnae Trujillo Delgado
Película cubano-soviética sobre Cabablanca con César Évora en el papel de Capa. Min 41 podemos ver a un Lasker clavado y en 1:03:17 podemos ver a un Botvinik que con 14 años ganó famosa partida con Capa:
Capablanca (pelÃ*cula) - YouTube



Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (15 Ene 2016)

Mañana empieza el wijk aan zee.

R1 Sat 16th 12:30GMT: Hou-Karjakin, So-Giri, Ding-Adams, Navara-Carlsen, Caruana-Eljanov, Wei Yi-Tomashevsky, Mamedyarov-Van Wely

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk


----------



## Clavisto (15 Ene 2016)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Mañana empieza el wijk aan zee.
> 
> R1 Sat 16th 12:30GMT: Hou-Karjakin, So-Giri, Ding-Adams, Navara-Carlsen, Caruana-Eljanov, Wei Yi-Tomashevsky, Mamedyarov-Van Wely
> 
> Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk



Wei Yi on my mind. Debut ante "El Profesor". Tablas de libro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Ene 2016)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Mañana empieza el wijk aan zee.
> 
> R1 Sat 16th 12:30GMT: Hou-Karjakin, *So-Giri*, Ding-Adams, Navara-Carlsen, Caruana-Eljanov, Wei Yi-Tomashevsky, Mamedyarov-Van Wely
> 
> Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk



Por que le ponen esa coletilla al pobre Karjakin? No lo son los demas tambien? ::

Chorradita que no pude reprimir,aqui no ha pasado nada,circulen...


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (18 Ene 2016)

Wijk aan Zee ronda 3/13:

Clasificación:

Caruana (ha ganado a Eljanov y Adams) con *+2*
So (ha ganado a Giri) y Ding (ha ganado a Adams) *+1* 
Carlsen, Hou, Karjakin, Wei, Tomashevsky y van Wely *todo tablas*. Eljanov, que hoy ha ganado a Mamedyanov después de que este se dejara torre limpia también está en este grupo.
Giri y Mamedyanov, con *1/3*
Adams con *0.5/3*

El torneo B lo lidera Alexei Dreev con 3/3

Hay una colección de fotos muy bonicas en el facebook de Tata Steel Chess


----------



## Ignadaptado (19 Ene 2016)

¿Una torre limpia? ¡Son tan malos como nosotros! 

Yo me estoy reservando para seguir el candidatos de marzo, que no quiero saturarme con un excesivo seguimiento de torneos de élite.


----------



## Gurney (19 Ene 2016)

Una pena lo de hoy de Mamediárov (como lo transcribe Leontxo). Tenía ventaja pero los apuros de tiempo lo han destrozado.
Su juego es muy original. En todas las partidas intenta cosas, dejando un poco de lado la solidez extrema típica de los tops. No cae en los extremos de Jobava, pero normalmente ofrece movimientos creativos.

Shakhriyar Mamedyarov vs Levon Aronian (2014) "Shak it Off"

Ese estilo hace que Carlsen, por supuesto, normalmente lo haga pedazos (+5 -1 =6 en ritmo clásico para el ogro de Bærum)


----------



## Ohenry (19 Ene 2016)

"Hay que llevar al contrincante a un bosque oscuro y tenebroso de donde solo puede salir uno de los dos".

Miguel Tal.


Siempre al borde del abismo, nada de contar piezas y peones, se sacrifica a la dama si hace falta y se intuye una linea directa a la yugular del rey.

Se juntan las piezas en el centro y luego se sacrifica una en cualquier parte. Y que se rompan las partidas y el contrario tenga que pensar, pensar y pensar...

Que del miedo a lo inesperado se quede como Kufisto frente a un par de buenas tetas: acojonado, meandose encima, manchando la silla.


Eso es ajedrez. Mal que se pierda.


----------



## Cosmopolita (19 Ene 2016)

¿Os la fo?






Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (19 Ene 2016)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Os la fo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene los alfiles un poco raros, nomelafo.



Spoiler



es broma, melafo hasta que cante bandera



Ronda 4 del wijk aan zee:

Ganan Karjakin (a Tomashevsky), Eljanov (a van Wely) y Hou Yifan (a Navara)

Clasificación:

Caruana *3/4*
So, Hou, Karjakin, Ding, Eljanov *2.5/4*
Carlsen y Wei Yi *todo tablas*
Giri, van Wely, Mamedyarov, Tomashevsky, Navara *1.5/4*
Adams *1/4*

Dreev se la está sacando en el torneo B con 4 de 4.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Ene 2016)

Es raro que un tío como Dreev acepte jugar en el B.


----------



## Cosmopolita (20 Ene 2016)

¿Habéis visto la partida entre Wei Yi y Carlsen? Yo pensé que después de 34...b:c4 iba a ser tablas a pesar de un peón de ventaja de noruego. Carlsen tenía peor estructura de peones y luego Wei Yi se ha defendido muy bien y Carlsen no ha podido pescar nada.

Wei Yi vs Magnus Carlsen (2016)

Bonus: una combinación para resolver. En playchess tiene 2034 ELO, juegan negras:


----------



## Clavisto (21 Ene 2016)

Se están luciendo los de ChessBomb con el Wijk aan Zee: quinta ronda y siguen caídos. Menudos mamones.

Luego diremos de Spain Zeropoints.


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Ene 2016)

Por cierto: ya tenemos la lista de torneo de candidtos lista. Leí que torneo se disputará en EEUU.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (22 Ene 2016)

Wijk aan Zee ronda 5:
Por fin ha ganado *Carlsen*,̶ ̶a̶u̶n̶q̶u̶e̶ ̶e̶s̶o̶ ̶s̶í̶,̶ ̶m̶a̶r̶r̶a̶n̶e̶a̶n̶d̶o̶ ̶c̶o̶n̶ ̶e̶l̶ ̶t̶i̶e̶m̶p̶o̶ ̶d̶e̶ ̶s̶u̶ ̶r̶i̶v̶a̶l̶ ̶(̶v̶a̶n̶ ̶W̶e̶l̶y̶)̶ ̶e̶n̶ ̶u̶n̶a̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶i̶c̶i̶ó̶n̶ ̶a̶l̶g̶o̶ ̶i̶n̶f̶e̶r̶i̶o̶r̶.̶ ̶M̶u̶c̶h̶o̶ ̶c̶u̶i̶d̶a̶d̶o̶ ̶p̶o̶r̶q̶u̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶s̶e̶ ̶a̶ ̶s̶u̶ ̶v̶i̶c̶t̶o̶r̶i̶a̶ ̶h̶a̶n̶ ̶s̶a̶l̶t̶a̶d̶o̶ ̶t̶o̶d̶a̶s̶ ̶l̶a̶s̶ ̶a̶l̶a̶r̶m̶a̶s̶. Esta *contundente * y *arrolladora *victoria no puede venir en *mejor *momento, pues en las primeras jornadas estaba *decepcionando*: ha pasado de las demostraciones de técnica sacando petróleo de finales complejos a patalear como el típico gañanazo de club, algo que no acostumbra a dar resultados frente a rivales de más de 2700.

También han ganado *Mamedyaron *(a *Adams*, la trufita del torneo) y *Ding *(a *Karjakin*)

Clasificación:

*3.5* Caruana, Ding
*3.0* Hou Yifan, So, Carlsen, Eljanov
*2.5* Karjakin, Wei, Mamedyarov
*2.0* Giri, Tomashevsky, Navara
*1.5* van Wely
*1.0* Adams

En el torneo B hoy *Dreev *solo ha sacado tablas. Comparte liderato (*4.5*) con el indio *Adhiban*.






_La "niña" puede sacar un gran resultado_


----------



## LOLEANTE (22 Ene 2016)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Wijk aan Zee ronda 5:
> 
> *Por fin ha ganado Carlsen, aunque eso sí, marraneando con el tiempo de su rival (van Wely) en una posición algo inferior.* Mucho cuidado porque pese a su victoria han saltado todas las alarmas: ha pasado de las demostraciones de técnica sacando petróleo de finales complejos a patalear como el típico gañanazo de club, algo que no acostumbra a dar resultados frente a rivales de más de 2700.



Creo que hemos visto partidas diferentes, en la que yo ví lo saca del tablero a hostias


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (22 Ene 2016)

Pues puede ser, he hecho la crónica de oídas.

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk

---------- Post added 22-ene-2016 at 00:25 ----------








Editado. Pido perdón.


----------



## LOLEANTE (22 Ene 2016)

La partida de hoy es esta:

Loek van Wely vs Magnus Carlsen (2016)


----------



## Clavisto (22 Ene 2016)

Hoy Capablanca ha tomado posesión de la mente de Carlsen: qué partida, por Dios.

Pobre Eugenio.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (22 Ene 2016)

Hola gente. Me gustaría aprender a jugar al ajedrez. ¿Sabéis si hay alguna aplicación decente para aprender?. Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (23 Ene 2016)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Hola gente. Me gustaría aprender a jugar al ajedrez. ¿Sabéis si hay alguna aplicación decente para aprender?. Gracias por adelantado.



Juega en cualquiera de estas 3 páginas

lichess.org
Play Chess Online - Free Chess Games at Chess.com
Play Chess Online

para resolver problemas de táctica esta página es buena

Ejercicios ajedrez en línea


----------



## Gurney (23 Ene 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Hoy Capablanca ha tomado posesión de la mente de Carlsen: qué partida, por Dios.
> 
> Pobre Eugenio.




Parece la partida 37 de una simultánea a 100 tableros.
Todo "fácil", "claro".


Por cierto, para los que les guste seguir la partida con módulos, un tal Sesse (analysis.sesse.net) ha montado Stockfish en 20 procesadores, con tablas de finales completas hasta 7 piezas. Está monitorizando el torneo de Wijk aan Zee.
Es un bicho bastante bueno, aunque probablemente Loleante, le haga tablas :


----------



## Clavisto (23 Ene 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Parece la partida 37 de una simultánea a 100 tableros.
> Todo "fácil", "claro".
> 
> 
> ...



Todo "yo también puedo hacerlo" Me ha encantado.

Y frente al "Profesor" Menudo repaso. A este no se le levanta en un mes, si es que no es socio honorario del club Ohenry.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (23 Ene 2016)

Ayer volvió a ganar *Carlsen* (a Tomashevsky) y *Giri *(a Mamedyarov)

La clasificación tras 6/13 rondas:

*4.0* Caruana, Carlsen, Ding
*3.5* So, Hou, Eljanov
*3.0* Giri, Wei, Karjakin
*2.5* Navara, Mamedyarov
*2.0* Tomashevsky, van Wely
*1.5* Adams

En el torneo B lideran Dreev y Adhiban con *5.0/6*


----------



## Clavisto (23 Ene 2016)

Murazo de Judith:


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (23 Ene 2016)

El sofá me suena


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (23 Ene 2016)

Manitou2 dijo:


> Juega en cualquiera de estas 3 páginas
> 
> lichess.org
> Play Chess Online - Free Chess Games at Chess.com
> ...



Gracias por los aportes. Saludos.


----------



## Gurney (23 Ene 2016)

Carlsen gana la 3ª partida seguida.
Me hace gracia esta bipolaridad, de jugar partidas completamente anodinas y con una aparente desgana, a enlazar victorias aplastantes, con estilos diversos, una tras otra.


Wei Yi sigue en modo extremo de tablas.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (24 Ene 2016)

Hola gente. Me he descargado la app de lichess. Y estoy empezando a jugar. A ver si aprendo a jugar de una puta vez al ajedrez. 
La sensación que tengo es que me sobran fichas por todas partes.  Yo con tres o cuatro ya me llegaban.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (26 Ene 2016)

Empieza hoy el fortísimo abierto de Gibraltar, con *Nakamura*, *Vachier-Lagrave* y *Anand *como primeros tableros. También lo juega David *Antón*.

En Wijk aan Zee sigue líder *Carlsen *con *5.5/8*, le sigue con *5/8* *Caruana*. Ya han jugado hoy y suman *5/9* *Ding Liren*, *Wesley So* y *Wei Yi* (que acaba de ganar a Navara).

Por otra parte, el prestigioso torneo de ajedrez del foro ha llegado a la última ronda. Disputarán la finalísima *LOLEANTE *y *exterriga*, que vencieron en semis a *Hiperión *y *Gurney*, respectivamente.


----------



## Clavisto (26 Ene 2016)

El torneo de Jibraltar que lo siga Jesús Vázquez y su puto padre.

Hoy mi chino ha ganado en buen estilo a un autista su primera partida en Wijk aan Zee, nivel supergranmaestro: 1 victoria y 8 tablas. No le gana ni cristo.


----------



## Gurney (26 Ene 2016)

Gibraltar está muy bien, bichos tops sueltos, planteando las partidas de una manera distinta a la de los torneos cerrados (aquí hay que ganar para estar arriba); sorpresas de los tapados y de 2200 Elo; y partidas muy buenas de GMs de 2ª-3ª fila.

Voy a ver la partida del chino de Clavisto.


----------



## exterriga (26 Ene 2016)

Ahora que habéis citado a Maxime Vachier-Lagrave, séptimo mundial según FIDE:

Este sábado presencié en directo cómo solamente pudo empatar contra un gran Alejandro Franco. Felicidades al vasco-madrileño.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (28 Ene 2016)

Wijk aan Zee ronda 10/13:

*7.0* Carlsen 
*6.5* Caruana
*5.5* Giri, So, Ding, Eljanov
*5.0* Wei, Mamedyaron

A Carlsen le falta jugar contra Hou Yifan, Wesley So y Diren Ling
A Caruana le falta jugar contra Mamedyarov, van Wely y Tomashevsky


----------



## Gurney (30 Ene 2016)

Un 2571 vence a Anand en Gibraltar:
Viswanathan Anand vs Adrien Demuth (2016)

Me ha venido a la cabeza esto, después del 39.Rh4?? de Anand:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa12XYa1Ols&t=3h27m2s[/url


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (1 Feb 2016)

Ganó *Magnus Carlsen* el torneo de Wijk aan Zee con 9/13. Le siguen *Fabiano Caruana* y *Diren Ling* con 8/13

En el abierto de Gibraltar, en el grupo de líderes con 5/6 tenemos a *David Antón*.


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (1 Feb 2016)

He encontrado una entrevista muy interesante a* William Lombardy*, entrenador y amigo de* Bobby Fischer*. 

(26/10/2013)

Era amigo de Bobby Fischer y lo entrenó hasta que llegó a Campeón del Mundo. El gran maestro estadounidense William Lombardy, que visitó Alemania este verano después de muchísimos años, ha tenido una vida ajetreada. Este neoyorquino de 75 años fue ajedrecista profesional, participó en siete olimpiadas de ajedrez representando a su país y también trabajó como sacerdote católico. Lombardy opina que hay que corregir la historia del ajedrez en algunos aspectos que se refieren a Fischer. Dagobert Kohlmeyer habló con la leyenda.


¿Dónde y cuándo aprendió a jugar al ajedrez?

Tenía nueve años y vivía en el Bronx (Nueva York). Un amigo mío, que tenía un año más que yo, me enseñó los movimientos. Su hermano tenía diez años más y no le pude vencer. Esperaba que al menos le podría vencer si me enseñaba a jugar al ajedrez.

¿Logró vencer al hermano de su amigo?

No. Nunca me enfrenté con el hermano. Además mi amigo no me había enseñado del todo bien los movimientos. Me enseñó cómo mueve el caballo y las demás piezas, pero no todo era correcto. Por ejemplo, afirmaba que el caballo podía mover de maneras muy distintas. Decía que podía moverse por diagonales y columnas y que casi era tan fuerte como la dama.

Que curioso. ¿Entonces el caballo se convirtió en su pieza favorita?

Sí, durante un tiempo sí. Aprendí rápidamente a utilizar el caballo de manera más eficaz que los demás jugadores. En una colección de partidas mías hay muchos ejemplos en los que el caballo juega un papel predominante.

¿Quién descubrió su talento en Nueva York? ¿John Collins?

Ya no me acuerdo muy bien. En todo caso no fue Collins. En 1953, cuando tenía 15 años, me invitó a su casa para jugar una partida de torneo. Le vencí en 25 movimientos, aunque entonces pasaba por ser un maestro. Es un mito que Collins haya sido un entrenador de ajedrez importante. Nunca fue mi entrenador ni tampoco de Robert, Donald Byrne o Bobby Fischer, tal y como se cuenta hoy en día. Como mucho fue su mentor.

Fischer se separó de Collins pronto.

Eso es. Pero nosotros dos sí entrenábamos juntos. Bobby y yo teníamos un pacto secreto para nunca hacer pública nuestra amistad de ajedrecistas. Resultó ser una ventaja porque había un montón de gente que quería sacar provecho de sus contactos con Fischer. Desde luego es raro que mucha gente reclame haber sido entrenadores de Fischer. Hay que corregir la historia del ajedrez a ese respecto.

Hasta ahora se dice que Collins fue el entrenador de Fischer. ¿Solía trabajar con Bobby de manera permanente?

En algunos momentos cruciales no pude estar con él y mi ausencia probablemente fue una desventaja para él. Por ejemplo, en 1959/60 yo me encontraba en Boston para aprender latín y griego en preparación para mis estudios de Teología. Quería ser sacerdote católico. Pero aún así siempre manteníamos un estrecho contacto. Mi ausencia de nuestra vida común de ajedrecistas en algunos momentos parecía alentar a otros, sobre todo a Collins a ocupar mi posición como entrenador de Bobby.


Ud. mismo también fue un jugador muy fuerte desde joven. En 1957 ganó el Campeonato del Mundo en Toronto con 11 puntos en 11 rondas. ¿Cómo fue posible tal resultado?

No tengo ni idea, no lo había planificado. Es imposible predecir semejante cosa. Los demás tampoco estaban nada mal, pero no fueron tan buenos como yo. En una partida tuve suerte. Jorge Aldrete, de México, tenía una mejor posición, pero no tenía experiencia suficiente y al final yo gané la partida. Llegamos a ser amigos. En 1980, es decir 23 años más tarde, me invitó a un torneo internacional en México D. F. Para entonces él era presidente de la Federación Mexicana de Ajedrez.

Ud. ha participado en siete olimpiadas de ajedrez, tres de ellas en Alemania. ¿Cuál fue la olimpiada más bonita y más exitosa para Ud.?

Creo que cada una de las olimpiadas tuvo su propio encanto. En 1958, en Múnich fue mi debut. Allí sustituí a Samuel Reshevsky los días festivos religiosos. En esas ocasiones tenía que jugar en el primer tablero. Así también me encontré con el que entonces era Campeón del Mundo, Michail Botwinnik. Yo jugaba con negras y tenía muy buena posición, pero el capitán de mi equipo ordenó que no debía seguir jugando la partida aplazada al día siguiente, a pesar de mi ventaja. Así que firmamos tablas.

¿Es verdad la historia del accidente de coche en Múnich que he leído en un libro de ajedrez histórico?

Sí, es verdad y estoy muy feliz de que siga vivo. Entonces yo todavía estaba aprendiendo a conducir coches y no tenía carné de conducir oficial. Tampoco conducía tan mal, pero era por la tarde y llovía. Un camión chocó con mi coche. Tuve una leve conmoción cerebral y por eso la policía se mostró transigente. La gente me trató bien tras el accidente. Pero no quería de ninguna manera que me llevaran al hospital.

¿Ud. podía seguir jugando en la olimpiada?

Sí. Al día siguiente, sin embargo, me enfrenté con Gligoric con dolores de cabeza y perdí. Hasta el día de hoy me cuesta hablar de aquello, pero este contratiempo forma parte de mi vida.

¿Usted se consideraba ajedrecista profesional o solo quería ser un fuerte aficionado?

Siempre jugador profesional y jugaba en todas partes para ganar algo de dinero. No soy para nada exigente, pero nunca me trataban bien. En los Estados Unidos de América, no me prestaban la debida atención. Pagaban poco en los torneos y así no acudían jugadores fuertes. Esperaba que los demás grandes maestros se despertaran y se dieran cuenta de que si no te pagan, no puedes comprar comida.

¿Por qué la religión ocupó el primer lugar en su vida, en cuanto a las prioridades?
 
Buena pregunta. Había decidido hacer algo bueno en el mundo. Con eso tenía razón, pero a la vez no la tenía. Porque no hay nada en el mundo que sea perfecto. Mis tiempos en la iglesia fueron interesantes y también me encontré con mucha gente interesante. Pero también algunos no eran buenos. En todo caso, viví esa temporada como una gran experiencia. No sé si ha sido buena idea ser sacerdote, pero hasta hoy de vez en cuando pienso que sigo siendo sacerdote. Más adelante me casé, aunque eso es algo que no le gusta mucho a la iglesia católica.

¿Jamás se ha arrepentido de haber sacrificado su carrera de ajedrecista por ser sacerdote?

No, nunca me he arrepentido. Durante doce años trabajé como sacerdote. Luego lo dejé. Cada etapa de la vida tiene diferentes facetas. Eso es interesante y enriquece la vida. Uno siempre hace lo mejor que pueda. He sacado mucho provecho de ese período de mi vida y he coincidido con grandes personajes en mi función de sacerdote, por ejemplo, me encontré con la princesa Grace (Kelly) y el príncipe Rainiero de Mónaco.

¿Ha tenido ventajas en el ajedrez gracias a la fe en Dios?

Creo que eso ha brindado más ventajas a Reshevsky que a mi (se ríe). Con franqueza, me parece tonto creer algo así. Dios no es Papá Noel. La religión cristiana dice que Dios es inalterable. Esa es su naturaleza. Si se le pide algo, uno quiere que cambie algo. Pero no siempre ocurre de manera automática.

¿Cuántos años tenía Ud. cuando tuvo familia?

Tenía 45 años cuando me casé. Tuvimos un hijo. Nació siete años después de que yo dejase de ser sacerdote. Hoy tiene 29 años y vive en Holanda. Pero tenemos poco contacto.

¿Cómo fue su relación con Bobby Fischer? ¿Eran amigos o más bien compañeros de trabajo?

Ambas cosas. Yo tenía cinco años y medio más que él y comencé a darle clases cuando yo tenía 16 años. A pesar de mi joven edad, yo ya era uno de los 10 mejores jugadores de EE. UU. El primer entrenador de Bobby fue Carmine Nigro y lo trajo al club de ajedrez de Manhattan. Allí jugamos algunas partidas. Las gané todas, pero más adelante Bobby ha negado eso y decía que él ganó la mitad. Yo dije: "Que no...", pero él afirmaba "¡Que sí! ¡Que sí!". Entonces no insistí más (Se sonríe)

Usted fue entrenador de Bobby hasta el Campeonato del Mundo de Reykjavik en 1972. ¿Qué recuerdos tiene del trabajo con él?

Distintos. Yo fui su entrenador desde que yo tenía 16 años. Por ejemplo, fui su entrenador en Portoroz 1958, donde se clasificó para el Torneo de Candidatos. Como le conocía bien, nos llevamos muy bien, pero nunca me ha pagado ni un céntimo por mi trabajo. ¡Nunca jamás!

¿Por qué?

Fischer opinaba que simplemente se merecía disponer de mis servicios gratuitamente. Incluso tras el Campeonato del Mundo en Reykjavik se quedó con todo el dinero del premio y no me dio nada a mi. Solo me pagaba la Federación Estadounidense de Ajedrez. Cinco dólares por hora. Bobby no era precisamente generoso, pero me caía muy bien y lo acepté como era. Quería que él se coronase Campeón del Mundo.

Muchos testigos de la época me confirmaron que tenía el deseo de coronarse Campeón del Mundo desde muy joven.

Correcto. Cuando le vi por primera vez en el club de ajedrez de Manhattan, le pregunté cuál era su meta. "Quiero ser Campeón del Mundo", me respondió. Entonces Bobby tenía 11 años.

¿Es cierto que en Islandia 1972 prefería ir a jugar a los bolos en lugar de analizar con Ud.?

No, eso es una historia inventada.

¿Estaba enfermo psíquicamente Fischer?

No necesariamente. Estoy cansado de la gente que hace como si fuesen psicólogos. Yo sí estudié Psicología y no creo que una persona esté loca solo porque no comparta mi opinión. ¿Si alguien tiene una opinión distinta, eso quiere decir que automáticamente está enfermo psíquicamente? A mi no me lo parece.

¿Era esquizofrénico?

No lo sé porque no soy psiquiatra. Bobby sí se enteraba de lo que estaba pasando a su alrededor. Sin duda no se fiaba de mucha gente. A mí, sin embargo, me daba algo que no me había esperado de él. Confiaba en mi. A la gente que no le caía bien, muchas veces la trataba de manera muy directa y a veces hasta despectiva. Cuanto más veces lo hacía, tanto más loco les parecía.

¿Por qué Fischer no quiso defender su título contra Karpov en 1975? ¿Le temía?

No, esa no fue la razón. Bobby Fischer no se presentó porque no fueron aceptadas sus condiciones. Los anteriores campeones de la historia (Steinitz, Lasker, Capablanca y otros más) siempre dictaban todas las condiciones que tenían que cumplir sus retadores. Ningún campeón se presentó si no se habían aceptado sus condiciones relacionados con el duelo por el campeonato del mundo. Y Fischer actuó de esa misma manera.

Los tiempos habían cambiado. Tras la II Guerra Mundial la FIDE tomó el mando. Desde el año 1948 organizaba todos los duelos por el título mundial e imponía las reglas.

Eso es cierto, pero en aquel entonces durante mucho tiempo hacía caso de lo que le pedía la Unión Soviética, que tenía un gran poder sobre la federación intenacional. No trataban de manera apropiada a Fischer, que tanto había hecho por el prestigio del ajedrez. Los campeones rusos, por ejemplo Botvinnik, siempre solían hacer lo que les daba la gana. De Fischer, sin embargo, decían que estaba loco, si intentaba hacer lo mismo. Y eso a pesar de tener el 110 % de razón.

¿Sigue estando pendiente de lo que pasa en el mundo del ajedrez?

Sí, claro.

¿Qué opina de Magnus Carlsen?

El niño tiene mucho talento y es muy buen jugador. Pero no es Fischer.

¿Vencerá a Anand y se coronará campeón del mundo?

No lo sé. Nadie puede predecir eso.

El mundo del ajedrez ha cambiado mucho. Pensemos únicamente en el ajedrez informático. A Fischer no le gustaba mucho. ¿Cuál es su opinión acerca de los programas de ajedrez, Sr. Lombardy?

¡Qué quiere que le diga! No nos podemos medir con ellos al igual que no podemos ganar una carrera contra un Ferrari. En una partida de dos minutos, una persona no tiene ninguna posibilidad contra la máquina. Pero si le dan siete minutos, las posibilidades aumentan de manera importante. Lo he comprobado.

¿Qué eslogan sugeriría para hacer publicidad del ajedrez?

En América todos están locos por los eslóganes. Yo no. Por eso nunca me he planteado esa pregunta.

¿Qué importancia tuvo la reunión de ajedrecistas veteranos mayores de 75 años que se celebró en Dresde (Alemania)?

Fue fabulosa. El año pasado no sabía nada. Me alegré muchísimo cuando recibí la invitación este verano. Fue magnífico volver a ver a los excompañeros.


¿Cómo era Fischer de verdad? | Noticias de ajedrez


----------



## Clavisto (1 Feb 2016)

Fantástica entrevista a Lombardy.

Mil gracias, Manitou.


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Feb 2016)

Las palabras de Lombardy confirmó Larry Evans en documental "Bobby Fisher contra el mundo", mucha gente pretendía sacar provecho de la fama de Bobby.

El mejor homenaje al genio americano:
Bobby Fischer Tribute -Simply The Best - YouTube

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## exterriga (1 Feb 2016)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Ganó *Magnus Carlsen* el torneo de Wijk aan Zee con 9/13. Le siguen *Fabiano Caruana* y *Diren Ling* con 8/13
> 
> En el abierto de Gibraltar, en el grupo de líderes con 5/6 tenemos a *David Antón*.



En la jornada de hoy Anand ha vuelto a perder, esta vez con el húngaro Gledura (2515 ELO). Le han jugado a las tablas, ha arriesgado más de la cuenta entrando en un final de peones incierto, y a perdido con claridad.

La buena noticia es que Antón se ha colocado líder en solitario, tras dar cuenta del anárquico Rapport. Mañana contra el chino Li Chao b.

Chess-Results Server Chess-results.com - Tradewise Gibraltar Chess Festival 2016 - Masters


----------



## Gurney (2 Feb 2016)

Muy buen aporte Manitou!

El carácter de Lombardy es impresionante, me recuerda al Govinda de Siddharta.
Es difícil ser lo suficientemente humilde como para reconocer la verdadera grandeza, aceptar que nunca la alcanzaremos y tomar con alegría sincera un papel secundario al lado del genio.


----------



## JohnDoe (3 Feb 2016)

Muy interesante se ha puesto la partida de David Antón hoy contra otro monstruo de 2700+


----------



## exterriga (3 Feb 2016)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Muy interesante se ha puesto la partida de David Antón hoy contra otro monstruo de 2700+



No ha podido ser. El sacrificio de calidad parecía suficiente, pero el indio se ha defendido muy bien. Curioso ese final de peones, con uno sano de más, pasado y apoyado, es imposible progresar.

Mañana se la juega. Al final de la jornada habrá unos seis colíderes, el que gane se lleva pasta gansa. Nakamura viene de ganar las dos últimas rondas...


----------



## Hombre de paja (13 Feb 2016)

Hablando de monstruos de ~2700, os dejo la partida que empieza a conocerse como la *"Inmortal del siglo XXI*". A las blancas, Wei Yi; contra el GM Lazaro Bruzon.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Feb 2016)

Hombre de paja dijo:


> Hablando de monstruos de ~2700, os dejo la partida que empieza a conocerse como la *"Inmortal del siglo XXI*". A las blancas, Wei Yi; contra el GM Lazaro Bruzon.



Llegas con retraso: abrí hilo con Wei Yi y lo llevé a él y a su partida en la firma durante algún tiempo.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (14 Feb 2016)

Mira si están guapas


----------



## Clavisto (14 Feb 2016)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Mira si están guapas



Parecen salidas de las profundidades de Chatúrbate.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Feb 2016)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Mira si están guapas



Supongo que esto si tiene el visto bueno del instituto de la mujer ::

Bueno, alguna lleva los labios pintados, es posible que aun exista cierta cosificacion que atente contra la dignidad de la mujer ienso:


----------



## Cuak Cuak (14 Feb 2016)

Brutal... Hasta la Pia Cramling pasa por el aro... Tantos años emasculando a los escandinavos haciéndoles mear sentados para que al final sus mujeres se pongan el velo nada más pisar el aeropuerto de otro país.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (16 Feb 2016)

Me acaban de pasar esta partidaza:

Llaneza Vega, Patricia vs Jose Abril, Ramon - Chess Microbase


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (16 Feb 2016)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Me acaban de pasar esta partidaza:
> 
> Llaneza Vega, Patricia vs Jose Abril, Ramon - Chess Microbase









pd : Sí, es una partidaza.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (16 Feb 2016)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Me acaban de pasar esta partidaza:
> 
> Llaneza Vega, Patricia vs Jose Abril, Ramon - Chess Microbase



Joder, vaya humillación que te gane una tía de esta manera. Iba a decir "¿Patricia Llaneza no tenía más Elo?", pero me acabo de dar cuenta de que la confundo con Sabrina Vega.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (16 Feb 2016)

A la Patty me la respetáis, eh!


----------



## Clavisto (16 Feb 2016)

Manitou2 dijo:


> pd : Sí, es una partidaza.



Tiene pinta de darle duro a las tragaperras.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (16 Feb 2016)

Nah, ni caso.


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Feb 2016)

Buenísima la partida, tiene un gran talento combinativo esta mujer.


----------



## Gurney (16 Feb 2016)

Con el pañuelo/jibab/burka/como se llame, la Pía Cramling parece ET metido en la cesta de Eliot:


----------



## Clavisto (16 Feb 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Con el pañuelo/jibab/burka/como se llame, la Pía Cramling parece ET metido en la cesta de Eliot:



La Cramling siempre me ha parecido la típica sueca vulgar, sonriente y peluda del porno setentero.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (20 Feb 2016)

Tras la insistencia de la ajedrecpandi catalana, Leontxo ha publicado la partida de las mil entregas de la Patty.,


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Feb 2016)

Muy recomendado

Escucha El rincón del Ajedrez - iVoox

Acabo de escuchar el siguiente:
Miguel Ángel Nepomuceno: Lo cierto es que Alekhine pudo haber sido baleado en El rincón del Ajedrez - iVoox







P.D.

Alexandra Samaganova que rica está


----------



## Clavisto (21 Feb 2016)

La cuestión es enseñar las tetitas.

A toas estas las metía yo en el corredor de Hannibal Lecter y demás compis de celda.


----------



## Ignadaptado (21 Feb 2016)

Mejor en mi casa, que por aquí hacen falta.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Feb 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Mejor en mi casa, que por aquí hacen falta.



Jojojo...

Joder, es que desde que no bebo siento que estoy transformándome en el psicópata que siempre he llevado dentro.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (28 Feb 2016)

Tenemos muchos eventos importantes este marzo:

Del 1 al 19 se juega en *Lviv, Ucrania* el *campeonato del mundo femenino* entre Mariya Muzychuk y Hou Yifan.

Es un match a 10 partidas. El reinado de la campeona durará poco puesto que a final de año se celebra un torneo KO de 64 jugadoras para proclamar a la nueva campeona, cambiando totalmente los ciclos antiguos.






_La reina Muzychuk_






_La musa de Arrabal_

Y el torneo más esperado del año: del 10 al 30 se juega en *Moscú, Rusia* el *torneo de candidatos* para proclamar al retador de Magnus Carlsen.

El torneo es un doble round robin (14 rondas).

Los participantes serán: Anand, Karjakin, Svidler, Caruana, Nakamura, Topalov, Giri y Aronian.


----------



## Gurney (28 Feb 2016)

Pacto Psoe Ciudadanos: Rajoy debe ofrecer tablas | España | EL PAÍS


----------



## Cosmopolita (28 Feb 2016)

1. Tal y Spasski jugando.






2.Magnetismo de Tal.






3. Genio trabajando.






4. Mirar al tablero.






5. Marcel Duchamp jugando con la escritora Eve Babitz w 1963.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (2 Mar 2016)

NY

noticias - El campeonato del mundo de ajedrez 2016 se jugará en Nueva York | chess24.com


----------



## lector habitual (2 Mar 2016)

Gran partida comentada: Wei Yi - Navara


Wei Yi destroza a Navara (Ronda 9 Tata Steel 2016)

No recuerdo cómo poner el link de youtube


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Mar 2016)

lector habitual dijo:


> Gran partida comentada: Wei Yi - Navara
> 
> 
> Wei Yi destroza a Navara (Ronda 9 Tata Steel 2016)
> ...



Me guardo el secreto,como la formula de la coca cola 

[youtube]KRMK53cXgK4[/youtube]


----------



## lector habitual (5 Mar 2016)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me guardo el secreto,como la formula de la coca cola
> 
> [youtube]KRMK53cXgK4[/youtube]




Curiosa la forma de explicar de este hombre. No tiene pinta de GM la verdad... Este te dice, sin conocerle, vamos a echar una partida y te piensas que le ganas fácil o


----------



## Cuak Cuak (5 Mar 2016)

lector habitual dijo:


> Curiosa la forma de explicar de este hombre. No tiene pinta de GM la verdad... Este te dice, sin conocerle, vamos a echar una partida y te piensas que le ganas fácil o



Desde que el campeón es Carlsen, yo ya he enterrado la fisionomía y la morfopsicología forever and ever.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Mar 2016)

Hoy a las 13 horas empieza el Torneo de Candidatos.

Hay lío con el seguimiento a través de Hintermec.


1ª ronda:

Sergey Karjakin-Peter Svidler
Hikaru Nakamura-Fabiano Caruana
Anish Giri-Levon Aronian
Vishy Anand-Veselin Topalov


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (11 Mar 2016)

En worldchess.com, que es el único canal oficial, ahora mismo hay el archiconocido bad gateway. Vamos, que no se ve nada.

En chess24 y chessbomb están cagados de miedo y no retransmiten.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Mar 2016)

Lo que decía: hay lío con la retransmisión wen directo de las jugadas.

Aquí un enlace donde seguirlas a tiempo real:

NRK Sjakk


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (11 Mar 2016)

La respuesta oficial de AGON es que están bajo un ataque DDoS.

La web noruega parece la mejor manera de seguir el torneo, aunque ya empiezan a salir cositas en chess24 y chessbomb. Me parece que podremos ver el jeto de Pepe Cuenca a partir de las 2.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Mar 2016)

Está interesante la Nakamura-Caruana.


----------



## Ignadaptado (11 Mar 2016)

Caruana empieza a estar en apuros.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Mar 2016)

Yep, fea defensa.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2016 at 15:34 ----------

Naka no es santo de mi devoción pero está jugando una GRAN partida.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2016 at 15:37 ----------

Por cierto, 31 minutos del japo para calibrar Tac1

---------- Post added 11-mar-2016 at 15:40 ----------

Cd3 del negro en la 20 y parece como si todo se mantuviera en el filo de la navaja.

El ajedrez en las manos de estos tíos se asemeja a la magia.


----------



## Ignadaptado (11 Mar 2016)

Pues Nakamura está dejando escapar su ventaja. El que la lleva muy bien ahora es Anand.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Mar 2016)

Naka es especialista en eso: recordemos su partida del año pasado frente a Carlsen y la manera que tuvo de destrozar una posición ganadora.

Lo de Anand no tiene nombre.

Bueno, sí...ÉPICO.


----------



## Ignadaptado (12 Mar 2016)

Segunda ronda del Candidatos. En Chess 24 está la maestra percutible "jijiji". Pagafantas ajedrecísticos, Chess 24 os Imboca.

Las partidas, de momento todas igualadas.


----------



## Gurney (13 Mar 2016)

Nakamura derroído, táctica incorrecta
Sergey Karjakin vs Hikaru Nakamura (2016)


----------



## Clavisto (13 Mar 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Nakamura derroído, táctica incorrecta
> Sergey Karjakin vs Hikaru Nakamura (2016)



Una combinación de aficionado. O de jugador de rápidas.

De verdad que no me explico como puede estar en el Candidatos.


----------



## Ignadaptado (13 Mar 2016)

Segunda derrota de Topalov, que puede estar perdiendo sus opciones, Nakamura lleva el mismo camino con Svidler.


----------



## Gurney (13 Mar 2016)

Buena 3a jornada, la verdad. 
Profundos análisis freudinterneterianos dicen que, subconscientemente, Nakamura no quiere ganar el Candidatos para no ser destruido por Carlsen, pero hoy ha demostrado que sabe sufrir: se ha agarrado contra las cuerdas y ha sobrevivido. 
Creo que Hikaru no está en forma, demasiados torneos en otoño-invierno, pero es posible que esta fuga le inspire para hacer algo grande. 

Menos mal que no ha ganado Anand...jeje, una 3a parte de Rocky-Apolo, digo Carlsen-Anand, sería demasiado, la taquilla no respondería, los productores perderían dinero. Espero que conforme vayan pasando las jornadas, su sistema nervioso, como dice Leontxo, empiece a fallar. 
Necesitamos un Ivan Drago, algo que relance la saga Carlsen.


----------



## Ignadaptado (15 Mar 2016)

Kariakin se pone de líder en solitario tras ganar a Anand. Aronian, segundo a medio punto.

Pues ninguno hemos votado por Kariakin.


----------



## Cosmopolita (16 Mar 2016)

Interesante análisis estadístico de 2 millones de partidas.
A Visual Look at 2 Million Chess Games 



Gurney dijo:


> Buena 3a jornada, la verdad.
> Profundos análisis freudinterneterianos dicen que, subconscientemente, Nakamura no quiere ganar el Candidatos para no ser destruido por Carlsen, pero hoy ha demostrado que sabe sufrir: se ha agarrado contra las cuerdas y ha sobrevivido.
> Creo que Hikaru no está en forma, demasiados torneos en otoño-invierno, pero es posible que esta fuga le inspire para hacer algo grande.
> 
> ...



Más que un Ivan Drago,necesitamos a un Alekhine que esté trabajando 12-14 horas diariamente para robar la corona al favorito de los medios....


----------



## Gurney (16 Mar 2016)

Me habría gustado un Carlsen-Kramnik.
Kramnik es de los pocos super GMs que dice abiertamente que Carlsen no es imbatible. Y él ganó contra pronóstico el match contra Kasparov, con la Berlinesa como defensa con negras, la mascota de Magnus.

Veo en Chessgames que los enfrentamientos Carlsen-Karjakin están en un 3 a 1 para Magnus con 15 tablas. No es imposible, pero es difícil. No sé que experiencia de match tiene Sergei.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Mar 2016)

Yo también creo que el rival más peligroso para Carlsen serísa Kramnik. E Ivanchuk, si me apuras y aunque me digáis locuelo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Mar 2016)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Interesante análisis estadístico de 2 millones de partidas.
> A Visual Look at 2 Million Chess Games



Se echa de menos el ratio de victorias en cada una de las líneas apertura empleadas y no solo la frecuencia con que se usan... Entretenido por lo demás


----------



## Cuak Cuak (16 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo también creo que el rival más peligroso para Carlsen serísa Kramnik. E Ivanchuk, si me apuras y aunque me digáis locuelo.



No, si ya... Tú eres de los que creen que si ahora exhumáramos el cadáver de Fischer y lo pusiéramos a jugar con Carlsen, el cadáver ganaría por goleada.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Mar 2016)

¿Algún sitio desde donde seguir el torneo? El enlace que pasé está hoy caído.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Mar 2016)

Retransmisión de ajedrez en directo | chess24.com


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Mar 2016)

Victorias de Anand y Aronian, que se pone colíder con kariakin. La cara de Nakamura al tocar el rey en un final de tablas y ver que moviéndolo perdía, todo un poema.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Mar 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Victorias de Anand y Aronian, que se pone colíder con kariakin. La cara de Nakamura al tocar el rey en un final de tablas y ver que moviéndolo perdía, todo un poema.



Anda si pudieras colgarla aquí... Estoy con el móvil.

Naka es un mierdón de toda la vida de Dios (ver final con Grischuk)


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Mar 2016)

Del careto de Nakamura no han sacado aún vídeo, la partida es ésta (en rojo la jugada fatídica):

1.d4 Nf6 2. c4 e6 3. Nf3 b6 4. g3 Ba6 5. Qc2 c5 6. d5 exd5 7. cxd5 Bb7 8. Bg2 Nxd5 9. O-O Nc6 10. Rd1 Be7 11. Qa4 Nf6 12. Nh4 O-O 13. Nc3 g6 14. Bg5 Rb8 15. Bf4 Rc8 16. Bh6 Re8 17. Qf4 Na5 18. Nf5 Bxg2 19. Nxe7+ Qxe7 20. Kxg2 Qe5 21. e3 d5 22. Bg5 Ne4 23. Rxd5 Qxf4 24. gxf4 Nxc3 25. bxc3 Kg7 26. Rd7 h6 27. Be7 Nc4 28. Rad1 a5 29. R1d5 Rc6 30. Ra7 Re6 31. Rdd7 Kg8 32. h4 Kg7 33. Bd8 Kg8 34. Be7 Kg7 35. Rab7 Kg8 36. Rbc7 Na3 37. Bd8 Nc4 38. Be7 Na3 39. Rb7 Nc4 40. Kf3 a4 41. Rbc7 Nd2+ 42. Rxd2 R6xe7 43. Rc6 Re6 44. Rxe6 Rxe6 45. c4 Kg7 46. e4 Re8 47. e5 Rb8 48. Rd7 Kf8 49. f5 gxf5 50. Kf4 b5 51. cxb5 Rxb5 52. Kxf5 a3 53. f4 Rb4 54. Ra7 c4 55. Rxa3 Rb2 56. Ra6 Kg7 57. a4 c3 58. Ra7 c2 59. Rc7 Rb4 60. a5 Ra4 61. Rxc2 Rxa5 62. Rc4 Ra1 63. Rc7 Kf8 64. Rd7 Ra4 65. Rd3 Rc4 66. Re3 Ke7 67. Re4 Rc1 68. Rb4 Kf8 69. Rb6 Kg7 70. Rb7 Kf8 71. Rb8+ Kg7 72. Rb4 Ra1 73. Rd4 Ra2 74. Rd7 Kf8 75. Kf6 Ra6+ 76. Rd6 Ra8 77. h5 Kg8 78. f5 Rb8 79. Rd7 Rb6+ 80. Ke7 Rb5 81. Rd8+ Kh7 82. Kf6 Rb6+ 83. Rd6 Rb7 1-0


----------



## Gurney (17 Mar 2016)

Johan Salomon op Twitter: "HUGE drama in the #Candidates2016!! Nakamura touched the king! #worldchess https://t.co/gcziCMdC1W"


----------



## Clavisto (17 Mar 2016)

Estoy deseando ver el cagadón.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2016 at 21:26 ----------

Lo que dije: no tiene nivel para estar ahí. Esa jugada no la hace ni mi padre.

El vídeo que os decía con el gran Grischuk:

http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bsOpcezKsI


----------



## Clavisto (18 Mar 2016)

El error de Nakamura. "J´adoube" dice al darse cuenta segundos después ante el justo enfado de Aronian:

http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q41DZsP4L00


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Mar 2016)

Me da a mí que lo de "poner cara de poker" no va con Nakamura.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Mar 2016)

Lo de Svidler es para correrlo a hostias: ha tenido posición ganadora en al menos tres partidas y no ha aprovechado ninguna.

Lo bien que juega y lo mal que remata.


----------



## Ignadaptado (19 Mar 2016)

Svidler no es el único, les ha pasado a casi todos en este torneo.

Giri es un puto coñazo, siete tablas y aún estoy esperando a ver una partida suya que sea medianamente interesante. Topalov pierde, pero al menos arriesga y da espectáculo.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Mar 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Svidler no es el único, les ha pasado a casi todos en este torneo.
> 
> Giri es un puto coñazo, siete tablas y aún estoy esperando a ver una partida suya que sea medianamente interesante. Topalov pierde, pero al menos arriesga y da espectáculo.



Giri es peor que una película de Garci; Topalov es un caos kenruselniano.

No sé qué se le ha perdido en el ajedrez al maridito de la Sopriko; si este llega a campeón me borro.

---------- Post added 19-mar-2016 at 22:37 ----------

El personal del chat de Chess24 ha estado durante TODA la tarde haciendo coñas con Giri, en plan Hechos de Chuck Norris.

Algunos que me vienen a la cabeza: "Dios no le dio las Tablas a Moisés, sino a Giri" "Giri-Leko, match a 10.000 partidas: quien gana, pierde"


----------



## Cosmopolita (20 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Lo de Svidler es para correrlo a hostias: ha tenido posición ganadora en al menos tres partidas y no ha aprovechado ninguna.
> 
> Lo bien que juega y lo mal que remata.



A ver si últimaamente estaba más pendiente de cricket que de ajedrez : 

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (20 Mar 2016)

Enervante lo de Svidler. Me cago en su puta cabeza.


----------



## Ignadaptado (20 Mar 2016)

Con cosas como las de hoy voy a acabar convirtiéndome en el MisterWhite del ajedrez. A Svidler y Aronian hoy es para reventarles la cabeza con un martillo. No me extraña que haya tantas tablas si luego no saben rematar.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Mar 2016)

Jojojoj...

Cuando desperté, Anand todavía estaba allí.

Jrande.


----------



## Ignadaptado (21 Mar 2016)

Anand va a seguir jugando en la élite hasta los 60 a este paso. Qué bueno es.

Giri, para una partida que podía haber ganado y la deja escapar.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Mar 2016)

Si Anand gana el Candidatos será el próximo campeón del mundo.

Escrito queda.


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Mar 2016)

Miro a los participantes y no me cabe duda que Carlsen se merendaría a cada uno de ellos. Giri se ha atrincherado y es el rey del empate, Topalov inexistente ante el tablero porque se ha centrado en la familia (según sus recientes entrevistas) y ha reconocido que entrena poco. Nakamura decepcionante. Caruana no muestra su mejor versión. Anand y Karjakin muy sólidos. Svidler juega unas posiciones interesantes pero al mismo tiempo poco claras. Si va a ganar Karjakin, creo que rusos van a darle a todos los recursos disponibles que tiene Madre Rusia para que la corona regrese a Moscú.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (22 Mar 2016)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Si va a ganar Karjakin, creo que rusos van a darle a todos los recursos disponibles que tiene Madre Rusia para que la corona regrese a Moscú.



Eso qué significa, que le darán un chute de centraminas a Karjakin y enviarán a un agente del KGB a meterle plutonio en el bocadillo a Carlsen o qué?


----------



## Clavisto (22 Mar 2016)

A estas alturas ya sólo veo dos Candidatos: Anand y Karjakin

Giri no tiene lo que hay que tener, Aronian sigue con sus eternos problemas de vértigo, Svidler está demasiado gordo para dar el último salto y Caruana...Caruana es la única duda que todavía tengo. A ver qué hace en las dos próximas partidas.


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Mar 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Eso qué significa, que le darán un chute de centraminas a Karjakin y enviarán a un agente del KGB a meterle plutonio en el bocadillo a Carlsen o qué?



Quiero decir que si Karjakin será el candidato, los rusus desde el primer día le darán un equipo de analistas bien grande formado por anslistas y entrenadores y especialistas en su campo: aperturas, finales y demás. Se va a analizar detalladamente cada partida de Carlsen.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Ignadaptado (22 Mar 2016)

En los tiempos de la URSS seguro, hoy día, tengo mis dudas. En cualquier caso, coincido en que ahora mismo Carlsen retendría el título ante cualquiera.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Mar 2016)

Magnus, la película:

http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbKucZtjShg


De peque sufrió bullying, o como se escriba.


----------



## Ignadaptado (24 Mar 2016)

Vaya obra maestra de la táctica finalista se ha marcado Anand hoy, en una partida que parecía que no había nada que rascar. Se pone colíder con Caruana. Yo de mayor quiero ser Vishy Anand.


----------



## Gurney (25 Mar 2016)

Nakamura-Anand, 1-0.
El gordaco ha destruído a Anand.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Mar 2016)

En lichess.org esta noche (22h) hay un torneo de ajedrez rápido con premios en Bitcoins para los 3 mejores.

Pone la equivalencia en dolares, pero lo pagan en Bitcoins. El ganador se lleva 60$.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Mar 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Nakamura-Anand, 1-0.
> El gordaco ha destruído a Anand.



Todavía no está todo perdido para Vishy. A ver como acaba la jornada que aún hay tela por cortar a falta de 2 rondas.


----------



## Gurney (25 Mar 2016)

Estaría bien ver una cara nueva contra Carlsen. Creo que Karjakin y Caruana tendrían posibilidades, y que Anand no tiene la solidez necesaria para un match. Puede ganar a cualquiera, pero también perder. Y esos vaivenes de montaña rusa no son buenos para un cara a cara.
El domingo juegan Fabiano y Sergei. Vamos a ver.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Mar 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Estaría bien ver una cara nueva contra Carlsen. Creo que Karjakin y Caruana tendrían posibilidades, y que Anand no tiene la solidez necesaria para un match. Puede ganar a cualquiera, pero también perder. Y esos vaivenes de montaña rusa no son buenos para un cara a cara.
> El domingo juegan Fabiano y Sergei. Vamos a ver.



Hoy decían que jugaran Karjakin y Caruana en consulta frente a Carlsen, a ver si así tenían alguna posibilidad.


----------



## Cosmopolita (28 Mar 2016)

Caruana ha de ganar sí o sí porque un empate favorece a Karjakin,, incluso si Anand logrará vencer a Svidler. Buchholz está de parte de Karjakin. Estamos siendo testigos de lo que es la belleza en el ajedrez: 8 jugadores, dos semanas pegados a los tableros...y todo puede decidir una partida. Contraste de estilos en la cumbre siempre atraía nuevos adeptos y aumentaba popularidad de ajedrez. La diosa Caissa tiene asignado nemesis para Carlsen y yo creo que debería ser alguien que obligará a sudar al noruego y jugar de tal manera para que sea evidente que vikingo no podrá resolver todo ante el tablero, tirando de su genialidad. Es lo que hizo más o menos Alekhine con Capablanca.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Mar 2016)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Caruana ha de ganar sí o sí porque un empate favorece a Karjakin,, incluso si Anand logrará vencer a Svidler. Buchholz está de parte de Karjakin. Estamos siendo testigos de lo que es la belleza en el ajedrez: 8 jugadores, dos semanas pegados a los tableros...y todo puede decidir una partida. Contraste de estilos en la cumbre siempre atraía nuevos adeptos y aumentaba popularidad de ajedrez. La diosa Caissa tiene asignado nemesis para Carlsen y yo creo que debería ser alguien que obligará a sudar al noruego y jugar de tal manera para que sea evidente que vikingo no podrá resolver todo ante el tablero, tirando de su genialidad. Es lo que hizo más o menos Alekhine con Capablanca.



¿Estás seguro de lo que dices del desempate? Yo he leído que jugarían un match a rápidas.


----------



## Ignadaptado (28 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Estás seguro de lo que dices del desempate? Yo he leído que jugarían un match a rápidas.



Es seguro, desempate por resultado particular, y si no, por número de victorias.


----------



## Gurney (28 Mar 2016)

Karjakin, Sergey vs. Caruana, Fabiano | Torneo de Candidatos | 2016 | chess24.com


Duelo en la cumbre, Karjakin-Caruana, siciliana clásica, sin mariconadas rossolímicas.
Interesantes los comentarios del Divis y de Pepe Cuenca sobre la apertura. Algo saben.


Edito: Parece que han confudido tableros, y que en realidad están jugando una Catalana.

Nueva edición: Es una siciliana. Putos patrocinadores con su estrangulamiento de la información....Agon creo que se llaman.


----------



## Ignadaptado (28 Mar 2016)

Anish Giri: 0 victorias, 0 derrotas, 14 tablas. Habrá que seguir muy de cerca a este chico, es puro fuego en el tablero.


----------



## Gurney (28 Mar 2016)

Esa solidez es muy buena para un match. Leko casi le ganó a Kramnik con un esquema aún más sólido.
Pero claro, en el sistema actual, para llegar al match antes hay que ganar el Torneo de Candidatos, y con todo tablas es imposible, salvo que todos hicieran todo tablas y ganara alguno de los blitzes de desempate.

En un sistema de cruces para llegar a la final, Giri tendría muchas posibilidades.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Mar 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Anish Giri: 0 victorias, 0 derrotas, 14 tablas. Habrá que seguir muy de cerca a este chico, es puro fuego en el tablero.



La Sopriko tiene que flipar con los polvos del gafitas.

Normal que chorree comentando partidas con Svidler, el gordo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (28 Mar 2016)

Victoria de Kariakin, que ha visto un sacrificio de torre ganador. Ojalá que gane al vikingo.


----------



## Gurney (28 Mar 2016)

Tremenda partida hoy.
Cojo a Giri de protegido para el siguiente ciclo por el Mundial.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (28 Mar 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Tremenda partida hoy.
> Cojo a Giri de protegido para el siguiente ciclo por el Mundial.



Pues yo lo desheredo

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (28 Mar 2016)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Pues yo lo desheredo
> 
> Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk



Yo no se que pensar. Seguro que folla como un campeón pero fijo que entrena menos.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Ignadaptado (28 Mar 2016)

Hombre, sólo tiene 21 años, igual cambia su estilo con el tiempo. Ha tenido partidas muy a favor para ganar y las ha dejado escapar de mala manera.


----------



## Gurney (29 Mar 2016)

Ha demostrado más de lo que refleja el marcador.
Seguramente, con Karjakin, el rival que Magnus no quería.


Un poco de análisis de la última ronda: Sergey Karjakin is the new Challenger! | Chess News


----------



## Cosmopolita (29 Mar 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Hombre, sólo tiene 21 años, igual cambia su estilo con el tiempo. Ha tenido partidas muy a favor para ganar y las ha dejado escapar de mala manera.



Tanto Carlsen como Karjakin cumplen 26 tacos Anno Domini 2016.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (29 Mar 2016)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Tanto Carlsen como Karjakin cumplen 26 tacos Anno Domini 2016.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G2



Penitenciágite.


----------



## Gurney (29 Mar 2016)

Dentro de 3 semanas: Norway Chess - Frontpage


Hay que empezar ya con el trashtalking y la guerra psicológica.
Carlsen debe ser derroído.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Mar 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Dentro de 3 semanas: Norway Chess - Frontpage
> 
> 
> Hay que empezar ya con el trashtalking y la guerra psicológica.
> Carlsen debe ser derroído.



Esa wild card debe ser para mi chino; en caso contrario, derroiciones y bombonas.


----------



## Gurney (29 Mar 2016)

El cordero para el sacrificio será Grandelius, ganó contra Hammer, Hou Yifan y Tari:
Grandelius, Nils vs. Hammer, Jon Ludvig | Altibox Norway Chess Qualifier 2016 | chess24.com

Tu chino está muy verde todavía, le vienen años de aplastamiento y de eventuales grandes triunfos.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Mar 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> El cordero para el sacrificio será Grandelius, ganó contra Hammer, Hou Yifan y Tari:
> Grandelius, Nils vs. Hammer, Jon Ludvig | Altibox Norway Chess Qualifier 2016 | chess24.com
> 
> Tu chino está muy verde todavía, le vienen años de aplastamiento y de eventuales grandes triunfos.



¿Grandelius?...pero qué coño, si parece el nombre de una cervezuza.

Anda con Dios...Que alguien derroya Norueja.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (30 Mar 2016)




----------



## Cosmopolita (10 Abr 2016)

Brutal la foto, homenaje de un aficionado a Alekhine.








Gurney dijo:


> Dentro de 3 semanas: Norway Chess - Frontpage
> 
> 
> Hay que empezar ya con el trashtalking y la guerra psicológica.
> Carlsen debe ser derroído.



Karjakin ha resignado, lo cual se entiende porque se va a pelear contra Carlsen, de modo que quiere "evitar" jugar contra el hasta entonces. Yo creo jugará 1-2 torneos como mucho para mantener la forma. Todo lo demás será trabajo para el duelo contra noruego.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (10 Abr 2016)

Os traigo un problema de Chesstempo que me ha tocado los cojones de buena mañana:







Juegan blancas.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Abr 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Os traigo un problema de Chesstempo que me ha tocado los cojones de buena mañana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peón promociona a caballo.

He tardado cero coma. ¿Qué te pasa?


----------



## Cosmopolita (10 Abr 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Os traigo un problema de Chesstempo que me ha tocado los cojones de buena mañana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es un proglema en absoluto, es una combinación muy simple.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (10 Abr 2016)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> No es un proglema en absoluto, es un combinación muy simple.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G2



Los escotomas oculares están empezando a derroerle el cerebro.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (10 Abr 2016)

Yo es que nunca me acuerdo de promocionar a caballo. De hecho en todos los servidores tengo la autopromoción a dama activada.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Abr 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Yo es que nunca me acuerdo de promocionar a caballo. *De hecho en todos los servidores tengo la autopromoción a dama activada.*



Esto es aún peor que lo de aquella infección bucal que no te querías tratar.

Y luego me tildas de autodestructivo.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (10 Abr 2016)

Qué va, la autopromoción a dama es vital cuando juegas partidas bullet. Aunque claro, jugar partidas bullet también es autodestructivo.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Abr 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Qué va, la autopromoción a dama es vital cuando juegas partidas bullet. Aunque claro, jugar partidas bullet también es autodestructivo.



Tú y yo acabaremos quedando para ver si nos matamos o seguimos un poco más.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (12 Abr 2016)

¿No os dan asco estos vídeos del típico GM jugando con aficionados mientras la gente mira y suelta risotadas y el GM esboza una sonrisa forzada de falsa modestia no sea que alguien piense que es un arrogante de mierda etc.? Tiene que ser un coñazo ser GM y aguantar siempre la misma farsa.

[youtube]YLRXo8OJKFk[/youtube]


Aquí con el MI Daniel Rensch, que sólo le saca unas tablas a pesar de la ventaja de tiempo:

[youtube]fAUIWyZK8zQ[/youtube]


----------



## Clavisto (13 Abr 2016)

Nakamura es como el libro de instrucciones de Ava Gardner.

Me cae mal este puto chino.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (14 Abr 2016)

Amigos, hoy cumple años un compañero fiel:



Spoiler



¡EL INFORMATOR!


----------



## Clavisto (27 Abr 2016)

Es increíble la facilidad con la que Carlsen le ha ganado hoy a Kramnik, increíble...Hoy por hoy no hay nadie que se pueda hacerle sombra; bastante tendrá Karjakin con no salir traumatizado de por vida de Nueva York.

Echadle un vistazo a los caballos del vikingo: pocas veces he visto algo semejante.

A quien más me recuerda es a Capablanca.


----------



## exterriga (28 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Es increíble la facilidad con la que Carlsen le ha ganado hoy a Kramnik, increíble...Hoy por hoy no hay nadie que se pueda hacerle sombra; bastante tendrá Karjakin con no salir traumatizado de por vida de Nueva York.
> 
> Echadle un vistazo a los caballos del vikingo: pocas veces he visto algo semejante.
> 
> A quien más me recuerda es a Capablanca.




Impresionante. Una de las mejores partidas posicionales que recuerdo.

Tenemos campeón del mundo para rato. Actualmente Kasparov ostenta el récord de años consecutivos liderando la lista de Elo. Quedan muchos años, pero vaticino que lo va a batir.

A día de hoy, nadie le hace sombra. Y a medio plazo, nadie parece capaz de hacerle frente. El chino favorito de muchos foreros, Wei Yi, se ha estancado en su ascensión. Lleva casi un año moviéndose por la horquilla 2685-2740, pero es incapaz de dar el salto a la élite, de momento.

Es una versión mejorada de Capablanca. A diferencia del cubano, y salvando la diferencia de época, el noruego es mucho más activo: olimpiadas, openes (Dubai 2015), mundiales de rápidas, blitz, además de los torneos de superélite. Y por otro lado, tácticamente es una bestia. Uno de los últimos en intentar tumbar al noruego tácticamente, fue Li Chao b, otro fuerte jugador chino, actualmente el número 16 de la lista de ELO, y pasó lo siguiente:

Magnus Carlsen vs Li Chao (2015) "Chao Down"

Asusta pensar que la defensa basada en 30. De5!! y sus consecuencias haya sido calculada varias jugadas antes.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Abr 2016)

El peak es de Fischer, lo digo con antelación:

http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2DHpW79w0Y&feature=youtu.be&app=desktop


----------



## Cuak Cuak (28 Abr 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> El peak es de Fischer, lo digo con antelación:
> 
> [youtube]z2DHpW79w0Y[/youtube]



Buen vídeo, aunque no soporto que la gente haga estimaciones de Elo cuando todavía no existía el puto Elo.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Abr 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Buen vídeo, aunque no soporto que la gente haga estimaciones de Elo cuando todavía no existía el puto Elo.



Está muy bien, da para verlo varias veces. Eso de no contar sólo con el mejor sino también con los segundones es un plus total; de hecho, y para mi estupefacción más absoluta, había unos cuantos jugadores del siglo XIX de los que nada sabía, aún siendo parte de los top de la época.

Lo que quizá más me haya sorprendido es el meteoro Botvinnik de mediados de los 40: no lo creía tan alto.

Por cierto, su colección de partidas en 4 tomos es de lo mejor que he leído en ajedrez, por no hablar del minucioso análisis (de hecho es la partida más extensamente comentada) que hace de su único y memorabilísimo enfrentamiento con Fischer en la Olimpiada de Varna en 1962.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Abr 2016)

Kasparov jugando rápidas con los niños (So, Nakamura y Caruana)

Live:

Live | www.uschesschamps.com


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (28 Abr 2016)

Kasparov con el rabo fuera


----------



## Clavisto (28 Abr 2016)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Kasparov con el rabo fuera



Caruana parece Battiato frente a Lemmy: está acojonadito.


----------



## Cosmopolita (3 May 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> El peak es de Fischer, lo digo con antelación:
> 
> http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2DHpW79w0Y&feature=youtu.be&app=desktop



El peak de Fischer es de 1971 que es cuando barre a Larsen 6:0 en Denver, de modo que consigió 19 partidas seguidas ganadas contra GM. Otras 6 eran contra Taimanov y el resto eran 7 victorias seguidas en el Palma de Mallorca 1970.


Clavisto dijo:


> Está muy bien, da para verlo varias veces. Eso de no contar sólo con el mejor sino también con los segundones es un plus total; de hecho, y para mi estupefacción más absoluta, había unos cuantos jugadores del siglo XIX de los que nada sabía, aún siendo parte de los top de la época.
> 
> Lo que quizá más me haya sorprendido es el meteoro Botvinnik de mediados de los 40: no lo creía tan alto.
> 
> Por cierto, su colección de partidas en 4 tomos es de lo mejor que he leído en ajedrez, por no hablar del minucioso análisis (de hecho es la partida más extensamente comentada) que hace de su único y memorabilísimo enfrentamiento con Fischer en la Olimpiada de Varna en 1962.



Los campeonatos soviéticos en inicio de los 30 eran muy fuertes ya. Botvinik "oficialmente" trabajaba en una fábrica como ingeniero pero en realidad desarrollaba su talento una dacha, cuando por ejemplo Bronstein trabajaba fisicamente, además le punteaban por el pasado de su padre. Aquella partida Bobby la tenía ganada pero falló en análisis casero. Eran dos peones de ventaja, además jugó Grünfeld que solía jugar Smyslov...Bobby pecó de soberbia y equipo de Botvinik pasó noche en vela buscando la salvación...





Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (24 May 2016)

Vallejo, Antón y Salgado hacen un buen europeo y se clasifican para la próxima copa del mundo.

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk


----------



## exterriga (24 May 2016)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Vallejo, Antón y Salgado hacen un buen europeo y se clasifican para la próxima copa del mundo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk



Muy buena actuación de los tres.

Vallejo ha repetido su mejor posición, quinto, al igual que en Aix-les Bains 2011. Sin perder partida, ganando con blancas (Getz, Palac, Lupulescu, Khismatullin y Donchenko) y empatando con negras (Salgado, Wojtaszek, y el bronce Jovaba entre otros). Hubo cierta intriga antes de publicarse la clasificación final. El siempre azaroso Bucholz finalmente le relegó a esa quinta plaza, empatado con Jobava y Navara. El mallorquín le tiene mucho aprecio a este torneo, quizá haya jugado las 14 ediciones. 10 puntos de ELO de ganancia que le permiten auparse de nuevo sobre el nivel de 2700, 2710 concretamente, delante de, entre otros, Ivanchuk.

Antón se dio a conocer internacionalmente con una magnífica plata en este torneo hace dos años. Es muy complicado encadenar buenas clasificaciones por el formato del torneo, sistema suizo con 250 jugadores de los cuales la mitad, o casi, maestros. De hecho nadie ha repetido en la primera plaza. Torneo muy profesional el suyo, arriesgando cuando era necesario, ganando en el momento oportuno (a Najer, vencedor del torneo en el 2015), y entablando sin muchas dificultades contra los teóricos superiores (Cheparinov, Ponomariov y Vallejo). 10 puntos de ganancia de ELO, que le siguen acercando al top100, y billete para el mundial.

El que lo tuvo más complicado fue Salgado. Ya dio muestras de sus capacidades hace años, en Rijeka 2010 cuando quedó noveno. Partió como favorito 50 y ha finalizado el 17, con ganancia de casi 12 puntos de Elo. Un traspiés contra Fressinet en la ronda 8 le obligó a jugar a ganar las dos últimas rondas, cosa que consiguió a costa de Svane y Ragger.

Inarkiev ha ganado con relativa facilidad. Además de su nivel, tuvo la fortuna de su parte. Jugando en la ronda 9 contra el letón Kovalenko, éste rechaza las tablas y con buen criterio juega a ganar. Pero en pocas jugadas arruina su posición y pierde lamentablemente. Una derrota así hunde anímicamente a cualquiera, pero contra todo pronóstico, este "desconocido" letón gana las dos últimas rondas y se encarama a la segunda plaza. Para mí la gran sorpresa del torneo.

Página de chess-results
Última ronda
Listado actualizado de ELO
Histórico

Para los amantes de las curiosidades, el torneo se ha jugada en la localidad de Gjakova (Kosovo) :8:


----------



## Ignadaptado (24 May 2016)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> El peak de Fischer es de 1971 que es cuando barre a Larsen 6:0 en Denver, de modo que consigió 19 partidas seguidas ganadas contra GM. Otras 6 eran contra Taimanov y el resto eran 7 victorias seguidas en el Palma de Mallorca 1970.
> 
> Los campeonatos soviéticos en inicio de los 30 eran muy fuertes ya. Botvinik "oficialmente" trabajaba en una fábrica como ingeniero pero en realidad desarrollaba su talento una dacha, cuando por ejemplo Bronstein trabajaba fisicamente, además le punteaban por el pasado de su padre. Aquella partida Bobby la tenía ganada pero falló en análisis casero. Eran dos peones de ventaja, además jugó Grünfeld que solía jugar Smyslov...Bobby pecó de soberbia y equipo de Botvinik pasó noche en vela buscando la salvación...
> 
> ...



Sí es posible que Fischer pecara de exceso de confianza en esa partida, pero hay que tener en cuenta a quien tuvieron de equipo analista uno y otro: Botvinnik tuvo analizando la partida con él esa noche a Smyslov, Keres, Petrosian, Geller, y creo que Tal y Korchnoi también, vamos, un auténtico dream team del tablero. (Por cierto, que fue Geller el que encontró la idea salvadora) Fischer tenía compañeros mucho más normalitos, el único de élite era Reshevsky, y en aquella época la única mano que le hubiera echado a Bobby hubiera sido al cuello, pues se llevaban de pena. Además, el excesivo individualismo de Fischer hace que me resulte difícil imaginarle pidiendo ayuda analítica a sus compañeros.

Por cierto que del vídeo ése me ha extrañado que Anderssen, ganador de los dos torneos más importantes de su época (Londres 1851 y 1862) jamás fuese número 1 mundial.


----------



## Gurney (25 May 2016)

Puede que Fischer llevara a Lombardy.
Anderssen estaba a caballo entre Morphy y Steinitz, no?


----------



## Clavisto (25 May 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Puede que Fischer llevara a Lombardy.
> Anderssen estaba a caballo entre Morphy y Steinitz, no?



Anderssen estaba antes que Morphy.

Fischer tenía a Lombardy para que le prepara los sandwichs.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (26 May 2016)

Ha muerto Arturito Pomar.

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk


----------



## Clavisto (26 May 2016)

"El carterito español" como lo llamaba Fischer.

- Con lo bien que juegas y tendrás que volver a pegar sellos -le dijo al entablar su partida de Estocolmo en 1962.

DEP

Robert James Fischer vs Arturo Pomar Salamanca (1962)


----------



## Cosmopolita (27 May 2016)

En URSS Pomar hubiera sido serio aspirante al título mundial porque tenía cualidades como jugador para ello. En URSS le hubieran dado educación, beca, le hubieran rodeado de entrenadores y demás. La España de años 40-50 no era un sitio adecuado para desarrollo de talento ajedricistico

D.E.P. 

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Jun 2016)

Como casi de cualquier otro talento.
Una pena, se va otro genio desconocido.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (5 Jun 2016)

Los de chess24 ya se han dado cuenta de que los dicharacheros con el sosainas del Divis no venden y ahora tiran de chochitos panchis aunque se tengan que ir a buscarlos a las profundidades del ranking FIDE. Estas dos están sobre los 1900-2000 Elo, y ya les regalan el título de WFM. 

[youtube]4blyXPT2Bjc[/youtube]
[youtube]_MG_bYJRXEg[/youtube]


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (6 Jun 2016)

Amigos, nos ha dejado el gran Viktor Korchnoi.


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2016)

Que noticia tan triste. "Víctor el Terrible" era un hueso muy duro de roer. Se nos ha ido uno muy grande.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Cosmopolita (7 Jun 2016)

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Cuak Cuak (7 Jun 2016)

Que no falte su vídeo más famoso en Youtube, el cabreo que se pilló cuando pierde con una de las hermanas Polgar:

[youtube]TxeiGipoFSE[/youtube]

La lástima es que no sepa ruso, porque hay varias entrevistas y documentales con pinta interesante...

[youtube]dkVq5WsM-W8[/youtube]


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (7 Jun 2016)

Sabrina Vega finaliza segunda en el europeo femenino empatada con la primera (Ushenina, 8.5)

Ha hecho 5.5/6 en las últimas rondas

Ana Madnatze ha finalizado 11ª



Spoiler



¿Oslafo?


----------



## Cosmopolita (7 Jun 2016)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Sabrina Vega finaliza segunda en el europeo femenino empatada con la primera (Ushenina, 8.5)
> 
> Ha hecho 5.5/6 en las últimas rondas
> 
> ...



Me mola más la georgiana. A Sabrina MELAFO sólo si juega e4.


Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (21 Jun 2016)

Ivanchuk gana por séptima vez el Memorial Capablanca:

Resultados Grupo Elite - Torneo Capablanca in Memoriam 2016


----------



## Gurney (21 Jun 2016)

Parece que lo pasa bien en La Habana.


----------



## Hacendado (21 Jun 2016)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> [youtube]_MG_bYJRXEg[/youtube]



Minuto: 5:59

¿Porque cuando mueve el caballo negro a E4 no se lo come el caballo blanco?

Hay que ver. Un cacho friki feo sin gracia y a lado una chica cariñosa y guapilla, vale sí es sudaca pero le hace la rosca al feo ese.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Jun 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> Minuto: 5:59
> 
> ¿Porque cuando mueve el caballo negro a E4 no se lo come el caballo blanco?
> 
> Hay que ver. Un cacho friki feo sin gracia y a lado una chica cariñosa y guapilla, vale sí es sudaca pero le hace la rosca al feo ese.



Porque primero mueve el blanco (quita el caballo) y después el negro (caballo a e4) lo que hace el divis es un premove de esos con los que yo suelo perder partidas.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (21 Jun 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Ivanchuk gana por séptima vez el Memorial Capablanca:
> 
> Resultados Grupo Elite - Torneo Capablanca in Memoriam 2016



Conozco a los árbitros del Capablanca, buena gente, y se saben un montón de anécdotas de los fulanos estos.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (29 Jul 2016)

Iván Salgado en el top 100 provisional (#98) con 2658 (+7)


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (31 Ago 2016)

Cuelgo un post que ya he puesto en otro foro:

Abro este hilo porque en breve comenzará la *42ª edición de la Olimpiada de Ajedrez*, en Bakú, Azerbayán.







Más de 2.200 participantes venidos de 176 disputarán la competición.
Se disputarán 11 rondas a 4 tableros,* entre los días 2 y 13 de septiembre* con un descanso el miércoles 7.

Participarán 8 de los 10 primeros jugadores del mundo, con las ausencias notables de Kramnik y Topalov. Otros que se perderán el evento son Ivanchuk (ganador con UKR en 2010), Boris Gelfand y el peruano Julio Granda, ambos por problemas con su federación.

Rusia (Kramnik, Karjakin, Grischuk, Tomashenko, Nepomniatchi), Estados Unidos (Caruana, Nakamura, So, Robson, Shakland) y China (Wang, Li, Chao, Yu y el prometedor Wei Yi) son los favoritos para llevarse el torneo abierto, en el que España parte en la posición 14 del ránking con *Paco Vallejo, Iván Salgado, David Antón, Renier Vázquez y José Carlos Ibarra*.






_Paco Vallejo, 2713_

En la categoría femenina, son favoritas la China de Hou Yifan, Rusia con Alex Kosteniuk y Ucrania con las hermanas Muzychuk. España parte en el puesto 16 con *Sabrina Vega, *la inefable* Anna Matnadze, Niala Collazo, Amalia Aranaz y Monica Calzetta. *






_Sabrina Vega, 2408
_

[youtube]gML7MsG0ajg[/youtube]

Los de chess24 que son muy apañaos harán un seguimiento con esta simpática y pizpireta muchacha.

Horarios España:

13:00 inicio ronda
16:40 control (ritmo 90'+30"/+30' jug. 40)
~19:00 final ronda 

Última ronda comienza a las 9:00

---------- Post added 31-ago-2016 at 12:41 ----------

Pia Cramling debutó en una Olimpiada con 15 años.

Anna Cramling Bellón debutará en Bakú con 14 años.







---------- Post added 31-ago-2016 at 12:47 ----------

Magnus Carlsen en la Olimpiada de Turín 2006


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (31 Ago 2016)

Se me olvidó añadir, la Armenia de Aronian se retiró del torneo por asuntos políticos con Azerbayán


----------



## Clavisto (8 Nov 2016)

Buenas.

El Campeonato del Mundo está a punto de comenzar, ¿alguien sabe donde seguirlo en directo sin pasar por caja? ¿es cierto que sólo podrán verse las partidas una vez disputadas.

Gracias.


----------



## Gurney (8 Nov 2016)

Ni idea Clavisto, voy a monitorizar el tema.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (8 Nov 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> El Campeonato del Mundo está a punto de comenzar, ¿alguien sabe donde seguirlo en directo sin pasar por caja? ¿es cierto que sólo podrán verse las partidas una vez disputadas.
> 
> Gracias.



En la página web Oficial del torneo: The World Chess Championship comes to New York City 11 y en Worldchess.com

Chess24 lo estará transmitiendo a su manera Ajedrez online gratis y aprender ajedrez | chess24.com desde el El viernes 11 de noviembre, a las 20:00 comenzará la primera partida y con ella la retransmisión en directo de chess24.

Y otro buen lugar es: Play Chess Online - Free Chess Games at Chess.com


Por cierto, el calendario, para que no te pierdas ninguna partida del match.

Ceremonia de apertura del jueves 10 de noviembre
11 de noviembre Viernes Juego 1 (2pm EST) Día de veteranos
12 de noviembre Sábado Juego 2 (2 pm EST)
13 de noviembre Domingo Día de Descanso
14 de noviembre Lunes Juego 3 (2pm EST)
15 de noviembre Martes Juego 4 (2pm EST)
16 de noviembre Miércoles Día de descanso
17 de noviembre Jueves Juego 5 (2 pm EST)
18 de noviembre Viernes Juego 6 (2 pm EST)
19 de noviembre Sábado Día de Descanso
20 de noviembre Domingo Juego 7 (2pm EST)
21 de noviembre Lunes Juego 8 (2 pm EST)
22 de noviembre Martes Día de descanso
23 de noviembre Miércoles Juego 9 (2 pm EST)
24 de noviembre 24 Jueves Juego 10 (2pm EST) Acción de Gracias
25 de noviembre 25 Viernes Día de Descanso Día de Acción de Gracias
26 de noviembre Juego de sábado 11 (2 pm EST) Fin de semana de Acción de Gracias
27 de noviembre Domingo Día de descanso Día de Acción de Gracias Fin de semana
28 de noviembre Lunes Juego 12 (2 pm EST)
29 de noviembre Martes Día de descanso Posible cierre
30 de noviembre Miércoles Fiebre / Clausura

---------- Post added 08-nov-2016 at 15:32 ----------

Parece que si, al menos la primera empieza a nuestras 20:00 , Clavisto.


----------



## Ignadaptado (11 Nov 2016)

Refloto el hilo para empezar a comentar el mundial, que empieza esta noche a las 21:00. Menos mal que es en yankilandia y no en Europa, porque si no me lo perdía. Claro favorito Carlsen, pero no creo que vaya a ser la paliza que muchos vaticinan, Kariakin es un jugador muy duro.

El ganador del match obtendrá el derecho a retar al campeón de la LBA (Liga Burbujista de Ajedrez).


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Refloto el hilo para empezar a comentar el mundial, que empieza esta noche a las 21:00. Menos mal que es en yankilandia y no en Europa, porque si no me lo perdía. Claro favorito Carlsen, pero no creo que vaya a ser la paliza que muchos vaticinan, Kariakin es un jugador muy duro.
> 
> El ganador del match obtendrá el derecho a retar al campeón de la LBA (Liga Burbujista de Ajedrez).



¿Pero no empèzaba a las 20 horas?


----------



## Ignadaptado (11 Nov 2016)

Yo he leído en el ICC que a las 21:00.

En Chess24 dicen que a las 20:00. Joder, me pierdo la primera hora.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Nov 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Yo he leído en el ICC que a las 21:00.
> 
> En Chess24 dicen que a las 20:00. Joder, me pierdo la primera hora.



Yo tamién. Llegaré a casa sobre las nueve y pico. Hoy me pierdo sálvame de luxe.

Qué ganas tengo de que empiece para olvidarme de mis mierdas por un rato.


----------



## Gurney (11 Nov 2016)

ChessBomb Arena

Está a punto de empezar.
Si alguien tiene algún enlace que incluya imágenes, o análisis, por favor, ponedlo.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2016 at 19:54 ----------

Por cierto, ahora a las 19:54, Chess24 está caído.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2016 at 20:02 ----------

Aquí, análisis nivel extremo: analysis.sesse.net


----------



## Ragnar (11 Nov 2016)

aqui hay un tio comentandolo 

Twitch


----------



## Gurney (11 Nov 2016)

Carlsen ha hecho la Trompowsky en honor a Trump


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Nov 2016)

Esta gente no aguantaria nuestro ritmo vibrante a 20+10 no sabrian ni por donde les llegan las tortas

Menos mal que no habra ocasion de comprobarlo ::


----------



## Gurney (11 Nov 2016)

Ajedrez: Carlsen - Karjakin ; Campeonato del Mundo 2016 (1) - YouTube


----------



## Ignadaptado (11 Nov 2016)

¿Alguien ve otra cosa que no sean tablas?


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (12 Nov 2016)

http://wcc.protectedvideos.com/

El streaming oficial, con vídeos de la sala de juego, y por ejemplo, ahora la rueda de prensa.

Lo estoy escuchando de pasada, pero me ha parecido oír que mañana hace el movimiento inaugural (sic) *THE DON*.


----------



## Gurney (12 Nov 2016)

Tablas, tablas.
Han roto el hielo, y aunque no ha habido mucho ataque aparentemente, había maldades posibles y cosas con las que había que tener cuidado.
Creía que Carlsen iba a intentar sacar zumo de una piedra durante un par de horas más, para ir minando la energía de Karjakin.

Vamos, la Carlsen rule habitual.


----------



## Ignadaptado (12 Nov 2016)

Joder, en el chess24 han puesto a dos guiris que hablan muy raro (o sea, en inglés). Kariakin ha abierto con una española, menos mal que a Carlsen no le ha dado por el coñazo de la Berlinesa.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2016)

Este es el link:

Karjakin, Sergey vs. Carlsen, Magnus | Carlsen - Karjakin Campeonato del Mundo de ajedrez | 2016 | chess24.com

---------- Post added 12-nov-2016 at 21:12 ----------

El caballito de c4 la verdad que es bastante incómodo.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Nov 2016)

¿Karjakin es tartamudo?

¡Qué charificación de Judit, por Dios!

---------- Post added 12-nov-2016 at 23:03 ----------

Estoy viendo la conferencia de prensa y sí, es tartaja el jodío.

Magnus con pinta de alpha fucker del copón.

---------- Post added 12-nov-2016 at 23:05 ----------

http://wcc.protectedvideos.com/

---------- Post added 12-nov-2016 at 23:17 ----------

_Sergey Karjakin (Simferopol, antigua Unión Soviética, 1990) aprendió a jugar al ajedrez a los cinco años. A los siete, dejó de ir al colegio. A los 10, comenzó a *tartamudear* por un «susto» del que prefiere no hablar_


----------



## Edu.R (13 Nov 2016)

La veedad que la partida ha sido tablífera a más no poder.


----------



## Clavisto (14 Nov 2016)

Este Carlsen es como un exprimidor de patatas.


----------



## Ignadaptado (14 Nov 2016)

Esto ya empieza a oler a victoria. Pero a lo que importa...

¿A quién osfo de Chess24, a Dámaris o a la María?


----------



## Gurney (15 Nov 2016)

Al Divis, al Divis (no homo) ::


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Nov 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿A quién osfo de Chess24, a Dámaris o a la María?



Yo a Maria Emelianova.


----------



## Ignadaptado (15 Nov 2016)

Uf, ya no veo tanto la victoria de Carlsen, creo que le está dejando escapar.

Yo creo que me quedo con Dámaris, pero las dos están cortadas por el mismo patrón.


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Nov 2016)

Contrajuego de Karjakin ha dado sus frutos: la torre negra en h3 estaba muy bien ubicada y fijaba peones h2 y b3, mientras la torre de Carlsen es más pasiva.

P.D.

A mí me pone Ana Matnadze ::


----------



## Gurney (15 Nov 2016)

En el canal "grande" de Chess24 están Svidler y un pseudo Jonas Brother.


----------



## Ignadaptado (15 Nov 2016)

El Stockfish le da ahora mucha ventaja a Carlsen.

Y atención que ahora cae el alfil.

Van a ser tablas. Kariakin es rocoso a más no poder.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2016)

Joder, acabo de verlo y casi no me lo puedo creer...¡tablas!

Me fui a la cama con el convencimiento total de la victoria de Carlsen y mira, vaya defensa del ruso al filo del abismo.

Hsay match. A ver si hoy se suelta un poco con las blancas.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (15 Nov 2016)

He pagado los 15 dólares para poder seguir el match en la web oficial y me ha sorprendido que cuando más gente había conectada eramos unos 8000. Me parece muy poca gente para un evento así.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2016)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> He pagado los 15 dólares para poder seguir el match en la web oficial y me ha sorprendido que cuando más gente había conectada eramos unos 8000. Me parece muy poca gente para un evento así.



Pues a mi me parecéis demasiados.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (15 Nov 2016)

Link para ver la partida?
el de arriba no funciona
graciasss


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2016)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Link para ver la partida?
> el de arriba no funciona
> graciasss



Hombre, ten paciencia: empiezan a las 20 horas.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (15 Nov 2016)

jojojojo ok


----------



## Gurney (15 Nov 2016)

Si Karjakin ganara hoy sería un golpe tremendo: ayer se defendió muy bien (no con el módulo en la mano, pero eso son profundidades por encima de 30 que no son humanas).
Creo que Carlsen podría comenzar a dudar de sí mismo.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2016)

Magnus no tiene que dudar de nada ni de nadie, esto es como cuando vas jugando un partido de fútbol, vas 0-0 mediada la primera parte y vas dominando y con alguna ocasión más o menos clara y tu rival apenas te ha inquietado.

Si le 'mete un gol' a la contra Karjakin pues entonces es cuando te pueden entrar los sudores, pero por lo demás yo creo que hasta que no entremos en las 3-4 últimas partidas 'sin ventaja', la tónica será la misma.

Otra cosa es que el ruso haya salido un poco más acomplejado, por respeto, y tenga más ajedrez y con el paso de las partidas se vaya tirando para delante, en tal caso el panorama cambia.

Carlsen ya sabemos todos que es muy bueno y Karjakin lo sabe mejor que nadie.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Si Karjakin ganara hoy sería un golpe tremendo: ayer se defendió muy bien (no con el módulo en la mano, pero eso son profundidades por encima de 30 que no son humanas).
> Creo que Carlsen podría comenzar a dudar de sí mismo.



La partida de ayer puede hacer raya en el match. Yo me fui a la cama covencido de que ganaba Carlsen (primer control de tiempo); cuando he visto el resultado esta mañana no me lo podía creer.

Karjakin ya ha estirado las piernas. La partida de esta noche puede ser MUY importante.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2016)

Pues el movimiento 18 de Karjakin es toda una declaración de intenciones, de momento es lo más 'atrevido' que se ha visto en las cuatro partidas, creo.


----------



## Gurney (15 Nov 2016)

Joder, olvidáos de dormir en el match.

Karjakin acaba de hacer 18.Axh6. La cosa se pone interesante.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2016 at 21:38 ----------

Me confirmo en que si esta partida se gana, combinado con lo que pasó ayer, puede ser desequilibrante.
Aún más, más futurología, creo que en la 5ª partida Karjakin no respondería a e4 con e5, sino con algo en plan CaroKann o Francesa.
Elucubraciones, simplemente.


----------



## Ignadaptado (15 Nov 2016)

Ac1 y CXE4 imagino. Kariakin apuntando al peón f.


----------



## Gurney (15 Nov 2016)

Por cierto, mucho mejor ver la partida sin puto módulo.
Está bien escuchar a Antón-Cuenca-Divis, pero tengo la partida puesta en chessgames que simplemente ponen la posición y actualizan cada 2 minutos.
Tengo el tablero físico a mi lado con la partida puesta.

Muchísimo mejor que los niños-rata de 1400 ELO que siguen la partida con el análisis de Sesse, con depth 50, que no paran de decir: Blunder, blunder!

Tekeli li, les contesto.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2016 at 21:53 ----------

Movimiento 21 para las blancas. Pinta mal para K.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2016 at 22:02 ----------

Jeje, puede que sea el comienzo de otra sesión de tortura a cargo de Carlsen.

Yo creo que este tío en otra vida fue cazador de herejes...como le gusta el tormento.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2016)

Viendo la posición y los tiempos si hoy no gana Carlsen... si que se puede acordar.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2016)

El ruso necesita una tormenta de nieve. Una de las gordas.

Oremos (y que Thor esté follando)


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2016)

El tormento de la reina de momento ha sido liquidado por Karjakin :XX:


----------



## Gurney (15 Nov 2016)

Esto va a ser una lección sobre cómo explotar un pequeño error posicional (19.Axc4).

No obstante, estaría bien que K se volviera a escapar. Para el espectáculo sería mejor. Y aún mejor que K se pusiera por delante en el marcador.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2016 at 22:47 ----------

El tema es que la posición es realmente complicada, y que un GM de 2600 podría hasta perder llevando las negras.

Son la ostia.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2016)

Yo lo veo muy mal para el negro.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2016 at 22:55 ----------

Joder, para el blanco, quiero decir.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2016)

Me da que se van a desatar las pasiones pero en breve no... ya mismo.


----------



## Gurney (15 Nov 2016)

La boa está apretando


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2016)

Yo la verdad que cuando veo estas cosas me doy cuenta que no tengo ni guarra de ajedrez... es que es impresionante, todas las piezas blancas maniatadas, las negras presionando ahi, sin riesgo directo... en fin. Gozoso delirio.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2016)

Pues ahora ya no le veo tan mal (jugada 31)

Ese f4 ha sido un balón de oxígeno.


----------



## Gurney (15 Nov 2016)

Viene bien ver cosas más abstractas, no tan directas como las partidas de personas comunes.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2016)

Si no lo veo, no lo creo.

¿Se puede ganar este final?

Qué maquina el Karjakin.


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Nov 2016)

Me mojo: vikingo va a jugar ahora 35.Re6...hay que centralizar al Rey que en una final es una pieza valiosa.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2016)

A ver el tiempo, porque 20 minutos contra 8 pues influye...

Eso si, ha estado en el filo mucho tiempo y ahora está respirando bastante. No sé si ese cambio de torres era la mejor idea (Y menos soy yo para decirlo), porque le ha permitido a Karjakin dar juego al alfil y generar cierta incertidumbre.


----------



## Ignadaptado (15 Nov 2016)

Yo creo que Carlsen se ha equivocado con el cambio de torres, ahora el alfil y el caballo blancos, que no tenían casi movilidad, se liberan.


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Nov 2016)

¿Y si va a desplazar alfil basta b3?


Clavisto dijo:


> Si no lo veo, no lo creo.
> ¿Se puede ganar este final?



Pareja de alfiles da ligera ventaja a las negras pero alfil de Carlsen negro es menos activo que su alfil blanco. Y los peones de vikingo están bien situados.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2016)

Como dijo una vez Clavisto... 

Es el tiempo, estúpido.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2016 at 23:45 ----------

Parece que no le ha molado a Carlsen tomar ese peón de h con el riesgo de que el caballo diera rienda suelta a su imaginación.


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Nov 2016)

Por cierto ya tengo cuenta en lichess: Rafan1983


----------



## calzonazos (15 Nov 2016)

son tablas claras no hay mas que hablar


----------



## Gurney (16 Nov 2016)

El parón del movimiento 40...


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2016)

Queremos dormir y tal... :XX: :XX:


----------



## Cosmopolita (16 Nov 2016)

Edu.R dijo:


> Queremos dormir y tal... :XX: :XX:



Pues yo estoy currando hasta las 7 a.m.


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Nov 2016)

¿A qué viene ese a5? No veo que puedan ganar esto las negras aunque estén mejor.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿A qué viene ese a5? No veo que puedan ganar esto las negras aunque estén mejor.



Para mi ha sido un... te toca mover, a ver que haces.

O un 'no tengo ni guarra, a ver que pasa'

---------- Post added 16-nov-2016 at 01:12 ----------

Por cierto, estoy escuchando los comentarios en español de Chess24 y el jovencito me está poniendo de los nervios... y no debería, pero lo hace.


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Nov 2016)

Carlsen a por el peón b, pero éste se defiende sin problemas.

Una posible opción podría ser avanzar el peón f, aún a costa de sacrificarlo, y poner los alfiles en f3 y en f4 con vistas a capturar el peón b.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2016)

:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Joder David Antón... ojalá gane Carlsen para que se lleve el OWNED del mes.

Edito: Ya me quedo despierto


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Nov 2016)

Qué plasta Carlsen, incapaz de aceptar que son tablas. Vaya ego que tiene el cabrón.

Su idea debe de ser Rh2, Rg5, Rh3 y entonces a4. Pero entonces Ce4+ y ya no gana el peón g.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2016)

Nada, tablas, otra llegada al área pero el tiro se va desviado y sigue el empate en Nueva York.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Nov 2016)

Va a ganar Karjakin. Y va a ganar porque es el signo de los tiempos.

Capablanca, aquel imbatible Carlsen primigenio, era el niño bonito de su tiempo, tal y como ahora lo es el noruego; Alekhine, nuestro Karjakin, era "el otro", el "tartamudo social" con quien nadie se sentía a gusto, un molesto recuerdo de los viejos y malos tiempos cuyos valores la Modernidad estaba derrumbando hasta los cimientos. 

Los tiempos están cambiando. Es la hora de la venganza de los perseguidos por el Sistema. Es la hora del Regreso. Es la hora de la batalla final con el Dragón.

Es la hora de la muerte de la Bestia.


----------



## Gurney (16 Nov 2016)

Yo también voy con Karjakin. 
Carlsen es demasiado grind, ya hemos visto lo suficiente a la boa en su jaula, tirándole ratones para que juguetee con ellos.
Quiero que se vuelva a una estructura clásica: jugar la apertura como el libro, el medio juego como un genio y el final como una máquina.

Qué coño, quiero a Fischer redivivo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Nov 2016)

Yo también voy con Kariakin, a Carlsen no le perdono que sea madridista, y no me gustan las niñatadas que hace cuando no gana. Aún me acuerdo cuando se empeñó en jugar contra Anand un final de rey y torre sin peón alguno. Puto niñato de mierda. Además, Rusia debe volver a mandar.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (16 Nov 2016)

ahá

MAKE CHESS GREAT AGAIN


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Nov 2016)

Pues yo voy con Carlsen solo por llevar la contraria a algunos foreros...y claro,porque tiene sentimiento madridista desde su más tierna infancia en Tonsberg

---------- Post added 16-nov-2016 at 12:19 ----------




Tom Saybrook dijo:


> ahá
> 
> MAKE CHESS GREAT AGAIN



El ajedrez lo mataron las computadoras,esto ya no lo arregla ni Trump (además no llevaba el tema en su programa electoral creo)


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2016)

Yo también prefiero que gane Carlsen, reconozco que sus idas de olla cuando pierde no me hacen mucha gracia... pero viene de un pais con poca tradición ajedrecística comparado con Rusia, la cultura Nórdica es una cultura que valora mucho el esfuerzo, la honestidad y la inteligencia y que sea simpatizante del Real Madrid pues también ayuda.

Es cierto que nadie pensó que Karjakin pudiera ganar el torneo de aspirantes... es que Caruana me cae un poco gordo y tal.


----------



## Gurney (16 Nov 2016)

Un comentario en chessgames.com....tremendos hechos:

From memory, the only player that seems to give Carlsen any trouble in the white side of the Ruy Lopez is Anand. How many classical games has Carlsen lost to any other player in the black side of that opening in recent years? His handling of it is legendary and it suits his style greatly. He doesn't need to lower himself and switch to become a draw-with-black Berlin merchant. He's even more dangerous when he plays the closed Ruy Lopez. I think he's finally realized that now.

I just did a search of Carlsen's games' with black playing the Ruy Lopez and it seems my intuition was on point.

No other player besides Anand has beaten Carlsen when he plays the Closed Ruy Lopez since 2008 (!!) That's insane.

Caruana once said of Carlsen, <"In some positions you can't compete with him. Certain pawn structures he just plays like a machine. There are certain openings where I say, ‘I just can't do that">

I suspect greatly that one of these structures might be the Closed Ruy Lopez structures (which of course vary from the traditional 6.Re1 lines to the more modern 6. d3 but all have similar themes and tabiyas).

I'm pretty sure Karjakin and his team were aware of this, so I'm surprised Karjakin hasn't switched up his opening by now. Carlsen has always struck me as most vulnerable against 1.d4, (even though his opening responses vary considerably as opposed to against 1.e4)

Anyway, Karjakin should probably start to contemplate trying something else because right now he's just wasting Whites.


Desde 2008 Carlsen no pierde con negras en una Española Cerrada no-Berlinesa. Es brutal.
¿Está en la estrategia de Karjakin ganar alguna partida con negras y entablar el resto como sea?


----------



## Clavisto (16 Nov 2016)

Recuerdo que en un match Tal-Spassky este decía que estaba frustrado tras cuatro tablas consecutivas, pero que se paró a pensarlo y se dijo que el mago letón lo estaría aún más conociendo su carácter. Y así fue: Boris ganó las dos siguientes y se clasificó para la final de Candidatos.

Carlsen es un maximilista, como todo Bestia del ajedrez, y estar empatado tras cuatro partidas con las dos últimas a las puertas de la victoria debe ser algo poco agradable para él.

Karjakin está petrossianeando. Quizá sea la única manera de intentarlo.

Yo tengo fe en él.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2016)

http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbZTxr7Su5o


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2016)

Yo creo que hasta la octava no debería haber muchos nervios.

Lo que si que veo claro es que hasta que no haya una victoria, no creo que se invierta la tendencia o se vean partidas más 'duras'. Es decir, no veo a Karjakin dominando sin ganar... o gana a la contra o Carlsen sigue asi.

De todas formas yo creo que Karjakin no está incómodo, le gustar estar ahi a verlas venir... por eso es peligroso para Magnus.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (17 Nov 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Va a ganar Karjakin. Y va a ganar porque es el signo de los tiempos.
> 
> Capablanca, aquel imbatible Carlsen primigenio, era el niño bonito de su tiempo, tal y como ahora lo es el noruego; Alekhine, nuestro Karjakin, era "el otro", el "tartamudo social" con quien nadie se sentía a gusto, un molesto recuerdo de los viejos y malos tiempos cuyos valores la Modernidad estaba derrumbando hasta los cimientos.
> 
> ...




*DEUS VULT!
*






Ни шагу назад!


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Nov 2016)

Tiene cara de buen chaval,que evoluciona a carapater en breve...asi es imposible ganar nada


----------



## Cosmopolita (17 Nov 2016)

Como he leído en chess24: " La defensa de Karjakin es más dura que mojón de Robocop" 
Salvar pellejo de tal manera, contra ni más ni menos que Carlsen..dos partidas seguidas...es que eres una roca. Parece que Putin le va a fichar para Ministerio de Defensa.

Reacción de Eric Hansen's cuando ha visto 19.Ac4
https://i.imgur.com/atMKXzh.gifv


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (17 Nov 2016)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tiene cara de buen chaval,que evoluciona a carapater en breve...asi es imposible ganar nada



Está ya divorciado.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2016)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Está ya divorciado.



Y vuelto a casar.

Karjakin es un alfa-más


----------



## Gurney (17 Nov 2016)

Partida muy abierta hoy.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2016)

Magnus jugando en plan macho-alfa (17. T3T)


----------



## Gurney (17 Nov 2016)

Estáis viendo a Julio Granda? Muy grande.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2016)

Karjakin tiene ahora mismo la oportunidad de demostrar que puede ser campeón del mundo de ajedrez (19. PxC)

---------- Post added 17-nov-2016 at 21:57 ----------

Jojojoj:


_BobbyFiske: BREAKING: Putin declares 17.11.2016 RUS National Day because Karjakin reached +0,02 against Magnus in R5_


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Nov 2016)

Dh4 pinta muy bien.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Dh4 pinta muy bien.



Es la jugada.

Oremos.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (17 Nov 2016)

*SANTIAGO Y CIERRA ESPAÑA
*


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2016)

http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGCUCuOuSU4

---------- Post added 17-nov-2016 at 22:15 ----------

¡T5T, con dos cojones!

¡Vamos, Tartajakin, por Demosténes!

Qué par, coño, qué par...


----------



## Gurney (17 Nov 2016)

Sin mirar módulos...movimiento 25 para las blancas...0.00.
Está muy igualado.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2016)

A3R se va de las manos.

Y Carlsen a cansinear. Tablas.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2016 at 23:00 ----------

Equriquá. 

Allá vamos, jugada doscientas.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2016 at 23:04 ----------

Esto va siendo un no _puedes ganarme, CABRÓN_, de libro.


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Nov 2016)

Qué pena, otra vez que se ha empeñado Kariakin en jugar AXC.

Otra vez huele a que al peón b de Kariakin le va a tocar sufrir.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2016)

Qué elegante ese Db1 de Karja.


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Nov 2016)

Parece que Carlsen no tiene ningún plan en mente y se limita a mejorar la posición de sus piezas, en un compás de espera.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Parece que Carlsen no tiene ningún plan en mente y se limita a mejorar la posición de sus piezas, en un compás de espera.



Que alguien le dé un par de hostias.

Vámonos a acostar, joder, que estoy que ya no puedo más entre lo uno y lo otro.


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Nov 2016)

Yo no tengo que madrugar, pero que duermas bien, buenas noches.

Estos cabrones me van a tener hasta las 3:00, seguro.


----------



## Gurney (17 Nov 2016)

Unas nuevas tablas serían "territorio desconocido" para Carlsen: en los 2 matches contra Anand, iba por delante en la 2ª (aunque Anand ganó la 3ª) y en la 5ª partida respectivamente.

Karjakin es más duro que ese Anand.
Veo posibilidades de que Carsen caiga. No hoy, claro.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Unas nuevas tablas serían "territorio desconocido" para Carlsen: en los 2 matches contra Anand, iba por delante en la 2ª (aunque Anand ganó la 3ª) y en la 5ª partida respectivamente.
> 
> Karjakin es más duro que ese Anand.
> Veo posibilidades de que Carsen caiga. No hoy, claro.



Ese Anand de mi alma era un teletubbie al lado de nuestro alekhinesco amigo.

Sieg hail!

Por Roma.


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Nov 2016)

Me empieza a gustar la posición de Kariakin. Creo que le está haciendo perder la paciencia a Carlsen.


----------



## Gurney (17 Nov 2016)

Hay ataque, y me ha gustado el paseo del rey negro.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2016)

Se va a enterar el capitán Swedergian,

¡Hijoputa, próstrate!

Alguna vez tendré que dormir algo


----------



## Gurney (17 Nov 2016)

Poor Vishy, decía Lawrence Trent mientras analizaba una partida del match, después de un error bestial de Anand en una posición de tablas.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Poor Vishy, decía Lawrence Trent mientras analizaba una partida del match, después de un error bestial de Anand en una posición de tablas.



Jamás le perdonaré aquella pifiada ganadora de caballo que todos menos él vimos cuando aún estaban igualados en el segundo match.

Hijoputa.


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Nov 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Jamás le perdonaré aquella pifiada ganadora de caballo que todos menos él vimos cuando aún estaban igualados en el segundo match.
> 
> Hijoputa.



Pues a mí, con las cagadas que estoy haciendo en la Liga me tendrían que fusilar.

Échale huevos, Kariakin, échale huevooos.


----------



## Gurney (17 Nov 2016)

Peor es matarse yendo a trabajar. Al menos, cuando el pelotón cargue, puedes gritar "Fischer MANDA!"


----------



## Clavisto (17 Nov 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Pues a mí, con las cagadas que estoy haciendo en la Liga me tendrían que fusilar.



Yo después del buen metisaca de torneo que tuve malparido por mis alcoholozidas paridas posteriores sí que tengo ganas de un buen par de hostias.

Qué desperdicio. Menos mal la partida con Gurney.


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2016)

Jeje, pero yo en esa partida era verdaderamente otro. Además de la resaca extrema, tenía muchas cosas en la cabeza. No me dolió perder, sabía que no podía ganar. Creo que ha sido la partida de toda mi vida en la que he jugado más condicionado por cosas de alrededor.

En cualquier caso, tu Siciliana Cerrada fue exquisita, dudo que hubiera podido parar el vendaval aún estando en perfectas condiciones y equilibrio mental.


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Nov 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo después del buen metisaca de torneo que tuve malparido por mis alcoholozidas paridas posteriores sí que tengo ganas de un buen par de hostias.
> 
> Qué desperdicio. Menos mal la partida con Gurney.



Yo es que pienso que para mejorar a este juego nos vendría mejor un psicólogo (o quizás un psiquiatra) que un profesor de ajedrez.

El rey de Carlsen empieza a huir como una puta.


----------



## jorge (18 Nov 2016)

Cuidado que el ruso se puede llevar la partida! :8:


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Jeje, pero yo en esa partida era verdaderamente otro. Además de la resaca extrema, tenía muchas cosas en la cabeza. No me dolió perder, sabía que no podía ganar. Creo que ha sido la partida de toda mi vida en la que he jugado más condicionado por cosas de alrededor.
> 
> En cualquier caso, tu Siciliana Cerrada fue exquisita, dudo que hubiera podido parar el vendaval aún estando en perfectas condiciones y equilibrio mental.



Mi apocalíptica resaca del viernes valía por una semana de un hombre normal. Estaba tan depresivo cuando me senté a jugar contigo que no me quedó otra que hacerlo bien. Hasta al Pato le gustó.


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Nov 2016)

Pues si gana el mundial Kariakin, sería un bombazo. Creo que desde la victoria de Euwe sobre Alekhine en 1935 no se habría dado una sorpresa igual.


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2016)

Entre nosotros, esta semana juego con el Pato y sigo distraído, abstraído.
Me veo con pocas posibilidades.


----------



## Gorki (18 Nov 2016)

Hay algún sitio donde lo retransmitan en directo sin pagar como en World Chess?

Gracias


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2016)

En chess24, comentarios en inglés y en español.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Pues si gana el mundial Kariakin, sería un bombazo. Creo que desde la victoria de Euwe sobre Alekhine en 1935 no se habría dado una sorpresa igual.



Alekhine estaba pedo, derroido. No cuenta. Tienes que irte al de Capa.



Gurney dijo:


> Entre nosotros, esta semana juego con el Pato y sigo distraído, abstraído.
> Me veo con pocas posibilidades.



El Pato es bueno cuando está motivado. Por ejemplo, conmigo.


----------



## jorge (18 Nov 2016)

Gorki dijo:


> Hay algún sitio donde lo retransmitan en directo sin pagar como en World Chess?
> 
> Gracias



Directo. Magnus Carlsen vs. Sergey Karjakin. FIDE World Chess Championship Match. New York 2016


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Nov 2016)

d4 para Ad5. Típica jugada de alguien que rebosa seguridad.


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2016)

Centrado y a punto, le puedo ganar a cualquiera.
Fischer style, siempre fiel a uno mismo, sin tomar en cuenta al rival. Pero es que no estoy. Esto me hace maravillarme aún más de los top Carsen, Karjakin, Caruana, etc. 

Todos tenemos altibajos emocionales, sentimentales, familiares, etc, más o menos frecuentes, y seguro que ellos también, pero ahí siguen, tal vez con alguna mala actuación, pero aguantando, yendo al clinch.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (18 Nov 2016)

Conmigo se dejó pieza y le gané fácil. 


NON NOBIS DOMINE


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Centrado y a punto, le puedo ganar a cualquiera.
> Fischer style, siempre fiel a uno mismo, sin tomar en cuenta al rival. Pero es que no estoy. Esto me hace maravillarme aún más de los top Carsen, Karjakin, Caruana, etc.
> 
> Todos tenemos altibajos emocionales, sentimentales, familiares, etc, más o menos frecuentes, y seguro que ellos también, pero ahí siguen, tal vez con alguna mala actuación, pero aguantando, yendo al clinch.



Tú para mi eres el mejor jugador de la liga, Exterriga incluido.


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Centrado y a punto, le puedo ganar a cualquiera.
> Fischer style, siempre fiel a uno mismo, sin tomar en cuenta al rival. Pero es que no estoy. Esto me hace maravillarme aún más de los top Carsen, Karjakin, Caruana, etc.
> 
> Todos tenemos altibajos emocionales, sentimentales, familiares, etc, más o menos frecuentes, y seguro que ellos también, pero ahí siguen, tal vez con alguna mala actuación, pero aguantando, yendo al clinch.



No, coño, no pierdas contra el Pato que si no se nos escapa en la clasificación.

Se viene batería imparable en la columna h.


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2016)

Gracias Clavisto, de tu parte significa mucho.
Yo también lo creo (por supuesto, jejeje) pero sobre todo porque el ajedrez no es "mi" deporte, es un complemento, en plan hombre renacentista que hace muchas cosas diferentes, en plan dilettante.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2016 at 00:23 ----------




Ignadaptado dijo:


> No, coño, no pierdas contra el Pato que si no se nos escapa en la clasificación.



Para mí el objetivo fundamental es Exterriga, la cabeza del rinoceronte blanco.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Gracias Clavisto, de tu parte significa mucho.
> Yo también lo creo (por supuesto, jejeje) pero sobre todo porque el ajedrez no es "mi" deporte, es un complemento, en plan hombre renacentista que hace muchas cosas diferentes, en plan dilettante.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-nov-2016 at 00:23 ----------
> ...



No, lo digo de verdad aunque vaya nuestra amistad por medio. Ya lo demostráste en el torneo anterior cuando lo tuviste en la mano. Eres un gran ajedrecista. A nuestro nivel, pero grande.

No homo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Para mí el objetivo fundamental es Exterriga, la cabeza del rinoceronte blanco.



Extérriga ya ha ganado, lo único que se puede hacer es luchar por el segundo puesto.

Bah, ha pasado de entrar en la columna h, ahora a las blancas se pueden defender con Th2. Quizá vaya a por el peón f tras cambiar torres en h.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Nov 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Pues si gana el mundial Kariakin, sería un bombazo. Creo que desde la victoria de Euwe sobre Alekhine en 1935 no se habría dado una sorpresa igual.



En 1960 Tal dio una sorpresa en mayúsculas contra todos los pronósticos. Alekhine era un genio, incluso cuando desayunaba brandy y se acostaba con coñac.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2016)

Jeje, por supuesto, siempre no homo.
Ponerse a estudiar para pasar de ser un 2000 bajo a +2100 es de soviets. Nunca he creído que el ajedrez merezca horas y horas de trabajo; sí de juego, de disfrutar. Pero no de sentarse a sufrir.
En cambio un instrumento musical (en mi caso personal, guitarra, repertorio barroco-renacentista) sí. También incluiría (aunque yo no lo haya hecho) escribir, pintar, o esculpir.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2016)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> En 1960 Tal dio una sorpresa en mayúsculas contra todos los pronósticos. Alekhine era un genio, incluso cuando desayunaba brandy y se acostaba con coñac.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G2



Tal venía de ARROLLAR a todo dios. No es comparable.


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Extérriga ya ha ganado, lo único que se puede hacer es luchar por el segundo puesto.



Sí, no me refería al torneo. Sólo a mi partida con él.
Hacer una gran partida contra Exterriga y aplastarlo.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2016 at 00:34 ----------

Carlsen, maricona, demuestra que eres el campeón mundial y encuentra 44.Rg3!

A ver si tienes cojones.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2016)

Hostia qué variante da Rg3...

---------- Post added 18-nov-2016 at 00:37 ----------

No ha habido huevos.


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2016)

Están hablando de muchas jugadas únicas para las blancas.
Salvo que Karjakin se equivoque o tenga miedo a ganar, Carlsen está perdido.


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Nov 2016)

Lo de Tal no fue tanta sorpresa, se dudaba de él por su juventud, pero no se dio con él lo que se ha dado ahora en este match con todos diciendo que Carlsen iba a arrasar.

Carlsen devolviendo el peón, y Kariakin buscando DC7+.


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2016)

En estas posiciones (y en otras tipologías) se demuestra la inutilidad de los módulos.
Sólo sirven para los tops, para preparar sus preparaciones caseras, y para los informáticos que programan bicharracos de silicio para que se enfrenten entre sí.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Lo de Tal no fue tanta sorpresa, *se dudaba de él por su juventud*, pero no se dio con él lo que se ha dado ahora en este match con todos diciendo que Carlsen iba a arrasar.



Efectivamente. Y en la primera partida le hizo una tortilla francesa de peones doblados que aún hoy, sesenta años después como quien dice, recordamos.


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Nov 2016)

Es que puede ganar hasta dos peones, el a y el f con Dc7+, Rg2 y AxP+.

Ah no, que tiene f4.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2016)

¿Es que nadie piensa que mañana me tengo que despertar a las siete? Menos mal que me he pasado al agua sola.


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2016)

Cazar peones con estos cabrones dinámicos es peligroso: te saca un perpetuo o te captura la torre con algún jaque de dama.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Jeje, por supuesto, siempre no homo.
> Ponerse a estudiar para pasar de ser un 2000 bajo a +2100 es de soviets. Nunca he creído que el ajedrez merezca horas y horas de trabajo; sí de juego, de disfrutar. Pero no de sentarse a sufrir.
> En cambio un instrumento musical (en mi caso personal, guitarra, repertorio barroco-renacentista) sí. También incluiría (aunque yo no lo haya hecho) escribir, pintar, o esculpir.



En Chessbase tengo trabajadas unas 9000 combinaciones en lo que va de año...65% resueltas.


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2016)

Bien Cosmopolita, cada uno tiene que hacer lo que siente que tiene que hacer.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2016 at 00:53 ----------

A todo esto, a la altura de año que estamos...9000 combinaciones salen a 30 diarias...not bad.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2016)

Yo creo que Karjakin va a que no le puede ganar.

Y mañana las blancas después de este toque de atención.


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Nov 2016)

Bah, Df7. Yo hubiera ido a por el peón a.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2016)

Esto ya son tablas, está claro.


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2016)

Y yo. 
Cuando el tiburón huele sangre, ataca a muerte.


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Bien Cosmopolita, cada uno tiene que hacer lo que siente que tiene que hacer.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-nov-2016 at 00:53 ----------
> 
> A todo esto, a la altura de año que estamos...9000 combinaciones salen a 30 diarias...not bad.



Y yo tocándome los huevos, y luego me quejo de que pierdo.

Este match empieza a parecer una serie de coitus interruptus, yo ya estaba ilusionado con que ganara Kariakin. Le ha faltado barra de hierro.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Nov 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Tal venía de ARROLLAR a todo dios. No es comparable.



Tal dio una sorpresa porque mayoría de "expertos" tenía claro que Botvinik iba a escoger aperturas y posiciones que le permitirían jugar las posiciones cerradas y pasar a finales, que es donde patriarca del ajedrez soviético tenía ventaja. Botvink dijo una vez: "Si Tal hubiera sido capaz de controlarse, hubiera sido imparable".


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2016)

Yo haría ahora Dg6 para intentar mantener la partida viva.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2016)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Tal dio una sorpresa porque mayoría de "expertos" tenía claro que Botvinik iba a escoger aperturas y posiciones que le permitirían jugar las posiciones cerradas y pasar a finales, que es donde patriarca del ajedrez soviético tenía ventaja. Botvink dijo una vez: *"Si Tal hubiera sido capaz de controlarse, hubiera sido imparable".*



Si Tal hubiese tenido mi hígado todavía sería campeón del mundo.

(Y si Regina no se hubiera tirado a Nemenyi, claro)


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2016)

Coño Clavisto, esa frase es para tatuársela, jejeje

---------- Post added 18-nov-2016 at 01:01 ----------

Cuidado con el peón de g, que el hp de Carlsen puede hasta ganar.


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Nov 2016)

¿No sería mejor Te8? A ver si es que quiere cambiar las torres en f5.


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2016)

Tablas casi seguras ya


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2016)

Menos mal, me voy a acostar.

Putin en el corazón.


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2016)

Sí, tablas en el movimiento 51


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> A todo esto, a la altura de año que estamos...9000 combinaciones salen a 30 diarias...not bad.



En gameknot en 2 dos años hice 4077 y resolví 3089 (75%). Ahora me da pereza coger un libro y analizar partida con comentarios pero así aprendes una barbaridad. En 2005 pasé un mes en el hospital y literalmente entrenaba ajedrez a lo bestia. Dedicaba al ajedrez unas 12 horas al día. Tenía un libro con partidas de Alekhine (una biografía con unas 40 partidas suyas, selectas combinaciones), otro con finales de Rubinstein y un libro de Tarrasch sobre combinaciones. Variantes alternativas las visualizaba en la cabeza sin mover las piezas y te digo que eso potencia mucho cálculo de variantes. Después de eso, fui a un torneo de rápidas y jugaba muy bien. Era capaz de ganar a jugadores que me sacaban 200 ELO y incluso empataba con algunos que tenían 300-400 ELO más que yo. Tenía modesto 1600 de ELO por entonces.


----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2016)

Buenos libros Cosmopolita, crema de la buena.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (18 Nov 2016)




----------



## Gurney (18 Nov 2016)

El apocalipsis va a llegar!
Karjakin juega hoy con blancas, y también el domingo, porque al ser la 7ª partida se invierte el turno. Es el momento!


PS: De un comentario de chessgames, referido a las primeras 4 partidas de todos los matches por el título de campeón mundial, y al número de movimientos totales y de partidas no entabladas:

1886 178 (4)
1889 201 (4)
1890 149 (2)
1892 123 (2)
1894 214 (4)
1896 191 (4)
1907 185 (3)
1908 181 (4)
1910 191 (0)
1910 199 (2)
1921 184 (0)
1927 153 (2)
1929 185 (2)
1934 190 (2)
1935 160 (4)
1937 178 (2)
1951 192 (0)
1954 190 (3)
1957 168 (2)
1958 251 (3)
1960 153 (1)
1961 170 (3)
1963 185 (1)
1966 174 (0)
1969 201 (2)
1972 142 (3)
1978 96 (0)
1981 194 (3)
1984 158 (1)
1985 190 (2)
1986 149 (1)
1987 132 (2)
1990 168 (1)
1993 189 (3)
1995 113 (0)
2000 192 (1)
2004 149 (1)
2006 230 (2)
2008 134 (1)
2010 151 (3)
2012 120 (0)
2013 156 (0)
2014 164 (2)
2016 247 (0)


Me parece interesante. Son 2 rocas.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Nov 2016)

O sea, que Quitando el Botvinnik-Smyslov este es el campeonato más luchado.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (18 Nov 2016)

Tablas en hora y media y 36 jugadas.

3-3


----------



## Gurney (19 Nov 2016)

Ajedrez Mundial: Carlsen provoca un empate balsámico | Deportes | EL PAÍS

_La noche anterior fue dura en el hotel de la delegación noruega. Cuando Carlsen se metió entre bambalinas tras la conferencia de prensa, desahogó su rabia pateando una puerta con gran violencia. Luego pidió una pizza, algo que desaconseja su médico, Brede Kvisvik. 

Pero ni el doctor, ni el padre del campeón ni sus hermanas ni su guardaespaldas ni su apoderado se atrevieron a contradecir en ese momento al irritado Magnus, cuya desazón no se debía solamente al error que cometió en la jugada 41 de la 5ª partida, sino a la causa de ese fallo: se había olvidado de apuntar una jugada, y por tanto no estaba seguro de si ya había pasado el control de tiempo de la 40 o debía hacer una más antes de disponer de mucho tiempo para pensar. 
Invirtió varios minutos en repasar mentalmente la partida leyendo la planilla, y eso le desconcentró y provocó un error que podría haber marcado el duelo: si Kariakin hubiese ganado el jueves, teniendo las piezas blancas en las dos partidas siguientes, el golpe psicológico habría sido muy fuerte._


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (19 Nov 2016)

Vosotros que sois los expertos, ¿tienen pensado ganar alguna vez?


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (20 Nov 2016)

Erwin l'Ami op Twitter: "Without a doubt the best moment in the match so far! #CarlsenKarjakin #Helicopter https://t.co/WphlHbTGQm"

DEUS VULT


----------



## Ignadaptado (20 Nov 2016)

Empezó ya la séptima partida, una eslava para empezar.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (20 Nov 2016)

Tablas en el 7º asalto

3.5-3.5

Mañana jugará Carlsen con blancas.


----------



## Gurney (20 Nov 2016)

Buen truño hoy.


----------



## Clavisto (20 Nov 2016)

Es maravilla como la minoría de peones noruegos del ala de dama paralizan a las mayoría de peones rusos. Creo que es la cuarta vez que lo veo en el match.


----------



## tourmente (21 Nov 2016)

Ya inició la octava. Quedan 5 juegos, de ellos Carlsen jugará blancas en 3 de ellas. 

¿Se romperá hoy por fin el empate?.


----------



## Gurney (21 Nov 2016)

Muy interesante la partida de hoy, espero que Karjakin ataque de una vez y no vaya al clinch cambiando todo.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Nov 2016)

Me gusta MUCHO la posición negra (esperando su jugada 19)


----------



## Ignadaptado (21 Nov 2016)

Qué buen ataque tienen las negras, ahora AXC y Dc7.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (21 Nov 2016)




----------



## Gurney (21 Nov 2016)

Vallejo en Chess24. Está bastante derroído, con acento de señora mallorquina.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Vallejo en Chess24. Está bastante derroído, con acento de señora mallorquina.



Leoncho derroe todo lo que orbita; hasta dar cabezonazo en barriga y fin.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2016 at 22:53 ----------

Jajaja...acabo de ver esto en un chat de la partida. Jamás lo había leído; ni siquiera se me había pasado por la cabeza:

_Somewhere in la Mancha, in a place whose name I do not care to remember_


----------



## Ignadaptado (21 Nov 2016)

Qué decepción Kariakin, ha ido a simplificar, para variar, se acabó el ataque.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Nov 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Qué decepción Kariakin, ha ido a simplificar, para variar, se acabó el ataque.



Antes de empezar.

Me voy a dormir. Buenas noches.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2016 at 23:33 ----------

Coño qué quedan veinte minutos para el control de tiempo y trece jugadas. Voy a esperar un poco a ver...


----------



## Gurney (21 Nov 2016)

Los artículos de Leontxo que tocan el tema Rusia-Putin (y de aderezo circunstancial Ilumzhimov o como se escriba el nombre del presidente de la FIDE, sin entrar en su corrupción) son tendenciosos hasta para el nivel habitual de El País.
Se comenta que una de las causas es que Leontxo es el responsable de la sección de Sudamérica de la Fundación Kasparov.

Me imagino que va con Carlsen, por ser Karjakin el protegido del gobierno ruso.


----------



## Ignadaptado (21 Nov 2016)

Pues ahora cae el peón a.

Le quedan dos minutos a Carlsen.


----------



## Gurney (21 Nov 2016)

Sacrificio de peón de Magnus, posición muy complicada con poco tiempo.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Nov 2016)

Se vienen los blunders.

Lo de Leoncho con Kasparov viene de lejos: Kasparov no se llamaba Kasparov, sino el mejor ajedrecista de la historia. 

Era un poco lo de Roncero con Raúl.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Nov 2016)

Mi madre,ha perdido Magnus por tiempo? ::


----------



## Gurney (21 Nov 2016)

Mi hermano le llama "El puto Leoncho", y dice que donde va se hincha a comer cordero.
Tremendo.

A todo esto, partida muy complicada para Magnus ahora, el tiempo es como una pieza entera.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2016 at 23:54 ----------

Si Deus Vult hace TxT, tiene ventaja según el módulo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Nov 2016)

Se le ha derretido el cerebro a Magnus,al final ni el puede aguantar la concentracion necesaria para tantas partidas de tanto nivel...

Brainfart en toda regla


----------



## Ignadaptado (21 Nov 2016)

-1.70, se deja otro peón.

Tablas por continuo, ¡noooo!


----------



## Gurney (21 Nov 2016)

Éstos no hacen un 0-0-0 de Lichess


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Nov 2016)

Uff...Karjakin perdonandole la vida...yo creo que a esta gente no la invitamos al proximo torneo burbujista,no hay nivel ::


----------



## Clavisto (21 Nov 2016)

Las fuerzas empiezan a estar justas. Las últimas cuatro partidas van a ser un drama.

Ahora sí que me voy a acostar.

Saludos.


----------



## Gurney (22 Nov 2016)

Control de tiempo después de los fuegos artificiales.
Los dos al WC, al menos a cambiarse el pañal, si no es que tienen alguna instalación tipo Kramnik.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2016)

Desde luego la mejor partida de las 8.

Y a ver como acaba.


----------



## Ignadaptado (22 Nov 2016)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Uff...Karjakin perdonandole la vida...yo creo que a esta gente no la invitamos al proximo torneo burbujista,no hay nivel ::



Éstos son unos matados, no le duran ni medio asalto a Don Pelayo.

Gurney, te acabas de llevar el punto contra el Pato. Una pena, porque hubiera sido una partida interesante.


----------



## Gurney (22 Nov 2016)

Karjakin en pensamiento profundo, hay que tratar de encontrar ideas para tapar al rey de tantos jaques chungos de dama.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2016 at 00:04 ----------




Ignadaptado dijo:


> Éstos son unos matados, no le duran ni medio asalto a Don Pelayo.
> 
> Gurney, te acabas de llevar el punto contra el Pato. Una pena, porque hubiera sido una partida interesante.




Me cago en la puta...no hay un día de gracia o algo así? A ver qué cuenta el Pato.
En cualquier caso, lo que decida el Sanedrín.


----------



## Ignadaptado (22 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Karjakin en pensamiento profundo, hay que tratar de encontrar ideas para tapar al rey de tantos jaques chungos de dama.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-nov-2016 at 00:04 ----------
> 
> ...



El día de gracia era hoy. Con las reglas en la mano os hubierais llevado un rosco los cuatro. Esto tenía que pasar, el Pato y Fred han estado jugando con fuego varias semanas (aunque el Pato no siempre ha tenido la culpa). Además, ha estado conectándose esta semana, eso no es estar liado, eso es "paso de todo".

Cuidado, que después de todo no hay continuo.


----------



## Gurney (22 Nov 2016)

Ok Ignadaptado.

Muy difícil la posición, todos los jaques y maldades varias con la dama son complicados de calcular.


----------



## Ignadaptado (22 Nov 2016)

Ese peón a es casi imparable.

¿Ese RG7 por qué? Ya veo, para evitar e7, DXP, Da8+ y cae el peón a.


----------



## Gurney (22 Nov 2016)

Carlsen a la búsqueda del milagro. Está tocado.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2016)

Si, Carlsen está aqui muuuuuuy jodido, mira que estaba mal, ha tenido hasta su momentillo, pero lo tiene mal de cojones.


----------



## Ignadaptado (22 Nov 2016)

-2.84 dice el módulo tras De6.

¡h5, la ha visto! Ahora sí que gana.

Y -7.15. Telón.


----------



## Gurney (22 Nov 2016)

Dios lo quiere


----------



## Ignadaptado (22 Nov 2016)

Esto es un bombazo. A Kariakin se le pone el match muy de cara, y nadie daba un duro por él al principio. Habría que ver cómo estaban las apuestas en Las Vegas.

Ya abandonó Carlsen. 3.5-4.5


----------



## Gurney (22 Nov 2016)

0-1 Karjakin por delante en el match a falta de 4 partidas!


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (22 Nov 2016)

deus vult ostia puta

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2016)

Pues Karjakin aguantando la primera parte de la final... y al empezar la segunda, aprovechando su momento.

Descanso y quedan 4 partidas, Magnus tiene que por lo menos ganar una.


----------



## Ignadaptado (22 Nov 2016)




----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Nov 2016)

Como me alegro por el ucraniano/ruso...

Carlsen es un genio y es el mejor jugador ahora mismo...pero últimamente peca demasiado de prepotencia y se cree demasiado la estrella, bueno siendo Bobby Fischer mi jugador favorito de la historia, no debería decir semejantes cosas.

Buena parodia ::
HMS - Chess - Magnus Carlsen - YouTube


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (22 Nov 2016)

Carlsen esta absolutamente derroido. Mirad los vídeos de Twitter, se ha largado de la rueda de prensa

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk


----------



## Clavisto (22 Nov 2016)

Aquí los últimos instantes de la partida y la posterior rueda de prensa.

http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRN-ek4-2Rk


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (22 Nov 2016)

[youtube]WR-4_ouXUV4[/youtube]


----------



## Clavisto (22 Nov 2016)

Jojojo...qué gestos hace antes de largarse: lo tiene derroido.

Si Karjakin no pierde la próxima partida tendrá 3/4 partes del Mundial en el bolsillo. Tiene que aguantar el embate del mono cabreado, demostrárle que ya ha dejado de ser el macho alfa y que sólo falta el golpe de gracia.

Los tiempos están cambiando que no veas. Y yo que me alegro.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2016)

Me parece una falta de respeto pirarte asi de la rueda de prensa. Ante todo profesionalidad, y luego si quieres en el hotel lloras y maldices.

Carlsen puede ganar alguna partida, pero Karjakin ya ha hecho lo más difícil... ahora solo tiene que jugar a lo que sabe, y lo mismo al contraataque (Como ayer) le cae el segundo a Magnus y ahi si que se terminó.


----------



## Gurney (22 Nov 2016)

Yo no iría a ninguna de las ruedas de prensa, codo con codo, con mi rival.
Hay que mantener la liturgia del odio a muerte que debe impregnar todos los matches: espionaje de líneas, intentos de envenenamiento, putas enviadas para que se hagan las inocentes damiselas, patadas debajo de la mesa, parapsicólogo en primera fila segregando hechizos, etc.
Ya está bien de pierrecoubertainismos, hay que demoler.

PS: No descartéis un "Imperio contraataca", Magnus es un hijoputa muy hijoputa.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (22 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> PS: No descartéis un "Imperio contraataca", Magnus es un hijoputa muy hijoputa.



Derroición o derroyguimiento. No hay más.


----------



## Clavisto (22 Nov 2016)

_PS: No descartéis un "Imperio contraataca", Magnus es un hijoputa muy hijoputa.
_

Por eso destaco la vital importancia de la próxima partida: si Karjakin demuestra que lo único que la tiembla es la voz estará muy cerca de ser campeón del mundo. Acordaos de Gelfand y su patética partida que siguió a la que le había puesto por delante después de todas las tablas que llevaban: Anand ganó fácilmente, empató el match y después se lo ventiló en las rápidas.

Hay que aguantar el cambio de tornas; hay que soportar la increíble presión; hay que ser merecedor del peso de la corona.

Si el ruso no pierde la novena...tendremos nuevo Campeón del Mundo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Nov 2016)

¿Os habéis fijado que Karjakin ni siquiera mira a Carlsen durante a partida?

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (22 Nov 2016)

Por cierto que la de ayer es la primera derrota de Carlsen en los Campeonatos del Mundo. Creo que serán unas 30 las partidas que lleva jugadas. No está mal.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (22 Nov 2016)

No, perdió la 4a de 2014 tras ganar en la 3a. Lo que nunca le ha pasado es estar abajo en el marcador. De hecho nunca había llegado a ir empatado en las partidas 6 y 7.

2016: +0=7-1 vs. Karjakin
2014: +3=7-1 vs. Anand (+1 a partir de la partida 6, en la partida 8 estaba con +1)
2013: +3=7-0 vs. Anand (+1 a partir de la partida 5, en la partida 8 estaba con +2)

Total: +6=21-2


----------



## Clavisto (22 Nov 2016)

No recordaba que hubiera perdido una con Anand.


----------



## tourmente (22 Nov 2016)

El ruso es tartamudo siempre o es por estar hablando en inglés y justo después de una estresante partida?


----------



## Clavisto (22 Nov 2016)

haroldmk dijo:


> El ruso es tartamudo siempre o es por estar hablando en inglés y justo después de una estresante partida?



Es tartamudo. Cosa de un susto cuando tenía diez años. No le gusta hablar de ello. Sería maravilloso tener a un tartaja como campeón del mundo de nuestro juego.


----------



## Gurney (22 Nov 2016)

Interesante inicio de historia, Clavisto.
Sabes algo más? Vio el final de ajedrez en depth200?


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (22 Nov 2016)

OS TRAIGO AMOR








[youtube]FkBfoG5Rezo[/youtube]

RA-TA-TA-TA-TA-TA-TA


----------



## Gurney (23 Nov 2016)

Mi visión para la partida de mañana (técnicamente hoy), 9a del match.

Carlsen va a jugar igual: intentar lograr una pequeña ventaja en la apertura con una línea secundaria y exprimir el final en lo posible, sin excesos. Sabe que tiene que enfriar un poco el motor, porque un overpushing como dice Svidler podría suponer perder otra partida y casi seguro el match.
Los fuegos artificiales empezarán, en caso de tablas mañana -probables, y rápidas, en mi opinión, en la 10ª: Magnus con blancas, sacando el vino gran reserva.

PS: Fischer MANDA


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (23 Nov 2016)

Pues española.

¡Arriba España!


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (23 Nov 2016)

Pillo sitio en el seguimiento, que estos días no he podido,

Así va el Carlsen Karjakin de hoy en estos momentos, Karjakin con blancas


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (23 Nov 2016)

Carlsen lleva 23 minutos clavado.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (23 Nov 2016)

Mueve Magnus. Td8


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Nov 2016)

Bueno, Kariakin con peón de más pero con una estructura mierdosa de peones, además de una torre un tanto restringida.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Nov 2016)

Hoy Karjakin está haciéndome recordar a Fischer (30. Tg1)


----------



## tourmente (23 Nov 2016)

No se ve nada bien para Carlsen hoy.


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Nov 2016)

¿Y Aa4? ¿No gana la calidad sin más?

No la ha jugado, y no entiendo por qué.


----------



## Cazarr (23 Nov 2016)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> RA-TA-TA-TA-TA-TA-TA



Osti tu, cómo me partí con Pepe Cuenca. ::

Siempre he sentido curiosidad por el tartamudeo. ¿Así que si me asustan me puedo quedar tartaja? ienso:


----------



## Clavisto (23 Nov 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿Y Aa4? ¿No gana la calidad sin más?
> 
> No la ha jugado, y no entiendo por qué.



Estaba Df5 del negro


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (23 Nov 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿Y Aa4? ¿No gana la calidad sin más?
> 
> No la ha jugado, y no entiendo por qué.



A estos niveles no entiendo ni una puta mierda de las partidas, me parecía clarísimo alfil a4

---------- Post added 23-nov-2016 at 22:59 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Estaba Df5 del negro



po zi......


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Nov 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Estaba Df5 del negro



Entonces Df1 y sigue ganando calidad.

Dicen los de chess24 que Aa4 ahora eran tablas.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Nov 2016)

Karjakin está jugando a lo campeón. Va a ganar esta partida y de paso a sentenciar el match.


----------



## Gurney (23 Nov 2016)

Tíos, acabo de llegar y me encuentro esta posición en el movimiento 34. Tremenda posición, muy compleja, material desequilibrado, pareja de alfiles por un lado, todas las piezas pesadas...pinta muy bien.
Creo que va a haber espectáculo.

Qué difícil encontrar movimientos buenos ahí.
Al parecer Magnus ha ofrecido tablas y Sergei no las ha aceptado. 
El tiburón huele la sangre, la manada desprecia la debilidad.

Deus vult.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2016 at 23:32 ----------

A todo esto, ahora que he visto los movimientos anteriores, en mi opinión grave error de Carlsen al no plantear su arma nº2 contra e4. 
Los segundos de Sergei han preparado cosas contra la Española Cerrada no Berlinesa.

Está contra las cuerdas.


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Nov 2016)

1.15 el módulo y menos de dos minutos para Carlsen para dos jugadas.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Nov 2016)

Vamos por partes como dijo Jack el Destripador:

1.No cabe duda que la ventaja psicológica ahora mismo la tiene Karjakin. Carlsen debería haber ido de putas, haber hecho ejercicio físico y dormir 12 horas. Todo eso con el fin de relajarse.

2. La verdad es que no se como valorar la ira de Carslen y su repentina marcha de la rueda de prensa porque noruego estaba esperando a Karjakin en la sala de prensa mientras ruso atendía a los medios rusos. UEFA por ejemplo limita tiempo que se puede dedicar a los medios de comunicación antes de la rueda de prensa oficial. Por otro lado,Carlsen sólo ha jugado con "viejo conocido" Anand que no estaba en su mejor forma y que es todo un caballero ante el tablero. Ahora que se tiene que enfrentar a un rival duro...parece que pierde papales pero sobre todo me parece falta de profesionalidad. Pero claro siendo admirador de Fischer...::

3. Carlsen ha empezado creerse que es absoluto dios de ajedrez y que disimula en las ruedas de prensa (sus declaraciones sobre Anand y posiciones tipo fortaleza). Narciso y ego de tamaño del universo. Me imagino que en la mente Carlsen "ha defendido" el título y está jugando "obligado".



Este match me recuerda match K-K de 2000, cuando Kasparov era un favorito 


Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Total: +6=21-2



Siempre he preferido poner primero las partidas resultativas:
+6-2=21


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Nov 2016)

¡Vamos Kariakin, que pierdes por tiempo! Ese peón f cae.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


>



Claro que manda. Yo soy gran fan de Fischer joder. Tengo varias biografías suyas. A Carlsen se le compara mucho con Fischer, pues bien, Carlsen lo que no hace es lo que estaba haciendo Fischer...trabajar, trabajar,trabajar:





En varios sitos leí que Bobby Fischer trabajaba más...que propio Alekhine.


----------



## Gurney (23 Nov 2016)

Ratatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatata


Desfibrilador para Pepe Cuenca


----------



## Ignadaptado (24 Nov 2016)

¡Sacrificio! Pasaron el control. Ac3 parece casi definitivo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (24 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> PS: Fischer MANDA



Es una de las muy famosas fotos que hizo Harry Benson para Life. Aquí hay más:
http://www.powerhousebooks.com/preview/bobbyfischer.pdf


----------



## McNulty (24 Nov 2016)

Que Carlsen no trabaja?

Pero que cojones dices. Con 26 años y top 1 te atreves a decir semejante soplapollez?


----------



## Averroes (24 Nov 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¡Sacrificio! Pasaron el control. Ac3 parece casi definitivo.



Ante eso defensa previa en AE5?

Lo tiene jodido...no vale esa defensa


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Nov 2016)

Creo que con blancas hasta yo tendria chances de ganar aqui...Magnus lo tiene muy muy jodido...vamos,que va a palmar :fiufiu:

Bueno,no es tan tan facil...a lo mejor tiene posibilidad de tablas aun...NPI ::


----------



## Averroes (24 Nov 2016)

Me voy a sobar. Si Karkajin no se lleva esta partida es que no vale para ser campeón mundial


----------



## Cosmopolita (24 Nov 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Que Carlsen no trabaja?
> 
> Pero que cojones dices. Con 26 años y top 1 te atreves a decir semejante soplapollez?



Comparando con Kasparov, Fischer, Alekhine...no trabaja. He dicho "lo que trabajaba Fischer" y no creo que Carlsen trabaje 12-14 horas al día con mucha regularidad.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (24 Nov 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Que Carlsen no trabaja?
> 
> Pero que cojones dices. Con 26 años y top 1 te atreves a decir semejante soplapollez?



Dejemoslo en que no es el que más trabaja.
Que obviamente se compensa con ser el que tiene más talento.


----------



## Ignadaptado (24 Nov 2016)

Creo que sólo Korchnoi se acercaba a las horas de curro que le echaba Fischer.

Y el que menos curraba Capablanca, ni falta que le hacía, seguramente el mayor talento puro de la historia.

Se le está escapando vivo a Kariakin. Qué pena.


----------



## Cosmopolita (24 Nov 2016)

Empate, veo un empate.


----------



## McNulty (24 Nov 2016)

En esos niveles el trabajo importa poco ya.

Ya es cuestión de talento y creatividad yo creo.


----------



## Gurney (24 Nov 2016)

La capacidad de trabajo es un talento en sí mismo: aunque por voluntad te sientes y te pongas a ello, el rendimiento no es equivalente, y después de días/semanas, te rompes y fallas.
Es un don, del mismo modo que el que ve, no sabe como, buenos movimientos sib calcular, a pirmera vista. Relativamente entrenable, pero con un gran componente natural.
Yo no me atrevo a decir quien trabaja más que otro, porque es como en la facultad, nadie estudia, eso decimos, pero luego los exámenes salen clavados.

Fischer manda, en cualquier caso.


----------



## McNulty (24 Nov 2016)

Una pregunta de amateur, alguien ha llegado a los 3000 de elo?


----------



## Clavisto (24 Nov 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> En esos niveles el trabajo importa poco ya.
> 
> Ya es cuestión de talento y creatividad yo creo.



Claro, coño; todo el mundo sabe que la preparación pre-match de Karjakin ha consistido en irse a la playa a beber cerveza con los amigos y a mirar tías en bolas.


----------



## Cosmopolita (24 Nov 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> En esos niveles el trabajo importa poco ya.
> 
> Ya es cuestión de talento y creatividad yo creo.



Karjakin es un sólido artesano pero Carlsen capta sutilezas que le avalan como genio que es.


----------



## tourmente (24 Nov 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Una pregunta de amateur, alguien ha llegado a los 3000 de elo?



No. Buscando por Google dice que el ELO más alto de siempre es de Carlsen con 2882


----------



## Gurney (24 Nov 2016)

Parece tableante, vamos a ver.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2016)

Tablas que a Carlsen le saben a miel, ciertamente.


----------



## Ignadaptado (24 Nov 2016)

Está pesadito Kariakin, que esto son tablas, que lo dejes ya.


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (24 Nov 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> *Karjakin *está jugando a lo campeón. Va a ganar esta partida y de paso a sentenciar el match.





Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¡Vamos *Kariakin*, que pierdes por tiempo! Ese peón f cae.





Averroes dijo:


> Me voy a sobar. Si *Karkajin *no se lleva esta partida es que no vale para ser campeón mundial



¿Alguien me puede hacer el favor de decirme cual es el verdadero nombre del Kariculin ese?


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (24 Nov 2016)

Карякин 

+10 Кар

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Nov 2016)

Car Jacking le llamaba uno en un foro guiri


----------



## Cosmopolita (24 Nov 2016)

señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede hacer el favor de decirme cual es el verdadero nombre del Kariculin ese?



Serguéi Kariakin (en ruso, Серге́й Каря́кин), vamos le podemos llamar Sergio  

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (24 Nov 2016)

En marcha el 10º asalto


----------



## Glaucón (24 Nov 2016)

Hacía tiempo que no veía ajedrez, solía jugar e interesarme por el tema en la década de los 90 pero paulatinamente lo dejé.

La verdad es que los juegos parecen mucho más densos y aburridos. Muchos movimientos a los que no veo la lógica, obviamente también podría ser por mi nivel de aficionado pero hace unos años no me pasaba tanto.

En cualquier caso. ¿Soy al único que le parece que los análisis que han traído las supermáquinas han arruinado la emoción del juego más imperfecto de hace unos años?


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Nov 2016)

Que le ha quitado espectacularidad al juego yo creo que no es ni opinable...es más bien evidente.Ahora las partidas (para el público) consisten en ver quien comete menos errores,hace 20 años podías pensar en jugadores invencibles y genios inalcanzables y cosas así...not anymore ::


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (24 Nov 2016)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que le ha quitado espectacularidad al juego yo creo que no es ni opinable...es más bien evidente.Ahora las partidas (para el público) consisten en ver quien comete menos errores,hace 20 años podías pensar en jugadores invencibles y genios inalcanzables y cosas así...not anymore ::



Menos mal que tenemos la liga de ajedrez burbujista para desquitarnos

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk


----------



## Gurney (24 Nov 2016)

Sí, pero el halo del Campeonato Mundial tiene algo: es el fuego sagrado que viene desde Steinitz, y de más allá, pues éste nunca aceptó luchar por ese título hasta que Morphy murió. Aún más, Morphy obtuvo la impronta cuando bajó a Europa y la arrasó. Antes mandaban los Anderssen, Stauton; antes, el Philidor; más allá, Ruy López, el Greco...

El título es tan grande que ni siquiera la corrupta y burócrata FIDE puede contaminarlo.


----------



## Clavisto (24 Nov 2016)

Vamos a jugar una nosotros, Gurney, ¿te parece?


----------



## exterriga (24 Nov 2016)

Mneamla dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no veía ajedrez, solía jugar e interesarme por el tema en la década de los 90 pero paulatinamente lo dejé.
> 
> La verdad es que los juegos parecen mucho más densos y aburridos. Muchos movimientos a los que no veo la lógica, obviamente también podría ser por mi nivel de aficionado pero hace unos años no me pasaba tanto.
> 
> En cualquier caso. ¿Soy al único que le parece que los análisis que han traído las supermáquinas han arruinado la emoción del juego más imperfecto de hace unos años?





ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que le ha quitado espectacularidad al juego yo creo que no es ni opinable...es más bien evidente.Ahora las partidas (para el público) consisten en ver quien comete menos errores,hace 20 años podías pensar en jugadores invencibles y genios inalcanzables y cosas así...not anymore ::



No lo tengo muy claro. Ayer mismo jugaron una partida tremenda, con momentos tácticos muy apreciables para aficionados como nosotros. Lo que ocurre que esas variantes quedan ocultas y no salen a la supercificie. Dos ejemplos de la partida de ayer:

Si Carlsen en vez de jugar 32-. ...-Ta8, juega 32-. ...-Cb4, gana la fantástica e increíble 33-.Dg6!! dando mate en unas jugadas.
Y en vez de 41-. ...-Cf5, 41-. ...Ae5, se produce el inusual y vistoso tema de ataque rayos X: 42.Ac3-Dd6 43-.Df4!! ganado material.

Por otro lado estamos analizando un match a 12 partidas, inusual en la práctica magistral, con su indiosincrasia propia, que no favorece demasiado la producción de partidas brillantes. Lo más común son ligas y torneos abiertos. Recomendaría seguir especialmente las olimpiadas de ajedrez, muchísimas partidas de gran calidad.


----------



## Clavisto (24 Nov 2016)

Classical (20+10) casual Chess â€¢ Challenge from Clavisto (1851) â€¢ lichess.org


----------



## Gurney (24 Nov 2016)

Bueno, pues una dosis de grind.

Que Karjakin demuestre que ha domesticado a la boa. Que demuestre que merece el título. Las letras en el panteón de los maestros se graban con sufrimientos así. 
Se dice que un match de este estilo quita años de vida.


----------



## Clavisto (24 Nov 2016)

Fuego en el tablero, que diría Shírov.

Iré como un caballo loco, que diría Arrabal.

Quiero decir que hoy me quedo hasta el final, hijos de puta.


Vamos, Karja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added 24-nov-2016 at 23:58 ----------

43..., Cf5, por tu padre

---------- Post added 24-nov-2016 at 23:59 ----------

Ahí, sí señor.


----------



## Gurney (24 Nov 2016)

Eso dice Arrabal? Gran frase


----------



## Ignadaptado (25 Nov 2016)

No parece que tenga muchos problemas Kariakin.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Eso dice Arrabal? Gran frase



Esa fue para el match Karpov-Kamsky en el ABC, cuando me colgué del juego.


----------



## Gurney (25 Nov 2016)

Me la guardo, la soltaré en cuanto pueda, para lo que sea.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 00:03 ----------

Por cierto, otro paseo del rey de Karjakin.
Grande.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 00:05 ----------

Que bien se tapa el cabrón, seguro que tiene un brasero en su casa, digo en su dacha.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Me la guardo, la soltaré en cuanto pueda, para lo que sea.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 00:03 ----------
> 
> ...



Hay que defender esto como sea.

Voy A echarme otra copa.


(por cierto, subidme mi historia en el Principal que está pasando como un disco de U2)

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 00:07 ----------

Yo no veo ná al blanco, con tó lo que diga la máquina


----------



## Gurney (25 Nov 2016)

Te he puesto 5 estrellas, algún crítico literario te había puesto 1...jeje.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Nov 2016)

Joder, esto está controlao, ¿no?

Yo no veo ná.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 00:13 ----------




Gurney dijo:


> Te he puesto 5 estrellas, algún crítico literario te había puesto 1...jeje.



Pero comenta, coño, comenta.

Di que soy un hijo de Blas, joder.


----------



## Gurney (25 Nov 2016)

Ok, ok.
A ver qué maldad pongo.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Nov 2016)

Yo jugaba Tge7

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 00:17 ----------

Dios. Rb8...eso es una puta mierda

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 00:20 ----------

?¿Pueden ganar esto las blancas?

Voy a echarme otra.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 00:23 ----------

Joder, yo no veo sitio por ningún lao.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 00:26 ----------

Jajajaja...la máquina ya lo ve todo al mismo nivel...

¡¡¡Jódete, vikingo de mierda!!

Captain Sweden

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 00:27 ----------

Dosto rules!!!

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 00:30 ----------

hijo d4e putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Gurney (25 Nov 2016)

Comentan en chessgames que Sergei está jugando primeras líneas del Fritz en esta defensa.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Nov 2016)

Srgei está reescribiendo El Jugador

Los Demonios lo deja para pasado mañana.


----------



## Ignadaptado (25 Nov 2016)

a6 sacrificando el peón para penetrar con las torres en esa columna podría ser interesante.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Nov 2016)

patatas fritas: no tiene por donde meterle mano.

HIJOPUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZ

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 00:41 ----------

tEMÓN:

http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLxIE9IQOJs


----------



## Gurney (25 Nov 2016)

Dureza, nunca se es lo suficientemente duro.

Vamos Sergei


----------



## Clavisto (25 Nov 2016)

Su puta madrer (Cd4):

http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8ZqFlw6hYg

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 00:59 ----------

Jojoo..¡¡Rh3!!! ¡¡¡no sabe qué hacer!!!


HIJOPUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Gurney (25 Nov 2016)

Le pega más la BSO de Tron Legacy.
Orden, perfección, tiranía.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Le pega más la BSO de Tron Legacy.
> Orden, perfección, tiranía.



Hay que matar a este hijoputa.

Matar, coño, matar.

Está muerto.


¡Aguanta, Serguei!


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (25 Nov 2016)

¿Habéis estado siguiendo la partida? ¿Qué coño es eso que dicen de la oferta de tablas que ha rechazado Karjakin? (a eso de las 10 o así)


----------



## Gurney (25 Nov 2016)

Alguien tiene imágenes de los jugadores?
Qué cara tiene Carlsen?


----------



## Clavisto (25 Nov 2016)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> ¿Habéis estado siguiendo la partida? ¿Qué coño es eso que dicen de la oferta de tablas que ha rechazado Karjakin? (a eso de las 10 o así)



Aquí andamos. ¿Has visto mi historia de hoy? Es buena


----------



## Ignadaptado (25 Nov 2016)

¿A qué espera Carlsen para romper con b5 o a6?


----------



## Gurney (25 Nov 2016)

a6 se responde con b6, no?

b5 parece de doble filo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (25 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> a6 se responde con b6, no?
> 
> b5 parece de doble filo.



Sí, pero en ese caso ya podría atacar al peón c previa retirada del caballo. Tiene que intentar algo hoy.

Mierda, me ha hecho caso, y ahora está mucho mejor. ¡Aguanta Serguei!


----------



## Gurney (25 Nov 2016)

Ha hecho b5, han cambiado, etc.

Posición muy complicada: si quitáramos los peones de a y b, mate de las blancas, jeje.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 01:42 ----------

A todo esto, y Clavisto?


----------



## Cazarr (25 Nov 2016)

En chess24 dicen que ya no tiene defensa.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2016)

Carlsen tiene sus opciones ahi.


----------



## Ignadaptado (25 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> A todo esto, y Clavisto?



Me da que ha sido derrotado por el alcohol.


----------



## Gurney (25 Nov 2016)

Joder, él dice que si Tal hubiera tenido su hígado habría reinado 10 años.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2016)

Pues Magnus lo tiene bastaaaante bien ahora, vamos, si no gana esta tenemos campeón ya casi seguro.


----------



## Gurney (25 Nov 2016)

Sergei en el filo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (25 Nov 2016)

Los peones g y d a nada de caer, peón de más, el peón e5 pasado... qué mal lo veo para las negras.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (25 Nov 2016)

Dicen que no ha visto un continuo en la jugada 19. Pobre Karjakin.


----------



## Gurney (25 Nov 2016)

Venga Sergei, hay que sacar las garras de bestia parda defensiva.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2016)

Empata Magnus la final.

God natt!!


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (25 Nov 2016)

Se acabó

*5-5*

El sábado jugará Karjakin con blancas.
Y el lunes jugará Carlsen con blancas.

Si acabaran 6-6, los desempates serán el martes.


----------



## Ignadaptado (25 Nov 2016)

Se acabó. 5-5, otra vez iguales.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Nov 2016)

Todavía no me explico por qué no jugó Cxf2.

Mazazo gordo.


----------



## Gurney (25 Nov 2016)

Era difícil de ver, y creo que iba justo de tiempo. Movió bastante rápido en esa parte del juego.

Cuidado con Magnus el sábado. Recordad los rushes finales que suele hacer en torneos. El cabrón es energético.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2016)

Yo si fuera Magnus, de jugármela, me la jugaba el sábado. El domingo igual es más arriesgado porque es un matchball si o si y además tiene la victoria más fresca.

Si el sábado le sale mal, aun le queda una oportunidad, pero si el sábado van a tablifear... puf. Magnus igual piensa que mejor jugar las rápidas que no jugársela el domingo.

El problema es que cuando se ha 'arriesgado' se ha perdido, entonces pensarán que para que la voy a preparar otra vez.


----------



## tourmente (25 Nov 2016)

Carlsen - Karjakin (Resumen); Campeonato del Mundo de Ajedrez 2016 (10ª) - YouTube


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (26 Nov 2016)

*DEUS VULT*


----------



## Gurney (26 Nov 2016)




----------



## Clavisto (26 Nov 2016)




----------



## Gurney (26 Nov 2016)




----------



## Ignadaptado (26 Nov 2016)

Empezó la partida, otra española para variar.

No sé por qué insiste Kariakin en una apertura en la que Carlsen se muestra tan inexpugnable.

Vaya limpia, huele a tablas rápidas.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (26 Nov 2016)

¿Como lo veis?

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Nov 2016)

Dónde lo veis?


----------



## Ignadaptado (26 Nov 2016)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> ¿Como lo veis?
> 
> Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk



Le está buscando Carlsen las vueltas a Kariakin de un modo muy original con d5, pero aún así veo tablas.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2016)

jam dijo:


> Dónde lo veis?



Karjakin, Sergey vs. Carlsen, Magnus | Carlsen - Karjakin Cto. del Mundo de ajedrez | 2016 | chess24.com


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Nov 2016)

Edu.R dijo:


> Karjakin, Sergey vs. Carlsen, Magnus | Carlsen - Karjakin Cto. del Mundo de ajedrez | 2016 | chess24.com



Gracias! a ver si aprendo un poco.::


----------



## Clavisto (26 Nov 2016)

Siete puntos de sutura en la coronilla (hemisferio derecho) por resbalarme al pisar una plancha metálica cuando estaba llegando a la casa de mi padre. Por un momento pensé que no podría levantarme. Lo gracioso fue que nadie de los que por allí pasaban se pararon a ayudarme, siquiera a preguntar. Como un tío, me quedé haciéndole compañía sin que se diera cuenta. De vez en cuando iba a la cocina para limpiarme la sangrecilla. A eso de las 9 llegó mi madre y decidí que había que ir a Urgencias. El chaval que me ha atendido estaba con Rock FM en el ordenador: AC/DC, Guns n´Roses..."Vaya brecha, amigo..."

- ¿Como va la partida? -me ha preguntado mi padre mientras veíamos el Zaragoza-Reus y yo ojeaba su teléfono en Chessbomb.
- Jodía

Todo sea por Karjakin.


Dios me ha castigado por lo del otro día:

el blog de kufisto: DESGRACIAO


----------



## Ignadaptado (26 Nov 2016)

Vaya putada, espero que al menos ya no te duela mucho.


----------



## hijo de nuncabajista (26 Nov 2016)

24... e3 carlsen va a por todas. Es un movimiento arriesgado sin necesidad, busca poner nervioso al ruso ucraniano.ienso:


----------



## Ignadaptado (26 Nov 2016)

Pero se queda con peón de menos, hay que reconocerle al vikingo que no está siendo conformista.


----------



## Gurney (26 Nov 2016)

Acabo de llegar, tremendo final, no?

Clavisto, hoy tienes doble motivo para beber, la partida y el dolor (por la ostia? por darte cuenta de que ibas despistado?).

Yo ya vengo tocado, me voy a poner algo.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2016 at 23:02 ----------

"Me lo hice yo mismo", le dirías al médico, en plan Fight Club.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2016 at 23:06 ----------

Me flipan estos finales con damas, son diableo como dice Pepe Cuenca

---------- Post added 26-nov-2016 at 23:13 ----------

Comentad algo, cojones.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2016 at 23:15 ----------

Magnus en su salsa, posición igualada según los módulos (me imagino, no tengo nada de eso puesto) pero hay que encontrar movimientos buenos y precisos para no perder.


----------



## Ignadaptado (26 Nov 2016)

Esto se va a llenar de peones pasados.

Tablas por continuo o corona el peón.


----------



## Gurney (26 Nov 2016)

Tablas.
Putada, pero muchos de estos finales terminan con perpetuos.

Veo a Carlsen por encima mañana, Sergei tendrá que clinchear y buscar los penaltys, digo las rápidas.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2016 at 23:27 ----------

Sería la ostia que el match fuera a 24 partidas. Ahora están calientes, ahora han pasado cosas, hay una psicología. Coño, que lo serio termina el lunes. Después empieza el sorteo para ver quién recibe el título.
Puta FIDE.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2016)

Todo lo hecho hasta ahora... no ha valido para nada. :XX:


----------



## Clavisto (26 Nov 2016)

Me da que Carlsen le tiene más miedo a las rápidas que un gato a los Slayer.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2016 at 23:29 ----------




Gurney dijo:


> Tablas.
> Putada, pero muchos de estos finales terminan con perpetuos.
> 
> Veo a Carlsen por encima mañana, Sergei tendrá que clinchear y buscar los penaltys, digo las rápidas.
> ...



Parece ser que ningún jugador de la élite quiere matches a 24 partidas.

El siglo XXI y tal...


----------



## Gurney (26 Nov 2016)

Matches largos, demostrar dureza extrema. 
El dinero está bien, pero la historia es la historia. Estos miniduelos en general no están creando épica, fuera del WC de Kramnik, un poco de Carlsen haciendo la boa con Anand, y poco más.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2016 at 23:32 ----------

Edu, discrepo que no ha servido para nada: han gastado parte de la energía, parte de las líneas estudiadas, la dinámica de remontada favorece a Magnus, y el lunes las blancas son para él.
60/40 de momento, en mi opinión.


----------



## Cazarr (26 Nov 2016)

Una pregunta: ¿las rápidas a cuánto son? Imagino que también se juegan seguidas.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (27 Nov 2016)

Pues otras tablas.

El lunes tenemos la últimas partida, Carlsen con blancas.
Y el martes tenemos las rápidas si acaban en tablas:
- Primero juegan 4 partidas a 25'+10''. Y si acaban 2-2:
- 2 partidas a 5'+3''. Y si acaban 1-1 juegan otras dos hasta que alguien gane. Si el empate sigue después de 10 partidas:
- 1 partida armagedón 5' vs 4' y al negro le valen las tablas.


----------



## Gurney (28 Nov 2016)

Esto ha empezado hace media hora y ya está a punto de terminar.


----------



## Gurney (28 Nov 2016)

Tablas, emocionantes ::

Empieza el dicharachero: Carlsen - Karjakin; Campeonato del Mundo de Ajedrez 2016 (12ª) - YouTube


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2016)

Menudo lolazo de partida, Karjakin se lo ha pensado un poco más, pero Carlsen ha gastado 15 minutos para 30 movimientos. Lo tenía bastante claro el noruego que se la quería jugar a las rápidas.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (28 Nov 2016)

Atención, los desempates son el * miércoles*.

Nos vamos a los penaltis. 

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk


----------



## Cazarr (28 Nov 2016)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Atención, los desempates son el * miércoles*.
> 
> Nos vamos a los penaltis.
> 
> Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk



¿A qué hora y dónde se puede seguir?


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (28 Nov 2016)

A las 20.00 en principio, y en chess24 por ejemplo con el streaming de los dicharacheros

Enviado desde mi zapatófono usando patatatalk


----------



## Clavisto (28 Nov 2016)

Bueno...Carlsen no ha ganado el match (regularejo) y eso es lo que va a quedar para la historia del juego. 

Lo del miércoles...pues bueno, pues vale, pues me alegro.

A ver si llegan al Armagedón y se hacen un esguince de muñeca.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2016 at 21:30 ----------

Por cierto, ha muerto Mark Taimanov. Descanse en paz.


----------



## Gurney (28 Nov 2016)

El taimado Taimanov...fue aplastado por Fischer en su camino al cetro, pero era uno de los grandes.
Mark Taimanov vs Lev Polugaevsky (1960)

Descanse en paz.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> El taimado Taimanov...fue aplastado por Fischer en su camino al cetro, pero era uno de los grandes.
> Mark Taimanov vs Lev Polugaevsky (1960)
> 
> Descanse en paz.



Esa partida es una puta joya del ajedrez que descubrí al comprar "El campeonato de la URSS de 1960", de Luis de Marimón; libro ameno de leer no, lo siguiente.


----------



## Gurney (28 Nov 2016)

CB News - Ha fallecido Mark Taimanov | Noticias de ajedrez


----------



## Clavisto (28 Nov 2016)

En el magnífico libro de Gligoric "Los campeonatos del mundo de ajedrez: de Botvinnik a Fischer" hay dos ajedrecistas con los que el gran maestro yugoslavo se olvida de gaitas: el "envidioso" Korchnoi y el "amargado" Taimanov.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (29 Nov 2016)

En homenaje a Taimanov:

CB News - La edad del amor: Mark Taimanov a los 80 | Noticias de ajedrez
La edad del amor, artículo de este febrero.


Vamos a las estadísticas que no sirven para nada:

Campeonatos del mundo (unificados) que se han decidido en los desempates:

2012: Anand-Gelfand, 6-6 y 2.5-1.5 en las semirrápidas (Anand +1-0=3)
2006: Kramnik-Topalov, 6-6 y 2.5-1.5 en las semirrápidas (Kramnik +2-1=1)

Otros empates:

FIDE 2004: Kasimzhanov-Adams, 3-3 y 1.5-0.5 en las semirrápidas (era un playoff)
FIDE 1998: Karpov-Anand, 3-3 y 2-0 en las semirrápidas (era un playoff)

PCA 2004: Kramnik-Leko, 7-7 y Kramnik retuvo el título

1987: Kasparov-Karpov, 12-12 y Kasparov retuvo el título
1954: Botvinnik-Smyslov, 12-12 y Botvinnik retuvo el título
1951: Botvinnik-Bronstein, 12-12 y Botvinnik retuvo el título

1910: Lasker-Schlechter, 5-5 y Lasker retuvo el título

ELOs de Carlsen y Karjakin:

ELO FIDE rapid (nov-16):

1. Carlsen 2894
(3). Karjakin 2818 (inactivo)

ELO FIDE blitz (nov-16):

1. Ding 2875
2. Carlsen 2873
11. Karjakin 2800

Histórico
Las estadísticas en "rapid and exhibition games" de chess.com dicen:

Carlsen +14-7=5

De aquí habría que quitar una victoria de Karjakin y dos de Carlsen a la ciega

(c) Servicios documentales de burbuja.info


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (30 Nov 2016)




----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (30 Nov 2016)

El sábado apareció por Nueva York este señor, visiblemente derroído y con una alopecia preocupante:







¿Sabéis quién es?



Spoiler



Josh Waitzkin, el niño prodigio de la película
[youtube]fLsa6hjtsrY[/youtube]




---------- Post added 30-nov-2016 at 19:16 ----------








#Datos.

Las semirrápidas estarían más igualadas (+3-3=2) de lo que parece.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (30 Nov 2016)

ha empezado


----------



## Clavisto (30 Nov 2016)

Todo aquel que no vaya con *KARJAKIN* es un hijoputa.


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

Jeje, está claro.

Joder, a ver en qué match por el título juegan alguna apertura de las que yo hago...


----------



## Clavisto (30 Nov 2016)

http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDkzpVIBfH0


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

Veo a Karjakin más zarista que soviético.

Crimea MANDA, hijos de pvta.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Veo a Karjakin más zarista que soviético.
> 
> Crimea MANDA, hijos de pvta.



Ya, pero es por joder.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2016 at 20:21 ----------

http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sowpvuK-co8


----------



## Cosmopolita (30 Nov 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Todo aquel que no vaya con *KARJAKIN* es un hijoputa.



Voy con dios de todos los tiempos, o sea Fischer. Os quiero a todos.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

Bobby es mi pastor, nada me falta.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Bobby es mi pastor, nada me falta.



Bobby está con nosotros desde su escondite.

P4R MANDA


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

"The best by test", según Fischer.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Nov 2016)

http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzjRwbQdASg


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

Posición muy tensa, vamos a ver.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2016 at 20:29 ----------

Rusia MANDA







---------- Post added 30-nov-2016 at 20:34 ----------

Tablas coming


----------



## tourmente (30 Nov 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Todo aquel que no vaya con *KARJAKIN* es un hijoputa.



:fiufiu: 

+10 caracteres


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

Bien, van a jugar el final.
Así se aprenden cosas.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Nov 2016)

Como me recuerda Karjakin a Karpov...

Nichiá


----------



## Hermericus (30 Nov 2016)

Tablas......


----------



## Averroes (30 Nov 2016)

próxima partida es dentro de 10 minutos?


----------



## Clavisto (30 Nov 2016)

Jojojo...Dice uno en el chat que ahora hay dos días de descanso.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Nov 2016)

Creo que Carlsen va a apretar mucho en esta partida. 

Esta va a ser la clave.


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

Giuoco piano, bene.


----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Nov 2016)

epiphone123 dijo:


> Finalito que pinta tablas



Me cago en mi puta vida, que nos invada Rusia de una vez.

Rusas a pelito o bombonas en el Kremlin.


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

12...a5 ha sido pasivo.

Cuidado.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Nov 2016)

La verdad sea dicha...Carlsen juega como una puta MARICONA


----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Nov 2016)

Ya están por la segunda partida, veo que siguen con las mismas aperturas.


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Me cago en mi puta vida, que nos invada Rusia de una vez.
> 
> Rusas a pelito o bombonas en el Kremlin.



Ucras a pelito era la frase originaria?







---------- Post added 30-nov-2016 at 21:28 ----------

Se ha roto la simetría.


----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Nov 2016)

Gurney dijo:


> Ucras a pelito era la frase originaria?



Estamos muertos sin mujeres, joder, a nosotros no nos tiene que ganar la Muerte al ajedrez, ya somos cadáveres en vida.

Se viene ataque blanco sobre el flanco de dama.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Nov 2016)

Ese b4 es fuerte, me cvago en su puta madre


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

Imágenes a pelito de los jugadores:

Carlsen - Karjakin


----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Nov 2016)

Ese b5 tiene mala idea, está especulando con ganar la calidad con un futuro Axf7+. una vez abierta la columna a.


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

Sergei empieza a gastar demasiado tiempo

---------- Post added 30-nov-2016 at 21:38 ----------

Si después de mover Sergei, Magnus juega al toque, eso duele. Eso pesa.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2016 at 21:40 ----------

Sergei abajo, momento clave.


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

Uff, en el borde.
Magnus bebiendo agua después del golpe.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Nov 2016)

puto b4...


----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Nov 2016)

Qué mal pinta esto, cómo se lo ha complicado.


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (30 Nov 2016)

Donde puedo ver la partida, solo los movimientos. No me apetece ver el careto de esoss nuncafollers.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (30 Nov 2016)

Esto se acaba compañeros.

Ha sido un placer.

[youtube]YRI0-fhPac4[/youtube]


----------



## Clavisto (30 Nov 2016)

Es que aunque Karjakin ganara las dos siguientes (que no), la puta sensación de perder SIEMPRE, hagas lo que hagas, vayas con quien vayas, no me va a dejar hasta la muerte.

Qué puto asco.


----------



## calzonazos (30 Nov 2016)

Karlsen winner jodete clavisto

Eres un puto gafe


----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Nov 2016)

señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> Donde puedo ver la partida, solo los movimientos. No me apetece ver el careto de esoss nuncafollers.



Copa del Mundo | 2015 | chess24.com

Y esos nuncafollers follan más que tú y que yo, aunque te cueste creerlo.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Nov 2016)

Ná, mira, me voy a poner a escribir lo que estaba escribiendo antes que empezara todo esto y a tomar por culo.

Me cago en 


Adiós.


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

Vikingas MANDAN


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (30 Nov 2016)

Este finalito es técnica pura eh. Vaya dos!


----------



## calzonazos (30 Nov 2016)

Joe el puto ruso como resiste


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (30 Nov 2016)




----------



## Hermericus (30 Nov 2016)

Aun va a ganar Sergey


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

Jódete tú Calzonazos.


----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Nov 2016)

Lo salva, van a ser tablas. ¡Clavisto, vuelve, que te lo pierdes!

Tablas por ahogado ¡El puto amo!


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

Tremendo Sergei, qué dureza.


----------



## Hermericus (30 Nov 2016)

Que elegante Sergey

Magnus tocado


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

Gran drama, vamos a ver el siguiente verso.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (30 Nov 2016)




----------



## calzonazos (30 Nov 2016)

Jodete gurney magnus gana en las de 5 minutos

---------- Post added 30-nov-2016 at 22:30 ----------

o quizas en la cuarta para que duela mas


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (30 Nov 2016)

A todo esto, que con el empate en las lentas se han pasado 13 puntos de elo.
Estos 13 puntos le han servido a Karjakin para subir del 9 al 6 en las listas provisionales.
Por contra, Carlsen pierde la mitad de su ventaja para defender el nº 1 y tiene a Caruana a 17 puntos.


----------



## Cazarr (30 Nov 2016)

Dejad de poner europeas que al final me suicido.


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Dejad de poner europeas que al final me suicido.


----------



## Cazarr (30 Nov 2016)




----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

No os distraigáis de la partida, cojones!


----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Nov 2016)

Pones un pibón de esos con escotazo a un lado y a un tío al otro y el módulo automáticamente marca +10 para ella.

Magnus va con todo a por el rey blanco.

Esa pareja de alfiles parece fuerte. Lo malo es la cadena de peones que le ha quedado.


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

Eso sí que es un alfil malo.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2016 at 23:31 ----------

Sergei aplastado.


----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Nov 2016)

Y la última Kariakin con negras, qué complicado.

Otros tres años aguantando el reinado de un madridista.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (30 Nov 2016)




----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Nov 2016)

Tiene que dejar la berlinesa de lado, están hablando de una siciliana.

¡Putin, manda al KGB!


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

Vamos a ver: Siciliana

---------- Post added 30-nov-2016 at 23:41 ----------

...siciliana con f3. No recuerdo haber visto esto entre la élite.


----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Nov 2016)

Muy atípica la línea, es lógico. Tiene que buscar posiciones agudas.


----------



## Gurney (30 Nov 2016)

Los de Chess24 comentan que es muy sólida.


----------



## calzonazos (30 Nov 2016)

Ese puto genio de carlsen 

Joderos todod los apoya rusos


----------



## ¿Qué? (1 Dic 2016)

¿Qué es lo que apuntan en las hojas mientras juegan?





¿tags ingeniosos que se les ocurren sobre la marcha?.

Y no me digaís que las jugadas, joder que el magnus ese lo he visto jugar ocho partidas, OCHOPARTIDAS a la vez sin mirar el tablero SIN MIRAR.


----------



## tourmente (1 Dic 2016)

Se mostró muy superior el noruego en las semi-rápidas.


----------



## calzonazos (1 Dic 2016)

Clavisto esta en su bar encerrado en su bar llorando, bebiendo jb y fumando ducados

Larga vida al rey carlsen


----------



## Frank Black (1 Dic 2016)

¿Qué? dijo:


> ¿Qué es lo que apuntan en las hojas mientras juegan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso se llama partidas simultáneas a ciegas y es una virtud que tienen la mayoría de grandes maestros por no decir todos.

De todas formas estoy de acuerdo contigo en que este Carlsen es un genio, no sé si a la altura de Kasparov, está por ver. El ogro de Baku tenía un rival a su altura (Karpov) cosa que no tiene Carlsen.


----------



## Gurney (1 Dic 2016)

Magnus III de Noruega!
Se ha salido en las rápidas. No obstante, en mi opinión clasicista, y aunque yo iba con Sergei, para mí ya era el ganador, aplicando la regla de que en caso de empate el campeón retiene el título.
Una pena que sólo hayamos visto 12 partidas, creo que todavía había ideas por discutir en las Españolas que estaban jugando.


----------



## Clavisto (1 Dic 2016)

Felicitaciones al campeón, claro.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (1 Dic 2016)

El próximo Campeonato del Mundo se celebrará, Kirsnan mediante, en *̶m̶a̶r̶z̶o̶ ̶ noviembre de 2018* y enfrentará al vigente campeón, Magnus Carlsen, con el vencedor del torneo candidatos, que enfrentará:

Al perdedor del Campeonato anterior: Sergei Karjakin.
A los dos primeros clasificados del Grand Prix 2017: Para este ciclo se amplía el número de participantes en el Grand Prix, de 18 a 24. Si finalmente hubiera una sede en España, Paco Vallejo podría tener una plaza en el circuito.
A los dos primeros clasificados de la Copa del Mundo 2017: Para la que ya se han clasificado Vallejo, Antón y Salgado.
A dos jugadores por ELO.
A un jugador elegido por la organización.

El reinado de Carlsen durará, al menos, ̶1̶6̶ ̶ 24 meses más.


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Dic 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Bobby está con nosotros desde su escondite.
> 
> P4R MANDA



Como odio esa puta notación. : 

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2016)

¿Qué? dijo:


> ¿Qué es lo que apuntan en las hojas mientras juegan?



Pues que van apuntar, menuda pregunta.

Apuntan cosas como "menudo gilipollas mi rival, se cree que así va a conseguir defenderse" o "asco de noruego, que la prensa le mima y le idolatra y es un patan"


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2016)

Ha sido en la prórroga, pero en la prórroga ha sido mucho mejor que Karjakin.

Enhorabuena a Carlsen, además os guste o no es un ajedrecista bastante mediático y con mucho carisma, y eso es bueno para este deporte. Y encima del Real Madrid. A ver si este año tito Floren le lleva también al palco y hace un saque de honor.

Por cierto, David Antón me pone un poco nervioso comentando... y no sé porque. :XX: :XX:


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (1 Dic 2016)

Enhorabuena al puto Noruego cara-perro. La cuarta partida con ese sacrificio de dama en h6 ha sido una jugada espectacular. Es un genio y no tiene rival. Lástima de Karjakin que estuvo a punto de ganar el campeonato.

Ahora con el milloncejo, chortinas noruegas a pelito.


----------



## tourmente (1 Dic 2016)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> El próximo Campeonato del Mundo se celebrará, Kirsnan mediante, en *marzo de 2018* y enfrentará al vigente campeón, Magnus Carlsen, con el vencedor del torneo candidatos, que enfrentará:
> 
> Al perdedor del Campeonato anterior: Sergei Karjakin.
> A los dos primeros clasificados del Grand Prix 2017: Para este ciclo se amplía el número de participantes en el Grand Prix, de 18 a 24. Si finalmente hubiera una sede en España, Paco Vallejo podría tener una plaza en el circuito.
> ...



Estoy leyendo que el próximo torneo se realizará en dos años: World Championship Match 2018

Lo que se realizará en marzo de 2018 es el campeonato de candidatos (lo dice la misma página).


----------



## Clavisto (1 Dic 2016)

La clave estuvo en la novena partida, la mejor jugada por Karjakin en todo el match, por encima de la que ganó. Si hubiera rematado su extraordinario juego se hubiese puesto 2 arriba a falta de tres partidas, algo poco menos que imposible de remontar. Pero no pudo ser y a la siguiente, la décima, Carlsen ganó y ya ambos prefirieron esperar a las rápidas. Demasiado miedo mutuo.


----------



## Frank Black (1 Dic 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> La clave estuvo en la novena partida, la mejor jugada por Karjakin en todo el match, por encima de la que ganó. Si hubiera rematado su extraordinario juego se hubiese puesto 2 arriba a falta de tres partidas, algo poco menos que imposible de remontar. Pero no pudo ser y a la siguiente, la décima, Carlsen ganó y ya ambos prefirieron esperar a las rápidas. Demasiado miedo mutuo.



11 partidas, la última no cuenta, Carlsen ha podido ganar 4 ó 5 en las que el ruso se ha defendido con mucha maestría pero sólo ha ganado una. Karjakin ha ganado una y pudo hacer tablas en la que ganó el noruego. En todas las partidas Carlsen ha llevado la iniciativa y ha llegado a tener ventajas "aprovechables" y eso con blancas y con negras y con aperturas nada favorecedoras para victorias negras. El tiempo siempre ha estado a favor de Carlsen.

En las semirápidas, ha sido muy superior, ha ganado dos de cuatro y se le ha escapado el mate en la segunda.

Precioso final de la última, con Karjakin amenazando mate:







Por cierto la retransmisión de Chess24 espectacular, buenísimo Pepe Cuenca y muy interesante los comentarios de Antón sobre todo, más discretos Divis, Damaris y Julio Granda, que parecía más centrado en la partida que en comentar la jugada a los oyentes. Cuenca ha hecho interesante hasta las partidas de 7 horas mezclando humor con líneas de juego.


----------



## Gurney (1 Dic 2016)

Sí, una gran retransmisión de Chess24. 
Absolutamente superiores a cualquier evento televisado, supuestamente por "profesionales", tanto por entretenimiento como por calidad de los comentarios. Es más, no se limitan a mirar el módulo y decir la jugada propuesta, sino que intentan cosas, se rebaten, se dan de ostias con el mazo de Pepe Cuenca, etc.

Facundo! Diableo! Depilar! Cremita! Ratatatatatatatatatatata!


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2016)

Yo creo que en general los de chess24 se complementan muy bien entre ellos y hacen un buen trabajo, luego hay para gustos, igual que a mi Antón me dan ganas de darle un par de cachetadas (Como diría Damaris), a epiphone123 el que le da urticaria es Pepe Cuenca. :XX:

Además que los comentarios los hacen sin ayudas de módulos, cuando ya han mirado las posibilidades si eso miran el 'módulo' a ver que dice, pero es una retransmisión bastante limpia en ese aspecto.

El 'problema' es que cada partida del mundial son fácilmente 5 horas. O eres un frikazo máximo o no hay quien pueda aguantar eso durante 3 semanas. Las rápidas de ayer las vi medio-medio porque estaba cenando fuera, pero es muchísimo más liviano, además de que se producen muchos más errores y eso abre muchísimas más variantes.

Otro debate es hasta que punto los 'inhumanos' se han cargado el ajedrez, porque tu ves la partida con módulos y claro, es facilisimo decir que 'menudo blunder' a los 3 segundos, cuando alomejor seguirían siendo sutilezas que en otras épocas no captarías hasta una revisión profunda de la partida correspondiente.


----------



## Frank Black (1 Dic 2016)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que en general los de chess24 se complementan muy bien entre ellos y hacen un buen trabajo, luego hay para gustos, igual que a mi Antón me dan ganas de darle un par de cachetadas (Como diría Damaris), a epiphone123 el que le da urticaria es Pepe Cuenca. :XX:
> 
> Además que los comentarios los hacen sin ayudas de módulos, cuando ya han mirado las posibilidades si eso miran el 'módulo' a ver que dice, pero es una retransmisión bastante limpia en ese aspecto.
> 
> ...



Lo bueno de los módulos es que siguen fallando y hay jugadas que estos han visto antes que la máquina, como el mate que se le escapa en la segunda rápida o la secuencia del sacrificio de la dama que termina con el "match".

Creo, pero no lo sé con seguridad, que la última partida del torneo de candidatos que Karjakin le gana a Caruana con una preciosa maniobra de sacrificio de torre, no la encontró el módulo:


----------



## Cazarr (1 Dic 2016)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> El próximo Campeonato del Mundo se celebrará, Kirsnan mediante, en *̶m̶a̶r̶z̶o̶ ̶ noviembre de 2018*



¿Cada cuánto se celebra un mundial? Porque no son regulares. ¿Cómo se decide? ienso:



Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, David Antón me pone un poco nervioso comentando... y no sé porque. :XX: :XX:



Es de los que repiten compulsivamente sin darse cuenta los "sí, bueno..." y los "¿no?".

Quien es un crack es Pepe Cuenca. Coño, qué bien me lo he pasado con su deje granadino.


----------



## Clavisto (1 Dic 2016)

http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWGUJq3Oa6I


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Dic 2016)

Masividad de ajedrez en Rusia.






Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Frank Black (2 Dic 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Cada cuánto se celebra un mundial? Porque no son regulares. ¿Cómo se decide? ienso:...
> 
> Quien es un crack es Pepe Cuenca. Coño, qué bien me lo he pasado con su deje granadino.



El mundial se celebra cada dos años pero en ajedrez hay una derecho tradicional que es el de revancha del campeón que se celebra el siguiente año, no dos depués. 

Si el aspirante gana, el siguiente año se celebra la revancha entre el campeón vigente y el destronado y luego vuelve el ciclo de dos años. Lo que no sé es si el perdedor recupera su corona, si el año siguiente hay re-revancha.::

Un crack Pepe Cuenca.


----------



## Gurney (2 Dic 2016)

El título está burocratizado y agendeado.

Puta Fide, el título, la impronta, el sudor-sangre-lágrimas vertidos son del campeón. Quiero el sistema tradicional, en el que Magnus puede hacer lo que quiera, aceptar o no al aspirante que venga con dinero de un patrocinador.
Es el fuego sagrado, no lo contaminéis hijos de puta.


----------



## Clavisto (6 Dic 2016)

In memoriam: Mark Taimánov - Jot Down Cultural Magazine


----------



## Gurney (7 Dic 2016)

Gran artículo, me quedo con estas 2 ideas:

_salvo que aterrice un alienígena y la FIDE le permita federarse_

Cómo lo véis? Yo le dejaría jugar, aunque tuviera 4 cerebros, uno de ellos de silicio puro.


_«Por fortuna tengo un carácter débil, así que nunca me pude decidir por una de mis dos profesiones»_

Qué grande. Tenemos que hacer 1000 cosas.


----------



## Buster (15 Dic 2016)

Gran partida de Wesley So contra Topalov en el London Chess Classic.


----------



## wtfisgoingon (15 Dic 2016)

El ajedrez perdió la magia el día en que un ordenador ganó al campeón del mundo. Durante mil años fue la hostia, lo reconozco, y una forma de medir la inteligencia mucho más precisa que cualquier test de IQ. Capablanca, un genio de la intuición. Pero cualquier campeón moderno es un friki que se tira 12 horas al día con un _engine_ memorizando qué jugadas suman 0.000001.


----------



## Gurney (16 Dic 2016)

ChessBomb Arena

Línea preparada, con ordenador, pero lo que importa es la unión hombre-máquina, el centauro.


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Dic 2016)

Me inscribí para las partidas simultáneas con IM Miguel Santos + FM Eric Sos (Castellón, 24 de diciembre, 18:00h). Ya os contaré.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Cosmopolita (25 Dic 2016)

Y se me ocurre jugar con blancas Cd4+ : 

Aguanté contra IM hasta 38.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Clavisto (28 Dic 2016)

Vassily Ivanchuk campeón del mundo de ajedrez rápido.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Ene 2017)

http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qexW6W0e2Sc


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (16 Ene 2017)

El sábado comenzó al famoso torneo de Wijk aan Zee, al que espero hacer una visita este fin de semana.

Se trata de un cerrado durísimo con jugadores de la élite y una media de edad bastante baja. También hay un torneo B y varios abiertos que reunen a cientos de paisanos.

Los participantes:

GM	Carlsen, Magnus	NOR	2840	1
GM	So, Wesley	USA	2808	4
GM	Karjakin, Sergey	RUS	2785	8
GM	Aronian, Levon	ARM	2780	9
GM	Giri, Anish	NED	2773	10
GM	Nepomniachtchi, Ian	RUS	2767	11
GM	Harikrishna, Pentala	IND	2766	12
GM	Eljanov, Pavel	UKR	2755	15
GM	Wojtaszek, Radoslaw	POL	2750	18
GM	Andreikin, Dmitri	RUS	2736	24
GM	Wei, Yi	CHN	2704	38
GM	Rapport, Richard	HUN	2702	40
GM	Van Wely, Loek	NED	2695	49
GM	Adhiban, Baskaran	IND	2653	102

De momento lidera Eljanov con 2/2. Carlsen y Harikrisna llevan 1.5/2. Giri todo tablas.


----------



## Gurney (16 Ene 2017)

Voy con Richard Rapport, pero con su estilo demasiado original los tops lo van a derroer mucho: en la primera jornada perdió contra Eljanov con negras (llego a tener una posición mejor, pero que implicaba un sacrificio de calidad muy difícil de ver; de hecho, luego Pavel fue el que sí hizo un cambio de torre por pieza menor y consiguió un caballo que era una bestia parda) y en la segunda jornada sobrevivió contra Karjakin (1.b3 fue el movimiento de Rapport).

Quiero que aplasten a Sopiko en el torneo "menor", aunque la culpa la tenga el heteropatriarcado.


----------



## Gurney (21 Ene 2017)

ChessBomb Arena

Tremendo Wei Yi, con el espíritu de Fischer.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Ene 2017)

Qué partidaza de mi chino.


----------



## Clavisto (22 Ene 2017)

Rapport a puntito de derroer a Carlsen.

ChessBomb Arena

---------- Post added 22-ene-2017 at 16:55 ----------

Rapport, 1- Carlsen, 0

Jojojo...


----------



## Clavisto (28 Ene 2017)

http=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvLtesrD37Q


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2017)

El niño Antón derroye a Gelfand: ChessBomb Arena

Victoria de prestigio.


----------



## Cosmopolita (29 Ene 2017)

Wei Yi con +23 ELO. Menudo progreso ha hecho. El día 3 de Febrero juego un simultanea contra IM de unos 2350. Me he metido en la organización de un nuevo club de ajedrez.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Cuak Cuak (29 Ene 2017)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Wei Yi con +23 ELO. Menudo progreso ha hecho. El día 3 de Febrero juego un simultanea contra IM de unos 2350. Me he metido en la organización de un nuevo club de ajedrez.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G2



Publicidad engañosa, porque Eric Sos no es MI, es MF.


----------



## Cosmopolita (29 Ene 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Publicidad engañosa, porque Eric Sos no es MI, es MF.



Ha hecho la norma para IM tres veces.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (2 Feb 2017)

Pues no sé por qué no tiene el título ya si pasó de 2400 hace años y la última norma la sacó en Montcada este verano.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2017 at 10:32 ----------

David Antón *lidera *en solitario el Open de Gibraltar a falta de una ronda, con 7.5/9.
Le siguen Adams, Gelfand, Vachier, Edouard, Nakamura, Yu, Ju y Cheparinov a medio punto.

Hoy juega con blancas contra Michael Adams.


----------



## Gurney (2 Feb 2017)

ChessBomb Arena

En directo, han empezado a las 11.
Movimiento 19 para las negras.
Si Antón gana en esta posición, que hay que exprimir a nivel posicional contra la Araña Adams, demostraría, que ya ha demostrado, que está claramente underrated a nivel ELO.
En cualquier caso, su pico de forma está siendo tremendo.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2017 at 13:13 ----------

Por cierto, partida muy táctica para Pepe Cuenca: ChessBomb Arena

Si gana tendrá que hacer un Ratatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatatata!!!!!


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (2 Feb 2017)

Hou Yifan pierde en 5 jugadas quejándose de que la han emparejado con muchas mujeres.

Que la sancionen como a un hombre y se vaya a tomar por culo.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (2 Feb 2017)

Antón se jugará la victoria en Gibraltar a las rápidas. Se enfrentará en la final al ganador del Nakamura/Yu.

Sube 27 puntos de elo hasta 2677

PD: Pues nada al final segundo.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Feb 2017)




----------



## Clavisto (9 Mar 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños, Bobby.


----------



## Gurney (9 Mar 2017)

Se acerca el día de la 3a venida, cuando Bobby salga de su escondrijo y desafíe a Magnus.
La madre de todas las batallas, el Jihad, el fuego purificador, el aqua vitae, el puto Kwisatz Haderach, el Grial.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (12 Mar 2017)

Buena entrevista al calvo Leontxo de hace un par de días:

[youtube]CAZicR77U9M[/youtube]


----------



## Clavisto (17 Mar 2017)

¿Sería capaz de resolver este problema de ajedrez imposible de solucionar para una supercomputadora? - RT


Dejad de haceros pajas y resolved este problema, por la gloria de la Guarde:

Blancas juegan y, al menos, hacen tablas.








Joder, mover y mover el rey, ¿no?


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Mar 2017)

Yo diría que es obvio,pero igual mi ceguera habitual me impide ver algo...Lo único que tienes que hacer es mover el rey,a fin de cuentas la montaña de piezas negra impone mucho,pero está inmovilizada...


----------



## Clavisto (17 Mar 2017)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo diría que es obvio,pero igual mi ceguera habitual me impide ver algo...Lo único que tienes que hacer es mover el rey,a fin de cuentas la montaña de piezas negra impone mucho,pero está inmovilizada...



Lo que ya no veo es lo de ganar; a menos que los tres alfiles pierdan la caabeza y dejen de controlar esa diagonal con el rey blanco en d7.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Mar 2017)

El único modo de que ganen las blancas es si las negras optan por suicidarse y dejan coronar el peón,no veo más ienso:

---------- Post added 17-mar-2017 at 12:20 ----------

Lo que dice el forero de arriba,vamos ::

---------- Post added 17-mar-2017 at 12:22 ----------

No,no,hay otro...Mover el rey hasta c6 avanzando el peón,no?

---------- Post added 17-mar-2017 at 12:24 ----------

No,imposible...::


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Mar 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Sería capaz de resolver este problema de ajedrez imposible de solucionar para una supercomputadora? - RT
> 
> 
> Dejad de haceros pajas y resolved este problema, por la gloria de la Guarde:
> ...



Mover el rey 50 movimientos son tablas, creo yo, en este caso


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Mar 2017)

Sí hay modo de ganar: llamas al árbitro y pides que descalifiquen al otro por jugar con tres alfiles.::

Cuando un patrón lógico no funciona, lo mejor es utilizar otro.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Mar 2017)

Es una puta mierda de problema; lo cual me lleva a pensar que cuando nosotros nos maravillarnos por algo que nos parece increíble basta con un simple aficionado en la materia para desengañarnos: juegan y se ríen con y de la ignorancia del populacho.


Problema mítico, eterno, el de Reti y los dos reyes y dos peones.


----------



## Gurney (17 Mar 2017)

Las negras coronaron 2 peones en casilla negra y los convirtieron en alfiles, para trollear a las blancas porque llevaban inmensa ventaja material. Es posición legal.

Tablas moviendo el rey por casillas blancas, el ala de dama está bloqueada, los alfiles no pueden atacar los peones.
La victoria sólo si las negras no controlan el punto c7.

Por cierto Roger Penrose es hermano de Jonathan Penrose, 10 veces campeón de Reino Unido de ajedrez.
Aquí entablando contra Fischer: Jonathan Penrose vs Robert James Fischer (1960)


----------



## Clavisto (17 Mar 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Las negras coronaron 2 peones en casilla negra y los convirtieron en alfiles, para trollear a las blancas porque llevaban inmensa ventaja material. Es posición legal.
> 
> Tablas moviendo el rey por casillas blancas, el ala de dama está bloqueada, los alfiles no pueden atacar los peones.
> La victoria sólo si las negras no controlan el punto c7.
> ...



Me sonaba mucho ese apellido.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2017 at 13:13 ----------

Veo que en ese mismo torneo derrotó a Tal, campeón del mundo por entonces, así que no era un tuercebotas, no...

---------- Post added 17-mar-2017 at 13:14 ----------

Foto de aquella partida:


----------



## Cuak Cuak (17 Mar 2017)

Al final cuál era la solución al problema? ¿Sacar tablas paseando el rey blanco por el tablero con la regla de las 50 jugadas? No creo que hayan montado esa composición para una solución tan tonta.


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Mar 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Al final cuál era la solución al problema? ¿Sacar tablas paseando el rey blanco por el tablero con la regla de las 50 jugadas? No creo que hayan montado esa composición para una solución tan tonta.



A ver, no os comáis la cabeza con el problema interpretándolo en clave de problema de ajedrez estándar, se trata tan sólo de un ejemplo de cómo una máquina puede considerar ganada una posición que es tablas en base a criterios materiales.

A veces pasa en partidas magistrales que se acuerdan tablas marcando la máquina +1 o +2, porque no hay forma de convertir esa ventaja en una victoria.

Son tablas y las blancas sólo ganan con ayuda del negro, no hay más.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (17 Mar 2017)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> A ver, no os comáis la cabeza con el problema interpretándolo en clave de problema de ajedrez estándar, se trata tan sólo de un ejemplo de cómo una máquina puede considerar ganada una posición que es tablas en base a criterios materiales.
> 
> A veces pasa en partidas magistrales que se acuerdan tablas marcando la máquina +1 o +2, porque no hay forma de convertir esa ventaja en una victoria.
> 
> Son tablas y las blancas sólo ganan con ayuda del negro, no hay más.



Pues o ese problema lo ha sacado Clavisto de una página muy mala, o sigue sin cuadrarme que la solución sea ésa. Si la solución es ésa, ¿para qué poner 3 alfiles en batería sobre la misma diagonal? ¿Para qué decir que las blancas podrían incluso ganar? ¿Para qué decir que las máquinas evalúan esa posición como ganadora para las negras cuando el Stockfish evalúa correctamente que son tablas?

PatoReloaded's Study

No sé, que nos diga Clavisto de dónde ha sacado esa mierda, porque todo lo que dice es falso.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Mar 2017)

Juegan blancas y hacen tablas:







---------- Post added 17-mar-2017 at 15:59 ----------




Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Pues o ese problema lo ha sacado Clavisto de una página muy mala, o sigue sin cuadrarme que la solución sea ésa. Si la solución es ésa, ¿para qué poner 3 alfiles en batería sobre la misma diagonal? ¿Para qué decir que las blancas podrían incluso ganar? ¿Para qué decir que las máquinas evalúan esa posición como ganadora para las negras cuando el Stockfish evalúa correctamente que son tablas?
> 
> PatoReloaded's Study
> 
> No sé, que nos diga Clavisto de dónde ha sacado esa mierda, porque todo lo que dice es falso.



Joder, ¿pero no has visto el enlace a Russia Today?

Es el escotoma o tú, amigo. Tú eliges.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (17 Mar 2017)

Ah vale, ahora lo he visto. Es del año 1988, eso lo explica todo. Edito: ah no, si es de ahora. Pues entonces me parece una gilipollez injustificada en 2017.


----------



## k098 (17 Mar 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Pues o ese problema lo ha sacado Clavisto de una página muy mala, o sigue sin cuadrarme que la solución sea ésa. Si la solución es ésa, ¿para qué poner 3 alfiles en batería sobre la misma diagonal? ¿Para qué decir que las blancas podrían incluso ganar? ¿Para qué decir que las máquinas evalúan esa posición como ganadora para las negras cuando el Stockfish evalúa correctamente que son tablas?
> 
> PatoReloaded's Study
> 
> No sé, que nos diga Clavisto de dónde ha sacado esa mierda, porque todo lo que dice es falso.



Ponen tres alfiles para que los motores se vuelvan locos calculando. Si pones uno se coscan enseguida. Está en muchas páginas ahora, por ejemplo, chessbase:

A chess problem holds the key to human consciousness? | ChessBase


----------



## Cuak Cuak (17 Mar 2017)

Pero si los engines no se vuelven locos, pruébalo. Los que se vuelven locos son ellos, que todavía no saben cómo ha evolucionado el software en los últimos años.


----------



## k098 (17 Mar 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Pero si los engines no se vuelven locos, pruébalo. Los que se vuelven locos son ellos, que todavía no saben cómo ha evolucionado el software en los últimos años.



No lo he probado con los actuales, pero en la noticia lo dice claramente:

True. Above is the calculation displayed by the oldest engine I have installed on my notebook. Fritz 13 scores the position as 31.72 pawns ahead for Black. On ChessBase India Sagar Shah checked it out with Houdini 5.01 Pro 64 bit, down to 34 ply in a four-line search. Result: 24.91 pawns ahead for Black.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Mar 2017)

k098 dijo:


> Ponen tres alfiles para que los motores se vuelvan locos calculando. Si pones uno se coscan enseguida. Está en muchas páginas ahora, por ejemplo, chessbase:
> 
> A chess problem holds the key to human consciousness? | ChessBase



Pero qué asco me dan los putos trucos.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (17 Mar 2017)

Stockfish lo resuelve ipso facto, por eso el problema es una chochez de viejuno anclado en los ochenta.


----------



## k098 (17 Mar 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> Pero qué asco me dan los putos trucos.



Son trucos con un propósito. Cómo puedes volver loca a una máquina de calcular, que calcula millones de variantes, pero un simple humano ajedrecista medio lo ve al toque. El efecto horizonte de los engines.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2017 at 16:14 ----------




Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Stockfish lo resuelve ipso facto, por eso el problema es una chochez de viejuno anclado en los ochenta.



No sé este problema, pero como aficionado al ajedrez por correspondencia, he jugado un montón de finales que el último stockfish, no el 8, sino el último build da como +1,70, +1,80, y está claro que son tablas muertas. De hecho le he visto fallar con el típico final de alfil malo contra peón de torre, que hasta una cabra sabe que son tablas, y sigue dando valoraciones incorrectas.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Mar 2017)




----------



## Ignadaptado (29 Mar 2017)

Test para saber qué tipo de jugador eres. Es el que hizo Nakamura en un vídeo que puso el Pato hace tiempo. Me ha salido jugador _natural _(Anand).

Naturals are well-rounded players who seek a healthy initiative, remain in control of their emotions and follow their intuition rather than constantly looking for exceptions to the rules of chess. A Natural seeks healthy openings and healthy positions. They don't usually win by trickery, but once they obtain an advantage they are all but unstoppable. Naturals place a high value on remaining calm and rarely get into time pressure or uncontrollable situations.


http://www.chesspersonality.com/


----------



## Cuak Cuak (29 Mar 2017)

No soporto ese test, ya lo hicimos el año pasado. A mí me salía "Mad Scientist" hace un año, y ahora lo hago y me sale "Champion". Yo es que no sé qué responder, porque en partidas rápidas de internet, que es lo que juego yo, tiro de intuición y no de cálculo. Pero habría que ver lo que hago en partidas lentas presenciales.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (29 Mar 2017)

Ruido de de sables en la FIDE:

Power struggle at the top of the chess world | ChessBase


----------



## Mary Celeste (29 Mar 2017)

Entro para recomendaros una película viejuna que, con sus muchas licencias, resume muy bien a mi juicio el espíritu del ajedrez de alto nivel de antes de la Guerra y de la FIDE. Los tiempos de Alekhine y todo eso. También da una pasada por encima a las psicosis que han aquejado a muchos de los grandes. Yo la vi de crío y me encantó, y la acabo de ver y sigue tieniendo mucho encanto. 







DepositFiles

Está basada en una historia de Stefan Zweig.


----------



## Cosmopolita (3 Abr 2017)

En Odessa he visto esto:






Enviado desde mi XT1072 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuak Cuak (7 Abr 2017)

Está liderando el Open de Dubai un MI español de 20 años al que acusan de hacer trampas. ¿No será nuestro LOLEANTE?

Spanish IM Leads In Dubai; Organizers Expel Suspected Cheater - Chess.com

---------- Post added 07-abr-2017 at 20:51 ----------

Ah no, no le acusan a él, se refieren a otro sancionado. El titular está hecho con mala hostia.


----------



## Clavisto (15 May 2017)

[youtube]DYBvL4ojDh4[/youtube]


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (15 May 2017)

Grande Tal


----------



## Clavisto (15 May 2017)

Manitou2 dijo:


> Grande Tal



¿Te has fijado como mueve las piezas, como si ellas mismas se dieran el último empujón?

Me ha recordado cuando deslizas las cañas por la barra del bar.


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (16 May 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Te has fijado como mueve las piezas, como si ellas mismas se dieran el último empujón?
> 
> Me ha recordado cuando deslizas las cañas por la barra del bar.



Sí, con mucha decisión, con mucha fuerza. He visto simultaneas de otros GM actuales pero nada que ver, Tal impresiona mas.

Tiene aspecto de genio loco, verdad ? Como él mismo decía : " si prohibieran el ajedrez, me haría contrabandista "

Ya no hay ajedrecistas con personalidad e ideas propias. Los años 60 y 70 fueron la época dorada del ajedrez.


----------



## Clavisto (16 May 2017)

Manitou2 dijo:


> Sí, con mucha decisión, con mucha fuerza. He visto simultaneas de otros GM actuales pero nada que ver, Tal impresiona mas.
> 
> Tiene aspecto de genio loco, verdad ? Como él mismo decía : " si prohibieran el ajedrez, me haría contrabandista "
> 
> Ya no hay ajedrecistas con personalidad e ideas propias. Los años 60 y 70 fueron la época dorada del ajedrez.



Tiene pintas de bebedor, fumador y mujeriego. Lo que fue.

Es el Bukowski del ajedrez: habrá otros mejores, sin duda, pero él, siendo quizá el mayor genio de todos, es el más cercano a nosotros


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (30 May 2017)

Hoy comienza en Minsk el Europeo individual, un torneo que contará con la participación de 171 GMs
El mejor registro de un español es el 2º puesto de David Antón en 2014.

Los participantes españoles son:

30	GM	Anton Guijarro David	2660	
61	GM	Salgado Lopez Ivan	2627	
91	GM	Lopez Martinez Josep Manuel	2597	
118	IM	Santos Latasa Jaime	2567
135	GM	Forcen Esteban Daniel	2545
139	GM	Alonso Rosell Alvar	2536	
142	GM	Alsina Leal Daniel	2530	
191	IM	Santos Ruiz Miguel	2473	
232	IM	Matnadze Ana	2413
233	IM	Vega Gutierrez Sabrina	2413

Y los mejores jugadores del ranking inicial:

1	GM	Navara David	CZE	2739
2	GM	Andreikin Dmitry	RUS	2723
3	GM	Jakovenko Dmitry	RUS	2718
4	GM	Kryvoruchko Yuriy	UKR	2714
5	GM	Matlakov Maxim	RUS	2714
6	GM	Jobava Baadur	GEO	2713
7	GM	Ponomariov Ruslan	UKR	2712
8	GM	Leko Peter	HUN	2703
9	GM	Naiditsch Arkadij	AZE	2700
10	GM	Rodshtein Maxim	ISR	2698


----------



## Cazarr (30 May 2017)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> 191	IM	Santos Ruiz Miguel	2473
> 232	IM	*Matnadze Ana* 2413
> 233	IM	Vega Gutierrez Sabrina	2413









Como no quiero echarme a la Georgia barcelonesa encima, por si acaso, iré con ella. ::


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (30 May 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Como no quiero echarme a la Georgia barcelonesa encima, por si acaso, iré con ella. ::



Es muy cansina ya la tonta de las manzanas. Me quedo con Sabrina Vega mientras Anna Cramling no cumpla la mayoría de edad.


----------



## Clavisto (30 May 2017)

David Antón acaba de follarse a este chortina:








Joderos, betillas.


----------



## Edu.R (30 May 2017)

David Antón se merece algo más, joder.


----------



## Clavisto (1 Jun 2017)

Al loro con la partida que ayer se marcó Ivanchuk en el Capablanca:

ChessBomb Arena


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Jun 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> David Antón se merece algo más, joder.



Mientras sepa tocar bien la polla...

Enviado desde mi XT1072 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (1 Jun 2017)

Jeje, Clavisto, yo también la monitoricé pero no me pareció apropiado manchar el hilo con ese engendro.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2017 at 22:25 ----------

Antón ha empezado regular: ganó la primera ronda al engendro, ganó en la segunda debiendo perder, y ha perdido hoy la 3ª.
2 puntos sobre 3 posibles, pero con malas sensaciones.

Como va la hispano-georgiana-barcelonesa-melafo?


----------



## Edu.R (1 Jun 2017)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Mientras sepa tocar bien la polla...
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1072 mediante Tapatalk



David Antón me pide ROLLO y accedo. No te digo más. :o :o


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (2 Jun 2017)

Chess-Results Server Chess-results.com - European Individual Chess Championship 2017

2.5/3 Miguel Santos
2/3 Alsina, Alonso, Anton, Superlópez
1.5/3 Salgado, Matnadze, Vega, Forcen
1/3 Jaime Santos

Hoy rivales de renombre: Alvar Alonso/Peter Leko y Ponomariov/Dani Alsina






_El imberbe Miguel Santos_

Miguel Santos en la primera ronda ganó a un 1500, pero en las rondas 2 y 3 ha sacado 1.5/2 contra dos GM de 2600.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Jun 2017)

Una DELICIOSA (y extensísima) entrevista al viejo Spassky (2016):

_Boris Spassky vive en un casa pequeñísima en la planta baja de un edificio. La parada de metro más próxima a su casa es la de Ryasansky Prospekt, pero aún así está a mucha distancia. Al lado de muchos libros de historia sobre la Rusia de los zares ha colocado un retrato del joven Bobby Fischer. Miramos la foto y Boris Vasilevich nos contempla a nosotros. Se sonríe casi imperceptiblemente. Por fuera hay silencio. Una linterna ilumina el temporal de nieve; la gente anda por la calle con los cuellos de sus abrigos subidos. Boris Spassky no se dará la vuelta para mirar la ventana ni una sola vez durante las próximas tres horas._


*Todas putas*

_¿Qué clase de guerra?

Me estoy divorciando de mi esposa francesa. Salgo con la piel entera, pero perderé toda mi fortuna.

¿Todo?

Sí, todo. Quizá pueda salvar el archivo de ajedrez. Mi esposa francesa me lo está poniendo difícil y mi hijo francés también. Nadie dice directamente "no". Suelen utilizar formulaciones como: "Ven a buscarlo". Pero eso, en las condiciones físicas en las que me encuentro, eso es complicadito_


*Pawn Sacrifice*

_¿Qué es lo que no le gustó?

Todavía recuerdo exactamente cómo era todo en aquel entonces. Mentalmente estoy totalmente en forma. Lo que he visto era una obra, un espectáculo, con algún suplente.

Es sorprendente la manera como Ud. lo expresa.

Realmente era tan artificial todo...

¿Lo hizo bien al menos el actor que le representó a Ud.?

¡No que yo sepa!

¿Y Fischer?

Tampoco han dado en el clavo con él. El actor que lo representaba ponía los ojos en blanco, pero Fischer nunca hacía semajante cosa. También la estatura, los gestos, el comportamiento... nada pegaba. En la película no había intriga y eso cuando era lo más importante, el hecho de que yo estuviera dispuesto a seguir jugando, simplemente lo omitieron. ¡Podría haber dado por terminado el duelo y marcharme como vencedor tal y cual!_


*Fischer*

_¿Por qué Fischer le trataba con tanto cariño a Ud.?

Yo sentía comprensión por él, compasión y eso a pesar de que pensaba que todos los grandes maestros rusos que eran agentes de la KGB. Odiaba a los comunistas y a los judíos...

Y eso que él mismo era judío.

Por parte de madre, pero se consideraba alemán. Alguna vez le pregunté: "Bobby, soy ruso, ¿por qué soy tu amigo?"

¿Y qué respondió?

Se cerró en callar. Fischer se comportaba de manera paradójica. Retó al orden mundial como luchador en solitario. El 11 de septiembre se murieron personas inocentes, pero él estaba de parte de los terroristas y con eso atrajo la aversión de la gente. Para los islandeses era un héroe no obstante. No temían a los Estados Unidos. Respondieron que toda Islandia le seguiría a la cárcel a Fischer si se atreviesen a detener a un ciudadano de su país. Es una persona con un destino trágico. Eso ya lo tenía bien claro cuando le vi por primera vez._


*Korchnoi*

_En el libro de Zagainov se puede leer que en Kiev en 1968, en su duelo contra Korchnoi hay una cita de Ud. diciendo: "Ya sabía desde el primer día que iba a ganar porque Korchnoi había acudido con su mujer. Yo sin embargo, me había traído a dos rubias. Tenía mucho lío y eso tenía efecto positivo sobre mí. Es imprescindible tener un impulso que venga desde fuera".

Lo de las rubias es verdad. Quizá incluso eran más que dos. Pero durante el duelo me fue imposible decidir cuál era la que más me gustaba para entusiasmarme tanto que luego gané la partida. No. La verdad es que en seguida sabía que iba a vencer a Korchnoi sin problema. A partir de un momento dado ya no le aguantaba. Fue la primera vez que Korchnoi sufrió en su propio cuerpo lo que significa que el oponente te odie. Normalmente solía ser al revés.

¿Cómo llegó a tanto?

Es muy simple: Korchnoi comenzaba a molestarme al jugar. Siempre cuando el reloj corría para mi, él hacía muecas y resoplaba. Pero lo más asqueroso era que comenzaba a rasgar la mesa con las uñas. Hay personas que no pueden con este sonido. Si Korchnoi quería ofrecer las tablas llamaba al árbitro y le dejaba el recado, a pesar de que me tenía enfrente y me podría haber comentado directamente a mí lo que quería decirme.

Sus trucos también le daban mucho la lata a Tigran Petrosian. Dicen que Petrosian y él se daban patatadas por debajo de la mesa. Vasiukov también comentó que Korchnoi le había dado patadas. Tras el duelo le pregunté a Tigran qué le había pasado a Korchnoi. Me respondió: "¿Korchnoi? Se comporta como si estuviese en la guardería infantil. Karpov, en cambio es bueno". Entonces Anatoly aún no era campeón del mundo.

Korchnoi nunca llegó a ser campeón del mundo. ¿Con razón?

Con el 100 % de razón. No tiene nada en absoluto por lo que destacaría ajedrecísticamente._


*Tal*

_¿Por qué Tal?

Analizamos una posición en la que había sacrificado piezas por la izquierda y por la derecha. Le comenté: "¡Misha, si eso es una tontería!" Levantó los hombros y respondió: "Lo sé. Pero me gusta". Esa frase da testimonio del estilo de Tal_


*El tabaco*

_¿Qué clase de historia fue esa?

Ocurrió en Linares en 1983. Estaba jugando la partida decisiva contra Yasser Seirawan. Yo estaba fumando y tomando café todo el rato. La partida se aplazó. Camino del hotel perdí la consciencia y me di un golpe con la cabeza contra el suelo de marmol.

¡Vaya! ¿Por qué se desmayó?

Mi organismo había tenido demasiado tabaco y cafeina y me dijo "¡para de una vez!" Cuando recuperé la conscienca estaba tumbado sobre la cama. Colocaba las piezas de la partida aplazada sobre el tablero y a la mañana siguiente metí en apuros a Seirawan. Gracias a este triunfo logré adelantar a Karpov y me conseguí el primer puesto.

¿Y entonces Ud. dejó de fumar?

Solo más tarde, en 1975. Había perdido contra el gran maestro austríaco Andreas Dückstein en una posición que en prinicipio había sido favorable para mí. Estaba rumiando cómo podría hacer para convertir esa derrota en un triunfo y me acordé del sabio consejo de mi madre: "¡Déja ya de fumar!"

¿Y cómo siguió la cosa?

¡Desde aquel día no he vuelto a fumar ni un solo cigarillo! Primero era bastante difícil, soñaba muy a menudo con que estaba fumando. Me despertaba sobresaltado y pensé con alegría: ¡Que suerte! ¡Si solo ha sido un sueño!_


*Botvinnik*

_Botvinnik era una persona complicada.

En una ocasión me pidió acompañarle a ver al secretario de la Dirección del Distrito de Kuybeshev para apoyar a la viuda de Ragozin en un asunto de vivienda. En el camino comenzó una coversación. "Me gustaría recordarte la antigua verdad de Savelich. Cuando la situación llegó a ser desesperada Grinyov dijo: "¿Padrecito, qué más da? Escupe y bésale la mano al malvado" [Pushkin, "La hija del capitán"] Era humillante tener que escuchar eso. ¡Y encima en mi país! No tengo porque aguantar algo así. Pero Botvinnik tenía todo un repertorio de semajentes trucos y era muy cuco. Contaba con su preparación especial psicológica.

¿De qué manera?

Cuando participaba en el mundial de 1948 en el que también jugaba Keres, advirtió a su gente que coleccionaran material comprometido sobre Paul. Keres habían participado en torneos en los terrenos de Alemania durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Keres era un profesional y era difícil ganar dinero durante la guerra. Así que Mikel le había encontrado su punto flaco. La primera mitad del Campeonato del Mundo se disputó en La Haya y la segunda en Moscú. Paul y su esposa Maria Augustovna hablaron durante mucho tiempo para decidir sí todavía ldebían seguir saludando a Botvinnik o no.

¿Cómo se decidieron?

Le saludaban como siempre. Habían decido no hacer el papel del Tribunal Supremo. Existe un Tribunal Supremo y el máximo juez ya lo decidirá. No quedan impunes este tipo de accciones._


*Incorporaciones rugientes por las carreteras de Europa*

_Me encantaba viajar en coche por Europa. Me gustaba mucho visitar las ciudades pequeñas. Tuve conversaciones con la gente, incluso con los polícias en la calle. Tenía un estilo de conducir rápido. En Polonia me pusieron una multa por exceso de velocidad - casi 100 marcos. Procuré negociar: "Señor inspector. Eso es mucho dinero. No tengo tanto". Me contestó: "Querido conductor del coche, vas a pagar..." Pero también hubo experiencias tristes. Participé en un torneo en Palma de Mallorca junto con Petrosian y Korchnoi. Volvimos a casa vía París. Viviamos en las afueras, cerca del Bosque de Vincennes, sobre el que Shakespeare escribió algo. Petrosian y Korchnoi sacaron unos papelitos en los que tenían apuntados lo que debían comprar. Volaron por las tiendas y buscaron chaquetas y pantalones.

¿Usted no?

Tenía otra idea mejor. En los Campos Elíseos había visto un guapísimo Citroën blanco. Así que entré y me lo compré. Con algo así en su momento se marchó Fantomas volando. En una película famosa puso el pie en el acelerador y se fue a toda marcha..._


*Borracheras*

_Son interesantes los amigos que tiene Ud.: Romashin, Rebnikov…

Rebnikov amaba al ajedrez más que a cualquier otra cosa. No se puede ni imaginar lo popular que era en Moscú. En una ocasión estábamos en un portal tomando vodka de la botella con dos policías.

¿De la botella?

Entonces no teníamos vasos.

¿Solía beber vodka directamente de la botella?

Solía ocurrir, sí. En esos casos tenía que irme a casa a cuatro patas._


*Castro y el Che*

_Cuando jugaba los torneos en La Habana, ¿conversó con Fidel Castro?

No. Ya me había enterado de las travesuras. Procuraba mantenerme al margen de él. Cuando el equipo nacional de la URSS ganó el Campeonato del Mundo en Cuba, la dirección de la delegación me ordenó reunirme con Castro. Lo hice "a mi manera".

¿Qué signfica eso?

¡Que me fui corriendo! Y lo mismo cuando Fidel Castro se presentó ante una muchedumbre de gente. Eso de cinco horas de "¡Patria o muerte! ¡Venceremos!" simplemente superaba mis fuerzas. Che Guevara, por el contrario, sí me gustaba. Le gustaba el ajedrez. Se acercaba a la sala de juego acompañado por unos guardaespaldas para observar lo que estaba pasando por los tableros. Se le podía notar en la cara que verdaderamente le gustaba. Pero no hablaba con nosotros._



Enlace a la primera parte de la entrevista (son 4):

Entrevista con Boris Spassky (I) | ChessBase


----------



## Gurney (6 Jun 2017)

Tremenda entrevista, Clavisto!
Spassky es uno de los campeones más infravalorados, y a nivel personal, es de los más interesantes.

PS: Antón en 6ª posición en el Europeo, con empaque y mala hostia y cagándose en todo en incorporaciones: 
Chess-Results Server Chess-results.com - European Individual Chess Championship 2017
ChessBomb Arena

PPS: Ha empezado el Norway Chess, Magnus gana a So: ChessBomb Arena


----------



## Buster (6 Jun 2017)

Antón ha hecho una magnífica partida contra Bosiocic. Mover la dama a G5 ofreciendo el alfil como regalo envenenado fue magistral.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (6 Jun 2017)

Buster dijo:


> Antón ha hecho una magnífica partida contra Bosiocic. Mover la dama a G5 ofreciendo el alfil como regalo envenenado fue magistral.



¿La inmortal de David Antón? Europeo Absoluto (Anton vs Bosiocic) - YouTube


----------



## Cuak Cuak (6 Jun 2017)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> ¿La inmortal de David Antón? Europeo Absoluto (Anton vs Bosiocic) - YouTube



Estoy hasta la polla ya de Pepe Cuenca. Se lo ha creído demasiado y cada vez va forzando más esos berridos de locutor deportivo con bromitas cargantes a lo Andrés Montes. Si Chess24 no se da cuenta a tiempo, podría acabar convirtiéndose en una página rancia (de hecho, ya lo es porque no mejoran esa interfaz ni a la de 3). Luego ponen a cualquier GM panchito como Julio Granda y la gente ve el vídeo 10 veces más.


----------



## Buster (6 Jun 2017)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> ¿La inmortal de David Antón? Europeo Absoluto (Anton vs Bosiocic) - YouTube



Yo estuve viendo la partida en directo:

[youtube]KjsHhaYpDMA[/youtube]

El sacrificio de torre de Iván Salgado también brutal.


----------



## Gurney (6 Jun 2017)

David Antón apretando a Kuzubov (movimiento 49, va con negras).
Si gana se pone líder, seguramente con alguno más, pero mandando.


----------



## Clavisto (8 Jun 2017)

Da gusto ver jugar a Carlsen. Es tan lógico que te obliga a creer en el Orden.


----------



## Buster (11 Jun 2017)

¿Qué me decís de la partida que ha enfrentado a Levon Aronian contra Magnus Carlsen?

Aronian comentó que la jugada A3 la tenía preparada desde el 2003, o sea, desde hace más de una década.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (11 Jun 2017)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Qué me decís de la partida que ha enfrentado a Levon Aronian contra Magnus Carlsen?
> 
> Aronian comentó que la jugada A3 la tenía preparada desde el 2003, o sea, desde hace más de una década.



¿A ti desde cuándo te interesa el ajedrez? No recuerdo haberte visto en estos hilos antes. Por cierto, se escribe a3, no A3.


----------



## Buster (11 Jun 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> ¿A ti desde cuándo te interesa el ajedrez? No recuerdo haberte visto en estos hilos antes. Por cierto, se escribe a3, no A3.



Pues repasa el hilo porque no es la primera ni la segunda vez que comento.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (11 Jun 2017)

¿Entonces por qué no te has apuntado nunca a los torneos burbujistas? 

Por cierto, que este verano no estaría mal ir preparando otro.


----------



## Buster (11 Jun 2017)

Me gusta mucho el ajedrez pero no tengo el nivel suficiente para participar en un torneo.


----------



## Tio_Serio (11 Jun 2017)

Yo nivel tengo un par de éstos. Para los torneos de burbuja lo que importa son las ganas de pasarlo bien.


----------



## Cosmopolita (12 Jun 2017)

Durante el vuelo de regreso de Odessa (Ucrania) estuve viendo la película "El Caso Fischer" con Toby Maguire como Bobby. En general la película está bastante bien. Lo peor: Macguire no convence como Fischer, sobre todo por altura. Fischer medía casi 185cm mientras Toby 170cm. Mucho mejor Bobby niño, adolescente y con 19 años (vestido de traje y abrigo luce muy bien). Me ha gustado detalle de la llamada de Kissinger. El personaje de Paul Marshall bien interpretado. Liev Schreiber como Spassky es la mejor interpretación de toda la película. Aspecto y físico y acento ruso hablado en inglés ganan de calle.






Enviado desde mi XT1072 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clavisto (17 Jun 2017)

[youtube]ezO8u69boj0[/youtube][youtube]w0UJ52Gw5W4[/youtube]


----------



## Clavisto (1 Jul 2017)

[youtube]MHaJ1le-J-A[/youtube]


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (1 Jul 2017)

Estoy de visita en el torneo de Montcada (la Montcada catalana) donde esta jugando una de las fulanas del Divis y está toda la tropa (menos los buenos)

El novio, Sabrina Vega y unos mocosos. Pues bien a uno de los niños (que a lo mejor es MI) he estado a punto de darle una ostia. No paraba de hacer bromitas y dar por culo el subnormal en la puerta entorpeciendo a todo el mundo.

Que ganas tengo de liarla en un torneo de ajedrez joder. Que ganas.

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clavisto (1 Jul 2017)

[youtube]oii4PlhB_VM[/youtube]

Mikhail Botvinnik - Max Euwe (Blind Snelschaken) 1963 - YouTube


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (1 Jul 2017)

Los ajedrecistas de antes, tenían mucha más clase, y el ajedrez en general, a juzgar por estos vídeos, también. Era considerado algo sofisticado.

Alekhine siempre llevaba a su gato " Chess "y lo soltaba en el tablero para joder a Capablanca jaja.Y Max Euwe si no me equivoco fue un gran matemático.

Igual que el cabezón del Carlsen o los nerds de Caruana y demás con sus prearreglos.

Al final, la época decadente en la que vivimos tiene su reflejo en todo, y el ajedrez no es una excepción.


----------



## Clavisto (1 Jul 2017)

He intentado colgar un vídeo de una partida a la ciega entre Botvinnik y Euwe y no sale.

Teclead Botwinnik Euwe en Youtube y lo veis.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2017 at 21:37 ----------

Me da una envidia negra la SERIEDAD de aquellos años.


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (1 Jul 2017)

Uf, Botwinnik era un hueso duro de roer.

La ùnica vez que se enfrentó a Fischer, fue cuando ya había pasado su mejor momento y el joven Bobby empezaba a despuntar.

Llegaron a una posición de pocos peones, más favorable para Fischer. La partida se aplazó. Fisher estudió los posibles finales por su cuenta, mientras que Botwinnik contaba con un séquito de GM rusos para trazar un plan.

Al final la partida acabó tablas, con Fisher cabreado (o eso cuentan), porque le tenía unas ganas tremendas al ruso.

Mikhail Botvinnik vs Robert James Fischer (1962)
(blancas no comen en g6 y " regalan " el peón de h en 52#)

Respecto al video Botwinnik - Euke, está claro que si quieres destacar, tienes que saber jugar a ciegas.


----------



## Clavisto (1 Jul 2017)

Aquella partida de Varna es una de mis favoritas.

La carrera de Fischer fue tan corta, tan juvenil y tan a trompicones que muchos respiraron aliviados cuando se fue.


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (1 Jul 2017)

te juegas una partida, Clavisto ?

por los viejos tiempos


----------



## Clavisto (1 Jul 2017)

Manitou2 dijo:


> te juegas una partida, Clavisto ?
> 
> por los viejos tiempos



Estoy en la cama, reventado, agotado, muy muy muy cansado... Voy a desconectar, a ver si me duermo, aunque supongo que no será bastante con un intento. 

Otro día, amigo.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Jul 2017)

_El escritor Fernando Arrabal ha participado en una exhibición de simultáneas en el Festival de Lagorce. "El Altamira francés, con rinocerontes", describe. Seis victorias, tablas en dos ocasiones y dos derrotas. A sus 82 años ha jugado en una silla de ruedas, adornada con flores, presentándose como una combinación del tribuno Mesala de 'Ben Hur' y Janis Joplin. Era escoltado por una hermosa Sabina, su "samaritana"_ (Junio de 2015)











El arquitecto del pánico | El Rey ahogado | Blogs | elmundo.es


----------



## Cosmopolita (25 Jul 2017)

Conduzco las negras, acabo demover alfil blanco de e4 a c6.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Jul 2017)

Kasparov vuelve en San Luis (24 de agosto) para jugar el Blitz y el Rápido del Torneo, no así el Clásico en el que sí estará Carlsen.


----------



## Gurney (25 Jul 2017)

Cosmopolita, yo con blancas movería (al toque) Dd3.
Pero se ve equilibrado (vamos, para poder perder con ambos colores).

---------- Post added 25-jul-2017 at 20:03 ----------

Por cierto, estoy con este libro de Keres:







Y anoche vi esta partida horrible por parte de Alekhine...puta botella.

Paul Keres vs Alexander Alekhine (1937) "Keresene"


----------



## Clavisto (2 Ago 2017)

Hoy comienza el Sinquefeld, el Linares-Wimbledon de esta época, que diría Leontxo Cabezaborradora:

Sinquefield Cup | Grand Chess Tour


----------



## Clavisto (2 Ago 2017)

[youtube]0LMCMQ02r5Y[/youtube]

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 20:35 ----------

Qué guapa la 10ª jugada de Aronian. Cuando juega a tope me recuerda a Fischer.


----------



## Gurney (9 Ago 2017)

ChessBomb Arena

Van por el movimiento 13, alucinante la apertura con clavadas varias.


----------



## Clavisto (14 Ago 2017)

En hora y media dará comienzo el torneo de rápidas de Sant Louis, Kasparav incluido:

Watch Live | Grand Chess Tour


Participantes:

Fabiano Caruana • Sergey Karjakin • Hikaru Nakamura 

• Viswanathan Anand • Ian Nepomniachtchi • Levon Aronian 

• David Navara • Le Quang Liem • Lenier Dominguez • Garry Kasparov


----------



## Gurney (14 Ago 2017)

Quién no va con Kasparov?


----------



## Clavisto (14 Ago 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Quién no va con Kasparov?



Estando Karkakajakin por medio, yo.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2017 at 20:07 ----------

Aronian está echando semblante de Rocco Siffredi.


----------



## Ignadaptado (14 Ago 2017)

Que le den a Kasparov, yo con Vishy.


----------



## Clavisto (14 Ago 2017)

Tablas de Kasparov (con blancas). Cagadón INCREÍBLE de Caruana con partida ganada ante el chino. Qué carita se le ha quedado. Y Aronian barre del tablero al adorable autista Navara, que con una sonrisa ha aceptado el previsible mate final y se ha puesto a colocar las piezas, como todo buen chico derrotado debe hacer. Aronian, estupefacto, se ha puesto a colocar las suyas para no dejarle solo. Anand pierde con “Red Bull” Nakamura y los otros dos, tablas.


----------



## Gurney (15 Ago 2017)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Que le den a Kasparov, yo con Vishy.




Garry Kasparov vs Viswanathan Anand (1995) "Home Cookin'"


----------



## Clavisto (15 Ago 2017)

Tablas de Kasparov (con negras) en una dramática partida con Nakamura: el Kasparov no ya de hace 30 años sino el de su retirada no hubiera dejado escapar una posición como la que tenía en la jugada 19 después de una extrañísima apertura del japonés nacionalizado useño. Y después ha podido hasta perder.

La edad no pasa en balde.

El amigo Navara sigue jugando hasta el mate y recolocando las piezas. Caruana no ha sido tan gentil como Aronian y se ha largado sin ayudarle.




Y tablas insulsas con blancas frente el cubano Domínguez.

Nuestro hombre Navara ha hecho sus primeras tablas con el ralenco de Nepomniachtchi, que cagándose en todo se ha ido al no tener más que tablas perpetuas después de desperdiciar una posición ganadora de libro. El muy cabrón juega a la velocidad del rayo y se levantaba de la silla después de hacer cada una de sus jugadas para no aguantar la sobria compostura de nuestro David, que ya estaba perdido tras las diez primeras jugadas. Pero el sobraete, quizá pensando que a ese gilipollas le ganaba con la chorra, ha cometido un gambazo y nuestro educadísimo David lo ha visto.

Después, como siempre, se ha quedado colocando las piezas de los dos.





David Navara:

Grandmaster on Vimeo


----------



## Gurney (15 Ago 2017)

No he visto la partida contra Nakamura, pero las otras 2 tablas han sido muy sólidas. Creo que Kasparov podría volver a la élite y amenazar la puntuación ELO de Carlsen. No creo que le ganara un match por la corona.
Sería entonces cuando Bobby saldría de las sombras y planteara una madre de todas las batallas, con el premio a pagar en BitCoins.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2017 at 00:50 ----------

PS: Me cago en el puto asperger de Navara, nuestro caballo es G.K.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2017 at 00:51 ----------

Al menos en este torneo.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (29 Ago 2017)

Bellón se cisca en Ochoa y pasa a tener bandera SWE.

No sabe ná...


----------



## Clavisto (29 Ago 2017)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Bellón se cisca en Ochoa y pasa a tener bandera SWE.
> 
> No sabe ná...



¿Bellón con los suecos? ¿pero no tiene ya cien años?

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 22:25 ----------

[youtube]dISuS5aAvE0[/youtube]


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (29 Ago 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Bellón con los suecos? ¿pero no tiene ya cien años?



67 años. De hecho, es el GM español vivo más viejo.

Ya llevaba muchos años de entrenador de la selección femenina sueca, pero esta vez en el enésimo desencuentro con la FEDA ha anunciado que se pasa a Suecia.

Uno de los nuestros. Junto con Alfredo Landa y López Vázquez, seguirá siendo el máximo referente del follasuequismo patrio.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Ago 2017)

Cuando encuentro a Bellón me acuerdo de Ljubojevic

[youtube]tpbQSp82__0[/youtube]


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (3 Sep 2017)

Ha comenzado la Copa del Mundo de ajedrez, en Tbilisi, Georgia. La competición finalizará el día 27.

La Copa del Mundo es una eliminatoria de 128 participantes, que da dos plazas al Torneo de Candidatos.

Entre los participantes destacan, por primera vez, el vigente Campeón del Mundo Magnus Carlsen y el ya clasificado para el Torneo de Candidatos Sergey Karjakin.

Los tres representantes españoles serán Paco Vallejo (#31), David Antón (#58) e Iván Salgado (#82).

Los cruces de la primera y segunda ronda:

Vallejo - Khartikheyan, el ganador se enfrentará previsiblemente a Tomashevshky
Jobava - Salgado, el ganador se enfrentará previsiblemente a Yu Yangyi
Antón - Bruzón, el ganador se enfrentará previsiblemente a Nakamura


----------



## Cosmopolita (3 Sep 2017)

Mirad lo que tengo, es un regalo.












Enviado desde mi XT1072 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clavisto (3 Sep 2017)

¿Qué hace Carlsen jugando la Copa del Mundo?


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (3 Sep 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Qué hace Carlsen jugando la Copa del Mundo?



Se aburre el chico. O eso o necesita dinero.

Vallejo *1-0* Karthikeyan
Jobava *1/2* Salgado
Bruzón *1-0* Antón

A destacar derrota de Wei Yi con negras.


----------



## Clavisto (3 Sep 2017)

Amos, no me jodas, Wei Yi...








Mañana te lo tienes que comer. Tú verás lo que cenas.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (3 Sep 2017)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Mirad lo que tengo, es un regalo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los locos 90. Yo he de tener por ahí (*en una caja*) uno como este



Spoiler












Y otro como este:



Spoiler


----------



## Tio_Serio (3 Sep 2017)

Yo tengo uno de esos comprado en Oxford hace unos años. Cuando lo pones a máxima dificultad, juega a lo Klavistoff: empieza a pasar el tiempo, y más tiempo, y sigues esperando..


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (4 Sep 2017)

Tablas de Nepomniachtchi en 9 para ir mañana a las rápidas.

Carlsen, Magnus vs. Balogun, Oluwafemi | Copa del Mundo | 2017 | chess24.com
El seguimiento cada día a partir de las 13.00 con nuestros amigos dicharacheros.

-----

Salgado *1/2* Jobava, se van a las rápidas.
 
-----

Vallejo con -1.2 en un final de 3p+a+t vs 3p+a+t pero su rival tiene los peones de un flanco muy avanzados. Le valen tablas para pasar ronda.

Antón sufriendo mucho, necesita ganar sí o sí y intentará atracar a Bruzón en los apuros.

Los latinoamericanos: Bachmann out, Flores, Mareco, Cordova y Krysa parece que van a perder también.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Sep 2017)

Mi chino está ganando una partida que tuvo muerta. 

Qué bueno es mi chino...


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (4 Sep 2017)

Kharthikeyan* 1-0* Vallejo, y se van a las rápidas.
Antón* 1/2* Bruzón, Antón *out*

-----

Sorpresas notables:

Karjakin, Wei Yi, Nepomniachtchi, Ivanchuk a las rápidas

Ponomariov *out*


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (5 Sep 2017)

Semirrápidas:

Vallejo *1-0* Kharthikeyan
Jobava *1/2* Salgado

-----

Kharthikeyan *1/2* Vallejo, Vallejo pasa a la 2a ronda, contra el ganador del Tomashevsky/Antipov
Salgado *1/2* Jobava, se van al blitz

-----

Jobava *1-0* Salgado
Salgado *1-0* Jobava

Estas dos últimas partidas han sido a 10+10, las siguientes a 5+3


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (5 Sep 2017)

Salgado *out*


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (6 Sep 2017)

Partidas interesantes de hoy:

Grischuk (+0.35) Cori
Ivanchuk *1/2* Duda
Aronian *1/2* Hou Yifan
*Vallejo **1/2* Tomashevsky
Nakamura *1/2* Bruzón

Los colores están cambiados, son con los que jugarán mañana.

Anand está palmando


----------



## Ignadaptado (7 Sep 2017)

Anand y Kariakin fuera.

Y el cabrón de Carlsen con un parcial de 4-0.

Vallejo ha pasado.


----------



## Clavisto (7 Sep 2017)

¿Alguien tiene el cuadro completo?


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (7 Sep 2017)

Anand *out*, y si va a quedar fuera del candidatos después de casi 25 años.
Karjakin *out*, pero jugará el candidatos por ser el vigente subcampeón del mundo

Grischuk *1-1* Cori
Ivanchuk *1-1* Duda
Aronian *1-1* Hou Yifan
*Vallejo **1.5-0.5* Tomashevsky
Nakamura *1-1* Bruzón

A Vallejo le espera, pasado mañana, el ganador del Wesley So/Mathias Bluebaum (1-1)

---------- Post added 07-sep-2017 at 17:17 ----------

Chess World Cup 2017 - Wikipedia


----------



## Clavisto (7 Sep 2017)

Pues hay un Kramnik - Ivanchuk en la próxima ronda, si Basilio no la caga en las rápidas de mañana.

Te cagas.


----------



## Gurney (7 Sep 2017)

Es curioso, han jugado muchísimo entre sí, pero en los últimos tiempos muy pocas partidas a ritmo clásico.
CHESSGAMES.COM * Chess game search engine

Recuerdo esta partida en la última ronda del Candidatos, Kramnik tenía que ganar.

Vassily Ivanchuk vs Vladimir Kramnik (2013)


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (8 Sep 2017)

Tendremos el Kramnik-Ivanchuk

Wei Yi ha caído eliminado ante Richard Rapport


----------



## Clavisto (8 Sep 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Es curioso, han jugado muchísimo entre sí, pero en los últimos tiempos muy pocas partidas a ritmo clásico.
> CHESSGAMES.COM * Chess game search engine
> 
> Recuerdo esta partida en la última ronda del Candidatos, Kramnik tenía que ganar.
> ...



Y en la ronda anterior le había ganado a Carlsen con negras.


----------



## Ignadaptado (8 Sep 2017)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Wei Yi ha caído eliminado ante Richard Rapport



Clavisto no gana para disgustos.


----------



## Clavisto (8 Sep 2017)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Clavisto no gana para disgustos.



Confío en que su fanatismo comunista le haga salir de este bache. De todas formas un jugador como Rapport era uno de los peores rivales para él.


----------



## Gurney (8 Sep 2017)

Vallejo juega en 16avos contra So.







Creo que le va a pedir el peluquín a Anand...anda derroído capilarmente.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2017 at 23:08 ----------

El Cuadro: Pairings Tree


----------



## Clavisto (8 Sep 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Vallejo juega en 16avos contra So.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero ese no es Kamsky?

---------- Post added 08-sep-2017 at 23:37 ----------

Joder, es Vallejo, sí.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Sep 2017)

Vaya partidita que se ha marcao el chino de Leontxo (Bu) frente a Carlsen: se lo ha MEAO VIVO. Cada día estoy más convencido de que la única manera de jugarle a la Máquina es sin miedo y sin mucho respeto, pero sobretodo sin miedo.

Ahí va:

ChessBomb Arena


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (9 Sep 2017)

Ronda salsera:

Kovalyov pierde por presentarse en la sala con bermudas. Ha abandonado el torneo en señal de protesta. 

Como comentan, el chino de Leontxo se ha follado al Carlsen.

Vallejo ha perdido con blancas.


Yo, en mi glorioso regreso a los tableros, he perdido 40 puntos de fide blitz en una mañana.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Sep 2017)

Un poco subnormal el de las bermudas, ¿no? Anda y se joda.

Vallejo ha perdido en horrible estilo con blancas frente a So.


----------



## Tio_Serio (9 Sep 2017)




----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Sep 2017)

Vaya partida de Vallejo,supongo que ha debido acojonarse al ver a quien tenia enfrente y le ha colapsado el cerebro...se ha marcado una partidita de un nivel digno del torneo burbujista.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (9 Sep 2017)

Anton Kovalyov - I wanted to wait a little till I calm... | Facebook

Anton Kovalyov
44 min · 
I wanted to wait a little till I calm down, but I'm tired of seeing lies everywhere. So here's what happened:
The issue were not the shorts but how I was treated. I came to the game and was approached by the arbiter asking me to change (first time). I told him that I don't have pants with me, and then I noticed that I was playing black instead of white, which came as a surprise for me and asked him to check that. He and the other arbiters checked and confirmed to me that I'm playing with black, we talked a little and everything was fine. Then came Zurab, he was very agressive, yelling at me and using the racial slur "gypsy" to insult me, apart from mentioning several times that I will be punished by FIDE. I told him that I had asked before at the previous world cup if what I was wearing was OK and I was told by somebody from the organization that yes. Zurab, in a prepotent way, said he doesn't care, he's the organizer now. At this point I was really angry but tried not to do anything stupid, and asked him why he was so rude to me, and he said because I'm a gypsy.
So imagine this, the round is about to start, I'm being bullied by the organizer of the tournament, being assured that I will be punished by FIDE, yelled at and racially insulted. What would you do in my situation? I think many people would have punched this person in the face or at least insulted him. I decided to leave.
Worth pointing out, I didn't take any pants with me because I gained some weight and they were to tight. If the organization of the tournament would have warned me sooner I would have taken a cab to the mall and bought pants, without any problems whatsoever, but instead I was treated like garbage. I was too stressed out by the way I was treated and the threats of being punished by FIDE no matter what I do, so I choose to leave before I do anything stupid.
Another point worth pointing out, Zurab never asked me to go and change, the conversation consisted of threats, insults, and agressive behavior from Zurab. He was clearly provoking me.
I will not appeal anything. I am disgusted by this type of people. I don't want the money. I'm coming back home.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Sep 2017)

Yo creo que Vallejo está aburrido del ajedrez. Hoy ha jugado como si se hubiera emborrachado para tener una excusa de la derrota. Muy mal. Es una pena lo de este chico porque talento lo ha tenido de sobra.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2017 at 18:44 ----------

Ya tenemos la excusa racial de don Doylanota. A llorar a tu puta casa, flojeras.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (9 Sep 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> Ya tenemos la excusa racial de don Doylanota. A llorar a tu puta casa, flojeras.



A ver que es Azmaiparashvili. Que lo conoce hasta la Guardia Civil


----------



## Clavisto (9 Sep 2017)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> A ver que es Azmaiparashvili. Que lo conoce hasta la Guardia Civil



Qué sí, que es un hijoputa desde los tiempos en que hacía de matón del Ogro, pero hay que ser más duro, joder, que esto es para hombres.


----------



## Gurney (10 Sep 2017)

Maricona Kuzubov, yo me habría quitado las bermudas, los calzoncillos (que yo no llevaría) y habría jugado con el rabo al aire, con empaque, una India de Rey extrema o una Siciliana Peón Envenenado.

Esto no va de mover madera, va de tener cojones.


Acabo de ver la partida de Carlsen...aplastado.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2017 at 00:44 ----------

Joder, lo de Vallejo no tiene nombre: la partida más penosa de un +2700 que yo haya visto.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Sep 2017)

Ivanchuk adelante.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (10 Sep 2017)

Purito SWAG






Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clavisto (11 Sep 2017)

La gente adora a Ivanchuk; los super GM's juegan frente a él como si tuvieran una pitón delante; si le sale de los cojones, echa un día que no le daría ni para ganar el torneo de la Guarde, pero otras veces juega como un auténtico campeón mundial aún a sus casi 50 años. 

Y encima de todo las chortinas eslavas le chuparían hasta el dedo gordo del pie.

Ivanchuk, de profesión: ALPHA MALE.


----------



## Ignadaptado (11 Sep 2017)

Caruana fuera, le han dado mate.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (11 Sep 2017)

Mañana comienzan los octavos de final:

Xiangzhi - Svidler
Vachier Lagrave - [Grischuk/Navara]
Ivanchuk - [Giri/Sethuram]
[Aronian/Matlakov] - Dubov

So - Jobava
Fedoseev - Rodsthein
Najer - Rapport
Wang - Ding

Nakamura cayó ayer. Ojo que veo a Rapport en el candidatos.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Sep 2017)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Mañana comienzan los octavos de final:
> 
> Xiangzhi - Svidler
> Vachier Lagrave - [Grischuk/Navara]
> ...




Rapport está jugando olvidándose de Rapport; es decir, haciendo aperturas ortodoxas. Y así le va y yo que me alegro.

Tal, que ha sido el mayor mago del tablero, nunca jugó aperturas raras. Sabía que la ortodoxia era fundamental para luego poder ser heterodoxo. Parece que Rapport va comprendiendo. Ojalá y llegue lejos.

Svidler es otro de los que estará en semis. Y Grischuk; no creo que el buen Navara sea capaz de vencerle en las rápidas.

Dubov es otro del tipo de Vallejo. Hubo muchos que hace diez o quince años pronosticaron que estábamos ante un jugador top. No he visto ninguna de sus partidas durante esta Copa del Mundo pero algo habrá tenido que hacer bien. Esperemos.

Aronian lleva un torneo bastante flojo, muy atrancasbarranquero. Creo que merece un voto de confianza.

Jobava es otro jugador para nosotros, los aficionados, pero So es muy fuerte aunque parece estar atravesando un serio bache en su juego, como ya demostró con su desastrosa actuación en el reciente torneo de San Luis.

De los otros dos enfrentamientos no digo nada porque nada sé de ellos y poco me importan por el momento.


Y por supuesto...IVANCHUK. El ajedrez le debe un buen intento por ser Campeón del Mundo, no como aquel circo con Pono.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (11 Sep 2017)

Anuncian que el torneo de candidatos se jugará en Berlín.

Ni puta idea de a quien pueden dar la wildcard.

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clavisto (12 Sep 2017)

Ivanchuk DERROE a Girl.

Sopiko ya está braga en mano en la habitación 237.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (13 Sep 2017)




----------



## Clavisto (13 Sep 2017)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


>



Mirad como se dan la mano. La nenaza de Giri la deja muerta. Y el gesto de Ivanchuk es todo un poema.

Decía Fischer que ejercitaba hasta la mano para agarrar con fuerza la del rival en el protocolario saludo de inicio de partida, para ir marcando territorio desde el principio.

Qué panda de maricones los cerebros de hoy. Y todavía habrá quien diga que fueron mejores que aquellos. En igualdad de condiciones y edad se los comerían vivos.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (13 Sep 2017)

Colores de hoy:

Xiangzhi 1/2 Svidler
Grischuk 1/2 Vachier Lagrave
Giri *0-1* Ivanchuk
Aronian 1/2 Dubov

Jobava 1/2 So
Fedoseev *1-0* Rodsthein
Najer 1/2 Rapport
Ding 1/2 Wang

---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 11:11 ----------

Explicación de las plazas para el Candidatos:

World Chess Championship 2018 - Wikipedia

Las plazas son, por orden de prioridad:
- Una plaza es para *Karjakin*
- Dos plazas para los dos finalistas de este torneo.
- Dos plazas para los dos mejores clasificados del Grand Prix, que finaliza en Palma este noviembre ( FIDE Grand Prix 2017 - Wikipedia ) La costa estará entre Mamedyarov, Grischuk, Radjarov, Ding y Vachier-Lagrave. Un poco más lejos está Nakamura
- Dos plazas por ELO. Ahora mismo serían para Caruana y Kramnik, vienen por detrás So, Vachier-Lagrave, Aronian. Un poco más lejos están Anand y Nakamura
- Un nominado por la organizació (AGON), con >2725. ¿Pondrán a un ruso? Tal vez Nepomniatchi

-----

Xiangzhi 1-1 Svidler
Grischuk 1-1 Vachier Lagrave
Giri *0.5-1.5* Ivanchuk
Aronian *1.5-0-5* Dubov

Jobava 1-1 So
Fedoseev 1-1 Rodsthein 
Najer 1-1 Rapport
Ding *1.5-0.5* Wang


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (14 Sep 2017)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Xiangzhi 1-1 Svidler
> Grischuk 1-1 Vachier Lagrave
> Giri *0.5-1.5* Ivanchuk
> Aronian *1.5-0-5* Dubov
> ...



Svidler *in!*
Grischuk/Vachier 2-2 y al blitz
So *in!*
Fedoseev *in!*
Raport *in!*

-----

El cuadro para mañana:

*Svidler - Vachier Lagrave
Ivanchuk - Aronian

So - Fedoseev
Rapport - Ding*


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (17 Sep 2017)

Svidler 1-1 Vachier Lagrave
Ivanchuk *0.5-1.5* Aronian

So *1.5-0.5* Fedoseev
Rapport *0.5-1.5* Ding


----------



## Gurney (17 Sep 2017)

Voy desde ya con el bon-homme Aronian, tanto para este torneo como para el Candidatos.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2017 at 14:49 ----------




Clavisto dijo:


> Mirad como se dan la mano. La nenaza de Giri la deja muerta. Y el gesto de Ivanchuk es todo un poema.
> 
> Decía Fischer que ejercitaba hasta la mano para agarrar con fuerza la del rival en el protocolario saludo de inicio de partida, para ir marcando territorio desde el principio.
> 
> Qué panda de maricones los cerebros de hoy. Y todavía habrá quien diga que fueron mejores que aquellos. En igualdad de condiciones y edad se los comerían vivos.




Amén hermano.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (18 Sep 2017)

La competición se reemprende el *martes*.

Los 4 finalistas:



Spoiler


----------



## Clavisto (19 Sep 2017)

Aronian-Vachier Lagrave
So-Ding

Por dos puestos en el Candidatos.


----------



## Cosmopolita (19 Sep 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> Mirad como se dan la mano. La nenaza de Giri la deja muerta. Y el gesto de Ivanchuk es todo un poema.
> 
> Decía Fischer que ejercitaba hasta la mano para agarrar con fuerza la del rival en el protocolario saludo de inicio de partida, para ir marcando territorio desde el principio.
> 
> Qué panda de maricones los cerebros de hoy. Y todavía habrá quien diga que fueron mejores que aquellos. En igualdad de condiciones y edad se los comerían vivos.



Alekhine llegó a jugar una partida contra Euwe, después de la extracción de 6 dientes. Botvinik, cuando se preperaba para match de revancha contr Tal, entrenaba en el entorno de fumadores para que adición de Tal no le desconcentrase. Antes los jugadores estabab hechos de otra madera.



Enviado desde mi XT1072 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ignadaptado (21 Sep 2017)

Victoria de Vachier-Lagrave, que se pone a un paso del Candidatos.

Empata Aronian. Brutal ese Ac4!!.

Aronian- Ding Liren, la gran final. Ding es el primer chino que jugará un Candidatos.


----------



## Gurney (23 Sep 2017)

Hoy empieza el Torneo de la Isla de Man, con Carlsen, Kramnik, Anand, Caruana, y más bicharracos.
La primera ronda se ha configurado por sorteo puro, en lugar del habitual emparejamiento por Elo, y ha salido un Caruana-Kramnik.
Está Vallejo por allí, del que no espero absolutamente nada. Sí espero algo de Julio Granda y mucho de Richard Rapport.

ChessBomb Arena


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Sep 2017)

Aronian y Ding Liren jugando ahora la final de la Copa del Mundo. De momento, igualdad.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Sep 2017)

[youtube]IO3E9U0rrJQ[/youtube]


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (26 Sep 2017)

Kranmik perdió contra un 2.400 en Isla de Man y se complica casi definitivamente entrar en el candidatos por elo.

Los clasificados por elo serán, casi con total seguridad:
- Caruana
- So

Los clasificados por el Grand Prix saldrán del último torneo, que se jugará en Palma de Mallorca en noviembre. Los jugadores con opciones son:
- Radjarov _si queda 3º o mejor_
- Vachier-Lagrave _si queda 2º o mejor_
- Mamedyarov _que no juega en Palma, se clasificará si Radjarov *o* Vachier *(alguno de los dos)* no logra su objetivo_
- Grishcuk _que no juega en Palma, se clasificará si *ni *Radjarov *ni* Vachier no logra su objetivo_


----------



## Gurney (26 Sep 2017)

Bien escrito Tom, hay carambolas pero las has explicado perfectamente.

Ahora hago yo de Leontxo: Vallejo no supo defender un final de Torre+Alfil contra Torre.
ChessBomb Arena


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (27 Sep 2017)

Primera sangre en la final de la copa del mundo.

Después de las 4 tablas de rigor en las lentas:

Aronian 1-0 Ding Liren

Tiene que ganar Ding con blancas para seguir jugando. El ritmo es 25+10


----------



## Ignadaptado (27 Sep 2017)

Ya está, Aronian campeón: 4-2.


----------



## Gurney (30 Sep 2017)

Carlsen con su chortina en la isla de Man: Instagram

Está jugando con empaque, aplastando a 2700 altos con 1...b6 y cosas así.


----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Sep 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Carlsen con su chortina en la isla de Man: Instagram
> 
> Está jugando con empaque, aplastando a 2700 altos con 1...b6 y cosas así.



Si no eres un +2.800 que moja bragas de chortinas nórdicas ya puedes suicidarte para no morir en vida.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (1 Oct 2017)

Twitter


chess24.com‏ 
@chess24com
Seguir
Más
Kramnik wins a 4th in a row - for the Candidates he needs 16.4 points in the 7-round Euro Club Cup! Jones, Gawain C B vs. Kramnik, Vladimir | Chess.com Isle of Man International 2017 | chess24.com … #IOMChess


----------



## Gurney (8 Oct 2017)

Iván Salgado, campeón de España. Última ronda contra Pepe Cuenca: ChessBomb Arena


----------



## Gurney (13 Oct 2017)

Vlastimil Hort: Encounters with Wolfgang Unzicker | ChessBase


Hort escribe sobre Unzicker (rival de Bobby en su partida "Ordeñando la vaca", quiero recordar)


----------



## Gurney (17 Oct 2017)

Aronian and Caoili tie the knot | ChessBase

Aronian buscándose la ruina, 50 puntos de ELO menos según la teoría de Illescas.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Oct 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Aronian and Caoili tie the knot | ChessBase
> 
> Aronian buscándose la ruina, 50 puntos de ELO menos según la teoría de Illescas.



Jojojo...y en qué momento.

Yoyalodije que a este chico le faltaba algo para ser Campeón del Mundo, a pesar de ser un jugadorazo. Y ahora ni te cuento.


----------



## Ignadaptado (17 Oct 2017)

Pues está percutible la mujer de Aronian, que aproveche ahora antes de que empiece el Candidatos, que luego no rinde.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Oct 2017)

Por cierto que acabo de estrenarme en Radio Burbuja con una de mis historias.

Monkey12 acaba de colgarla y la tenéis a vuestra disposición.


----------



## Gurney (17 Oct 2017)

Buena historia tío, aunque tengas voz de 20añero, te sigo imaginando con la cara de Bukowsky, jeje.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2017 at 01:50 ----------

Como os decía, Illescas afirma que casarse baja 50 puntos de ELO y que un hijo otros tantos.
Con esas cuentas Kramnik en un monasterio cartujo estaría por el 2900, ídem para Anand.


----------



## Gurney (20 Oct 2017)

He empezado a verlo:

Bobby Fischer full documentary ' The Story Never Told' ' The Chess Sub' - YouTube


----------



## Clavisto (20 Oct 2017)

Ya tengo tarea para hoy.

Gracias, Gurney.

(Dice que son 3 partes de 5)


----------



## Cosmopolita (30 Oct 2017)

Interesante:


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (30 Oct 2017)

*Kranmik *será la wildcard del torneo de candidatos


----------



## Clavisto (30 Oct 2017)

[/COLOR]


Tom Saybrook dijo:


> *Kranmik *será la wildcard del torneo de candidatos



Me alegro. Se lo merece más que ningún otro. Y muy serio candidato, añado.


----------



## Cosmopolita (30 Oct 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Me alegro. Se lo merece más que ningún otro. Y muy serio candidato, añado.



Siendo padre y cuarentón no lo le veo. Calidad la tiene pero no se si motivación.

Enviado desde mi XT1072 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clavisto (30 Oct 2017)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Siendo padre y cuarentón no lo le veo. Calidad la tiene pero no se si motivación.
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1072 mediante Tapatalk



Padre lo es desde hace mucho tiempo. Y motivación toda, como ya demostrara en el Candidatos que ganara Carlsen tras la derrota de Kramnik ante Ivanchuk de la última ronda. Quiere ganar al noruego como quería ganar a Kasparov, quizá incluso más. Y yo sigo viéndole como el único con posibilidades reales de hacerlo. Sabe que será su última oportunidad y va a prepararse a conciencia. Si ha aceptado la invitación no será para ir a verlas venir.

Ojalá y sea él el Candidato.


----------



## Gurney (30 Oct 2017)

Bien!
Voy con Kramnik, el único que afirma que puede ganar a Sauron.

Kramnik DEMOLISHES Kasparov - Classic 1990s Chess Footage (Paris 1995) - YouTube


----------



## Clavisto (30 Oct 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Bien!
> Voy con Kramnik, el único que afirma que puede ganar a Sauron.
> 
> Kramnik DEMOLISHES Kasparov - Classic 1990s Chess Footage (Paris 1995) - YouTube



¿Entonces quienes son los ocho?


----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Oct 2017)

-Kariakin
-Aronian
-Ding Liren
-Caruana
-So
-Kramnik

Y quedan los dos primeros del Grand Prix, de momento parece que Mamedyarov y Grischuk, aunque Vachier-Lagrave y Radjabov también tienen posibilidades.

Un Candidatos sin Vishy, el primero desde hace mucho.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Oct 2017)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> -Kariakin
> -Aronian
> -Ding Liren
> -Caruana
> ...



¿Caruana y So por Elo? ¿y cuando se decidió que eran los dos más altos?


----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Oct 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Caruana y So por Elo? ¿y cuando se decidió que eran los dos más altos?



Parece que es el resultado de la media de las 12 listas de 2017, así que a falta de noviembre y diciembre supongo que aún no han ganado la plaza definitivamente.

Lo que me extraña es que se haya designado la Wild Card antes de estar cubiertas las otras siete plazas.


----------



## Clavisto (30 Oct 2017)

Soy muy fan de Grischuk. Más por una cuestión estética que cualquier otra cosa. Es la viva imagen de Rodion Romanovich Raskólnikov. Si pasa voy con él. Y si no, con Kramnik.


----------



## Gurney (30 Oct 2017)

Vladimir Kramnik vs Magnus Carlsen (2017)

La última partida a ritmo clásico, canónico, que han jugado.

PS: Me alegro de que Anand no esté en el Candidatos, es bueno que no tenga la más mínima posibilidad de llegar al match por el Campeonato, en el que ya ha sido y sería aplastado.

El minuto que pudo cambiar el Mundial de Ajedrez entre Carlsen y Anand - YouTube


PPS: Acabo de leer esto: Kramnik to play 2018 Candidates | ChessBase
Tremendo el tono soviético del presidente de la Federación Rusa: 
_I am pleased that FIDE and World Chess had selected Kramnik. For over 20 years he is in the top three world’s strongest chess players, and for seven years he’s been the World Champion. Kramnik is extremely popular among chess players and his participation will certainly generate additional attention and drama. Now Russia has at least two players who have a chance to become the challenger to the incumbent World Champion. With a bit of luck, the third contender, Alexander Grischuk, can join them. I very much hope that a Russian chess player will 'capture Berlin'*and will face Magnus Carlsen in the Match in November of 2018._

Capturen Berlin a cualquier precio...firmado el Camarada Stalin.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (2 Nov 2017)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Caruana y So por Elo? ¿y cuando se decidió que eran los dos más altos?



es la media de las 12 listas de elo del año en curso, que no hayan obtenido plaza en el grand prix o la copa del mundo


----------



## Clavisto (2 Nov 2017)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> es la media de las 12 listas de elo del año en curso, que no hayan obtenido plaza en el grand prix o la copa del mundo



Me encanta el tiránico ordeno y mando de las Matemáticas en el ajedrez.

Ojalá y todo funcionara igual.


----------



## Gurney (2 Nov 2017)

Bueno, después de 5 rondas del Europeo por Equipos España está más o menos donde el ELO predijo que estaría: Chess-Results Server Chess-results.com - European Team Chess Championship 2017

Lo más notable, la victoria del niño Antón sobre Mamedjaroff (respeto la ortografía soviética, en plan Clavistoff, Saybrooff, etc :roto:2)
Ajedrez Antón: Antón tumba al 3º del mundo | Actualidad | EL PAÍS

PS: Por supuesto, Leontxo mete su típica colleja a Vallejo.


----------



## Clavisto (2 Nov 2017)

Lo de Leoncho con Vallejo ya huele a gaylordismo.


----------



## Gurney (2 Nov 2017)

Olimpiada Tromso 2014 - Leontxo Garcia con Paco Vallejo - YouTube

Se lo come con los ojos...
Leontxo como buen periodista pasa del entrevistado y habla de sí mismo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Nov 2017)

Vallejo sale en la lista Blitz en lichess...esta en el puesto 11 con 2651 puntitos de nada

En la siguiente edicion del torneo le convencemos para que se apunte 


GVallejo : Activity


----------



## burro_sabio (2 Nov 2017)

El hilo de la gente productiva


----------



## Gurney (2 Nov 2017)

Siguiendo a Vallejo en Lichess...si veo lo más mínimo, se lo cuento a Leontxo.

Él sabrá en qué momento sacar esa información para derroyer a Paco.


----------



## Gurney (12 Nov 2017)

Nigel Short operado, no sé si por estética, respiratorio o todo a la vez.









Twitter


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2017)

Menuda máquina el Carlsen. Como se está follando al candidato chino a las rápidas:

ChessBomb Arena

Qué bárbaro.


----------



## Clavisto (14 Nov 2017)

9-1 antes de empezar la 18ª partida ::

---------- Post added 14-nov-2017 at 00:17 ----------

10-1:::rolleye::8:


----------



## Gurney (14 Nov 2017)

Eso de jugar con un bloque de tiempo para varias partidas...bueno, es una exhibición, se puede ver espectáculo, y que el Divis y Pepe Cuenca comenten, pero no me entusiasma.

Quiero el torneo de Candidatos YA


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (14 Nov 2017)

La FIDE consigue que en el próximo mundial de blitz y rápidas de Arabia Saudi las jugadoras puedas participar sin velo.

Por contra, se exigirá un vestuario formal a todos los participantes.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2017)

Resultado final Carlsen-Chinorri... 16-2 y 12 tablas. 

Te cagas.


----------



## Gurney (15 Nov 2017)

Estuve viendo (esta noche me lo termino) el vídeo de Chess24 de los blitzs entre Carlsen y DingLireng. Muy guapo, la verdad, están bien los comentarios de Yasser, Maurice y la pelirroja:

2017 Champions Showdown: Day 6 - YouTube


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (25 Nov 2017)

Finaliza el GP del Palma, en el que han compartido la 1a posición Aronian y Jakovenko.

Ni Vachier-Lagrave (T10-12, necesitaba quedar 2º) ni Radjarov (T3-9, necesitaba quedar 3º en solitario) logran clasificarse para el torneo de Candidatos.

El candidatos queda con la siguiente plantilla:

-Karjakin
-Aronian
-Ding Liren
-Mamedyanov
-Grischuk
-Caruana
-So
-Kramnik

Tres rusos, dos americanos (bastante asimilados), un armenio, un azerí y un chino se disputarán la posibilidad de derrocar a Magnus Carlsen.

4 jugadores menores de 30, 3 participantes en la treintena y el veterano Kramnik, con 43 años.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Nov 2017)

Me alegro por Grischuk. Iré con él. Y después, Kramnik.


----------



## Gurney (25 Nov 2017)

Vaya maricona Vachier, con esa falta de ambición me alegro de que no vaya al Candidatos. Tablas en 10 y en 13 movimientos en las 4ª y 5ª ronda, cuando tienes que quedar arriba...joder. 
Ídem para Radjabov, tenía que haber intentado ganar el final de tablas de hoy.

Voy con Kramnik, pero lo que quiero es ver PARTIDAZAS, de quien sea contra quien sea.
Espero que Deusvult no repita match contra Sauron, quiero ver ideas nuevas.


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Dic 2017)




----------



## Cuak Cuak (19 Dic 2017)

¿Qué opináis del rollo patatero este de AlphaZero?

Está toda la comunidad ajedrecística con la tontería.

[youtube]aCr2kftcNEE[/youtube]


----------



## Tio_Serio (19 Dic 2017)

Leontxo García: "Nadie, ni humano ni máquina, había jugado tan bien al ajedrez como AlphaZero"


----------



## Pedro el Romano (21 Dic 2017)

Gran Maestro de 2500 ELO e ingeniero de caminos, comenta la que dicen es la mejor partida de AlphaZero:

[youtube]9nkLJreG21c[/youtube]


Aquí los comentarios de Leontxo:

Ajedrez AlphaZero: AlphaZero asombra (II) | Actualidad | EL PAÍS


----------



## Hacendado (21 Dic 2017)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis del rollo patatero este de AlphaZero?
> 
> Está toda la comunidad ajedrecística con la tontería.
> 
> [youtube]aCr2kftcNEE[/youtube]



Sinceramente este video me pone de mala ostia.

Este tio no comprende las diferencias funadmentales entre stockfish y alphazero. Aqui tenemos una muestra de lo que es un castuzo universitario, una persona que no comprende el conocimiento que imparte pero que esta ahi por enchufe. Me dan ganas de darle una somanta de ostias y quitarle esa cara de friki cuarenton vivebien hijo de puta joder.

El video del filosofo argentino es mucho mejor, sin ser informatico, comprende la diferencia entre lo nuevo y lo viejo.

Alpha Zero aprende, Stockfish no aprende.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (21 Dic 2017)

Hacendado dijo:


> Este tio no comprende las diferencias funadmentales entre stockfish y alphazero. Aqui tenemos una muestra de lo que es un castuzo universitario, una persona que no comprende el conocimiento que imparte pero que esta ahi por enchufe. Me dan ganas de darle una somanta de ostias y quitarle esa cara de friki cuarenton vivebien hijo de puta joder.
> 
> El video del filosofo argentino es mucho mejor, sin ser informatico, comprende la diferencia entre lo nuevo y lo viejo.
> 
> Alpha Zero aprende, Stockfish no aprende.



No estoy de acuerdo. El entrevistado (Juanjo del Coz) sí habla de importantes diferencias entre Stockfish y AlphaZero, y parece estar bastante informado.

El vídeo del filosofo argentino, que también vi, me parece exagerado, y de una persona que no tiene conocimientos técnicos.

El que una nueva "maquinita" llegue y gane 28 partidas, sin perder ninguna, a la mejor maquina anterior, y que los ajedrecistas queden asombrados con sus jugadas, indica ciertamente que hay un *salto cualitativo* en el campo de la inteligencia artificial aplicada a los juegos de mesa y el ajedrez, cuando antes solo había saltos cuantitativos. No lo menospreciaría, pero tampoco me alarmaría diciendo que se ha creado un terminator.

Como toda nueva tecnología, su utilidad y bondad dependerá del uso que se le dé.


----------



## Gurney (21 Dic 2017)

Skynet manda.
La partida en la que sacrifica peones como si fueran motosierreables, pero acaba dejando a la dama y al rey rivales enterrados vivos es la hostia.


La INMORTAL DE Alpha Zero vs Stockfish.Game 3 | IA Google Deep Mind - YouTube


----------



## Edu.R (21 Dic 2017)

Es... increible.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (21 Dic 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Skynet manda.
> La partida en la que sacrifica peones como si fueran motosierreables, pero acaba dejando a la dama y al rey rivales enterrados vivos es la hostia.
> 
> 
> La INMORTAL DE Alpha Zero vs Stockfish.Game 3 | IA Google Deep Mind - YouTube



También está aquí:

Ajedrez AlphaZero: AlphaZero asombra (y IV) | Actualidad | EL PAÍS


45. Dh8 de Stockfish era inevitable?

¿no valía De4?

y si 46. Dc3 o Db2 (amenazando mate) entonces f5 ?


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (4 Ene 2018)




----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (5 Ene 2018)

The Life and Sad Endgame of Bill Lombardy | ChessBase

Bill Lombardy murió prácticamente en la miseria


----------



## Gurney (13 Ene 2018)

Hoy ha empezado el Tata Steel (Wijk an Zee, o como se escriba).
ChessBomb Arena


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Hoy ha empezado el Tata Steel (Wijk an Zee, o como se escriba).
> ChessBomb Arena



Gurney, contestale a Hijo de nuncabajista el privado!


----------



## Gurney (13 Ene 2018)

Le contesté, estamos sincronizándonos.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (15 Ene 2018)

Giri el carpintero líder del Wijk aan Zee con 2/2 (Hou Yifan, Kramnik)







El caminito a la playa


----------



## Clavisto (15 Ene 2018)

Carlsen-Michino en la jornada de hoy.

ChessBomb Arena


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Clavisto (15 Ene 2018)

Comentario de alguien en plena partida Kramnik-Hou Yifan (jugada 16):

_after 3 lost games in a raw, she will go to the police and they will all end up in jail_


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Ene 2018)




----------



## Clavisto (28 Ene 2018)

Carlsen gana Wijk aan Zee en el desempate con Giri.

Mis conmiseraciones a Tom.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (28 Ene 2018)

Clavisto el año que viene vamos al Wijk aan Zee coño. 

Torneo de ajedrez en la orilla del mar del norte MANDA. Kifa sana en el coffeshop MANDA. Yacer con chortinas holandesas de 1,80 MANDA.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Ene 2018)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Clavisto el año que viene vamos al Wijk aan Zee coño.
> 
> Torneo de ajedrez en la orilla del mar del norte MANDA. Kifa sana en el coffeshop MANDA. Yacer con chortinas holandesas de 1,80 MANDA.



Sí que me gustaría, sí.


----------



## Gurney (10 Feb 2018)

Pues vamos a Wijk an Zee o como se escriba.

Otra cosa: Carlsen y Nakamura están enfrentándose en un match en Fischer Random: ChessBomb Arena


----------



## Gurney (11 Feb 2018)

Precisión extrema: ChessBomb Arena

Y excelente Nakamura, ha aguantado movimientos quirúrgicos durante casi 70 movimientos.


----------



## Ignadaptado (11 Feb 2018)

Qué máquina el noruego, a ver si el que gane el Candidatos le da algo de guerra por lo menos.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Feb 2018)

En Bruselas, 1990. Otra noche se unió Timman a la fiesta y acabaron en una casa de putas. Bobby se llevó una al hotel donde estaba alojado. Lo encontré ayer en la Deep Web.











---------- Post added 16-feb-2018 at 20:29 ----------

Con Ann Margret:


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Feb 2018)

Leído durante pausa del café.






Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ignadaptado (21 Feb 2018)

Pues 130.000 en ajedrez femenino es mucha pasta.


----------



## Cosmopolita (4 Mar 2018)

Ambas con negras. Son mis partidas.





Aquí tenía varias opciones pero al final jugé Dd5.







Aquí e4!
Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (9 Mar 2018)

Mañana comienza el Torneo de Candidatos en Berlín

_The 2018 Candidates Tournament is an 8-player event to decide the challenger who will play a World Championship match against Magnus Carlsen in November 2018 in London. 
The *14-round double round-robin* runs from 10-27 March in the Kühlhaus Berlin and features a prize fund in excess of €420,000. 
Players have 100 minutes for 40 moves, 50 minutes for the next 20 moves and then 15 minutes for the rest of the game, with a 30-second increment from move 1. 
The tournament is organised by FIDE and its commercial partner Agon._

Las partidas se iniciarán a las 14 horas.

Pronósticos de Vachier Lagrave, el gran ausente del torneo: 
Candidates 2018 - MVL - Maxime Vachier-Lagrave | Chess Player | World #5
Aquí se pueden ver: ChessBomb Arena
Retransmisión en directo de Chess24 en español (Divis, Pepe Cuenca, Niño Antón...): Ajedrez: Torneo de Candidatos 2018 (1) - YouTube


----------



## Clavisto (10 Mar 2018)

Kramnik si pienso con el cerebro y Grischuk si lo hago con el corazón.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (10 Mar 2018)

Clavisto dijo:


> Kramnik si pienso con el cerebro y Grischuk si lo hago con el corazón.



¿Todavía están estos dos? Macho, el ajedrez lleva como 2 décadas estancado en las mismas caras. ¿Qué ha sido de todos esos chinos e indios que se iban a comer el mundo?


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2018)

Pues que se lo tienen que comer, no porque un periodista o un manager vendan humo los bichos van a dejar de ser bichos.
Hay carreras ajedrecísticas de longevidad brutal (Lasker como paladín, pero también me vienen a la cabeza Korchnoi, Keres, Bronstein, Smyslov, Kasparov si quisiera, Anand, y por supuesto Kramnik, el único ser humano que le ganó un match a Kasparov).

Voy con Kramnik, pero sobre todo espero un gran torneo, dentro de la dureza de una preparación extrema con procesadores montados encima de otros procesadores para hacer bestias pardas de silicio, la capacidad de defensa actual y la elección de líneas tablajeras por parte de algunos jugadores.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Mar 2018)

¿Algún sitio para ver la señal de tv sin pasar por caja?


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2018)

Me pongo a buscar, si encuentro algo lo posteo.







---------- Post added 10-mar-2018 at 13:46 ----------

The Chess Mind - The Chess Mind Blog - Candidates Pairings;*Predictions?

Round 1 starts in about 31 hours - Saturday at 3 p.m. local time in Berlin, 9 a.m. ET - and here are the first round pairings for this eight player double-round robin:

Vladimir Kramnik (2800) - Alexander Grischuk (2767)
Sergey Karjakin (2763) - Shakhriyar Mamedyarov (2809)
Levon Aronian (2794) - Ding Liren (2769)
Fabiano Caruana (2784) - Wesley So (2799)

In case you're wondering about the "coincidence" of players from the same country facing off in round 1; it isn't one. It's a rule that players from the same country face off as soon as possible in the Candidates, to avoid a situation where a player from one country throws a late-round game to a countryman to help the latter win the tournament and a point when the former is already out of contention. Along those lines it's good that Karjakin and Mamedyarov are playing in round 1 (and again in round 8), as they have been very good, close friends for years. (I don't mean that anyone in this tournament would throw a game - I don't believe that. I mean only that it's good to have this pairing early on to avoid even the appearance of chicanery.)

---------- Post added 10-mar-2018 at 13:48 ----------

Las partidas empiezan a las 15 horas, no a las 14 como puse arriba.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2018 at 14:06 ----------

Muchos enlaces aquí: The Couch Potato's Guide to the 2018 Candidates - US Chess

Pero lo que estoy buscando y no encuentro es la señal de Aegon pirateada.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2018 at 14:09 ----------

Las casas de apuestas:

Candidates Chess Tournament 2018 Odds | NicerOdds

Levon Aronian 4.00	
Fabiano Caruana 5.00	
Shakhriyar Mamedyarov	5.50
Sergey Karjakin 6.50	
Wesley So 6.50	
Vladimir Kramnik 6.50	
Alexander Grischuk 13.00	
Liren Ding 15.00


----------



## Clavisto (10 Mar 2018)

Valiente Aronian.


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2018)

Partidaza +10 caracteres


----------



## Clavisto (10 Mar 2018)

Mamedyarov también va a saco.

Esto empieza bien.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2018 at 16:57 ----------

Veo a Kramnik muy carapadrizado. Así no se puede ganar un Candidatos.


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2018)

Es la espondoliosis y el matrimonio.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Mar 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Es la espondoliosis y el matrimonio.



Si ya lo decía Antonio Ozores en "Yo hice a Roque III"....

No sé, quizá sí sea este el Candidatos de Aronian si logra superar su sempiterno vértigo de la segunda vuelta.


----------



## Ignadaptado (10 Mar 2018)

¿Por qué no ha jugado Caruana e6? Parece ganadora.

Ya veo, Df6.


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2018)

El 18...Aa8 que puede hacer Ding es muy difícil de ver. 
Sería la hostia.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2018 at 17:36 ----------

Grischuk ha hecho ahora en su partida Aa8 en su movimiento 17.
Puede que eso inspire a Ding. 
Vaya serendipia.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2018 at 17:49 ----------

No lo ha visto.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Mar 2018)

Con lo guapilla que era Judit...qué charificación más dolorosa.


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2018)

Sí, era pizpi.

Magnus haciendo trash talking sano:

Para Vachier Lagrave, un emoji: Twitter

Para Giri, una hostia en la cara:
Twitter

---------- Post added 10-mar-2018 at 18:26 ----------

Tablas Aronian-Ding, parecía que uno de los 2 ganaba, pero han repetido.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Mar 2018)

Qué jodío, Carlsen. Está en modo puto amo total. Debe estar follando a entera satisfacción.


----------



## Ignadaptado (10 Mar 2018)

A cuadros me he quedado con lo gorda que se ha puesto Judit. Aún así melafo, que no estamos para ponernos exquisitos.

Para mí que Caruana se lleva el punto.


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2018)

Yo melafo pero por la mitología, y dándole muy duro a su culo tamaño XXXXL ::

---------- Post added 10-mar-2018 at 18:34 ----------

Raskolnikov contra las cuerdas, apuros de tiempo y posición muy compleja


----------



## Clavisto (10 Mar 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Yo melafo pero por la mitología, y dándole muy duro a su culo tamaño XXXXL ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-mar-2018 at 18:34 ----------
> 
> Raskolnikov contra las cuerdas, apuros de tiempo y posición muy compleja



Yo creo que aguanta y que pronto bajarán las escaleras para ir a por el portero.


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2018)

Caruana líder provisional.
Aronian derroído por no ver movimientos inhumanos.
Ding, ídem.
So, colista.
Kramnik y Raskolnikov, luchando
Karjakin y Mamed, ídem.

Mientras tanto, Mr Nini moja otra campurriana.
Mientras tanto, Magnus...


----------



## Ignadaptado (10 Mar 2018)

Caruana primer líder.

Qué asco me da Carlsen, con sus gafitas y su chortina premium.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Mar 2018)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Caruana primer líder.
> 
> *Qué asco me da Carlsen, con sus gafitas y su chortina premium*.



Joder, pareces Qualición :XX:

Bueno, supongo que es lo que pasa cuando uno está en la cima del mundo. Al menos del suyo.


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2018)

Bueno, Qualignadaptado, podría ser peor.
La chortina de Magnus es caza menor comparada con la última mujer de Kasparov (ahora estrellada contra el muro):


----------



## Clavisto (10 Mar 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Bueno, Qualignadaptado, podría ser peor.
> La chortina de Magnus es caza menor comparada con la última mujer de Kasparov (ahora estrellada contra el muro):



Tiene cara de hija de puta, como su amo.

No melafo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (10 Mar 2018)

Recuerdo que Kasparov de joven estaba casado con una rubia bastante pizpireta. Espero que no la dejara por haberse enmurado, esas cosas son una canallada. Con una mujer buena hay que estar hasta el final.


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2018)

El enmuramiento físico para mí es el menor; el peor es el mental/espiritual, el carácter en general, la actitud.
Y creo que es éste el que produce el deterioro físico. 
He conocido a alguna tía mayor que me ha resultado atractiva de aspecto, y creo que era por esa actitud "energética" o "no amargada" o "sonriente", como lo queráis decir.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Mar 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> El enmuramiento físico para mí es el menor; el peor es el mental/espiritual, el carácter en general, la actitud.
> Y creo que es éste el que produce el deterioro físico.
> He conocido a alguna tía mayor que me ha resultado atractiva de aspecto, y creo que era por esa actitud "energética" o "no amargada" o "sonriente", como lo queráis decir.



Tienes toda la razón.

Recuerdo a una forera que andaba por aquí; Octubre V, se llamaba. Cuarentona, divorciada, con un hijo ya crecido...e inteligente, muy inteligente y con gran sentido del humor. Una vez, estando borracho, le declaré mi amor y nos reímos un rato. Otra, previa a esta, corrigió uno de mis textos sin ninguna acritud ni suficiencia. Ella escribía muy bien, sin efectismos ni sentimentalismos mujeriles, se le entendía perfectamente. Para mi estaba claro que debía ser una mujer todavía atractiva. Esa ausencia de sarcasmo, esa fina ironía, ese buen tono que destilaban todos sus comentarios no podían salir de una enmurada enloquecida. La recuerdo con mucho cariño.


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2018)

Deus vult contra las cuerdas.
Era candidato a Ministro de Defensa ruso, pero puede que sea enviado a Siberia.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Mar 2018)

Ahora haré mi resumen del día, pero ya adelanto que veo muy fuerte a Mamedyarov.


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2018)

La apertura de Aronian la comentaba Pepe Cuenca hace poco. Es línea extrema, muy complicada.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Mar 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> La apertura de Aronian la comentaba Pepe Cuenca hace poco. Es línea extrema, muy complicada.



Creo recordar que hace poco ganó una partida en gran estilo jugando la misma línea; pero estoy jodío y paso de buscar.


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2018)

Grischuk - So
Ding - Caruana
Kramnik - Karjakin
Mamedjarov - Aronian


Jornada de mañana domingo 11

---------- Post added 10-mar-2018 at 21:13 ----------

Shak gana, Dios no quiere hoy.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Mar 2018)

Están hablando de las lamentables condiciones de la sala de juego.

He visto el exterior del edificio en una conexión que han hecho con el subnormal gay del pelo azul y parecía estar en el puto Bronx: grafittis gualtraperos justo al lado y un interior que parecía la puerta de acceso a una orgía de los de GGG. Luego en la sala una especie de gallinero en la segunda planta desde donde miraban a pelito los espectadores, apoyados en la baranda sin nigún tipo de mampara o algo. En varias ocasiones he visto a los jugadores mirar hacia arriba. Lamentable.


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2018)

Bobby no lo habría permitido.
La grandeza exige grandeza.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Mar 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Bobby no lo habría permitido.
> La grandeza exige grandeza.



Convencido de que se hubiera marchado sin mirar atrás. 

Muy mal.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Mar 2018)

_Karjakin just as happy as Grischuk: "Actually, I don't like almost anything in the organisation of the tournament. I don't like (the) hotel, I don't like (the) venue, and also it was a few times very noisy during the game." #BerlinCandidatesMatt Fletcher agregado,


Grischuk: "It's a bad day for me for this question, because I think the playing conditions are absolutely terrible. Now that I've lost, it will sound like an excuse, but believe me it's not. There's not even water in the toilet!" #BerlinCandidat_


----------



## Cosmopolita (11 Mar 2018)

No hay que flipar tanto que esto acaba de empezar. ¡Faltan aún 13 rondas! El único que se acerca a Carlsen, en sus sutiles maniobras de las piezas es Krammnik pero siendo padre y teniendo 42 tacos... no se. 

P. D. Ayer de registré en chess. com

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (11 Mar 2018)

Curiosidades que leo por ahí:

El hp de Kasparov hace bromas sobre el asunto de la ubicación, cuando él impuso un número impar de rondas en Linares para que hubiera otro día de descanso más:

Twitter

Nigel Short, sobre el lugar del juego:
_The noisiest #chess event I ever played in was the PCA Candidates at #Trump Tower, NY. When Bob Rice, the organiser, handed out earplugs, I said "You've got to be kidding." A quieter room was eventually found than the atrium #BerlinCandidates_

Así se ve el juego desde arriba...no me convence. 







Yo estaría fuera con el portátil, un tablero físico y una botella de algo que me ilumine.
No obstante, dentro hay cócteles ajedrecísticos:







_Varios jugadores se presentaron acompañados por sus segundos. Mamedyarov estuvo acompañado por el GM ruso Alexey Dreev; el segundo de Karjakin, Vladimir Potkin estaba allí, lo mismo que Vlad Tkachiev, que ayuda a Grischuk. Ding Liren tenía a su lado a Wei Yi. No estuvieron prentes el segundo de Kramnik, Anish Giri ni el de Caruana, Rustam Kasimdzhanov, aunque ambos están en Berlín.

Wesley So actualmente no tiene ayudante, ya que rompió con Vladimir Tukmakov hace varios meses y la noche pasada estuvo acompañado por su madre adoptiva Lotis Key. Levon Aronian estaba con su mujer Arianne Caoili y su padre. Aunque tiene casa en Berlín, se aloja en el hotel oficial de los jugadores, el Scandic Berlin Potsdamer Platz.
_


----------



## Clavisto (11 Mar 2018)

Justo a la izquierda de la imagen está la pared grafitteada de la que hablaba ayer. Y la calle donde está parecía una de Seseña.


----------



## Ignadaptado (11 Mar 2018)

No sabía que Kramnik era tan alto, le saca casi una cabeza al resto. Que So vaya sin segundo le puede perjudicar mucho, en mi opinión.


----------



## Gurney (11 Mar 2018)

Sacrificio de calidad de Caruana.
Gran torneo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (11 Mar 2018)

Me gusta la posición de Mamedyarov, ahora meterá una torre en séptima.


----------



## Gurney (11 Mar 2018)

Rajada brutal del Divis contra Agon, en Twitch:
Twitch


----------



## Gurney (12 Mar 2018)

Estas 2 jornadas han sido muy buenas, muchas ideas ajedrecísticas. Alucinante la preparación de Caruana.
Una pena lo de la organización.


World Chess Candidates 2018 | Berlin | Round 2 - Grischuk v So - YouTube


----------



## Gurney (12 Mar 2018)

Verdades como puños - YouTube


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (12 Mar 2018)

Yo estoy aprendiendo bastante con el señor Cuenca, si bien es cierto que a veces se pasa con el personaje, resulta muy didáctico y tiene gran capacidad de comunicación. Es interesante saber como piensa un gran maestro.


----------



## Gurney (12 Mar 2018)

Sí, Pepe Cuenca es muy grande.
No obstante, últimamente se ha sacado una carcajada estridente que no me gusta.

Pero el ratatata lo compensa

PS: Aronian al borde del KO, grande Kramnik: 

ChessBomb Arena

La berlinesa...


----------



## Gurney (13 Mar 2018)

¿La mejor partida de la historia de un candidatos? Aronian vs Kramnik (Berlín, 2018) - YouTube


Bajo el signo de Piscis.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Mar 2018)

Menuda partida tan increible,el señor mayor ha salido a arrasar y vaya si lo ha conseguido,que precision jugando,quien iba a imaginarse lo que se iba a desencadenar con un inocente h3...


----------



## Gurney (14 Mar 2018)

Round 3. Press conference with Aronian and Kramnik - YouTube


Estoy loco con esta partida.
Creo que hemos visto Historia.

---------- Post added 14-mar-2018 at 00:47 ----------

Levon Aronian vs Vladimir Kramnik || 2018 FIDE World Candidates Tournament - YouTube


Tremendo desarrollo dramático: el invitado hace el saque de honor. Kramnik cree que ése no es el movimiento que Aronian quiere realizar, y le dice que rectifique. Levon lo mantiene. Juegan la Berlinesa, y Vlad juega al toque el Tg8!

---------- Post added 14-mar-2018 at 00:52 ----------

Lawrence Trent va muy justo para comentar las partidas de las bestias.


----------



## Clavisto (14 Mar 2018)

Partida para la historia la de Kramnik: ese Ad4 es un primor.

Petroff en la Kramnik-Caruana que acaba de empezar.


----------



## Gurney (14 Mar 2018)

Illescas rajando de Raskolnikov.


----------



## Cosmopolita (14 Mar 2018)

!






Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clavisto (14 Mar 2018)

La verdad es que resulta inexplicable ese error de Rodion, sí. Y sobradísimo de tiempo: 1 hora y 21 minutos.


----------



## Cosmopolita (16 Mar 2018)

Aquí supuestamente ganan negras con siguiente continuación: 

D:d7-T:d7
Ag6

¡Una polla! 

Son ejercicios de una app que me he metido en mi Xiaomi Mi A1: Tactic Trainer de CoreGames.






Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (16 Mar 2018)

No lo veo tan ganado:

1...Dxd7 2. Txd7 Ag6+ 3. DxAg6 Txg6 y las blancas mueven la torre de d7 que tienen atacada por el rey, y la posición está equilibrada de material. Los 2 peones centrales negros se harán sentir, pero todavía están muy lejos de coronar, y por contra, todos los peones negros están en casilla negra y hacen un poco malo, al menos de momento, al alfil negro, y el peón de h blanco está en 4 fila y pasado.

Prefiero llevar las negras, pero hay mucho que jugar en mi opinión.

---------- Post added 16-mar-2018 at 14:16 ----------








Sabéis los nombres de los 4 de la foto?


----------



## exterriga (16 Mar 2018)

¿Keres, Smyslov, Euwe y Timman?


----------



## Gurney (16 Mar 2018)

Clavado +3 caracteres.


----------



## Clavisto (16 Mar 2018)

Ay si Dodoria viera una foto de la irresistible pizpirecencia del Timman de inicios de los 70...


----------



## Gurney (16 Mar 2018)

The Love for Wood (chess documentary 1979 - ENG subs) - YouTube


----------



## Ignadaptado (16 Mar 2018)

So y Mamedyarov a punto de ganar a Aronian y Kramnik respectivamente.


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Mar 2018)

Séptima ronda, y Aronian liándola con un g4 en plan berseker.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Mar 2018)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Séptima ronda, y Aronian liándola con un g4 en plan berseker.



Aronian parece como si quisiera acabar el torneo cuanto antes.


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Mar 2018)

Clavisto dijo:


> Aronian parece como si quisiera acabar el torneo cuanto antes.



Está muy atrás en la clasificación, o intenta alguna cosa ahora o se acabó. El que sí que parece haber bajado los brazos es Grischuk, va a hacer tablas con blancas con Mamedyarov por repetición, pudiendo evitarlo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Mar 2018)

En estos torneos estan todos a un nivel muy alto,en cuanto se baja un micropelo el nivel llega el torpe del torneo y te gana...

mira Karjakin,ganador del anterior y en este parece el tonto del que todos abusan,Kramnik arrancando como un tiro ya tiene una derrota y hoy pasandolas putas con el chino,Aronian llega de favorito y batacazo...hasta Carlsen debe de entrenar como un hijoputa para mantenerse donde esta.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Mar 2018)

Aronian a saco.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Mar 2018)

Palma por tiempo,demasiado al limite...

Por tiempo no,pero esta hundido,o le viene la Virgen a ver o se acabo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (19 Mar 2018)

Tercera derrota casi consecutiva de Kramnik, ahora contra Grischuk. Otro que se queda fuera de la lucha.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Mar 2018)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Tercera derrota casi consecutiva de Kramnik, ahora contra Grischuk. Otro que se queda fuera de la lucha.



Es que fue jugar aquella maravillosa partida frente a Aronian y no dar pie con bola: un punto de cinco.


----------



## Cosmopolita (20 Mar 2018)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Tercera derrota casi consecutiva de Kramnik, ahora contra Grischuk. Otro que se queda fuera de la lucha.



Es que lo de ser padre, ha de pasar factura en el ajedrez de élite. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ignadaptado (20 Mar 2018)

Otra derrota de Kramnik, en caída libre y derroición total. No ha ido ni a la rueda de prensa.


----------



## Clavisto (20 Mar 2018)

Pepe Cuenca se pone fijo.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2018 at 20:17 ----------

Este último tiro se le ha atravesao.


----------



## Ignadaptado (20 Mar 2018)

Ding Liren, que tenía las tablas hechas contra Caruana, acaba de meter la gamba según el módulo. Como gane Caruana hoy esto casi que se acabó.

Ahora la tira Caruana teniéndola ganada.


----------



## Clavisto (20 Mar 2018)

Si Mamedyarov gana a Caruana en la próxima ronda se pone primero aunque Fabio gane ahora, que va a ganar.


----------



## Ignadaptado (20 Mar 2018)

Clavisto dijo:


> Si Mamedyarov gana a Caruana en la próxima ronda se pone primero aunque Fabio gane ahora, que va a ganar.



Ahí se va a decidir todo, el jueves, toda la tarde ante el ordenador.

¡Otra vez que tira la partida Caruana, ja, ja, ja...! ¡Tablaaas!


----------



## Clavisto (20 Mar 2018)

Jodeeerrr...


----------



## hefesto (20 Mar 2018)

Analizando la partida de Caruana al final cometio unos errores de bulto cuando tenia la partida ganada.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (20 Mar 2018)

Grishuck también está en la pomada, si gana a Caruana le adelanta por el desempate.

Os recuerdo que en el candidatos que ganó Carlsen, Kranmik hizo los mismos puntos (perdieron ambos en la última ronda), y Svidler y Aronian se quedaron a medio punto.

En los tres últimos torneos de candidatos el ganador ha sacado 8.5 puntos


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Mar 2018)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> En los tres últimos torneos de candidatos el ganador ha sacado 8.5 puntos



Fischer con 19 años... 








Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (21 Mar 2018)

Kramnik, quien te ha visto y quien te ve.


----------



## Clavisto (22 Mar 2018)

Pepe Cuenca está más gordo cada día que pasa: si este Candidatos fuera el de Curaçao lo acababa como el gordo de los Monty Python.

Ronda aburrida, por lo demás.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (22 Mar 2018)

Siguen dependiendo de sí mismos Caruana (*6,5*) y Grischuk (*5,5* y juega con blancas contra Caruana en la última ronda).
Mamedyanov (*6*) con una victoria más se pondría casi con total seguridad con mejor sonnen (3r desempate).

Partidas críticas.
Ronda 13. 26/3: Mamedyanov - Grischuk
Ronda 14. 27/3: Grischuk - Caruana


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (23 Mar 2018)

Buen pufo tiene Vallejo, eh?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 5A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clavisto (23 Mar 2018)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Buen pufo tiene Vallejo, eh?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 5A mediante Tapatalk



¿En qué sentido?


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (23 Mar 2018)

Se retira del europeo y anuncia quede 500k a Montoro

Enviado desde mi Redmi 5A mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 23-mar-2018 at 12:47 ----------

Quede=que debe

Enviado desde mi Redmi 5A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clavisto (23 Mar 2018)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Se retira del europeo y anuncia quede 500k a Montoro
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 5A mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Joder. ¿Quinientos mil euros de impuestos un ajedrecista?


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Mar 2018)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Se retira del europeo y anuncia quede 500k a Montoro
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 5A mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Hay abierto un hilo en el principal con este tema. Acojonante el chapucerío de las leyes de este país.

La ronda de hoy tranquilita, si acaso el Ding Liren-Grischuk tiene un poco más de chicha.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Mar 2018)

La leche,pero un ajedrecista que no es superelite como Vallejo puede ganar 500k en su carrera? :: que decir ya de deberlos...


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Mar 2018)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La leche,pero un ajedrecista que no es superelite como Vallejo puede ganar 500k en su carrera? :: que decir ya de deberlos...



No los ganó con el ajedrez, sino jugando póker online. Al ajedrez se juega para divertirse e inventar autoestima, no para ganar dinero.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Mar 2018)

Comentario en ChessBomb tras la jugada 61 de Grischuk:

_Grishuk saw this position when he played 38...Nxh3+_


:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::rot

---------- Post added 23-mar-2018 at 20:57 ----------

Y Karjakin se mete en el ajo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Mar 2018)

Clavisto dijo:


> Comentario en ChessBomb tras la jugada 61 de Grischuk:
> 
> _Grishuk saw this position when he played 38...Nxh3+_
> 
> ...



23 jugadas antes... claro, claro. Ding Liren la ha tenido ganada, pero con +15 que ha llegado a tener, que manera de tirar la partida.

A los de Chess24 se les ha ido al sonido y no se enteran.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Mar 2018)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> 23 jugadas antes... claro, claro. Ding Liren la ha tenido ganada, pero con +15 que ha llegado a tener, que manera de tirar la partida.
> 
> A los de Chess24 se les ha ido al sonido y no se enteran.



Karjakin se lleva el Candidatos, Igna. Mañana se folla al medio hombre de Fabiano.

---------- Post added 23-mar-2018 at 21:04 ----------

¿Echamos una?


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Mar 2018)

Clavisto dijo:


> Karjakin se lleva el Candidatos, Igna. Mañana se folla al medio hombre de Fabiano.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-mar-2018 at 21:04 ----------
> 
> ¿Echamos una?



Ahora tengo que salir a comprar la cena antes de que cierre el super, pero puedes ir poniendola en el Lichess, no tardaré mucho.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Mar 2018)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Ahora tengo que salir a comprar la cena antes de que cierre el super, pero puedes ir poniendola en el Lichess, no tardaré mucho.



Estoy boracho. No sé si aguantaré.


----------



## Ignadaptado (23 Mar 2018)

Como veas, yo ya estoy por aquí y en el lichess.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Mar 2018)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Como veas, yo ya estoy por aquí y en el lichess.



Vamos............

---------- Post added 23-mar-2018 at 21:25 ----------

Rapid (17+10) casual Chess


----------



## Ignadaptado (24 Mar 2018)

Kariakin con una buena posición ante Caruana, pero no sé si será suficiente, ojalá gane, se pondría el Candidatos superinteresante.


----------



## Gurney (24 Mar 2018)

ChessBomb Arena

Año 2070, Caruana en su lecho de muerte, sus familiares rodeándole, ...susurra algo..."_El alfil de d5, el alfil de d5...Deus vult._"


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2018)

A cuánto estaban las apuestas hace una semana para que Karjakin ganase el torneo? Desde que puse el post ese donde dije que era el tonto del que todos abusaban va como un cohete el tío ::

Y el chino cabron lo tiene a tiro también...


----------



## Gurney (24 Mar 2018)

Con esa clarividencia, así te va en el Ibex ::

PS: Yo pensaba lo mismo.


----------



## Gurney (25 Mar 2018)




----------



## Clavisto (25 Mar 2018)

Gurney dijo:


>



¿Y eso de Botvinnik?


----------



## tourmente (25 Mar 2018)

Pues en la encuesta nadie votó por el ruso.
Eso sí, si gana, el reto contra Carlsen va a ser igual de coñazo que la última vez.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (25 Mar 2018)

¿Al final quién ganó?


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (25 Mar 2018)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> ¿Al final quién ganó?



Acaben dimarts, ànec.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 5A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ignadaptado (25 Mar 2018)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> ¿Al final quién ganó?



¿Preguntas por el torneíllo chorra (el Candidatos) o por el bueno (el de Burbuja)?


----------



## Gurney (26 Mar 2018)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Y eso de Botvinnik?



El último pepino de Aeroflot ha sido bautizado cosí.
La madre Rusia nos llama.


----------



## Clavisto (26 Mar 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> El último pepino de Aeroflot ha sido bautizado cosí.
> La madre Rusia nos llama.



Si Dios quiere, nací español pero moriré ruso.


----------



## Gurney (26 Mar 2018)

Tremenda frase, compañero.
Siempre he creído que no debemos aferrarnos a nada, sino que nuestro yo y todo lo que está por debajo y por encima, junto a las circunstancias de la vida, nos lleven por el camino que sea.
Y no discutirlo, y no decir "Yo quiero esto".

Sé que soy un ignorante, una hoja al viento con un pequeño timón. Quién sabe si no acabaremos en Rusia.
No sería un mal lugar.

Empezar, caminar, intentar, equivocarse. Empezar de nuevo. Again and again.

30 Seconds To Mars - Echelon - YouTube


----------



## Clavisto (26 Mar 2018)

Vamos que nos vamos. Penúltima jornada con todas las partidas jugándose el puesto de Candidato:

Caruana, Fabiano	Aronian, Levon	*
Ding, Liren	Kramnik, Vladimir	*
Mamedyarov, Shakhriyar	Grischuk, Alexander	*
So, Wesley	Karjakin, Sergey


----------



## Ignadaptado (26 Mar 2018)

Yo estoy siguiendo la de Mamedyarov-Grischuk, que a priori es la más interesante, con Mamedyarov saliéndose pronto de la teoría.

Menos mal que acaba mañana, me siento un irresponsable siguiendo estas partidas en vez de estar haciendo cosas productivas.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (26 Mar 2018)

Qué gordo se ha puesto Lariño madre mía 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 5A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ignadaptado (26 Mar 2018)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Qué gordo se ha puesto Lariño madre mía
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 5A mediante Tapatalk



No le conocía, con éstos GM jóvenes ya me pierdo.

No me gusta nada ese Cd5 de Grischuk.


----------



## Clavisto (26 Mar 2018)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Qué gordo se ha puesto Lariño madre mía
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 5A mediante Tapatalk



Qué poca seriedad. Ya no hay decencia y empaque ni en el ajedrez. Parecen putos canis.


----------



## Ignadaptado (26 Mar 2018)

Clavisto dijo:


> Qué poca seriedad. Ya no hay decencia y empaque ni en el ajedrez. Parecen putos canis.



Botvinnik les soltaba dos hostias que les ponía firmes.


----------



## Clavisto (26 Mar 2018)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Botvinnik les soltaba dos hostias que les ponía firmes.



Nacimos cuarenta años tarde, por lo menos.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 16:01 ----------

El de los ricitos al gulag de cabeza. Don Corbatas, medio año con los cosacos. Y Pepe Cuenca a la tundra, con Dersú.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (26 Mar 2018)

So 1/2 Karjakin

Karjakin con 7.5
Si Caruana gana le adelanta (por medio punto)
Si Mamedyanov gana le adelanta (mejor desempate: resultado particular)

Enviado desde mi Redmi 5A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ignadaptado (26 Mar 2018)

Cuidado, que Caruana tiene ya una ventaja importante. Igual se ha precipitado Kariakin buscando las tablas rápido.


----------



## Clavisto (26 Mar 2018)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Cuidado, que Caruana tiene ya una ventaja importante. Igual se ha precipitado Kariakin buscando las tablas rápido.



Es igual. A Karjakin le vale con ganar mañana.


----------



## Ignadaptado (26 Mar 2018)

Clavisto dijo:


> Es igual. A Karjakin le vale con ganar mañana.



Pero no lo tiene fácil, Ding Liren no ha perdido ni una partida. Mientras tanto, Grischuk cambiándolo todo. Huele a tablas.


----------



## Gurney (26 Mar 2018)

Caruana al borde del precipicio, donde se demuestra el empaque.

Vamos puto nerd! ::


----------



## Ignadaptado (26 Mar 2018)

Aronian sacrificando un alfil, y el rey de Caruana está en pelotas.

¿Pero qué cojones acaba de hacer Grischuk? ¿CXb5? :8:

Grischuk fuera, Mamedyarov se pone de líder de momento, aunque empatado con Kariakin a puntos. Que manera de tirar una partida que eran tablas casi hechas.

Y Caruana gana a Aronian, otra vez líder.


----------



## Clavisto (26 Mar 2018)

Maldito Grischuk.


----------



## Gurney (26 Mar 2018)

Puede pasar de todo mañana.
A todo esto, no voy a poder verlo en directo.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (26 Mar 2018)

Así están las cosas:

1. Caruana *8 pts* (vs. Mamedyanov 1-1, vs. Karjakin 0.5-1.5, 4 victorias)
2. Mamedyarov *7.5 pts* (vs. Caruana 1-1, vs. Karjakin 1.5-0.5, 3 victorias)
3. Karjakin *7.5 pts* (vs. Caruana 1.5-0.5, vs. Mamedyarov 0.5-1.5, 4 victorias)

Y las partidas de mañana:
Grischuk - Caruana
Karjakin - Ding
Kramnik - Mamedyarov

Caruana será el candidato si gana.

Si entabla Caruana:
-Y sólo gana Karjakin, será el candidato Karjakin
-Y sólo gana Mamadyarov, seguramente sea el candidato Mamedyarov, por mejor Sonnen
-Y ganan Karjakin y Mamedyarov, Mamedyarov será el candidato

Si pierde Caruana:
-Y ganan Mame y Karjakin, Mame es el candidato
-Y gana uno de los dos, el que gane es el candidato

-Y sólo entabla Karjakin, Karjakin es el candidato
-̶Y̶ ̶s̶ó̶l̶o̶ ̶e̶n̶t̶a̶b̶l̶a̶ ̶M̶a̶m̶e̶,̶ ̶C̶a̶r̶u̶a̶n̶a̶ ̶e̶s̶ ̶e̶l̶ ̶c̶a̶n̶d̶i̶d̶a̶t̶o̶
- Y entablan ambos, Mame es el candidato

---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 20:38 ----------

Adenda:

Si pierde Caruana.


-Y sólo entabla Mame, *Ding *es el candidato.
-Y si pierden Mame y Karjakin (Ding gana), Caruana es el candidato


----------



## Clavisto (26 Mar 2018)

- Descarto a Mamedyarov: mañana le temblará el pene y Kramnik hará su parte en favor de la Madre Rusia

- Caruana es un cagón hijo de la gran puta, un vendido al dios dinero que no merecería más que la horca en una sociedad sana. Y lo dice alguien que estuvo con él en su ascenso a la cumbre: me gustaba su absoluto nerdismo. Pero esa traición, y además para con el Gran Satán, merece el fracaso, cosa que no dudo sucederá mañana bajo el hacha de Raskolnikov.

- Karjakin debe ser otra vez el Candidato. Padre de familia, esposa sana y ahijado de Putin, la última esperanza para Occidente. Y recordemos que el Mundial 2016 no lo perdió, lo entabló. Luego, en el molochiano circo de las rápidas, perdió ante el noruego.


[youtube]2gZdQ1i312I&t=187s[/youtube]


----------



## exterriga (27 Mar 2018)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Así están las cosas:
> 
> 1. Caruana *8 pts* (vs. Mamedyanov 1-1, vs. Karjakin 0.5-1.5, 4 victorias)
> 2. Mamedyarov *7.5 pts* (vs. Caruana 1-1, vs. Karjakin 1.5-0.5, 3 victorias)
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta ese análisis, suponiendo que no haya equivocaciones y asignando la misma probabilidad a que gane el blanco (1/3), negro (1/3) y tablas (1/3), salen las probabilidades siguientes:

Caruana: 14/27
Mamedyarov: 7/27
Karjakin: 5/27
Ding: 1/27

Poniéndose en la piel de cada uno:

Karjakin y Mamedyarov tienen que poner toda la carne en el asador. O ganan o se quedan prácticamente sin opciones. Sería del todo inesperado que ellos con unas tablas ganasen el torneo. Pero puede suceder, recordad lo sucedido cuando Carlsen ganó el Candidatos, perdiendo la última con Svidler y a su vez perdiendo Kramnik con Ivanchuk.

Ding sería el clasificado en caso de carambola muy concreta. Tendría que aspirar a aprovechar el descuido de Karjakin, que iría a por todas, y luego confiar en Grischuk y en Kramnik. El menos presionado y el que menos que perder tiene.

Caruana tiene una posición muy incómoda. Lo fácil sería entablar con negras y esperar a que Mamedyarov y Karajkin no ganen. Pero sería muy arriesgado. Quizá debería plantarse una partida larga. El hecho de que Grischuk se apure de tiempo en todas las partidas le puede favorecer. Lo plantearía así, partida larga apunrándome a propósito, que junto con el apuro de Grischuk, me daría pie a saber qué hacer en función de los resultados de mis rivales. También muy arriesgado. Qué haríais vosotros?


----------



## Ignadaptado (27 Mar 2018)

A ver si empiezan pronto los fuegos artificiales. De momento el que tiene más pinta de empezar a sufrir es Mamedyarov.

Aronian termina colista, se ve que los peores augurios sobre su reciente matrimonio se han confirmado.


----------



## Clavisto (27 Mar 2018)

De infarto.

Se vienen los apuros de tiempo y tienen que hacer mil jugadas.


----------



## Ignadaptado (27 Mar 2018)

Kariakin y Ding se pueden meter ahora en unas tablas muertas. Suicidio mutuo.

Se acabó, Caruana va a ganar.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Mar 2018)

Anuncio torneo de una sola tarde

MiniTORNEO de una tarde de Ajedrez (Armageddon) - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Ignadaptado (27 Mar 2018)

cesard dijo:


> Anuncio torneo de una sola tarde
> 
> MiniTORNEO de una tarde de Ajedrez (Armageddon) - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



Con la de cosas buenas que tiene el ajedrez y te tienes que pirrar por la bobochorrez para niños del Armagedón.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Mar 2018)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Con la de cosas buenas que tiene el ajedrez y te tienes que pirrar por la bobochorrez para niños del Armagedón.



Porque es para 1 tarde, y así no lo anunciamos como "torneo de rapidas". Sabes que si el torneo es largo lo organizo serio


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (27 Mar 2018)

Caruana será el primer, ejem, americano, en optar al trono mundial desde 1972.



Enviado desde mi Redmi 5A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ignadaptado (27 Mar 2018)

cesard dijo:


> Porque es para 1 tarde, y así no lo anunciamos como "torneo de rapidas". Sabes que si el torneo es largo lo organizo serio



Haz uno de rápidas normal, que la gente no sabe que es el "armagedón".

Señores, ¿con quién vamos en noviembre? ¿Con el vikingo mandrilista o con Mortadelo?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Mar 2018)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Haz uno de rápidas normal, que la gente no sabe que es el "armagedón".
> 
> Señores, ¿con quién vamos en noviembre? ¿Con el vikingo mandrilista o con Mortadelo?



Bueno, tengo en cuenta tu opinion, espero un par de dias a ver que dicen otros ilustres

Pero creo que tiene gracia este formato; donde las tablas es una victoria del negro...

Ademas serviria de experimento para ver si el Armageddon beneficia a alguno por color

PD: Caruana lleva 1 peon de ventjaa, y los especialistas esos que van de graciosos dicen que son tablas. Como no comentan mas que gilipolleces, realmente no tengo ni idea. Puede ganar el negro o son tablas como dicen ¿?


----------



## Ignadaptado (27 Mar 2018)

cesard dijo:


> PD: Caruana lleva 1 peon de ventjaa, y los especialistas esos que van de graciosos dicen que son tablas. Como no comentan mas que gilipolleces, realmente no tengo ni idea. Puede ganar el negro o son tablas como dicen ¿?



Esto, bien jugado, lo gana el negro, pero como le valen las tablas, quién sabe, según la paciencia que tenga Caruana.


----------



## Gurney (27 Mar 2018)

Twitter









Desde ya lo digo: voy con Sauron.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Mar 2018)

Joder, el Carlsen este es vacilón, vacilón :XX:

Twitter

Twitter

Qué crack! Molan los tíos así, en una sociedad de castrados, blandengues y falsos humildes

Estoy pnesando que est eperfil es tipico en ajedrez. Fischer, Kasparov, él mismo. Lo echo de menos esto en otros deportes


----------



## Cosmopolita (28 Mar 2018)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> Qué gordo se ha puesto Lariño madre mía



Antes






Después


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (28 Mar 2018)

En el europeo de Batumi última ronda con David Antón y Miguel Santos a medio punto de los líderes. Santos supongo que hace norma de GM.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (28 Mar 2018)

El match por el título se disputará en Londres en noviembre de 2018.

El histórico entre Carlsen y Caruana:

Carlsen con blancas: Carlsen 4 - 2 Caruana (9 tablas)
Caruana con blancas: Caruana 3 - 5 Carlsen (8 tablas)

Ritmos rápidos: Carlsen 12 - 3 Caruana (3 tablas)

Si no me equivoco, Caruana no gana a ritmo clásico a Carlsen desde junio de 2015


----------



## Ignadaptado (28 Mar 2018)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> El match por el título se disputará en Londres en noviembre de 2018.
> 
> El histórico entre Carlsen y Caruana:
> 
> ...



Visto lo visto, a Caruana no le convendría llegar al desempate, la diferencia entre los dos es demasiado grande a ritmo rápido.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Mar 2018)




----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (29 Mar 2018)

el sábado Caruana - Carlsen en la ronda inaugural del cerrado de Grenke.


----------



## Cosmopolita (31 Mar 2018)

Tom Saybrook dijo:


> el sábado Caruana - Carlsen en la ronda inaugural del cerrado de Grenke.



Van así






Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clavisto (31 Mar 2018)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Van así
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dos peones centrales pasados para el amigo Carlsen....poco más que decir.


----------



## Gurney (1 Abr 2018)

La partida es una demostración de que Sauron no es tan Sauron.
Vengo de borrachera de cumpleaños y os digo que al toque no me ha gustado el movimiento 37 de las negras, y el módulo de Chessbomb lo confirma.
Carlsen tenía la partida ganada y no la ha ganado. Yo no la habría ganado, pero él debería haberlo hecho.
Sí, el resultado era de 0-1 o 1/2 1/2, Caruana no estuvo en posición de ganar en ningún momento, pero él viene de jugar y ganar un Torneo de Candidatos. Aunque venga más rodado, se ha jugado 14 rondas en 3 semanas, y Carlsen estaba fresco.

El match de este invierno que viene está completamente abierto. Pase lo que pase, veamos lo que veamos en otros torneos.

Ya sólo es el primum inter pares, no es lo que una vez fue.


----------



## Clavisto (1 Abr 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> La partida es una demostración de que Sauron no es tan Sauron.
> Vengo de borrachera de cumpleaños y os digo que al toque no me ha gustado el movimiento 37 de las negras, y el módulo de Chessbomb lo confirma.
> Carlsen tenía la partida ganada y no la ha ganado. Yo no la habría ganado, pero él debería haberlo hecho.
> Sí, el resultado era de 0-1 o 1/2 1/2, Caruana no estuvo en posición de ganar en ningún momento, pero él viene de jugar y ganar un Torneo de Candidatos. Aunque venga más rodado, se ha jugado 14 rondas en 3 semanas, y Carlsen estaba fresco.
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo.

Cierto es que ese final lo hubiese ganado con la chorra en su época de máximo apogeo (2012-2014) pero es porque se ha dejado llevar desde que se convirtió en campeón del mundo.

Yo estoy convencido de su victoria en el match de noviembre. Le dolió no ganar a Karjakin. Y Caruana, que según todos es el segundo mejor jugador del mundo, va a pagar por los dos. 

Para Carlsen no hay nada fuera de ser campeón del mundo. Se ha dado cuenta de que ahí está todo lo que puede dar el ajedrez. ¿Los torneos? sí, también, pero no son lo esencial. 

Creo que se va a preparar a conciencia y que va a ganar con claridad. Mínimo un +2 a su favor.


----------



## Gurney (1 Abr 2018)

Tremenda 2a ronda en GRENKE, el comienzo de las partidas (vaya sacrificio de Vachier) es muy serio.


----------



## Ignadaptado (1 Abr 2018)

Clavisto dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Cierto es que ese final lo hubiese ganado con la chorra en su época de máximo apogeo (2012-2014) pero es porque se ha dejado llevar desde que se convirtió en campeón del mundo.
> 
> ...



Ganará Carlsen, pero no veo paliza, retendrá el título con un+1, o incluso en el desempate. También se decía hace tres años que Kariakin iba a ser apalizado, y entonces Carlsen estaba más fuerte que ahora.


----------



## Clavisto (1 Abr 2018)

Lo de Magnus en el final de partida contra Hou es un claro caso de violencia de género.


----------



## Cazarr (6 Abr 2018)




----------



## Cazarr (11 Abr 2018)

La insólita victoria de un prodigio alemán del ajedrez de tan solo 13 años


----------



## Cuak Cuak (13 Abr 2018)

Me acabo de enterar de que Magnus Carlsen juega con esta cuenta en Lichess:

DrDrunkenstein : 851 games

Aquí lo explican:

GM Magnus Carlsen wins fourth consecutive Lichess Titled Arena | Blog


----------



## Satori (13 Abr 2018)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Me acabo de enterar de que Magnus Carlsen juega con esta cuenta en Lichess:
> 
> DrDrunkenstein : 851 games
> 
> ...



que significa el % en modo berserk ??


----------



## Tio_Serio (13 Abr 2018)

Cuántas partidas ha jugado con la mitad de tiempo, un modo de juego opcional en los torneos.


----------



## Gurney (14 Abr 2018)

Requiem por Vallejo.
Que putas partidazas:

El ajedrez creativo de Paco Vallejo - YouTube


----------



## Gurney (14 Abr 2018)

Más crema: Maxime Vachier-Lagrave: Master Of Trapped Rooks - Chess.com


----------



## Cuak Cuak (21 Abr 2018)

¿Alguien entiende los movimientos del árbitro en esta imagen de la partida de ayer?


----------



## Clavisto (21 Abr 2018)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> ¿Alguien entiende los movimientos del árbitro en esta imagen de la partida de ayer?



Eran tablas directas, sólo que jugaron los últimos movimientos hasta que nada más que los reyes quedaron sobre el tablero.


----------



## Gurney (22 Abr 2018)

Entrevista a Paco Vallejo - 19/04/18 - La Voz de César Vidal, desde el exilio - CesarVidal.com


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Abr 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Entrevista a Paco Vallejo - 19/04/18 - La Voz de César Vidal, desde el exilio - CesarVidal.com



Muy interesante. Me lo apunto. Siempre escucho la "Economía que se fue". 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (23 Abr 2018)

Están jugando el torneo de Shamkir Chess.
4 rondas, 1 partida decisiva de 20 jugadas. Todos empatados a 2 puntos salvo el colista Mamedyarov con 1´5 y el líder Topalov :: con 2´5.
Sauron con su tónica habitual de empezar sin prisa.

Partida del día Topalov VS Mamedyarov Shamkir Chess 2018 - YouTube


----------



## Gurney (8 May 2018)

Twitch


----------



## Gurney (27 May 2018)

ChessBomb Arena

Es un circo, pero me gusta.


----------



## Gurney (4 Jul 2018)

Fischer deslumbra a los 49 años | Ajedrez - YouTube


----------



## Cosmopolita (4 Jul 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Fischer deslumbra a los 49 años | Ajedrez - YouTube



En una entrevista dada por Anand leí que cuando el indio se reunió con Bobby en Islandia, se dio cuenta que Bobby no perdió nada de su habilidad de táctica y capacidad para cálculo de combinaciones. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (4 Jul 2018)

Que pena ser pobre joder.
Si me sobraran 50 millones de dólares, haría una rueda de prensa invocando a Bobby, diciéndole que salga a la luz, que venga a disputar el match del siglo XXI contra Magnus.
40 millones para el ganador, 10 para el perdedor.

Y dejaría caer que Kasparov ya no podría jugar un duelo así, porque su ajedrez es antiguo y ha perdido capacidad de cálculo y sobre todo mental.

Se jugaría en Lausana, Suiza, a 24 partidas, la estructura clásica.


----------



## Gurney (9 Jul 2018)

Ha terminado el torneo de León, un cuadrangular que ha ganado -sin brillo- Wesley So.

Pero lo importante ha sido la puesta de largo de Pragg, GM con 12 años, el 2º más joven de toda la historia, tras Karjakin.

So beats Pragg by the slimmest margin in Leon | ChessBase

El duelo Vallejo-Santos no tuvo mucho interés (fuera del dramatismo de la 4ª partida), pero en el vídeo entrevistan a Pragg y a su entrenador, a partir de 2:12:25

Magistral de León: Paco Vallejo - Jaime Santos - YouTube


----------



## Clavisto (18 Jul 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Que pena ser pobre joder.
> Si me sobraran 50 millones de dólares, haría una rueda de prensa invocando a Bobby, diciéndole que salga a la luz, que venga a disputar el match del siglo XXI contra Magnus.
> 40 millones para el ganador, 10 para el perdedor.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo, pero el match debería jugarse en la Antártida, en una sala bien acondicionada.


----------



## Gurney (14 Ago 2018)

Clavisto dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo, pero el match debería jugarse en la Antártida, en una sala bien acondicionada.



Bobby pondría objeciones a ese sitio.
Suiza es seguridad jurídica, y además habría un salvoconducto para ambos jugadores, por lo que pudiera pasar.


Las historias de Hort: Ludek Pachman (parte 1) | ChessBase
Las historias de Hort: Ludek Pachman (parte 2) | ChessBase

Historias interesantes. Antes los tiempos eran oscuros, toda la gente politizada. Ahora vivimos tiempos en los que la gente no está politizada, pero no porque sepan que el tema es una estafa y algo para el populacho, sino por no molestar al poder.
Son tiempos anodinos. No hay sustancia, no hay carácter.


----------



## Clavisto (21 Ago 2018)

Menuda partidita...

ChessBomb Arena


----------



## Clavisto (22 Ago 2018)

Qué desgracia más grande que este tío no sea el campeón del mundo:

[youtube]pUgvAoTzWBA[/youtube]


----------



## Clavisto (25 Ago 2018)

Carlsen-Caruana en San Luis:

ChessBomb Arena


----------



## Clavisto (25 Sep 2018)

[youtube]MgzE1fAYYi4[/youtube]


----------



## Gurney (28 Oct 2018)

Chavales, hoy es la última ronda del Isla de Man, uno de los abiertos más duros del año.

Naiditsch-Wojtaszek (o como se escriba) es la partida del tablero 1 y en la que se juega, en principio, el primer puesto.

Partidas aquí: 
Isle of Man 2018 | Live Chess Tournaments | ChessBomb


----------



## Gurney (8 Nov 2018)

Queda 1 día para el Campeonato del Mundo.

Mientras tanto en algún lugar de la India, uno que pudo ser campeón, y que nunca lo será, acaricia lo que era una pieza de ese juego primitivo del que derivó el ajedrez moderno.
En el décimo tercer día lunar del mes de Ashvin, Krishna sonríe.
Lo que no existe no puede existir, lo que existe no puede dejar de existir.




Spoiler










Happy Diwali, dice Levon.


----------



## Oligofrenico (9 Nov 2018)

Cuando era pequeñito creía que el ajedrez era cosa de personas inteligentisimas.
Luego descubrí que es cosa de memoria.

Además de aburrido, el ajedrez no se parece en nada a algo a lo que se pueda aplicar en la vida real.

Es que ni las matemáticas.


----------



## Ignadaptado (9 Nov 2018)

Hoy empieza el Mundial, ¿lo retransmiten por Chess 24, no?


----------



## Ignadaptado (21 Abr 2021)

Ha ganado Nepomniatchi, a ver si gana alguno de los perseguidores porque si no, menudo coñazo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Abr 2021)

Nada menos que 6 campeones del mundo.






Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Mar 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> "El carterito español" como lo llamaba Fischer.
> 
> - Con lo bien que juegas y tendrás que volver a pegar sellos -le dijo al entablar su partida de Estocolmo en 1962.
> 
> ...



D. E. P.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (28 Mar 2022)

Este hilo está rotísimo.


----------

